# Hangoskönyvet szeretőknek: leírhatod, véleményezheted, mit és kit hallgattál



## tornando (2015 Június 23)

Vélemény alkotás hangoskönyvekről és szavazás a hangoskönyveket rendszeresen hallgatóknak
A nem amatőrökről
Leírhatod hogy mit hallgattál,milyen volt.
Kit kedvelsz az előadók közül, akiket ismersz
Szavazhatsz is rájuk és mesélhetsz.
*Egyúttal ajánlás is mások számára*
*..............................*
*Előszó a véleményről:*


*Vélemény, kritika, a mű ránk tett hatása, az élmény-beszámoló!*

_Ezek sosem mentesek a szubjektivitástól ez értelemszerű._
_A ránk tett hatás nem csak a műtől függ._
_A befogadási környezet, az érzelmi állapot,gyakran változik._
_Mikor hallgattad. Hallgattad-e újra?_
_Ezért nincs egyértelmű, megtámadhatatlanul elmondható élmény-beszámoló(vagy értékítélet)._
_Minden itt leírt élmény-beszámoló igaz és tisztességesen őszinte._
_Nem befolyásolja a hallgatott mű szerzőjének személye.(talán)._
_Az élmény, az a természetéből adódóan ismét csak szubjektív._
_Előítélet mentes kell legyen, akkor tárgyilagos is lehet.(legalábbis törekszik rá)._
_Ezek után minden élménybeszámolót visszajelzésként fogadjatok._
_Nehezebb leírni, azt hogy nem tetszett._
_De lesz olyan is._
_Az elragadtatott tetszést és gratulálást, sokan öncélúan megteszik!!_
_A cél gyakran a saját személyük védelme,a szeretettség megszerzése. Ez is egy fajta hazugság._
_Ez az öncélú dicsérgetés, a könnyű út._
_Soha nem rosszindulatból fogok írni nem tetszőt, de az is csak egy vélemény,(benyomás,impresszió)_
_Az impresszió az mindég igaz._

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Példák ki mit olvasott fel:
Ugyanabban az elrendezésben ahogy a szavazó lapon van


1. *Schnell Ádám*-Mindenki Jánoskája, Testamentum, Az én népem, Hogyan kapta az orrszarvú a bőrét

2. *Benkő Péter*-Koppányi Aga..

3. *Rudolf Péter* - Néma revolverek városa, A megkerült cirkáló, Vesztegzár a Grand Hotelben, A didergő király, Két nő beszélget, Tizennyolc évének üde bájával, Nem tudom, de nekem a feleségem gyanús, A mágia fénye, A mágia színe, Az emberke tragédiája és más íráskák, Nils Holgerson, Tanár úr kérem, Mirr-Murr kalandjai, Talpas történetek és a Kívácsi Hold.

4. *Komlós Róbert*- Sándor Mátyás, Tíz kicsi néger, Száll a kakukk fészkére

5. *Széles Tamás*-Téli berek, Tüskevár,Kincskereső kisködmön

6. *Kern András*-Harry Potter, Harry Potter

7. *Kútvölgyi Erzsébet*-Aranyember, Harminc ezüstpénz, Az igazi / Judit …és az utóhang, Dáliák, Danaida, * Az ajtó*,

8. *Molnár Piroska*-Nero, a véres költő, A Noszty fiú esete, Meghökkentő mesék, A hókirálynő,Jösz' te hezzám, Mama öltözik,A kis Jézus ajándéka, Életlen életek,Dőlni fog a pénz, Novemberi napfény,Csokiország,

9. *Galambos Péter*-Winnetou, Asszony a tóban, Bajnokok reggelije, Az ötös számú vágóhíd, Lenn a sivár Földön, A fehér folt, A civilizált emberiség nyolc halálos bűne, Menni vagy meghalni,

10. *Dombóvári Ferenc*-A Lusitania elsüllyesztése, Rokonok, Napóleon magánélete, A sün, akit meg lehetett simogatni, A Dűne, Requiem egy hadseregért, Isten a szekéren, A hamis kötvények, A patkánykirály, Robin Cook:Agy, A kétévi vakáció, Tű a szénakazalban, Életben maradtak, A halálra ítélt szakasz, Ábel az országban, Ábel Amerikában, Huckleberry Finn kalandjai, A piszkos tizenkettő,Rokonok


----------



## Grandilkó (2015 Június 29)

Csak akkor tudnék szavazni a teljesítmény és nem az ismertség alapján, ha mindegyik előadótól hallgattam volna valamit. 

Akiket biztosan tudok, hogy jó, belehallgatás nélkül is....
1. Rudolf Péter
2. Kútvölgyi Erzsébet
3. Kern András


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 29)

Grandilkó írta:


> Csak akkor tudnék szavazni a teljesítmény és nem az ismertség alapján, ha mindegyik előadótól hallgattam volna valamit.
> 
> Akiket biztosan tudok, hogy jó, belehallgatás nélkül is....
> 1. Rudolf Péter
> ...


Hallgass könyvet, mert a film nem ugyanaz, sem a hírnév nem mondja meg.A saját élményed hangoskönyv útján az mindég a valóságos élményedet adja.
Remek csak az az igazi varázs
Mindent írnak, minden más műfajra alapozottan


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 9)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A tapasztalataitok számítva, kérem tőletek, hogy aki ismer Örsi Ferenc: A Tenkes kapitánya-hoz hasonló művet, az legyen szíves ossza meg velem. Fontos lenne, hogy a műnek legyen történelmi háttere, lehetőség szerint a magyar történelemhez kapcsolódjon, és az sem ártana, ha némi humor is lenne benne. Nem kell mélyebben szántónak lennie, mint a fent említett mű, mert gyerekek számára kellene. Nem ragaszkodom hozzá, hogy hangoskönyv legyen.


Érdekel-e több,a már ajánlottakon kívül?
Nem tudom a *Jókai Mór - "A janicsárok végnapja*"i-t olvasta hallgatta e?
Vagy a _ Török világ Magyarországon,_
Megtalálod *hangoskönyvben* is Szoboszlai Éva olvassa fel









*Megjelent németül is*​Jókai Mór írta, valós történelmi eseményeken alapszik, romantikus kalandregény, izgalmas és egyúttal cseppet sem unalmas, valamint: rövid. Ha valaki számára eddig ezek a fogalmak egymással összeegyeztethetetlenek voltak, hallgassa meg A janicsárok végnapjait!
A regény cselekménye néhány valós, megtörtént, hiteles történeti esemény köré épül fel, Jókaira jellemző romantikus, romantikus kalandregény formában. Az íróra szintén jellemző elemként a történet ugrál a helyszínek és a szereplők tekintetében is, több szálon fut. A kor a XIX. század eleje, a helyszín pedig a gyengülő Oszmán Birodalom. A Birodalom, mely a janicsárok (gyalogos katonák) túlzott megerősödése, és a központi - szultáni - hatalom erőtlenedése miatt gyengül. A janicsárok mellett helyi nagyurak is megerősödnek, ezen "kiskirályok" egyike Tepelenti Ali. Így tehát a szultán egyszerre áll ellentétben a janicsárokkal és Alival is, de ügyes taktikával előbb a janicsárokkal szövetkezik, hogy leszámolhasson Alival, majd miután ez megtörtént, a janicsárok is sorra kerülnek. Ennyit a történet tartalmi részéről.
A regényre jellemzőek a romantikus, (nép)meseszerű elemek: a varázslatos kelet, jóslatok, jósok és különféle átkok világa tárul az olvasó elé. Ettől nagyon olvasmányos mesévé változik a mű. Mint említettem a történet több szálról, több elemből épül fel fokozatosan, végig izgalmas marad, és természetesen végezetül minden egy képpé áll össze.
A janicsárok végnapjainak fontos jellemzője a rövidsége. A kis kötet alig bő 200 oldal, terjedelemben nem ér fel egy "Az arany ember"-rel vagy egy "A kőszívű ember fiai"-val. Ez talán nem csak fontos jellemzője, de nagy előnye is, hiszen sokan a hosszú, unalmasnak tartott leírások miatt nem kedvelik Jókait. Ebben az esetben viszont ilyen rövid terjedelem mellett többoldalas, több tízoldalas leírásokra az írónak esélye sincs, szorítják a keretek.
Emiatt nyugodt szívvel állítom azt, hogy A janicsárok végnapjai bátran ajánlható Jókait egyáltalán nem, vagy csak kevésbé kedvelő olvasók számára is, hiszen a kötet összességében számomra is egy pozitív csalódás: izgalmas, olvasmányos és érdekfeszítő.


_------------------------------_

*Legeza ismertetője:*

_ *JÓKAI* Mór _

_ * A JANICSÁROK VÉGNAPJAI*_

_ * *_


Az 1850-es években Aranyhoz, Keményhez, Tompáihoz hasonlóan Jókai is szívesen fordult történelmi témákhoz, s közülük előszeretettel a török időkhöz.
A janicsárok végnapjai 1854-ben jelent meg folytatásokban a Délibáb című lapban, majd könyv alakban, először két részben, melyek közül az első A balkáni harc címet viselte. Hősei görögök, törökök, albánok; a cselekmény 1818-ban kezdődik, némely előzményei megkereshetők A fehér rózsa című regényben A lázadó janicsárok Ali Petelenti vezetésével meg akarják buktatni II. Mahmud szultánt, de az Behram nevű hadvezére segítségével letöri a lázadást. Az ütközetben kétezer megszállott janicsár pusztul el. A regény tele van vadromantikus effektusokkal, ez a szélsőséges francia romantika hatására vall, és talán Byronéra, akit ez időben Arany is követett a Katalinban, és másutt. Szélsőségek, különcségek, aberrációk jellemzik a hősöket és a szituációkat. Hárem, szex és párbaj, várostrom jelenetei váltogatják egymást. A romantikus stíluseszközök túlhajtása itt a korszak lidércességére, elviselhetetlen kisszerűségére utal, olykor az ironikus rájátszás, és megjátszás technikájával, tüneményes magyar nyelven.





*Janicsár a 15. században *​


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 9)

Godzi75 írta:


> Történelmi romantikus, tetszett. Semmi komolyabbat nem tudnék most elképzelni ebben a melegben magamnak.


Nem akarsz Magyar klasszikust újraolvasni hallgatni?
Most történelmi kalandregények táján járok
Feljebb olvashatod egyiket
A másik az egri csillagok hangoskönyvben
Érdekes hogy 40 év múlva újraolvasva hallgatva is jó


----------



## Godzi75 (2015 Július 9)

tornando írta:


> Nem akarsz Magyar klasszikust újraolvasni hallgatni?
> Most történelmi kalandregények táján járok
> Feljebb olvashatod egyiket
> A másik az egri csillagok hangoskönyvben
> Érdekes hogy 40 év múlva újraolvasva hallgatva is jó



Köszönöm a javaslatot. Még soha nem hallgattam hangoskönyvet.


----------



## cdurmol (2015 Július 9)

Úgy képzelem el az összehasonlíthatóságot, hogy ugyanazt a könyvet olvassa fel több ember. És még ezt sem találom sem biztos alapnak az összehasonlíthatóságra. A Harry Potter például a maga fanyar iróniájával tipikusan Kern András hangjára és stílusára van szabva. Az ő hangján a Rejtő könyveket is el tudom képzelni. A humoros könyvekben Molnár Piroska is zseniális. A Rejtő könyvek Rudolf Péter felolvasásában is jók. Ugyanakkor Kútvölgyi Erzsébetnek inkább a Szabó Magda könyveket szavaznám meg, nehezen képzelném el az Ajtót például Kern András hangján. Bár még mindig jobb lenne profi színész hangján, mint hangsúlyozási hibákat vétő amatőr hangján.
Szóval a véleményem, hogy almát hasonlítasz körtéhez. Nincs abszolút mérce, csak az egyén ízlése.


----------



## zsnbm (2015 Július 9)

tornando írta:


> Érdekel-e több,a már ajánlottakon kívül?
> Nem tudom a *Jókai Mór - "A janicsárok végnapja*"i-t olvasta hallgatta e?
> Vagy a _ Török világ Magyarországon,_
> Megtalálod *hangoskönyvben* is Szoboszlai Éva olvassa fel
> ...


Egyenlőre ennyi elég, de később, ha még kell újra jelentkezem. Köszönöm a javaslataidat.


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 28)

Újra hallgatom könyveimet
Annyira szeretem a már beváltakat
Sok csalódás visz vissza rájuk
Lee Child - Csak egy lövés
Előadó: *QQCS842*




Amikor egy fegyveres öt embert öl meg hat lövéssel, minden bizonyíték a letartóztatott gyanúsítottra utal. A kihallgatás során a férfi csak egy cetlit nyújt át a következő szöveggel: „Kerítsék elő Jack Reachert!” Mi köze lehet főhősünknek a kegyetlen öldökléshez? Sötét, egészen magas körökbe vezető titkok tárulnak fel: politikai színjáték, korrupció, piti bűnözők és hétpróbás maffiózók, árulás, csalás, gyilkosságok. Reacher ezúttal nem egyedül küzd: három fiatal nő is segíti, hogy bevégezze küldetését, elkapja a rejtélyes „bábjátékost”, és megint nekivághasson az országútnak…
Jó könyv, jó előadó, jó zenei megoldás

Sajnos nem tudom honnan származik a zenei betétet miből szedte ki
Pedig szerettem volna ide betenni
Hála istennek QQCS842 megadta honnan származik hát itt van
*Drumline 2002*


----------



## tornando (2015 Augusztus 31)

Valaki kérte milyen programmal olvastok fel


mejutka írta:


> Milyen programmal rögzítitek a felolvasásokat?
> Szeretettel:Jutka


Hogy a válasz meglegyen.
Legtobben a Cool 2000 pro(Cool Edit Pro 2.0) szoftverrel rögzítik illetve szerkesztik
A legtöbbször előforduló hiba hogy 10-15 percet tudnak egyszerre szerkeszteni
Ennek oka hogy telepítéskor a C:\cool temp könyvtárat használja
Itt a hely kevés!
A megoldás másik munkaterületet kell megadni
Legyen az egy másik winchester
Sőt két különbözőt is lehet és kell megadni Temporary folder-nek
Az alábbi példán M és N winchester van kijelölve
N a secondary(másodlagos)
Beállítások(options)>setting>system fül
A példán szereplő esetben 200+122MB helynek számolta ki a cool
Ekkor már elegendő a munkaterület10 órányi rögzített anyagnak is


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Gépész felolvasásai nagyon jók. 
Most hallgattam végig a Andy Weir - A marsi a könyv is jó és a felolvasás is.


----------



## tornando (2015 Október 26)

zlcsi írta:


> Gépész felolvasásai nagyon jók.
> Most hallgattam végig a Andy Weir - A marsi a könyv is jó és a felolvasás is.


Egyetértek felolvasásai nagyon mesteriek.
Bár pont azt a könyvet még nem hallgattam.
QQCS842 könyvei épp olyan jók
Ő könyveit hallgatom az utóbbi időben megint.
Most éppen a Greg Iles - Fekete kereszt címűt




A
FEKETE KERESZT
Átformáló erejű regény, amelyben gyilkossá kell,válnia a gyógyítónak, és megmentővé, a szerelemben megnemesült terroristának.
A könyv a veszély és megtévesztés egyre szorosabbra záródó szövevényébe vonja
az olvasót, amelyből a kiszabadulás egészen
Az utolsó, sziporkázó fejezetig lehetetlennek
Látszik!


----------



## kisbuldi (2015 November 11)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Nem biztos, hogy jó fórumon vagyok, de szeretnék tisztelegni Dr. Gépész vagy QQCS842 munkái előtt. Amiért billentyűt ragadtam, érdeklődnék két nagyra becsült felolvasótól: Dr. Gépész lesz-e folytatása a Star Wars sorozatnak? QQCS842-hőz lesz-e Harrison Fawcett munkáiból még hangoskönyv? Üdv Kisbuldi


----------



## tornando (2015 November 11)

Mindkettő igen jó felolvasó.Gépész inkább többet utazik SCI-Fiben
QQCs842 klasszikusokat és világsikereket olvas, kiváló hangeffekt szerkesztéssel.
A katedrális egy kirándulás volt, de az nem sience fiction inkább történelmi.
Ha közvetlen és gyors választ akarsz írj nekik


----------



## tornando (2015 November 14)

*




Kubik Anna*
Ő az akit tv filmjei alapján ismertem,és nem hagyott maradandó nyomot bennem.
Mint színésznő egyoldalúnak tűnt
Ám van egy hangoskönyve,ami igen maradandó és nagyszerű alkotás
Charlotte Brontë Jane Eyre



Maga a könyv is érdekes és érzékeny világba visz.
De nekem nem ez a döntő.
Bár állandóan újra hallgatom.És minden mesteri oldala feltárul a Kubik Anna csodás előadói képességének
Mivel indulása is vers/próza műfajban volt.
A testmimika hangoskönyvben sem játszik szerepet.
Úgy tűnik ez remek műfaj neki.
Mások után nekem is áldoznom kell tehetsége előtt
Szívesen vennék tőle más felolvasásokat is annyira természetes előadó


----------



## zlcsi (2015 November 18)

Nem találtam olyan forumot ahol lehetne kérni, nem is tudom, hogy lehetséges-e, de azért megpróbálom:
George R. R. Martin - Tűz és jég dala sorozatát nincs kedve valakinek felolvasni, tudom, hogy óriási munka, de ha szabad javasolni... biztos népszerű lenne


----------



## tornando (2015 November 18)

Ez egy jó könyv írottan kezdtem bele.De megtaláltam hangosban is:
Ken Follet-Alattunk az óceán






nemokap írta:


> Ken Follett: Alattunk az óceán
> Csatolás megtekintése 1304410 ​„A Pan American légitársaság luxusgépét mindenki csak Clippernek nevezte. Az utasok királyi családok tagjaira, filmsztárokra, nagy nemzetközi vállalatok elnök-vezérigazgatóira és kisebb országok államfőire korlátozódtak. Kivéve talán Tom Luthert. Gazdagnak gazdag volt, de vagyonáért megdolgozott, s így nem volt szokása fényűzésre pazarolni. Mégis szükség volt rá, hogy alaposan megismerje a gép belső elrendezését. Egy nagyon nagy hatalmú ember felkérte, végezzen el egy veszélyes feladatot. Feladata elvégzéséért nem kap pénzt, de a nagyon nagy hatalmú ember tartozni fog neki egy szívességgel, ami minden pénznél többet ér.”
> 
> Eredeti cím: Night Over Water
> ...


----------



## tornando (2015 December 5)

kisbuldi írta:


> Szeretnék tisztelegni Dr. Gépész vagy QQCS842 munkái előtt.
> lesz-e folytatása a Star Wars sorozatnak?
> Üdv Kisbuldi


Akarsz kiváló Gépész felolvasást próbáld ki Herriott könyveit is.
Ha emberi meleg történetekre is vágysz.
Belőle értettem meg jobban.A szülő anya és újszülött kapcsolatának ősi ösztönét.
A böske nevű tehénen és gazdáján keresztül az aggok és hozzátartozok mélységes kapcsolatát(Ez az utóbbi a repülő állatorvosban van)


----------



## tornando (2015 December 5)

Melitta írta:


> Andy Weir - A marsi (Evila és Gépész)
> .







Ezt ki fogom próbálni


----------



## tornando (2015 December 27)

Egy nosztalgikus könyv jött amit nem is tudtam hogy könyv is
Örsi Ferenc:_A Tenkes kapitánya_.
Kellemes meglepetést adott QQCS842
Az első egy-két fejezet után teljesen elébem hozta a filmet










Az egyes, gyakran kacagtató, mulatságos kalandokat a kb. félórás epizódok tartalmazzák, igen beszélő címekkel. A kuruc csapat jóformán maroknyi, de mivel a nép segíti őket, könnyűszerrel győzik le a jól felfegyverzett labancokat. Tenkes kapitánya amolyan Lúdas Matyiként mindig túljár az ezredes eszén. S megismerhetjük még Veronikát, a kapitány szívbélijét, akit a pénzsóvár és császárbarát Dudva kocsmáros eljegyez, de a kurucok megmentik a kényszerházasság elől. Végül a kurucok Máté vezetésével elfoglalják a siklósi várat. A történet jól végződik


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 13)

A már régebben letöltött könyv következett






Andy Weir-A marsi
Hát bizony sokfelé kell bontanom ezt a hangoskönyvet
A könyv egy jövőbeli Robinson történet fordulatai nem voltak számomra elemi erejűek
Az emberi elme találékonyságát viszont remekül mutatja apró ötletekkel, majd arra építve egyre jobb megoldásokkal áll elő
Ezért sikerült fenntartotta az izgalom és feszültség hangulatát
Az irodalmi nyelvezete egyáltalán nem tetszett
Nem a nyelv mestere és nem szépíró.
Mindössze azért mondom ezt mert nem szeretem a vulgáris, vagy inkább obszcén szavakat
Vagy csak a fordító vette erősre?
Biztos már sokaknak ez tetszik
Viszont a fiatalság enyhe cinikus humora. iróniája és "hányavetisége" van a szövegstílusban
*És remekül felépített tudományos fantasztikus könyv*
Alapjában szeretem a tudományos fantasztikus könyveket
Ebben a mércét régebbi finomabb stílusú író adja mint Zsoldos Péter
No hagyjuk
A hangoskönyv előadóit már jól ismerem
*Gépész hozta a szokott nagyszerű formáját zenében és előadásban,
jól adja vissza például a"hányaveti" könnyedre vett "már úgyis mindegy lépjünk tovább" szituációkat
A Történet szereplőjének optimizmusáét*
A darab remekül rádió játékszerűen van megzenésítve, ez tetszett mert nem volt túl sok.
Nem uralta túl a szöveget
*Ízlésesen találóan választott zenék*
Én is ezt tudom mondani:


vagotanulo írta:


> A zenei aláfestés, a hangi összekötések, a hangi-szó-képek és hang-játékok (direkt nem felolvasást írok) tökéletesen adják vissza a regény hangulatát.


Evila mondhatnám adta a meglepetéspontokat
Holott már ismerem a Szikrázó éjjel-ből,hogy jó.
Mégis a lappangó, vagy vele született színészi képessége párbeszédekben mutatkozhatott meg.
Engem mint előadókat figyelő ott szórakoztatott a legjobban,mondhatni tátottam a számat
Főleg azért mert a földi első bejelétkezése nem tetszett, talán itt még hangszerkesztővel megvolt effektelve
Hangzás módosításra, megemlítem mint tetszőt a földi"hangosbemondói" megszólalás megfelelő visszhangosítását
A földi párbeszédnél, amikor a média-felelős követeli a több fotót.
Már megmutatja mit tud játékban
Egy jól sikerült hangjátékban lett részünk.
Köszönettel a készítőknek.
Nem lehet eléggé kiemelni a 3 jellemzőt Hang és a 2 előadói játék
Mert együtt adja a művet


----------



## Evila (2016 Január 14)

Kedves tornando, pozitív kritikád meglepett, és nagyon jól esik. Köszönöm szépen


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 16)

Sok egyéb mondandóm, még inkább kérdezni valóm lenne még, azzal az alkotással kapcsolatban
Ami talán nem csak bennem merülhetett fel


----------



## Evila (2016 Január 16)

Nem biztos, hogy tudok rá válaszolni, én csak inaskodtam, Gépész volt a mester, de kérdezz, legföljebb amire nem tudom a választ, megkérdezem tőle.


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 16)

Evila írta:


> Nem biztos, hogy tudok rá válaszolni, én csak inaskodtam, Gépész volt a mester, de kérdezz, legföljebb amire nem tudom a választ, megkérdezem tőle.


Éppen az alkotás három összetevőjéről kérdeznék kire tartozik nem tudom
Több kérdéscsoportra bontom,mindegyik fontos mert ezekből állt össze a különlegesen sikerül kész alkotás
Van a két előadó ténykedése, ezekről is kérdezek sorban
Az az úgy nevezett hogyan készült kádréscsoport
Werk filmvagy interjú a készítés menetéről

Van a hangtechnika (valamit a vágó)
A hangtechnika áll
1. Zenei megoldások kiválasztásából (bővebben zenei szerkesztő)
2. Hangzó beszéd módosításából

Feltételezem két különböző helyszínen készült a két előadó olvasása
Ekkor felmerül a kérdésem
Mikét jöttek létre a rögzítések, valamint a belépési pontok. Gondolom előre fel osztotta ezt maga a szövegkönyv

Okozott e,nehézséget a belépéskor az előző rész hangulatára rácsatlakozni?
Valószínű ekkor rendelkezésre állt az addig elkészült más helyszínű anyag
És visszirányban is ugyanígy
A külön külön elkészült szögszakaszt meg kellett hangzásmódsítani?
Vagy azonnal vagy később történt?
Ez ki csinálta? Mindenki a magáét, vagy utólag valaki?

Ki fűzte össze egy egésszé?
Ki volt a zenék megválasztója?
Közös vagy egy harmadik?
Vagy ki-ki tett javaslatot:
Egyszóval ki volt a zenei szerkesztő.(hangmérnök ha úgy tetszik)
Ugyanide tartozik a rövid hangulatfokozó effektező zene.
Mint például a repülés/irányítás közötti hangszínmódosítás módja, ezt teszem azt, ki csinálta?

Vissza a szövegkönyv szakaszra.
Hol milyen körülmények között készült a tiéd?
Változott-e valamit az előzőekhez képest az technikai-adottság. (körülmények összessége)
Volt-e instruálás a szövegtartalomhoz?A párbeszédek megvalósításához?
Példa Evilára:


> Venkat a homályos fotót vizsgálta.
> – Ez a legtöbb, amit ki tudunk hozni belőle?
> – Hát, ez egy bolygó körüli pályáról készített kép – magyarázta Mindy. – Az NSA a létező legjobb szoftverével javította fel a fotót.
> – *Hogy micsoda? – hebegett Venkat*. – Az NSA?


Mint egy a sok közül a jó életszerű megvalósításra.Csak ezt hoztam rögtön mintának. Hozhattam volna rengeteget ami kiváló
Mint például Venkat és Tim közötti teljes párbeszédet a Pathfinder meghekkelésekor

Ki találta ki az egészet, hogy ez a könyv legyen(nem lényerges kérdés)
Nem zavart hogy annyiszor kellett, (24/4/17 /16/97) *altájjal* kapcsolatos szavakat mondani?(nem lényeges kérdés)

Mit kérdezzek még?
Igen, a fejezetek kezdő zene mi volt?
A válaszban egy youtube bemutatással itt jó volna.

Honnan ez a rövid feszültség fokozó összekötő: ütem-effekt.mp3


------------------------
*utolsó*: Mivel gyakran álmomban hallgatom, egyszer felijedtem egy hatalmas durranásra
amikor kilyukadt a Lak


> A Lak atmoszférájának teljes ereje átszáguldott a lyukon, ami a zárócsík mentén egyetlen tizedmásodperc alatt egyméteresre nőtt.


Volt-e itt durranási effekt vagy csak én álmodtam?
Hiába keresem nem találom.
Olyannak halottam mint amikor egy kazán-lemezre rázuhan agy mázsa súly.Vagy mint egy ágyúlövés.
De nem találtam meg


----------



## Evila (2016 Január 17)

No, akkor igyekszem megválaszolni azokat a tételeket, amelyekre tudom a választ.
A belépési pontok adottak voltak, eleve az volt az elgondolás, hogy az űrben játszódó eseményeket, vagyis Mark Watney marsi cselekedeteit, s a hozzá szorosan kapcsolódó eseményeket - pl. a legénység többi tagjának a jeleneteit -, Gépész mondja, a földit pedig én.
Technikailag úgy oldottuk meg, hogy Gépész előre felolvasta a rá eső részeket, s ahogy elkészült, elküldte nekem. Amikor az én részemhez jutottam, előtte meghallgattam az ő szövegét, s így könnyű volt felvenni a hangulat fonalát. Ez különösen a párbeszédes részeknél volt fontos.
Amikor elkészültem egy-egy adaggal, akkor elküldtem, ő összevágta, majd elküldte nekem, hogy hallgassam meg, ha esetleg valamit másképp gondoltam, mint ő, akkor elmondtam, s ha jónak látta, változtatott, ha nem, akkor maradt az eredeti elgondolás.
Az effektezést - az irányítóközpont bejelentkezésekor hallható többféle hangot, a telefonálások hangját - a saját részemen én végeztem el, ugyanúgy, ahogy Gépész is a magáét. 
Az általad kérdezett többi munkafolyamat mind őt dícséri. Ő fűzte össze, a zenét is ő választotta, és keverte alá. 
Vagyis ő volt a zenei szerkesztő és a hangmérnök is. 
Hogy milyen körülmények között készült az enyém? 
Egy ajtó nélküli kis szobácskában, ami azért is lényeges, mert nem volt egyszerű a harc a macskámmal, aki ugyancsak nehezményezte, hogy otthagyta az "ágya" (értsd: ha fekszem az ágyon és tv-zek, vagy olvasok, a csajszi rendszeresen rajtam fekszik, úgyhogy voltam én már hálószoba, fürdőszoba, étterem, mikor mit csinál a lányzó)
Szóval, nálam cseppet sem hangstudió-közeliek a körülmények. 
A rögzítést laptoppal végzem, egy elég jó Logitech álló mikrofonnal, mely harisnyával, szivaccsal van körbebástyázva, hogy az esetleges fújtatásaimat úgy-ahogy kiszűrje. 
Instruálni Gépész nem instruált, rám hagyta, olyan hangsúllyal olvassam fel, ahogy érzem. Elküldtem neki, meghallgatta, s előfordult, hogy neki más volt az elképzelése, vagy felhívott, vagy megírta emailban az elképzelését, én változtattam, s a véglegesbe az került bele. Ne kérdezd, hogy melyik jelenetnél, már nem emlékszem, csak arra, hogy volt ilyen is. Az általad kiemelt részlet saját kútfő, úgy éreztem hitelesnek, ahogy elmondtam. 
Az egész egyébként Gépész ötlete volt, mármint az, hogy ez a könyv legyen, amikor belekezdtem még fogalmam sem volt, hogy mennyire friss dolog, és milyen aktuális, amibe fogtunk!
Annak az ötlete, hogy duettezzünk, az tőlem származik. 
Hallgattam az egyik könyvét, ha jól emlékszem, Chris Kyle - Amerikai mesterlövész-ét, ahol a feleségnek van néhány jelenete, s ekkor gondoltam el, hogy szívesen adtam volna a hangom hozzá. Mivel az már kész volt, így helyette ez született meg, amit hallhattál.
Az "altájjal" kapcsolatos szavak nem zavartak, nem öncélú, minden alkalommal a helyén volt, s a figurát jelemezte. 
A zenei kérdésekre sajna nem tudok válaszolni, az Gépész remeklése, a köztes effektek ugyanúgy, mint a zeneválasztás, és az azzal való játék. 
Az általad beidézett résznél nem emlékszem durranásra, s mivel nem tudom, melyik fejezetben van pontosan, utána sem tudok nézni, meghallgatni most az egyes fejezeteket ne haragudj, nincs időm. Ha netán mégis hallható ilyesmi effekt, akkor az szintén Gépész leleménye.

Remélem, az engem érintő részekre sikerült kielégítő válaszokat adnom, a többivel kapcsolatban a "tettestársamat" kérdezd


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 18)

Evila írta:


> Remélem, az engem érintő részekre sikerült kielégítő válaszokat adnom


Igen úgy tűnik semmit nem felejtettél ki, komplex választ adtál.
Az instruálás nélküli munka volt a jellemző.Ekkor még nagyobb érdemed.

Az alpári altesti beszéd pedig a fordító érdeme vagy érdemtelensége.Legtöbb szó leordítható lett volna helyettesítő szavakkal Elvégre ez irodalom.
Ezért mondtam nem egy szépíró a szerző.
Utcai lezüllött beszédet használ
Ami ő magának is talán napi nyelvezetében gyakorlat.
Választékosabb mondatokkal is lehet beszélni egy írónak, mert vannak helyettesítő szintén ütős szavak.Az író nem ebben volt nagyon jó
No de ez már nem az a világ, ahol mesterei a nyelvnek az írók.
Túltengő indokolatlanul ismétlődő szavak, szinonimákat nem ismer.

Én viszont kiemelnék még egy hosszabb párbeszédszakaszt ami tetszően sikerül.
Nekem tökéletesem élethűnek A Venkat és Tim közötti teljes párbeszéd a Pathfinder meghekkelése előtt
Ugyanott Jack Trevor ötletfelvetése és Venkat közötti párbeszéd, *egy nagyon kimerült kissé feszült Venkat* eljátszása
Tökéletes hangulati visszaadás részlet:


> Érdekes sztori egyébként, mint kiderült, a Sojourner folyamatkezelőjében volt egy fordított prioritás...
> – A lényeget, Jack – szakította félbe Venkat.
> – Persze. A helyzet az, hogy a Pathfinderben van egy OS-frissítő eljárás, vagyis bármire meg tudjuk változtatni a szoftverét, amire akarjuk.
> – Miért jó ez nekünk?





> – De gondolom, azért beszél velem, mert van megoldás? – kérdezte Venkat, ellenállva a kísértésnek, hogy üvöltsön.
> ....
> – Világosítson fel


A válaszod teljes. Akkor már csak a zenebetétek és effektek konkrét bemutatására vonatkozó válasz, várat magára
Igen bejött amit képzeltem:
Meg kellett hallgatni a belépési pontoknál az előtte lévő elkészülteket.A hangulati csatlakozás miatt
*Remek közös munka volt.Már hasonlít egy szinkron stúdióban való munkára*

*
Megjegyzés:*


tornando írta:


> Volt-e itt durranási effekt vagy csak én álmodtam?


A fejezetet megtaláltam 13. fejezet
Nem volt durranás csak az én képzeletemben
A mély hatása az írott és hallgatott könyvnek.
Mindég saját képet alkot az ember egy könyvnél
Ami képes élethű lenni.Olyat rendez egy képzelet magának ami jobb minden rendezőnél


----------



## Evila (2016 Január 19)

Abban igazad van, hogy nem klasszikus értelemben vett szépíró a szerző, főfoglalkozására nézve - legalábbis még nemrégiben -, számítástechnikával foglalkozott.
Amúgy szerintem nincs azzal baj, hogy olyan kifejezéseket használ, amilyeneket, addig, amíg nem öncélúak, a figurát, szituációt jellemzik. Ha akár az író, akár a fordító elfinomkodta volna, az már nem lett volna hiteles, ezért én másképp látom, mint te. Fölösleges lett volna körülírással, behelyettesítgetéssel elvenni a mondandója élét. 
Nem tudom, hallottál-e Spiró György: Csirkefej c. színdarabjáról. Én annak idején láthattam kamaszként Gobbi Hilda főszereplésével a Katona József színházban. Ha megszámolnánk a darabban lévő szavakat, igencsak nagy százalékában lennének trágár kifejezések, de - bármennyire is felháborította annak idején a médiát -, akkor, ott és úgy, mind-mind helyénvaló.
A dicséreted nagyon jól esik, még egyszer köszönöm, én is jól éreztem magam a közös munkával, bízom benne, hogy lesz még hasonló, bár én most sajna hangilag ilyesmire képtelen vagyok, egy makacs megfázás, minden "kellemetes" tünetével, lehetetlenné teszi a felolvasást.
A zenei részről, szerkesztésről kérdezd Gépészt, ő a nagy varázsló, amit a magam kis anyagaimban "zenésítek", azt is mind tőle tanultam. Köszönet neki ezúton is érte!


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 19)

> Amúgy szerintem nincs azzal baj, hogy olyan kifejezéseket használ, amilyeneket, addig, amíg nem öncélúak, a figurát, szituációt jellemzik. Ha akár az író, akár a fordító elfinomkodta volna, az már nem lett volna hiteles, ezért én másképp látom, mint te. Fölösleges lett volna körülírással, behelyettesítgetéssel elvenni a mondandója élét.


.*Nem szerencsés *így mondanám, A szalonképtelen szavak, ezeket fórumokon is kicenzúráznak általában
De főleg öncenzúrával
Ettől függetlenül én is azt gondolom amit te: Ha nem öncélú csupán a trágárkodás.
Hanem: "a figurát, szituációt jellemzik"az más.Kérdés ettől lesz beoszéd-rombolás beszédzüllesztés?
Kicsit igen, amit hallanak gyakran az terjed!!
Kipróbáltam gondolatban a behelyettesítéseket is 20-30 %-ban nem sérült volna a figura a korosztály
De* mindenképpen régiesebb* lett volna
No mindegy rám nem ragad
A zenéről azért nem kérdezem Gépészt, mert itt tettél egy ígéretet, amit nem tudsz megkérdezed tőle
Nem lett volna rossz ide Youtube módon csatolni a fő zenei megoldás alapját
Közben véletlenül rátaláltam olyan zenei hangzásra ami még jól illett volna a könyvhöz
A _Pink Floyd_ zenéi küzött
A megfázás az átmeneti az elmúlik egy három hét kiesés aztán visszaáll
*Ez időről jut eszembe*: Mennyi munkát áldoznak rá a hangoskönyvekre a készítők?
Gondolom sok hét és néha több hónap
Ez a marsi talán 3 hónapig is készülhetett.
Most nem napi órát számolok mert az változó hanem az elkezdéstől a lezárásig eltelt idő
Óriási munka lehetett
De ne feledkezzünk meg a kevesebb idő beleölését kívánó felolvasásról, azok felolvasóiról sem
Voltak olyan felolvasások, amik igen tetszetősek.
Angelről se feledkezzünk meg
Editke nem jár erre a vakoknak csinál úgy sejtem.
Teddyvel nem tudom mi van
QQCS842 mint mindég, Ő csendben háttérben van. És időnként előjön egy meglepően jó darabbal


----------



## editke2004 (2016 Január 20)

sziasztok.
Amit Editke a vakoknak csinál azt a Canadának is.
A fiam felvetelizett. ..újra jártam a nyolcadikat ...
Vártam a telet hátha több időm lesz..közben Pénz keresés ezerrel....egészséghelyreállitàs..kutya..s időnként felolvasás lassan.néha-néha bekukk ide...más témakövetésben is
Bár nem valószínű hogy lesz időm Evilaek közösét meghallgatni(sajnos nem is műfajom )meg ha teremne idő akkor inkább felolvasnék... azért gratula nekik!Mert ha tornando mondja akkor az tuti jó 
Legalábbis hangoskönyvekben; )
Még mindig az analizalo igazi énjét látom. .
Örülök hogy megvagytok. 
Bocsánat az esetleges off ért


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 21)

Nem volt ez off Editke.
Megtudtuk mit csinálsz és azt is hogy idevárhatunk könyvet.Valamint hogy betegség ott is járt mint Evilánál.
Hogy analizálom?
Hát igen,ha tetszik, hát mélyebben is megnézem miért és mi tetszik.
Csak megragad és feldob. Hogy tuti jó-e? Azt döntse el mindenki. De úgy láttam vágótanuló levelét nem véletlenül tette be gépész
Én is csak kiemelem mi a különleges abban amit hallgattam.


----------



## Evila (2016 Január 21)

Rendben, megkérdezem, engem is érdekel a zeneválasztása.
Annyit tudok, hogy úgy hallgatja a youtube-ot, hogy a neki tetsző zenéket elraktározza, hogy ha kell, fel tudja használni valamihez, s ahogy hallgatom a dolgait, ez mindig sikerül is neki.
Megnéztem, mikor szállítottam Gépésznek az első adagot, s így utánagondolva elég gyorsan, olyan másfél hónap alatt készültünk el, ami főleg őt dicséri, mert az oroszlánrészét a munkának ő végezte, én csak a saját részemért feleltem, igaz, azzal is volt munka bőven, hogy konyhakészen tudjam átadni.
Említetted a "kollégákat": Angel felolvasásait én is nagyon szeretem, de mivel ő is háziasszony, nem kevés munkája lehet, én azt is csodálom, hogy már ennyi mindent hozott nekünk, általa betekintést nyerhettem egy olyan világba, amelyet eddig nem igazán ismertem, viszont szeretem a munkáit, ezért meghallgattam őket.
Editkétől választ kaptunk, gyógyulást kívánok neki, most, hogy "újra járta a nyolcadikat", biztos "okosabb, mint egy ötödikes" 
Teddyről én sem tudok semmit, elég rég hallottam új anyagot tőle, remélem, ha lesz majd megint, akkor meg fogja osztani szokás szerint
QQCS-mester anyagait én is nagyon várom. Megjelent egy új Frei Tamás könyv, remélem, gondol ránk, és "meghangoskodja" azt is.


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 21)

Megint alapos semmit ki nem hagyó választ adtál
De nem én lennék ha nem lenne kérdésem
1.5 hónap azt írod ez elég hosszú idő
A natúr anyag felolvasás ideje: Minimum az elkészült anyag óraszáma plusz elég sok szerkesztési idő
saccra elő-olvasási idő plusz40-50% hangzásmódosítási idő
*Ebből már tudni kell saccolni mennyi volt a ráfordított időd*
No nem azért hogy ezt órabérre váltsam
Egyszerűen csak hogy mégis milyen "áldozat"
Igen még ezen felül a gépész által elkövetett oroszlánrész
No azért ez kitartó munka minden alkotó részéről
Ezért is jár általános tisztelet azoknak, akik belefognak egy felolvasásba
Nem csak a felolvasás sikeréért,mert az az azon felül következik
Ami önmagában egy hallgatási öröm nekünk


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 22)

*Bob Hay-Vörös hajú lányok(Egy dolog egy csavar)
Zala Zsuzsa fordítása*
Az aki ilyet szeret hallgassa












_Ki ne sietne azonnal bajba jutott ifjúkori cimborája segítségére? Rocky Maxim, a Szövetségi Nyomozóhivatal detektívje sem szőrösszívű ember, ha baráti segítségről van szó. Hamarosan kiderül azonban, hogy hozzá hasonló kemény legényekkel kell megküzdeni, nem mindennapi körülmények között: földön, vízen, levegőben. A gyermekkori barátnak ígért kis segítség néhányszor majdnem az életébe kerül, s hullák sora vezet el végül a szövevényes bűnügyet kiagyaló bűnöshöz is, akinek kiléte nemcsak az olvasót, nyomozónkat is meglepi._

Egy krimi ami elég gyenge volt. Német szerző igen no hát.
Angol írói néven.Amerikai helyszín
Semmi eredeti ötlet,maradandó íróiság
Fantáziátlan név Rocky Maxim,sablonos foglalkozás (_Szövetségi Nyomozóhivatal )_ ami nem lehet más mint*F.B.I.*
Túl sok-csavaros történet.De nem logikailag.
Inkább zavarosságát öncélúan használja krimi helyett!
Jobban cselekmény-kriminek lehetne nevezni ha akciódúsabb lenne.De nem az.
Hol vannak az olyan mesteríróktól mint Chandler.
Aki a feszültség és cselekményteremtés mestere, ugyanakkor életkép is Amerika aktuális koráról

Az aki ilyet szeret hallgassa
Összességében egyszer hallgatható
Másodjára pedig érdemes.Addigra már ismered a szereplőket.


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 30)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Dashiell Hammett - A máltai sólyom


*Dashiell Hammett-A máltai sólyom*
hangoskönyv részletek (majd megmondom miért részletek)
Hammettől még semmit nem olvastam.
A film is csak homályos régmúlt.Ideje pótolni az olvasást.

_A máltai sólyom minden idők egyik legfontosabb és legjobb krimije. Mindent ehhez mérnek megjelenése óta, és fognak is még mérni, amíg lesznek krimiírók - és persze olvasók. Sam Spade-et megbízza egy bizonyos Miss Wonderley, hogy keresse meg a testvérét. Amikor partnerét, Miles Archert nyomozás közben hátba lövik, Spade egyszerre lesz hajtó és üldözött vad. Vajon képes lesz megtalálni a nagy értékű és titokzatos madarat, mielőtt a kövér ember az ő nyomára akad? A regény - kevesen tudják - 1936-ban már megjelent magyarul Faludi Miklós fordításában. Az Agave Könyvek most ezt a változatot adja közre a regény első megjelenésének nyolcvanadik évfordulója alkalmából._





Azért részletek.Mert még csak részleteket hallgattam belőle
És nem azért mert nem jó lenne.
Hanem mindég szoktam aludni könyveken.Egyelőre nagyon homályos a részletek miatt.
Így egyelőre csak a felolvasó hallgatásának élményében van részem.
Az pedig nagyon jó. Az isten is felolvasónak teremtette gépészt
A kövér ember hangja máris megragadott
_Kiegészítem Gépész felolvasási képességét, egyéb képességeivel._
_Azt mondanám sok hangszínre képesa a tehetsége.Majd hogy nem Gálvölgyi János hang utánzó képességeire hasonlíthatnám._
Nem jellem ábrázoló képességű az előadása.Vagyis nem színész, de nagyon jó hangtípusok
Mondok egy példát volt olyan rész ahol "teleszájjal" kellett beszélni. Az ilyet nem tudom hogyan oldja meg de hangulatos.
Megfigyelésem: A női amatőr felolvasók hamarabb és jobban képesek dramaturgiára
Ugyanakkor gépész felolvasásai, ennek enyhébb alkalmazása mellett is hitelesek,teljesen valóságos.
Más eszközzel teszi hangulatossá.
Csak nem értek valamit!
Ha gépész elővesz ilyen klasszikusokat.
Miért nincsen a palettán Dashiell Hammett mellett Raymond Chandler és Erle Stanley Gardner?
---------------------------------
Ha befejeztem akkor
Máris QQCS842 fog következni, *mert előállt egy új könyvvel.*


QQCS842 írta:


> *Charles Martin - Tücskök éneke*


----------



## tornando (2016 Január 31)

*Bohumil Hrabal-Csodaalmák - Hangoskönyv*
*Mácsai Pál*

Egy nem amatőr felolvasó mesteri játéka





"A hangoskönyvünkbe válogatott elbeszélések a szerző már kiforrott, letisztult alkotói korszakában születtek. Hrabal legszívesebben gyermekkora egykori színhelyén Nymburkban és a környező kerskói erdőben kutatja és találja meg közép-európai valóságunk mulandó szokásait, hagyományait, kiveszőben lévő embereit. Gyakorta groteszk és esendő, ám mindig szeretetre méltó csodabogarakat, akik az igazi emberséget hordozzák magukban."
Ezt csak a színészi mesterség béli tudás miatt tettem ide
És Bohumil Hrabal kedvelésem miatt


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 4)

Most egy teljesen más műfajút hallgattam
*Somogyváry Gyula-A Rajna ködbe vész*
*Felolvassa: Ifjú György




Cselekmény ideje:
Az 1684-es hadjárat tapasztalataira építve a bécsi Udvari Haditanács két éven át készítette elő a következő, 1686-os hadjáratot, amely már meghozta Budavár sikeres elfoglalását.*
XVII. század második fele , a török elleni keresztes hadjárat Magyarországon.
*Történet:*
_A főhős Gottfried Albert Joachim, a rajnai vértes, aki nem csak egy „felszabadítandó” s egybe kifosztandó területet lát az idegen földben.
Buda ostromát, a hősies és izgalmas harcokat is az ő szemén keresztül mutatja be az író.
A vértes a végső diadal perceiben sem tud igazán örülni: igazságérzete lázad az ellen, hogy az oly sok áldozatot hozó magyar katonákat fölényesen kisemmizik a dicsőségből az idegenek.
Ez és egy romantikus szerelem az oka annak, hogy az eredeti szülőföld képe, a Rajna fokozatosan ködbe vész, hogy egy újfajta, egész életre szóló érzés töltse be a vértes szívét.
S ez az érzés döntő és titokzatos elhatározásra készteti…_

A felolvasó miatt vettem elő,mert Ő mint általam ismert és jól csinálja ezt bizton mondom.
A felolvasásról nincs újat mondanom:
*Olyan 1-10 ig 8 pont*
A könyv nem feltétlen magyar központú, persze dicsőíti a magyar sorsot és tájat , embereket harci moráljukat
Ma dívik a magyaroknak kiválóságként tekinteni saját magunkra!
Ám mégsem naivan öndicsőítő a könyv.
Ajánlom történelmet kedvelőknek.
Magyarország földrajzi helyzete miatt,nem csak hogy ütközőzóna nyugat és kelet között.
Azt is bemutatja a könyv mennyire kihasználja a nyugat .
Soha nem segítő szándékkal teszi a segítséget.
Már akkor is gazdasági érdekből és látszat miatt lett, a területünkön folyó keresztes háború
Ami többet ártott mint használt.
Csak az Osztrák és Bonni polgároknak vált javára.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 7)

zlcsi írta:


> Gépész felolvasásai nagyon jók.
> Most hallgattam végig a Andy Weir - A marsi a könyv is jó és a felolvasás is.


Ezt jó hogy megírtad, miatta találtam rá A marsi a könyvre
Tekintsük nem csak élményleírásnak, hanem ajánlásnak mert az lett


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 9)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Van valakinek tapasztalata a speakboard-dal való hangoskönyvkészítés terén? Néhány kérdésem lenne ezzel kapcsolatban.


 Kevés
Az is technikai jellegű volt


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 9)

tornando írta:


> Kevés
> Az is technikai jellegű volt



Milyen programot használtál?


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

zsnbm írta:


> Milyen programot használtál?


speakboard 1.0.010
Lame 3.96.1
Nem hangoskönyv készítésre hanem rossz látás miatti képernyő felolvasásra
Itt egy felvétel:


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

zsnbm írta:


> Köszi a választ. Van másik olyan márka ami felolvasni is tud?


Erre pedig az a válaszom:kínai vagy angol nyelven igen a WayteQ xBook 60HD
A magyar könyvet hm..


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 11)

Nekem hangoskönyv készítési problémáim vannak.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 12)

zsnbm írta:


> Nekem hangoskönyv készítési problémáim vannak.


Most ezt miért mondod?
Eddig csak a program verziómat kérdezted
Igen azt megcsinálja bizonyos, alábbi kotlátokkal

Nem kérdezted felolvasni hosszú szöveget tud-e? Igen tud.
Azt se kérdezted felvenni tudja-e? Igen tudja
Azt se kérdezted, az idegen szavakat miként olvassa fel, szótára tanítható-e pl kiejtésre? Nem azt a dex2 tudja
---------
küldtem egy mintát, miként olvas fel


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 14)

QQCS842 írta:


> *Charles Martin - Tücskök éneke* - hangoskönyv



*Charles Martin - Tücskök éneke
felolvassa: QQCS842*






Egy férfi fájdalmas múlttal. Egy gyermek bizonytalan jövővel. És egy közös utazás, amely meggyógyítja a szívüket.
Szép történet, melyben egy kicsi lány megváltoztat egy emberi szívet, s visszahozza annak tulajdonosát a létbe!
A könyv nem volt annyira szirupos hogy zavarjon
Az ilyen mondatok feloldják: _Születésétől fogva minden bolygólakó haldoklik
Mert_ _él minden_, _ahova eljut_ a _vér_
A könyvben laikusok számára is érthető módon ír a szívről
Én ezt a részét is örömmel fogadtam
Nem orvosi könyv egyáltalán.

Nagyon tetszik ahogy mondja az idézeteket,verseket QQCS842
Hangja nyugodt és megnyugtató.
Érthető olvasása tetszik, flikk-flakkoktól mentes,nem attrakciózik
Ő a *megbízható jó munkásember*
Szerényen meghúzódik, csinálja amire vállalkozott
*Szeretem könyveit,szeretem aláfestő zenéit*
*Ez egy köszönet azért hogy itt van velünk





Sok boldog QQCS842 névnapot, késve majd 2 hónapot


*


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 15)

tornando írta:


> Most ezt miért mondod?
> Eddig csak a program verziómat kérdezted
> Igen azt megcsinálja bizonyos, alábbi kotlátokkal
> 
> ...


Ezeket azért nem kérdeztem meg, mert már ismerem ennyire. Nekem konkrét gondjaim vannak hang.k. készítésénél. Pl. gyakorta van úgy, hogy a képernyőn a könyvben ékezetes betűket látok, de mikor megkezdi a felolvasást, vagy elhagyja az ékezetes betűket, vagy egy másik rövid magánhangzóval helyettesíti. Így a dolog végképp élvezhetetlenné válik.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 16)

zsnbm írta:


> Ezeket azért nem kérdeztem meg, mert már ismerem ennyire. Nekem konkrét gondjaim vannak hang.k. készítésénél. Pl. gyakorta van úgy, hogy a képernyőn a könyvben ékezetes betűket látok, de mikor megkezdi a felolvasást, vagy elhagyja az ékezetes betűket, vagy egy másik rövid magánhangzóval helyettesíti. Így a dolog végképp élvezhetetlenné válik.


A mondott példáddal nem találkoztam.
Ezt az üzenetet felolvastattam amit írtál.Teljesen jól mondta.pedig volt ékezetes.
Ezeket azért nem kérdeztem meg.mp3

Ha elküldenéd azt a *mintaszöveget*, itt csatolt fájlként, ahol amiben, nem jól olvas megnézném.
Esetleg a felolvastatott verzióját is.
Akkor együtt gondolkodhatnánk.


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 20)

tornando írta:


> A mondott példáddal nem találkoztam.
> Ezt az üzenetet felolvastattam amit írtál.Teljesen jól mondta.pedig volt ékezetes.
> Ezeket azért nem kérdeztem meg.mp3
> 
> ...


Most úgy fest, hogy van jó megoldása a dolognak. Kaptam egy tippet és ahol eddig kipróbáltam működött is. Ha a Calibre-ben az RTF formátumra konvertálom, akkor ugyan szótagolja a szöveget, - én valószínűleg ezért is nem foglalkoztam vele, merthogy én is próbálgattam különböző formátumokra konvertálni és aztán felolvastatni - de az a felolvasás során nem érződik.
Köszi, hogy felajánlottad a segítségedet.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 21)

Jó vagy: nem küldtél hibázós mintaszöveget
Persze hogy lett volna teljesen jó megoldás, mint mutattam nem hibázik.
Hogy egyszer csak beállítasz, megoldódott ez tipikus jelenség sok tanácskérő fórumon láttam ilyet


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 21)

A díszes sátor a kis dombon állt, tetején apró, aranyozott tornyocskák ragyogtak a


nyári verıfényben. A hatalmas török tábor *a *domb körül nyüzsgött türelmetlenül.

A janicsárok vérpiros zászlóin ezüst félholdak tündököltek. A gyalogsereg

katonáinak *a *fején kerek, magas, hátul lecsüngı nemezsőveg fehéredett: *a*

kecse, ez védte ıket *a *pannon nap forró sugaraitól. Dolmányukat öv szorította derékban. Lábukon kék

színő, bı nadrágot és vörös bakancsot viseltek.

A hatalmas sátor körül lehettek vagy húszezren. Az odák — az ezredek — tisztjei

különféle színő csizmát viseltek; a szejmen nevő odák tisztjei pirosat, *a *bölőkbeliek feketét, *a*

dsemáetek pedig sárgát. Ezek az ezredesek, *a *bin-básik, ezen a forró szeptemberi napon mindnyájan a

díszes sátor körül várakoztak.

Távolabb a


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 21)

A felolvasás


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 21)

És voltak ennél rosszabbak is, de a többi töröltem.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 21)

zsnbm írta:


> A díszes sátor a kis dombon állt, tetején apró, aranyozott tornyocskák ragyogtak a


Észrevételem elsőre
Az alábbi szavakat mondta nálad rosszul a vastag kiejtés hiba:
*dolmamanyukat*, dolmányukat -nálam jó
*voros*, vörös -nálam jó
*sargat* , sárgát -nálam jó
*forro*, forró -nekem is hibázik az "ó"t mondhatná hosszabban
*kek*, kék -nálam jó
*tundokoltek*, tündököltek -nálam jó
*sátor*, sátor -nálam jó
tettem egy példát az alábbi szóval:

bolond óvóda
Jól mondja ki nekem


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 21)

Most már én is tudom megfelelően felolvastatni. Ezért nem is küldtem először mintát.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 21)

zsnbm írta:


> Most már én is tudom megfelelően felolvastatni. Ezért nem is küldtem először mintát.


Ezt írtad:"Ha a Calibre-ben az RTF formátumra konvertálom"
Ezt nem értettem
Még pedig azért,mert nem tudni milyen formátumot akartál először felolvastatni!!
Kijelentéseim:
Innen az CH felületről mindent jól olvas.
Minden webes felületről jól olvas
Ha csak, te nem PDF-ből akartál felolvastatni, akkor lehetett bolond az olvasó

Mellékesen megjegyzem a dex 2.0 eleve csak TXT olvas
Nem rtf a lényeg hanem az egyszerű stílustalan szöveg formátum
Az pedig a legbiztosabban a TXT


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Február 21)

Ennyire nem értek a dologhoz, számomra az a lényeg, hogy így már működik. Nem is nekem kell, egy kedves ismerősömnek segítek ezzel, aki még nálam is tudatlanabb etéren.


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 14)

Már második hónapja nem hallgatok mást csak
Alexandre Dumas-Monte Christo grófja-t
Bodor Tibor olvassa fel
Mert itt nincs a CH-n más, most ami megragadna.
2 hónapja, mert 4 kötet az hosszú de jó!







> Hogyan kerül Monte Cristo grófja, minden nemzedék ifjúságának varázslatos, titokzatos regényhőse a baljós If várbörtönébe, hogyan veti át a sors a másikra, a mesebelire, a titokrejtőre, hogyan lesz a végzet hordozója, míg végül megtörik ereje az emberi hatalom határain – erről szól ez a kalandos, izgalmas, romantikus regény.


Meg kell mondanom eléggé nem jó felolvasása Bodor Tibornak.
Annyira halkan mondja itt ott. Aztán meg nagy a dinamika a beszédében és ez zavaró.
Persze a felvétel sem a legtökéletesebb.
Dicséretére mondva a szöveghűsége óriási.A visszafogott játéka a megszokott.Ő ebben volt jó.
A történet is nagyon szerteágazó és hosszú
Kalandos, izgalmas, romantikus regény.
Élvezettel hallgatom a hibák ellenére

Más ezt írta:
_Egyszerűen zse-ni-á-lis. _
_Nagyon sajnálom, hogy ennyi ideig olvastam, bár igazából két nagyobb blokkban végeztem ki: a nyáron és most az elmúlt 2-3 napban. _
_Azt hiszem, mindent elmondok azzal, ha annyit mondok, hogy az 1200 oldal alatt egyetlen percig sem untam a könyvet, minden sorát élveztem. A végén, egészen az utolsó 2-3 oldalig fogalmam sem volt, hogy ténylegesen mi fog történni, noha egy félmondat jóval korábban elárulta, hogy mi a szándéka Monte Cristo grófjának. _
_A regény végkimenetelére és Monte Cristo sorsára nézve megszámlálhatatlan elképzelésem volt, és természetesen egyik sem jött be. Mégis azt éreztem, hogy ez volt a legtökéletesebb befejezés. (Arról az apróságról nem beszélve, hogy imádom a kissé szívfacsaró hepiendeket…)_
_ A jövőben egészen biztosan el fogom még olvasni, remélhetőleg rövidebb idő alatt. Addig pedig marad bennem az érzés, hogy új kedvenc könyvem lett_


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 17)

*Jonas Jonasson - Az analfabéta, aki tudott számolni*







QQCS842 írta:


> Jonas Jonasson - Az analfabéta, aki tudott számolni - hangoskönyv - mp3 - sztereo
> Hogyan lesz a békeszerető svédeknek atombombája? Ráadásul úgy, hogy erről csak egyetlen svéd tud, Holger. Aki tulajdonképpen nem is létezik, csak az ikertestvére, akit szintén Holgernek hívnak. Egymásra talál-e a nem létező svéd férfi és a dél-afrikai fekete nő, aki tíz kiló antilophús helyett jut a tömegpusztító fegyverhez, véletlenül? Mit csinál eközben a Moszad két ügynöke? Mitől retteg a fazekasműhelyben a kiugrott CIA-s? Miért veri fejbe leghűségesebb alattvalóját V. Gusztáv király? Nyer-e a választásokon az „Úgy szar, ahogy van" nevű párt? És eljut-e a három kínai nővér Svájcba egy lopott mikrobusszal, hamis rendszámmal, mindenféle papírok nélkül? Ja, és megmenekül-e a világ a rendhagyó nukleáris fenyegetéstől? 2011-ben azt mondtuk Jonasson előző regényére, hogy az év legviccesebb könyve. Most, két évvel később, nyugodtan megismételhetjük ezt az állítást. A szerző magasra tette a lécet, és gond nélkül, röhögve átugorja.



A könyv lopakodó humorú.
A poénok az angol abszurd, lassan érő humorra hasonlítanak.
Amit igen kedvelek.
Hangos felnevetésre ingerlő kevésbé van benne.
Érdekessége első fázisban a végzetszerűség gyorsvonati sebességgel közeledő teljesen idegen emberek találkozása a könyv cselekményében.
Ekkor nincs sok komikum még, kifordult társadalom képet is felvázol erre építi az abszurd humorát
*QQCS842 megint jó könyvet hoztál*
Érdekességnek megemlítem
Ismét a Loituma - "Ievan Polkka" részletét választotta összekötő zenének
Nagyon jó választás


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 19)

QQCS842 írta:


> *Frei Tamás - 2015* *A káosz éve és a magyar elit háborúja*- Hangoskönyv​*Felolvasó: QQCS842*


Az előző feltöltésedből még megvolt
Éppen most hallgatom újra.
Hatalmas szókimondó könnyv
fikcióként írta meg Frei Tamás de tökéletesen fedi a magyar politikai gengszterizmust
Ő poligacha-nak nevezi, az újgazdag közös vagyont ellopó,rendszerváltás utáni politikusokat
(Kiskirályként hatalmaskodó főúr. Az oligarchia tagja, politikailag is nagy hatalmú főnemes.)

A fiktív személyekben ráismerhetünk Simicska Lajosra aki a leggazdagabb újgazdag más félgenerációs gazdagnak nevezi magát
Szó van benne az elcsal választásról ami a 2/3 hatalmát biztosította.A Trafik és föd mutyihoz hasonlító egyéb kormányzati csalásokról.
Nagyon jó könyv ezért hallgatom újra.
Kiábrándító aki magát "sohasem hazudott"-nak nevezi
Mekkora meghasalást csinált az Unio(AMF) szabadságharc szlogennel befelé eljátszott kizavarása utáni
Haszoncsúszással való visszakönyörgéssel.
Hiszen pénz nélkül a kormánya is összedőlne
Persze a könyv konkrét, káosz jóslata nem teljesülhetett.
De a rezsicsökkentő vakítás és a többi igen.






Jó volt újra hallgatni
Köszönet * QQCS842-nek *érte


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 28)

_Kicsi a kertem, sok a virág, _
_sietnem kell várnak az ibolyák. _
_Meglocsolom szépen, nap süt az égen, _
_ragyogjanak néktek virágok a réten._


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 3)

zsnbm írta:


> Fekete
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


Amikor készre szerkeszted.
Legyen kép,
író-cím,
tartalom


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 4)

zsnbm írta:


> Hátha nemcsak nekem kell. A régebbiek közt megtaláltam, de beletöröltek, így nem lehet az egészet letölteni.
> *Fekete István - Bogáncs*
> Felolvassa Gyebnár György
> _lejátszási idő: 13,1 óra_


Azt hiszem szépen sikerült minden meg van benne, *még a lejátszási hossz is*
Így jó a fájlnév* kötőjellel* ,mert ezt a kötőjeles formát a Windows is elfogadja könyvtárnévnek.
Szemben a nem jó. kettőspontos formával (mert ugyebár másolunk könyvtárnevet létrehozni)
Kezdeti próbálkozásod jól sikerült és már 10 letőltője van van.
Fekete Istvánnak és zsnbm nek.


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 12)

tornando írta:


> Vélemény alkotás hangoskönyvekről és szavazás a hangoskönyveket rendszeresen hallgatóknak
> A nem amatőrökről
> Leírhatod hogy mit hallgattál,milyen volt.
> Kit kedvelsz az előadók közül, akiket ismersz
> ...


 soha nem volt szerencsem a hangos konyvet kiprobalni de ha valaki tudna elerhetoseget adni ilysmire koszi


----------



## tornando (2016 Április 12)

QQCS842 írta:


> *James Rollins - Jégbörtön
> Felolvasó: QQCS842*



*James Rollins - Jégbörtön
Felolvasó: QQCS842*





*A hangoskönyv nagyon jól van elkészítve*





*Hibernálódott szörnyek a jéghegyben! hm..*
Halálosan jó könyv.Érdekes idegfeszítő.
Sokszor hallgatható. *QQCS842* könyvei nagyon tetszenek.
A biológiai science-fikció alap is különösen érdekes.
Egyáltalán nem elképzelhetetlen a jégkorszaki kihalt állatok megtalálása.
Maga az hogy ki az ellenség az orosz vagy az amerikai delta kommandó?
Egyformán megátalkodott és könyörtelen mindkettő.
Erkölcsileg is jól egyensúlyoz azt író

A cselekményre jellemző még:
földi-harc,légi-harc, vízalatti események,emberevő szörny, irtózatos körülmények fagyhalállal.

*Messzi előzmény:*
Eltűnt egy eszkimó falu
A falu lakosságának valóban nyoma veszett, és eltűnésük körülményei is felettébb furcsák.
„A szemlénk során érintetlen élelmiszerkészleteket és jól karbantartott szerszámokat találtunk, de a lakóknak sehol nem leltük nyomát. Nem találtunk egyetlen árulkodó lábnyomot vagy csapást sem.”
Még az eszkimók éhen pusztult szánhúzó kutyáit is hóba fagyva találták. De a leghátborzongatóbb felfedezés az eszkimók családi sírjai is üresek voltak, az élőkkel együtt a holtak is eltűntek a környékről.
*Ha az eltitkolt kísérlet napvilágra kerül, a következmények beláthatatlanok*
_A sarki jégtakaró alatt, a mélyben egy titkos bázis lapul, ahol olyan döbbenetes kísérlet maradt félbe, amely rettenetes következményekkel járhat az egész bolygóra nézve. Az egykori szovjetunió agytrösztje, akinek elődje hetven évvel ezelőtt létrehozta a Grendel-jégbázist, most szeretné, ha ez a rémálom egyszerűen eltűnne az emberiség emlékezetéből._
_De mindez lehetetlen azután, hogy egy amerikai kutató tengeralattjáró, a Sarki Őrszem véletlenül túl közel kerül a bázist rejtő üreges jéghegyhez, és odabentről életjeleket érzékel. Valami olyasminek a jelenlétét, aminek nem lett volna szabad életben maradnia._
_A felfedezés mindkét nagyhatalom hírszerzését lázba hozza. A felek mindenáron meg akarják akadályozni, hogy a víz alatti jég- és acélfalak mögé zárt szörnyű titkok napvilágra kerüljenek._
_Egy valaki azonban túlságosan sok információ birtokába kerül. Ugyanis amikor az alaszkai vadőr, Matthew Pike, aki korábban a különleges erőknél szolgált, megmenti egy repülőgép-szerencsétlenség egyetlen túlélőjét, akarata ellenére is belekeveredik a nagyhatalmak piszkos játékába…_


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 1)

*Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt.*
Egy igenkönnyű, remek könyvet ajánlok, ez megint újrahallgatás!
Nagyon jó benne minden
A zenéről még lejjebb írok.




QQCS842 alkotta újra
Ő írta az alábbit


QQCS842 írta:


> Most toltam fel: Jonas Jonasson - A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt című könyvét.
> Hogy elkészítsem, azt Kolonel0708 tagtársunk feltöltése (ennek a könyvnek a rádiójáték változata) inspirálta.
> Ebből csak két részt hallgattam meg, és felháborodtam, hogyan lehet így megcsonkítani egy könyvet.
> Ezért elkészítettem a saját verziómat.
> Üdv: QQCS842






_Ez a Jonasson pedig nekiállt, és megírta a modern, 21. századi Svejket. Fülig Jimmy szelleme összetalálkozott az egykori cseh bakával, s ennek a találkozásnak frenetikus történetfolyam lett az eredménye._
_Egy svéd kisvárosban, az idősek otthonában születésnapi ünneplésre készülnek: az otthon lakóját, a százéves Allan Karlssont akarják felköszönteni - el tudnak képzelni ennél érdektelenebb kezdést? Pedig ez a ravasz Jonasson bizony így kezdi kalandregényét, hogy aztán átcsapjon egy teljesen kiszámíthatatlan és végtelenül vicces ámokfutásba, amelynek minden egyes fordulata elismerő csettintésre készteti az olvasót, és minden bekezdésben ott van legalább egy, de inkább több ütős poén. Nem hiába vásárolták meg a könyvet egy év alatt majd' nyolcszázezren a kilencmilliós Svédországban, és jelentették meg több mint harminc nyelven szerte a világon._

A zenei betétet egy mesteri kvartett énekegyüttestől Loituma(külön szólamot ad elő minden egyes tag)


> A Loituma egy finn kvartett. A csapat előszeretettel kombinálja a finn ének tradícióit és a kantele (finn hárfa) hangját.


Érdemes meghallgatni a dalt is
Ráismertek világsikert aratott ez is átdolgozták rajzfilmre.
Elrontották rockosítással,elektro-mixelték.
Mindegy itt az eredeti
És a szöveg kiírott változat:


----------



## blackhair-lady (2016 Május 1)

Segitseget szeretnek kerni, hogyan lehet hangoskonyvet letolteni. Lehet-e innen Kindlere vagy csak egyeb adathordozora?
A segitseget elore is koszonom!


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 2)

blackhair-lady írta:


> Segitseget szeretnek kerni, hogyan lehet hangoskonyvet letölteni. Lehet-e innen Kindlere vagy csak egyeb adathordozora?
> A segitseget elore is koszonom!


Nos kedves Lady az az hölgy.
A hangoskönyvek mp3 fájl formátumokban vannak elkészítve és feltöltve 
*Ezeket letöltöd a saját számítógépedre.*
Eddig sima ügy.
Onnan a saját készülékedre,(bármi amivel lejátszod)
Az általad szokott módon teszed fel.(USB..stb..)
A Kindle lejátszódat nem ismerem, de ha mp3 lejátszására tervezték,akkor oda fel tudod tenni.


----------



## blackhair-lady (2016 Május 2)

tornando írta:


> Nos kedves Lady az az hölgy.
> A hangoskönyvek mp3 fájl formátumokban vannak elkészítve és feltöltve
> *Ezeket letöltöd a saját számítógépedre.*
> Eddig sima ügy.
> ...


Nagyon szepen koszonom a valaszod Kedves Tornado


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 2)

Remélem korrekt volt.
És eligazodsz a továbbiakban a saját géped környékén.
Hiszen én nem ismerhetem a kindlet.
Miként tölteszrá.


----------



## blackhair-lady (2016 Május 2)

tornando írta:


> Remélem korrekt volt.
> És eligazodsz a továbbiakban a saját géped környékén.
> Hiszen én nem ismerhetem a kindlet.
> Miként tölteszrá.


Igen, korrekt volt. Eddig meg csak olvasnivalot toltottem le, nem tudom a hanganyag hogy mukodik, de ra fogok jonni az biztos)


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 2)

Nagyon izgulsz.
Épp úgy töltöd át a kindlére mint az írott könyvet!!
*Mellékesen ugye alkalmas mp3 zenei fájlok lejátszására?*
Az mindegy hogy énekelnek vagy felolvasnak hanganyag az hanganyag.


----------



## blackhair-lady (2016 Május 2)

tornando írta:


> Nagyon izgulsz.
> Épp úgy töltöd át a kindlére mint az írott könyvet!!
> *Mellékesen ugye alkalmas mp3 zenei fájlok lejátszására?*
> Az mindegy hogy énekelnek vagy felolvasnak hanganyag az hanganyag.


de meg zenei fajlt sem toltottem le sosem))))) Igazabol nem csak a Kindlere de sehova sem. Es nem tudom, hogy alkalmas-e ra, de a napokban mindent ki fogok deriteni.


----------



## Evila (2016 Május 3)

A letöltés menete ugyanaz az mp3-fájloknál is, mint az ebbokoknál. A letöltendő anyag linkjére kattintva letöltöd a gépedre, mivel a hanganyag nagyobb méretű, mint a könyv, valószínű több fájlból fog állni. Csinálj először is egy mappát neki, ahova a csomagolt anyagot letöltöd - célszerű valami fals nevet adni neki, én pl. rá szoktam bökni a billentyűkre, s ahol éppen állnak az ujjaim, az lesz az ideiglenes fájl neve, amit kicsomagolás után törölni szoktam, hogy ne foglaljon dupla helyet. Második lépés, egy újabb mappa, ezt már el szoktam nevezni, jelen esetben szerző és cím. Ide kell átmásolnod a csomagolt anyagot. Ha total commandert használsz, akkor legegyszerűbb a "másolás, kicsomagolás az almappákkal együtt" funkciót választani. 
Vannak akik jelszavaznak is, általában én is szoktam, erre majd figyelj oda, mert el sem indul a kicsomagolás, amíg a megfelelő jelszót be nem írod. Letölteni le tudod, meghallgatni már nem, a jelszó beírása nélkül.
Keress rá az olvasód neve alapján a neten, ha pontosan be tudod azonosítani a típusát, akadnak olyan oldalak, ahol pontról pontra levezetik, mire is képes a masina.


----------



## blackhair-lady (2016 Május 4)

Evila írta:


> A letöltés menete ugyanaz az mp3-fájloknál is, mint az ebbokoknál. A letöltendő anyag linkjére kattintva letöltöd a gépedre, mivel a hanganyag nagyobb méretű, mint a könyv, valószínű több fájlból fog állni. Csinálj először is egy mappát neki, ahova a csomagolt anyagot letöltöd - célszerű valami fals nevet adni neki, én pl. rá szoktam bökni a billentyűkre, s ahol éppen állnak az ujjaim, az lesz az ideiglenes fájl neve, amit kicsomagolás után törölni szoktam, hogy ne foglaljon dupla helyet. Második lépés, egy újabb mappa, ezt már el szoktam nevezni, jelen esetben szerző és cím. Ide kell átmásolnod a csomagolt anyagot. Ha total commandert használsz, akkor legegyszerűbb a "másolás, kicsomagolás az almappákkal együtt" funkciót választani.
> Vannak akik jelszavaznak is, általában én is szoktam, erre majd figyelj oda, mert el sem indul a kicsomagolás, amíg a megfelelő jelszót be nem írod. Letölteni le tudod, meghallgatni már nem, a jelszó beírása nélkül.
> Keress rá az olvasód neve alapján a neten, ha pontosan be tudod azonosítani a típusát, akadnak olyan oldalak, ahol pontról pontra levezetik, mire is képes a masina.


Nagyon szepen koszonom a reszletes leirast, es vegul sikerult is, a sok autozas kozben most Merlet hallgatok


----------



## Evila (2016 Május 5)

Nagyon szívesen! 
Merlétől mit hallgatsz, és ki az előadó?


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 5)

blackhair-lady írta:


> Most Merlet hallgatok





Evila írta:


> Merlétől mit hallgatsz, és ki az előadó?


----------



## blackhair-lady (2016 Május 5)

Evila írta:


> Nagyon szívesen!
> Merlétől mit hallgatsz, és ki az előadó?


Malevil es Korompai Vali.
20 evvel ezelott Merle osszes konyvet olvastam, most ujra kezdem


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 5)

blackhair-lady írta:


> Malevil es Korompai Vali.
> 20 evvel ezelott Merle osszes konyvet olvastam, most ujra kezdem


Az általad említett *Robert Merle – Malevil c. *könyvet régebben olvastam / hallgattam jó könyv.
Korompai Vali-t, az egyik legrosszabb felolvasónak mondják sok felé.
Én is osztom véleményüket.
Néhány könyv áll jól neki.
Nagyon furcsa beszédmódja van.
Nem is tud mást csak a bohó könyveket.
Én legalábbis nem találtam jót tőle csak a
* Gerald Durrell -A bafuti kopók c. könyvet.*
Akkor most hogy van ez?
Ezért most ismét meg fogom hallgatni a Malevil-t most Korompaitól


----------



## tornando (2016 Május 7)

Virágh Tibor



nemokap írta:


> Elgondolkodtam. Igen, szoktam. Még én is. Nos, jelenleg kb. 1500 hangoskönyvem van. Ezt kb. 100-150 fő olvassa fel. Az abszolút ász nálam Bodor Tibor.
> S utána nem szeretnék sorrendet felállítani, de akiket kedvelek: Nagy Péter, Virágh Tibor, Rudolf Péter, Dombóvári Ferenc, Gépész, Teddyted, Széles Tamás.
> Valahogy a férfi felolvasókat jobban kedvelem.


Nemo
Nagyon jó felolvasó felsorolást tettél: Bodor Tibor utániak közül
Kiemelem most :
Virágh Tibor valóban kitűnő ezeket hallgattam tőle
*Alistair MacLean*-A Halál-folyó
Fekete István – Derengő hajnal
Glenn Meade-Hófarkas
*Ken Follett- Az idők végezetéig
Noah Gordon*-Az orvosdoktor
William Golding - Szélcsend
Ez mind jó.
Legkitűnőbb egy nagyívű könyvben: Az idők végezetéig címűben.

Virágh Tiborról nem tudok semmit egyszer majd pótolja valaki
Csak azt hogy így néz ki:



Meg hogy gyakran meghívott a *Megtestesülés Plébánián*
Legyen itt a hangja két stílusban.
A Toldi estélye és egy csendesebb.
Most hallgatom a Katedrális folytatását
*Ken Follett- Az idők végezetéig



*
_Az idők végezetéig A katedrális folytatása: ugyanabban az angliai városban, Kingsbridge-ben játszódik a történet kétszáz évvel később, a 14. században. A szereplők a katedrális építőinek leszármazottjai, akik ugyanúgy küzdenek az élettel, mint elődeik.
Az Európán végigsöprő pestisjárvány a hajósok, kereskedők közvetítése révén felüti fejét az angliai kisvárosban is, s éveken keresztül változatlan erővel tombol, szedi áldozatait. A Benedek-rendi kolostor ispotálya az egyetlen hely, ahol a halálos beteg emberek menedéket kaphatnak.
A járvány közepette sem állhat meg azonban az élet: meg kell erősíteni az életveszélyessé vált hidat, a katedrális megroggyant tornyát helyre kell állítani, s az elöljáróságnak és a céhek nek biztosítaniuk kell a város megélhetését. Gyilkos indulatok, testvérharcok, árulások, minden nehézséget áthidaló szerelmek közepette zajlik az élet Kingsbridge-ben.
Ken Follett megint remekelt: olyan művet kínál olvasóinak, amely egyszerűen letehetetlen egy hatalmas ívű történetet filmszerűen pergő cselekménnyel._


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 18)

Gee_ írta:


> *Jerome Kilty-Tisztelt Hazudozó!*
> 
> A két nagy formátumú művész, Bernard Shaw, a drámaíró és Stella Patrick Campbell, a híres színésznő fennmaradt levelezéséből összeállított színdarabot már szerzője sikerre vitte 1964-ben indult világkörüli turnéján. Azóta is világ szerte játsszák, a nézők nagy örömére. 40 év levelezése, 40 év története és történelme, benne két világháborúval. A többnyire enyelgő, durcás, vagy csipkelődő, de olykor tragikus hangú levelek két erős, független, alkotó ember életének, kapcsolatának eseményeit hozza intim közelségbe. A két nagyszerű színész, Molnár Piroska és Jordán Tamás pedig pusztán a hangjával színházi élményt nyújt a hallgatónak. Szórakoztat, megnevettet, megríkat. A hangoskönyv a Rózsavölgyi Szalon előadásának adaptációja.
> 
> Előadja: Molnár Piroska és Jordán Tamás


*Jerome Kilty-Tisztelt Hazudozó!*





Üdvözlöm ténykedésedet.
Azt hiszem emlékszem egy blogra vagy weboldalra.
Amit egy ilyen "*Gee*" nevű vitt és csinált kitartással.
Nagyon jó hangoskönyv gyűjteménye volt szépem és rendezetten megcsinálva








Még a logó is hasonló csak ez kisebb.
Majd később a felületet felvásárolták.
A most feltett hangoskönyv valószínűleg jó lesz, amikor ilyen nevek fémjelzik mint: Molnár Piroska és Jordán Tamás
Köszönettel fogadjuk állományodat.


----------



## Gee_ (2016 Június 18)

tornando írta:


> *Jerome Kilty-Tisztelt Hazudozó!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igen, volt egy "kisebb" gyűjteményem a multiply-on, de az internet vasfoga megette már azt.
Ha jól tudom a >>magyarvagyok<< letükrözte annó, csak a "körítést" nem, ami legalább olyan fontos lett volna.

Ami a hangoskönyvet illeti, az pedig könnyed szórakozást nyújt a hallgatóknak.

Üdv:
Gee


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 18)

Nos egyik részének őrölök, ha nem is önálló lappal de te itt vagy.
A másik, hogy tényleg multiply volt a neve nem jutott eszembe.
Mellékesen megjegyzem itt is lehet témát (topikot) nyitni és önállóan vinni a tartalmát.
A magyarvagyokhoz nem tudok hozzászólni, egy két filmet néztem meg csupán
Nos valóban nincsen más csak a tömör anyag,fapados.
Az egész meg mára már szétreped mint egy túlhízott kis gömböc


----------



## tornando (2016 Június 22)

Dr. Batiz Géza
Nem tudom pontosan ki.
9-10 könyvnél nem olvasott többet.
Eddigi élményeim vele nem voltak élmények.
Sőt kimondottan rosszakat hallgattam tőle.
Most egy olyan ami a nem annyira rossz.*talán még jónak is mondhatom*
Ha nem támasztok magas követelményeket.
Felolvasása érthető és ezzel már megüti a köszönetemet, azért mert dolgozik a hangoskönyvekért!
A könyv amit hallgatok:
Ken Follett - Könyörtelenül





_A Tű a szénakazalban és számos más, nagy sikerű könyv szerzőjének legújabb remekműve.
Az időpont 1968 nevezetes éve, amikor is az izraeli titkosszolgálat megkésve ugyan, de tudomást szerez arról, hogy Egyiptom – szovjet segítséggel – néhány hónapon belül atombombák birtokába jut. Ez Izrael végét jelentheti, hacsak nem sikerül a zsidó államnak is villámgyorsan urániumot „szerezni”, de olyan nagy titokban, hogy még saját szövetségesei se tudjanak róla. Képtelen feladat, s legalább, ilyen képtelennek tűnik Nat Dickstein zseniális terve a világtörténelem legnagyobb lopásának végrehajtására._


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Június 30)

Üdv! Tudna segíteni nekem abban, hol vannak a letölthető hangoskönyvek? régebben ( pár éve) csomót töltöttem le, de most nem találom a topicot. Lehet, hogy csak a szememtől nem látok? Köszi előre is a választ:Katie


----------



## Evila (2016 Június 30)

Szia,

Most is rengeteg hangoskönyv közül választhatsz, két nagyobb topik él jelenleg is, bár előfordulhat, hogy olyan feltöltésre bukkansz majd, ahol már nem élőek a linkek.
Ez több ok miatt is előfordulhat: a tárhely - az ismert hivatkozással -, törölte a feltöltést, és az is lehet, hogy anyaoldalunkon előforduló esetleges malőrök miatt nem elérhetőek a feltöltési linkek. Ez különösen a régebbi megosztásoknál fordulhat elő. Többször volt - az egyre növekvő adatmennyiség miatt - költözködés, melynek során óhatatlan, hogy elvész némely adat.
Viszont, ami elérhető, az is tetemes mennyiség.



Biztos vagyok benne, hogy találsz majd kedvedre valót. 

Sok sikert, üdv,

Evila


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Július 6)

Katie29 írta:


> Üdv! Tudna segíteni nekem abban, hol vannak a letölthető hangoskönyvek? régebben ( pár éve) csomót töltöttem le, de most nem találom a topicot. Lehet, hogy csak a szememtől nem látok? Köszi előre is a választ:Katie



Összesen 4 hozzászólásod van, korlátozottan látogathatod a fórum témáit. Az állandó tagsághoz 20 hozzászólás kell amit a szójátékok témákban hamar összeszedhetsz.
http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

http://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-3235

http://canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/page-2101

Ha szereted a vicceket itt is gyűjtheted a hozzászólásokat

http://canadahun.com/temak/nevessünk-Írj-egy-viccet-2012.31495/page-170


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 16)

* 

 A hangoskönyv nem játék*
Mindenekelőtt különbséget kell tenni a hangoskönyv és a hangjáték között. Míg a könyv azt jelenti, hogy a leírt szöveget szó szerint, csak a minimális hangsúlyozással olvassa fel egy ember.
A hangjáték egy saját dramaturgiát igénylő, hangra interpretált előadása a könyvnek, több szereplő tolmácsolásában. Igen fontos a megkülönböztetés, mivel a vakok számára például több szabadságot jelent a könyv *szöveg-hű felolvasása*, mint egy hangjáték, számukra ugyanis a hallgatás adja meg azt az élményt, amit látó társainak az olvasás, tudtuk meg Parai Sándortól, a vakok szövetsége hangstúdiójának vezetőjétől 



*Reneszánszát éli a hangoskönyv*

A szövegű felolvasásban minden*,*vesző,hangsúly,hanglejtés a helyén van akkor teljes*.*
A gépi felolvasás pedig nem tudhat soha ilyet*.*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 28)

Ez is qqcs842 könyv választása és az én hallgatási soron keletkezettje.
Boyd Morrison-Bárka






_Valóban létezett Noé bárkája? Sőt a maradványai a mai napig fellelhetők? Dilara Kenner, az ambiciózus régésznő apja szívfájdító titkot hagy a lányára, mielőtt meghal: a legendás történelmi relikvia, Noé bárkájának pontos helyét jelölő térképet. Minden idők legmesésebb bibliai tárgya már sokakat megigézett az évszázadok folyamán._

Eléggé kalandos akciódús.
Nem volt rossz
Bár a Jégbörtön jobban tetszett
Nem e kettőt összehasonlítva
Ezek az akció kalandregények szerkezetileg nagyon hasonlítanak egymásra
Receptszerű mint: Híres hollywoodi mondás szerint a tuti sikerfilmhez főszereplőnek vagy gyereket, vagy kutyát kell választani.
Nos ezek akcióregények sablonja leszeret katona, lehetőleg tengerészgyalogos,most csak a kiképzésen esett át a főszereplő aztán tartalékos lett.
Legyen benne Nő akit védeni kell.
Az se baj ha még a világot kell megmenteni.
Még ha kevered rejtéllyel misztikummal csak növeli az eladhatóságot
*Rejtő Jenő már akkor ez szerint vallt könyveiről:*
A regényírás bizonyos fajtáit már nem is iparszerűen, hanem a konyhaművészet szabályai szerint, kész receptek alapján főzik ki.
Például: „Végy két ifjú szerető szívet, törd meg, forrald fel a szenvedélyeket, hintsél a tetejébe
egy kis édes egyházi áldást,
és jól megfőzve vagy félig sületlenül, bármikor feltálalhatod az olvasónak.”

Ezek után is azt mondom eléggé jó könyv volt
Hangoskönyvben hallgattamQQCS842-től
Kiemelni ismételten csak a kiváló összekötőzene választását fogom, valamint a beszéd és felolvasó képességét.
Nem volt rossz választás a könyv.
Aki szereti A Da Vinci kód könyvet ezt is szeretni fogja, ez is akkora olvasótábort hozott állítólag.


----------



## teddyted (2016 Július 28)

tornando írta:


> *
> 
> A hangoskönyv nem játék*
> Mindenekelőtt különbséget kell tenni a hangoskönyv és a hangjáték között. Míg a könyv azt jelenti, hogy a leírt szöveget szó szerint, csak a minimális hangsúlyozással olvassa fel egy ember.
> ...



Ez egy 2005-ben készült interjú, a szövetségi állásponttal. Ezzel mindössze két baj volt már akkor is - egyrészt a tagság zöme utálta/utálja a minimális vagy tökugyanaz hangsúlyozású egyendörmögést, másrészt mivel ez lett hivatalból kimondva, hát a felolvasókat is erre kényszerítették. Beszélgettem néhány akkori felolvasóval és sok vakkal - nagyon utálják, de persze ez van, öröm ezt is hallani. Sok anyagon hallható, hogy a felolvasó egyszerűen szenved - és nem azért, mert mást nem tudna csinálni, hanem mert erre kényszerítik.

A másik megjegyzés: a gépi felolvasás még jó ideig nyomába nem fog lépni az emberi hangsúlyozásnak és érzelmeknek. Ugyanakkor a szöveghű felolvasásnál is észnél kell maradni. Nyugodtan használhat benne érzelmni vagy eltérő elemet a felolvasó, nem kell az elütést vagy elementáris értelmetlenséget betűhűen visszaadni. A lényeg valóban egy eredeti szöveget követő, érthető, élvezhető és élményt is adó hanganyag elkészítése.

Ezen belül persze megintcsak lehet akár puritánnak vagy akár túlzónak lenni. Lehet ledarálni, rátermelni, lehet játszani, lehet kísérletezni - részben stílus, részben szándék, mindíg odafigyelés kérdése. Minden hallgató saját maga eldönti majd - ez neki jó-e, élményt ad-e, vagy ugorgyung valami másra.


----------



## Susasimon (2016 Július 28)

A hangoskönyvre sajnos nem tudok rendesen figyelni. Olvasni jobb.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 28)

Susasimon írta:


> A hangoskönyvre sajnos nem tudok rendesen figyelni. Olvasni jobb.


Megértelek
Ám a hangoskönyv olyan mint a színházi előadás.
Időt kell szánni rá és előadás alatt nem a mobilt nyomogatni.
Persze olvasás közben sem érdemes mást csinálni.
Ismerek olyan hangoskönyv hallgatót aki újra és újra hallgatja a részeket, a nagyobb élmény miatt.
Én személy szerint hozzáolvasom a könyvet ha szükséges.
Mégis miért hallgatom a könyveket?
Mert elvarázsol az emberi beszéd előadó-képessége.


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Július 28)

Susasimon írta:


> A hangoskönyvre sajnos nem tudok rendesen figyelni. Olvasni jobb.



Esetleg könnyebb műveket próbálj meg hallgatni, olyankor amikor nem lehet olvasni. Ha valami olyat csinálsz, amihez nem kell agy.
A hallgatás és az olvasás nem hasonlítható össze számomra.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 29)

zsnbm írta:


> Esetleg könnyebb műveket próbálj meg hallgatni, olyankor amikor nem lehet olvasni. Ha valami olyat csinálsz, amihez nem kell agy.
> A hallgatás és az olvasás nem hasonlítható össze számomra.


Igaz nagyon igaz. Hallgatás más élmény mint az olvasás(nagyobb ha szereti az előadói élményt)
Éppen csak azt nem tudom mire gondolsz melyik könyvre amikor azt mondod: könnyebb műveket
Én talán kapásból a Harry Pottert tudnám mondani.
Ahol az előadó is kiváló és a mű se bonyolult odafigyelős.
Bár annak is van cselekménye, összefüggései.
Vagy Rejtő?
Vagy a Vérmacska?
Mihez nem kell odafigyelés?
Hogy tudjam megfelelően élvezni az írott mű hangzó változatának előnyeit.
Ugyanakkor a cselekményt is követhető legyen?
Már azt is írták többen: háttérként hallgatnak könyvet egyszerű munka közben
Talán ők el tudják mondani.
Miket lehet úgy hallgatni hogy nem figyel oda a hangzó anyagra és ugyanakkor a kezét se vágja el.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 29)

Susasimon) írta:


> A hangoskönyvre sajnos nem tudok rendesen figyelni.


Igazat adok én sem tudok figyelni mindig.
Ezért az olvasást használom,* mellé* *olvasom* olyankor.
Éppen így jártam annyira nem tudtam figyelni hogy *elaludtam*
Teljesen háttérként hallgattam.
De így sem bántam meg.
Volt 5 perc ami élmény volt már ébredéskor.
Ugyanez a Rejtő könyv (menni vagy meghalni) olvasva, emlékszem.
No de sebaj majd összerakódik a többi átaludott résszel egyszer.
A szerepjátékot halottam és ez elég most.


----------



## zsnbm (2016 Július 29)

tornando írta:


> Igaz nagyon igaz. Hallgatás más élmény mint az olvasás(nagyobb ha szereti az előadói élményt)
> Éppen csak azt nem tudom mire gondolsz melyik könyvre amikor azt mondod: könnyebb műveket
> Én talán kapásból a Harry Pottert tudnám mondani.
> Ahol az előadó is kiváló és a mű se bonyolult odafigyelős.
> ...



Ha Rejtő, akkor csak Rudolf Péter vagy Reviczky Gábor. Nekem nem kell rá figyelnem anélkül is belemászik a fülembe. A következő Rejtőt egy nő olvasta fel, már nem emlékszem ki. Feladtam. Ha az általa felolvasott lett volna az első hgkönyv amit meghallgatok, akkor sokat veszítettem volna, mert nem szerettem volna meg.

Csak háttérként hallgatok.

Ha már belerázódtam, nem igényel külön odafigyelést. Nem mondom volt amiben az első néhány oldalnak többször is nekifutottam, de utána már az is ment simán. (Passuth : A bíborban született)
Számomra csak az a gátló tényező, ha nem elég jó a hangminősége, túl halk, vagy nem eléggé tiszta a felvétel.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 30)

zsnbm írta:


> Ha Rejtő, akkor csak Rudolf Péter vagy Reviczky Gábor.


Azt a Rejtő könyvet amiről beszéltem Galamb olvassa fel.Most szereztem meg Bodor Tibortól Mert nem tatszok Galambos Péter hangszíne.
Vagy csak kiismertem, de elmegy egy 4.-nek.
Neked tetszik Reviczky Gábor?
Rudolf Péter az igazán kiváló minden könyvre.


zsnbm írta:


> A következő Rejtőt egy nő olvasta fel, már nem emlékszem ki Feladtam


Szerintem *Kovács Patríciára* gondoltál: Az ellopott futár.
--------------------
Hangerő? Az főleg a régi felvételeknél lehetnek gyengék és valóban zavaró hogy hullámzik elhalkul.


----------



## Evila (2016 Július 30)

Esetleg a Szőke ciklon. Azt is Patrícia olvassa fel. Néhol modoros egy kicsit, de szerintem fogyasztható.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 30)

Evila írta:


> Esetleg a Szőke ciklon. Azt is Patrícia olvassa fel. Néhol modoros egy kicsit, de szerintem fogyasztható.


Igen emlékeimben ott van még hogy szőke ciklon is tőle van.
De már töröltem!
Nekem sem jön be, sem a modoros beszéd, sem az affektált.
Talán kényesebbek vagyunk?
Talán* újra hallgatom hátha tévedten elsőre*.
Lehet hogy nem női hangtól szeretnénk?
Most például még Galamb se tetszett, túl-kiismertem és van valami a hangjában ami nem tetszik.
Megtaláltam Bodor Tibortól és közzé tettem.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 31)

teddyted írta:


> A másik megjegyzés: a gépi felolvasás még jó ideig nyomába nem fog lépni az emberi hangsúlyozásnak és érzelmeknek. Ugyanakkor a szöveghű felolvasásnál is észnél kell maradni. Nyugodtan használhat benne érzelmni vagy eltérő elemet a felolvasó, nem kell az elütést vagy elementáris értelmetlenséget betűhűen visszaadni. A lényeg valóban egy eredeti szöveget követő, érthető, élvezhető és élményt is adó hanganyag elkészítése.


A gépi felolvasás részére reagálok


> még jó ideig nyomába nem fog lépni az emberi hangsúlyozásnak és érzelmeknek.


Én nem csak a jó ideig, hanem a soha mondatot gondolom helyesnek, miért is?
A szöveg nem csak írásjeleket tartalmaz, hanem tartalmat is.
A tartalom körül epizódokban megalapozzák a hangulati érzelmi körülményeket.
A szereplők jellemét kiegészítik, az adott szituáció nem értelmezhető írásjelekkel!
Nem tudom elképzelni hogy egy érzelmi kitörést felismerjen bármilyen program
Viszont egy előadó az adott helyzetet felismeri és eljátssza (ha képes rá).
Miként lehet tudtára adni ezt egy felolvasó programnak?
Ha valaki előre értelmezné manuálisan és egy bekészített hangulati hatású "mondatlejtést" hozzárendel.(ez meg hamis lehet a nagyszámú beszéd megoldás miatt). 
No ez nem megy gépi felismeréssel.
Mikor tanul meg egy felolvasó automata élethelyzeteket értelmezni?


----------



## editke2004 (2016 Augusztus 12)

Susasimon írta:


> A hangoskönyvre sajnos nem tudok rendesen figyelni. Olvasni jobb.



Én is így vagyok ezzel.
Hangoskönyvet csinálni jobb Bár azt is meg kell hallgatni..na az már tényleg nehéz
Komolyra véve:
Én is sokáig csak olvastam, s hallottam magam belülről( pedig magamban olvastam) , a saját hangsúlyozássommal elevenedett meg a történet, keltek életre a figurák. 
Aztán elkezdtem hallgatni hangoskönyveket. Voltak amiket öt percen belül kikapcsoltam ( Tudom Tornando, most "kikapok" tőled, mert szerinted nem belehallgatni kell...) de voltak amelyek annyira megfogtak, hogy alig vártam hogy újra fülest dugjak a fülembe és nyugodtan hallgathassam tovább. ha megtalálod a jó témát ami érdekel, és a jó előadót(felolvasót) bizonyára téged is behálóz majd, és azt veszed észre hogy pl. séta vagy főzés vagy más tevékenység közben(amikor könyvet olvasni nem lehet) szuper élményben lehet részed, s egyszer csak behálóz..
Hasznos dolog.


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 13)

Természetesem nem belehallgatni kell, kivéve azt az esetet amit írsz hogy elve nem tetszik valami benne.
Te ezt úgy nevezed "nem fogott meg"-
No de mi a könyv vagy a felolvasó?
Persze van olyan könyv ami olvasva is eldobod ha nem a vártat hozza valamiért.
Én is dobok félre könyvet.
-------------------
Van itt egy másik szakasz is:


> Én is sokáig csak olvastam, s hallottam magam belülről( pedig magamban olvastam) , a saját hangsúlyozássommal elevenedett meg a történet, keltek életre a figurák.


Itt azt ragadom ki:
Saját hangsúlyozással elevenedik meg a történet.
Senki nem vitatja sőt erősíti azt a megállapításomat a felolvasó eleveníti meg a könyvet.
Másképpen mondva ezzel át is értelmezheti.az előadásmód az eredeti tartalmat, *ha nem vigyáz.*
No éppen ez a sarokpont nálam.
A veszély hogy átértékelődik a könyv, de túlzottan.
Éppen ezért lesz rossz egy Rejtő könyv, Reviczky Gábortól.
És marad jó *Rudolf Pétertől*


----------



## teddyted (2016 Augusztus 26)

tornando írta:


> Saját hangsúlyozással elevenedik meg a történet.
> Senki nem vitatja sőt erősíti azt a megállapításomat a felolvasó eleveníti meg a könyvet.
> Másképpen mondva ezzel át is értelmezheti.az előadásmód az eredeti tartalmat, *ha nem vigyáz.*
> No éppen ez a sarokpont nálam.
> ...



A hallgató számára valóban a felolvasó, vagy elmesélő eleveníti meg a történetet. Egészen természetes, hogy azt a saját szájíze szerint teszi - mert ha kényszerűen másképp mondja el, mint ahogy saját maga ösztönösen tenné, akkor kínlódni fog vele. De nagyon. Sokszor előfordult - példaknt csak a nagyon tisztelt Bodor Tibort említem. Nemegyszer nem engedték, hogy azt és úgy tegye, amit szeretne - érezhető a küszködése, minden profizmusa mellett is.

Ha egy könyvet mondok fel, én is saját számíze szerint teszem. Ahogy nekem megfogalmazódik és tetszik, ahogyan én értelmezem. Aki meghallgatja, az szintén a saját ízlése és értelmezése alapján fogadja be, vagy nem képes befogadni. Az író annak idején szintén a saját érzelmei, értékei szerint írta meg - de minden egyes olvasója (kvázi itt hallgatója) önállóan értékel és értelmez. Ez mindenre igaz - az eredeti műre és annak elmondására is. Túlzottan tehát elvileg egyszerűen nem lehet átértékelni egy könyvet - legfeljebb másként, mint mások.

Egy írás elmondása és befogadása tehát mindíg önálló hangulat, ízlés, stílus (ha van) és egyéniség (ha van) kérdése. Ez fogja adni az adott anyag értékelését, "jóságát", elfogadását vagy elvetését. Mindenkinél másként.

Én akkor adok ki a kezemből valamit, ha aktuálisan magamnak is tetszik - ellenőriztem, megelégedtem azzal, amit és ahogy hallok. Azért teszem hozzá, hogy aktuálisan, mert én magam (mint mindenki) is változom. Van, ami akkor nagyon rendben volt, mikor elkészült. Évek tapasztalata, illetve saját magam változásai hozhatnak olyan helyzetet, hogy mai füllel már nem tetszik. Vagy nem annyira, vagy másként csinálnám. Vagy (mint volt rá példa) újra meg is csinálom. Ilyen volt, van, lesz is. Éppúgy, mint a harminc éve szeretve imádott könyv mai fejjel történt újraolvasása - nemááá, ez meg mitől tetszett nekem akkor annyira...? Mert akkor tetszett. Most már nem, vagy nem úgy. Ennyire egyszerű.

Reviczky... ő simán jól érezte magát, mikor elmondta Rejtőt. Élvezte. Szerette. Ezt hallani. Ha valaki épp hasonló helyzetben-állapotban van, vagy eleve ilyen tipus, számára Reviczky felolvasása pazar. Rudolf... ő is élvezte és szerette a könyvet, de ő másképp állt hozzá. Sokkal több finom profizmussal segített rá a munkára - munkára, és nem élvezetre. Rudolf gyönyörű mestermunkát készített, Reviczky végigcsemegézte a dolgot. Jó az egyik rossz a másik? Nem. Mindkettő jó - csak másként és mások számára. Mindkettőben élet van. Számomra egy írást egyféleképp lehet tényleg félreértelmezni - vagy inkább tönkretenni. Silány, egyhangú, színvonaltalan, önállótlan motyogással, monoton ledarálással.

Ami nekem is rossz - és tényleg sajnáltam - az Gálvölgyi egysíkú, lehajtott hadarása. Van olyan érzésem, hogy ha egy hétvégén a maga örömére olvasta volna fel, teljesen másként hangzana - ám mi mindíg az aktuális végeredményt kapjuk és értékeljük. Mindenki azt is a maga módján


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 27)

Teddy te jól írsz és kedvelem sőt értem.
De érvelésben ettől még hiba van.
Van amivel egyetértek és vannak amivel nem.

Revíczkyt azzal véded: Ő *jól érezte magát*.És ezzel el is intézed "a tehetséget".
*A jól érzi magát nem rossz, de nem elég a kiváló előadáshoz.Képessé tudás az a zálog a jó mesteriséghez.*
Leegyszerűsítve: Vagyis aki bármi vacakot csinál* de élvezi az már kiváló lesz*?
Így már te is látod, képtelenség e szerinti elgondolásod.
Gálvölgyivel kapcsolatban teljesen elképzelhető: egy unott kényszerű kedvetlen felolvasásból az lesz amit mondasz.
Ám ennek *fordítottja nem lehet igaz* élvezetesen felolvasott munka még nem garantálja a jó minőséget ahhoz tudás is kell.
Mondasz még valamit itt:


> Éppúgy, mint a harminc éve szeretve imádott könyv mai fejjel történt újraolvasása - nemááá, ez meg mitől tetszett nekem akkor annyira...?


Ezt szerintem tudott és megírt dolog és egyet is lehet vele érteni.Ha időnként mondjuk 10 évente újra olvasol egy könyvet már másként látod
Az alábbi:


> Az író annak idején szintén a saját érzelmei, értékei szerint írta meg - de minden egyes olvasója (kvázi itt hallgatója)* önállóan értékel és értelmez*. Ez mindenre igaz - az eredeti műre és annak elmondására is.


azzal a résszel egyetértek amit kiemeltem vastagítással.
Fennmarad a kérdés van e aki* teljesen rosszul értelmez mert képességei nincsenek hozzá.*
Miért mondom?
Az is tudott: A szövegértelmezés rendkívül alacsony szintre ért.
Sőt azon is meglepődöm van egy politikai jellegű nyilatkozat.És órákig el vitatkoznak tv-ben,Nem úgy és nem azt mondta.
Éppen tegnap láttam a Bayer Zsoltról való vitát az Olaszliszka utáni publicisztikája kapcsán.
Kiderült mást mond értelmezésre három ember!!
Hogyan és ki nem képes ugyanúgy értelmezni?
Valamelyik ferdít szándékosan..
*Hát akkor itt nem stimmel valami, azzal amit mondasz*
Csak *léteznek a rossz értelmezések*.
Akkor *létezik a jó is*.
A piroska és a farkas mese nehogy függjön már az értelmezéstől!!
Ott valaki hazudik, vagy rendkívül ostoba vagy félremagyarázza.
Félremagyarázza: a farkas az egy jó cselekedetet hajtott végre, mert eutanáziát kért nagymama.
Piroska pedig a felbujtó volt áhh....


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 27)

> Egészen természetes, hogy azt a saját szájíze szerint teszi - mert ha kényszerűen másképp mondja el, mint ahogy saját maga ösztönösen tenné, akkor kínlódni fog vele. De nagyon. Sokszor előfordult - példaknt csak a nagyon tisztelt Bodor Tibort említem. Nemegyszer nem engedték, hogy azt és úgy tegye, amit szeretne - érezhető a küszködése, minden profizmusa mellett is.


Ezt a szakaszt olvasva kételyeim merülnek fel következtetésedben Bodor Tiborról
Nem azt mondom hogy nincs ilyen "érezhető a küszködése, minden profizmusa mellett is."
De kétlem, hogy azért mert nem engedték:"*hogy azt és úgy tegye, amit szeretne*"
Egyszerűen arról lehet szó, *Ő se volt mindég formában*.
Persze se neked, se nekem nincs rá bizonyítékunk miért olyan éppen amilyen.
Előfordul ez bárkivel
Ő róla azt mondani nem engedték hogy szabadon játsszon. Amikor *Ő sosem volt túljátszó*. *Ön-mérsékelt eszköztárú színészek közé tartozott.*
Vannak ilyenek, éppen ezek legtöbbször a nagyok.
Magyarok közül az ilyen típusú, ide sorolnám,,Törőcsik Mari, Pécsi Ildikó,*Kútvölgyi Erzsébet*, Udvaros Dorottya,Rajz János, Pécsi Sándor, Kálmán Imre,Rudolf Péter Pécsi Ildikó hirtelen.
_Külföldi visszafogott_ eszköztárú: *Russell Crowe, Jeremy Irons, *Robert De Niro
A túljátszók és szűk eszköztárúak(A _ripacs_ külsődleges eszközöket, hatásvadász, harsány, kulisszarengető gesztusokat használó, mindenáron a közönség tetszését kereső színész): Jim Carrey,Reviczky,Talán még egyoldalú és időnként harsány Esztergályos.
A felsorolás nem teljes, csak előadóművész stílus szemléltető.


----------



## tornando (2016 Augusztus 30)

Koncz Gábor és A Dunai hajós
Verne Gyula regénye hangoskönyv.
Felolvassa: *Koncz Gábor*



Mi a véleményem Koncz Gáborról a hangoskönyv kapcsán?
Tudom milyen filmekben játszott van szakmai tapasztalat és múlt mögötte.
Kedveltem, de kimagaslóan nagy színészek közé *nem* soroltam.
A Dunai hajósban tett felolvasása.*nekem megfelel jónak tartom.*
Nem brillírozik, talán* nem is akar semmit túljátszani*.
Mégsem unalmas.
Felolvasása érthető követhető semmi nem vonja el a figyelmet feleslegesen.
*Ugyanakkor fellelhető benne azokon a helyeken ahol kell a megfelelő szerepjáték.*
Más hangoskönyvet nem halottam tőle.
Tudom többszörösen díjazott,mégsem dicsérem túl.
A könyvet szeretem gondolom ez is közrejátszik hogy tetszik amit ott tesz.
De főleg azért mert jól csinálja.
Azt nem tudom jól érezte e magát közben.
Nem is ez a fő, egy műhöz, persze nem hátrány.
Ellentétben azzal amit Teddy mondott Reviczkyről.(*jól érezte magát*)
A mesterségbeli tudása megvan Koncz Gábornak és ez teszi jóvá felolvasását.
Persze Reviczkyt se akarom lehúzni.
Neki a groteszk, ironikus karakterek állnak jól be is merevítette magát ebbe.
A sikerként megjelent karaktereit (Zimmer Feri),(Csinibaba)
Éppen ezért nem szeretem hangoskönyvben.
Leragadt ennél és túlfigurázza.
Ebbe a bemerevült önmagát beskatulyázó előadásmód hibájába sok színész beleesik a valamikori nagyon sikeres stílusban ott ragadnak.
* pl. Harsányi Gábor *,Jó estét nyár, jó estét szerelem, Egy óra múlva itt vagyok, *szipogós , ijedt, tébláboló figurája*.(én lenni görög diplomat) Láng Vince stb..
De Koncz Gábor éppen ellentéte Revyczkinek, alkatilag is nyugodt, éppen ezért tudja a túljátszás határait. Kiegyensúlyozott szerény, visszafogott.
Aki nem hiszi itt meghallgathatja:*A Dunai hajós*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 4)

nemokap írta:


> Akiket kedvelek:* Nagy Péter*, *Virágh Tibor, Rudolf Péter, Dombóvári Ferenc*, Gépész, Teddyted, Széles Tamás.
> Valahogy a férfi felolvasókat jobban kedvelem.
> Korompai Valit a Durrell regényekben szívesen hallgatom, annak bohémságához jó volt a hangja (nyugodjon ő is és az író is békében).
> Géphang nálam szóba se jöhet, mert kiráz a hideg.
> Van, akinek a hangjával el tudok könyveket képzelni. Például Gépész figyelmébe ajánlanám Chris Hadfield - Egy űrhajós tanácsai földlakóknak c. könyvét. Vele tökéletesen el tudnám képzelni.








Eddig Dombóvári Ferenctől csak A tű a szénakazalban-t hallgattam.
De igazad van. Ő is igen jó.A többiről már esett szó.
Most megkeresem tőle.
Moldova György: Bűn az Élet
Előadja: Dombóvári Ferenc


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 13)

Ki nevet a végén? társasjáték egy egyszerű gyermek játék
Hacsak nem kerül az ötlet lelkiismeretlen gyilkosok kezébe












Ki nevet a végén? társasjáték egy egyszerű gyermek játék
Hacsak nem kerül az ötlet lelkiismeretlen gyilkosok kezébe
Egy krimi sorozatgyilkosságokról
Ahol a kapcsolatot a legnagyobb kriminalista koponya sem és a rendőri nyomozók sem találják az összefüggést



Mindezt a könyvet felolvasva elénk tárta
*LaRosa, Linda J. – Tanenbaum,*
*És Gépész*
Köszönöm hogy ezt Gépész felolvasta és igen teszik nekem.
*Amit azonnal észrevettem ez egy korábbi könyve, más a hangszíne és stílusa.*
Miért? A fejlődési folyamának első szakaszában csinálhatta.Még zenei effektek sincsenek.
Egyszerű de jól hangsúlyozott olvasás.Szerintem így teljes ez a könny,Natúr.
Örülök hogy Gépész csinál könyveket











*Megérdemli a könyv is és a felolvasó is az elismerést.*


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 18)

A fülsértő író-kéz kiejtés után (Dimulász Miklós)
No hát egy könyv eléggé jó felolvasásban amit teljesen elront egyetlen hibásan kimondott mondat.Az irokéz helyett "íííííró..kéz"-t mond.
De teljesen nem rontotta el az egész könyvet,ez az egyetlen de ismétlődő kiejtés.
Okát nem tudom, nehezen hinném hogy szini-képesség hiba.
Valami más, de hűen ragaszkodott hozzá mind a négy könyvön keresztül(Cooper vadöló)



*Most hallgattam egy másik könyvet, aminek az előadójáról kívánok beszélni.*
Olyan, mint egy lágyan lebbenő fátyol amint aláhull.

A hajlékony hangja rengeteg érzelmet képes visszaadni pl. meglepetés, kétszínű, hízelgő, csodálkozó, bűnbánó, parancsoló, remegő, elhaló.

Vagy a méla undorral előadott mondat, megvetéssel ridegen kimondott szavak.
Ezt a konkrétan a 10 rész amikor az apáca társ meghal,
A többi példa az egészre jellemző.
Mindezt mérsékelten, de felismerhetően!
*Határmezsgyén *mozog *eleganciával* mint mondjuk Tolnai Klári a maga kifinomult eszköztárával.
No persze nem életművel összehasonlítva mondom.
Ez a fátyoltánc előadásmód nem szeretem műben hangzott el.
Amire nehezen vettem rá magam, mert nem szokásom apácákról olvasni könyvet.
De volt a Ken Follett- Katedrális és Az idők végezetéig kolostorról szóló könyve.
Innen jött *Denis Diderot-Az apáca,Máder Edit *előadásában
*Kecses* mint egy fátyoltánc.
A tánc a harmonikus mozgást szemlélteti nekem.
Ami mérsékelt és nem túlzó sosem. A fátyoltánc az egyik legelegánsabb mozdulatsor.
Titokzatos és légies.


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 23)

Egyszer beszéltünk Kern András előadásában a Harry Potter történetekről
Hogy pont rá szabták és kiváló.
Természetesen ez igaz.
De most hallgattam:Léghajóval a világ körül Pokorny Lia előadásában
És azt kell mondjam Ő is nagyon jól elő tudná adni
Az ott tett stílusa alkalmasnak mutatja.


----------



## teddyted (2016 Szeptember 24)

tornando írta:


> *Most hallgattam egy másik könyvet, aminek az előadójáról kívánok beszélni.*
> Olyan, mint egy lágyan lebbenő fátyol amint aláhull.
> ....
> Innen jött *Denis Diderot-Az apáca,Máder Edit *előadásában
> *Kecses* mint egy fátyoltánc.



Teljesen egyetértünk, tornando, a hasonlatod is pontosan ül - Editke nagyon szép munkát adott ki a kezéből.


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 24)

teddyted írta:


> Teljesen egyetértünk, tornando, a hasonlatod is pontosan ül - Editke nagyon szép munkát adott ki a kezéből.


Te mindig jobban értetted a fogalmazásomat gondolataimat.Jó értelmező, beleérző képességed van.
Hát nem megkérdezte valaki, mi a hasonlatom jelentése?


> Olyan, mint egy lágyan lebbenő fátyol amint aláhull.


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 26)

*Gárdonyi Géza - A láthatatlan ember*
Előadja: *Fekete Ernő



*

_Gárdonyi Géza történelmi regényében Attila alakja, a hunok csatáinak és életmódjának leírása régi korok történetíróinak művein alapul. A történelmi hitelesség mellett nagy erénye a gyönyörű nyelvezet, mellyel szinte filmszerűen láttatja az eseményeket és helyszíneket. A hol lassan andalgó, hol szédítő tempóban hömpölygő romantikus történet Fekete Ernő nagyszerű előadásában minden 10 év feletti korosztály számára maradandó élmény._

A Fekete Ernő egy nagyon szép orgánummal rendelkező fiatal de nem kezdő színész.
Schnell Ádámnál is jobban tetszik.
Ez egy nagyon jó mű, olvasd hallgasd szeretni fogod a színészt


----------



## teddyted (2016 Szeptember 26)

tornando írta:


> A Fekete Ernő egy nagyon szép orgánummal rendelkező fiatal de nem kezdő színész.
> Schnell Ádámnál is jobban tetszik.
> Ez egy nagyon jó mű, olvasd hallgasd szeretni fogod a színészt



Gárdonyit nagyon szeretem - Fekete hangja és előadása pedig valóban jó.

Mutatok azonban valamit, amit én tartok majdnem etalonnak. Nekem ez az, ami gyakorlatilag szinte a tökéletes.

Homonnai István - nagyon kellemes hang, nagyon szép előadás. Tiszta, érthető, hangulatos, lebilincselő. Nem sokat tudok róla, de minden tiszteletem.


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 27)

teddyted írta:


> Gárdonyit nagyon szeretem - Fekete hangja és előadása pedig valóban jó.
> 
> Mutatok azonban valamit, amit én tartok majdnem etalonnak. Nekem ez az, ami gyakorlatilag szinte a tökéletes.
> 
> Homonnai István - nagyon kellemes hang, nagyon szép előadás. Tiszta, érthető, hangulatos, lebilincselő. Nem sokat tudok róla, de minden tiszteletem.


Homonnai István-t említed a betett videóban tényleg jó.
Ám utánanéztem mert ismerős volt!!
Régebben tettem egyszer egy összehasonlítást Homonnaira!!
*Ugyanabban a hangoskönyvben Gárdonyi Géza egri csillagok*
Meg van *Bitskey Tibor,Bodor Tibor,Homonnai István,Vass Gábor.*
Ekkor arra a megállapítása jutottam, *Vass Gábor féle volt a legjobb.*
Homonnai István-t Bodor Tiborral azonos képességűnek pontoztam.
Éppen csak, Homonnai hangja *valóban kellemesebb.*
Szóval egyetértek Homonnai is :


> nagyon kellemes hang, nagyon szép előadás. Tiszta, érthető, hangulatos


Mintha női hangokat, előadókat hanyagolnánk.
Én Őket tartom jónak: Molnár Piroska,Kútvölgyi Erzsébet, no meg most jött hozzá nem régen Pokorni Lia
Általában amelyik nőnek magasabb a hangja. Kevesebb könyv illik hozzá.
Editke hangja sem alt. Főleg nem sötét alt.
Angel hangja már inkább.

Homonnai István 1969
Miskolci Nemzeti Színház előadóművésze


----------



## sidavoq (2016 Október 12)

tornando írta:


> Gárdonyi Géza - A láthatatlan ember
> Előadja: *Fekete Ernő*
> _Gárdonyi Géza történelmi regényében Attila alakja, a hunok csatáinak és életmódjának leírása régi korok történetíróinak művein alapul. A történelmi hitelesség mellett nagy erénye a gyönyörű nyelvezet, mellyel szinte filmszerűen láttatja az eseményeket és helyszíneket. A hol lassan andalgó, hol szédítő tempóban hömpölygő romantikus történet Fekete Ernő nagyszerű előadásában minden 10 év feletti korosztály számára maradandó élmény._
> A Fekete Ernő egy nagyon szép orgánummal rendelkező fiatal de nem kezdő színész.
> ...


Bocsánat, hogy belevau a beszélgetésetekbe, de én is szorgos hangoskönyv hallgató lettem egy jó ideje, főleg mióta felfedeztem ezt a kincsestárat.
Fekete Ernő felovasása tökéletesen belerántotta a képzeletem a műbe, már szinte olyan élményt nyújtott, mintha magam olvastam volna magamban, elmélyülten, zavartalanul.
Úgy gondolom az Ő helye is ott van az oldal tetején levő előadói szavazáson.


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 14)

sidavoq írta:


> Bocsánat, hogy belevau a beszélgetésetekbe, de én is szorgos hangoskönyv hallgató lettem egy jó ideje, főleg mióta felfedeztem ezt a kincsestárat.
> Fekete Ernő felovasása tökéletesen belerántotta a képzeletem a műbe, már szinte olyan élményt nyújtott, mintha magam olvastam volna magamban, elmélyülten, zavartalanul.
> Úgy gondolom az Ő helye is ott van az oldal tetején levő előadói szavazáson.


Örülök hogy te is felfedezted Fekete Ernő képességeit.
Ám betenni a szavazásra már nem engedi szerkeszteni
Próbáltam.
Ezért üzeneteddel szavaztál!


----------



## papapig (2016 Október 15)

tornando írta:


> *Charles Martin - Tücskök éneke
> felolvassa: QQCS842*
> 
> 
> ...


Ez egy jó könyv.


tornando írta:


> A már régebben letöltött könyv következett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jobb, mint a film. Pedig az is nagyon jó!



Godzi75 írta:


> Köszönöm a javaslatot. Még soha nem hallgattam hangoskönyvet.


Érdemes elkezdeni.



tornando írta:


> *Jonas Jonasson - Az analfabéta, aki tudott számolni*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egyetértek


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 15)

papapig írta:


> Ez egy jó könyv.
> 
> Jobb, mint a film. Pedig az is nagyon jó!


Azt a marsira írtad
Ugyanakkor ott van még Gépésztől a Holdrengés
Ez egy egyszemélyes felolvasás
De jó könyv


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 15)

Nekem Korompai Vali felolvasása is tetszik.
Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat egy kérésnek.
Keresem Duncan Shally Az elma gyilkosai éa a Téboly katonái c. hangoskönyveket Korompai Vali elöadásában.Meg volt nekem,de egy villámcsapás a nyáron elintézte a gépm igy elveszett.Nem tudom a harmadik rész is meg van-e hangoskönyvben,mert azt még nem "olvastam".


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 15)

Numberone írta:


> Nekem Korompai Vali felolvasása is tetszik.
> Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat egy kérésnek.
> Keresem Duncan Shally Az elma gyilkosai éa a Téboly katonái c. hangoskönyveket Korompai Vali elöadásában.Meg volt nekem,de egy villámcsapás a nyáron elintézte a gépm igy elveszett.Nem tudom a harmadik rész is meg van-e hangoskönyvben,mert azt még nem "olvastam".


Bár ezt a dumcsi téma
Kéréseid a hangoskönyv témában talál válaszra hamarább.
A kért könyvek nekem nincsenek meg.
Korompairól még mondjál valamit.Melyik a jó?
Nekem kizárólag a Gerald Durrell-*A bafuti kopók * tetszett.
Már mások is írták neki tetszik.
Igen megoszlanak a vélemények.
De hogy nem a legjobbak közé tartozik az több.


----------



## papapig (2016 Október 22)

tornando írta:


> Az általad említett *Robert Merle – Malevil c. *könyvet régebben olvastam / hallgattam jó könyv.
> Korompai Vali-t, az egyik legrosszabb felolvasónak mondják sok felé.
> Én is osztom véleményüket.
> Néhány könyv áll jól neki.
> ...


A Ragyogás-t jól olvassa. A többit rosszul.


----------



## tornando (2016 Október 22)

papapig írta:


> A Ragyogás-t jól olvassa. A többit rosszul.



Stephen King-A Ragyogás.
No ezt most megkeresem.
Én még találtam egy közepesen jót tőle:
Raymond Chandler -A magas ablak.
Ha szereted a magándetektívest.Próbáld ki


----------



## papapig (2016 Október 22)

tornando írta:


> Stephen King-A Ragyogás.
> No ezt most megkeresem.
> Én még találtam egy közepesen jót tőle:
> Raymond Chandler -A magas ablak.
> Ha szereted a magándetektívest.Próbáld ki


Már hallgattam. Tóth Barnabás olvassa fel. Kiváló.


----------



## tornando (2016 November 6)

papapig írta:


> Már hallgattam. Tóth Barnabás olvassa fel. Kiváló.


Akkor add közre, nekem kellene


----------



## Enzo314 (2016 November 10)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Spiró György-Fogság
> Csatolás megtekintése 1500698
> Spiró György nagy fába vágta a fejszét, talán a legnagyobba. A dráma-, regény-, novella- és versíró szerző tizenkét éven át érlelte most megjelent regényét, mely végül közel nyolcszáz oldalasra sikeredett, miközben saját bevallása szerint sok mindent kihagyott belőle, ami még foglalkoztatta a témában. A téma a kétezer éves kereszténység, amely a nyugati civilizációt alapvetően meghatározza. Hőse az Uri nevű egyszerű, rövidlátó kisfiú, aki Krisztus megfeszítésének századában született. A kalandregénynek is beillő fejlődéstörténet az ő útján vezet végig: a római diaszpórában felcseperedett fiú különös módon tagja lesz a delegációnak, amely Pészahkor Jeruzsálembe viszi az adót, és ez a gyenge fizikumú kölyök Jeruzsálemen, Júdeán és Alexandrián keresztül vándorol, hogy aztán évek múlva visszajusson Rómába. Valahogy mindig többnek hiszik, így olyan kiváltságos helyzetekbe kerül, hogy együtt vacsorázik Pilátussal, a császárnak tolmácsol, de gyakran a legsanyarúbb számkivetettség a sorsa. Rengeteg kalandon keresztül okosodik és érik Uri, miközben az író kihasználja a lehetőséget, hogy véleményt mondjon a kis- és nagypolitikáról, a „császárváltogató korról”, amelyben semmi bizonyos nincs, csak az állandó változás és bizonytalanság, s amely a kifinomult olvasóban bizonyosan sok szempontból kísértetiesen rímel korunkra. Miközben vaskos olvasmány a Fogság, mindvégig lehengerlő humorral és bölcsességgel megírt, változékony, kalandokkal teli, gördülékeny olvasmány, amely nagyra vállalkozott, ahogy a nagy regények többsége. Hogy sikerült-e Spirónak átfogót, egyetemest alkotnia, majd eldöntik a vállalkozó szellemű olvasók.
> 1,06GB
> ...


Nem kritikaként, inkább figyelmeztetésként jegyezném meg elsősorban azoknak, akik a könyvet nem olvasták, hogy a hangoskönyv nagyon hiányos, mondhatni a kulcsrészek maradnak ki a felolvasásból. A könyv részleteiben is értékes, de aki a történetet követné végig, az ne kezdjen bele a hallgatásba.


----------



## sasok (2016 November 11)

QQCS842 írta:


> *Frei Tamás - Agrárbárók (André 4.)* - mp3 - sztereo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ismét köszönöm a munkádat!!!Egy re jobb amit készítesz.


----------



## tornando (2016 November 12)

Enzo314 írta:


> Nem kritikaként, inkább figyelmeztetésként jegyezném meg elsősorban azoknak, akik a könyvet nem olvasták, hogy a hangoskönyv nagyon hiányos, mondhatni a kulcsrészek maradnak ki a felolvasásból. A könyv részleteiben is értékes, de aki a történetet követné végig, az ne kezdjen bele a hallgatásba.


Érdekes,sőt *megdöbbenéssel olvasom*, hogy egy hangoskönyv ami lényegében a felolvasása egy könyvnek.
Képes kihagyni egy felolvasó részeket. Ilyet rádióra átdolgozásban szoktak elkövetni. A zanzásítás tilos felolvasásnál.
Virágh Tibor-t sokat hallgattam, jó felolvasó, nem is értem miért maradtak ki szakaszok.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2016 November 12)

Mivel nem szeretnék csalódást okozni senkinek töröltettem a feltöltést.


----------



## tornando (2016 December 12)

*Ken Follett-A katedrális*
*



*
A katedrális egy igen alaposan szerkesztett jó könyv.Klasszis mint a Nyomorultak
És nagyon bonyolult történelmi időkben játszódik.
Lehet úgy is olvasni/hallgatni hogy nem látja át és nem is akarja átlátni összefüggéseit aki hallgatja.
Nekem volt igényem a többszöri elolvasás után arra hogy megtudjam ki kicsoda a könyvben
Könnyű figyelni a főszereplőkre, de mi van a szereplők életét befolyásoló ország-nagyokkal?
*Ezek az országos események befolyásolják a főszereplők sorsát*
Ezért linkekkel összeszedtem ki kicsoda
Van két név ami keverhető a Maud és a Matilda.
Mindkettő előfordul a könyvben hogy tudjuk mi a különbség alábbit írom:
A Maud név fordul elő a Katedrálisban mint István angol király ellenfele

*I. (Könyves) Henrik*-től indul az egész bonyodalom.
És a *White Ship *nevű hajó * túlélőjére* (írói fantázia) épített alkotás.
A többi szereplő történelmi.
*I. (Könyves) Henrik*-nek nem maradt élő és törvényes fiú utóda (meghalt a *White Ship* hajó elsüllyedésekor) csak *Maud* a lánya maradt
Ő lett a király nem-hivatalosan 8 hónapig.
Ám sosem koronázták meg a Maud-t.

Pedig az elhunyt király őt jelölte utódjául.
I. Henriknek az unokaöccse *István(Blois-i*) a *Maud* elleni trónkövetelők közé tartozott.
A Maud elleni polgárháború során többször egymást váltva időlegesen megragadták a hatalmat.

Nos itt nemcsak az, az érdekes: volt az anarchia a polgárháború.
Hanem a névnél lévő ellentmondás amiről beszéltünk
A Maud név sokszor előfordul a könyvben majd a Matilda is
Azért mert* István(Blois-i)* házastársa Boulogne-i *Matilda*
*

*
Aki szintén szerepel a könyvben mint Istvánnal együtt, de más országrészen önállóan harcol a *Maud-*nak nevezett ellen.És kiváló sikereket ér el sokáig.
Sőt kényszeríteni tudta Maudot hogy az időközben elfogott királyt visszaadja neki.
Ez a *Maud (Matilda)* a *Skóciai Matild *-királynénak a a lánya.




Maud(Matild)​ született arrogancia​István végül békét kötött Matild-al, és annak fiának ígérte a trónt.
Ennyit az országos szereplőkről.
A Matild(a) név angolosan Maud.
Még egy kis olvasás innen:
http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/torten...lveszett-angol-kiraly-nyomaban-a-kutatok.html

A könyv felolvasója Varanyi Lajos (bábszínész, színész)akinek az* előadása nekem tetszik.*
Nem Ő a legnagyobb de igen jó.
*Azt fogom kiemelni színi képességéből a könyvben halottak alapján.*
Nagyon gyengéd hangon is tud szólani valamint haragosan is.
Nem imitál női hangot, mégis érzelmes és tudod nő beszél.
*A felolvasása tiszta érthető.*
Motorbicikli TV filmben szerepelt.



*Varanyi Lajos*​


----------



## zsnbm (2016 December 23)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek békés, boldog karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## ametiszt99 (2016 December 23)

Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Evila (2016 December 23)




----------



## Zsóka4 (2016 December 23)

Evila írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1514291


Köszönöm a magam nevében az ünnepi jókívánságot és a sok-sok örömteli órát, amit fáradozásaitokkal valamennyien szereztek nekünk! Kellemes ünnepeket és békés, boldog újesztendőt!


----------



## tornando (2016 December 26)

*Varanyi Lajos. (Pocsaj, 1940. febr. 8.– )*
Két könyvet hallgattam meg még ráadásnak a Ken Folett- A katedrális után *Varanyi Lajostól*.
És nem okozott csalódást teszi a dolgát jól.
Nem a legnagyobbra tartott, de jól mondja.
Semmi hiba benne.
Örömet okoz annak aki hallgatja.
Kedvelem Varanyi Lajost és keresni fogom felolvasásait.


​*Kicsi a Bors filmből Varanyi Lajos

Aszlányi Károly - A rejtélyes konflis
*




E nyáron kezembe kerültek régi iskolai dolgozataim, melyeket átolvastam és most közreadok, némi módosításokkal. Meggyőződésem hogy akkor jobban írtam, mint ma, s ezért lehetőség szerint meghagytam.
_A könyv nem más mint egy rosszcsont nyári vakációjának humoros leírása_
_Mikor a konflis megindul, akkor előbb a ló indul meg, nyögve és fújva# aztán a kocsi, recsegve, nyikorogva és ropogva. Mikor megy, akkor hullámzik és dülöngél, mintha szét akarna esni. De Zsiga bácsi azt mondja: ha eddig nem esett szét, eztán sem esik szét, valamint a világ, amely még sokkal öregebb, mégis egybe van és egybe marad az idők végeztéig._
-------------------------------
*Ken Follett - Alattunk az óceán
*




_A gépet mindenki csak Clippernek nevezte. Hivatalosan Boeing B-314 volt a neve. A Pan American légitársaság a 2. világháború kitörése után bízta meg a Boeing céget olyan repülőgép gyártásával, mely képes átrepülni az Atlanti-óceánt, amely utasszállító gép, s amelynek utasai minden luxust megkapnak útjuk során. Az utasok királyi családok tagjaira, filmsztárokra, nagy nemzetközi vállalatok elnök-vezérigazgatóira és kisebb országok államfőire korlátozódtak. Kivéve talán Tom Luthert és még néhány utast._

_Az izgalmas események egy Angliából Amerikába induló Clipper nevű hatalmas hidroplán fedélzetén "sűrűsödnek" a második világháború kitörése napján. Utasai valamennyien menekülők: a nácik, a börtön, vagy a politikai felelősségre vonás elől, üzleti érdekből, vagy éppen egy rossz házasságból. A légi jármű luxus körülményei azonban nem ígérnek nyugalmas utazást, mert az üldözők is felbukkannak, sőt az utaslistán körözött bűnöző is akad. Közben kitör a vihar, fogytán az üzemanyag s a háborgó óceán nem alkalmas a kényszerelszállásra..._
_Váratlan fordulatokban, szerelmi játékokban sem szűkölködő regény a lektűrkedvelőknek könnyű olvasmánya. _






*Boeing Clipper B-314*​


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

Átléptük
Nem lesz más mint a tavalyi.
Sok jó könyv-hallgatást kívánok, hozzáolvasással.


----------



## Evila (2017 Január 1)

Kedves tornando!

Tényleg átléptük, s nem lesz rosszabb, már jó! 
Boldog új évet, sok jó hallgatni valót kívánok én is neked.


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

A hangoskönyvek öröme kívánásodat,fogadom és továbbküldöm mindenkinek aki még nem ismeri az emberi beszéddel továbbadott könyv örömét annak is.

Engedd meg hogy derűlátásodat realistán visszahúzzam.
A már jó az nem elég.Várjuk ki a végét.
Miként tudná megmondani az ember hogy jó lesz az év vagy nem, 1 napból?
Hol van még a vége december 31-ig?
Higgadtan annyit láttam a sok-sok évből: " Átléptük,Nem lesz más mint a tavalyi."
Egyformák az évek átlagban.Nagyon-messzire visszanézve szebbek az elmúltak.
A következők meg ugyanolyanok, ha csak nem vagy 18 éves.

A hangoskönyvek öröme kívánásodat,fogadom és továbbküldöm mindenkinek aki még nem ismeri az emberi beszéddel továbbadott könyv örömét annak is.


----------



## Evila (2017 Január 1)

Miközben írtam, gondolkodtam, hogyan tudnál belekötni abba az egyetlen kis mondatba, amit merészeltem írni. Tudtam, hogy sikerülni fog neked, s nem csalódtam benned. Ismételt okoskodásoddal, "én mindent jobban tudok másoknál, mert az én véleményem az egyedüli elfogadható a világon" fejtegetéseddel sikerült elüldöznöd erről az általad létrehozott - és mellesleg, eddig általam kedvelt - oldalról is. Azt elérted, hogy a hangoskönyvelők miattad szűnjön meg, és most azt is, hogy ezt az oldalt én nyilvánítom megszűntnek. Gratu...


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 1)

Hintsd csak el az idegbajt megint!
Nem olvasok _házsártosságot_, azt hangoskönyvben hallgatom.


> Lavinia nénivel nem könnyű az élet. Mikor Valentin édesanyja balesetet szenved, a kisfiú házsártos, rideg nagynénjével kerül egy fedél alá,



*Szabó Magda-Sziget-kék*
Felolvassa: Rátóti Zoltán


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 3)

Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem: http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-szeretőknek-leírhatod-véleményzheted-mit-hallgattál.55139/
Ken Follett problémája számomra
Filozofikus, szocialista hajlamú,gondolkodó.Történelmi történetíró.​A világirodalom nagy klasszikusaivá vált, merem kockáztatni: Balzac,Dickens,Dosztojevszkij,Dumas, Csehov,Hemingway,Hugo, Mann, Zola (Abc stb..) velük egyenrangú lett, lesz.

18 évig körvonalazódik egy könyve.Aminek megírása 3 év is rááldozódik, történelmi hűség és izgalmas cselekmény-felépítés,a karakter kidolgozások igényessége miatt.
(Ezt csak az *írók* előtti hódolatul mondom)

*Follett és két könyve miben okozott nehézséget nekem?*
A katedrális 1989(Varanyi Lajos) és Az idők végezetéig 2004(Virágh Tibor).
Először és Az idők végezetéig könyvét hallgattam legalább 3-szor.
Majd A katedrális-t. ezt is sokszor.
Ezek után ismét meghallgattam Az idők végezetéig címűt.
Itt jön Follett problémája, el akarom tudni dönteni melyik a jobb nekem.
Olyan szempont szerint: melyik a jobban felépített, melyiknél tökéletesebb a jellem ábrázoló képessége a történet-szövevény,precizitása?
A nyomon-követhetőség szempontjából tegyem?
Ez kevés hisz egyértelműen katedrális a nehezen nyomon-követhető.Ugyanakkor egymásra-épülőn tökéletes. Ahogyan indítja a könyvet már azzal sem hibázik, minden visszakereshető.Nem írt olyan szakaszt sehol ,ami ellent mondásba keveredne, a már jóval előbb bemutatottal.
A katedrális annak követhetetlen, aki a zavaros történelmi hátteret is látni akarja, hisz maga a kor is pillanatról pillanatra változott.
Az idők végezetéig látszólag egyszerűbb cselekményvezetésű, hisz itt kevesebb évet ölel át egy emberöltőt.
A történet fordulatosságát nem a történelmi kor átalakulása adja főleg, itt a szereplők jellemfejlődése, célkitűzéseinek alakulása.. ..mint például politikai, szakmai ambícióik.
Gondolok itt akolostor irányításában betöltött szerepükre.
Miként lesz senki, semmi, személyiségből egyházi vezető.
Vagy éppen miként találja meg helyét a nagyon elkötelezett, hivatástudatos a megfelelő helyen.
Látszottak-e ezek a jegyek már gyermekkorukban?
Ebben sem hibázik Follett, már ott felépítette előre mutatta utukat.
El kellett gondolkodnom azon *miben hisz* Follett?
Az örökölt hajlamokban vagy a neveltetésben?
Kis töprengés után arra jutottam inkább az örökölt adottságokban.
Feszegette is ezt kérdést, miként lesz két testvérből eltérő utat járó szöges ellentétű felnőtt.
A vele született tehetség / képesség kiforr-e és merre visz?
Ezt sok közbenső hatás tereli.*De a gén az első kiütközik a rossz.*
Vannak kedvencé váló szereplők mindkét könyvben akiket nem biztos hogy rögtön megszeretünk
Nekem Jankó, Aliena, Sári, Fülöp?, / Caris, Gwenda,Wulfric, Merthin, Cecília, Thomas…stb

Még felmerült a *Follett viszonya a valláshoz*
Filozofikus hajlama ezt is feszegeti:
Nekem úgy tűnik nem szimpatizál a bemerevedett vallásai intézményekhez.
Erősen bírálja karrierista, alakoskodó, intrikás személyeit, a vakhitet, rögeszmés ragaszkodásait a a tudás ellenében a volthoz.
_



A legrosszabb fajta keresztény, gondolta Fülöp: felölel minden negatív tulajdonságot, kikényszerít minden előírást, buzdítja az önmegtagadás minden formáját, szigorú büntetést követel minden vétekért, csak éppen nem ismeri a keresztényi együttérzést, megtagadja a könyörületességet, vérlázítóan nem engedelmeskedik a szeretet etikájának, és nyíltan kigúnyolja Jézus szelíd törvényeit. Ilyenek lehettek a farizeusok, gondolta Fülöp

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Ugyanakkor a segítő intézményeiket előnyösen bemutatja.(ispotály étekosztás)

*Follett mint szocialista*
Ezeket a jeleket a nincstelenek sorsán küzdelmein át figyelhetjük meg.Szívesen és gyakran ír róluk.

*Follett és a közgazdász gondolkodás.*

A feudális kor változás kényszereit, gyönyörűen és gyakorlatiasan elénk vezeti a kereskedelemmel a gazdálkodások módszerei megváltoztatásával, mindezt rendkívül érthetően írja le.

Ezt a gazdálkodás-változtatás szerepet, Carisra, Fülöpre és Alienára bízza egyik egyik könyvben.

Itt meg kell állnom mert *a nők szerepéről kell beszélni*.
Nem merül ki szerepük szerelemre vágyó sablonban.
Igaz fellelhető, a mai könyvek szellemében tett szexuális jelenetek.Amit nem visz túlzásba.
Kedvezni akar az eladhatóságnak és a divatnak.
Ugyanakkor mindkét könyvben felbukkan a cselszövő, az irányító, nagy szervező, eszes nő.
Megjelenítői: Lady Regan,Aliena,Caris még Gwenda is.
Bár némelyik feminista jelleme elképzelhetetlen akkortájt.
Van kicsit ismétlődő karakter és helyzet a két könyvben már, már sablonként fogható fel.

Oda se neki, ne zavarjon élvezzük.
A* jóra(happy..)* sikeredett befejezés. *nagyon gyors* *és ezt a csavart ismerjük a szappanoperákból*.
Ez sem óriási baj, sokan észre se veszik.
A felolvasókra tett véleményem:

*Varanyi Lajos* enyhén többet szerepalakító stílus.
*Virágh Tibor* kellemes hangú higgadt mesélő.Ezenkívül jó szerepjellem visszaadó.
Legutolsó kiemelendő élményem: a 85 fejezetnél a szülő kamaszgyerek kapcsolatnál a kamasz reagálás ingerültsége és aggódó szülő szituáció hangulatának kiváló megjelenítése.
Régebben már írtam róluk.Most többet nem.

Mindkét könyv késztetett arra: utána nézzek történelmi dolgoknak.
A 18 éves polgárháborúnak és a pestisjárványnak, az építészeti megoldásoknak.
pl oldal és kereszthajó, a szárnyas pillér(repülő)





*A szárnyas támpillér*​Hogy a miben "okozott nehézséget nekem", hangzatos mondatra visszatérjek:
Hát annak eldöntése melyik a jobb.
Kell válaszolni, ha már kérdeztem magamat.
Mindkét könyv bővelkedik a titokban és az intrikában.

Mégis jobban izgatott a Thomas féle titok és annak frappáns felhasználása a megoldásban, a vége felé.
Az idők végezetéig a követhetőség és a rövidebben átölelt történelmi idő okán.
És a felkent papok sokszor negatív tulajdonságai,őket leleplező égbekiáltó gonoszságai, sunyiságai miatt.


Az idők végezetéig *nem folytatás* (igazi), ezért külön is olvasható.

Hogy mennyire laza a kapcsolat itt a családfa:
Jack építőmester, magyar fordításban János
Az a Jankó, az Ilona és a Shareburgi János gyereke.
Akit Tamás építőmester nevelt fel.És belőle lett az építőmester.
Hajlamát kitől örökölte nem tudni, részben művész-lélekségét a Sareburgi Jánostól.
Nyitottságát, tanultságát anyjától Ilonától kapta.
Tanult képességét nevelőapjától Tamástól.

Ez a Jankó és Aliena közös gyereke lesz egy Tomi nevű(Thomas) valaki.(felnövekvése már nem a regény része )
Ennek a Thomasnak* Az idők végezetéig-ben* vannak unokái.
Ezek az unokák Merthin és Ralph
A Merthin örökölte a Jankó tehetségét.
Ralph pedig egy oldalági gyilkos vért talán Aliena testvérére(Richard) hasonlít de inkább olyan gyilkos hajlamokkal mint William az ifjú gróf.Aki nem rokona senki főszereplőnek.
Inkább csak megint kellett egy rossz-hajlamú lovag(fülbirtokos katona) Ralph személyére másolva.
Aliena apja is volt lovag(fülbirtokos katona) nem?
Ralph hajlamait kitől örökölte kideríthetetlen.

A sorrendiség mellékes minden szempontból.


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 5)

Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem: http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-szeretőknek-leírhatod-véleményzheted-mit-hallgattál.55139/*
Ken Follett és zsenialitása annyira rajongóvá tesz,mint Izaura(Rabszolgasors) esetén a pénzgyűjtőket.
Már megmosolyogtató az is: mire képesek a divatos szóval mondva "fan"-k cselekedetei.
Mintha élő szereplők lennének....*​*Zsenialitása abban is megmutatkozik*: olyan mint egy *Puzzle *minden darabja összeillik.
Szétszedet összerakod és csak egyféleképpen lehet összerakni.Többszöri olvasás után is kiderül.
Nem húz elő olyan szereplőt akinek életrajza nem illik bele előtte már valahová az aktuális könyvbe.Nem téveszt helyszíneket.
Ha már láttuk valahol a karaktert és nevét beleillik a családnévbe is. A jelleme is felfedezhető azt se módosítja,téveszti.
Ha később élvhajhászként cselekedett.Azt már jelezte előre valami.
Olyan mint az élet eseményeitek egyféleképpen van és mindennek van előzménye.

A családfa újabb kiegészítését teszem meg:
Szerepel még Petranilla és fia Godwyn rokonságában valami.
Itt fedezem fel az ősöket.
Petranilla - a Tamás pallér lányának Mártának leszármazottja.(akinek későbbi sorsát nem láttuk előző könyvben)
Edmund (Caris apja) és Petranilla testvérek.Ezek szerint Caris is Tamás leszármazottja(Mártától)
Godwyn és Caris unokatestvérek(másod?) ez úgy tűnik.
Caris és Merthin egy párrá válik. Érdekes összehozása az előző könyv szereplőinek.(no az ilyen a szappanopera jegyek)
Lényegében két unoka környéki találkozást hoz össze még nem világos teljesen.
No hát?Két Tamás ős kerül *kapcsolatba házasságba?Nincs vérfertőzés mert egyik nevelt gyerek.*
Merthin: János építőmester az az Tamás pallér, nevelt gyerekének egyenes ági leszármazottja. (Ilona vére).
Caris pedig az vér szerinti gyerek Márta leszármazottja.(Tamás vére)
Ezt már le kéne rajzolni.
A vörös haj mint fétis is felbukkan több szeplőben:
Shareburgi János-Jankó-Thomas(tomi)-Valamint Sir Gerald és fia Merthin.

Nem tudom hová tenni Lady Philippa-t!!
Ő lakik a Earlcastle-ban. Ott ahol valamikor Lady Aliena lakott Bartholomew gróf lánya!!


A két könyv sorrendiségében, önállóan olvasásához nem számít.De hóbortosoknak érdekes.


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 18)

Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem: http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-szeretőknek-leírhatod-véleményzheted-mit-hallgattál.55139/
Kosztolányi Dezső - Néró, a véres költő
Ez egy művészi horror és lélekfejlődési(torzulási) mű.





Furcsa könyv megvallom sok helyen elveszik az író az unható háttérben.
Ezért figyelmet* nem mindenütt* köt le.
*Molnár Piroska* tartotta bennem a lelket.
Odáig mígnem,felpörög a hallgató, beleremeg a lélektani részekbe.Megborzad átél és ezért már érdemes volt hallgatni, megismerni Kosztolányi írását.
Olyan eredetin és stílusosan mutatja be a megőrülési folyamatot a gyermetegségtől az őrülésig, a sorozatgyilkosságig.
A családi élnyomattatáson a zsarnoki anyai szereteten át a kölcsönös megöletésekig.
A Néró kép nem teljesen azonos a sablonként ismert Rómát felgyújtó keresztényüldöző Néróval
A Róma felgyújtása egyénként is vitatható politikai intrika.
A tűzbész megtörtént Az az már előtte is volt sok.
A Néró idejében lévő tűzvész épp úgy a zsúfolt és sok faépítménynek köszönhető mint előtte.
A nagyszabású újjáépítés,a megalomániás tervei és a vele együtt járó adók mindenkit ellene hangoltak a már amúgy is rá haragudó szenátus egyéb lázadásai közepette.
Néró a tűzvész bűnbakjául egy keleti szektát jelölt meg éppen a keresztényeket.Ezzet kapcsolják a nevéhez mint az első tömeges keresztényüldözés.
A keresztényüldözés pedig egy epizód életében.
Ennek alapján se lehet megmondani milyen uralkodó volt,összességében.
Eleinte sikeres később degenerálódó zsarnok.
Nem is értenek egyet a különböző történelemmel foglalkozó oldalak
*Fejlődés vagy torzulástörténet a könyv.*
Összevetettem A _*Quo vadis* filmmel ott meg *Peter Ustinov*_ a remek megszemélyesítője a hiú, kissé degenerált,* majd nagyon degenerált* önimádó, állandó kedélyállapottal küzdő költőnek.
Csak sajnos amerikai film.Ami többet tesz a látványra és kevesebbet a történelemre meg a lélektanra.
*Peter Ustinov* miatt jó nekem.
Már a képen is látszik az enervált szájtartás, nem tudom hogy csinálja,(persze a sajátja a szájvonal). Tökéletesen továbbvitte.







*Az igazán jó részek a kiváló író miatt ésMolnár Piroska* miatt érdemes volt meghallgatnom a hangoskönyvet.
Nagyon rutinos, nagyon érzelemátadó.


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 21)

Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem: http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-szeretőknek-leírhatod-véleményzheted-mit-hallgattál.55139/
Néhány rész ami figyelmemet nagyon felkeltette

Három költő a gőzfürdőben
A testvérek
Orvosok a betegágynál
Gyilkosság
Mindegyik jó a maga nemében:
Az *első *Humoros stílusparódiák és művészek gúnyolódása a másikén ugyanakkor felvezetése egy későbbi testvér gyilkossági motivációnak.
A *második* azért tetszett mert a Nérónak szállított kihallgatott beszélgetés milyen torzan csapódik le benne.
A "hagyjátok, gyenge költő." mondatból aminek értelmét egyáltalán nem helyesen értette.
Miként gerjed benne nőttön nőt gyűlölet, testvére iránt.
A két testvér beszélgetése a csúcspont számomra.Egyik hallgat ártatlan.
A másik csűr csavar mindent.És forr benne az oktalan düh.
Bármi reagálást kap vagy nem kap,mindenütt az a vége a kiforgatott gondolatoknak Britannicus megátalkodott cselszövő és Őt támadja.
Innen már látszik mivé ferdül hiú, mindig sértett természete,valójában mások tehetségeit irigyli és féltékeny.
Ez a düh fokozódik. És ebbe belebetegszik
A* harmadik* rész untatott, abból csak az jött le a hipnotikus gyógyító ténykedésekor: "Nagy költő vagyok" Britannicus minden bajomnak okozója.
A *következő*: Gyilkosság fejezet
Ez már egy technikai rész ami megrázó a maga nemében.Érdekes a disznón próbált méreg
Elhangzik:
_A császár most legörnyedt, gyanakodva. Egyszerre a sertés elrúgta lábait._

_- Jaj - kiáltott Nero - jaj -, mintha kísértetet látott volna, a falhoz tántorodott rémülten - jaj!_

_Homlokát kiverte a verejték._

_- Most adja ki páráját - csitította a nő._

_Sokáig figyelték együtt. A sertés elnyúlt, nem moccant._

_- Milyen undok - szólt a császár és ráköpött. Aztán belérúgott a hasába._
_ - Ronda - mondta -, te ronda. Véged van - és boldogan elkacagta magát -, véged van_
Nagyon jól látszik fél és rettenti a dolog ugyanakkor teljesen Britannicust szimbolizálja.
ronda, dög, még belé is rúg_._
A dolog elhatározott még boldognak is érzi magát_._Azt hiszem ezzel veszi kezdetét ámokfutása


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 24)

papapig írta:


> Már hallgattam. Tóth Barnabás olvassa fel. Kiváló.


Ezt a Tóth Barnabás féle Chandler könyv felolvasást nem adnád közre?


----------



## tornando (2017 Január 27)

Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem: http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-szeretőknek-leírhatod-véleményzheted-mit-hallgattál.55139/
*Dr. Batiz Géza* a felolvasó szoftver
Hogy sok rosszat ne mondjak róla, csak a legkirívóbbat teszem.
Valóban mint egy szoftver, viszonylag egy hanglejtésben működik,érzelem-visszaadás nincs.
*Van helyette orrszívás, csak azért hogy tudjuk ember.*
Ha jó a könyv hibái is háttérbe húzódnak.
Érthető de gépies,látszik hogy semmi képzettsége nincs.
Ez biztos elég a A szarvasmarha-tenyésztés eredményei 1977 könyvhöz
De nem elég amiket hallgattam tőle azokban mind így volt és ezekben több kellene

Raymond Chandler-Kedvesem isten veled
Agatha Christie-A kutya se látta
Ken Follett - Könyörtelenül
Most a Könyörtelenül van éppen előttem




_Vérbeli és különlegesen szép szerelmi történet, egyben megtörtént eseményekre alapozott, „magasfeszültségű” kémregény
Nat Dickstein zseniális terve a világtörténelem legnagyobb lopásának végrehajtására. A magányos izraeli ügynök ellenfelei a KGB, az egyiptomi titkosszolgálat és a szélsőséges arab fedajinok. Vele tart a titokzatosan szép, félig arab, félig angol nő, Suza, akiről azonban nem tudni, kinek a pártján áll…
_
Hozzá kell tennem a *könyv felére belelendült* és onnan már jobb.
Minden hibája ellenére, mint egy könyv ami közre adásra került.
Ezt köszönöm mert van. A nincsen-t nem köszönhetném.
Kaptuk, hát mit tehetünk köszönjük.


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 11)

Jan de HARTOG
Isten után az első




Hogy miért a címe "Isten után az első" a címe nem tudni.
Ezért?:



> - Őurasága, a.kapitány, aki Istennel egyenrangú, ahogy mi, hollandok mondjuk. Nem „az első úr Isten után", ahogy az angolok nevezik, vagy „aki közvetlenül Isten után következik", ahogy a franciák mondják, nem... - végignyalta a boríték ragasztócsíkját, aztán az öklével elkezdte püfölni, hogy megragadjon - Isten közvetlenül ott áll mellette a hídon, egyenrangú félként.


Nem csak végül is nem tudom.


> 1939 nyarán, Hamburgban, Joris Kuiper, egy kis ütött-kopott holland teherszállító, a Békecsillag tulajdonosa kétszázötven zsidó kivándorlót vesz a hajójára, hogy csekélyke fizetség fejében Uruguayba vigye őket. A szinte kivétel nélkül nőkből, gyerekekből és aggastyánokból álló “rakomány” útja igencsak baljósan kezdődik: a kikötőben a fajgyűlölettől elvakult csőcselék ócsárolja őket, a náci hatóságok pedig az utasok szeme láttára dobatják vízbe csomagjaikat…


Nagyszerű könyv, először nem is tudni hogy milyen.
Elején a misztikus epizód miatt azt hittem egy spiritiszta könyv lesz.
Már már nem kellett.
Majd kemény realistává vált, a hajóút,megkezdésekor a kimenekítés a náci Németország nyomasztó borzalmas légköréből.
Közben megismerünk egy furcsa két énes személyt a kapitányt,aki egy megtért bigott keresztény látszatát kelti, a szenteskedő elemekkel.
Miközben megismerjük múltját miként vált iszákos dühöngőből istentől megszállt küldetéstudatossá...
Ennél a jellemnél nem tudni,az apja árnyéka, annak személyiségének hatása, hozzá méltónak lenni akarás kényszere, vitte-e erre az útra.
Majd a regény során megismerünk több összetett jellemet,valamint típusfigurákat is.
A realisztikus ábrázolásmód mellett cselekmény fordulatossága miatt komoly feszültség és izgalom fenntartása miatt,egy thriller izgalmával ér fel.
A feltűnt szereplők közül senki sem mellékszereplő,együtt egész a könyv.
Orr van a a link hajóorvos.aki a meggondolatlan emberből felnőtt férfi válik, az út során.
Van egy Myrtle nevű szexista angol ápolónő szemérmetlen nőstény aki a férfiakra mint eszköz és karrier tekint. Igen illúzióromboló viselkedésével felbőszíti még szeretőjét a sorhajó kapitányt is.
Aki,* Fénylő Vértű Ifjú Vitéz* páncéljának csillogásaként gondol a kicsiny hajó kapitányára, aki minden józan ésszel és a világgal szembeszállva menekíti utasait.
A költői szépségű sorok és hasonlatok növelik a könyv értékét.
Sok nem szereplőt kihagytam akik kerekítik és megértetik az egészet
A gépészt, az első tisztet, az öregasszonyokat és a fiatal lányokat, a gyerekeket, a zsidó közösség szószólóit.Mind mind önmagában is érdekes
A hajó sorsa érezhetően halad a tragédia felé.
Mégis a vége minden szomorúság ellenére megkönnyebbülést hoz.

Aki olvasva jutott a könyvhöz nem ugyanúgy fogadtta be mint én.
Az elején lévő látnoki vagy a médium jelenet rá semmilyen hatással nem volt.
Én viszont Varanyi Lajos megjelenítő képessége miatt átéltem
Ezzel a könyvvel Varanyi feljebb lépett a rangsorban nálam


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 19)

Kukorelly Endre-ROM
A kommonizmus története
Előadó: Fodor Tamás






_Meddig él velünk a kommunista diktatúra emléke? És mit kezdjünk vele, ha már nem tudjuk elfelejteni? – így fogalmazhatók meg röviden Kukorelly Endre Rom című könyvének alapkérdései. Pontosabb volna egyes szám első személyben kérdezni, hiszen a könyv mindvégig így és innen beszél közös történetünkről: már ezzel elhárítva a hamis közösségiség mítoszait és nyomasztó beszédmódjait. Ironikusan, önironikusan rákérdez arra, amit ma a térség legszívesebben elfelejtene, illetve amiről kínzóan ostoba önigazoló történeteket gyárt. Kukorelly Endre kikezdi ezt a fárasztó, önigazoló retorikát, ám a könyv beszélője nem áltatja az olvasót, hogy ő kívülálló lenne, aki már akkor is átlátott a szitán. Nem, csak éppen megőrizte ízlését és humorát, ami talán elég ahhoz, hogy hitelesen beszélhessen az ízléstelenség és kedélytelenség világáról. Ami nem csak a múlt. 

Kukorelly a kilencvenes évek óta folyamatosan írja, újraírja e könyvét, egészen napjainkig. Mert nem csak a múlt, hanem annak feldolgozása is lezárhatatlan. Éles, önkínzóan mulatságos és kellemetlen könyv a Rom, mert rendre olyasmit érint meg, amit letakarnánk múltunkból.
--------------------------------------------
_
A könyv se nem ellenséges se nem pártoló.Egy hangos elmélkedés csendes derűvel.
Az háttérben gyakran felhangzanak az egykori indulók.
Nem tudni mekkora csúfolódással.
Mivel életünk szerves része volt ezért hozzátartozik a megértéshez.
íme egy mondat:"Sőt, nehéz olyat mondani, nincs hozzá kedvem, hogy a komonizmusból bármi a szívemhez nőtt, viszont ha nőtt, akkor hova nőtt volna egyébként máshová?"
Most ebből mondd meg hát mi az igaz minden csak elmosódottság.
Epizódok, félmondatok, sejtetések, áthallások csokra.
Picit hasonlítanám:
A "Hanyas vagy? '28-as? Mi félszavakból megértjük egymást", hangulatára.
Epizódok, félmondatok, sejtetések, áthallások csokra.
És ezt kiválóan érzi az Előadó: Fodor Tamás

Őt nem ismertem felolvasásban.
Nagyon jól érzi azt az iróniát, aminek a könyvből át kell jönni!!!!!

*Ilyen derűs-szomorú, elmerengő a könyv is, mint Fodor Tamás a fotón:



*

Alapító színésze, rendezője volt 1960-ban az Universitas együttesnek. Magyar-pedagógia szakon végzett 1965-ben az Eötvös Loránd Tudományegyetem Bölcsészettudományi Karán. Diplomája megszerzése után két évig a József Attila Színház társulatában volt. Szinkronszínészként és szinkronrendezőként dolgozott az elkövetkező két évben.
Fodor Tamás a Halhatatlanok Társulatának tagja lett!


----------



## DP1995 (2017 Március 1)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok itt és látássérült, ezért nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írok-e. Még évekkel ezelőtt tag voltam itt, és akkor volt itt egy hangoskönyvmegosztós/cserélős fórum. Ha az akkorit törölték, van-e most új? És ha van, akkor hol? Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 1)

DP1995 írta:


> Sziasztok! Új vagyok itt és látássérült, ezért nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írok-e. Még évekkel ezelőtt tag voltam itt, és akkor volt itt egy hangoskönyvmegosztós/cserélős fórum. Ha az akkorit törölték, van-e most új? És ha van, akkor hol? Köszönöm előre is!


Igen van csak most még nem látod.
Mert nem lettél még állandó tag.
Akkor fogod látni ha 20 hozzászólást elérted.És eltelt 2 nap.
Akkor 1 órán belül állandó tag státuszt kapsz.
Majd az alábbi téma al-témájaként fogod megtalálni:
http://canadahun.com/forums/legális-e-bookok.199/


----------



## DP1995 (2017 Március 1)

tornando írta:


> Igen van csak most még nem látod.
> Mert nem lettél még állandó tag.
> Akkor fogod látni ha 20 hozzászólást elérted.
> Akkor 1 órán belül állandó tag státuszt kapsz.
> ...


Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Ez az oldal kicsit (nagyon) labirintus nekem.


----------



## DP1995 (2017 Március 1)

Egyébként hogy a témába vágót is írjak, nekem Kútvölgyi Erzsébet tetszik a legjobban közülük, a második pedig Molnár Piroska. Az aranyembert tőle hallgattam meg (vakként sokkal élvezetesebb volt az ő eláóőadásában olvasni, mint a beszélő programéban    ), de tényleg, ahogy olvasta, én szinte átéltem az eseményeket, sokszor szó szerint bőgtem rajta! Annyira átéléssel olvassa, hogy lehetetlen nem élvezni még azt a hosszú tájleírást is!


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 1)

DP1995 írta:


> Egyébként hogy a témába vágót is írjak, nekem Kútvölgyi Erzsébet tetszik a legjobban közülük, a második pedig Molnár Piroska. Az aranyembert tőle hallgattam meg (vakként sokkal élvezetesebb volt az ő eláóőadásában olvasni, mint a beszélő programéban    ), de tényleg, ahogy olvasta, én szinte átéltem az eseményeket, sokszor szó szerint bőgtem rajta! Annyira átéléssel olvassa, hogy lehetetlen nem élvezni még azt a hosszú tájleírást is!


Én is kedvelem azt a két felolvasót a nők közül.
Az aranyemberben nagyon jó volt Kútvölgyi
Molnár Piroskától több mindent hallgattam.Egyet kiemelni nehéz.
Mindég a legutolsót tartom éppen jónak.
De még emlékszem a Mikszáth felolvasásaira is.azok is jók voltak.


----------



## DP1995 (2017 Március 1)

tornando írta:


> Én is kedvelem azt a két felolvasót a nők közül.
> Az aranyemberben nagyon jó volt Kútvölgyi
> Molnár Piroskától több mindent hallgattam.Egyet kiemelni nehéz.
> Mindég a legutolsót tartom éppen jónak.
> De még emlékszem a Mikszáth felolvasásaira is.azok is jók voltak.


Én Molnár Piroskát még mesét olvasni hallottam először vagy tizenpár éve


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 1)

A Noszty fiú esete Tóth Marival - Molnár Piroska előadásában, meg Néró a véres költőt ne hagyd ki.


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 20)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> *Gordon Thomas - Moszad*
> A Moszadot 1951-ben alapították, hogy elit hírszerző alakulatként támogassa Izraelt egy esetleges háború során.
> Félelmetes hírű ügynökcsapata felelős a kémtörténelem legkockázatosabb tetteiért, a terrorista-elhárító akciókért
> és jó néhány hajmeresztő gyilkosságért.


*Gordon Thomas - Moszad A Titkosszolgálat története
*






Ilyen is kell.
Érdekes könyv.azt hinné az ember nem olvasmányos.
De jól van megírva,nem száraz adathalmaz , igen olvasmányos.
És jól van felolvasva, mintha mesélne.*Könnyed stílusban.Ezért köszönet a felolvasónak.Tetszett még a fejezetválasztó zongorafutam.*
Sok dolog a 60',70' évek közelmúlt történelemből ismert volt.
Érthetőbbé váltak a könyv által.
Feltételezem aki nem ismerte ezeket az eseményeket, neki nem érthető a könyv.


_A világon először Gordon Thomas - Moszad ügynökökkel, informátorokkal és mesterkémekkel folytatott, zárt ajtók mögött készült interjúk, valamint hiteles dokumentumok és szigorúan bizalmas források alapján - derít fényt a Moszad titkaira. Mindez egy írásban, amely vetekszik a legjobb thrillerekkel és olyannak mutatja be a Moszadot, amilyen valójában: brilliáns, kegyetlen, gátlástalan , de mindenekelőtt félelmetes._


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 7)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Isaac Asimov - Gyilkosság az űrvárosban
> 
> A Gyilkosság az űrvárosban című regény mintegy a nagy művek
> mellékterméke. A történet szerint meggyilkolnak valakit az űrvárosban, és
> ...



Dr Gépész és a
Isaac Asimov-Gyilkosság az űrvárosban




Ott kell kezdjem nagyon régen olvastam halhattam sci-fit, kamaszkoromban volt Asimov.
*Ez sci-fi krimi most jólesett tetszett.*
Gépésznek tetszik a felolvasása,van jellem megjelenítési képessége,többszemélyes darabot is hűen hoz.
Nem parodizál más hangszíneket, kellemesen lágy,természetes.
A könyv meg elgondolkodtatón szórakoztató.
Bár egyszerre tartom kiválónak és kapkodónak, gondolataiban.Megfogalmazhatatlan miért!
A történet izgalmas,a két főszereplő jelleme(már ha robotnál beszélhetünk ilyenről),nagyon szimbolikus, kiváló a világleírása Asimovnak.
Hogy mi viszi a könyvet?
Gépész előadása. vagy a könny vitte sikerre a felolvasást?
*Talán egy jó könyv emeli a felolvasás sikerét,ez se elhanyagolható.*
Ajánlani tudom bárkinek.



> Az emberek többsége elképzelhetetlennek tartja már a gondolatát is annak, hogy valaha a szabad ég alá lépjen. A robotok alkalmazását ellenzik, félnek, hogy elvesztik miattuk a munkahelyeiket
> 
> A földlakók irigylik, utálják és ezért megvetik az űrlakókat, az űrlakók lenézik a földlakókat. Amikor az űrlakók egy kisebbsége arra a meggyőződésre jut, hogy a hanyatlás csak a két kultúra összefogásával kerülhető el, és ezért nagykövetséget (az Űrvárost) hoznak létre a Földön, a citykben űrlakó-ellenes zavargások robbannak ki.


----------



## Szamica (2017 Május 1)

Nálam magasan a legjobb Bodor Tibor. Nagy veszteség, hogy már nem él. 
A funtineli boszorkány egy örök darab a telefonomon. Egyszerűen megunhatatlan, holott már szinte szó szerint tudom, mi következik. Bodor Tibor előadásában képileg is megjelenik a történet. 
Bereznai Évától kiráz a hideg, bár most épp az ő előadásában hallgatom a Sámán című könyvet. Ez tetszik. De sok felolvasásában szinte irritálja az embert a hangja. 

De az ász, az Bodor Tibor!


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 2)

Szamica írta:


> Nálam magasan a legjobb Bodor Tibor. Nagy veszteség, hogy már nem él.
> A funtineli boszorkány egy örök darab a telefonomon. Egyszerűen megunhatatlan, holott már szinte szó szerint tudom, mi következik. Bodor Tibor előadásában képileg is megjelenik a történet.
> Bereznai Évától kiráz a hideg, bár most épp az ő előadásában hallgatom a Sámán című könyvet. Ez tetszik. De sok felolvasásában szinte irritálja az embert a hangja.
> De az ász, az Bodor Tibor!


Látom van hasonlóságunk.
A funtineli boszorkány-t én is sokszor hallgattam.Lehet akárhányszor.
Ezt is és más kedvencet is.
Bodor Tibor igazán jó.
Sok éves sok mű hallgatása után, már ismered teljes eszköztárát előadási stílusát.
Ez okozhat olyat: már megint ugyanúgy mondja.
Ám ettől még nem szegényes.Minden színészt ki lehet ismerni.
Az eszköztára azért elég bőséges ahhoz hogy rengeteg könyv típushoz megfeleljen.
*Szóval jó.
Kár az is hogy a szavazásba nem vettem fel.*(Talán azért mert túl sokan csak Őt ismerik hangoskönyvben)
Bereznayról beszélhetünk ha van mit.Akarod?
Megkérdezhetem kire adtad a szavazatod a felkínált listából?


----------



## Szamica (2017 Május 3)

tornando írta:


> Látom van hasonlóságunk.
> A funtineli boszorkány-t én is sokszor hallgattam.Lehet akárhányszor.
> Ezt is és más kedvencet is.
> Bodor Tibor igazán jó.
> ...



Rólam tudni kell, hogy én "hülye" vagyok. Mindig vannak felkapott filmek, könyvek. Van amit én is elolvasok, megnézek, de van olyan is, hogy anélkül hogy ismerném, olvasnék róla, valamilyen felfoghatatlan ok miatt, vagy mert mások az egekbe emelik, én csakazértse olvasom el, vagy nézem meg.
Így voltam Wass Alberttel. Aztán magam sem tudom miért, a funtineli boszorkánnyal kezdtem. Hangoskönyv, közel 50 óra. Gondoltam, belehallgatok, aztán max törlöm.
És jött a döbbenet az első pár perc múlva, mikor nem egy felolvasást hallottam, hanem mint amikor egy idős paraszt bácsi mesél a múltról. Úgy három napig szinte alig aludtam, mert minden szabad percemben ezt hallgattam.
"Ott áll az Istenszéke magosan a Maros fölött. Egyik oldalán a sokágú Galonya, másik oldalán a Bisztra-patak, s mögötte a Kelemen csúcsai. Persze, ma már ott sem olyan a világ, mint akkor volt, midőn az Isten pihenni leült volt a hegyek közé."
Hihetetlen, de ez az első három mondat azonnal megfogott. Úgy éreztem magam, mint régen, gyerekkoromban, mikor este kukoricát morzsoltunk, és mi gyerekek vagy segítettünk, vagy csak játszottunk, miközben édesanyám, vagy nagymamám a régi időkről, az saját gyerekkorukról mesélt. Én imádtam ezeket az estéket.
Ez az érzés jött vissza, holott csak pár sor volt amit hallottam a könyvből.
Azóta megunhatatlan. Tv-t nem nézek, de szép halkra beállítom a telefont és mikor ezt hallgatom, az olyan, mint egy altató mese.
Sok hangoskönyvet meghallgattam, de ezt még egyik sem tudta felülmúlni.
Most Bereznay Évától hallgatom a Sámánt, utána következik a Doktornő. Mindkettő Noah gordon könyve. Még csak a Sámánt hallottam, de egész jó a hangja hozzá.

Javítanom kell saját magam, névcsere történt. Akitől kiráz a hideg, az Korompai Vali. Valami katasztrófa. Nagyon szeretem Fekete István műveit, de amit Korompai Vali művelt velük, az már szentségtörés.

Szerencsére munka közben tudok hangoskönyvet hallgatni, igaz olvasni is nagyon szeretek, csak arra sokszor nincs időm.

Szavazás.... Nos még senkire nem szavaztam, mert mint írtam, Bodor Tibor meg Ifjú György a jelenlegi két kedvenc, de ők nem szerepelnek.


----------



## tornando (2017 Május 3)

Amit a hangoskönyv varázsáról írtál.Ahhoz sok hozzátenni való nincs.
Valamiért az emberi hang teszi azzá. Megjeleníti ha jó az előadó.
---------------------------
A Korompai az aki igen, vagy hideg kirázós vagy megszokod és egy egy könyv pont illik hozzá.
Én amiben igen kónak tartom az a *Gerald Durrell: A bafuti kopók *
Másban nem, de abban igen pont neki való*.*
*-------------*
Ifjú Györgyről még nem ejtettél szót csak most
Én ezeket hallgattam:
Gyeplő nélkül(Ifjú György)\
Frederick Forsyth - A Sakál napja(Ifjú György)\
Somogyváry Gyula - A Rajna ködbe vész(Ifjú György)\
---------------------------
Bereznay Évától nekem ez volt jó *előadás* :
Rideg Sándor - Indul a bakterház(Bereznay Éva)\

És igen olyanok a hangoskönyvek mint egy altató mese.


----------



## tornando (2017 Július 5)

Már vagy 17 szer meghallgattam
És nem tudok elég jót mondani róla.
Újra és újra hibátlannak találom.
Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem: http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-szeretőknek-leírhatod-véleményzheted-mit-hallgattál.55139/
Két fórumtárs csinálta.
A női előadó nagyon jól ad hangulatot.Őt kell nagyon dicsérnem.
Venkat reagálásait beszédét nagyon jól csinálja.Mindy zavarát dadogását pedig kiválóan.
A férfi pedig különösen jól csinálta a hangfelvezetést.
No és a többit is.
De az egész mű kiváló.A Marsi


----------



## Bogdán Ágnes (2017 Július 17)

Szerintem autózás közben a legjobb hangoskönyvet hallgatni (úgysincs normális rádióadás), pl. Hay János Bogyósgyümölcs kertész fia, mindenkinek ajánlom


----------



## Zsóka4 (2017 Augusztus 21)

Evila írta:


> VAVYAN FABLE - SZIKRÁZÓ ÉJJEL - 2.0​
> Sziasztok!
> 
> Lassan 3 éve, hogy először jelentkeztem Fable: Édes, mint a bűn c. novelláskötetének nyitódarabjával.
> ...


Esetleg lehetne még több Fable könyvet ?


----------



## Evila (2017 Augusztus 22)

Zsóka4 írta:


> Esetleg lehetne még több Fable könyvet ?



Ha ezzel netán az én felolvasásomra - is - célzol, nos, tervbe van véve, hogy valamikor olvasok tőle többet is - főleg a két csajszi: Kyra és Denisa történeteit -, de most másfélét olvasok fel, és sajna az sem megy gyorsan.
*Madarász Éva* meghangosította a Mesemaratont, innen a linkekhez juthatsz:
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-21#post-5103308
Érdekességként képregény formában is megtalálható, innen elérheted:
http://canadahun.com/temak/képregények-ii.53601/page-11#post-3735656

Korompay Vali megcsinálta az Álomhajszát, még régebben itt is megtalálható volt, de most nem találtam meg, sem itt, sem máshol.

Ha netán én olvasok fel még valamit tőle, időhiány miatt egyenlőre csak valamelyik novelláját megint, az úgyis itt fog kikötni


----------



## Zsóka4 (2017 Augusztus 22)

Rád gondoltam!  Mindkettő izlésem szerinti választás...


----------



## Evila (2017 Augusztus 22)

Köszönöm, ezek szerint tetszett, ahogy felolvastam.
Igyekszem majd még egy kis Fablét becsempészni ide, de türelmed kérem.


----------



## tornando (2017 Szeptember 5)

Evila írta:


> Köszönöm, ezek szerint tetszett, ahogy felolvastam.
> Igyekszem majd még egy kis Fablét becsempészni ide, de türelmed kérem.


Többször írtam már a Vavyan Fable Szikrázó éjjelről.Igen az jól sikerült.
A könyv nyelvezete nem az én ízlésemnek való, még éppen elmegy.(szabadszájú mint egy repedt sarkú).
Te felolvasod, a szövegről nem tehetsz.
A Szikrázó éjjel:Ez az amikor egy könny visz sikerre egy felolvasót.
Néha meg fordítva: A felolvasó visz sikerre egy könyvet.
Legjobb ha a kettő összetalálkozik.
Egyszer *Teddy írta: Fablet nehéz jól felolvasni.*
Megpróbáltad az jó lett.


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 12)

Black Hammock és QQCS842




Ez a könyv jó választása volt kukucsnak összeillenek.
A könyv nagyon mesélős szomorkás melankolikus
*A csendes mesélést nagyon jól eltalálta illik hozzá*
Wass Albert is mereng a múlton a dicső múlton
Azért hallgatom újra ezt a könyvet
Mert nagyon jó karakterek vannak benne.
A szereplők egy része társadalom nem éppen dicső és törvénytisztelő tagja
Mégis egyfajta emberi tisztességgel bírnak
Miközben züllöttek és részben lusták
Egy olyan becsületkódex az iránytűjük, amit nem a törvényi jog ír elő
Saját ősi ösztönös emberség vezeti legtöbbjüket
És ez főleg a védtelen gyermekekre fordított figyelmükkel segítőkészségükkel mutatják ki.
Szomorkás az egész történet olyan mintha Erdélyt is siratná az amerikai Floridában a mocsárvidéken
Civilizációtól védett helyzete teszi hasonlóvá ettől Ősi és tiszta
A Funtinelliben is volt egy motívum ami a békés világot veszélyezteti az utak.
Az utak fenyegetik az elzártság nyugalmát:* "Valahányszor az emberek utat építenek, a világ változik"*
Ez konkrétan szerepel a könyvben
Velem együtt haragszik még az álnok ügyvédekre akik kiforgatják a becsületes embereket a természetes igazságukból
*Köszönöm kukucsnak ezt a nekem annyira tetsző Wass Albert könyvet*
Wass Albert ebben a könyvben a szegényekről ír szerető részvéttel.
De nem mulasztja el a gazdagabbak kötelességét a mindenért való felelősséget.
Bár szerinte túl szépnek festi le a Amerika déli államait múltját hagyományát.
A polgárháború előtti időszakot meg a néger fehér uraság viszonyt.


----------



## tornando (2017 Október 20)

papadi írta:


> *KARINTHY FRIGYES:+ még egy*


Ezzel a Karinthy sorozattal nagyot alkottál papadi


----------



## tornando (2017 November 28)

Van egy köny ami Tv mini-sorozat volt
*Kelet és Nyugat találkozása - A sógun *
*A Shogun*
*



*


> A sógun című regényt James Clavell írta 1975-ben. Belső kronológia alapján ez az első regény az író Ázsia Sagáján belül. Nagy sikerű bestseller, 1990-re nemzetközileg 15 millió példányt adtak el belőle. A feudális Japánban történt 1600-as szekigaharai csata előtti pár hónapban hatalomra törő „Toranaga” daimjó történetét meséli el. (A történelmi személy Tokugava Iejaszu története alapján)


Toranaga felemelkedését a Sógunátusban egy angol tengerész, John Blackthorne ún. Andzsin (navigátor) szemszögéből látjuk, akinek fiktív történetét William Adams történelmi felfedezései ihlették.


*Na ezt a könyvet felolvasta Ugocsai Antal*
James Clavell-A sógun
A felolvasóról csak annyit jól megfelel a könyvhöz kritika nem érheti
A könyv felolvasása a japán beszéd többszöri előfordulása miatt nehéz
*A ritmus és a hangsúly speciális
Ugocsai megoldotta
A hangoskönyv könyv itt nincs fent. Majd felteszem*





*Tartalom:*
_A XVII. század elején egy angol vitorlás hajótörést szenved Japán partjainál. John Blackthorne, a hajó navigátora a csodával határos módon megmenekül. Az ismeretlen világban bizalmatlanul fogadják az idegent - úgy tűnik, ha a tenger nem végzett vele, megteszik majd a japánok. Blackthorne szemtanúja lesz, amint az ország egyik leghatalmasabb embere, Toranaga kíméletlenül végez egyik ellenfelével. Az idegen egy hatalmi harc közepébe csöppen Toranaga és Ishido a megkérdőjelezhetetlen hatalmat jelentő Shogun címért harcolnak. Blackthorne életét megkímélik, és a férfi a japán kultúra befogadásával, tiszteletével fejezi ki háláját. Néhány év alatt megtanulja a nyelvet és a szokásokat, végül ő lesz az első Gai-jin, (idegen) szamuráj! A hatalmi harc azonban még mindig dúl, és Blackthorne a két front közé kerül..._


----------



## zsepi65 (2017 December 4)

Minden amit a hangjátékokról tudni lehet, vagy érdemes:
http://radiojatek.elte.hu/index.php...okonok+(1962)&pageuntil=Szégyenteljes+ütközet


----------



## saci.sikeres (2017 December 4)

tornando írta:


> Van egy köny ami Tv mini-sorozat volt
> *Kelet és Nyugat találkozása - A sógun *
> *A Shogun*
> *
> ...



Nagyon köszönöm, ha felteszed.... felkeltetted az érdeklődésemet, szívesen hallgatnám... Előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## tornando (2017 December 5)

saci.sikeres írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm, ha felteszed.... felkeltetted az érdeklődésemet, szívesen hallgatnám... Előre is köszönöm!!!


Már oda tettem a hangoskönyv témába:
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-30#post-5231447


----------



## saci.sikeres (2017 December 5)

tornando írta:


> Már oda tettem a hangoskönyv témába:
> https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-30#post-5231447




Köszönöm szépen...
nem tudom ugyan mi az Istencsudája az a "TC-el", de amint lassacskán letöltögetem, biztosan rájövök.... na ja, öreg /vagy hülye/ vagyok már ezekhez a technikai nyalánkságokhoz....
Mégegyszer köszi, szép ajándék Tőled Mikire....


----------



## tornando (2017 December 5)

saci.sikeres írta:


> Köszönöm szépen...
> nem tudom ugyan mi az Istencsudája az a "TC-el", de amint lassacskán letöltögetem, biztosan rájövök.... na ja, öreg /vagy hülye/ vagyok már ezekhez a technikai nyalánkságokhoz....
> Mégegyszer köszi, szép ajándék Tőled Mikire....


Érdekes egy rövidítés
Ott két sorral feljebb kiírtam: Total Commanderrel darabolt.
Majd lejjebb már nem írtam ki: Total Commanderrel csal így: TC-vel csomagold ki.
Egyúttal adok pontosabb leírást:
A fájlneveket látod és a méreteit
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z01 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z02 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z03 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z04 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z05 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z06 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z07 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z08 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z09 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z10 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z11 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z12 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z13 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z14 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z15 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z16 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z17 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z18 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z19 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z20 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z21 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).z22 94,7 M 
James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal).zip 44,6 M 

A darabolt fájlok listája a z.. = az egy sorszámozott darabolt részek
Befejezi egy zip nevűvel.
A zip nevűt jelölöd ki (piros lesz)
A kicsomagolás (kitömörítés) parancsot megkeresed
Ekkor a TC megkeresi hozzá a sorszámozott darabolt fájlokat és végzi a dolgát

Egy könyvtáron belül legyen az összes ide fellistázott és általad letöltött fájl


----------



## saci.sikeres (2017 December 5)

tornando írta:


> Érdekes egy rövidítés
> Ott két sorral feljebb kiírtam: Total Commanderrel darabolt.
> Majd lejjebb már nem írtam ki: Total Commanderrel csal így: TC-vel csomagold ki.
> Egyúttal adok pontosabb leírást:
> ...



Kedves TORNADO!!! /Így, csupa nagybetűvel, még ha kiabálásnak tűnik is/

Te nagyszerű emberismerő vagy, rögtön levetted, hogy számomra a legegyszerűbben /értsd: gyógypedagógiai módszerekkel/ praktikus információkat átadni. Nem vagyok hülye /valahogy csak összekapartam a diplomáimat/, csak a számítógépes ismereteim ilyen felületesek, hiányosak... Számos nyomós ok miatt külföldön dolgozom /Németországban/, így korlátozottak a lehetőségeim segítséget igénybe venni, ha elakadok a letöltés vagy "konvertálás" /jól írtam??!!!/ ... stb.-vel. Te azonnal rájöttél, hogy antitalentum vagyok és rögtön segítettél. Nagyon köszönöm.... Lehetővé tetted, hogy 1000 km-re az otthonomtól magyar szót hallgassak, pláne abban a témában, amiben én is igencsak érintve vagyok....
Kedves TORNADO!
A legjobbakat kívánom Neked és családodnak, Mikire, Karácsonyra és egyáltalán egész életetekben...
Saci


----------



## tornando (2017 December 5)

saci.sikeres írta:


> Kedves TORNADO!!! /Így, csupa nagybetűvel, még ha kiabálásnak tűnik is/
> 
> Te nagyszerű emberismerő vagy, rögtön levetted, hogy számomra a legegyszerűbben /értsd: gyógypedagógiai módszerekkel/ praktikus információkat átadni. Nem vagyok hülye /valahogy csak összekapartam a diplomáimat/, csak a számítógépes ismereteim ilyen felületesek, hiányosak... Számos nyomós ok miatt külföldön dolgozom /Németországban/, így korlátozottak a lehetőségeim segítséget igénybe venni, ha elakadok a letöltés vagy "konvertálás" /jól írtam??!!!/ ... stb.-vel. Te azonnal rájöttél, hogy antitalentum vagyok és rögtön segítettél. Nagyon köszönöm.... Lehetővé tetted, hogy 1000 km-re az otthonomtól magyar szót hallgassak, pláne abban a témában, amiben én is igencsak érintve vagyok....
> Kedves TORNADO!
> ...


Legfőképp kedves nem vagyok.
Viszont azt tartom segítésnek ha nagyon egyszerű úgynevezett szájbarágós módszerrel írok le valamit.
Nem azért mert te hülye vagy esetleg antitalentum.
Hisz mindenki hülye abban amit még nem csinált
Se nem csak azért hogy te boldogulj.
Az egy nyilvános közzétételi hely volt.
Azt mások is le kívánják tölteni
Ők is elakadhatnak ez mindenkinek szólt nem neked csak.
Ne értékeld túl szerepedet.(ugye hogy nem vagyok kedves?)
A *továbbiakat privátban, ha elakadsz*.
Már így is sok, a nem puritán ide tartozó beszéd.


----------



## saci.sikeres (2017 December 5)

tornando írta:


> Legfőképp kedves nem vagyok.
> Viszont azt tartom segítésnek ha nagyon egyszerű úgynevezett szájbarágós módszerrel írok le valamit.
> Nem azért mert te hülye vagy esetleg antitalentum.
> Hisz mindenki hülye abban amit még nem csinált
> ...


----------



## tornando (2017 December 8)

BBéla írta:


> Köszönöm szépen!
> Most viszont bajba kerültem, mert rájöttem, hogy ez egy trilógia.
> A 3. részének a címe: Tűzoszlop.
> Valaki fel tudná tölteni azt is?
> ...


Arra rájöttél-e, ki olvassa fel, ha nem te?
Elküldöm írottan.






Megjegyzem van több Ken Follett könyv ami meg van hangoskönyvben.
Az is mind jó


----------



## tornando (2017 December 9)

A Sógunról volna elkésve mondanivalóm
Rongyosra hallgatás után
Az előadóról: *Ugocsai Antal*
Nem tűnt fel elsőre.*Hogy milyen jó előadó.*
Mondjam úgy a könyv törzsénél és második felénél.
Valószínűleg teljesen feloldódott és belemelegedett.
Nagyon megfogott mert jól sikerült:*Jellemábrázolás: alattomos, behízelgőnek szánt szerepalakításával.*
Ha nem tévedek: Ő az a *Ugocsai Antal a felolvasója a Sogun-k és Festő.*






Festő. Tanulmányait az Iparművészeti Főiskolán végezte. Mesterei voltak Ridovics László, Eigel István és Z. Gács György. 1974 óta szerepel rendszeresen kiállításon.


----------



## BBéla (2017 December 9)

Arra rájöttél-e, ki olvassa fel, ha nem te?
Elküldöm írottan.







Megjegyzem van több Ken Follett könyv ami meg van hangoskönyvben.
Az is mind jó

Köszönöm szépen!
Arra még nem jöttem rá, ki olvassa fel, velem nem járnátok jól.
Arra szintén nem jöttem rá, hogy lehet lapozni, amit küldtél.
Annak viszont örülnék, ha töltenél fel még könyvet Follettől, ha tényleg van több is.
A könyörtelenül és a kulcs a Manderley-házhoz már meg van.
Üdv:
Béla


----------



## tornando (2017 December 9)

BBéla írta:


> Arra rájöttél-e, ki olvassa fel, ha nem te?
> Elküldöm írottan.
> 
> 
> ...



Bár eltették az üzenetet eredeti helyéről talán azért:
Nem tudom mire vonatkozik itt most a köszönöm-d!!
A hangoskönyvet megkaptad, ott meg is köszönted.Többet arról szót se.
Az írottat még nem is kérted.
A 3. könyvet még senki se olvasta fel rosszul kérted.Kérd írottan.

Follett könyvek amiket felolvastak:
Ken Follett - Egy férfi Szentpétervárról(Dombóvári Ferenc)\
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-21#post-3909743
Ken Follett - Könyörtelenül (Dr. Batiz Géza)\
Ken Follett - Kulcs a Manderley-házhoz(Gépész)\
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-44#post-4486477
Ken Follett - Tű a szénakazalban (Dombóvári Ferenc)\
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-21#post-3910102
Ken Follett- Az idők végezetéig(Virágh Tibor)\
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-31#post-5235711
Ken Follett - A katedrális(Varanyi Lajos)\
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-31#post-5235711
Ken Follett,- Az évszázad bankrablása (Lukácsy Katalin)\
Ken Follett-Alattunk az óceán(Varanyi Lajos)\
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-31#post-5236628

Ezeket keresd bárhol, kérd ahol tudod.
Munkád eredménnyel jár, ha sokat dolgozol


----------



## tornando (2017 December 19)

Volt itt egy könyvről írás eltűnt
*Rudolf Péter miatt kell
*
Az Ember az egyetlen élőlény, aki fogyaszt, anélkül, hogy termelne. Nem tud tejet adni, nem tud tojást tojni, gyönge ahhoz, hogy húzza az ekét, és nem elég gyors ahhoz, hogy meg tudja fogni a nyulat. Mégis ő az állatok ura.




https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-31#post-5241241
„_Az állatok a disznókról az Emberekre, az Emberekről a disznókra, aztán a disznókról megint az Emberekre néztek, és már nem tudták megmondani, melyik az Ember, és melyik a disznó._”

Hosszabban:
_Orwell: Állatfarm röviden_

_ A történet egy angliai majorban játszódik. A major gazdája bezárja az állatokat, és a tanyaházban nyugovóra tér. Ekkor az állatok gyűlést szerveznek egy Őrnagy nevű disznó vezetésével. Az állat elmondja, hogy haldoklik, és valószínűleg hamarosan már nem lesz köztük, viszont megjósol egy forradalmat. Arra buzdítja a major állatnépét, hogy lázadjanak az elnyomás és a rossz körülmények ellen. Így elűzhetik Mr. Jonest, a major gazdáját, és egy jobb, felvirágzó kor elé nézhetnek. Hangsúlyozza, hogy jelenleg a létminimumon vannak eltartva, alig kapnak enni, kölykeiket elveszik, őket pedig lemészárolják. Másnap éjszaka az Őrnagy elpusztul. Az állatok forradalmat csinálnak és elűzik a farmról Mr. Jonest (Tehénistálló Csatája).A csatában az egyik disznó, Hógolyó megsebesül a hátán, de hősiesen helytáll. Lefektetik az állatizmus alapelveit, a hét szabályt arra alapozva, hogy semmiképpen ne hasonlítsanak a gaz emberre, aki őket nyomorban tartotta. Ünnepélyesen átveszik a hatalmat a major felett, innentől kezdve Állatfarmnak hívják. Programokat dolgoznak ki a jólét eléréséhez. A farmon általánosan elfogadott, hogy a disznók a legintelligensebb állatok. Ennek nevében ők döntenek mindenről, a döntéseket pedig gyűléseken megvitatják. Ünnepélyes keretek között újrahantolják az Őrnagy koponyáját, és elhatározzák, hogy minden vasárnap tisztelegve körüljárják. Az állatok tanulnak, képzik magukat, tervszerűen dolgoznak úgy, hogy komoly (pl. fizikai, matematikai) ismereteket szereznek. Ennek következtében Hógolyó terveket készít egy szélmalomra, mely villanyáramot és meleg vizet biztosítana télre. A terveket Napóleon (disznó) elítéli. Egyre fokozódik az ellenségeskedés Hógolyó és Napóleon között, Hógolyó szélmalom-párti, Napóleon pedig továbbra is ellenzi. A gyűléseken mindig az aktuális felszólalónak szavaznak bizalmat a (buta) állatok. Napóleon erőszakos módszerekkel átveszi a hatalmat az állatfarm felett, és megszilárdítja befolyását. Hógolyót elüldözik. Innentől kezdve mindenért őt teszik felelőssé, ami Napóleon rossz 'politikájából' vagy döntéseiből fakad. Bűnbak lesz az egész farm számára. Az állatok éjt nap alá téve dolgoznak, keményebben, mint Mr. Jones idejében, építik a szélmalmot, emellett termelik az eleségüket télre. Két év után (egy évvel később a tervezettnél) végre elkészülni látszik a szélmalom, melyet egy vihar lerombol. Természetesen Hógolyót teszik ezért is felelőssé, és felesküsznek a bosszúra ellene. Az állatállomány már kicserélődött, kevesen emlékeznek a forradalomra, és a versükre (Angolhon Állatai). Napóleon beköltözik a tanyaházba 9 kutyából álló testőrségével, majd sorra megszegi az állatizmus 7 pontját. Ágyban alszik, sört főzet magának, nem dolgozik, hazárdíroz, erkölcstelen életet él. Emellett talpnyaló szolgájával (Süvi) folyamatosan átíratja az tanyaház falára felírt 7 pontot úgy, ahogy neki tetszik. Persze az állatoknak el kell fogadniuk, hogy ha úgy van fenn a falon, akkor az mindig is úgy volt. A "Négy láb jó, két láb rossz" feliratot lecseréli "Négy láb jó, két láb jobb"-ra, majd a disznók másnapra megtanulnak két lábon járni. Egyik éjszaka Süvi leesik a létráról, miközben a házfali szöveget festegeti. Másnap Benjamin, a kecske kételkedik, hogy valóban jó-e a két láb, és mivel nem tud olvasni, Mollieval elolvastatja a ház falára írt szöveget: "Mindenki egyenlő, de egyesek egyenlőbbek." - a mű kulcsmondata. A mű befejezése, hogy a szomszédos majorok gazdáival kártyáznak a tanyaházban Napóleon és Süvi, míg arról kötnek üzletet, hogy még több pénzt csinálnak az állati javakból, és ezeket egymás között eladogatják. "Már nem lehetett megkülönböztetni, hogy melyik ember és melyik disznó"._


----------



## medvegy (2017 December 19)

tornando írta:


> Volt itt egy könyvről írás eltűnt
> *Rudolf Péter miatt kell
> *
> Az Ember az egyetlen élőlény, aki fogyaszt, anélkül, hogy termelne. Nem tud tejet adni, nem tud tojást tojni, gyönge ahhoz, hogy húzza az ekét, és nem elég gyors ahhoz, hogy meg tudja fogni a nyulat. Mégis ő az állatok ura. .........


Nem csak az állatok ura - időnként az állatok koronázatlan királya is, tornando


----------



## tornando (2017 December 19)

medvegy írta:


> Nem csak az állatok ura - időnként az állatok koronázatlan királya is, tornando


Tudod milyen rettenetesen félreérthető ez?
Attól függ ki mennyire sértődős
Volt egy idézet onnan is lehet nézni mintha azt folytatnád de úgy nem értem próbálom napi politikába illeszteni
Próbálom CH életébe illeszteni úgy se kerek
Vagy mert amit írsz ott van egy vessző, még jó hogy nem kettőspont.
Az Orvellről még írok
Egyelőre csak idézet:
„_Az állatok a disznókról az Emberekre, az Emberekről a disznókra, aztán a disznókról megint az Emberekre néztek, és már nem tudták megmondani, melyik az Ember, és melyik a disznó._”
--------------------
Mint mondtam nem vagyok sértődős de van egy idézet
ami elgondolkodtat
*Medvegy apukád neve Mr.Engler?*
Akkor te vagy az egyik amatőr felolvasó *Engler József/Teddyted*
Aki több könyvet felolvasott


medvegy írta:


> Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de Apa 1983-ban hosszú ideig vendégprofesszor volt a Dán Királyi Gyógyszerészeti Egyetemen. A szállásadója, aki egyébként maga egy idős történész professzor asszony volt, megmutatta, hogyan is élnek a dánok. 15W-os villanykörte az előszobába, mert az áram drága Koppenhágában. Mikor Apa elment és vett egy hatvanas izzót, mert majd a nyakát törte esténként, az öregasszony majdnem szívszélhüdést kapott. Egy tojás egész napra, mert so expensive, és mikor Apa fürdött, jujjj, hát mennyi ideig, mikor főzött, not too big flame, *Mr.Engler*... és így tovább. És ez nem csak az idős hölgy szeszélye volt, ugyanezeket tapasztalta bárhol.


Fazekas Zsolt: Hagyományok (Előadja: Engler József)
Tölgyesi Zoltán: Galamb Béla találkozása (Előadja: Engler József)
Nyíri Eszter (Stiga): Vihar egy kád vízben (Előadja: Engler József)
Varga Bea (OnSai): Jóvágású vérfarkas nősülne (Előadja: Engler József)
Bukros Zsolt (Maggoth): A Múltba Zuhant Űrhajós (Előadja: Engler József)
Balázsi Gábor (Xenoteph): Gyakorlat teszi a mestert (Előadja: Engler József)
Klasszikusok novellái a magyar szabadságharcról
Elmondja Engler József


----------



## medvegy (2017 December 19)

tornando írta:


> Tudod milyen rettenetesen félreérthető ez?
> Attól függ ki mennyire sértődős
> ..............
> Vagy mert amit írsz ott van egy vessző, még jó hogy nem kettőspont.
> ......


Jááájjjj..... fel se tünt. nehogy magadra vedd már.
Így, hogy szóltál, tényleg igen ostobán jön ki  De jól tudod, hogy nem annak szántam.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 19)

Eredeti helyen olvashatod:
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii.53775/page-44#post-4492445
*
Igen tisztelt Jogban Érdemes, Tanult Kollégák !
Tisztelt Kiadók, Szerzők, Fordítók !*


Miután többek között az amatőr felolvasói blogot is / https://felolvaso.wordpress.com / természetesen olvassák, hiszen e nélkül nem lett volna mostanában közvetlen kiadói és egyéb jogtudósi megkeresés, ebben a nyílt levélben pár rövid javaslatot teszek, remélten mindenki javára:

– Az irodalom sokrétű érték. Művel, elgondolkodtat, szórakoztat, szellemi táplálék a léleknek. Gondolom, ebben egyetértünk.
Sok ember számára a meghangosított irodalom, írásmű mindennapos, gyakran egyetlen lehetőség a mootonitás, magány és sok egyéb ellenében. Kiemelten ilyenek a látássérültek, idős emberek, de ez szinte mindenkit érinthet.

– Az írások szerzőit és fordítóit természetesen díjazás illeti meg munkájáért. A szerzői jogdíj nem elvitatható. Azonban a rendszer, amit e köré építettek, átgondolatlan, értelmetlen és szükségtelen.
Nem megkérdőjelezve a szerzőt/fordítót megillető jogokat, a 70 évben (gyakran áttételesen 80-100 évben) meghúzott időkorlát gyakorlatilag mindent ellehetetlenít . A magyar nyelv szerkezetének és érthetőségének változása miatt e szabályozás már szinte csak a nehezen felmondható, mai fülnek idegenül hangzó anyagokat engedélyezi – nem beszélve azok mára szinte teljesen inaktív tartalmairól.

Én magam sok jogtiszta, klasszikus anyagot olvasok fel. Minőségi írásokat. Azonban olvasnék én szívesen egyebet is, mert nem erre van igény – de a tűzzel kellene hozzá játszadozni. Kis példa:
” Vaj’h mely indulat rezgette meg nemes keblében az indulat hullámait, miáltal orczája oly pírba öltözött, mit csak hasztalan szerelemmel égő nemesifjaknál is ritkán láthatni, ha lánglobot vető lelki szikráikat a leánykagőg csalárd szivárványa, vagy az agg atya rideg pillantásának jéghideg árja mossa el, mélyívű szenvedésre kárhoztatva véle a mégoly hűségesen kitartó gavallért is…” – tessék kérem ezt el- illetve felolvasni. Nem csak ezt a három sort – az egész könyvet. Nem csak ezt az egyet, hanem CSAK ilyesmit. És tessék kérem ezt hallgatni, lehetőleg mindíg. Miért? Ugyanis EZT és ILYESMIT méltóztatnak engedélyezni szabad felolvasásként.

– Lehet kapni kiadói hanganyagot, halgassák azt. A mi hallgatóink nemigen hallgatják. Tudják Önök, miért? Mert nincs rá pénzük. Mert egy pár órás üzleti forgalmazású hanganyag kimeríti a havi “egyéb” kategória költségkeretét – és egy hónapon keresztül nem fogják hússzor meghallgatni ugyanazt. Tudom, rossz szokás, de harmadszorra már unalmas…

– A kiadói anyagok precízek, stúdióminőségűek, ilyet szabad hallgatni. Az amatőr anyagok olyanok, amilyenek, rontják a színvonalat. Nos, ez néha sajnos igaz – bár mi viszont folytonosan fejlődünk úgy technikai, mint narrátori szinten. Valljuk be, párszor azért tudunk olyant, mint egyes összefércelten piacra dobott CD, amit hakniként elhadarva, pénzért vetnek a közönség elé. Ellenben a jogdíj miatt az a hivatalos és a szövegtartalom miatt úgyis megveszi majd, akit érdekel…
Másfelől az ilyen igényes stúdiómunka a saját magas színvonal és az elvárások tartásán felül főként az üzlethez szükséges. Az amatőr hanganyagok hallgatói köre számára gyakran luxus, illetve esetleges sallang, ott mások az igények.

– Igen komoly kérdés a kit is érdekel dolga. Sokakat érdekelne. Ebből sokan vásárlók – vannak kétségtelenül nem ilyenek is. Ám vegyünk egy kiadói hangoskönyvet. Készül belőle 3-5000 darab. Jobb esetben mondjuk 10000. Ez üzleti vállalkozás, mindenki tisztesen megkapja érte a bevételét, a vevő pedig (jó esetben) egy jó minőségű hanganyagot. Azonban az országban 10millióan, a külföldi magyarokat beszámítva ennél jóval többen élünk. Tehát, ha egy nagyon sikeres, pl. akár 10ezres szériás hanganyag kiment a piacra, többszöröse marad azok száma, akikhez ez nem jut el, vagy el sem juthat. Számukra marad az amatőr felolvasás – alkalmasint nem is az a témakör és szerző, ami a Kiadónál megjelenik, vagy tervben van. Lenne párhuzamos mozgástér. Igen, mi alkalmasint néha belegázolhatunk az Üzlet mozgásterébe, ám ez egyszerűen elkerülhető.
Mit akarok ezzel? Új, vagy kurrens kiadások esetén semmit. Azonban olyan anyagoknál, ami már második-harmadik futását éli, vagy pár évtized után elfelejtődik, elérhetetlen vagy már nem aktuálisan piacképes – mindent. Ugyanis ebből már nem fognak pénzt kifacsarni, mert rengeteg új és sokkal piacképesebb anyag áll rendelkezésre – viszont ezekre az írásokra is komoly kereslet lenne. Nem, nem feltétlen üzleti – emberi. Mert ezek már nem fejőstehenek, ellenben attól még értékek maradhatnak.

– Rendben, akkor a felolvasók fizessék meg a jogdíjat és akkor lehet. Nos kérem, én is, a többiek is amatőrként, minden ellenszolgáltatás nélkül saját szabadidőnkben, saját költségünkön, mások számára készítjük ezeket az anyagokat. A mecenatúrát ennél jobban nem tudjuk fokozni. Van egy határ. Havi tucat-órákat eltöltve azzal, hogy másoknak ingyen adhassunk, nem tudjuk még saját kis fizetésünket, tartalékunkat igen érdekes összegű és hátterű jogdíjakra is elkölteni. Tudom, nem szép dolog tőlünk, de bocsátassék ennyi meg nekünk is.

– MI LEHET AKKOR A MEGOLDÁS?
– Egyfelől természetesen mi, amatőr, ingyenesen a köz javára dolgozó felolvasók azonnal fejezzük be üzletromboló és jogdíjkárosító ártalmas tevékenységünket! – Megtehetnénk. A kedvünket kellően veszik el tőle. Ám nem tesszük meg.

Nem tesszük, három okból sem.
– mert számítanak ránk. Sok ember számít ránk, akiknek ez nagyon komoly segítség.
– mert NEM okozunk Önöknek, Kiadóknak versenyt, vagy piacvesztést, vagy kárt. Egyszerűen azért nem, mert részben az a párszáz ember, akikhez a mi anyagaink eljutnak, nem az Önök vevői. Nem fizetőképes kereslet – az Önök fizetőképes köreit mi sem reklámkampányokkal, sem országos hálózatokkal, sem bármely terítői körökkel, hirdetéssel, vagy bárhogy NEM ZAVARJUK, nem csábítjuk el, nem érjük el – és nem is akarjuk. Egyszerűen ők megmaradnak továbbra is Önöknek, üzleti szektornak.
– Nem vagyunk sokan és nem vagyunk mérvadók. Ami anyagot mi felolvasunk, közreadunk, nem számottevő a piacon. Igaz, utóbbiban van kivétel – ezt azonban önkorlátozással és sok egyébbel azonnal szabályozni tudjuk magunk is.

– HOGYAN TUDNÁNK AKKOR LÉTEZNI EGYMÁS MELLETT, EGYMÁST KIEGÉSZÍTVE?
Egyszerűen. Két dolog lehetséges.
– Önök mindezt figyelmen kívül hagyják, és határozott erővel, a jelen állapotokat fenntartva továbbra is egyre erőteljesebben fellépnek az ellen, hogy mi ilyen anyagot készítsünk és közzétegyünk, most már a gyengénlátóknál és egyéb eddig preferált területeken is. Ebben az esetben tovább folyik a mostani szerencsétlen és értelmetlen állapot. Fognak készülni anyagok tovább is, legfeljebb más partizánmódszerek és csűrés-csavarás mellett. És egyre intenzívebben fognak új kiadású írások megjelenni, komoly bosszúságot okozva és erőforrásokat lekötve. És ez a helyzet mindenkit felőröl, mert egyre értelmetlenebb vitákat szül, egyre nagyobb közösségi hullámokat fog vetni, ami szép lassan eléri immár valóban az Önök piaci érdekeltségeit is. Dávid-Góliát harc lenne, persze, de nem megoldhatatlan. Ellenben végtelenül ostoba és felesleges.

– Célszerűen a másik megoldás javasolható.

Induljunk ki abból, hogy Önök, Kiadók /Szerzők, Fordítók/ joggal tartanak igényt üzleti bevételre, mi ellenben nem, hiszen nem üzleti, hanem civil, humán érdekeltség vagyunk.
Az amatőrök állítják: alapvetően jelenleg sem befolyásolják vagy sértik az Önök üzleti érdekeit. Vannak ugyan átcsapongások, ám ezt önszabályozással rendbe téve folytonosan elkerülhetik. Viszont MOZGÁSTERET KÉRNEK maguknak, a jelenlegi gúzsbakötés helyett.
Nem túl nagy mozgásteret. Épp csak annyit, hogy a jelenlegi 70-100 éves idétlen leszabályozásból kilépve – ha nem is törvényváltással, mert bár az lenne a megoldás, de ezt nem kérhetjük, de egyedi megállapodásokkal, Kiadók, Szerzők, Fordítók egyedi … vegyük úgy, belátásával, nagylelkűségével, ésszerűségével – engedjenek teret a porosabb, piacképtelenebb, nem bestseller területeken is számunkra a folytonos jogfenyegetettséggel szemben végzendő ingyenes civil munkához is. Mindössze ennyi.

Magyarul: ésszerű lenne áttekinteni egy-egy Kiadó, Szerző, Fordítóval közösen, melyek azok a munkák, amik a jelen és vártan közeli jövőbeni terveiknél már nem szerepelnek. Amit egyszer üzleti szempontból (is) kifacsartak, illetve azóta lassan kikopott a piacról.
Ez húsz-harminc év távlatáról indulva visszafelé számunkra hatalmas mozgásteret jelenthet, épp elég nagyot ahhoz, hogy talán még véletlenül se zavarjuk az Önök üzleti tevékenységét. Ezekre az átnézett-egyeztetett anyagokra megkapva a nonprofit, Open Acess nyílt hozzáférésű meghangosíthatóság engedélyét, mindenki megnyugodhat és szabadon dolgozhat.
Nincs sok amatőr felolvasó. Aktív talán hét-nyolc. Ami könyvet tisztességesen meg tudnak csinálni – főleg az így remélten elnyert új, számunkra hatalmas mozgástérben – sem időben, sem mennyiségben nem képes befolyást gyakorolni. Ellenben adni képes, annak a nem több, mint pár száz embernek, akik számára ez másként elérhetetlen.

Azzal, hogy egy Kiadó, vagy egyéb üzlet érdekeit nem sértjük az engedély alapján – még lehetne hivatkozni a fordítói vagy szerzői érdekekre. A szerzői jogdíj azonban akkor is elérhetetlen számukra, ha ezt mi vagy csináljuk, vagy nem csináljuk, mivel épp a már nem elérhető vagy nem forgalomtervezett területeket kérjük el. A szerző-fordító számára esetleg más műveihez az ismertség csak segíthet. Ha pedig mégis épp azt az elfeledett vagy elkallódott művet akarná egy vállalkozás üzletté tenni – akkor szól és visszavonjuk.
Ám horribile dictu még abban is partnerek lehetünk, ha esetleg megtisztelnek vele, hogy ezért a gesztusért cserébe, vagy e mellett a kiadó-szerző-fordító igényeket segítsük, “be” vagy “alá”dolgozzunk. Magam nevében mindenképp.

A jelen képtelen helyzet megoldását – én legalábbis – valahogy így látom kezelhetőnek.
Köszönet a figyelemért – remélem, az érdemi reagálás és a békés közeledés lehetőségével élni tudunk.

Üdvözlettel: Engler József / teddyted


----------



## tornando (2017 December 20)

QQCS842 írta:


> *Michael Connelly - Vércsoport* - mp3 - sztereo​*Fülszöveg:*
> Terrel McCaleb vezette a Los Angeles körzetében történő összes sorozatgyilkosság nyomozását az FBI-nál. Szívműtéte után nyugdíjazták, ám nyomozói ösztöneitől hajtva elvállal egy titokzatos ügyet. Lassan kiderül, hogy olyan gyilkos nyomába eredt, akinek a bűnei elképesztőbbek és ijesztőbbek, mint bármi, amivel korábban találkozott. A Vércsoport a legjobb thrillerek egyike. A regényből Véres munka címmel film is készült Clint Eastwood rendezésében és főszereplésével.
> 
> *A felolvasás adatai:
> ...







*Michael Connelly - Vércsoport*
Ezt a könyvet talán el se olvastam volna.
Ha te nem olvasod fel.
Mivel tetszenek a felolvasási módszereid, stílusa, célkitűzése, ezért vettem ezt sorra
*Ezt vallod a felolvasásról:*


> *Milyen a jó felolvasó Ön szerint?*
> 
> Az, aki el tudja hitetni velem, hogy Ő nincs is. Aki be tudja kapcsolni a képzeletbeli vetítőgépet, és megjelenik a képzeletbeli vetítővásznon a képzeletbeli film, aminek én vagyok a rendezője.


Ezt találom könyveidben a felolvasó szerénységét, háttérben maradását ezért kedvelem könyveidet.
A könyv pedig jobb mint gondoltam
Bűnügyit krimi jellegűt már rég olvastam.
Az a könyv pedig tartalomra is jó !
Ez az amikor a könyv és a felolvasó egymást viszi sikerre


----------



## medvegy (2017 December 20)

tornando írta:


> .....
> Mint mondtam nem vagyok sértődős de van egy idézet
> ami elgondolkodtat
> *Medvegy apukád neve Mr.Engler?*
> ...


Hát lebuktam... én lennék. Miután majd tíz éves teddytedkedés után elegáns ívben lapátra tettek, azért mégis visszajöttem, medvegyként. Fogok majd feltölteni továbbra is, tervek szerint jövőre megint dolgozom picit a hangoskönyvekkel.


----------



## medvegy (2017 December 23)




----------



## tornando (2017 December 24)

medvegy írta:


> Hát lebuktam... én lennék. Miután majd tíz éves teddytedkedés után elegáns ívben lapátra tettek, azért mégis visszajöttem, medvegyként. Fogok majd feltölteni továbbra is, tervek szerint jövőre megint dolgozom picit a hangoskönyvekkel.


Üdvözöllek Teddy-medvegy!!
*Két mackó*
Nkem akkor is a Teddy mackó jut eszembe
Pedig tudom
A Teddy Ted az a képregényből jött






Na de a két mackó a Teddy mackó
És a Medcegy macó itt van két kép egyik felnőtt öreg medve
A másik a gyermekmedve









Mindkettő pedig Ő




Írásaidat szerettem (szeretem) olvasni még a híreknél is
Soha nem voltál túlzó részrehajló vagy vagy hazug
_*Akinek a szava nem ér semmit, az maga sem ér semmit...*_


----------



## tornando (2017 December 24)

Jeles ünnep, szép zöld fenyő, csengő csilingel a fákon, legyen békés, boldog ünnepetek, szívemből kívánom! 


*Most pedig egy Kellemes ünnepeket kívánás után bemutatok másik előadót*
Akit kit ÉN _Kállay Ferenc-nek_ nevezek. A Jó munkásember megbízhatósága és az életmű kialakulása miatt.

A riportot találtam de idehozom engedéllyel
Akinek neve kiderül később
*Címe beszélgetés Sándor Jánossal*
Árvay Mária riportja Sándor Jánossal

_Kérem, pár szóban meséljen nekünk magáról, élete fontosabb eseményeiről!_


_1950. március 21-én születtem Dunaharasztiban. Az általános után a Kandó Kálmán Híradás- és Műszeripari Technikumba jártam okosodni. Ebben az iskolában forgatták a „Pál utcai fiúk” című film iskolai jeleneteit. Ekkor már érezni lehetett, hogy megszűnik ez a képzési forma, mert utánunk csak egy évfolyamot indítottak, azt is csökkentett létszámmal._


_A további tanulmányaimat a Kandó Kálmán Villamosipari Műszaki Főiskolán folytattam. A diplomával a zsebemben mindjárt fejest ugrottam a munka világába, de nem sokáig dolgoztam, mert három hónap múlva behívtak katonának kettő évre. Mit ne mondjak, nem rajongtam érte. Leszerelés után visszamentem a volt munkahelyemre, és itt ért a másik meglepetés, újra meg kellet tanulni a szakmát, mert a digitális technikában ez idő tájt kezdtek elterjedni az integrált áramkörök, amiről addig fogalmam se volt. Időközben megházasodtam, született három gyermekünk, egy fiú egy lány egy fiú sorrendben. Felettük is szép lassan eljárt az idő, „megemberesedtek” és kirepültek a családi fészekből._


_Telt múlt az idő, mígnem 2014 közepén én is beléptem a nyugdíjasok sorába. Mint köztudomású: a nyugdíjasnak „rengeteg” szabadideje van. Azóta egy kicsit több idő jut a „hangoskodásra”. Köszönetet szeretnék mondani az asszonypajtásnak, hogy elviseli ezt a „hangoskodó” hóbortomat._



*Gyermekként sokat járt könyvtárba?*


_Ha jól emlékszem, kb. 11-12 éves koromtól fogva olvasgattam könyveket, de nem sokat._


_A továbbtanulást Pesten és Budán folytattam, és a napi utazás 4-5 órába tellett. Mit tehet az ember ilyenkor, hogy agyonüsse ezt a holt időt? Akkoriban persze nem létezett okostelefon, MP3 lejátszó, meg hasonló kütyük, így maradt a könyv. Persze segített az a körülmény is, hogy a Boráros téren kellett átszállnom, és innen nem messze van a Szabó Ervin fiókkönyvtára. Így a könyvutánpótlás nagyon könnyűvé vált._


_Az olvasás azért is volt jó, mert így nem kellett az utastársaim dumáit hallgatnom, mert ez az emberke olvas, akkor nem zavarjuk._


*Miért döntött úgy, hogy felolvas látássérülteknek?*


_Bevallom, ez a lehetőség eszembe sem jutott. Mikor ez az egész elkezdődött, akkor a munkám folytán autóval kellett járni az egész országban. És vezetés közben a könyvolvasás nem egészséges. Hiányzott a könyv. Így a tv-nézést felváltotta az olvasás. Közben jött az ötlet: mi volna, ha digitalizálnám az olvasott könyvet. Közben a rádióban hallottam, hogy F. Nagy Angéla (szakácskönyvek írója) megkérdezte Kolozsvári Grandpierre Emil-t: „Honnan tudhatná meg, ha valami nem jó a leírt szövegben?” Mire a válasz: „Ha úgy érzed, hogy valami nem jó, akkor olvasd fel hangosan!”_


_Ezután én is hangosan „javítottam” a digitalizált szöveget. Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet volt, rengeteg hibát lehetett így kijavítani. Ezenközben rátaláltam a CH-ra, (canadahun.com) és innen szedegettem le a hangoskönyveket, amit vezetés közben hallgattam._


_Itt láttam, hogy egyes emberkék saját maguk olvasnak fel könyveket. Innen jött az ötlet: mi volna, ha én is felolvasnék egyet?_


_Így készült el első felolvasásom: Fekete István: Kele című könyve. Feltettem a CH-ra, és vártam a véleményeket. És miután nem ordították le a hajamat a fejemről, vérszemet kaptam, és azóta „hangoskodom”._


*Hogyan került kapcsolatba a Vakok Szövetségével?*


_Már több hangoskönyvet töltöttem fel, mikor 2014 közepe táján kaptam email-t Taba Zsófiától, hogy az általam készített hangoskönyveket szeretné közzétenni az MVGYOSZ hangoskönyvtárának tagjai részére, és ehhez kéri a beleegyezésemet._


_Megállapodtunk egy időpontban, bementem, megcsináltuk a kontraktust, (szerződést) és azóta hangoskodom az MVGYOSZ-nek._


_Egyéb szervezeteknél is vállal felolvasást? Hol?_


_Rövid válasz: nem._


_Child Lee-től és Frei Tamástól számos könyvet olvasott fel. Közel állnak Önhöz a szerzők? Milyen egyéb műfajban olvas fel szívesen?_

_*Megtudhatjuk, hogy született a „QQCS842” álnév?*_

_Természetesen. A lányom kiskorában igen kíváncsi volt, így ragadt rá a „Kukucs” becenév, ami sokáig kitartott. Hogy érdekesebb legyen, lecseréltem a „k u” betűket „Q” betűre. Ami pedig a 842-t illeti: ’84-ben februárban született._

_*Miért nem saját neve alatt olvas fel?*_

_Mert anno ez az álnév jó ötletnek tűnt, és miután senki sem berzenkedett ellene, így maradt._
*Jövőbeli terveiről megtudhatunk valamit?*

Erre egyelőre csak így tudok válaszolni: „Ahogy lesz, úgy lesz” (Koncz Zsuzsa)

(Forrás:https://felolvaso.wordpress.com/2017/04/03/hangsegitseggel-szolgalok-beszelgetes-sandor-janossal/
Hangsegítséggel szolgálók, beszélgetés Sándor Jánossal / Sándor János [riportalany]; Árvay Mária [riporter].
Vakok világa. 2017/március



QQCS842 írta:


> Az Agrárbárók Frei Tamás negyedik akcióregénye. A főhős ezúttal is André, a korábbi három kötetből már jól ismert magyar származású francia titkosügynök, akit ezúttal nehéz lesz felismerni…


----------



## tornando (2017 December 24)

*Anvike-Vendetta a Kossuth utcában*
Ennek az előadása a rajzfilmek szinkronhangjára emlékeztet
Nem rossz egészen hallgatható, mert nem egy regény csak egy rövid karcolat.
Egészen jó a bábjáték üdesége a kutya viselkedés kiváló alakítója
Nagyregényektől mást várok
Más, meg mást.
Azt mondja el más.


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 17)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> *Robert Capa: Kissé elmosódva*


*Felolvassa:* Solténszky Tibor
A hangfelvételt Kulcsár Péter készítette
Zenei szerkesztő: Kakó Gyula
Rendezte: Sólyom András






_Ezekkel a szavakkal ajánlotta könyvét az olvasók figyelmébe 1947-ben a legendás fotóriporter, Robert Capa, alias Friedmann Endre_. Az eredetileg filmforgatókönyvnek készült írás valójában egy szerelmi történet, melyet át- meg átszőnek Capa második világháborús haditudósítói munkájának eseményei - pergő cselekményével, szellemes és humoros párbeszédeivel valóban filmvászonra kívánkozik. De sokat elárul az eleinte írónak készülő, világvándor fotósról is, akiről már életében tudták ismerői: bármily hihetetlen kalandokba keveredjék, bármennyire közel kerüljön is a halálhoz, számára a valóság még mindig nem elég érdekes. Capa vérbeli mesemondó volt: egy kicsit színezett itt, egy kicsit hozzátoldott ott, és máris megszületett a remek sztori. A szellemes társalgót imádták a nők, olyan hírességek zsongták körül, mint nagy szerelme, Ingrid Bergman, barátai között tudhatta Steinbecket, Hemingwayt, John Hustont, Billy Wildert és Picassót is. A Kissé elmosódva című, stílusában itt-ott Rejtő Jenő-i ízeket felvonultató háborús memoár.

Egy olyan könyv került* kolonel *jóvoltából kezembe amit nem terveztem elolvasni meghallgatni
Bár a háborús könyvek régen érdekeltek
*Ez a könyv nem csaták leírása*
Ez a könyv hangulatot érzéseket ad vissza ami sokkal hitelesebb mint a csaták és fegyverek leírása
A helyszínék jó része frontvonal mögötti kalandok is és szerencsés helyzetek sokasága
Könnyed lezser mint rejtő egyes legionáriusai.Mégis bele visz bennünket az afrikai hadszíntéren át a szicíliai partraszállás Olaszország visszafoglalásáig
Ott leszünk a D napon a* normandiai partraszállás* a második frontnál
Nincsen benne semmi hősies bevallja megfutamodott és harctéri sokkba került.Mert ilyen a háború
Ám a fotósságáig vezető út abszurd még hadbíróság elé is kerül
Magyar állampolgárként akkreditáltatja magát az angol hadsereg mellé az államokból. Tipikusan magyaros észjárással ügyeskedi át magát a katonai bürokrácián, valahogy mindent el tud intézni, valahogy mindenhol belebotlik egy régi jó barátba/barátnőbe, akinek épp a megfelelő helyhez vannak összeköttetései, és valahogy mindig van nála néhány üveg whiskey/konyak/gin hajóskapitányok, pilóták, szállodaportások és gépíró kisasszonyok megvesztegetésére.

Az előadóról: tiszta szép beszédű tipikus memoár felolvasás semmi játék
Nem is kell ide más.
Viszont remek aláfestőzene ami a merengés a visszaidézés hangulatát adja
A könyv címéhez is illik Kissé elmosódva
Amire az alábbi apropót kell tenni:




A laborban az egyik asszisztens állítólag annyira kíváncsi volt a képekre, hogy az előhívás után a szokásosnál magasabbra állította a szárítóban a hőmérsékletet, hogy gyorsabban száradjanak a negatívok. A hő azonban leolvasztotta az emulziót, 8 teljes kép és további 3 kocka bizonyos részeinek kivételével teljesen megsemmisültek a felbecsülhetetlen értékű, megismételhetetlen fotók, a megmaradtak is elmosódtak. Mindazonáltal a LIFE június 19-én leközölt 10 képet _"slightly out of focus"_ _("*enyhén életlen*")_ magyarázkodó képaláírással.
Ez annyira felbosszantotta Capát, hogy később ezt a címet adta eredetileg forgatókönyvnek szánt háborús emlékiratainak is.







*Solténszky Tibor* tőle se fogunk sajnos többet hallgatni meghalt
dramaturg rendező Magyar Rádió bemondója volt






Hallgassátok meg lányok, fiúk nincs túl sok vér de van könnyedség és szemléltető erő.


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 21)

gabac írta:


> Pásztor Árpád - A muzi


Egy rég letöltött hangoskönyv amire csak rászaladt a lejátszó mikor aludtam
A muzi
*Hogy mi a muzi?
Nem tudom.Mindjárt kiderül miért nem tudom*

*Nem az elején volt amikor felébredtem*
A* vizsga napja *itt kezdődött számomra a történet!!

Csak hallgatom és már érzek
Itt minden korabeli”békeidők” –kora beli


















Látom a Monarchia katonaságát masírozva a Neugebäude a Nájgebáj kaszárnyába vissza a lövészetről




*Neugebäude a Nájgebáj Újépület*​A Széchenyi-tér, a Hold-utca, a Gyapjú-utca és a Nádor-utca folytatása között elterülő óriási területet foglalta el ez a molnárkékre festett falú kaszárnya, egész város!, melyet még II. József császár építtetett száz év előtt. Akkor még új volt, de Piki már úgy tanult róla az iskolában, hogy 1849-ben oda zárták és ott végezték ki a hazafiakat.


_messze megelőzve a menetet futott előre, hogy minél jobban láthassa, élvezhesse ezt a csodálatos látványt! _
_Egy egész ezred. És elől a banda. És a banda élén a "tambur major"._



_
Békét és szépséget,példaképeket,eszményképeket a hősiességről az oktatás értékeit nehézségét.
De becsületes emberszerető példakép tanárokkal akik szeretik a gyerekeket és szerettetik az irodalmat
Nagyon jó a hangulata,a könyvnek
_
_Tetsző részre bukkantam Ez az első hallgatott szakaszom volt:_
_*A vizsga napja*:
A nyitott ajtón, ablakon át más osztályokból már az ének hallatszott ki, - boldogok, azok már vizsgáztak! - De Piki osztályában még csak a magyarnál tartottak. A közönség között szorongva sötétbarna selyemruhában ott ült édesanyja is. Ünnepre jött. Mert ha Piki a Muzi, az utcák gyermeke volt is, mindig kitünően tanult s édesanyja minden évben eljött a vizsgájára, hogy örüljön fia feleletének.
És Bende iskolaszéki elnök úr csak úgy kapásból Pikire mutatott.
Piki felállott.
Van abban valami ünnepies, érdekes, ha valaki vizsgán feleletre feláll. Osztálytársai kíváncsian lesik, hogy hogyan felel, a szülők izgulnak, hogy mit tud a más gyereke, a tanító szorong, hogy nem marad-e szégyenben?
Hát ha még az iskolaszéki elnök kérdez!... No Piki, mi lesz most!
Az iskolaszéki elnök úr a magyar versek közül csak egyre emlékezett... "Hadnagy uram", írta Gyulai Pál. Ezzel akart hát büszkélkedni.
- Na, fiam, - kérdezte komoly hangon - meg tudnád-e mondani, ki írta a Hadnagy uram-at?
Piki édesanyjának megállott a szíve verése... Tudja, vagy nem tudja?
Piki világosan, derűsen, csillogó szemmel felelte:
- Gyulai Pál.

Jól van, nagyon jól van! - hagyta helyben az iskolaszéki elnök úr.
Rózsa tanító úr meg volt elégedve, vidáman suhogtatta a nádpálcáját.
- És el tudnád-e mondani? - kérdezte a tanfelügyelő úr. (Mert ezt ő is tudja, ebben tekintély.)
És Piki hívásra sem várva, kilépett a pad elé, összeütötte a bokáját, meghajlott és szabályosan, ahogy illett, mondani kezdte: Hadnagy uram... Írta: Gyulai Pál. Aztán szünetet tartott és betartva a párbeszédet, a hangsúlyt, a lendületet, szavalta:
"Hadnagy uram, hadnagy uram!"
"Mi bajod van, édes fiam?"
Az iskolaszéki elnök úr figyelt... Éppen úgy mondta ez a kisfiú, mint ahogy ő is tudta. Éppen úgy! Szóról szóra... Piki édesanyjának a melle csak úgy emelkedett az izgalomtól, amúgy is piros arcára még pirosabb foltok ültek ki s ajkára boldog mosoly futott, mikor fia a végén lelkesen, kis szívét egészen kiöntve vágta ki:
"Csak előre, édes fiam!"
Piki összeütötte a bokáját, meghajlott, kiegyenesedett, úgy érezte magát, mint egy remek tempó után.
- Nagyon jól van, nagyon jól van fiam!... - áradozta az iskolaszéki elnök úr. (Hiszen éppen úgy mondta, mint ahogy ő tudja! Szóról szóra!)
És mellényzsebébe nyúlt és csillogó ezüstforintost vett elő.
- Fogd, fiacskám, szép szavalatodért megjutalmazlak.
Piki boldogan, nevetve vette el a ritka pénzt. _De az iskolaszéki elnök úr nem elégedett meg ezzel, hanem tovább folytatta:
- És ha elmentek a Sándor-utca 13-as számú ház előtt, nézzetek tisztelettel a kaputól jobbra levő földszinti ablakokra, ott lakik Gyulai Pál, aki ezt a gyönyörű verset írta. (Éppen úgy, mint ahogy ő tudja.)
_És miután így a hangulat csúcspontot ért, odafordult Rózsa tanító úrhoz:
- Nagyon jó volt tanító úr, azt hiszem befejezhetjük.
Még csak az ének következett, Rózsa tanító úr zöld vászon zacskójából elővette hegedűjét s a Mária-utcai elemi IVb. osztálya vidám örömmel zengte, hogy árnyas erdőben szeretne élni nyáron át. Teli tüdőből, szinte kacagva áradt ki az ének, a tanév utolsó lehellete, a szünet, a szabadság, a gimnázium hírnöke.
Mint a méhraj zsongott vizsga után a tanterem. A szülők a tanító köré gyülekeztek, megköszönték a fáradságát. Breselmeyerné, a híres pék felesége, külön is gratulált Piki édesanyjának._
……….
Meg is indult a szünidőt lélegző gyermek mágnesként oda Sándor-utca 13-as számú ház előtt, nézzetek tisztelettel a kaputól jobbra levő földszinti ablakokra, ott lakik Gyulai Pál, aki ezt a gyönyörű verset írta.

_Ő eddig azt hitte, hogy csak halott költők verse van az olvasókönyvben s egész meglepte, hogy élő ember is ír verset. Hogy Gyulai Pál él és Petőfi nem él!_

*Távoztában:*
_Haza akart sietni, hogy elmesélje a nagy eseményt, de a levegőn, az utca zaján, a nyári délutánon át dobpergést hallott. Valahonnan a Kálvin-téri piac felől. Nem masírozó katonák dobpergését, hanem katonabandáét. Mert más hangja van a menetelő század dobjának és más a bandáénak! A századé puhább, a bandáé pattogóbb, keményebb, talán hangosabb is és az első néhány pergés után már bevág a nagydob: bum, bum, bumbum-bum, hogy azután ebből a dobhangversenyből kinőjjenek a kürtök, trombiták és sípok és fuvolák._
_Hallotta, érezte, hogy katonabanda jön!_


_messze megelőzve a menetet futott előre, hogy minél jobban láthassa, élvezhesse ezt a csodálatos látványt! _
_



_
_Egy egész ezred. És elől a banda. És a banda élén a "tambur major"._
_Olyan volt a ruhájuk, mint a többi k. u. k. bakáé, de fejükön vörös fez. Ez mutatta, hogy bosnyákok._
_ A monarchia nagyon vigyázott arra, hogy népei nemzeti hiúságát kielégítse. A galiciai ulánusok csizmába szorított, bő, buggyos lengyel nadrágot és ulanka-kabátot hordtak, a tiroli jágerok tiroli színeket, a magyar honvédek paradicsom- és paprikaszínű feszes nadrágot és a bosnyákok mohamedán fezt és buggyos török nadrágot._
*Nagy, nagy néprajzi múzeum volt az osztrák-magyar monarchia hadserege.*

*



*


_Pásztor Árpád önmagát formázta meg. Nem kell persze történetről történetre megfeleltetni a valósággal a regényt, de a korrajz, amit leír és sejtet, nagyon pontos és élethű. A múzeumkerti, az iskolák, lakások és a gyerekek közti hierarchia éles társadalmi keresztmetszetet ad, a polgárosodó nagyváros csodás látnivalóival (Városliget, k. u. k. kaszárnya, omnibuszon utazás) és szűkös bérlakásaival pedig lüktető, gazdag és szegény, nagyon sok színű Budapestet tár elénk. Az élethelyzetek (ahogyan a „frejleinek” vigyázzák a rájuk bízott csemetéket a Múzeumkert fizetős padjain, s a szerencsétlenek szinte meg sem mozdulhatnak; vagy az állatkerti indiánbemutató leírása), az iskolai történetek a szigorú tanárokkal, nádpálcával elkövetett verésekkel valószerűek, a társadalmi különbségek plasztikus ábrázolása is nagyszerű. Pásztor Árpád a használt iskolakönyvek árától a városligeti málnaszörpéig mindent látott és elraktározott, s ezekből az életmorzsákból sokat, jó stílusban és nem erőltetetten átadva vezet el az 1887-es Budapestre._
_Igazi kultúrtörténeti csemege._
_Fülszöveg_
_Piki ízig-vérig pesti gyerek. Nap mint nap, tanítás után a Nemzeti Múzeum mögött stukkol, laufmétázik a többi városi suhanccal. Egy római szarkofágban tartanak törzsi gyűlést, és a Muzit életre-halálra megvédik a mezítlábas utcagyerekek kistéri csapatától. Telnek-múlnak a hónapok, Piki gimnazista lesz, és a szeretett Muzi nemes törvényeit elnyeli a múlt, ahogyan az első szerelmet is. Hol van már a Városligetbe vezető omnibusz, a Monarchia hadseregének körúton masírozó, sokszínű kavalkádja, vagy Rózsa tanár úr nádpálcája? A XIX. század végi Budapest modernizálódó világával együtt tűnik el Molnár Ferenc barátjának, A Pál utcai fiúk egyik ihletőjének, Pásztor Árpádnak a gyermekkora is. Az édes-bús, békebeli ifjúsági regény nemcsak valódi irodalmi csemege, de érzelmekben és humorban gazdag olvasmány a mai iskolások számára._

Ezt az Írást Gépésznek* is* szántam köszönetül.







Rég aratott már sikert ennyire nálam felolvasása
Könnyed lendületes pergő mesélés.Mindegyik novellánál illik hozzá
Nagyon jól sikerült előadás. Egy vérfrissítés volt már untam nevetgélését könyvekben.
A Dal a zene lehetősége itt is megvolt.
Meg is csinálta a feltételezem rögtönzött dalolást
*Verklis:*
Gyulám, Gyuulám, esküszöm az égre,
Nálad nélkül nincs a napnak fénnye,
Te egy gróf vagy, én egy árva lányka,
Gyulám, Gyuulám, mért borítsz homályba?...






*Az omnibuszon:*

Vágtat az omnibusz,
Azaz lassan halad,
A városligeti
Gesztenyefák alatt...

*Kiért a vurstliba*
Az egész vurstlis epizód nagyon jó volt
_Csak nedgrassza! Csak nedgrassza, nedgrassza!_
_Csak nedgrassza, Mardili Ibrahim ázsiatikai déligyümölcs keveréke... Csak nedgrassza!... Nedgrassza!..._
*Szintén városligeti dal*
_Sem begyesnek, sem legyesnek,_
_Nem volt éppen mondható,_
_Uccu rajta, céda fajta,_
_Ilyen volt Angó anyó!_

Ezek nélkül nem lehetett volna a vurstlis rész olyan. amilyen lett.


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 11)

medvegy írta:


> Nem szokás így kitenni hanganyagot, ám ez esetben kivételt teszek és kérem a Kormányost, nézze most el
> 
> 
> *Életre keltett történelem *
> ...


*Életre keltett történelem *
*ifj.Takaró Kálmán történelmi előadás-sorozata*
Most itt az alkalom hogy egy kivételes sorozatról beszéljünk
Egy olyan anyagot hoztak ami.Minden szempontvól új nekem és gondolom mindazoknak jó akik el vannak telve a szittya magyar történelmi múlttal
Mert nem csak nekik van történelmük hanem a világnak is
Itt egy történész aki úgy képes beszélni rögtönzéssel de nagyon hiteles bő történelmi tudással
Az Egyiptomi fáraó előtti időktől a bibliai történelmi háttéren át
A kereszténység minden mozzanatáig
Hogy szemed szád eláll
Én nagyon rosszul kezdtem Mert templomi előadás körülményei között történő felvétel és netán az improvizáló mesélős de lendületes stílus hibáira fogalmazási szókereséseire figyeltem fel
Ami elvonta a figyelmem a lényegről
Az előadás velejéről a életre kelt történelemről
A megelevenedett egyszer volt emberek életek testközelivé váltságáról

El kellett érnem a részekben odáig ami a még ismeretlenebb de már nem ős múlt történelem
A vallásháborúk kora a *protestantizmusig*
Itt tudtam meg a valamikori történelem órákon tanult* új vallások kialakulásának nehézségei mások oldalát*
Nem kijelentő módos megtörtént ekkor és ekkor* formát
Ezek nem papírlapok*
Ezek emberek* harcok sorsok népek
Magyarország sorsa a reformációban szinte izgalom nélküli
A katolikus egyház és a pápa terrorját nem élte meg annyira*
Mint a németalföldi népek
De még a Csehek történelme is megdöbbentőbb
Ezekben az órákban tudtam meg a Spanyolok olyan haderejű korait amiről fogalmam se volt
Nekem nem másoknak talán igen
Itt ismerkedtem meg a *terció* fogalmával harcmodorával legyőzhetetlenségével





1525 és 1643 közötti több mint száz év a spanyol szárazföldi katonai hegemónia időszaka.

És ezek, a Spanyol katolicizmus kikényszerítésében.A reformáció tűzzel vassal elnyomásában segédkeztek
*Országokat tettek tönkre,falvakat városokat kényszerítettek elköltözésre vallásuk miatt*
Megismerhettünk félelmetes hadvezéreket
mint: *Johann t'Serclaes Tilly



*
Akik ezekkel a terciókkal legázolták német alföldet a cseheket és a protestantizmust és a reformációt akaró hívő embereket

*Volt egy rész ebben a A harmincéves háború korában
A cseheké*
Amit olyan hitellel és tűzzel mondott el hogy izgalmasabb volt mint egy film
Egy 20 éves korában lett hadparancsnok sorsa akinek nevét még most keresem
Megkönnyeztetett hősi ellenállása a katolicizmussal szemben.
Ez a valaki 26 évesen meghalt a szerzett sebekben.
*De áttörte egyszer a terciók vonalát
A neve:*Christian Brunswick

A 30 éves háború tragédiáját az alábbi kép szemlélteti igazán




* A háború nyomorúsága, Jacques Callot metszete*​


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 12)

*németalföldi szabadságharc a nyolcvanéves háború(1568 – 1648) *
A vesztfáliai béke zárta? le
*részeként*
A Belgium Hollandia függetlenségének kivíváshoz szorosan kapcsolódó eseménysorról mesél




*Életre keltett történelem 
ifj.Takaró Kálmán történelmi előadás-sorozata*
A reformáció idei vallásháborúk kora a harmincéves háború időszaka
*A „Téli király” (V. Frigyes) szakasz*

V. Frigyes pfalzi választófejedelem *Csehország királya* (1619-1620).
Uralkodása olyan rövid ideig tartott, hogy Frigyest utóbb _téli király_-nak gúnyolták.
zsoldosparancsnoka:Christian Brunswick(Braunschweigi Krisztián)




http://www.wikiwand.com/hu/Braunschweigi_Krisztián
Ő volt az aki egyszer képes volt felvenni a harcot és áttörni a spanyol terció védvonalát
És annyira megragadóan mesélte el a hadtörténész hogy ezért említettem meg előző üzenetemben
20 évesen lesz hadvezér egyedül Ő vállalta V. Frigyes *Ragadványneve* Téli király hadseregének reménytelen harcát
A cseh királyt miként hagyták cserben a protestáns liga német-római birodalom választó fejedelmei
*Ez csak Takaró Károly hadtörténész tudja élvezetesen elmesélni
Ezt a részt se hagyjátok ki **teddyted(medvegy) adta közzé itt*: https://canadahun.com/uzenet/5280427/


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 16)

szantak írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Valami a történelemhez kapcsolódó hangoskönyvet keresek. Gyakorlatilag mindegy a kor és az ország


Képtelenség hisz mind az
Történelmi távolság felől közelítve:
*Ókor *
Christian Jacq Az egyiptomi biró 1-3(Lantos István)










----------------------------------------


*Középkor-Korai újkor*
Gárdonyi Géza-A láthatatlan ember(Fekete Ernő)\
Alexandre Dumas - A három testőr (Varga Tamás)\
Alexandre Dumas - Ange Pitou\
Alexandre Dumas - Emma Lyonna(Szoboszlay Éva)\
Alexandre Dumas-Monte Cristo grófja(rádió)\
Alexandre Dumas-Monte Cristo grófja(Bodor Tibor)\
*James Clavell-A sógun(Ugocsai Antal)\*

*XII. század:*
Ken Follett - A katedrális(Varanyi Lajos)\
Ken Follett - Az idők végezetéig(Virágh Tibor)\
Ken Follett - Ken Follett A Tű a szénakazalban(Dombovári Ferenc)\
Ken Follett - Könyörtelenül (Dr. Batiz Géza)\
Ken Follett - Egy férfi Szentpétervárról(Dombóvári Ferenc)\
Ken Follett - Ken Follett A Tű a szénakazalban(Dombovári Ferenc)\
Ken Follett - Kulcs a Manderley-házhoz(Gépész)\

*XVIII-XIX század*
Az arany ember(Kútvölgyi Erzsébet)\
*XX század:*
Ken Follett - Egy férfi Szentpétervárról(Dombóvári Ferenc)\
Ken Follett - Kulcs a Manderley-házhoz(Gépész)\
Ken Follett - Tű a szénakazalban (Dombóvári Ferenc)\
Wass Albert-Tizenhárom almafa(Bánffy György)\
Wass Albert - Halálos köd-Holtember partján(Lukácsy Katalin)\
Dold-Mihajlik – Ordasok között(Komlós Róbert)\
Alistair MacLean - Navarone ágyúi(Vojtkó Gábor)\
Kurt Vonnegut-Az ötös számú vágóhíd(Galambos Péter)\
Frederick Forsyth - A negyedik jegyzőkönyv(Nagy Péter)\
Frederick Forsyth - A Sakál napja(Ifjú György)\
Frederick Forsyth - Isten ökle(Nagy Péter)\
John Grisham - Platánsor(qqcs842)\
Glenn Meade - Szakkara homokja(QQCS842)\
Wass Albert - A sólyom hangja(QQCS842)\
Wass Albert - Black Hammock(QQCS842)\
Greg Iles - Fekete kereszt_QQCS842
Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok(QQCS842)


----------



## ametiszt99 (2018 Március 16)

szantak írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Valami a történelemhez kapcsolódó hangoskönyvet keresek. Gyakorlatilag mindegy a kor és az ország
> 
> Köszönöm!


Ami nagyon jó még, az az Orvosdoktor és a Sámán Noah Gordontól.
Az előbbi a középkori Angliában és Perzsiában játszódik,az utóbbi pedig az 1800-as évek Amerikájában.
Christian Jacq Ramszesz sorozata is jó.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 16)

Lesztek szívesek itt folytatni a beszélgetést? 


tornando írta:


> Képtelenség hisz mind az
> Történelmi távolság felől közelítve:
> *Ókor *
> Christian Jacq Az egyiptomi biró 1-3(Lantos István)
> ...





ametiszt99 írta:


> Ami nagyon jó még, az az Orvosdoktor és a Sámán Noah Gordontól.
> Az előbbi a középkori Angliában és Perzsiában játszódik,az utóbbi pedig az 1800-as évek Amerikájában.
> Christian Jacq Ramszesz sorozata is jó.


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 16)

> Lesztek szívesek itt folytatni a beszélgetést?


Na ugye:már a kérdést és az első választ is át kellett volna ide tenni
Szerintem várható még oda válasz.Nem gondolod ha ott a kérdés


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 16)

tornando írta:


> Na ugye:már a kérdést és az első választ is át kellett volna ide tnni
> Szerintem várható még oda válasz.Ne legyen igazam


Te témád, miért nem ide írtál? Nem reklamálni kell hanem a szabályzatot követni!


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 16)

az Orvosdoktort hallgattam tényleg jó középkori


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 16)

> Te témád, miért nem ide írtál? a szabályzatot követni!


Először privátot írtam neki, aztán megláttam hogy amott is van ajánlás hát gondoltam lesz még további ajánlás
Különben is ott a kérdés


----------



## ametiszt99 (2018 Március 16)

Beka Holt írta:


> Lesztek szívesek itt folytatni a beszélgetést?


Igazad van ,bocsánat,de mivel ott kérdezte meg ott is válaszoltam neki,nem biztos hogy ha ide írok akkor megtalálja a választ.
Szerintem előbb neki kellett volna szólni hogy ide írjon.
Még eszembe jutott:
Barbara Wood Lélekláng/római kor/
Alex Haley Králynő/1800 évek,az Amerikai polgárháború ideje/
James Clavell Sógun/középkori Japán/
James Clavell Patkánykirály/Második világháború/
Graham Shelby Sötét lovagok /keresztes háborúk ideje/


----------



## szantak (2018 Március 16)

Bocsánat, hogy rossz helyen kérdeztem!
Köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Igazad van ,bocsánat,de mivel ott kérdezte meg ott is válaszoltam neki,nem biztos hogy ha ide írok akkor megtalálja a választ.
> Szerintem előbb neki kellett volna szólni hogy ide írjon.
> Még eszembe jutott:
> Barbara Wood Lélekláng/római kor/
> ...


Na most segíts *Ametiszt *én megakadtam
Most írta szantak privátban nem történelmi regény kell
Hanem csupasz történelmi könyv
Ami azt kell jelentse nem írói fantáziával megszemélyesített személyek szituációi és helyzetei
Most írtad ezeket:
Barbara Wood Lélekláng/római kor/
Alex Haley Králynő/1800 évek,az Amerikai polgárháború ideje/
James Clavell Sógun/középkori Japán/
James Clavell Patkánykirály/Második világháború/
Graham Shelby Sötét lovagok /keresztes háborúk ideje/
Ezek közül melyik nem regény?
a Királynő a Sógun a Patkánykirály regény
kitalált szituációkkal és kisebb-nagyobb cselekményekkel
*Amiket ajánlottál melyik nem regényes?*
Nem olvastam őket
Én nem tudok olyan könyvet ami legalább felében nem írói fantázia.

*Illetve egyet tudok:*
*Életre keltett történelem *
*ifj.Takaró Kálmán történelmi előadás-sorozata*
*Van még egy könyv írottan nem olvasta fel senki*


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 17)

tornando írta:


> Na most segíts én megakadtam
> Most írta szantak privátban nem történelmi regény kell
> Hanem csupasz történelmi könyv
> Ami azt kell jelentse nem írói fantáziával megszemélyesített személyek szituációi és helyzetei
> ...


Talán segít, az irányt biztos megmutatja - https://canadahun.com/temak/történelemmel-kapcsolatos-könyvek.58429/
Aztán, hogy ezek bármelyike megvan-e hangoskönyvben. . . ?
Ez is segíthet a keresésben - https://canadahun.com/temak/Ókori-történelemmel-kapcsolatos-könyvek.53428/


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

*folytatás:* Van még egy könyv: musza dagh 40 napja talán ez nem regény.

Valamint emlékszem még egy könyvre a francia középkor királyai egyik rész a vaskirályról szól a másik a szép Fülöpről
*Ez 10%-ban regény csak*
De nem olvasta fel senki.
A címe: *Maurice Druon - Az elátkozott királyok I-III.*


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

Remélem most már Ő leírja pontosan mit akar
Mert történelmi ténykönny vagyis történészek által írt.
Nem sok van, azok dolgozatok tanulmányok sorozatok.
Az interneten vannak történész portálok oda írják meg
De azok szintén nem hangoskönyvek
De valóban amit írsz Beka Holt, onnan tényleg elindulhat:
https://canadahun.com/temak/történelemmel-kapcsolatos-könyvek.58429/
Írottak mint a történelem portálok felolvasásra NEM KERÜLT
Ám én az írói fantáziát másképpen mondva a történelem hamisítást az aktuális irány vonal mellé
Ott se zárom ki a publikációknál.se a belőlük írt könyvnél.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2018 Március 17)

tornando írta:


> Na most segíts *Ametiszt *én megakadtam
> Most írta szantak privátban nem történelmi regény kell
> Hanem csupasz történelmi könyv
> Ami azt kell jelentse nem írói fantáziával megszemélyesített személyek szituációi és helyzetei
> ...


Még a mai nap fogok írni könyveket,amelyek talán nem regények,csak a történelemről szólnak írói fantázia nélkül.
Remélem azok már megfelelnek a kritériumoknak.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 17)

tornando írta:


> *folytatás:* Van még egy könyv: musza dagh 40 napja talán ez nem regény.
> 
> Valamint emlékszem még egy könyvre a francia középkor királyai egyik rész a vaskirályról szól a másik a szép Fülöpről
> *Ez 10%-ban regény csak*
> ...


Ide veheted még Robert Merle - Francia história sorozatát is, azt hiszem 13 kötet. De ezek könyvek és nem hangoskönyvek, vagy rádiójátékok.


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Még a mai nap fogok írni könyveket,amelyek talán nem regények,csak a történelemről szólnak írói fantázia nélkül.
> Remélem azok már megfelelnek a kritériumoknak.


Érdeklődéssel várom.
Mert szinte képtelen kritériumok.Főleg mert hangoskönyvben igényli.
Az eladható jó könyvek regények.Igen jó igényes pontos regények
De a regényes forma képzelt párbeszédek cselekmények.Lehetnek korhűek
Kell az olvasmányossághoz
A meg száraz könyv nem igen került felolvasásra.
A regényes forma segít a könnyebb megértéshez
Nem véletlen hogy a történelem könyvek is tartalmaznak olvasmányt.
*A Katedrális korát az életben meg nem értettem volna Ken Follett nélkül*
És olyan pontos korhű minden személy hiteles.
Utána nyomoztam minden pontos talán még a király gatyájának a színe is
Vagy ott a sógun!!
*Honnan a fenéből értettem volna meg japánt*
Sőt még *Magellánt* is meg kellett ismernem belőle
A pápai bullák képtelensége.Miszerint a világot felosztotta Spanyol és portugál területekre
És ez vonatkozott a még meg se ismert területekre is.
VI. Sándor pápa húzta meg 1493-ban. VII. Kelemen pápa 1529-ben.Ugyanezt a butaságot megerősítette csak picivel arrább húzta a vonalat
Magellánnal kapcsolatban a Magellán szorost mellé olvastam
És ezek a könyvek azért 80% ban hitelesek
*Ott van az általad említett Noah Gordon - orvosdoktor*
Nem mutatta volna be nekem milyen felvilágosult és fejlett volt a kelet orvoslása
És bizony nem Európa a csodás csak főleg nem tudományból
Hol találtam volna ezt meg nélküle?


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ide veheted még Robert Merle - Francia história sorozatát is, azt hiszem 13 kötet. De ezek könyvek és nem hangoskönyvek, vagy rádiójátékok.


Én oda vehetem De a kérdezőnek ajánlva.
Én hangoskönyv szerelmes vagyok.
Könyvet csak az után vagy mellé olvasok
Ha a hangoskönyvben valamit átaludtam
Visszakereshető újra olvasható
Vagy akkor amikor kórházban vagyok ott jobb a könyv nappal.
A hangoskönyvnél nem kényelemből hallgatom.
Imádom az előadok képességeit.főleg ha mértéktartók visszafogottak mégis hangulatfestők
Csodálom őket mert képesek a hanglejtéssel, érzékeltetni festeni.
Csodálom mert én nem tudok.


----------



## medvegy (2018 Március 17)

Tornando, ha beszélsz a kollégával - itt egy vegytiszta történelemmel foglalkozó könyv.

Prof. Zimányi Vera - Lepanto 1571. A világtörténelem egyik legnagyobb klasszikus vitorlás tengeri ütközetének előzményei, leírása, hatásai a török flotta és a DonHuan de Austria vezette Szent Liga egyesített flottái között, ami mellesleg cca hasonló súlyú, mint Nándorfejérvár volt. Hasonló az előadás-sorozathoz, de egy témára fókuszál nagyon részletezve, olvasmányosan. Nem véletlen, hogy a szerző professzor asszony szintén hadtörténész.

http://mek.oszk.hu/10700/10799/index.phtml


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

Én hiszek neked
De neki kell ide jönni itt mindenki neki ajánl és tárgyaljuk mi a megfelelő
De Ő hangoskönyvet keresett
Ajánlottam neki a hadtörténész előadásait
*Életre keltett történelem *
*ifj.Takaró Kálmán történelmi előadás-sorozata*


----------



## medvegy (2018 Március 17)

tornando írta:


> Én hiszek neked
> De neki kell ide jönni itt mindenki neki ajánl és tárgyaljuk mi a megfeleklő
> De Ő hangoskönyvet keresett


Ha rámennél a linkre, két dolgot látnál. Egyrészt én olvastam fel, másrészt hangoskönyv


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

szantak írta:


> Valami a történelemhez kapcsolódó hangoskönyvet keresek. Gyakorlatilag mindegy a kor és az ország



Már nagy felforgatással kettő hangzót találtunk neked
Az éltre kelt történelmet és ezt a történelmi munkát
*Zimányi Vera - Lepanto, 1571 [Hangoskönyv]
Itt találod: #663

Felolvasó: Engler József*/Teddyted/medvegy
Róla tudnod kell Ő is házi felolvasóm teddyted és Engler József néven találod meg munkáit.
Mostanában keveset olvas mert "mutál" a hangja.visszafelé (nem bírja a terhelést)


*


Hadtudomány, katonapolitika/Hadtörténet 
(tengeri hadművelet, történelem, hangoskönyv)
Nemzetközi konfliktusok, Európai országok történelme
tengeri hadművelet, történelem, hangoskönyv, Oszmán-török Birodalom 

, Spanyol Királyság 

, Velencei Köztársaság 

, Lepanto 


Ízelítő:
*
Lepanto a mai Görögország egyik kis kikötővárosa a Peloponnészosz félsziget ívében. Itt zajlott le több mint négy évszázada 1571 októberében a világtörténelem egyik legnagyobb tengeri csatája a Szent Ligában tömörült pápai, spanyol, velencei csapatok és a török flotta között. Egy-egy ilyen összecsapás mögött mindig politikai, gazdasági érdekek, hatalmi törekvések viszik a főszerepet. A történelem színpadán a lepantói ütközet zajlott, de ennél sokkal érdekesebb és izgalmasabb a kulisszák mögötti játék: a spanyol birodalom hatalmi féltése, Velence terjeszkedése, a pápai segítség Velence érdekeinek védelmére és velük szemben a mindent meghódítani akaró török birodalom.


Fondorlatok, ármánykodások, furfang, ravaszság, tudatos munka, hősiesség - ez teszi izgalmassá Zimányi Vera írását, amely sok ismeretet nyújt hajókról, fegyverzetről, történelmi eseményekről, ugyanakkor izgalmas regényként szórakoztatja az olvasót.


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 17)

> pontosítás de valójában mindegy Napóleon. Római birodalom. Magyar történelem


Edzkimók és jegesmedvék párzása a történelem során
Vagy:




Tényleg innen válogass :https://canadahun.com/temak/történelemmel-kapcsolatos-könyvek.58429/page-3
és olvasd hangosan mindenkinek van hangja
*Jadwiga Dackiewitz - Napóleon másik fia
John Gillingham - A Rózsák Háborúja*


----------



## ametiszt99 (2018 Március 17)

tornando írta:


> Érdeklődéssel várom.
> Mert szinte képtelen kritériumok.Főleg mert hangoskönyvben igényli.
> Az eladható jó könyvek regények.Igen jó igényes pontos regények
> De a regényes forma képzelt párbeszédek cselekmények.Lehetnek korhűek
> ...


Pl Thuróczy János :A magyarok krónikája
http://mek.oszk.hu/03000/03094/mp3/
Szerb Antal:A királyné nyaklánca/Ami a szerző szerint se regény,hanem korrajz a francia forradalom előtti időkből./
Graham Shelby:Sötét lovagok/ez igaz hogy regényszerű,de tele van történelmi adatokkal./
Edward Bulwer Lytton Pompei utolsó napjai/romantikus történelmi tabló/
Ami még eszembe jut/talán/Passuth László könyvei,amik regény formátumúak ,de mégis nekem túl leíró volt regénynek.
Bíborbanszületett http://mek.oszk.hu/02300/02368/mp3/
Esőisten siratja Mexikót http://mek.oszk.hu/02400/02417/mp3/
Harmadik udvarmester http://mek.oszk.hu/02400/02423/mp3/
Ugyanilyenek szerintem:
V G Jan Dzsingisz kán,Batu kán,Tatárjárás.
Kodolányi János:Vas fiai.
Nagyon kevés történelmi könyv van hangoskönyvben,tényleg csak ezeket tudom ajánlani,sajnálom ha ezek sem felelnének meg.


----------



## JuhJóz (2018 Március 17)

Jót mosolyogtam a topik címén. Gondoltam, megnézem, milyen Valentin napi könyvajánló...
De nem, csak hiányzik az a fránya tárgyrag.
Nyugodtan töröljétek a megjegyzésem, tudom, hogy offttopic.


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 18)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Nagyon kevés történelmi könyv van hangoskönyvben,tényleg csak ezeket tudom ajánlani,sajnálom ha ezek sem felelnének meg.


Szépen találtál jól kikerested.
Most már csak az kellene a kérdező szólaljon meg.Többen dolgoztunk neki


----------



## tornando (2018 Március 18)

*John Grisham - Platánsor
Előadja: QQCS842*






Látszólag tárgyalótermi könyv
Műfaji bekényszerítés szerint bűnügyi, thriller
De mindenképpen _bestseller_
Én szerintem fajgyűlölet ellen szóló könyv is.

’80-as évek vége. A korábbi rabszolgatartó Dél, ahol még nem feledték a hagyományokat és még mindig léteznek a faji előítéletek.,Mississippi államban játszódó történet.Még friss a KKK tettei.
Alig 2 éve egy másik történetben halállal fenyegették az ügyvédet, házát felgyújtották
Ugyanez az ügyvéd véd most egy furcsa végrendelete.Egy fehér halálos beteg ember végrendeletét aki öngyilkos lett a kór fájdalmai elől menekülve
A végrendelet rendhagyó és furcsa ez hordozza magában a rejtélyt.
Hiszen a bejárónőre, egy négerre hagyja minden vagyonát ami igen tetemessé gyarapított
A könyvválaszt ad mindezekre a kérdésekre,a maga aprólékos kidolgozott módján

Grisham erőssége a karakterek kiváló felépítettsége
A per kérdései:
A szenvedés, a kezelések és a fájdalomcsillapítók megfosztották volna a józan ítélőképességétől?
Mi a szerepe döntésében a Platánsor nevű birtoknak?
A letehetetlenül izgalmas történetmesélés, a jól megrajzolt karakterek meggyőző erővel bizonyítják, hogy Grisham ezzel a regényével is megvédte, sőt megerősítette kivívott írói rangját.
És mind ehhez hozzájárul QQCSS842 állandóan fejlődő felolvasása
Csak azt nem tudom meddig
Hisz már az elejétől jó volt
Köszönöm neki ezt a könyvet ismét
Fajsúlyos könyveket választ A legtöbbször a gyengéket védelmező könyveket s Jack Reacher is ebbe tartozik
A Farkasok is az hasonló Ott a Náci zsarnoki gyakorlat ellen az egyetlen ember aki fel mert lépni
Ebben a négerek mint megkülönböztetettek előítélet célpontjai.Hátrányos élethelyzetűek roblémája is téma.Nem védi de remek karaktereket mutat fel közülük is.
Az iszákos semmirekellőtől a kiemelkedni akaróig.Ezzel a módszerrel mutatja be az emberek értéke nem a bőrszíntől függ.
Mégsem emberi jogi harcos könyv hanem korrajz és kórkép.De izgalmas eseményszövéssel.
Meggyőződésem a könyv viszi sikerre a felolvasót És a felolvasó viszi sikerre a könyvet
És épp így el is ronthatják egy rossz párosítással.


----------



## tornando (2018 Június 24)

Mostanában ritkán hallgatok újat
Próbáltam de nem vált be.
Mindég kénytelen vagyok a természethez visszanyúlni.
A legjobbhoz: *Fekete Istvánhoz*
Bogáncs c könyve került elő most.
Fekete István regényének hőse Bogáncs, a hányatott életű juhászkutya. Bogáncs szülőhazája a puszta, az öreg Galamb Máté számadó birodalma, ahol a kis puli nagy becsületet szerez magának mint a falka terelője. Egy napon azonban nyoma vész…. Kalandos útja előbb egy cirkusz porondjára vezet: terelőkutyából rövidesen „csodakutya” lesz. De a dicsőség nem tart örökké, a kiskutyát ellopják, s egyre messzebb kerül a falkától, az otthontól, míg végre vándorútja visszakanyarodik a szülőföldhöz, s Bogáncs újra meghallja a kolomp hívó szavát. Megszökik ideiglenes tulajdonosától, hogy visszatérhessen egyetlen igazi, ősi gazdájához: az öreg juhászhoz.

Gyebnár György olvassa fel


----------



## tornando (2018 November 1)

Rejtő Jenő-A szőke ciklon






Ebbe véletlenül futottam bele.
Nem volt szándékom.
A hallgatási élmény nem volt jó
Egy lapos színtelen előadó
Általában nem szeretem a túljátszott olvasásokat.
Ezért ezt szeretnem kellett volna.
És elégedetlen voltam sokáig

A könyv második felére jött helyre minden.Belemelegedett.
Előadó Kovács Patrícia.


----------



## marcsimaja (2018 November 13)

Érdeklődnél,tudja e valaki,hogy Szilvási Lajostól van e MEK-es hangoskönyv az Egymás Szemében kívül? És fellelhető e valahol?Köszönöm


----------



## tornando (2018 November 13)

marcsimaja írta:


> Érdeklődnél,


Nem tudom


----------



## tornando (2018 November 13)

Kovács Patrícia
Írtam róla milyen a véleményem benyomásom róla
Még egy érdekességet mondanék
Nagyon hasonlít hangja és bizonyos szerephelyzetek megvalósítása annak hangsúlyai Evila tagtársunk
stílusára.
Komolyan azt hittem Őt hallom
Neki a legjobb volt a Marsi
Ha ez a Kovács Patrícia is elérte volna azt a szintet.
Nagyon jó lehetne
A könyv végére jó lett.
Csak hogy lássuk élőben:


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

Csak sorjában, mi történt:
ébredés egy jó zene egy jó beszéd
Egy jó olvasás
Nem igazán van értelme de jól hangzik.
Végig jó
Mi ez kérdem:
Reggel tudom megnézni
Heltai Jenő - Ballada a három patkányról
*Most néztem meg ez egy vers*
*Van 3 változat a youtuben*
*De ez jobb most hasonlítom*
*Most már csak azt kéne tudni az enyémet ki alkotta*
visszataláltam:


Evila írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezzel a kis vidám Heltai verssel kívánok nektek Boldog új évet, erőt, egészséget!


Csak merő véletlenül játszotta le a lejátszó
Hát miért volt jó?
A zenésítés és a pajkos vers nyelve miatt.
Ja és a hangoskönyv alkotó miatt


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

Folytatás a felette lévőhöz
_Ott, ahol a Ferencváros 
hinti báját szerteszét 
egy pazar, nagy pince mélyén 
három patkány éldegélt. 
Három patkány, három testvér
pajkos, fürge és bohó
s mint az ifjusághoz illik 
folyton éhes és mohó. 
Volt a kedves pince mellett
egy csemege-bolt
ahol csupa elsőrangu 
finom holmi volt. 

Egyszer, éjjel a legelső 
fürge patkány útrakelt,
hogy a boltból átcsempésszen 
egy kis fínom eledelt. 
Lábujjhegyen járt a polcon 
elkerülve minden zajt
megevett egy adag sajtot 
rá volt írva "Gróji sajt". 
Föl is fordult nyomba tőle 
s lett belőle holt *-
mert a finom gróji sajt
az hamisítva volt! 

A második ifjú patkány 
bánatosan útra kelt,
hogy a boltból átcsempésszen 
ő is egy kis eledelt. 
Lábujjhegyen járt a polcon
mert a bölcs mindig vigyáz 
nekiesett egy gyümölcsnek 
rá volt írva "Ananász". 
Föl is fordult nyomba tőle 
s lett belőle holt - 
mert a finom ananász is 
hamisítva volt. 

A harmadik ifjú patkányt 
lesujtotta a dolog. 
Sírni kezdett: "Nem élem túl 
én is inkább meghalok.
Társak nélkül, egymagamban
így az élet mit sem ér?" 
S hősiesen patkánymérget 
vett a boltba háromér'. 
Ez a patkány ma is él még
hogyha meg nem holt
mert a patkányméreg is csak 
hamisítva volt! _


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 18)

Sorra került egy felolvasó kit már nem igen kedveltem
Részben a kiismertség így eszközének megunása miatt
A gyakori belenevetés ami nem a természetes hanem mert szerinte oda az kell.
Szerintem nem mert mesterkélt.
De most tőle hallgattam egy más jellegű könyvet.
*Isaac Asimov - A hajnal bolygó robotjai*
És ebben tetszik!
Tetszik mert majd csak sima felolvasás.
De az nagyon tisztán érthető.
Ugyanakkor tetszik mert ez a könyv robotokról szól
*Úgy kell megszólaltatnia a robotokat hogy ne legyen túlzó paródia*
De érezhető legyen az enyhén gépies monoton jellegű beszéd
Ez nekem tetszik jól csinálja
Ugyanakkor mivel nyomozás és kihallgatás is
Az oda illő számonkérő vádoló hanghordozást is jól adja




Itt van: *#379*

A könyv jó csak hosszú
Asimov az orosz bölcsesség és gondolat gyökeréből táplálkozva képes jókat írni


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 18)

Ezt is meg fogom hallgatni:
Isaac Asimov - Előjáték az Alapítványhoz
Már jön de hogy mikor kerül rá sor nem tudom


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 29)

tornando írta:


> Ezt is meg fogom hallgatni:
> Isaac Asimov - Előjáték az Alapítványhoz
> Már jön de hogy mikor kerül rá sor nem tudom


Csak azt tudom mondani sajnos meghallgattam
Egyáltalán nem tetszik a könyv
Így hát hangoskönyvként sem





Ó, Szent Jozafát!
Viszont a hajnal bolygó robotjai annál inkább tetszett
Valamint a Isaac Asimov: Gyilkosság az űrvárosban


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 25)

Evila írta:


> Isaac Asimov - Az űr áramlatai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ez van soron
És még csak első unalmon vagyok túl
Véleményem nem kiforrott
A Hangoskönyv akkor tökéletes élmény: könyv és a felolvasók egymást erősítik
A felolvasók itt eléggé jók
De még kiemelkedő pontot nem találtam
Ennek oka lehet A könyv nem tetszik unalmas.Nem találtam jól követhető szereplőt
Nyomába se léphet se a Marsi könyvnek se a robotos Asimov könyveknek.
Ezekben vannak jól követhető szereplők
Azért kiemelnék egy eszköztelen karaktert az elejéről
Egy falusi nő karakter
Nincs túljátszva de érezhető.


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 28)

Az időtlenség oltárára
Az enyészettől ment meg aki hangoskönyvet készít
Olyan kevéssé ismert műveket tesz sikeressé mint a Herriott könyvek.
Tudom hogy nem szokás már emberségről, egyszerű emberek, egyszerű de nagyszerű érzéséről írni.
De mindenkiben ott rejlik hogy a "jó" az van.
A Herriott történetek leírnak olyan egyszerű szorongást mint a gyermekeink bemutatkozása egy iskolai előadáson kicsiny produkciójukkal. A szülők ájulásig fokozódó szorongásaik talán nem mindenkinek ismert.Én sem ismerte,de Heriottnak köszönhetően megismertem.
Másik történetben visszaköszön a születő gyerek boldogsága férfi szemmel.Az ismert sörözzünk egyet barátainkkal.
Ám teljesen másképp mint hinné valaki.
Mivel vidéki kis településről van szó ezért az idegenek is barátokká kovácsolódnak
Sőt megjelenik egy pofa egy karakter amit szintén ismerünk az való életből a karót nyelt hivatalos közeg.
A szívtelen-lelketlen bürokrata.
Ám akit lépre csalnak annak saját érzelmeivel az egyetlen lényt (a kutyáját) szerető érzésével
Akinek a Herriott az állatorvos sokszor segített világra hozni kölykeit
Nos ez a csavar hámlasztja le a bürokrata páncélt a közegről.
Ilyen és még sok sok történet van a James Herriot állat orvos történeteiben
A könyveket Gépész olvassa fel inkább írom előadja
És úgy tudom Evila része az benne Ő beszélte rá hogy ezeket Gépész felolvassa.
Nos mindketten sokat tettek a Herriott halhatatlanság felé
Az új formátumban való megőrzéssel(hangoskönyv)
Köszönet nekik mindhármójuknak
Herriott Gépész Evila
Hogy az említett 3 epizód melyik könyvéből való?
Talán a Minden élő az ég alatt




*James Herriot*, eredeti nevén *James Alfred Wight *(1916. október 3. – 1995. február 23.) brit állatorvos, író. Neve az önéletrajzi vonatkozásokat tartalmazó történetei nyomán ismert. Legismertebb műve az All Creatures Great and Small (Állatorvosi pályám kezdetén), melyből tévéfilm is készült.

1979-ben a királynőtől megkapja a Brit Birodalom Érdemrendje (OBE) kitüntetést, valamint Edinburgh-i Heriot Watts University díszdoktorrá avatja.1980-ban felhagy a teljes munkaidejű praktizálással.1982-ben a Brit Királyi Állatorvosi Társaság tagjai közé fogadja.1984-ben megkapja a British Tourist Authory dijat, majd a Liverpooli Állatorvosi Tudományegyetem díszdoktorrá avatja.Az Amerikai Egyesült Államokbeli Humane Society egy James Herriot nevével fémjelzett díjat hoz létre.1991-ben prosztatarákot diagnosztizálnak nála, a thirski Lambert Memorial Hospitalban kezelik.1992-ben megjelenik utolsó könyve az Every Living Thing.

1995. február 23-án otthonában 78 évesen elhalálozik. Másnap a fia, Jim Wight rész vesz a Glasgowi Állatorvosi Iskola James Herriot Könyvtárának megnyitóján. Tiszteletére gyászmisét tartanak a York Minster katedrálisban, melyen több mint kétezer ember vett részt.


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 28)

angel1208 írta:


> Germanus Gyula - Allah Akbar*!*


*A következő üzenetem nem könyvnek szentelem*
Hanem egy rég látott tagunknak, akit én csak bölcset mondónak neveztem gondolatban valamiért amit egyszer régen írt
Egyetlen könyvet dicsértem meg tőle mert összejött az bűvös titok:
A Nekem tetsző könyv és a megfelelő felolvasás
Köszöntöm Angyal Ilonát ha ideér
Meg fogom hallgatni tőle​Rose, Karen: Vigyázz rám
Bár ez is csöpögős többek szerint van hol a könnytől van hol a túl sok vértől
És a már rég letöltöttet: William Landay - Jacob védelmében


----------



## Evila (2019 Február 28)

Nagyon örülök, hogy Gépész elvállalta a Herriotok felolvasását. Vagyis, igen, igazad van: előadását, megélését. Egy csoda kerekedett belőle, s büszke vagyok, hogy ennek a csodának bábája én lehettem 
Pontosan azokat a momentumokat szerettem benne, amiket megemlítesz: emberség, szeretet, összetartozás. Nagy élmény volt olvasni, és hallgatni is a regényeket.

Angel nekem is nagyon hiányzik, szeretem a felolvasásait, de úgy tudom, mostanában nincs módjában ezzel foglalkozni, így be kell érnünk a régi anyagaival. Mindenképp érdemes újra meghallgatni. Bár vidámak nem leszünk tőlük, de elgondolkozni való mindegyik általa felolvasott mű alatt, és után is akad...


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 4)

Evila írta:


> Nagyon örülök, hogy Gépész elvállalta a Herriotok felolvasását. Vagyis, igen, igazad van: előadását, megélését. Egy csoda kerekedett belőle, s büszke vagyok, hogy ennek a csodának bábája én lehettem


Kéne mondanod valamit. A kulissza mögötti dolgokról
Na nem a Heriot mert ott csak a rábeszélés van.
A kettős felolvasások nehézségéről


----------



## Evila (2019 Március 4)

tornando írta:


> Kéne mondanod valamit. A kulissza mögötti dolgokról
> Na nem a Heriot mert ott csak a rábeszélés van.
> A kettős felolvasások nehézségéről



Nem nevezném nehézségnek, mivel Gépész vállalta a munka oroszlánrészét. Ő felolvasta mindig az ő részét, szüneteket hagyva azoknál a részeknél, ahol az én szövegem volt. Vagyis magában felolvasta azokat a részeket is, miközben a felvétel üresben ment tovább, felvéve a csendet. 
Amikor ezzel megvolt, elküldte nekem a lyukas anyagot, én pedig beizzítottam a felvevőprogit, az ő szövegét hallgatva felolvastam az én részem. Így alakultak ki a jelenetek. Ezért olyan élőek - legalábbis szerintem - pl. a párbeszédek, mert valóban az zajlott, csak az idő és a hely csúszott félre egy kicsit.


----------



## medvegy (2019 Március 5)

tornando írta:


> Eléggé érthetően leírtad
> És ez tipikus élő párbeszédre késztet.Hallani mi történik és reagálni rá
> *Jó módszer.*
> Látom a technikai hibáját:
> ...


Ne komplikáld túl, Tornando.
Mindenkinek megvannak a saját módszerei - és egy összeszokott párosnak is megvan a legalkalmasabb technikája. Ez egy jó elképzelés, van sok előnye, de kétségtelen, lehet hátránya is. Ám nem kötelezően, rutinnal átvihető bármi. Ha nagyritkán én dolgozom, másképp csináljuk, ami semmit nem jelent. Mindíg a végeredmény a lényeg. Azt pedig leginkább az határozza meg, mennyire él a felolvasó a könyvvel és mennyire képes ráhangolódni egymásra két hang vagy személyiség, ha együtt dolgoznak, mindegy, miképp.


----------



## medvegy (2019 Március 5)

tornando írta:


> Ha már Evila leírta
> Ami te írsz az általános pl:
> ...
> Baj hogy kérdeztem részletet?
> Akkor ne fizessenek ki általánosságokkal.


Igazad van. Régen szóltam, ritkán szólok, most sem kellett volna. Szép napot.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 5)

Én meg törlöm amit kérdeztem és mindet.Ha ilyet mondasz:"túlkomplikálod"
Hisz azt írta Evila:"elküldte nekem a lyukas anyagot,"
Azon a részen egy határozott idejű csend volt.Ide került az Ő része.
De mi van ha hosszabb vagy rövidebb,mint ahogy felolvasta?
Csak ezt akartam tudni ekkor mit tesznek.
Van elképzelésem de konkrétan érdekel.


----------



## Evila (2019 Március 5)

Akkor most én komplikálom, ill. valójában egyszerűsítem a dolgot.
Nos, nem a csendre igyekszem az én szövegem felolvasni.
Kétszer nyitom meg a felvevő-progit. Az egyikben megy Gépész szövege, a másikban pedig én rögzítem a sajátom. Végig megy a felvétel-gomb nálam, még akkor is, amikor Gépészt hallgatom, így megvan az ő szövegének a helye, amikor én jövök, akkor mondom az én részem, közben pedig a Gépészén ott a csend. Persze, előfordul, hogy az ő csendje rövidebb, mint amennyi nekem kell a szöveg felolvasásához, olyankor az ő részét leállítom. S teszem ezt akkor is, ha megismétlek egy-egy mondatot, jelenetet, mert nem azt hallom, amit akarok. Mivel bedugós fülessel dolgozom, így nem rögzül Gépész hangja akkor sem az én felvételemen, amikor hallgatom őt, hogy válaszolni tudjak neki. 
Ez a megoldás azért is jó, mert a közös anyagokon sokszor a női szereplőnek alig van szövege, s bizony, ritkán hallgatom végig az egész anyagot. Mivel a progin látom a szüneteket is, ezért meghallgatom az üres részhez közeli szöveget, hogy mégis, tudjam, hogy miről is szól a jelenet, és felolvasom a magamét. 
Amikor az olvasással megvagyok, akkor jön az utómunka - medvegy pontosan tudja, miről is beszélek  - , majd a letisztázott, szintén lyukacsos anyagot küldöm el. Az egészet Gépész dolgozza össze, s látja el zenével, esetleg szükséges effektekkel. 
Remélem, sikerült világosan, érthetően elmagyaráznom...


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 5)

Nem idézlek be,de még vagy 5-ször el kell olvasnom hogy értsem most késő van.
De azt mindenképp mondtam idő kevés vagy sok lehet ha a csend az szerint van kimérve hogy a másik ember a ő ritmusában olvas.
Holnap halnap.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 6)

Evila írta:


> Mivel a progin látom a szüneteket is, ezért meghallgatom az üres részhez közeli szöveget, hogy mégis, tudjam, hogy miről is szól a jelenet, és felolvasom a magamét.


Ma van holnap
Máris beindítom kérdés özönömet, de nem itt hanem privátban
Ezt itt azért emeltem ki.Mert választ adni látszik fő kérdésemre és volt az elgondolásom a csend hosszának időmérésére .Hogy hol tart.
Előbb egy félrevezető mondatot mutatok: "Kétszer nyitom meg a felvevő-progit."Szerintem az egyik lejátszó a gépészé és ezt a fülesben hallgatod,csak a másik a sajátod a felvevő.(sima nyelvbotlás)
De a lényeg hogy cool-on a hanghullámokat is látni és a csendet is
Amikor a csendhez ér a kijelző elkezded a bekapcsolódást.Mondod a sajátod.
A Cool sajátossága hogy a 0 dB hanghullámnál is gördül tovább nagyjából látod hogy telik el a te helyed(a csend)
-
De még mindég nem tudok egy valamit a fő kérdést


----------



## Evila (2019 Március 6)

Itt már kiveséztük a témát, priviben válaszolok.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 7)

Nem egy a nézetünk mikor van valami maximálisan kivesézve.
Szerintem akkor ha egy vadi újonc, aki sose csinált ilyet az is megérti.Akkor van jól elmondva.
És esetleg kedvet is kap ilyet csinálni.Pert pontos az útmutatás és részletes.
Ez az beeső újaknak lehet fontos nem?
Ez nem csak hangoskönyvek hallgatásáról, élményéről, beszélő fórum ez, technikai is.
Talán nem férne bele*Egy hogyan készült a hangosköny.?*
A privátban mutottakkal szerintem maximálisan kész lenne.
Jó szemléletes.


----------



## Evila (2019 Március 7)

Köszönöm, ha annak ítéled, de szerintem, aki újoncként bele akar fogni, az kérdezzen. Célzottan, és attól, akitől gondolja. Én is ezt csináltam, ez a járható út. 
A kezdeti lépések után kidolgoztam magamnak egy technikát, de ahányan vagyunk, annyiféleképpen csináljuk, különféle rögzítőprogramokat használunk, mindenki a sajátjára esküszik, mert azt ismeri, azt szokta meg.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 8)

Evila írta:


> de szerintem, aki újoncként bele akar fogni, az kérdezzen. Célzottan, és attól, akitől gondolja.


*
Tudomásom szerint minden felolvasó a Cool 2000 programot használja*

*Attól még kérdezhet célirányosan, *ha itt van kitéve a hangkép és a magyarázatod.
Hogy ez itt van, attól még kérdezhet célirányosan bárkitől.
*A kettő nem zárja ki egymást.Sőt segíti.*

Evila küldte az alábbit szemléltetőül:




Ilyen Gépész anyaga, amikor elküldi nekem. Láthatod az üres részeket, azokat, ahol csak magában olvasta fel azt a részt, ami majd az én szövegem lesz.




Ilyen az enyém, amikor küldöm neki, láthatod, itt ott van üres rész, ahol a másikon szöveg volt.




Így néz ki összevágva, együtt mind a két hang. Ezt - mint már mondtam - Gépész végzi, s az sem baj, ha a csendek nem elég hosszúak, mert - amint talán látszik -, jól elkülöníthető, s összevágható a kétféle felvétel. Nem kis munka, az igaz, de Gépész remekül megoldja.
---------------
Tulajdonképpen mellékes, hogy milyen hosszú a csend, mert egy egyszerű copyval beillesztem a szöveget, majd a felesleget (a szünetet) egyszerűen levágom.
Ez az ha Evila gyorsabban olvasott mint Gépész
Vagy ha kicsi a hely mert lassabban olvasott:
van a cool-ban olyan: " beszúrás beillesztés ami eleve arrébb tolja ha szűk a hely "


----------



## Evila (2019 Március 8)

Nos, nem a coolt használja mindenki.
Talán nem haragszanak meg az urak, ha elárulom, hogy QQCS-mester az Audacity, TeddyTed pedig a GoldWave-híve. Én próbáltam mindkettőt, de nekem nem vált be.
Gépésztől kaptam a cool edit pro-t és ez igen.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 8)

Mármost azt is tudjuk hogy ki mit használ Angel cool-t ezzel,kiegészítem
_Akkor köszöntöm a hangoskönyvet készítő nőket _
_Nők napja alkalmából_
_Először őket_
_Akik eszembe jutnak_
_Evilát, Angel1208, Editke2004, tagokat_
_És az összes többi nőt_

_Horváth László?_
_de nem a polgármester_


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 10)

Pletyka
Lesz egy kiadvány
Hamarosan megjelenik Nora Westlake _Enoke_ című fantasy kisregénye hangoskönyvben mp3 és CD formátumban.
Felolvasó: *Máder Edit*, a „Hallasd a hangod!” elnevezésű felolvasó pályázat különdíjasa.





És:


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 15)

*Gárdonyi Géza-Egri csillagok*
A tízcsillagos könyv.




Hallgatása került elő
A következő verziókat mind meghallgattam
Bitskey Tibor
Bodor Tibor
Homonnai István
Vass Gábor
És rádióváltozatot is
Most sorra veszem melyik milyen
Bitskey Tibor szakmai hibát nem vét
Élvezetes az évtizedes tapasztalat finom sose túlzó játékkal párosul
A felolvasó munkája kiváló.
Nincsenek illetve kevés a hang effekt a fejezetek kezdetén van.

Vass Gábor
Ő a legjobb,a hangtechnika jó A hangszíne a Vass Gábornak és érthetősége még jobb.
Ezt ajánlanám mindenkinek

Homonnai István hangszíne behízelgő
Engem sajnos Galambos Péterre emlékeztet így már őt kevésbé kedvelem
Az előadása hibátlan zeneileg jó a könyv

Bodor Tibor(1983)
Ez meg is hallik a zajokon
A felolvasó pontos nagyon pontos
Játék kevés *annyi amennyi kell*
De nem monoton ,(Ha valaki ilyet állítana)
(Kiskunhalas, 1921. február 11. – Budapest, 2000. június 20.)


A rádiójáték leegyszerűsített
Alig ad vissza valamit a könyvből
Viszont hangokkal szórakoztat meg zsivajjal
Nem hallgatnám többet

Hogy a Bodor visszafogottan játszik és egyáltalán nem monoton
Mutassa ez a videó:


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 17)

Evila írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1657671
> 
> Játékidő: 15:54 és 6:22 perc
> Méret: 14,5 és 4,3 Mb
> ...


*Hunyadi Sándor- Női uszoda és
Hunyady Sándor-Szappanos meleg víz *





(Kolozsvár, 1890. augusztus 15. – Budapest, Terézváros, 1942. október 10.[1]) regény- és drámaíró.
_Ahogy Illés Endre írja_
_ – „legalább tíz olyan novellát írt, amelyet egyetlen kritikus sem tud megkarcolni. De még az idő sem. Mind a tíz világirodalmi ranggal illeszkedik be a legjobb magyar novellák közé.” Ide sorolja Illés többek közt a Bakaruhában, a Lovagias ügy, a Júliusi éjszaka és a Kártyaaffér hölgykörökben című novellákat is. Hunyady finoman pszichologizáló anekdotizmusa, híres, páratlanul találó jelzői a társadalomkritika csupán jelzésszerű megjelenítése ellenére is kiemelt helyet biztosítanak az író számára a modern magyar prózában._

Köszönettel veszem Evilának hogy felolvasta ezt a két novellát.
Régi kedvencem tartalmi mély gondolata miatt e két történet.
És merem mondani mindkét novella felolvasása jól sikerült
De kisüt a nő.Mert a megenyhülő gyengéddé váló hangnál teljesen otthon van
A Női uszoda történetben a jogos felháborodás a gondnok tette miatt is sikerült.Nem túlzó
És utána jön az a megrenyhülő jelenet


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 17)

Hunyady Sándor művelt körökben ismerte meg a műveltséget, züllött körökben a züllöttséget, újságírókörökben az újságírást. S minthogy feledhetetlenül megmaradtak vidéki gyermekemlékei is, úgy volt otthon mindenütt, hogy igazából soha, sehol sem volt otthon. Mindig kívülről tudta figyelni a világot. Egy baráti körben tett vallomása szerint dzsentriszemmel nézi a zsidókat, zsidószemmel a dzsentriket, úri szemmel a szegényeket, szegény emberek szemével az urakat, kávéházból a kúriákat és kúriából a kávéházakat. De bárhonnét nézett is, kitűnő szeme volt, a legparányibb apróságban is meglátta a társadalmilag jellemzőt, az anekdotában a tragédiát, de a tragédiában is az anekdotát. És ha soksikerű, sokszerelmű, sok betegséggel gyötört, de a halállal is elkomázó bohém életében számos sikeres színdarabot és jó néhány népszerű regényt írt is — igazából és mindenekelőtt a tragikus élet szomorkásan anekdotázó novellistája lett, a legnagyobb novellisták egyike abban a magyar irodalomban, amelynek éppen a novella az egyik legnagyobb erőssége, már-már a nagyköltészet tőszomszédságában.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 17)

Egy jó kis Chandler idézet:
Vannak ilyen napok. Amikor az ember csupa hülyével találkozik. Aztán a végén már akkor is elfogja a gyanakvás, ha a tükörbe néz.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 18)

Segítsetek hangos könyveket tőle:
Tetszik mert csak olvas
Pedig színész* a rém rendesben a nyávogó szőke*
*Kelly Bundy hangja *tehát tud játszani
De azt is tudja hogy ne tegye ha nem kell


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 19)

Segítsetek hangos könyveket tőle:Zsigmond Tamara
A Szilvási meg van: #15


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 21)

Kínlódok egy könyvvel
Chris Carter - A keresztes gyilkos
akinek tetszik jelezheti én még nem tudom hisz le le teszem
És hosszú is és igen kavar
Nekem túl véres és beteg
A felolvasó eddig jó
A zenei ijesztgetés meg különösen.


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 1)

A fent írott könyvet befejeztem
Nem igen vágyom többet az írótól
Legyen bármennyire kedvelt éppen feljövő divatos író
És az Amerikai Egyesült Államokban tanult pszichológiát. Évekig a michigani államügyészség kriminálpszichológiai csoportjának tagjaként dolgozott.
Az a kriminálpszichológiai véres megközelítés a fajtalanságokkal nekem nem jó
Imádják egyék vigyék.Nekem békésebb kell
És olyan ami követhető nincsen túlbonyolítva tipikus öncélúság miatt.
Több párbeszéd, átlátható cselekmény, emberibb karakterek
Ezek kitenyésztett állatorvosi ló típusúak voltak mindenből a legtorzabbat.
Kösz máskor nem.
5-ször hallgattam meg.
A túl borzalmasra vett részek miatt.Mégsem kell
Pedig van követhető főszereplő.


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 1)

Látnák helyette más témát:
https://roboraptor.blog.hu/2015/08/05/klasszikus_krimi_egy_kortars_tollabol_borisz_akunyin_azazel
A krimi műfajának manapság egyik legfelkapottabb ága azzal hódítja az olvasókat, hogy történelmi közegbe helyezi a cselekményt, így alkalmassá válik arra is, hogy a történetvezetésbe szőve az író bemutassa egy adott kor társadalmi visszásságait és képet fessen a választott éráról. A történelmi krimi egyik legismertebb szerzője a grúz születésű, de orosz nyelven alkotó Borisz Akunyin, akinek számos sorozatát fordították már egy rakás idegen nyelvre.
Magyarországon a Fandorin-sorozattal tett szert ismertségre, melynek indító *darabja, az *_Azazel_ *immár a második kiadást érte meg.*
https://moly.hu/konyvek/borisz-akunyin-azazel
Akunyin remekül ír. A stílusa tökéletesen imitálja a XIX. századi krimijeit, így erősítve a történelmi hangulatot, mégsem érezzük a szöveget nyögvenyelősnek. A szerző jó adag humorral és kalanddal operálva ellensúlyozza a korszak uralkodó stílusának modorosságát, ezáltal helyenként könnyed kalandregénnyé változik. Mindemellett viszont olyan jól irányítja a figyelmünket a lehetséges borzalmakra, hogy bármennyire is könnyed, végig ott motoszkál benne a lehetőség, hogy átforduljon akár tragédiába, akár thrillerbe.
*------------------*
Valamint igen figyelemre méltó a Skandináv irodalom:
Minden túlzás nélkül kijelenthető, hogy a XXI. század eddig – már ami a siker és minőség ritka együttállását illeti – a skandinávoké, irodalmuk mára Magyarországot is meghódította. Hiba volna azonban a globális felmelegedést okolni, amiért a népes olvasóközönség figyelme a hűvös észak felé fordult.
https://konyves.blog.hu/2012/04/19/a_sotet_pont_avagy_a_kortars_skandinav_irodalom_jelentosege


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 8)

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korompai_Vali








1963 Korompai Vali és Tordy Géza​Amerikai tragédia című művének színpadi próbáján.


Egy olyan felolvasó akit kevesen kedvelnek.
Lényegében én sem tartom jónak.
*De vannak kivétel könyvei*


Numberone írta:


> Nekem Korompai Vali felolvasása is tetszik.
> Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat egy kérésnek.





papapig írta:


> Stephen King-A Ragyogás-t jól olvassa. A többit rosszul.


Van aki a Stephen King Cujo könyvét tartja jónak
Én a Bafuti kopókat.
Ám önkínzásként mert nincsen mástól meg
A Chandler-Kicsi nővér
Chandler- A magas ablak
Chandler-Elkéstél, Terry!
könyveket hallgattam meg.
*És igen ami a hátránya*:Rendkívül rosszul hangsúlyoz, teljesen mellőz minden megszokottat és természetest.
*És igen ami az előnye:*Mert ilyen is van, *a nagyon nőies hangja*
Úgyhogy összességében mert meg lehet szokni limbózását
A hangja miatt tetszettek a felsorolt könyvek
Most látom a *Wikipédián ami @nemokap *munkája
Hogy felolvasta: Vavyan Fable: Jégtánc
https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korompai_Vali
Könyvét máris el kezdem keresni meg akarom tőle hallgatni
Tippem szerint illik hozzá Fable


----------



## editke2004 (2019 Április 8)

tornando írta:


> Mármost azt is tudjuk hogy ki mit használ Angel cool-t ezzel,kiegészítem
> _Akkor köszöntöm a hangoskönyvet készítő nőket _
> _Nők napja alkalmából_
> _Először őket_
> ...


Köszönöm, hogy nem felejtettél el!


----------



## editke2004 (2019 Április 8)

tornando írta:


> Pletyka
> Lesz egy kiadvány
> Hamarosan megjelenik Nora Westlake _Enoke_ című fantasy kisregénye hangoskönyvben mp3 és CD formátumban.
> Felolvasó: *Máder Edit*, a „Hallasd a hangod!” elnevezésű felolvasó pályázat különdíjasa.
> ...



Na nemár) Mi ez a pletyi?Elvileg ez már megjelent.. Még tavaly..De nem tehetem fel ide


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 9)

editke2004 írta:


> Na nemár) Mi ez a pletyi?Elvileg ez már megjelent.. Még tavaly..De nem tehetem fel ide


A ludas Matyi mottója volt: egy újszülöttnek minden vicc (vagy hír) új
Én akkor futottam bele amikor feltettem.
Hát elkéstem, ha már megjelent


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 18)

Vavyan Fable - Mesemaraton
felolvassa Madarász Éva
Valaki nagyon dicsérte valahol Madarász Évát a Mesemaratonból
Most hallgattam tényleg jó.Pont neki való kiválóan érzi.Mit meddig


ametiszt99 írta:


> A mesemaraton című könyvét is felolvasták,nem ismerem a színésznőt /Madarász Éva/ aki felolvassa ,de nekem nagyon tetszett,sikerült eltalálnia a lényeget,bent a melóhelyen hallgattam meg és noha ismertem már a könyvet,muszáj volt kuncorásznom rajta,néztek is a munkatársaim hogy miért nevetgélek magamban....



*Madarász Éva* (Budapest, 1970. január 18. –) magyar színésznő, szinkronszínész.
Szerepelt a Szomszédok, az Öregberény és a Patika című televíziós sorozatokban.
És itt a hangja:


----------



## szgyula (2019 Április 21)

tornando írta:


> Rejtő Jenő - Minden jó, ha vége van ( 2010 ) Hangoskönyv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Én azt hiszem Bereznay Éva a felolvasó, de köszönjük hogy megosztottad velünk!


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 21)

szgyula írta:


> Én azt hiszem Bereznay Éva a felolvasó, de köszönjük hogy megosztottad velünk!


Akkor én most letöltöm mert nekem nincs,meg talált link volt
Egy hangoskönyv leltár szerint
http://www.nemokap.hu/hangoskonyv/: Szoboszlai Éva


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 21)

szgyula írta:


> Én azt hiszem Bereznay Éva a felolvasó, de köszönjük hogy megosztottad velünk!


Na ezért nem szabad az MVGYSZ könyveiből kitörölni a hangos katalóguscédulát mert
Nem Bereznay Éva Nem Korompai Vali hanem Szoboszlai Éva
Én talált linkként hoztam


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 25)

Kedves felolvasók!!
Tudom hogy nem szenvedtek nyersanyag hiányban
De fedezzétek már fel, *Akunyint*
Klasszikus krimi kortárs író tollából – Borisz Akunyin


*A krimi műfajának manapság egyik legfelkapottabb ága azzal hódítja az olvasókat, hogy történelmi közegbe helyezi a cselekményt, így alkalmassá válik arra is, hogy a történetvezetésbe szőve az író bemutassa egy adott kor társadalmi visszásságait és képet fessen a választott éráról.
A történelmi krimi egyik legismertebb szerzője a grúz születésű, de orosz nyelven alkotó Borisz Akunyin, akinek számos sorozatát fordították már egy rakás idegen nyelvre. Magyarországon a Fandorin-sorozattal tett szert ismertségre, melynek indító darabja, az *_Azazel_ *immár a második kiadást érte meg.



*


> Eraszt Petrovics Fandorin, a cári Oroszország rendőrségének kötelékében dolgozó fiatal írnok


----------



## tornando (2019 Május 27)

mukipeti írta:


> Bukowski: Posta
> Régebben már fent volt ez a hangoskönyvem, de törlődött a tárhelyről, így újra feltöltöm, megosztom veletek a linkjét:
> 
> A felolvasás szigorúan amatőr, s mivel én szeretem a rádiójátékokat, kicsit megpróbáltam színesíteni is a sima felolvasást, effektekkel, zenékkel. Remélem, tetszeni fog nektek.


Teszek egy kísérletet.


----------



## Thani1990 (2019 Június 1)

Kern Andrástól vagy Rudolf Pétertől bármit.


----------



## tornando (2019 Június 1)

Thani1990 írta:


> Kern Andrástól vagy Rudolf Pétertől bármit.


Választásod jó
Rudolf remek hang és színész.
Kern jó parodista múltjából adódóan, a Harry Potterben csúcs.
De vannak még kiválóak, akik szépen olvasnak és szerephelyzeteket kiválóan adnak vissza.


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

Guy de Maupassant összes műve Bodor Tibor előadásában az egyik legértékesebb kincs számomra. De kiváló az összes szépirodalmi klasszikus, Bodor Tibor etalon felolvasásával, pl. Thomas Mann: József és testvérei, Dosztojevszkij: Bűn és bűnhődés, A Karamazov testvérek, Tolsztoj: Feltámadás, Victor Hugo: Nyomorultak. 
Imádom álmatlan hajnalokon Szolzsenyicin kegyetlen viszonyok közt játszódó, munkatáboros regényét, az Ivan Gyenyiszovics egy napját hallgatni, és arra visszaaludni, párnák közé süllyedve: "Reggel ötkor - mint mindig - a parancsnoki barakk előtt lógó síndarabon a kalapács elkongatta az ébresztőt. Szaggatott csörömpölése gyengén hatolt át a kétujjnyi vastag jéggel bevont ablaküvegen, és hamarosan elhalt: a nagy hidegben a felügyelőnek nem volt kedve sokáig kongatni."
Tó parti nyaralások idején Fekete Istvánt, elalváshoz pedig kalandos úti regényeket elindítani. 
Természetesen kihagyhatatlan a Kern András felolvasásában élvezhető Harry Potter - sajnos csak - első két része is, melyeket újra és újra előveszek, ha nagyon ki akarok szakadni a valóságból. 
Nagy élmény volt "A keresztapa" is, a szintén kiváló Virágh Tibor hangjával. Kedvelem Bereznay Éva jó értelemben vett egyhangú beszédét is.
A következő hangoskönyvekért sokat megadnék, de sehol nem találom őket:

Dosztojevszkij, Fjodor Mihajlovics A félkegyelmű (Virágh Tibor)
Goethe, Johann Wolfgang Faust (Virágh Tibor)
Proust, Marcel Az eltűnt idő nyomában I. (Bereznay Éva)
Proust, Marcel Az eltűnt idő nyomában II. (Bereznay Éva)
Proust, Marcel Az eltűnt idő nyomában III. (Bereznay Éva)
Puzo, Mario A szicíliai (Virágh Tibor)
Szerb Antal: A világirodalom története (Rhorerné Jakabfi Zsuzsanna)
Szerb Antal Magyar irodalomtörténet (Sztankovics Ágnes)
Turgenyev, Ivan Szergejevics Egy vadász feljegyzései (Bereznay Éva)

Ha valaki segítene, azt megköszönném, illetve megpróbálnám valahogy meghálálni.


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 3)

Utálatos hogy mindent politikai alapon néznek és hogy egyáltalán van irodalomban kultúrpolitika.
Egyáltalán nem érdekel azért sem.
Hogy Wass Albertről mit mondanak,számomra már csak a művei vannak.
És amit Floridában írt az is megragadó.
Nagyon kedvelője vagyok az ott írt könyvének: Wass Albert-A sólyom hangja.
És ugyanígy kedvelője vagyok QQCS842, ennek a felolvasási stílusának amit itt tett.
Mivel a könyv is szelíd, szelíd és természetmese,kis misztikummal keverve.
Kukucs is úgy olvassa fel elbeszélően mint egy mesét.
A hangja szelíd regélő.
Köszönöm neked Sándor János.A Jack Reacher felolvasási stílustól eltérő.
Ehhez a könyvhöz mindenképp illő alkotásod
A Wass Albert remekül megírta egyszerűsítetten milyen a magyar:
Háromféle ember van ebben az országban,.. háromféle magyar. Mind a három egyezik abban, hogy elégedetlen a világgal, a kormánnyal, ami ennek a világnak a nyakán ül, a rendszerrel, mindennel. Panaszkodnak, morognak, keseregnek, átkozódnak. Aztán egy részük úgy próbálja megoldani a maga bajait, hogy kiszolgálja a hatalmon lévőket. Csatlakozik hozzájuk. Hasán csúszik, farkát csóválja, s ha odalöknek neki egy koncot, s befogadják cselédnek, akkor veszettebb lesz a veszett kutyánál, marósabb a vad farkasnál,


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 18)

editke2004 írta:


> Nyírő József: Én népem.
> Felolvassa : Schnell Ádám.
> Valahogy elveszett, pedig megvolt.. Valakinek megvan? Tornando?
> Hiányzik a felolvasás, és a jó hangoskönyv hallgatás..
> Teddy se tölt fel újat..


Én ha szomjas vagyok iszok
Ha hiányzik a felolvasás hallgatom a régieket
Ezt a Nyírő könyvet épp már van vagy 3 éve hogy nem hallgattam
Most a James Rollins - Jégbörtön van éppen!




qqcs-t sose unom meg, jók az hangeffektjei
Az előző volt a Farkasok ami döbbenet hogy megijeszt néha


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 20)

Én nem tartom szerencsésnek minden tárhelyhez külön letöltő legyen szükséges.
A prémium nélküli lehetőséggel bíró tárhely és böngészőn keresztüli letöltést ajánlókat.
Sokkal felhasználóbarátabbnak tartom.
Ez a Mixcloud downloader is csak a feltelepített programok számát gyarapítja.
A fent leírt jellemzőjű társzervereket kellene előnyben részesíteni.
Az online linkek megosztása nem itt ildomos szerintem.
Rögtön hozta a problémát magával.Persze egyes klasszikus társzerverek is de nekem még nem törölt 1-2 % nál többet


----------



## toncsi64 (2019 Július 20)

tornando írta:


> Én nem tartom szerencsésnek minden tárhelyhez külön letöltő legyen szükséges.
> A prémium nélküli lehetőséggel bíró tárhely és böngészőn keresztüli letöltést ajánlókat.
> Sokkal felhasználóbarátabbnak tartom.
> Ez a Mixcloud downloader is csak a feltelepített programok számát gyarapítja.
> ...




Ez online letöltő, nem igényel telepítést 
Egyébiránt egyetértek veled


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 20)

toncsi64 írta:


> Ez online letöltő, nem igényel telepítést
> Egyébiránt egyetértek veled


Mit akarsz azzal mondani hogy online letöltő? Nem program amit telepíteni kell?
Akkor az nem más néven szokott lenni amit nem kell telepíteni?A hordozható.
Nos épp nem jut eszembe mi annak a neve.
Mindegy kipróbálom az url beírását
Igen jó köszönjük neked, de ama közreadónak nem.
Jobb szeretem a fejezetekre bontott és úgy közreadott hangoskönyveket
De ez rádiójáték.


----------



## toncsi64 (2019 Július 20)

tornando írta:


> Mit akarsz azzal mondani hogy online letöltő? Nem program amit telepíteni kell?
> Akkor az nem más néven szokott lenni amit nem kell telepíteni?A hordozható.
> Nos épp nem jut eszembe mi annak a neve.
> Mindegy kipróbálom az url beírását
> ...




A hordozható a *portable*. Itt mindössze bemásolod a letöltendő anyag linkjét, rákattintasz a *Download from Mixcloud *gombra és már töltheted is a kívánt anyagot 
Szinte minden megosztó oldal esetében segítség lehet ha Google-ba beírod "... (az oldal neve) online downloader" és általában van ehhez hasonló találat


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 20)

toncsi64 írta:


> Itt mindössze bemásolod a letöltendő anyag linkjét, rákattintasz a *Download from Mixcloud *gombra és már töltheted is a kívánt anyagot


Elkéstél mert már amit beidéztél abban írtam hogy beteszem az urlt
És utána írtam: *hogy jó*
Láttad?


tornando írta:


> Mindegy kipróbálom az url beírását
> Igen jó, köszönjük neked, de ama közreadónak nem.


----------



## toncsi64 (2019 Július 21)

Persze, de gondoltam másnak is hasznos lehet egy "átfogó leírás"


----------



## tornando (2019 Július 21)

toncsi64 írta:


> Persze, de gondoltam másnak is hasznos lehet egy "átfogó leírás"


Persze az rendben, csak így úgy tűntem mintha nem jöttem volna rá magamtól.
De épp úgy volt, elébb beszéltem aztán jöttem rá.


----------



## zsepi65 (2019 Augusztus 28)

"Gépi felolvasás,a felolvasó: Balabolka Eszter ,"


Nagy örömmel látom, hogy Eszter másnak is felolvas, nem volt hiábavaló Balabolkával történt házassága.


----------



## tornando (2019 Augusztus 31)

Én csak az ember által olvasottakat kedvelem.
Hisz a hangoskönyvet se az olvasási lustaság miatt hallgatok.
Hanem mert csodálom az előadók képességeit.Miként lehelnek életet leírt szavakba.


----------



## tornando (2019 Október 9)

*Elhangzik: dramaturgiai szünetek fontossága.
Azt a géphang átadni nem tudja*

*Bodor Tibor Kulturális Egyesület*

Puskás Kata s Bodor Tibor: „Felolvasni egy könyvet olyan, mint amikor egy szerelem elmélyül”

Szeptember elején egyesületetek a Vakok és Gyengénlátók Országos Szövetségének 150 hangoskönyvet adott át, melyek önkéntesek közreműködésével születtek. Honnan jött a kezdeményezés ötlete?
Átalában természetesnek vesszük azt, ami számunkra megadatott. De milyen lehet az élet szemünk világa nélkül? Hogyan igazodik ki valaki a hétköznapokban, ha nem lát? Számunkra idegen kérdések ezek, habár érdemes lenne rájuk nagyobb figyelmet fordítani. Puskás Kata Szidóniával, a Bodor Tibor Kulturális Egyesület elnökével “A könyvek alig várják, hogy életre keltsük őket!” hangoskönyv projekt kapcsán beszélgettünk. Kata rendkívül nagy hangsúlyt fektet önkénteseivel a fentebb írt kérdésekre. Mi több, meg is válaszolta ezeket nekünk.

De a lényegre térve, a Bodor Tibor Kulturális Egyesület alapgondolata Helle Maximiliantól ered, aki szintén látássérült. Pici gyerekkorától kezdve falta a hangoskönyveket, ám nagyon elkeserítette, hogy rengeteg írás még mindig nem elérhető vakok számára. Ugyan ma már a technika lehetővé teszi, hogy bármilyen szöveget szoftverrel felolvastassanak a látássérültek számára, de valljuk be, egy Jókait vagy egy Móriczot gépi hangon meghallgatni nem ugyanaz, mint mondjuk Bodor Tibor basszusain beleolvadni a történetekbe.


----------



## repavary (2020 Január 3)

dzsefff írta:


> *Mikszáth Kálmán - A fekete város*
> *Felolvassa: Székhelyi József*
> *1,12 Gb, mp3, 20:47:47*
> 
> ...


Kedves dzseff, köszi a feltöltéseket! Megkérdezném, hogy mi abban a ráció, hogy a teljes hangoskönyv egy nagy mp3 fájlban van, nem pedig fejezetenként? Lehet, hogy sok kis darabban praktikusabb lenne...


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 3)

repavary írta:


> Megkérdezném, hogy mi abban a ráció, hogy a teljes hangoskönyv egy nagy mp3 fájlban van, nem pedig fejezetenként? Lehet, hogy sok kis darabban praktikusabb lenne...


A mellett hogy teljesen egyetértek veled.
Elmondom hogyan kezdődik a más adathordozó felé menetelés.
Megjelentek a youtube hangos könyvek.Valamiért gépész könyvei amik jól voltak szeletelve.Felnyomta valaki egyben esetleg két részben
Ekkor aki onnan szedi le azzal már megszűnt a jól tagoltság.
Eredetileg 38 fejezetes volt a Fekete város
Ha valaki ezt teszi fel becsomagolva akkor is megmarad az eredeti 38 fejezetes.
ennyi volt a tippem.


----------



## dzsefff (2020 Január 3)

repavary írta:


> Kedves dzseff, köszi a feltöltéseket! Megkérdezném, hogy mi abban a ráció, hogy a teljes hangoskönyv egy nagy mp3 fájlban van, nem pedig fejezetenként? Lehet, hogy sok kis darabban praktikusabb lenne...


Kedves repavary,tapasztalatom szerint némely lejátszó - "túlokos" telefon - hajlamos a számok sorrendjétől eltérni.Például, a 01. sorszám után nem a 02-est,hanem a 10.,11.,12.,stb. részt játszani.Majd a 20.-hoz érve kerül sorra a 02.-sorszám.Így összekapcsolva ez nem fordulhat elő.További boldog újesztendőt kívánok...
Most olvastam decisio hozzászólását.Nem a youtube - ról töltöm a hangoskönyveket.Egyébként már régebben feltöltöttem a Fekete várost fejezetenként is, - megvan az eredeti CD - de titokzatos módon eltűnt.


----------



## repavary (2020 Január 3)

Na ja, így már értem... köszönöm a választ!


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 3)

> mi abban a ráció, hogy a teljes hangoskönyv egy nagy mp3 fájlban van, nem pedig fejezetenként?


Akkor ez nem érthető mégsem hisz tök mindegy a lejátszó mit ront el a fejezetek hossza mérete nem változik.
A kevert sorrendű lejátszásnál is eredeti fájlméretek maradnak.NEM?
Én is jártam így van megoldás.Átsorszámozni a fájlokat 3 jegyűre a fejezetneveket is átírni 3 jegyű sorszámra(Mp3tag) erre való.A fájlméret nem változhatott meg.
Akárhogy töltötte le a kérdező.


----------



## dzsefff (2020 Január 3)

Én is átszámoztam,id-taget változtattam,egyszerre csak 9 fejezetet raktam telefonra,szóval próbáltam telefon eszén túljárni,de sztem ez a legkevésbé macerás eljárás.Még program sem kell az összefűzéshez,online megoldható.Egyébként felraktam a Feketét apró szeletekben,100 megás bontásban...


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 3)

dzsefff írta:


> Én is átszámoztam,id-taget változtattam,egyszerre csak 9 fejezetet raktam telefonra,szóval próbáltam telefon eszén túljárni,de sztem ez a legkevésbé macerás eljárás.Még program sem kell az összefűzéshez,online megoldható.Egyébként felraktam a Feketét apró szeletekben,100 megás bontásban...


Privátban folytat mert fura és igaza van a kérdezőnek és nekem is amit írtam.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 4)

Ha kell okoson is lejátszható
Eredeti 38 fejezetes
*Mikszáth Kálmán - A fekete város
Felolvassa: Székhelyi József*
Ide teszem, de már nem tudom ki kérdezte miért olyan összeolvasztott óriás fájl?
Ha kéri valaki privátban küldeném.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 4)

repavary írta:


> Kedves dzseff, köszi a feltöltéseket! Megkérdezném, hogy mi abban a ráció, hogy a teljes hangoskönyv egy nagy mp3 fájlban van, nem pedig fejezetenként? Lehet, hogy sok kis darabban praktikusabb lenne...





repavary írta:


> Na ja, így már értem... köszönöm a választ!


Ha kell jelezd.
Csináltam egy 1-20 ig okos telefonmentesített próbát.Elküldöm


----------



## repavary (2020 Január 4)

Na, ezt a változatot még az Android saját lejátszója is rendesen sorba rakja, ha megtalálod az előadók között Székhelyi Józsefet . Nyilván azért, mert ki van töltve rendesen az mp3 tag rész, benne van a leírás elején a fájl/fejezet sorszáma.
Persze más androidos lejátszóknál ez eleve nem gond, mert képesek mappa és fájlnév alapján is lejátszani a hangfájlokat.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 5)

dzsefff írta:


> Én is átszámoztam,id-taget változtattam,egyszerre csak 9 fejezetet raktam telefonra,szóval próbáltam telefon eszén túljárni,de sztem ez a legkevésbé macerás eljárás.Még program sem kell az összefűzéshez,online megoldható.Egyébként felraktam a Feketét apró szeletekben,100 megás bontásban...


Próbáld amiket privátban írtam.Ha más nem és kezeli eszközöd az m3u lejátszólista mindenképp működik.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 10)

Vannak a klasszikusan elismert kiváló felolvasók.
Az utánozhatatlan Bodor Tibor.
Nem is szeretek női olvasókat.Valahogy nem elég kiegyensúlyozott higgadtak visít a hang gyakran vagy túljátsszák.Még egy egyszerű kérdő mondatot is.
Igen ám, de nemrég belém ivódott
Egy nő és egy férfi
A hangoskönyv címe:Mikszáth Kálmán - A fekete város ea: Székhelyi József
*Székhelyi József* na ő majd teljesen Bodor mestermű.Nagyon jó
És érdekes módon, színészként és tv filmjeiből nem ez volt véleményem.
Ezek szerint kell a kép nélküli hallgatás ahhoz, hogy egy embert egy színész jobban értékeljünk?
Az arcjáték és testbeszéd nem zavar.Nem tudok másra gondolni.
Na most dicsérjük meg a nőt is ki nem játszik túl kinek hangja nem éles
Ő Pedig *Molnár Piroska*

*




*
A könyv pedig amiben elégedettségemet magas hőfokra járatta : Mikszáth Kálmán - A Noszty fiú esete Tóth Marival






*Székhelyi József*​*
Nagyon jó hangoskönyv előadó.*Jászai Mari-díjas magyar színművész, rendező
És egyúttal búcsúzom is tőle hisz nem régen meghalt 2018 augusztus 22 (71 éves volt).
Most már örökké ennyi lesz.
A halálát most tudtam meg hogy ezt írom.


----------



## medvegy (2020 Január 12)

deciso írta:


> Nem is szeretek női olvasókat.Valahogy nem elég kiegyensúlyozott higgadtak visít a hang gyakran vagy túljátsszák.Még egy egyszerű kérdő mondatot is.
> Igen ám, de nemrég belém ivódott


Érdekesmód egyetértünk, nagyon kevés női felolvasót tudok élvezettel végighallgatni.


> ..... ki nem játszik túl ....



Előre bocsájtva Székhelyit és Molnárt is rendkívül szeretem, felolvasóként is.

Túljátszás. Érdekes dolog. Ki mit ért alatta. Van, akinek már az is túljátszás, ha valaki kissé megemeli a hangját felmondás közben. Van, akinek az sem, ha ezerféleképp szól.
Alapjáraton nem is túljátszás a jó szó - inkább stílus dolga. Kivéve természetesen ha ripacsmód groteszk vagy élvezhetetlenül rossz hangsúlyozású lett.
Én elég gyakran megkaptam a vádat, hogy túljátszom a felolvasásokat. Ezzel párhuzamosan másoktól pedig azt kaptam, hogy élvezhető, végre valaki játszik is, szórakoztató, nem egysíkú. No akkor most mi van?
Az van, hogy a hosszú évek alatt készített számtalan felmondásom között valóban van sok régebbi anyag, amelyiket ma már másképp mondanék. Visszafogottabban, más eszközökkel, más hangsúlyozással. Ám sok olyan is van, amit mai napig is pont ugyanúgy csinálnék meg, és elégedett is vagyok velük, sőt - elképzelni nem bírom másképp. És utóbbi a lényeg. Olyan soha nem lesz, ami mindenki számára megfelelő. Az emberek nem egyformák - szerencsére.
A felolvasó stílusa, igényessége, értelmezése és rutinja az, ami egy munkát meg kell határozzon.
És ez egyben az óriási felelőssége is, hiszen ő kalauzolja végig hangjával a hallgatót, teszi számára széppé, érthetővé, követhetővé, élvezetessé az együtt töltött pár percet vagy órát. Ha a felolvasó számára a hanganyaga megfelelően jó és élvezhető, ha annál jobbat netán nem tudna letenni, akkor az a felolvasás jó és megfelelő. Más majd eldönti, számára is élvezhető és követhető-e vagy szenved tőle. Bírja-e azt a hangot és stílust, vagy menekül előle.
És itt nem a más kategóriába tartozó beszédtechnikára vagy technikai hibákra, hanem az előadás módjára gondolok. Mert elöbbiek önmagukban is képesek élvezhetetlenné tenni bármit, sajnos gyakran belefutok ilyenekbe is. Tudom, az utómunka, az ismétlés, az igényesség időrabló, pepecs dolog és egyszerűbb a jóvanazúgy, örüljön, hogy ilyet is kap, nem lőnek azzal nyulat és egyéb válasz. 
Persze, mindez főként a nem színészekre vonatkozik. A színészek rendelkeznek profi eszköztárral is, ha kell és szükségét látják. Ám nagyon gyakran ők meg nem alkalmazzák, mégpedig két okból: kímélik a torkukat, mert abból élnek, másrészt nagyon sok a színész által ledarált és kiábrándítóan ható hakni. Drága a stúdió, nincs rá ideje, nem érdekli csak elvállalta, hadar, elnyel, nem hangsúlyoz, nem szereti, csak csinálja. Márpedig egy írást felmondás közben a felolvasónak szeretnie és követnie kell ahhoz, hogy más számára is élvezhetővé tehesse.
Mindezzel csak azt akartam, hogy lássátok - csak látszólag annyi az egész, hogy fogsz egy könyvet és ledarálod, feltöltöd, kész is van.
Úgy is lehet természetesen - és lesz, aki azt is ovációval fogadja. Ám számomra legalábbis másutt kezdődik az értékelhető hangoskönyv.
Persze, nem vagyunk egyformák, kinek mi és hogyan. Üdv: teddyted


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 13)

Túljátszottságra hangmintával lehetne példákat mondani.
A Revíczky játéka nekem azokat a vonásokat tartalmazza amire lehet nem a túljátszott a jó szó hanem a ripacskodás.(de lényegileg túl-játszott minden ripacskodás mert groteszk) kivéve ott ahol az a feladat.(Zimmer Feri)
Az egysíkúsága ellenére még bizonyos szerepekben jó,ha rászabták.
A nőkre mondtam és a mintáról is beszéltem.
Ott a Molnár Piroska a jó példa szinte soha nem túljátszott.A teljes több órás anyaga ott van mintának.
mintát a túljátszásról most kapásból nem tudok adni mert szinte mind az de nem nála.
Név se jut most eszembe.
Kútvölgyi Erzsébet se játszik túl.


> Érdekesmód egyetértünk, nagyon kevés női felolvasót tudok élvezettel végighallgatni.


A korosak már megnyugodnak
A komédiában színpadi előadásnál szinte mindenki visítva beszél.
Persze ezt el lehet ütni azzal ott úgy kell.
Itt egy példa a szörnyűre.Nem Gálvölgyiről beszélek hanem a színésznőcskékről.Aki az elején van.11 percnél
A darab még attól lehet jó de aki erre a beszédstílusra szokik rá olyan lesz mint esztergályos.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 13)

medvegy írta:


> Túljátszás. Érdekes dolog. Ki mit ért alatta


Kapcsolódik az előzőhöz
Ez a piciny videó mutatja:
Mi a túljátszott, ami már groteszk.
És természetesen ennek is meg van a műfaja.
A grotesztk humorra épülő abszurd.
De nagyon nem szeretném ha egy hangoskönyvet így olvasna fel valaki.
Gondolom ez itt és ott a simán túljátszott lenne.
A fülemben van egy egy felolvasó hanglejtése: szeerbusztok gyerekek edebede bácsi mesél
Az a másik csak úgy tudta előadni túl-hangsúlyozva túlgesztikulálva.(hallgatva nincs túlmozgás)
Talán érthető már mi a túljátszott?


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 13)

Kállay Ilonát vagy Sulyok Máriát.
Soha nem tartottam volna túljátszottnak Ha hangos könyvet olvastak volna fel.Mindkettőnek kiváló fekvésű hangja volt és szakmai alázatuk.Nem kellett a magamutogató harsányság.Csak a szerep.


----------



## medvegy (2020 Január 13)

deciso írta:


> Talán érthető már mi a túljátszott?


Köszönöm, kedves vagy - de én eddig is pontosan értettem, mire gondoltál. Remélem, számodra is egyértelmű lett, mit és miről próbáltam ennek kapcsán mesélni kicsit


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 14)

medvegy írta:


> Köszönöm, kedves vagy - de én eddig is pontosan értettem, mire gondoltál. Remélem, számodra is egyértelmű lett, mit és miről próbáltam ennek kapcsán mesélni kicsit


Nem neked szólt csak kizárólag az a sor.Olyan nehéz elmagyarázni, hisz csak egy érzés.
Ami emberenként különböző és jellemekből fakadó.
Nehéz elmondani mi a túljátszott, ezeket egyszerűbb bemutatni mint például az edebede bácsi jelenettel.
És valóban kínban voltam, hogy értessem meg mi a túljátszott.De nem neked szólt, csak úgy leírtam.
Nem nem lett egyértelmű amit írtál.
A eszköztár és hang kímélés főleg nem lett érthető a színészeknél.(az csak takaródzás)
Az olyan nem kerek.Egyszerűen az más alűrökkel természettel alkalmassággal bíró ember.
Na ide mondtad a "stílus" jobb szó.
Én arra mást mondok: nem képes árnyaltan.
Abban értünk egyet, ki milyen igényekkel belső jelleme alapján, mint hallgató mik az elvárásai miket tart elfogadhatónak.És miket tart harsánynak ripacskodásnak.Ez lehet különböző.
De bármit olvasol tőlem vagy valahol azt is egy ember a saját szemszögéből írja.Még akkor is ha az Réz Ádám vagy Ungvári.Mind saját vélemény.
Nem mondhatja hogy rossz a Bodor a Molnár Piroska ha egyszer jónak tartja
Akkor hát tudd olvasni.Azt írja amit Ő maga belsőjéből jónak vagy rossznak tart.
Majd jön más és megírja ugyanúgy a sajátját.
Ezek nem egyetemes őrök igazságok.
Legfeljebb a statisztika és a kiemelt előadók száma alapján lehet következtetést levonni ki az ünnepeltebb tehát jónak tartott.
A Ripacskodó színészeket ki nem állom a túlzó előadásokat sem.
Én annyiban különbözök le is merem írni.
És mutatom a jó színész példákat videóval , mintákkal fényképekkel hogy akik még emlékeznek rájuk.Tudják mi a művészet.Esetleg egyetértsenek igen az jó, Ő más Ő nem ripacs.
Hozz te is videó, vagy színész, vagy hangmintát melyik ripacs jó még szerinted.
És nem ripacskodás szerinted dolgozz te is..
De ne feledjük a műfajt sem.Mert az *edebede videócska* épp azt mutatja túljátszás is lehet sok.Talán inkább unalmas?
Még akkor is ha oda túljátszottság kellett.
A youtube-ról szedtem és ott volt hozzászólás az egész jó volt de az már sok.Más is ugyanazt érezte mint én.
Azokhoz nem szóltál semmit ami videókat betettem 3 üzenet 3 videó 3 példa annak alátámasztására amit mondok a komédia és színpadi rikácsolás a nőktől, az edebede túljátszása de ott annak helye van. a Kállay Ilona és Sulyok mária példa.
No ezeket elmentél mellette, egy mondatot ragadtál ki és beidézted az semmi a többi volt fontos nem az az egy mondat.
Azt mondod eddig is értetted, akkor most a minták alapján még jobban érted.
Nekem úgy kerek hogy mutathattam
Hisz nem könnyű bemutatni mi a túlzottság.
Ez is túlzottság, hogy a túlzásról ennyit kell beszélni
Az amerikai harsányság is túlzó itt Európában.
Az amerikai filmek poénjai ahol hánynak és az a humoros?, az harsány és ízléstelen.Itt Európában.Nekik bejön itt csak átszoktatnak lassan.De engem nem az biztos.
A pedig jó ötletnek tűnt esései se humoros, csak harsány és röhejes akinek.
figyelem a standup poénjait hol nevetnek? Hát a "összeszartam, befostam" szavaknál is
Hát hol a határ mi a túlzó mi a ripacs én tartom.Persze saját jellemből kiindulva
Ha mások a ripacskodást "összeszartam, befostam" típust tartják jónak írják le.
Ha egy este 1 szer bemondja valamelyik még talán, de rákaptak.Ha nincs eszközrendszerük más.
Bodor, Őze,Rudolf, Molnár,Kútvölgyi,Kállai soha nem túlzó ripacsok egy pillanatra sem.
*Te pedig mutasd be mi szerinted a nem túlzó.Ha szerinted nincs.*
*Azokat dicsérd te!!*
Hofi se úgy poénkodott hogy "összeszartam, befostam"szavakkal tett humort, mert az nem az.
Az ripacskodás


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 14)

medvegy írta:


> de én eddig is pontosan értettem


Én vele elfogult vagyok, mert kedvelem.
De mondj véleményt mérsékelt játék vagy nem,apró színészkedés az életből


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 16)

Néhány évvel ezelőtt egymás után hallgattam meg Rudolf Péter és Gálvölgyi János Rejtő Jenő egy-egy művének felolvasását. Háááát..... Rudolfot színművészként lényegesen többre tartom, mint Gálvölgyit. Rudolf igazi színész, aki mindig a szerepéhez alkalmazkodóan játszik. Gálvölgyi ellenben mindig ugyan azt, ugyan úgy játssza. A hangoskönyvben viszont ennek az ellenkezőjét tapasztaltam. Rudolf felolvasása élvezhetetlen volt. Ha nem ismertem volna a könyvet, nem tudtam volna követni a történéseket. Mindegyik szereplő helyett a kissé monoton Rudolfot hallottam. Gálvölgyi viszont teljes élvezetet nyújtott. A szereplők egyediek voltak. Kicsit más hangsúllyal, kicsit más ritmusban beszéltek. Mindamellett nem játszotta túl. Egyáltalán nem voltak a szereplőket egyedivé tevő különbségek túlhangsúlyozva. Nagyszerű volt. Ezt az egészet csak azért idéztem föl, mert nekem azt mutatja, hogy a színészi kvalitások és a felolvasási képességek nem összehasonlítható kategóriák. Vannak olyanok, akik mindkettőben maradandót alkotnak, és vannak, akik csak az egyikben jók (vagy egyikben sem).


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 16)

Fmr írta:


> Rudolfot színművészként lényegesen többre tartom, mint Gálvölgyit. Rudolf igazi színész, aki mindig a szerepéhez alkalmazkodóan játszik. Gálvölgyi ellenben mindig ugyan azt, ugyan úgy játssza. A hangoskönyvben viszont ennek az ellenkezőjét tapasztaltam. Rudolf felolvasása élvezhetetlen volt. Ha nem ismertem volna a könyvet, nem tudtam volna követni a történéseket. Mindegyik szereplő helyett a kissé monoton Rudolfot hallottam. Gálvölgyi viszont teljes élvezetet nyújtott. A szereplők egyediek voltak. Kicsit más hangsúllyal, kicsit más ritmusban beszéltek. Mindamellett nem játszotta túl. Egyáltalán nem voltak a szereplőket egyedivé tevő különbségek túlhangsúlyozva. Nagyszerű volt. Ezt az egészet csak azért idéztem föl, mert nekem azt mutatja, hogy a színészi kvalitások és a felolvasási képességek nem összehasonlítható kategóriák. Vannak olyanok, akik mindkettőben maradandót alkotnak, és vannak, akik csak az egyikben jók (vagy egyikben sem).


Keblemre ölellek mert Rudolf Pétert említed
Rudolf kiváló színész igen
Gálvölgyi nem színész Gálvölgyi parodista, mérsékelt, ösztönös színjátszási képességekkel.Ami alkalmassá teszi arra amiket csinált kisebb színpadi TV-filmbeli szerepekre.


> Gálvölgyi ellenben mindig ugyan azt, ugyan úgy játssza.


vagyis szűk az eszközkészlete illetve képessége.De ez bőven elég a hangoskönyvhöz
Most elgondolkodom azon amit írsz: "a színészi kvalitások és a felolvasási képességek nem összehasonlítható kategóriák."
Szerintem sem Sőt a felolvasáshoz nem is kell nagy hírneves színésznek lenni.Lényeg a mérsékeltség
Illetve a képzett és befutott színészek tudnak, nem élni minden eszközzel!!
Ezért vagyok én elégedett azokkal aki nem alakítják túl a felolvasást.De azért színesek
Nekem ez kell: "A szereplők egyediek voltak. Kicsit más hangsúllyal, kicsit más ritmusban beszéltek. Mindamellett nem játszotta túl."

De Rudolf Péterről még azt mondanám fuss neki még egyszer
Én halottam több felolvasását ami nagyon jó.
pl:
* Émile Ajar-Előttem az élet*(Rudolf Péter)
Néma revolverek városa(Rudolf Péter)
Lehet amit te halottal egy rossz passza volt
Melyik volt az amiben rossz volt?

Én mindig azt mondom:Az előadó viszi sikerre a könyvet és a könyv az előadót
*Ez egyszere egymást kölcsönösen viszik sikerre.*
Gyenge nem hozzá illő könyvből nem lehet jó felolvasással sem, sikert csinálni.
Fentebb beszéltünk a nem szeretjük női előadókat
Romoda Klára
Van egy példám Peter Mayle - Egy év Provance-ban(Romoda Klára)

Romoda Klára nem színész nem tudom ki-
Lehet hogy teljesen hétköznapi ember.
Az* Egy év Provance-ban egy gasztronómiai jellegű könyv humorral.*
Rengeteg franciás névvel. Ez nagyon megy neki.
A Romoda jó hangszínnel bír szépen beszél folyékonyan olvas.
Szinte semmit nem szinészkedik. Kb a ritmus és a hangsúly az amivel tálal.
Mint mondtad Gálvölgyinél.
És *Sikerre vitték egymást a könyv és a felolvasó.Ha jó a könyv és illik hozzá.Akkor van siker.*
Nekem nagyon jó könyv volt
A Moly szerint van még egy könyv amit felolvasott
Bátor mert arról folyt a szó Harry Potter-t Kern András olvasott fel jól más nem
J. K. Rowling: Harry Potter és az azkabani fogoly-Romoda Klára
Én még nem találkoztam vele.Most keresem
A YouTube-n meg van de nem tetszik szürke monoton.Igaz csak mintát vettem belőle(10perc).
Az a könyv nem neki való.Vagy rossz passzban volt.
De megtisztelem a Provanc-i könyv miatt. Azzal hogy kikeresem a fényképét.:




Romoda Klára​


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 16)

deciso írta:


> Lehet amit te halottal egy rossz passza volt
> Melyik volt az amiben rossz volt?


Sajnos már nem emlékszem, csak annyi maradt meg bennem, hogy borzasztó. Mint írtam, több évvel ezelőtt hallottam. Az biztos, hogy jól ismert Rejtő volt, hiszen majd' minden mondatáról tudtam, hogy ki ki mondja és mi következik utána (ezért tudtam a hangsúlytalan felolvasás ellenére követni). Letöltött mű volt, nincs meg itthon. Megpróbálok utánakeresni, hátha újra rátalálok...


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 16)

Fmr írta:


> Sajnos már nem emlékszem, csak annyi maradt meg bennem, hogy borzasztó.


Mondta itt valaki: hogy a hangoskönyv hogyan hat rád az függ attól is épp milyen állapotban vagy.Hogy ébredsz, volt-e zavartalan hallgatásod.
És igazat adtam neki Ő volt angel 1208
Van hogy egy könyv csak 3 hallgatás felé kezd nagyon tetszeni.
Ezért ne mondj le próbáld azt amit ajánlok:
*Émile Ajar-Előttem az élet*(Rudolf Péter) *#963*
Néma revolverek városa(Rudolf Péter)
Nekem a felső elsőre tetszett.
A Rejtő azt már 10 szer is hallgattam és nincs elrontva.


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 16)

deciso írta:


> *Émile Ajar-Előttem az élet*(Rudolf Péter)
> Néma revolverek városa(Rudolf Péter)


Köszönöm, meg fogom keresni őket. (Rudolfot az ominózus eset óta nem hallgattam, tényleg ideje újra próbálni.)


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 16)

Köszönöm a linket. Sajnos újoncként nincs jogom megtekinteni, de majd ha már lesz...


----------



## Evila (2020 Január 18)

Kedves Fmr!

Igen, azonos vagyok azzal az Evilával, és örülök, hogy élvezhetőnek tartod a hangoskodásomat. 
Desico-t pedig eszem ágában sem volt megróni, az is egy lehetőség, amit sokan választanak, én felkínáltam egy másikat. Egy biztos, ezt a csodás fórumot bebarangolni mindenképpen élvezet, akár kötelességből, akár "belső indíttatásból"


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 18)

Evila írta:


> Desico-t pedig eszem ágában sem volt megróni, az is egy lehetőség, amit sokan választanak, én felkínáltam egy másikat. Egy biztos, ezt a csodás fórumot bebarangolni mindenképpen élvezet


Fenét éreztem én megrovásnak.
Csak már rutinból kiteszi az ember akkor is, ha rögtön látja: nem gyűjtögetővel van dolga.
És egyáltalán nem lehet ezt a csodás, vagy nem csodás fórumot bebarangolni.De a felfedezés örömét valóban sokáig élvezheti.
Ahhoz 2 év se elég.
Főleg mert "amorf" mint Michael Jakson egyik videója hol az emberi arcok folyamatosan alakulnak át állandó mozgásban van.
Ne ezért is nehéz átlátni a CH-t mindig nyílnak témák.Változik "alaktalan". Vagy határok nélküli
Az morf videót keresem.
*Michael Jackson - Black Or White
Na ilyen a CH *


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 18)

Fmr írta:


> Kedves Evila! Szoktál hangoskönyvet létrehozni? Azonos vagy azzal az Evilával, akinek a felolvasását tegnap éjjel alvás helyett élveztem?


Erre a konkrét könyvre kíváncsi lennék mitől nem tudtál aludni.
Hisz pont erre van ez a téma mutasd be nevezd meg ajánld, beszéljünk róla ha úgy adódik.
No azért ne túlozz, hisz hangoskönyvön is jót lehet aludni mint bármilyen könyvön.
Bár ébren is lehet hogy tart ez a rosszabb állapot(nekem).
Nekem utoljára 17 -20 évesen fordult elő hogy reggelig fent voltam és úgy mentem reggel 06-ra dolgozni hogy 2 Rejtő könyvet olvastam ki azon az ékszaka majd több éjszaka is megismétlődött.
Azóta már tudok aludni is, bármilyen jó.
Nem volt kapható és kölcsönözhető Rejtő.Akkor belestem a mézes csuporba és 12 Rejtő könyvet szereztem egy eldugott vasutas könyvtárból.És rászabadultam majd beláttam úgy nem jó
Az iskolában se dugom már a pad alatt a könyvet óra alatt.Akkor előfordult.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 19)

QQCS842 írta:


> *Réti László_Kaméleon* - mp3 - sztereo
> ​*Fülszöveg:*
> Cameron Larkin őrmester megcsömörlött. Elege van a nagyvárosból, s úgy dönt, a nyugdíjig
> Felolvasó: QQCS842
> ...


Na erre most nagyon kíváncsi leszek.
Réti Lászlóba fogtál kukucs.
Ha ez a alkoholpatkány nyomozójának visítva humoros könyveinek egyike .
Akkor ez teljesen más műfaj.És nem találom könnyűnek előadni.
Igaz eddig még mindennel remekül boldogultál.Ez is kiváló lesz gondolom.
A hasonmás könyve a leghumorosabb.Az is eljön ugye kukucs?

Te vagy a példa arra. A mű és az előadó kölcsönösen viszi egymást sikerre.
Olyan könyveket választasz mik olvasottak.
Vagy valami másért neked fontosak, mint a jól sikerült* John Grisham - Platánsor*.(komoly téma)
Itt is vitte egymást sikerre a könyv és az előadó.


----------



## Evila (2020 Január 19)

Ha olyan jó lesz, mint a Parfümőr-felolvasása, akkor megint élmény lesz a "hallgatózás"


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 19)

Evila írta:


> Ha olyan jó lesz, mint a Parfümőr-felolvasása, akkor megint élmény lesz a "hallgatózás"


Ne hidd hogy csak azért mondom hogy ellenkezzek.
De valakivel kézen közön váltottam levelet.Azt kérdezte nekem hogy tetszik mert Ő neki sehogy.
A könyvre mondta nem az olvasásra.
Már nem emlékszem, felejtek.De azt hiszem javasoltam neki az újra hallgatást.
Én már most nem tudom milyen volt a tartalmára sem emlékszem.
Igaz a többi olvasott Réti könyvre se nagyon.A hasonmást kaptam először.
Az jó volt nagyon nagyon.A humort ahhoz mérem már a többinél.
De a - A halál háromszöge vagy (elnök) rühelltem.Az szörnyű széthúzott könyv.
Félek a humort nem tudja visszaadni bárki felolvasó Rétinél.
A parfümőrt elő kell vennem ismét elfelejtettem.De probléma nem volt vele.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 19)

deciso írta:


> Már nem emlékszem, felejtek.De azt hiszem javasoltam neki az újra hallgatást.


Nos azóta hogy írtam belelapoztam a Parfümőr c könyvbe
Jó könyv követhető és jól volt felolvasva.
De a hasonmás és a kaméleon más.Itt a humort visszaadni, vagy legalább hagyni érvényre jutni.
Az nagyobb feladat.


----------



## Evila (2020 Január 19)

Bizonyára így van, én Rétitől csak QQCS-mester felolvasását ismerem, azt is "csak" hallgatva. Olvasni nem olvastam még tőle semmit. Sőt, a Kaméleon c. filmet sem láttam, gondolom, az ő regénye alapján készült. Valahogy elkerültük egymást.


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 20)

deciso írta:


> De Rudolf Péterről még azt mondanám fuss neki még egyszer
> Én halottam több felolvasását ami nagyon jó.


Még mindig (eddig sikertelenül) keresem a negatív élményt okozó művet. Eközben átnéztem a cd készletet. "Az elveszett cirkáló" régóta pihent ott hallgatatlanul. Megfosztottam ettől az állapottól. Nagyon jó. Már kezdek kételkedni az emlékeimben, tényleg tőle származott az elfuserált felolvasás?



deciso írta:


> Erre a konkrét könyvre kíváncsi lennék mitől nem tudtál aludni.


Bocs, félreérthető voltam. Az ok és az okozat fordított. Nem a könyv nagyszerűsége tartott ébren, hanem ébren voltam, ezért hallgattam. Konkrétan: Vavian Fable - Szikrázó éjjel. Nem voltam tőle elragadtatva. Ez is egy az egyformák közül. Az első Fable könyvet, az Álomhajszát, itt a CH-n töltöttem le még a 20+2 szabály létrehozása előtt. Nagyon tetszett az egyedi, szokatlan stílus, az új hangvétel, gördülékeny cselekményvezetés. Emiatt több Fable is megfordult nálam. Minél többet olvastam, annál kevésbé tetszett, mert egysíkú volt. Mindegyik mű ugyan azt, ugyan úgy adta. Miért kerestem mégis meg egy számomra új művét? Ennek Evila az oka. Itt olvastam a nevét és hozzászólásait. A nevével már többször találkoztam hangoskönyv keresés közben, de még semmit sem olvastam az előadásában. Kíváncsi lettem, vajon milyen előadó? Keresni kezdtem felolvasását. Ez a Fable könyv került elsőként a kezembe, hát ezt hallgattam. Nem bántam meg. A könyv nem jó, de a felolvasás.... Minden bizonnyal sokat dolgozott rajta, amíg ennyire gördülékeny, jól hangsúlyozott előadás vált belőle. Egyetlen meghallgatott előadás után nagy bátorság lenne meghallgatásra ajánlani minden alkotását, de én bátor vagyok...


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves (még) Tagunk!*


Kedves Fórumvezető!

Nem szívesen válaszolok ebben a topicban ilyen témán kívül eső beírásra. Kérlek (és mindenki mást is) hogy ha további eszmecserét tart szükségesnek a témában, azt a ne a hangoskönyvszeretőket terhelve, hanem profilüzenetben (amennyiben még lesz profilom) beszéljük meg.
Azzal fenyegetsz, hogy ha nem tartom be a fórum szabályait, kizársz. *Ez rendben van, megteheted, még megmagyaráznod sem kell.* Csak nem tudom, milyen szabályszegésről beszélsz. A fenyegető beírásod előtt mindössze 2 bejegyzéssel írtam:


Fmr írta:


> hoztak szabályokat. Nem feltétlenül értek velük egyet, de nem próbálom megkerülni őket.


Miután ily módon tisztáztuk, hogy a szabályszegésnek még a szándéka sincs meg, felmerült bennem a kérdés mivégre íródott a kizárással történő fenyegetés?
Az ok: a vélemény megtorlása. Hogyan lehet valakinek véleménye ha


FLAMINGO írta:


> még egy hete sem regisztráltál


 Megkérdezem regisztráció után mennyi idővel alakíthat ki valaki saját véleményt? Miért baj az, hogy valaki nem ért egyet a Fórumvezetővel? Én megindokoltam a véleményemet. Azonnal kaptam választ olyantól aki nem ért velem egyet. Szerinte nem haszontalan az effajta szűrő. Neki ÉRVEI voltak. ÉRVEK, amik megfontolásra késztetnek és alkalmasak arra, hogy megváltoztassák a véleményemet. A Fórumvezető véleménytmegtorló fenyegetéséről csak a szocialista időkben érvényes aranyszabályok jutnak eszembe:
1. Ne gondolkozz
2. Ha mégis gondolkozol, ne írd le
3. Ha mégis gondolkozol és leírod, ne írd alá
4. Ha mégis gondolkozol, leírod és aláírod, ne csodálkozz


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

Evila írta:


> Bizonyára így van, én Rétitől csak QQCS-mester felolvasását ismerem, azt is "csak" hallgatva. Olvasni nem olvastam még tőle semmit. Sőt, a Kaméleon c. filmet sem láttam, gondolom, az ő regénye alapján készült. Valahogy elkerültük egymást.


Most hosszabb leszek:A Tarjányi Péter féle könyveket olvastam kaptam éppen.Jó izgalmas.
Az is qqcsnak való
Akitől kaptam Az mondta, Ő befutottabbnak olvasmányosabbnak tartja Réti Lászlót Érdekesebben másképp ír.
Ekkor kaptam elsőnek Réti a *hasonmás* c könyvét.
Kriminek is jó volt és humornak pedig még jobb.
Ez fel is tette nekem a mércét más Réti könyvek iránti elvárással.
Ennyire humoros egy se volt.
De krimiként nagyon izgalmas *a kaméleon*
És most ezt olvasta fel* qqcs842*
Egyetlen apró poén se jött át igazán, vagy nem is volt ebben a könyvben? Sokadik hallgatás után kiderül mit mulasztottam elsőre.
De mint könyv jó!
A felolvasás jó.
És igen A parfümőr is jó volt.
A kaméleon film más, csak címben azonos.
Ez egy ízig vérig krimi.
Legalább olyanok *vagy jobbak* mint a Chris Carter féle könyvei mit szintén felolvasott.
Másabbak , nincsenek pszichopata szörnyekkel tele.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

Fmr írta:


> Bocs, félreérthető voltam. Az ok és az okozat fordított. Nem a könyv nagyszerűsége tartott ébren, hanem ébren voltam, ezért hallgattam. Konkrétan: Vavian Fable - Szikrázó éjjel. Nem voltam tőle elragadtatva. Ez is egy az egyformák közül. Az első Fable könyvet, az Álomhajszát, itt a CH-n töltöttem le még a 20+2 szabály létrehozása előtt. Nagyon tetszett az egyedi, szokatlan stílus, az új hangvétel, gördülékeny cselekményvezetés. Emiatt több Fable is megfordult nálam. Minél többet olvastam, annál kevésbé tetszett, mert egysíkú volt.


Most itt válaszuk ketté az írott műt és a felolvasót
Fable ügyben tán még egyet is értek a kiismert és ismétlődő stílussal.
Mások valahol írták ellaposodott.Kiírta magát.
Ezt Ő így élte meg ha folyamatosan olvasta könyveit szinte megjelenésének sorrendjében követte.
Én nem pont így voltam.
Megjelenésekor berobbanásakor olvastam Mogorva történetet.
Majd olvastam a másodikat.
Már éreztem az sablonszerűséget benne.
Ekkor 20 évig semmit nem láttam tőle véletlenül alakult így.
kiürült emlékem a sablontól.
Majd ekkor került elém egy Fable köny És pont a Szikrázó éjjel.
És ennek a könyvnek már másabb a stílusa.És egy kiváló előadásban hallgattam
Ezzel Fable visszakapta rangját és bizalmát és ez után.
Futottam bele két hangos könyvébe .Egyik a Jégtánc ez nem volt a csúcs érdekes és javasolható
*Ám ez után jött A* *Mesemaraton* ami nekem nagyon jó.
Az Álomhajszát még nem is hallgattam.
A szikrázó éjjel könyvnek novellának is elment kis szódával.Még humoros is volt, de tényleg hallgatási élménynek még jobb.
*A marsit hallgassa meg ki jóra vágyakozik.*


Fmr írta:


> profilüzenetben (amennyiben még lesz profilom)


OlvastamVan ilyen, fátylat rá.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Január 20)

Fmr írta:


> Kedves Fórumvezető!
> 
> Nem szívesen válaszolok ebben a topicban ilyen témán kívül eső beírásra. Kérlek (és mindenki mást is) hogy ha további eszmecserét tart szükségesnek a témában, azt a ne a hangoskönyvszeretőket terhelve, hanem profilüzenetben (amennyiben még lesz profilom) beszéljük meg.


*Tekintve, hogy te itt vetetted fel a problémádat és kifejtetted a véleményed a 2o+2 szükségtelenségéről, a téma és a reakció(k) mindenkit érintenek, tehát itt válaszolok.*


> Azzal fenyegetsz, hogy ha nem tartom be a fórum szabályait, kizársz.


*Látom nem azt olvastad amit leírtam. Én ugyanis azt írtam, hogy akinek nem tetszenek az itteni szabályok, kérheti az admintól a tagsága törlését.*


> *Ez rendben van, megteheted, még megmagyaráznod sem kell.* Csak nem tudom, milyen szabályszegésről beszélsz.


*Újfent csak azt tudom feltételezni, hogy nem olvastad a válaszom, ugyanis szabályszegésről csak te írtál. Én mindössze azt jeleztem, hogy ha nem tetszenek a szabályok nem kelll elfogadni és nem kell tagnak lenni.*


> A fenyegető beírásod előtt mindössze 2 bejegyzéssel írtam:
> 
> Miután ily módon tisztáztuk, hogy a szabályszegésnek még a szándéka sincs meg, felmerült bennem a kérdés mivégre íródott a kizárással történő fenyegetés?
> Az ok: a vélemény megtorlása. Hogyan lehet valakinek véleménye ha Megkérdezem regisztráció után mennyi idővel alakíthat ki valaki saját véleményt? Miért baj az, hogy valaki nem ért egyet a Fórumvezetővel?


*Az a baj, hogy te a Fórumszabályzattal nem értesz egyet és nem velem vagy valamelyik kollégámmal.
Ez azért merőben nem ugyanaz.
Ami a véleményed illeti, természetesen lehet, sőt még hangoztathatod is. Ha még érvelsz is, akkor alátámaszthatod, de legjobb, ha ezt tapasztalat alapján teszed. Nem tudom van e jogosítványod, de ha van, amikor tanulóvezetőként az első volán mögé üléskor jelezted az oktatónak, hogy hülyeség az induláskori index vagy netán a biztonsági öv használata? (Pedig sajnos rengetegen nem használják miután megszerezték a jogsit.)*


> Én megindokoltam a véleményemet.


*Nos, ha te a lenti soraid indoklásnak tartod, akkor nagyon nem egy helyről tanultuk meg az indoklás szó definícióját:*


> Ez egy értelmetlen, fölösleges, kellemetlenkedő és erőfitogtató szabály. Azt a szabályt, amit ennyire könnyű áthágni, nem lett volna szabad meghozni. Pusztán a "megtehetem, hogy kellemetlenkedjek neked egy kicsit, tehát kellemetlenkedek" mentalitást érzékelem a szabályhozók részéről.


 *Ez indoklás?*


> Azonnal kaptam választ olyantól aki nem ért velem egyet. Szerinte nem haszontalan az effajta szűrő. Neki ÉRVEI voltak. ÉRVEK, amik megfontolásra késztetnek és alkalmasak arra, hogy megváltoztassák a véleményemet. A Fórumvezető véleménytmegtorló fenyegetéséről csak a szocialista időkben érvényes aranyszabályok jutnak eszembe:
> 1. Ne gondolkozz
> 2. Ha mégis gondolkozol, ne írd le
> 3. Ha mégis gondolkozol és leírod, ne írd alá
> 4. Ha mégis gondolkozol, leírod és aláírod, ne csodálkozz


Még jó, hogy már nem a szocializmusban élünk (bár sokak szerint összehasonlíthatatlanul jobb volt akkoriban a létbiztonság).
*Talán annyit javasolnék, hogy módosíts picit a fenti sorokon: Gondolkozz és mielőtt leírsz valamit , előtte gondolkozz!*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

Vannak mondatok mi nem úgy van, mert lényegi jelentése másképp jön át.
És ezt vajon Fable miként írná meg? Sok sok könnyed humorral.
Az erőszakot Ő a csitri, alkalmazza, de nem viseli.(jégtánc?)
Nagy az igazságérzete és bárkinek, ha nagy látja hallja mi van másképp.
Remélem minden házmester olvasta,még a Kövér Laci is is mert az is olyan dörgedelmes kakas.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

Flamingo írta:


> büszke nagypapa


Gratulálok hozzá


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

Fmr írta:


> Eközben átnéztem a cd készletet. "Az elveszett cirkáló" régóta pihent ott hallgatatlanul. Megfosztottam ettől az állapottól.Nagyon jó


Megjegyzem csak egy fejezet hallgatása után mondom.A Jó Rudolf szól benne


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 20)

Fmr írta:


> Az első Fable könyvet, az Álomhajszát,


Én ezt a Korompai Vali előadása miatt nem tudom hallgatni.
A Mesemaratont azt igen, azt Madarász Éva adja elő.Arra csettintek.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 21)

medvegy írta:


> Mindezzel csak azt akartam, hogy lássátok - csak látszólag annyi az egész, hogy fogsz egy könyvet és ledarálod, feltöltöd, kész is van.
> Úgy is lehet természetesen - és lesz, aki azt is ovációval fogadja.


Mekkora torzítás.
A Molnár Piroska,Schnell Ádám,Bodor Tibor,Kútvölgyi Erzsébet ,Madarász Éva,*Székhelyi József* nem ledarálja,hanem előadja szépen kiegyensúlyozottan.És soroljam még kik nem ledarálnak hanem megcsinálják szépen. És *az ováció valami másért érkezik meg*,nem azért mint te kifaragtad, hogy a sok gondosság és ráfordított idő elég.
És senki se azt mondta egyszer sem: hogy az összecsapott hangoskönyv könyv jó.
A képesség a jó.Mindenütt az előadókat dicsértük.
És te meg nem mondtad kik az összecsapottak.
*Mi kiemeljük a jókat azokat okkal fogadjuk ovációval.Mert tehetségük képességük van.*
Tagadd ellenvéleménnyel szerinted az rossz hangoskönyv.Mutasd ki volt összecsapott!!
Mondok én egyet kit sokan szidtak Batiz Géza
Kinek szipogása köhécselése nagyon bosszantott valakit.És az a szervi adottsága képtelenné teszi szegényt hogy jól olvasson.Ráadásul nem is érzi a feladatot.
Korompai se összecsapott.Még se elfogadott legtöbb embernél.
Nála más gondok vannak.Annak ellenére hogy elvétve adott egy egy jó hangoskönyvet.
Nála nagyon megosztottak a vélemények.
Nemo szereti.Én néha.De legtöbbször ki nem állom visít, nincs ritmusa,hangsúlyai összevissza, kelekótyán beszél.
Épp ezért megosztó.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 21)

Nem tudom mekkora szentségtörést követnék el ha a *Agatha Christie-A kutya se tátta (gépész)*
könyvet véleményezném.
A rokonok és rajongók megennének, azt már látom.
Itt a CH-n nagyon dicsérte valami régi harcostársa(anyuka apuka nem számít be)
A youtube hozzászólások vegyes van aki szidja és méltatlankodik.
A mindenkinek van hangja hozzászólás se méltat nagyon.
Hogy* ez a fórum nem véletlenül, a nem amatőrökről szól* annak főleg az az oka.
Hamar le lehet törni egy amatőr kedvét, ha még nem befutott.
Ezért a fent említett könyvről beszélni igen nehéz.
Főleg mert csak készülök hallgatni.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 23)

Most fáj nagyon a fülemnek valaki: Dimulász Miklós
Vagy a felvétel volt nagyon rossz.
Vagy az is és a beszélő is!
A kristálytükör meghasadt c. könyvet hallgattam.
Nem jó valami.

Pedig az eredetibb és nem a youtube verziót hallgatom:
10 perc felé már felfordul a hernyó is.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 23)

*Samuel Bjørk - Magányos utazó*







Nem a beszélő olvassa fel!
Annál nyugodtabba mi felolvasónk.
Felolvassa *Angel1208 *(nekem tetszik a hangszíne)


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 24)

deciso írta:


> A marsit hallgassa meg ki jóra vágyakozik.


Meghallgattam. Jó. Nagyon jó.

Ámbár időnként zavar Gépész angol kiejtése vagy informatikai tájékozatlansága.
Például: 
leírva 'pathfinder' --> hallgatva 'patfájnder' - 'paszfájnder' helyett
leírva 'hardware' --> hallgatva 'hardvar' - 'hardver' helyett
leírva 'OS' (Operating System) --> hallgatva 'os' - 'o sz' helyett
leírva ASCII (American Standard Code for Information Interchange) --> hallgatva 'asc kettő' - 'eszki' helyett
De ezek csak apróságok és eltörpülnek a nyújtott műélvezet mellett.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 24)

Fmr írta:


> Meghallgattam. Jó. Nagyon jó.


Igen ez egy olyan hangoskönyv.
Ahol a mű és az előadás egymást viszik sikerre.Mint állítom mindig.
Ilyen kiválóság egy életben talán egyszer születik.
Még egyszer ugyanilyen jó könyvet nem írnak, ugyanígy nem biztos hogy összetalálkozik egy páros.Hogy ennyire érezze a nő a ráosztott részt.
Talán megismételhetetlen- Az a hangos-könyv siker.
Amit a kiejtésről mondasz az bizonyos füleknek lehet zavaró.
szoktam látni ilyen fajta észrevételt fórumokon.Amik az apró hibákat észreveszik-
Azt se mondom hogy kukacoskodás.
Tudom ismerem, tényleg tud őrületbe kergetni embereket amire ők kényesek.
Ezek mellett is jó a mű és én megbocsájtom mert eltörpül a többi jóság mellet.
Letérve mondok egy példát.
Az Egri csillagok film
Az hogy elterjedt karóra volt e török támadón,hogy eldobott fecskés dobozt vett észre.
A Kis lovag filmben a kései középkorban játszódik.Egy várostromnál a távolban egy villanásra látszik egy száguldó teherautó.
Igen ezek hibák.
De a nagy egészhez képest nem rontanak.
Az olvasó beszéde már lehet rosszabb élmény.
Megerősítelek: Az ASCII -> hallgatva 'asc kettő' ezt én is kiszúrtam és rögtön megbocsájtottam.


Fmr írta:


> De ezek csak apróságok és eltörpülnek a nyújtott műélvezet mellett.


És befejező sorod mélyen igaz.
.........................
Mondok még egy példát: mit meg kell bocsájtani ha hamis akkor is
Agatha Christie-Nyaraló gyilkosok
(Csankó Zoltán)
A felolvasás nagyon jó inkább előadás(tiszteljük meg)
De valakivel kibeszéltük
Őt zavarta és én is észrevettem tudat alatt, a detektív pipázott
*A pipa szívogatás járhat egy pa PA.PA hanggal*
Ez túl hangos volt.Mondta Ő
Áthallgatva rájöttem ez volt az mi engem is meghökkentett hamisság érzetet keltett.
Ám azzal voltam:* megbocsájtható, ettől a túlzástól még nem ripacs.*
Nagyon nem könnyű eltalálni mikortól túlzó természetellenes egy hang utánzás.
Megbocsájtjuk az apró hibákat.
Ide is érvényes:


Fmr írta:


> De ezek csak apróságok és eltörpülnek a nyújtott műélvezet mellett.


kukucs most hallgatott könyvében is halottam magyarosított kiejtést.
Egy hivatásos hangoskönyvben mentő sivítást hallottam mert épp arra jött.
Ők nem vették észre én igen.
Nem számít, annyira nagy dolog egy hangoskönyv készítés.
A bámulatom hogy mégis szinte tökéletesek.pár apróságtól eltekintve
Nekem is voltak kifogásaim. De nekem a fordítóval és íróval.
De hogy leírtad az csak azt mutatja tényleg odafigyeltél.
Tehát a kiválónak minősítésed, nem csak udvariassági tiszteletkör.Ez látszik belőle.


----------



## szgyula (2020 Január 24)

Sziasztok!
Miért van az hogy a Verne könyveket (és csak a Verne könyveket!!!) nem tudom letölteni?
Mindegyiknél azt írja hogy a data vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
Üdv. Gyula


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 24)

szgyula írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Miért van az hogy a Verne könyveket (és csak a Verne könyveket!!!) nem tudom letölteni?
> Mindegyiknél azt írja hogy a data vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
> Üdv. Gyula


íme egy megfigyelés pontatlansága.
Én is kaptam már olyan üzenetet de nem verne könyvről-
A magyarázat egyszerű:
Minden feltöltött fájlt egy ideje vírusirtóval tesztel.
*Ennek fizikálisa időszükséglete van.*
Én megfigyelésem egy idő múlva szabaddá teszi.
Ennek idejét néhány órára saccolom.
Azért a Verene könyv a megnevezésed.
Mert dzsefff most azokat tette fel utoljára!!
És menj rájuk este:
Már tippem szerint nem fogja azt kiírni.
Szabaddá teszi a data.


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 24)

deciso írta:


> bizonyos füleknek lehet zavaró..... Azt se mondom hogy kukacoskodás.


Nem is akartam kukacoskodni. Egyszerűen megütötték a fülemet, megakadtam rajtuk. Ezeket a szavakat nagyon gyakran használtam/használom, talán ezért zavartak. Biztos van még benne észrevehető, de nem érdekes, nem akarom észrevenni. Nem cél a hibák fellelése. Egyszerűen élveztem amit Gépész & Evila nyújtott.


deciso írta:


> Tehát a kiválónak minősítésed, nem csak udvariassági tiszteletkör.


Köszönöm.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 24)

Fmr írta:


> Nem cél a hibák fellelése. Egyszerűen élveztem amit Gépész & Evila nyújtott.


És még nem alkalmaztad gondolom:
Minél többször hallgatsz meg csukott szemmel csendben egy előadást annál több csodálatosat fedezel fel benne.
A hibák is szaporodhatnak, de a kiváló emberi játék megoldások egyre jobban elkápráztatnak.
Én kb. 5 x hallgattam meg és nem unom .kell 2-3 hónap kihagyás utána jöhet.
Mondom mi zavart, illetve nem értettem, vagy írói hadovának áltudományosnak tartottam:
Amikor felborult a mars járóval pótkocsistól.
Leír egy pitagótásznak hálát adó, fizikailag nem hiszem illetve nem értem elméletét amit elmesél
Hogy kifeszített egy "kötelet"a mars járó és egy sziklába lefúrt cövek közé, majd oldalirányba a közepénél el kezdte kézzel húzni a kötelet.És ez szerinte egy erőnyerő megoldás.Ezzel billentette talpra az oldalára borult mars-járót.
Akármerről jártam körbe mint fizikai kérdés.Ez nem igaz.Tehát hadovált a tudományosság látszata miatt.
Megkérdeztem egy hadmérnököt Ő se tudja miféle hivatkozás.Úgy nem lehet erőt nyerni.
No de hát a könyvet megírták.És átment az ellenőrzésen.A Harry Potter könyvek is átmentek a valószínűtlen és ámító dolgok ellenére.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 24)

szgyula írta:


> Miért van az hogy a Verne könyveket (és csak a Verne könyveket!!!) nem tudom letölteni?
> Mindegyiknél azt írja hogy a data vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
> Üdv. Gyula


Még egy érdekesség
Konkrétan a *Jules Verne - Észak dél ellen* kapcsán
Ezt letöltöttem simán.
De ha most egy szeletet böngészővel akarok letölteni, kiírja azt: vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
Ma délelőtt 9:33 kor letöltöttem letöltésvezérlővel hiba üzenet nélkül.
Most délután böngészőből kiírja vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
Letöltésvezérlővel most is tölti.
Ebből úgy néz ki, csak a böngészővel közli azt a tájékoztatást.
Használj ha sietős, letöltésvezérelőt.


----------



## Evila (2020 Január 24)

Ezek szerint akkor én is tévedtem pl. a pathfinder kiejtésénél. Bár szerintem jelen esetben inkább erény, mert Gépész kiejtése után mentem, nem akartam, hogy egy adott szónak többféle kiejtése legyen.
Annak pedig, hogy végeredményben tetszett, amit hallottál, örülök.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 25)

Evila írta:


> Ezek szerint akkor én is tévedtem pl. a pathfinder kiejtésénél. Bár szerintem jelen esetben inkább erény, mert Gépész kiejtése után mentem, nem akartam, hogy egy adott szónak többféle kiejtése legyen.
> Annak pedig, hogy végeredményben tetszett, amit hallottál, örülök.


Nem tartom tévedésnek,se hibának egy idegen szó változatos kiejtését.
Fogadni mernék a Walesiek megint másképp mondják.Talán London több kerületében is.
Hát még ha azt vennénk hogy amerikai angol.
Az hogy te is úgy mondtad, az abban a könyvben legyen egyforma.
Ezen lépjünk át.
Hogy az Ő fülét megütötte és leírta ez is rendben van.
Az ASC és más rövidítések sok előadónál megfigyeltem, gondot okoznak.
Ő leírta: csak azért tűnt fel neki, mert számítógépes kezdeteitől fonetikusan használja
Errre pedig az az érdekes bepakolgathatjuk kiejtés szimulátorba.
Az is ahány, annyi féleképpen mondja.
Az akcentus se lesz soha angol.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 25)

Evila
Azon töröm a fejemet ki tudna megbirkózni a Réti László Hasonmás könyvel.
Csak az első 2 fejezetet olvasd el.(nekem meg van).Abból fel lehet sejteni kinek való.
Talányos.
Gépésztől már halottam ilyen jellegűt.De el tudom képzelni tőled is.
kukucs talányos.De szerintem készül rá.
Úgy szokta sorozatot olvas
Angel hangja melankolikus,illhetne
Editke szertelen
(csak így leegyszerűsítve) mondom őket
Evilának jól ment a megtört befáradt és abból váltani feldobottá reménnyel teltté(a nélkül hogy mesterkélt lett volna.)
De kinek megy a szarkazmus?

Tartalom:

Cameron Larkin, a Kaméleon című regényben megismert cinikus őrmester a rövid montanai kitérő után visszaköltözik San Diegóba, hogy lankadatlanul üldözze a bűnt, változatlanul pikírt megjegyzéseket tegyen, és ízléstelen nyakkendőket hordjon. Volt főnöke azonban másképp tervezi a visszatérést. A gyilkossági nyomozó egy isten háta mögötti kisvárosban találja magát, ahol a legsúlyosabb bűntett a tyúklopás. Larkinnak ebben az ingerszegény környezetben rövid idő is elegendő, hogy belássa: bármire hajlandó, csak elhagyhassa azt a porfészket.

Ehhez azonban magával az Ördöggel kell megalkudnia. A feladat könnyű és testhezálló. Aztán szép lassan elromlik minden. Larkinnak a benne szunnyadó színészi képességeket kell bevetnie, ha meg akar felelni a feladatnak – mert csak ily módon kerülhet vissza a nagyvárosi rendőrség gyilkossági csoportjába.

Az alku nem játék – az ügy bonyolódik. Egyszerre kell megértenie a melegek, a zenészek és a vakok világát, miközben a nyakára ültetnek egy rendőrnőt, aki minden alkalmat megragad, hogy alaposan kiossza a nagyszájú őrmestert.

Réti László humorral gazdagon átszőtt regénye egy nyomozás néhány őrült napját meséli el, és a végén még a kaliforniai motorosbandák tetoválásainak értelmére is fény derül.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Egy alábbi poént miként lehet előadni egy regényben?Hogy az visszaadódjon? kell hatás szünet és lassúdság.Gondolom én
Az utolsó két mondat
– És te?

– Kihozom a papot.

– Egyedül?
– Miért? – vontam fel a szemöldökömet. – Mit csinál majd velem? Lecsöpögtet viaszgyertyával?

– Az őrültek igencsak bővében vannak az erőnek.

– Tudom. Én sem az edzőteremben szereztem a magamét.


----------



## Evila (2020 Január 25)

Érdekes ötlet, mint már írtam, én csak QQCS-mester által ismerem Réti Lászlót, olvasni még nem olvastam, így nincs is meg. Ha esetleg el tudnád küldeni, belenéznék.


----------



## Leslie62 (2020 Január 25)

deciso írta:


> Még egy érdekesség
> Konkrétan a *Jules Verne - Észak dél ellen* kapcsán
> Ezt letöltöttem simán.
> De ha most egy szeletet böngészővel akarok letölteni, kiírja azt: vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
> ...


Szia!
Melyik letöltésvezérlőd használod? Nekem az IDM nem tölti.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 26)

deciso írta:


> Még egy érdekesség
> Konkrétan a *Jules Verne - Észak dél ellen* kapcsán
> Ezt letöltöttem simán.
> De ha most egy szeletet böngészővel akarok letölteni, kiírja azt: vírusírtóval teszteli az állományt, próbálkozzak később.
> ...





Leslie62 írta:


> Szia!
> Melyik letöltésvezérlőd használod? Nekem az IDM nem tölti.


Miponyt v. 2.2.3 használok
De újabb helyzet romlás:
Kipróbáltam prémiumfiók nélkül: Nem tölti le.
Majd visszakapcsoltam a prémiumfiókot.
Már így sem tölti le
---------------.
*Ám 1 nap után rájöttem hibásan írtam vissza a prémium adatokat.*
*Újra és helyesen írva: rendben van tölt.*


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 27)

Evila írta:


> Ha olyan jó lesz, mint a Parfümőr-felolvasása, akkor megint élmény lesz a "hallgatózás"


A Kaméleon is jó lett.
Mint minden mit QQCS842 csinál.
És megint jó helyre, jókor tett rövid zenét.
például:

*I want to break free!…*


----------



## Leslie62 (2020 Január 28)

deciso írta:


> Miponyt v. 2.2.3 használok
> De újabb helyzet romlás:
> Kipróbáltam prémiumfiók nélkül: Nem tölti le.
> Majd visszakapcsoltam a prémiumfiókot.
> ...


Az IDM 27-én este el kezdte letölteni, és szépen hibátlanul le is töltötte - prémium joggal.
Szerintem akkor szabadították fel a letölthetőséget. Nem csak ezeknél tapasztaltam ilyet, hanem más data-s letöltéseknél. Biztos nem víruskeresés az indok, hanem valami más, csak a víruskeresés az, amire szépen rá lehet fogni.


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 29)

Leslie62 írta:


> Az IDM 27-én este el kezdte letölteni, és szépen hibátlanul le is töltötte - prémium joggal.
> Szerintem akkor szabadították fel a letölthetőséget. Nem csak ezeknél tapasztaltam ilyet, hanem más data-s letöltéseknél. Biztos nem víruskeresés az indok, hanem valami más, csak a víruskeresés az, amire szépen rá lehet fogni.


Csak hogy a MiPony előtte is letöltött soha nem állt le a data ügy miatt.
Kivéve mikor én elrontottam a prémium beírásaimat.
De ez bármikor ugyanígy történik béke időben is.
Hiszen tudjuk a Data .hu letöltésvezérlő támogatást csak prémiumosoknak ad.
Nem írod be a prémium adataidat vagy rosszul az olyan mintha nem lenne.
Bármi letöltésvezérlő leáll olyankor.
A Data letöltés vezérlő támogatást csak prémiumosaknak ad.

A többi megfigyeléseid közléseid pontosak.
Köszönjük azok nevében kik olvassák a közleményeket


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 30)

Evila írta:


> Ha olyan jó lesz, mint a Parfümőr-felolvasása, akkor megint élmény lesz a "hallgatózás"


Még tenni kell rá megfigyelést:
qqcs842 érdekes sztereót is használ
Egyszer már ezt leírta
QQCS842:*"* Üdv mindenkinek!

Nálam a sztereó valódi sztereó, két mikrofonnal van felvéve!
Itt a halkulás természetes, mert nem egy kupacban van a két mikrofon, és van benne fáziseltérés is, amíg a hang megteszi a két mikrofon közötti utat. Emiatt is kellett felemelni a bitrátát 96-ról 128-ra, mert így a monósítás után is megmarad a hangminőség. Így az "egyfülűek" nyugodtan monósíthatják, amennyiben a lejátszójukon ez a lehetőség adott, és így nem lesz eltérés a bal és a jobb oldal között.

Miután a karácsony már majdnem elmúlt, ezért miden Kedves Hallgatónak és "Hangoskodónak"* "*


Én a kaméleonban most vettem észre a kétcsatornás megoldását.
1 fülessel nem tűnt fel.(csak hogy halkabb az egyik hang)
Nála az hogy két ember beszélget ez egyik másképp beszél.Nem elváltoztatott parodizálósan csinálja.
Hanem két mikrofonnal két sávra.
Valószínűleg már ez is megadja önmagában a két személyiséget mert térben arrébb van a mikrofon.
És azt gondolom az egyik csatornán(másik ember) még valami hangtrükköt készít(lehet hangerő váltás lehet hangszínváltás.
És itt jegyzem meg: nincs monósítva a kaméleon
Jó munkás, megcsinálni az Ő módszerével.
De ezért jók a könyvei mert belefektet sokat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 31)

Most hallgattam a Toldi-t, Básti Lajos előadásában. Csodálatos orgánuma volt. Ajánlom, hallgassátok meg.


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Február 2)

deciso írta:


> Evila
> Azon töröm a fejemet ki tudna megbirkózni a Réti László Hasonmás könyvel.
> Csak az első 2 fejezetet olvasd el.(nekem meg van).Abból fel lehet sejteni kinek való.
> Talányos.
> ...




örülök, hogy egyáltalán eszedbe jutottam..
A szertelenség lenne jellemző a felolvasásaimra?
Ezt hogy kell értenem? Vagy ehhez a műhöz?
Már csak azért mondom, mert éppen azt gondolom, ha szertelen a szereplő , akkor szertelen a felolvasásom, ha vontatott a felolvasásom, az is a szereplő miatt van, hogy visszaadjam a jellemét, (vagy megpróbáljam)
Az a vicces hogy az életben a szertelenség abszolút nem jellemző rám. Határozott, tudatos, és inkább vagyok szarkasztikus mint szertelen. Nem én vagyok szertelen..hanem a szereplőim
Nem nem baj ha így gondolod, Tornando, nem mindenkinek megy át milyen vagyok..
Bízom benne, hogy a szertlenséget a műfajhoz gondoltad, de akkor is... A szertelennek nem is tudom melyik értelmében írod.. a csacsogásomra gondolsz? A bóhókás énemre? Azért van egy pár mélyebb gondolat is amit felolvastam..szertlenség nélkül..
Az idő hiányában nagyon megválogatom mit olvasok fel.. A Hunyadit említetted régen, akkor neki is kezdtem..de nehezen helyezem magam férfi szerepbe..


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 3)

editke2004 írta:


> A Hunyadit említetted régen, akkor neki is kezdtem..de nehezen helyezem magam férfi szerepbe..


Meg kell próbálni nem eljátszani.Hanem hagyni a könyvet érvényre jutni.Mint Molnár Piroska és Kútvölgyi teszi.
Különben is a drámai helyzet a lényeg abban a novellában.
Szereplő van ott több És hangulati tartalom is.
Persze Sulyok Mária könnyebb helyzetben van, mert nyugodt mély hangszíne van.
És Kállay Ilonák is


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 4)

*Peter James - Kegyetlen tréfa* – mp3 – mono
Műfaj: krimi
felolvasta: *QQCS842


 *

Ártatlan tréfának indul az egész – esküvő előtti „kanmuri” keretében a haverok megtréfálják a vőlegényt: koporsóba zárják, és el is földelik a terveik szerint egy-két órára a kapatos ifjú férjjelöltet, Michaelt, aki egyébként sikeres üzletember, s egy valódi álommenyasszony várja… Azonban minden egészen másként alakul: a négy barát egy óra múlva halott, és senki sem tudja, hol van Michael. Vagy mégis?
.........................................................................................................................................................................
Ez egy olyan könyv mi vagy néhány éve méltatlanul hevert a gépemen.
QQCS 842 legjobb előadásai közé tartozik.Van benne karakter sok.A legjobban tetszett megoldásai a félkegyelmű Davey


> – Eeeez aaaaz! – kiáltott szinte önkívületben. Davey rabja volt az amerikai zsarus tévésorozatoknak, és szeretett amerikai akcentusban beszélni. Egyszer egy New York-i zsarut játszott, másszor missouri tájszólásban beszélt legközelebb miamira váltott. Most éppen a Los Angeles-i volt soron.





> Davey szeretett úgy öltözni, ahogy az amerikaiak a tévében. A fiú szellemi szintje egy hatéves gyerekének felelt meg, és ez már így is marad. Testi ereje azonban emberfölötti volt és ennél a munkánál ez gyakorta hasznosnak bizonyult.



Nagyon jól oldotta meg a női karaktereket is.Aki nem hallgatta hallgassa meg.
Nincs olyan, hogy nem tudtam ebbe vagy abba a szerepbe helyezni magamat.
A nő is azért jó, mert nem kezdett el női hangmagassággal beszélni.Nem lett paródia.Hanem tudod hogy nő beszél.
A könyv izgalmas.
A legjobb előadásai közé tartozik a nagyszerű képességű és jó érzékű.QQCs842-nek.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 9)

*angel1208*
Mostanában nincsen felolvasásod?
Pedig jó hangszíned, olvasási képességed van.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 12)

haata írta:


> Köszönöm, de én kifejezetten a Kovács Máté által felolvasott verzióra gondoltam.


Megkérdezném: Miért Kovács Máté?
Most hallok az előadóról először.Nincs is a könyveim között tőle semmi.
Mikor "pistultál" bele?
Egy ilyen nevű az *Átrium* nevű helyen színész*.*
*




*


----------



## medvegy (2020 Február 12)

editke2004 írta:


> örülök, hogy egyáltalán eszedbe jutottam..
> A szertelenség lenne jellemző a felolvasásaimra?
> Ezt hogy kell értenem? Vagy ehhez a műhöz?....


Na ne viccelj már... Ha valaki képes és tud szépen és helyénvaló módon játszani a hangjával, az te vagy.
Tornando számára nem konform, merthogy "Meg kell próbálni nem eljátszani. Hanem hagyni a könyvet érvényre jutni."

Tornando és páran viszonylag kevéssé vannak tisztában egyetlen alapvetéssel, amit például te is réges-régóta tudsz. A felmondáskor a felolvasó saját maga kalauzolja végig a hallgatót a felolvasandó íráson. Ezt úgy teszi, ahogy számára kedves, amilyen a stílusa, látásmódja és ahogy ő értelmezi magát az írást.

Ha az elkészült hanganyag maga a felolvasó számára megfelelő, mert törekedett rá, hogy a legtöbbet a legjobb módon adja át, akkor az a hanganyag rendben van. Ha úgy dönt a felolvasó, hogy az írást dramaturgiával érdekessé teszi, saját játékával élvezetesebbé teszi, hozzá tesz, rásegít, akkor az - ha úgy, hogy neutrálisan hagyja magát a könyvet futni, akkor épp az. Szuverén joga - és stílus, műfaj kérdése is egyben.

(Persze ez fontos döntés, mert sok egyéb mellett ez is jóvá, élvezhetővé és érdekessé tehet vagy akár totálisan el is ronthat egy-egy könyvet, tele a Net az élő példákkal.)

A hallgató pedig eldönti - számára jó és örömteli-e ez az utazás veled, a felolvasóval, vagy sem. Nem titok, van, aki engem is utál és nem titok, van, akit én is fizikailag képtelen vagyok meghallgatni. Ám attól az még mások számára jó lehet - és jó is. Kinek mi az ízlése és igénye.

Mindenkinek megfelelni nem lehet és eleve bolondság is lenne.

A gond mindíg akkor van, ha maga a felolvasó se elégedett - vagy netán nincs tisztában azzal, hogy elégedettnek kellene lennie. Persze, visszavonni, vagy újra mondani mindíg lehet akkor is. (A többi más igénypont, amiket van, aki tart, van, aki nem - van, aki igényli, van, aki nem.)

Úgyhogy minden beérkezett vélemény érdekes és fontos. Minden beérkezett megjegyzés egy adott nézőpont alapján történik, mint maga a felolvasás is - és érdemes elgondolkodni rajta. Azután vagy megszívleli az ember, hogy na, tényleg, vagy megköszönve elteszi a polcra.

Jól tudod, te is, én is mindenféléket csináltunk és csinálunk. Ilyet is - olyat is. Mivel én magam szeretek játszani és kísérletezgetni, néha leteszek egy-egy olyan anyagot, ami szokatlan és eltér a sablonoktól. Vannak, akik örülnek neki, vannak, akik szenteltvízzel locsolnának miatta. És? Mint látod, itt nekem még a nevem se hangzik el, mintha nem is lennék, vagy valami inkább ne beszéljünk róla dolog lenne. cca a fentiek miatt, vagy ha igen, ezredévente előkerülök, akkor én vagyok Az Ellenpélda, az Így Nem Lehet, stb...  Na - és? Zágsón.

Csináld, ahogy eddig - mert kiválóan, tehetséggel, nagyon szép hanggal és jó érzékkel csinálod. Ennyi.


----------



## Evila (2020 Február 12)

medvegy írta:


> A hallgató pedig eldönti - számára jó és örömteli-e ez az utazás veled, a felolvasóval, vagy sem. Nem titok, van, aki engem is utál és nem titok, van, akit én is fizikailag képtelen vagyok meghallgatni. Ám attól az még mások számára jó lehet - és jó is. Kinek mi az ízlése és igénye.
> 
> Mindenkinek megfelelni nem lehet és eleve bolondság is lenne.
> 
> Úgyhogy minden beérkezett vélemény érdekes és fontos. Minden beérkezett megjegyzés egy adott nézőpont alapján történik, mint maga a felolvasás is - és érdemes elgondolkodni rajta. Azután vagy megszívleli az ember, hogy na, tényleg, vagy megköszönve elteszi a polcra.



Nem vagyok az a beidézgetős típus, de most nem tudok az írásod mellett elmenni, bocs, ha a csapos közbeszól 
Nekünk, akik vállaljuk, hogy valamilyen szellemi munkánkkal megjelenünk a nagyérdemű előtt - és nem csak az amatőr felolvasókra gondolok -, mindig szembe kell nézni az "ezerfejűvel" és így van, "mindenkinek megfelelni nem lehet, és eleve bolondság is lenne."
Megfelelni - legalábbis én így gondolom -, magunknak kell, hogy azt, ami kikerül belőlünk, önazonosnak érezzük, s felvállaljuk, elsősorban magunk előtt. 
Mi - amatőrök -, megengedhetjük ennek a luxusát, hisz nincs rendező, nincs dramaturg, nincs zenei szerkesztő, vagyis van, de azt mind-mind, mi látjuk el, egy-személyben. 
Persze, ki így, ki úgy, egyéni igénye, tudása szerint, de merem állítani, hogy sokan az itt megjelenő "öreg rókák" közül - ne sunnyogj a pad alá, naná, hogy benne vagy te is, Teddy - sokszor sokkal igényesebb munkát adnak ki a kezükből, mint az un. profik.
Mondok egy példát:
Nagyon szeretem Horányi Lászlót, mint színészt, mint szinkronszínészt.
Valamelyik oldalon rábukkantam tőle Wodehouse: Forduljon Psmithhez c. regényének hangoskönyv változatára. Még kamaszként ez volt az első regénye, amibe beleszerettem, s nagyon megörültem neki, hogy micsoda remek párosítás lesz a két kedvenc!
Hatalmasat tévedtem!
A felolvasás odakenve, a széknyikorgás, lapozgatás, köhögés és más zörejek benne hagyva, lapos, érdektelen. Csak azért hallgattam végig, mert reménykedtem, hogy talán megcsillan valami abból, amit reméltem.
Sajnos, semmi, le is töröltem az egészet.
DE: biztos vagyok benne, hogy vannak, akiknek ez is tetszik, mert arra az élményre van szükségük, amit nyújtani tud, élvezik, és köszönik, örömüket lelik benne.
Volt már erről a témáról pár évvel ezelőtt egy jó kis eszmecsere, úgy látszik, időnként előkerül, de nem baj.
Egyszerűen azt kell elfogadni, amit te is pedzegetsz: mindenkinek megfelelni nem lehet, és nem is kell, hisz mindannyian különbözünk, mindenkinek más a jó, a szép, az élvezhető.
És ez így van rendben.
Szerintem.
Uff... (vagy ahogy a Mandalorianban mondta Nick Nolte "gnómosított változata: “I am spoken”)


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

> Egyszerűen azt kell elfogadni, amit pedzegetsz: mindenkinek megfelelni nem lehet,


Hát arra van ez a téma hogy írja le mit hallgat és mi tetszik.
Ha nem tetszik, miért nem.
A dicséret se maradjon el.
De ha nem jön akkor ne csodálkozzon hogy nem kellett a könyv,nem jött a tetszés
Ha nem írnak nem hallik.
Aki nincs jelen az kimarad elfelejtik.
Van aki alig csinál könyvet, az nincs jelen nyugdíjba ment.
Be be teszi régi darabjait és várja a visszajelzést, mi nem jön.
Mindenkinek megfelelni nem lehet ez igaz
Olyan szekér után futni meg nem érdemes mi nem is jön. (valami mégis csak elgondolásban rossz).
Vagy könyv választás vagy megvalósítás hibázik.
Nem hiába mondom: *A könyv és felolvasó viszi sikerre egymást*
Gyenge könyv bármilyen jó lehet a felolvasó közepes siker.
Kiváló könyv közepes előadás.Már siker.
De siker könyv kiváló előadással.Egymást vitték sikerre.
*És jönnek a visszajelzések.*


> amit nyújtani tud, élvezik, és köszönik, örömüket lelik benne.


*Ha meg nem jönnek, mert nem írnak akkor csend van.*
Anyuka, rokon,gyerekkori pajtás.dicsérete*.*A nézőtéren mint taps*,*egy vicc.
Nem telt házas tombolás.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

> Megfelelni - legalábbis én így gondolom -, magunknak kell, hogy azt, ami kikerül belőlünk, önazonosnak érezzük, s felvállaljuk, elsősorban magunk előtt.
> Mi - amatőrök -, megengedhetjük ennek a luxusát, hisz nincs rendező, nincs dramaturg, nincs zenei szerkesztő, vagyis van, de azt mind-mind, mi látjuk el, egy-személyben.


Ez érdekes.És kissé idealisztikus nem gyakorlati
Önmagának, de közreadja.Amit jól is tesz.
De nem igaz, hogy csak önmagának akar és kell megfelelni.
Ön azonos legyen, ez igaz.
De alávetni mindent vakon, menni felé veszélyes.
Mert az olyan mint aki a raktárra gyárt.
Vagy halála után posztumusz felfedezik és akkor lesz elfogadott addig a meg nem értettség,mimóza fészkéből beszél sértetten.
Bármily szépen hangzott ami az idézetben van.
Mégis áhítozik a dicséretre a sikerre, ki alkot.
Vagyis nem csak önmagának dolgozik.
Ha pedig közreadta szembe kell néznie azzal hogy mit szólnak hozzá.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

Evila írta:


> A felolvasás odakenve, a széknyikorgás, lapozgatás, köhögés és más zörejek benne hagyva, lapos, érdektelen.


Ez itt egy véglet.Technikai, kivitelezési kérdés.
Abszolút hanyagság.
A dr Batiz Géza nem tudom amatőr-e.
Privátban volt ki kiakadt rá.
Köhög, krákog rosszul veszi a levegőt, zörög stb.
És ráadásúul igen rosszul olvas hangsúlyoz.
Itt mind a kettő szempontból rossz.
1. A technikai.
2.A képesség előadni.
A technikai dologgal vigyázz Evila.
Mert jó, nagy sikerű könyvben is halottam már mentő sivítást.
*Ettől még jó maradt.Arányától függ eléri-e a zavaró fokot.Pici becsúszhat*
*Hozom a példát*
Hú mi is volt ez?
Talán Rudolf Péter?
Vagy egy kutyás könyv?
Bächer Iván-Hatlábú Gyabronka József
A könyv és a felolvasás jó.
Gyabronka is jó
Ha ebben volt a nyitva hagyott ablak utcazaj.Kicsi 10 s.
Azt mondom túloztál Evila
Ez nem elkapkodott.
A siker még megvan bőven.
A könyv és az előadó összetalálkozott egymást vitték sikerre.
Győződj meg róla:
https://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-iii.55841/page-50#post-5541436
A sikerről is:
*Hatlábú*
És vannak jól megírt idézhető részletek:
… városi kutyás lettem falun egy falusi kutyával. De ez csak egy pillanatnyi állapot volt. Mert mellettem néhány nap alatt a kutya is városivá vált. Nagyon könnyű dolog városi kutyává válni. Az ugyanis egy sokkal jobb beosztás. Mindig könnyebb megszokni a jót, a jobbat.
A falusi kutya a ház része. A városi kutya a gazda része.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

Beka Holt írta:


> QQCS842, köszönet Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok című könyvének felolvasásáért! Kis híján infarktust kaptam ijedtemben miközben hallgattam. Van benne olyan rész ahol dörömbölnek egy ajtón. Éjszaka csend van, az ember lánya a rossz szemével nem olvas éjjel, inkább hangoskönyvet hallgat, frászt kaptam az első dörömbölésnél. Biztos nem tiszta a lelkiismeretem, de ugrottam olyat majd bevertem a fejem a csillárba


Na tessék látni.Ez egy igazán megköszönés,és visszajelzés az alkotónak.
Azon felül kiemelt egy fontos részt.A hangeffektjeit
A QQCS842 sorra csinálja a jobbnál jobb könyveket.Mint ez a Farkasok
Valaki épp most áradozott velem egyszerre ugyanazon a könyvön: Barbara Delinsky - Indián nyár
QQCS842 kiemelten jól csinálta szerinte: az öreg hölgyet - Natalie Seebringet.
Tényleg jó az a könyv is.


----------



## medvegy (2020 Február 13)

Evila írta:


> ........
> Mi - amatőrök -, megengedhetjük ennek a luxusát, hisz nincs rendező, nincs dramaturg, nincs zenei szerkesztő, vagyis van, de azt mind-mind, mi látjuk el, egy-személyben.
> Persze, ki így, ki úgy, egyéni igénye, tudása szerint, de merem állítani, hogy sokan az itt megjelenő "öreg rókák" közül - ne sunnyogj a pad alá, naná, hogy benne vagy te is, Teddy - sokszor sokkal igényesebb munkát adnak ki a kezükből, mint az un. profik........


Sunnyog a fene 
Tény, hogy az utóbbi két-három évben kevés anyagot csináltam, aminek megvan a maga oka. Attól még itt vagyok - és a rosszabbk hír, hogy leszek is, noha itt már nyugdíjba küldtek és a többi  
Itt is ritkábban szólok bármihez is, lévén egyszer már kihajítottak innen, igen érdekes körümények között. Azóta remeksok kedvem támadt követni a fórumokat. Ám néha még megteszem - és ha látok valamit, ami totál fura, azt azért nem hagyom szótlanul. De - igaz. Tornando kedvesen megválaszolta a dolgot, hogy régi anyagaimat pakolgatom nagy ritkán vissza és akkor meg várom, na most akkor...? Várja a rosseb. Csak finoman megemlítettem - az itteni Ítész Kommandó borzasztó lelkesedéssel mond véleményt mindenről és mindenkiről. Bárkiről, aki itt valaha is csinált akármilyen bármit is. Valahogy azonban egy teddyted, aki ezt az egészet itt anno elkezdte, már saját nevét se használhatva annyira sem lett a Nagy Felemlegetésekben előszedve, hogy hámá, nédda, vót egy olyan is. Igaz, az én anyagaimat nem tisztelték meg azzal, hogy akár meg is hallgassák néha, de még a létezéséről se nagyon tudnak. Így persze valóban nincs is mit és miről beszélni.
És akkor most van az, hogy nédda, csak kicirkuszolta magának... Nem tettem és nem is fogom tenni. Amit én el akartam mondani hanganyagokról, mentalitásról, kritikáról, hozzáállásról, igényességről, jogokról, technikákról, stílusokról, egyebekről, azt hosszú évek alatt elmondtam. Aki akarta, elolvasta, aki akarta, megértette, aki akarta, megjegyezte.
Egyébként igazad van Evila - amatőrökként ennyi luxus és kiváltság minket is megillet, ha már több sem 
Csak egyszerűen feltűnt ez az egész, mint érdekes jelenség, ennyi az egész.
Puff, én beszóltam!


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

Talán meg kell várni a közönség "itéletét", tapsát dicséretét.
Most se volna beszédtéma, ha nem reklamál.


> Valahogy azonban egy teddyted, aki ezt az egészet itt anno elkezdte, már saját nevét se használhatva annyira sem lett a Nagy Felemlegetésekben előszedve, hogy hámá, nédda, vót egy olyan is.


Igen a múlt összeölelkezve borocskázva danolászunk.
Aki elmarad, kimarad azt elfelejtik.
A név vesztésed megértem az volt a védjegy.
Nagyon megsértettek az alaptalan kizárással.
Bár már az is kétséges rasszista volt vagy nem?
Mára már felfedeztem más vonást is.A facebook is olvasható.
Bár az magánügy és nem felolvasás.
Láttam viszont egy előadást videót a hangoskönyvekről beszélve.
Mint hangoskönyvek professzor urazva alákérdezést a házigazdától.
Nem volt túl emelkedett élmény. Nem kis öndicsérgetés és sok sok füst.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

Mindig lenyűgöztek az általam szépnek művészeti értéknek tartott dolgok.
Magamban tartani nem akarom.Itt egy kép talán hangoskönyv lesz
Illetve már az.:
Duncan Shelley-A leszboszi cápa


----------



## medvegy (2020 Február 13)

deciso írta:


> Talán meg kell várni a közönség "itéletét", tapsát dicséretét.....
> Bár már az is kétséges rasszista volt vagy nem?
> Mára már felfedeztem más vonást is.A facebook is olvasható.
> Bár az magánügy és nem felolvasás.
> ...



Mint hangoskönyvek satöbbi... Neked feltétlenül az lehetett, amin nem csodálkozom. Másnak valami más volt - nem véletlenül én voltam ott és nem te.

A más vonás érdekes lehetne, de nem az. Ugyanis nincs semmiféle más vonás. Pont ugyan az van, mint eleddig volt. Ugyanazokkal az elvekkel, hozzáállással és gondolatkörrel, amit ugyanúgy lehet megérteni, nem megérteni, félre- vagy belemagyarázni. Egy különbség van azóta - már nem érdekel. Én nem változtatom a dolgaimat, mint más a glottgatyát - mindenki más azt tesz és úgy, ahogy számára az kellemes.
Reklamál...? Öndícséret?... Hmmm. Tudod, még csak nem is reklamálás - mindössze egy észrevétel volt. Az is felesleges, abban igazad van. Talán meg kell várni a közönség ítéletét satöbbi... csakhogy pont emiatt írtam ide. Alapvetően amiatt, mert nagyívűen sikerült Editet körbejárkálnod, amire válaszolt is. Közöm? Semmi. De mivel én dolgoztam vele évekig együtt, mégis valamicske. Másfelől te mindenkivel foglalkoztál csak velem nem. Én egyre csak osztom az észt, mint hangosdoktor, te meg itt, mint a kritikusok legszebb gyöngye és tessék, még meg se említesz - és az nekem fájt    
Komolyan ne vedd. Én se veszem. Megyek vissza a nyugdíjasklubba. Majd ha lesz új anyag - lesz - és felfigyelsz rá és netán meg is hallgatod, na majd akkor. Ha meg nem - hát akkor.. akkor meg nem.
Ez egy ilyen dolog, Tornando.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 13)

Hát igen ilyen ez,személyeskedni jött nem hangoskönyv élményt bemutatni.
Köszönjük medvegy hogy bemutattad mely hangoskönyvek tetszenek.
Ja hogy arról megfeledkeztél?

Nagyon megkönnyezhető rész is van a Hatlábú című könyvben
Bächer Iván jól ír.
Van benne rendszerváltás kori szabolcsi nyomorult kihasznált munkások Pesten.2000-évek
Megjelenik az ukrán maffiózó uralkodása hazánkban,de két oldalú minden, mert hazavágyása mamára való emlékezése is..
Radnóti özvegye és kutyája.
Sok sok felvillanó epizód.
Történetek
És Gyabronka kiváló mesélése.
Így kell egy sikeres hangoskönyvet megcsinálni.
Persze nem amatőröké.
De ez a téma a nem amatőrökről szólna.

Talán meg kell várni a közönség "itéletét", tapsát dicséretét.
Valaki nem rég épp azt írta: Néha a nem zsonglőrködőtől Jobb jön mint a nagy nevektől kiválóságoktól.
Jobb az egyszerűbb mint Gálvölgyi.
Kerntől is voltak profibb alakítók.
Mégse tudja senki jobban előadni a Pottert.
Összeillenek.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 14)

voltál medvegy leírtad melyik hangoskönyv tetszik.Jól tetted az a téma arra van.
Vagy nem azért jöttél mert nem említettél meg egy tetsző hangoskönyvet sem a nem amatőröktől? inkább személyeskedni veszekedni önkényezni jöttél?
Íme egy jó és tetsző hangoskönyv.
Csak ajánlani tudom, kik szeretik a pergő kalandokat:

James Rollins - Jégbörtön





Ebből a könyvből nem akciófilmet kéne forgatni, hanem egy hat részes filmsorozatot. Annyi akció van benne, hogy bőven kitelne belőle. Persze kérdés, ki bírna elviselni egy Steven Seagal vagy Jean Claude van Damme főszereplésével készített filmsorozatot.
A sztori különben nem rossz, egész fordulatos, és kellőképpen kiszámítható – így legalább érezheti az olvasó, hogy ha a szuperfőhösöket nem is tudná utánozni, furfanggal sokkal jobban meg tudná oldani a helyzeteket.
A könyv elég hosszú, 500 oldal, és a feléig iszonyú mozgalmas és izgalmas, aztán meg kezdődik az a rész, aminek az a címe, hogy Elszabadul a pokol! És tényleg.


És ezt hangoskönyvben élvezhetően.Képes volt megcsinálni.
Merő cselekmény és lendület a könyv.
Köszönöm mindig tudásod legjobbját hozó, igényesen kivételező jó előadó QQCs842
Köszönjük tagtárs.
Soha nem törtél babérokra.Megad visszahúzódó vagy..De a rajongók elől nem lehet, egy sikeresnek eltűnni. Csak tetted a míves munkákat. Jó könyveket választasz ez az egyik titkod.(szét kell nézni pl a molly-n)
Az alábbi 89900 Ft-t ér jelképesen átnyújtom
.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 14)

Kerekes Andrea(szinkronszínész)
Ki szereti olvasását?
Én az alábbiakat hallgattam
Edgar Wallace - A borzalmak tornya Kerekes Andrea
Verne - Észak dél ellen Kerekes Andrea
És nem vagyok elragadtatva, de lelombozva sem.

Tudjuk a könyv és előadó együtt teszi a sikert
A borzalmak tornya jónak tűnt.Sőt jó volt a könyv miatt.
Az Észak dél ellen kimondottan színtelen.
Lehet nem is volt benne semmi mit színesebben kellett volna felolvasni.
Keresni őt nem fogom míg kimondottan jó könyvet nem választ.
Hiába a szinkron-színészisége
Attól még hangoskönyvben nem elég.
Hiába a jó olvasás.
Hiába a túljátszottság (nála ez nem volt). Így lett egyik könyv színtelen.Mert könyv se volt kiváló.Esetleg írottan hagyományosan önmagunknak 30 éve.
Hangoskönyvhöz más kell.(főleg a jó könyv). Többek közt.
Szinkronszínészek köztük Kerekes Andrea is az alábbiban.
Az éles hangú nőket nem tartom jónak, taszítanak.





*Kerekes Andrea*


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 15)

editke2004 írta:


> A szertelenség lenne jellemző a felolvasásaimra?
> Ezt hogy kell értenem? Vagy ehhez a műhöz?


Nem tudom hogy értettem, talán úgy nem bír megülni a fenekén.A razzia az aranysasban könyvben férfi akar lenni.
Holott ahhoz nem kell.Van abban női szerep is.És egyetemes a tragédia benne.
Ahhoz nem kell férfi.
Átélni egy féltékenységi csalódást összeomlott élettel.A végén öngyilkossággal.
Az eléggé hétköznapi és nemtől független történet.
*De azt a "szertelen" egyszavas jellemzést nem is a Hunyadinál írtam hanem a Rétinél.*
Talán értelme: elkap a hév nem tud megülni a fenekén.
De ezt nem kell túljátszásként érteni, mert Épp az Apácánál írtam, nagyon mértéktartó volt a mellett hogy sziporka
Én a rétire egy semlegesebb előadást képzelek.
De most megint kérdezheted a használt szavakat: sziporka, mértéktartó, szertelen.
Ne akadj fel ezeken szótárt talán nem csinálunk.
Ha egy szót írok az azért egy szó mert nem akarom bővebben kifejteni.


----------



## Jucus3 (2020 Február 15)

deciso írta:


> Együtt a 3.
> *Zsoldos Péter-Gregor Man-trilógia*
> 1. Zsoldos Péter: A Viking visszatér
> előadó: Lantos István
> ...




Bocsi, de a Távoli tűz az első rész, a Viking visszatér a második. Csak azért szólok, ha valaki nem ismeri, ne rossz sorrendben kezdje el hallgatni.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 16)

Numberone írta:


> Nekem Korompai Vali felolvasása is tetszik.
> Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat egy kérésnek.
> Keresem Duncan Shally Az elma gyilkosai éa a Téboly katonái c. hangoskönyveket Korompai Vali elöadásában.Meg volt nekem,de egy villámcsapás a nyáron elintézte a gépm igy elveszett.Nem tudom a harmadik rész is meg van-e hangoskönyvben,mert azt még nem "olvastam".


Egy vélemény kinek Korompai tetszik.
Meg is nevezte melyik könyv.
Téboly katonái c. hangoskönyveket Korompai Vali előadásában.
És ezzel egyúttal ajánlásként is felfoghatjuk.
Téboly katonái:

Megdöbbentő történet. Úgy tűnik, regényt olvasunk, közben folyton él bennünk a nyugtalanító érzés, hogy mindez valóság, kegyetlen realitás. Nem szeretnénk, ha így lenne – de Shelley könyvét olvasva nem szabadulhatunk az érzéstől, hogy mi is résztvevői vagyunk ennek a játszmának. (Nemere István)
Az MVGYOSZ-nál van meg a hangoskönyv.
3192 számon 1 CD


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 16)

Jucus3 írta:


> Bocsi, de a Távoli tűz az első rész, a Viking visszatér a második. Csak azért szólok, ha valaki nem ismeri, ne rossz sorrendben kezdje el hallgatni.


Hát ebben tévedtél.
1. Zsoldos Péter: A Viking visszatér
2. Zsoldos Péter: Távoli tűz
3. Zsoldos Péter: Az utolsó kísértés


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 21)

Egy nagyon jó könyvet hallgatok:
Ken Follett - Az idők végezetéig





Virágh Tibor hangja, beszéde, zöngéje nagyon kellemes.
Olvasni és visszaadni tud.


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Február 28)

medvegy írta:


> Sunnyog a fene
> Valahogy azonban egy teddyted, aki ezt az egészet itt anno elkezdte, már saját nevét se használhatva annyira sem lett a Nagy Felemlegetésekben előszedve, hogy hámá, nédda, vót egy olyan is. Igaz, az én anyagaimat nem tisztelték meg azzal, hogy akár meg is hallgassák néha, de még a létezéséről se nagyon tudnak. Így persze valóban nincs is mit és miről beszélni.


Olyan régen írogattam ide, hogy lehet már beidézni se tudok egy nagy ökörséget.. de remélem sikerül.
Miről beszélsz teddy?? Szerintem rengetegen hallgatták és hallgatják az anyagaidat, csak tudod mára már az embereknek totál természetes, hogy kapnak, és megköszönni meg elfejetik. Kritikus nemzet vagyunk, persze egyedileg vannak kivételek. Mindhármótoknak igaza van( Deciso, most biztosan felszisszen, hogy az hogy lehet)) De én mindhármótok nézőpontját értem. Egyáltalán nem zavar a kritika engem, amennyiben az építő, és én mindig úgy vettem.. Teddy te voltál a legnagyobb kritikusom,azt te is tudod.(gyere le a hullámvasútról...stb..hadarsz stb.. felezd meg az időt.. stb, recseg, ropog, jaj de sok minden volt..mindent neked köszönhetek, meg a hangszálaimnak) .na meg persze tornando (de amúgy meg szereti ő amit , meg ahogy csinálom, csak úúúúúútálja a könyvválasztásaimat) Amúgy azokat én is.. nem mindig választhatok. Alig van ma oylan felolvasható mű, amivel tudok azonosulni. Bár mostanában nem is kerestem..A decemberi csillagokat és az Apácát élveztem a legjobban felolvasni.. Az olyan volt mint egy filmforgatás..az egészet láttam magam előtt felolvasás közben---minta színpadon beszéltem volna.. mozogtam közben stb..Aztán eljött az idő, hogy nem lett csönd körülöttem, és a napi 8 órás ülés után nem bírtam ülni a mikrofon előtt.. Aztán már állva olvastam fel.. de nem volt csönd.. aztán... aztán ..megkérdeztem magamtól nem teljesen öncélú ez az egész? (és ha igen?) Amúgy még sose voltam egyetlenegy munkámmal sem teljesen elégedett, de rengeteg óra volt már benne, és nem volt már türelmem tovább kozmetikázni. Ja és az jutott eszembe, hogy nem is magamról akartam írni..amatőr vagy profi, belelapoz, meg köhög, hangszín, és dramaturgia.. na itt ez a csont rágjátok: Engler József jobb nekem(hallgathatóbb) mint Bodor Tibor..(ez a szubjektív véleményem) Puszi nektek


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Február 28)

deciso írta:


> Aki elmarad, kimarad azt elfelejtik.
> .


Nananananana.. Kérem, ez erős túlzás..Ki felejtette el? Aki annyit nevetett a Göre könyveken pl, meg a Rejtő felolvasásán, az tuti nem felejti el.
Jól van fiúk,kis tollasaim, ne kakaskodjatok már, mars vissza a sarokba mindenki morogjon ott  szertelen vagyok, pont letojom, értem én tisztázva van az is mire mondta deciso, olyan régóta kapirgálunk már itt, mindenki ismeri egymást, legalábbis a stílusát. Tornando.. egy igazi elemző, komolyan mondom valami szaklapot kellene vezetnie, de az is lehet hogy végzett kritikus. belebetegedne ha egy napig nem elemezhetne valamit. És biztosan vannak sokan, akik a javaslatára hallgatnak meg valamit..Sajna nem tudok mindig reagálni arra amit ír, mert korántsem hallgatok annyi könyvet mint ő-az élethelyzetünkből adódóan-vagy épp nem azokat. Teddy te meg nagyszerű felolvasó vagy..hova kéne ezt bizonygatni. És igen van aki szereti a hangod, és a dramaturgiát, van aki nem. Te szeresd..ingyen adod, akinek nem kell nem veszi el)) Én nem szeretem a saját hangom, mindig meglep ha valakinek tetszik. Van aki még fizetni is akart érte..pff ..Na ez a művészet így felolvasni, hogy ilyen kritikus vagy magaddal))


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 29)

editke2004 írta:


> Mindhármótoknak igaza van( Deciso, most biztosan felszisszen, hogy az hogy lehet)) De én mindhármótok nézőpontját értem.


Nem lehet mindháromnak igaza.Legfeljebb érted mindhárom gondolatát.Elégedj meg ennyivel.
De nem értesz egyet mindhárommal.A saját álláspontod a 4.


editke2004 írta:


> Én nem szeretem a saját hangom, mindig meglep ha valakinek tetszik.


Most jön a hideg zuhany.Én meg nem szeretem az élesebb hangú nőket.
Jobb szeretem a soha se mondd Hernádi Judit hangot.Mezei Máriát Sulyok Máriát,Kállay Ilona hangokat.Angel.Molnár Piroska hangokat (nyugodtság hitelesség érzetet kelt)
Na de mit tegyen egy élesebb hangú nő? Ha olyan szitu van, ott vigyázzon a rájátszás nélkül is elég éles.fogja mélyebbre lassabbra.(és képes)
Az éles és gyors, már sárkány,hárpia és pörölés.
Az olyat senki nem szereti
Ezt általánosan mondtam.(nem konkrét a beidézettre)



editke2004 írta:


> (de amúgy meg szereti ő amit , meg ahogy csinálom, csak úúúúúútálja a könyvválasztásaimat)


Hogy mit szerettem benne?
Azt hogy képes lassabb nyugodtabb lenni ott ahol kell.
Mit mondjak nem utálom könyv választásod épp csak nem kelti fel érdeklődésem gyakran.
Akinek még kevésbé szeretem könyvválasztását az Angel.
Ő rajong a Stemphen King agyfurkász könyvekért.
Nekem az cselekmény és párbeszéd nélküli, nem érdekelnek.
A túl lélekelemző könyvek divatosak, a bugyrokba lemerülés divatosak másoknak.
Persze az emberi kapcsolatokra épülő könyvek attól még nagyon jók.
Így lett nagyon jó Az indián nyár Delinskitől
Így már az öncélú cselekmény nélküli agy kurkász könyvek arra épülő horrorisztikus sorozat gyilkos könyvek is kerülendők.
A túl sokkolás miatt.
Így maradtak le tőle, a könyvek számomra. De bekerült a Nathan Futása és másoktól az Orvosdoktor


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Február 29)

Deciso. Tudod mi a nehezebb rész számomra a felolvasáskor? A leíró részek. Kivéve a monológ, szeretem a dialógusokat..de a leíró részeket nehezebb visszaadni.. Talán azért mert a leíró részeket a valóságban se mondjuk ki hangosan, ellenben a párbeszéddel. Ha pl. látsz egy szép téli tájat( Fekete István is remekül hosszan tudta leírni az ilyet) azt magadban sose mondod, hogy milyen, sőt hangosan se sokat, max annyit..de szépen csillog a hó.. És ezért nehezebb felolvasni, mert ezeket csak érzed.A párbeszédeket viszont az életben is gyakorlod. Bár te itt inkább monologizálsz sokszor..
Bocsi most megböktelek ez se igaz, mert valaki mindig reagál rád
Na de értitek hogy fentebb mit akarok mondani.. Van olyan felolvasó aki inkább a leíró részeket szereti?Kíváncsi lennék az okára.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 29)

editke2004 írta:


> Deciso. Tudod mi a nehezebb rész számomra a felolvasáskor? A leíró részek.


Igen így hívnak.És végre egy olyan típusú hozzászólás ami a felolvasás készítéséről előadásáról szól.
De nem lepődöm meg az üzenet tartalmára. Aki örökké "szertelen" sziporka, az nem képes nyugton maradni, persze hogy a szerepalakítás fekszik neki.
A leíró részekhez csak olvasás kellene de nem tud féket tenni magára.Ezért önmérséklet hiánya miatt, a sokkal szerepelni vágyóbbak szét-díbolnának mindent.Ő még mérsékletesebb.
A leíró részekben ha elkezdi a mimességet valaki, ami nem illik oda igen torz jönne ki.
De ha van arányérzéke inkább nem teszi megelégszik a sima felolvasással.Persze ez unalmas neki.
Ezért nem szereti



editke2004 írta:


> Van olyan felolvasó aki inkább a leíró részeket szereti?Kíváncsi lennék az okára.


Nem hinném hogy van aki megelégszik másodszerepre utaltsággal egy magát megmutató műfajban.Csak az olyan alázatos nagyok.: mint Gera Zoltán, Őze Lajos Kállay Ferenc
Ha van aki a leíró részeket teszi az megoldja, attól még nem szereti csak elviseli.
Exhibicionista biztos nem vállalna csak sima felolvasást.De az nem is ad igazi jó élményt Minden könyv tartalmaz érzelmileg is visszaadni kívánt részt.A leíró részek nem ilyenek.
A leíró részhez sima mesélő hangot képzelek el.Olyan bodrogi vagy szabó gyulás


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Február 29)

deciso írta:


> Olyan bodrogi vagy szabó gyulás


 Vagy Schnell Ádám
Azért én azt gondolom a gyakorlás kell, és idővel talán megszereti az ember. Na, az a tehetség, aki a leíró részeket is úgy tudja felolvasni, hogy nem lesz unalmas és nem alszunk bele..De ehhez az is kell, hogy a nyelvezet is ki legyen találva, mármint hogy az iromány, a leírás is legyen elég képletes, metaforikus, allegórikus hogy az elmét is megdolgoztassa.( Prózára alig jellemző, inkább a lírára de Móra, Gárdonyi, Fekete azért ezt tudta) Ha van időm, azért majd ezt gyakorolom.Hogy kikerüljek majd a szertelen skatulyából.Amúgy meg én is öregszem.. kezd karcos lenni a hangom És le is lassultam..talán.. Hova rohanjak? Megy az idő magától is


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 1)

> Olyan bodrogi vagy szabó gyulás





editke2004 írta:


> Vagy Schnell Ádám
> Azért én azt gondolom a gyakorlás kell, és idővel talán megszereti az ember. Na, az a tehetség, aki a leíró részeket is úgy tudja felolvasni, hogy nem lesz unalmas és nem alszunk bele..De ehhez az is kell, hogy a nyelvezet is ki legyen találva, mármint hogy az iromány, a leírás is legyen elég képletes, metaforikus, allegórikus hogy az elmét is megdolgoztassa.


Na, most éppen aktuális ügyre jöttél!!
Mert pont egy leíró részekkel teli könyvet hallgattam.
Előbb tisztázni kéne mi a leíró rész
Ez nem a képletes a metaforikus.
Vagy nem tájleíró típusú
Ez másfajta volt.

Nézzük ez belefér-e még a leíró részes fogalmadba.
Régi elképzelésemmel a táj és egyéb passzív dolgok leírása a leíró rész (bár szerintem abban is lehet sok érzelem)
*Ez a gondolkodó típusú leíró rész a szerepló magában beszél*.
Teljesen párbeszéd mentes. Ez egy hangos gondolkodás, *talán felfogható mint egy narrátor más művekben.*Mintha a színházi alámondás lenne
Lényeg nincs párbeszéd!
Nincs könnyen előadható testreálló nagy dinamikára alkalmas szerepjáték!
Ne ez a könyv: * Ken Follett - Egy férfi Szentpétervárról
*
Dombóvári Ferenc adja elő a leíró részeket szerintem még élvezi is.
Olyan finom hullámzással adja elő a gondolatait az anarchista merénylőnek.Csodálatba ejt.
Az a lényeg a finom hullámzás.
És éppen nem Bodrogis vagy szabó gyulás mesélő.
Hanem finom rezdüléses kis amplitúdójú (dinamikájú)érzelmi hullámzást valósít meg.

Érzed az elkeseredettséget a sértődést az úri társadalom megvetését.
De semmi nagy attrakció.
Na az biztos: ehhez kell, a szöveg adta előzetes feszültség hogy belső vívódását úgy halld mint amit leírtam

Ez igen az színészi tehetség vagy gyakorlat


Editke írta:


> Na, az a tehetség, aki a leíró részeket is úgy tudja felolvasni, hogy nem lesz unalmas és nem alszunk bele.



Állítom hogy nem alszol bele, hanem benne vagy az emberben, vele éled át vívódását
Pedig egy szikra párbeszéd nincs, se cselekmény: ott csak narrációs elmondás
Ennek ellenére nem színtelen gépies monoton hangon teszi, hanem remeket alkot Dombóvári Ferenc.
Tőle van mit tanulni hogyan lehet* leíró részt élvezni* (mert élvezi azt is) és mikét lehet finom hullámzással beszélni
Nem hangsúlyozásról beszélek nem hangszínről.
Mert az nem különleges orgánum, nem nők szíve bódítója.Ez művészet, nem hangszál adottság
Azok a leíró részek nem az egész könyvben vannak pl 17 rész 19 rész 2.fele a lány gondolkodik monologizál, 20 első fele a lány monolgizál magában, 20 második fele az anarchista gondolkodik magában.
Szerintem így kell finoman érzékeltetni a belső érzelmi hullámzást, pedig csak narráció.[/QUOTE]


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 1)

editke2004 írta:


> Amúgy meg én is öregszem.


Néz meg Molnár Piroskát mennyi idős.Láttad beszélni is: láthatod milyen higgadt és mesterség alázatos
Láttad Sulyok Máriát a mesterségről beszélni.És Ő se fiatal, de mesterség alázatos.A szerepeit mind el játszotta mit ráosztottak


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 1)

deciso írta:


> Szerintem így kell finoman érzékeltetni a belső érzelmi hullámzást, pedig csak narráció


Először is nagyon sajnálom hogy bele kell menni mit tartok, nagyon nagyon csodálatos előadásnak.
Miért?
Mert Dombóvári Ferenc és a többi hivatásos sok sok év gyakorlatával.
Nem mérhető, nem hasonlítható az amatőrökhöz kik mind ebben nem részesültek.
De hogy egy helyen vannak az csak azért van. hogy érvként mutassam mi a maximális.
Természetesen az amatőröket önmagukhoz képest mérem, élvezem, értékelem.
Az Ő előadásukban épp úgy meg lehet találni azokat a nagyon jó pillanatokat megvalósításokat, amik élményt adnak.
A megfelelő könyvnél meg is írom tetszésemet.Kizárólag saját szintünkhöz mérten. De ha jó akkor jó.Még ha egy könyvben fél tucat pillanatot találok csak.Már jó a könyv
Nem tetszésemet náluk nem szoktam kifejezni.Éppen mert nem helyes önbizalmat rontani.
Hogy ki köztük a sorrendileg jó, olyat se tennék.
A téma címe a nem amatőrökről
-----------
A vita az más:


editke2004 írta:


> Amúgy meg én is öregszem.. kezd karcos lenni a hangom


Ezt a sort és a karcos hangot elutasítom.Hisz mint mutattam mindez nem feltétlen záloga a jó teljesítménynek. Mutattam Sulyok Máriát hát mind a kor mind a karcos hang ott van .
A korral csak képessége tapasztalata növekedett.Persze minden kornak meg van a hozzáillő szerep adottság de ez főleg filmvásznon és színházban
Már csitri hangon nem tud megszólalni.
De a jó színész nem is úgy adja a csitrit hogy csipog.hanem a ritmussal, és más hangsúllyal.
Ha hangtorzítással tenné (de ők soha nem tennék) akkor nevetségessé válnának.Az eszköztár képességük más módon teszi a csitrit vagy gyermeket.
Hangban!!
Gondolom filmen nem tesznek ilyet.
A szertelenre tiltakozást pedig szintúgy nem értem.
Hisz nem is beszéltük meg mi a szertelen és mi a sziporka.
Mert nem akartam kitérni rá.
Most Ő azt próbálta mondani a korral a szertelenség csökken.
Igen ám de ez nem igaz, ha megint Molnár Piroskát és Sulyok Máriát nézzük
Feltételezem alkatuk miatt ők sose voltak olyanok ami nem megbeszélt
Ahogy én értem, olyat azt hiszem egy gyereklány tesz úgy 7-9 éves korában.Később már megjön az arányérzéke.
Feltételezem az említett két kiforrott idős színész már a szakmában nem érezte kényszerét a másikat lejátszani.
Végül is a szertelen és a sziporka két különböző tulajdonság is lehet.
Szertelen ellentéte a higgadt.Sziporka ellentéte az unalmas.
_No most válogass, mit is mondtam és mi ellen tiltakozol._


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Március 1)

deciso írta:


> Most Ő azt próbálta mondani a korral a szertelenség csökken.
> 
> _No most válogass, mit is mondtam és mi ellen tiltakozol._



Nem igaz. Nem arra írtam. Hanem valahol írtad, hogy nem szereted az éles női hangokat, Gondoltam az enyém az az éles hang amit említesz. Arra mondtam,hogy már nem olyan éles..talán..
Semmi ellen nem tiltakozok. Jöhetnek még az észrevételeid
Sziporka vagyok és szertelen..ez mind igaz rám, amennyiben akarom, hogy akkor és ott igaz legyen.. Tudok higgadtan is felolvasni. Ha hiszed ha nem.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 2)

> Sziporka vagyok és szertelen.


 Jelentését még mindég nem úgy érted pedig ugyanarra használva ellent is mondhat egymásnak. És erősírheti is egymást akadj le erről. hamarább szabadulsz.De mit kezdesz a sziporka szóval?
És hamarább nyugszol meg.Ha leakadsz a két szóról
ugye hogy igaz a 3. meghatározás: "nem tud megülni a fenekén"Ez is a szertelen párja
Sőt ha a "nem tud megülni a fenekén" számodra ki tudja miként értelmezve bántó.
Akkor én sem tudok megülni a fenekemen.És még sokan
Aki akarja értelmezheti dicséretként is.De te úgy döntöttél nem annak veszed.Holott máig nincs pontos meghatározása nem volt fontos ott abban az üzenetben.
Miért, melankolikus hangnak személynek se volt bővebb meghatározása?Vagy volt?Nem volt



> Nem igaz. Nem arra írtam. Hanem valahol írtad, hogy nem szereted az éles női hangokat, Gondoltam az enyém az az éles hang amit említesz. Arra mondtam,hogy már nem olyan éles..talán..


Ezt alábbit pedig általánosan írtam.Miből gondolod hogy rólad szól?
És még az is elhangozhatott:


> az éles hang hamar veszekedőssé válik és fülsértő.Ez már a hárpia szakasz.


Miből gondolod hogy nem általános mondat?
igen volt ilyen:


> Nem is szeretek női olvasókat.Valahogy nem elég kiegyensúlyozott higgadtak visít a hang gyakran vagy túljátsszák.Még egy egyszerű kérdő mondatot is.


És még mindig csak általános.
Azt mások írták hogy nem szeretik a női felolvasót ők is úgy általában írták.
például:


valaki írta:


> Érdekesmód egyetértünk, nagyon kevés női felolvasót tudok élvezettel végighallgatni.


De ez még mindég általános mondatok
Miből gondolod hogy rólad szól csak?



> Tudok higgadtan is felolvasni. Ha hiszed ha nem.


Ez megint ellentmond az előzményeknek.
Bizonygatod, holott senki se cáfolta, sőt ellenkezője történt.az Apácához lapozz vissza.
Képzeled minden mondategy emberről szól a két-három év távlatából.
Annyi mindent annyian mondtak.
A női felolvasót nem szeretők véleményét én csak feltételesen osztom.
Kb úgy mint NEMO: jobban kedvelem a férfi felolvasókat.
De kivétel mindig akad.



> Arra mondtam,hogy már nem olyan éles..talán..


Ezt legalább már értem.De nem tudom a választ.(egyáltalán éles volt?) Mondott bárki ilyet?Tudtommal nem!

Előzőektől majdnem függetlenül:
Javaslok ha nem mélyül eléggé gyorsan* és szeretnél* "soha se mondd" mélyet
Kezdjél dohányozni!!
 *Vagy ne törődj vele*, a hang az csak az egyik adatottság, a másik a szerep adta hangulat visszaadási képesség.
A hadarós tud e lassítani, az éles tud e higgadtan beszelni. A méla lassú tud e hebrencs gyorsat mutatni.
Ezek a stílus alakítási képességek fontosabbak.És mindezt nem a hangmagasság teszi.
Hiszen a sokszor hozott példa Molnár Piroska, viszonylag középtónusú hangjával megoldja
A Hernádi a nagyon mély hangjával is képes lenne mert nem csak hangszál kérdése.
Hogy mi? írja le jobban aki tudja
Színész mesterségi képesség és gyakorlati mintát követő tanulás a nagy öregektől.Életüket ott töltve megérési folyamat.De a jó tanítók, jó példája is kellettek.Állítólag a Básti nagyon jó példaadó tanító volt.A Sulyokban pedig meg volt az alázat a mesterség iránt.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 2)

Nos jobb ha nem veszel mindent magadra.
Én is azt írom amit Evila.
Nem szeretem a beidézgetést.(Nem is tettem, hanem csak sima idézetbe)
Ha azt mondom szertelen azonos-e azzal hogy nagy a dinamikája?
Attól függ mire mondják és azonos lehet a nem higgadttal is.És a sziporkától se áll távol.
lapozzunk


----------



## editke2004 (2020 Március 2)

Jó lapozzunk. Nem haragszom semmiért. Sziporka, szertelen és fenekén megülni nem tudó (is)vagyok. Válallom.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 2)

Egymást kizáró szavak vagy pedig erősítőek?
Tudja egyáltalán mit vállal?
*Ken Follett - Kulcs a Manderley-házhoz






*
Ezt hallgattam ismét jó volt*.
Megint a könyv és az előadó egymást segítette sikerre?*
Igen mert Batiz Gézával nem lett volna ilyen.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 3)

Most teddyted-nek ajánlok valamit:


----------



## medvegy (2020 Március 8)

Mindenek elött is:


----------



## medvegy (2020 Március 8)

editke2004 írta:


> Jó lapozzunk. Nem haragszom semmiért. Sziporka, szertelen és fenekén megülni nem tudó (is)vagyok. Válallom.


Te egy Gyöngyhangú Buggybuggy Süsü vagy, nagy lebegő fülekkel szaladgálva lepkéket kergetni. Néha elkurjantod magad és olyankor vigyorogva gyűlnek a Népek, hogy hallgassák a csodát, amit sugárzol. Ám akkor sutty - leülsz és szöszmötölni kezdesz valamit, azután meg egyszercsak felugrálsz, ha egy még lepkébbet látsz, amit megint lehet kergetni. De - ezt viszont örömmel és vállalva!   

Ja - és nem kis részben épp emiatt vagy az általam valaha hallott legjobb női felolvasók egyike, akinek meg toll a fülébe, mert miaz, hogy karcos, mert én itt megmedvültem és dörmögök, de te ilyet akkor se nemtudsz, ha szándékosan belegebedezel, mert nem ez a dolgod és mert csak   

Evila például szintén remek felolvasó, rengeteget fejlődött és szép anyagai vannak - ám ő másféle területen, másként, mással, más témákon dolgozik. Ő is elég keveset ad ki mostanában, de bizton lesz új anyaga neki is.

Nade meg te... nyifnyaf. Ááá... méghogy fizetnék is, botfülő bagázs, meg minek az, kész öncélú öncélozgatás... Ahhát! Eddig is az volt - de mégis örömet adott neked is, másoknak is. Amit te választasz - az hozzád illő. Amiben jól érzed magad - az a tiéd, az te vagy. Ha pedig megosztod másokkal is, örömet hintesz magad köré, mert jól esik hallgatni, ahogy mesélsz, vagy játszol, vagy Nagy Komolyan Eldömdödöm 

Úgyhogy - én tényleg hosszú ideje egyszerűen elégedetlen vagyok a hangommal, meg sok egyébbel. Sokszor futottam neki pár dolognak, aminek általában az lett a vége, hogy vágtam a földhöz, hátmégmitnem, na nem öcsém, ezt nem szabadítjuk a Népek fülébe! Erőst közeleg az ideje, hogy ez megváltozzon, lévén gyün a Tavasz, Medvegy mászik elő a barlangból.

ŐSüsüséged is kegyeskedhetne ismét némi lepkét lelni maga körül, mert zenei felhangok hiányoznak a csicsergő kínálatból. Ja - csend eddig sem volt, ezután se lesz, eddig is megoldottad, ezután is meg tudnád - nekem ne magyarázz, nem kifogás.


----------



## medvegy (2020 Március 8)

deciso írta:


> Most teddyted-nek ajánlok valamit


Köszönöm tornando, //oppardon, decisio// - rajta vagyok jelenleg is.

Cserébe én is mutatok neked valamit. Mindössze azért, mert sok szó esett arról korábban, hogy narrált szöveg és leírások és kinek fekszik, kinek nem. Bevallom - én se szeretem a párbeszéd nélküli végtelen ecsetelgetést. Ám - ha az van, hát az van. Bár az eszmecsere főleg a szépirodalmi művekre értelmezhető, van pár más tipusú anyag is, ahol egészen egyszerűen - nincs más. oppsz. Most jut eszembe, hogy ezt te valamikor hallottad is már... sebaj. Elég sok hasonló van tervben mostanság. 


Bár... azért mutatok ilyesmiből egy másfélét is neked. Lévén Móricz, tekintsük esszének.
Ez meg ilyen. Sokfélét lehet, sokféleképpen. Ízlés és kedv kérdése


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 8)

_Boldog nőnapot kívánok,nőismerőseimnek, már úgy is küldtem ahová kellett._
_Most itt is ismétlem_


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 8)

> Most jut eszembe, hogy ezt te valamikor hallottad is már..


igen halottam meghallgattam.Akkor is az volt a nehezen emészthető hogy nem úgy történelmi mint a Ken Follett könyvek.
Amiből a Katedrális 2 könyv a legtörténelmibb.
De nagyon jó volt nekem,igen nekem, a Ken Follett - *Egy férfi Szentpétervárról.*
Miért?
Mert olyat mutatott be amit más nem.
Az anarchistákat.
Az Orosz emigráció Angliában.
Mert bemutatja az Angol úri társadalmat, a politika csinálókat az I. Vh. háttér alkujait.
Bemutatja miképpen dobálódznak kis népekkel.
Ez Ken Follett a pontos, a történelmi és olvasmányos.


----------



## medvegy (2020 Március 8)

deciso írta:


> igen halottam meghallgattam.Akkor is az volt a nehezen emészthető hogy nem úgy történelmi mint a Ken Follett könyvek.
> Amiből a Katedrális 2 könyv a legtörténelmibb.
> De nagyon jó volt nekem,igen nekem, a Ken Follett - *Egy férfi Szentpétervárról.*
> Miért?
> ...


Te tornando.... Már akkor is jeleztem - Ken Follet egy író. Igen jó író, igen lelkiismeretes, de író. A pontos, történelmi és olvasmányos, ami neked igen jó - az egy szórakoztató regény.

Professzor doktor Zimányi Vera viszont nemzetközileg elismert történész asszony. Amit ő írt - nem regény, annál ezerszer több, megalapozottabb és értékesebb. Bár nem amolyan jó kis olvasmányos, de ha már ott tartunk - az valóban pontos, valóban történelmi és hiteles, ráadásul lebilincselően érdekes. Mondjuk arról nem tehet, hogy nem az orosz anarchisták tengericsatáztak a török flottával... 

...ÉS még olvasmányos IS mellesleg  A kettő közül a Lepanto a valódi történelmi ismeretterjesztő munka, Ken Follet egy szerethető fickó lelkiismeretes utánajárással készült regénnyel. Van kis különbség, ha már így előhoztad. Én nem ok nélkül választottam a pontos és hiteles munkát a szórakoztató irodalom helyett ebben az esetben.

Na, málzágen... és képzeld, én meg épp egy halom hasonló ilyesmin dolgozgatok mellesleg szép csendesen. Igaz, máson is. De azért remélem, majd rászánod magad arra is, hogy belehallgass, bár az még szörnyűbben emészthető lesz ezek szerint számodra


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 10)

*Mrs. Emmeline Pankhurst*
Emmeline már 14 éves korában részt vett a nők választójogát támogató gyűléseken. 1873 és 1879 között Párizsban tanult bentlakásos leányiskolában. Hazatérése után férjhez ment a nála 24 évvel idősebb Richard Pankhurst szocialista ügyvédhez, aki szintén kiállt a nők választójogáért. Emmeline öt gyermeket nevelt, támogatta férje politikai karrierjét és részt vett a választójogi harcban.




> Mondjuk arról nem tehet, hogy nem az orosz anarchisták tengericsatáztak a török flottával...


Ha ezt a mondvacsinált beleerőltetett, dolgot értelmessé teszi valaki akkor az tud fából vaskarikát

A Férfi Szentpétervárról jött Londonba… hogy gyilkoljon. A merénylet a világtörténelmet változtatta volna meg. Számos fegyvere volt, de a két legveszélyesebb: egy ártatlanságát elveszíteni vágyó fiatal nő szerelme, és egy minden áron kielégülést kívánó előkelő hölgy izzó szenvedélye. Felvonult ellene a teljes angol rendőrség, egy gazdag és nagyhatalmú lord, valamint maga az ifjú Winston Chruchill. Ennyi akadályon senki más nem gázolhatna át, csak egy férfi Szentpétervárról.

Egy olvasó beszél:
Most nagy izgalommal vártam, hogy olvashassam ezt a könyvet. Sajnos nem volt annyira lendületes, mint vártam, lassan is haladtam vele. Az első harmada kifejezetten untatott. Tetszett a történelmi háttér: az első világháború előtti készülődés, a háttérben folyó titkos tárgyalások, megállapodások, Churchill valamint a nők jogaiért harcoló Mrs. Pankhurst megjelenése, az angol arisztokrácia mindennapjainak leírása. Jó volt a karakterek ábrázolása, a szereplők motivációja. Follett azt is elérte nálam, hogy a kezdetben gyűlölt orgyilkost megkedveljem. Hiába no, nem minden fehér vagy fekete, jó vagy rossz. A végével egy picit összetörte a szívemet. Sebaj, keresek rá gyógyírt!

Másik olvasó:
Ez a könyve valahogy különösen keserű volt. Follett a legtöbb írásában igyekszik megmutatni a másik oldalt is és nem csupán fekete-fehérnek ábrázolni a dolgokat. És ebben az esetben is nehéz nem drukkolni az anarchista főszereplőnknek, s pontosan meg lehet érteni az ő álláspontját is. Különböző világnézetek feszülnek egymásnak egy forrongó, változó világban: az I. világháború küszöbén. Szüfrazsettek, kommunisták, arisztokraták, munkások, a társadalmi hierarchia omladozik, az európai hatalmi egyensúly botladozik. És valahogy nagyon szörnyű látni, olvasni, hogy a hatalom mindenekfelett áll, nem számít, hogy ezzel háborúba sodródunk és milliók halnak majd meg. Hiába halnak meg.!

Az értékesebbről:


> Ki dönti el melyik munka értékesebb? Aki többet tanult? Aki mocskosabb munkát végez? Cseréljetek egy napra.


Elmentek agya-szakadtba:


> 1 egészséges Afrikai értékesebb, mint 1 beteg európai.







> Amikor egy diák megkérdezte tőle, hogy mi alapján dönti el a rabbi, hogy ki az értékesebb, akkor a rabbi azt válaszolta: „én egyszerűen tudom, hogy az én érdemeim nagyobbak, mint az övék.”


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 14)

Mark Twain - Tom Sawyer kalandjai
Aminek előadója tévesen van írva: Andrea helyett Kalmár Zsuzsa az előadó
A Kalmár Zsuzsa szabadkai színésznő .Ki Egerben is évekig játszott
A női előadókról mondott véleményemből Ő kilóg.Nagyon természetes játékú.
A két fiú szereplős művet Tom és Huckleberry Finn .Olyan jól csinálja.Hogy elismerésem


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 15)

*Történelem és az tanítottak viszonya:*

Szeretnénk általános műveltséget adni, hisz a középfokú érettségi feladata alapvetően mindig is ez volt. De az érettségi követelmények jelenleg ezt megakadályozzák. Hiába „csökkentették” vagy „zanzásították” a tananyagot az egyik végén (miközben tanulhatatlanná tették a heti 2 órában), ha közben a 12. évfolyamon újabb követelmények kerültek be (elég itt utalni a társadalmi, a munkaügyi, a pénzügyi és az állampolgári ismeretekre, ráadásul ezek egy része nem is tartozik a történelemtanárok kompetenciájába). Elegáns tollvonásokkal kihúztak a középszintű érettségi követelményeiből egyes tananyagokat, amelyek indokoltsága legalábbis kérdéses (pl. az Egyesült Államok alkotmánya, ami a modern alkotmányok alapja vagy a napóleoni Európa, amely az egész 19-20. század történelmét befolyásolta). Ugyanakkor a történelemtanár nem hagyhat csak úgy el fogalmakat, témákat a négy év során, amikor az érettségi írásbeli feladatsorban megjelenhetnek ezek a témakörök. Tudniuk kell-e egyáltalán diákjainknak a jogilag egységes jobbágyság megszületésének állomásait, a bányabér, a kapuadó vagy a harmincadvám fogalmát, esetleg a tizenöt éves háború során elfoglalt végvárakat?

Az érettségivel az általános műveltséget akarjuk-e biztosítani vagy mindenkit az egyetemre készítünk fel? A történelemoktatásnak olyan múltismeretet lenne célja közvetíteni, ami nem (elsősorban) az akadémikus vagy a történészi pályára készít fel, hanem törekszik a történelmi korszakok különbségeit és a változások mikéntjeit megragadni. Ugyanakkor a tantárgy mintegy „időgépszerűen” tudja visszajuttatni a tanulókat egyes történelmi korokba, hogy az alapokat megtanulják ahhoz, hogy későbbi életük során „színes” tablószerűen fel tudják idézni egy-egy történelmi korszak főbb jellemzőit, korképét, hangulatát. Generációk nőhetnek fel úgy a jelenlegi tananyag el(nem)sajátítása után, hogy számukra az 1848-as és az 1956-os forradalom között semmiféle különbséget nem tudnak tenni, és teljes meggyőződéssel állítják, hogy „Petőfi tüntetését az orosz tankok leverték”, ahogyan ezt nem egy alkalommal olvashattam érettségi dolgozatokban.

Ahogy Engel Pál 1995-ben fogalmazott:

„Ha létezik olyan tárgy, amit érdekesen lehet tanítani, a történelem biztosan ilyen.
Ez azonban az oktatásban nem nyilvánul meg.
Ez a tantárgy bizony unalmas. Sőt, nagyon unalmas…
A megannyi érdekes, illetve fontos ismeret helyett mit találunk a tankönyveinkben? Sivár szóözönt olyasmiről, ami nagyrészt mellőzhető volna. […] Az aztán, hogy ezek a könyvek még szórakoztatóak is legyenek, már olyan fényűzés, amit az ember nem is mer kívánni.”

Igen. Ha van tantárgy, ami szórakoztató, egyben borzongató és izgalmas is lehet, akkor az a történelem. Csakhogy a bonyolult múltat megpróbáljuk egyszerű magyarázatokba gyömöszölni, amitől az egész egyszerre hamissá válik és elszürkül. A korszakok általános gazdaság- és társadalomtörténeti jellemzőivel elvész az ember, a személyiség, a történet, a fordulat, a változás átérezhetősége. Hol vannak a történelem sorsfordító drámái, hol van Richelieu bíboros, amint La Rochelle ostrománál ellenőrzi a védműveket; hol Zrínyi Miklós, ahogy az eszéki híd lángolását szemléli vagy a pillanat, ahogy Hannibál megfáradt katonái megpillantják a Pó-síkság hatalmas völgyét leérve az Alpokból? Sehol. A tankönyvben semmiképpen sem, a tanár személyiségétől függ, hogy meg tudja-e jeleníteni ilyen „forgatókönyvszerűen” a történelmet.

Pár éve úgy hittük, a Harry Pottert és egyéb népszerű ifjúsági irodalmat olvasó diákok számára átírhatóak a tankönyvek is érdekesebbé. Azóta kiderült, hogy a szakgimnáziumok diákjai egyáltalán nem olvasnak. Semmit. Soha nem is olvastak. Ezért szókincsük és vele együtt a világról alkotott képük is meglehetősen egyszerű. Ami a tankönyvben nem érthető, magasabb nyelvi szinten, komplexebben van megfogalmazva, annak a szóbeli ismételgetése, sulykolása sem vezethet eredményre: a tanulók számára marad a szellemileg megemésztetlen szöveg bemagolása, értelmezhetetlensége.

Persze nem segít az sem, ha az érettségin elvárás Mátyás király bevételeinek ismertetése vagy éppen a Mária Terézia-féle kettős vámrendszer bemutatása. Ezekkel az ismeretekkel ugyanis az a baj, hogy nem nyújtanak általános képet sem a Mátyás-kori Magyarországról, sem arról, hogy Mátyás drasztikus adóemelései miatt meglehetősen negatívan megítélt uralkodó volt. A példánál maradva, a felvilágosult abszolutizmus idején Mária Teréziának sokkal érdekesebb, a cigányok életmódját szabályozó rendelete is volt, amiről szó sincs, pedig számos szállal kapcsolódik napjainkhoz. Iskolánkban sokáig komoly feszültség volt egy-egy osztályon belül a cigány és nem cigány tanulók között, de amikor egy órán ezt a témát (és a rendeletet) elemeztünk, nagyon sok előítélet forrását is megtalálták a tanulók. Értelmezni tudták, mi volt a „felvilágosult” rész a rendeletben (pl. ne egyenek döghúst), és mi volt az „abszolutista” rész (magyar családoknak kell adni a cigányok gyermekeit, hogy felneveljék). Úgy általánosságban is teljesen elhibázottnak tartom, hogy az érettségin a politikatörténet, a gazdaság története mellett az életmódtörténet sokkal kisebb arányban szerepel, a forráselemzések pedig inkább szövegértési feladatok, amelyek a szakgimnáziumi tanulók esetében nagy gondot okoznak, mivel a feladatokban megfogalmazott, összetett mondatokat sem tudják értelmezni, komplex tesztfeladatokat megoldani (pl. többelemű választás, egy plusz nem szükséges elemmel).

Motiváció

Mit tegyünk, ha unalmas? Mert lehet szórakoztató is. Akkor legyen szórakoztató! Saját tapasztalat alapján az egyik megoldás a játékfilmek bevonása a tanulási folyamatba. Nemcsak alkalomszerűen, egy-egy „vetítés” erejéig, ennél jóval többre van szükség. A témákhoz (alapos munkával) összeállítható egy adattár, amelyben a filmek 5-15 perces részleteivel nemcsak a megfelelő korképet, de a társadalmi–gazdasági folyamatokat, a döntéseket és a döntések mögött meghúzódó dilemmákat, a történelmi személyiségek tulajdonságait is megfigyelhetjük. A filmeket fenntartással kezelő, főleg a gimnáziumban tanító történelemtanárok véleményével szemben (tisztelet a kivételnek) a szakgimnáziumokban igazi motiváció lehet olyan hatásos, megdöbbentő, feszültséget fokozó vagy éppen humoros, plasztikus, naturális jelenetek vizuális befogadása a megfelelő dialógusok mellett (kiemelhetőek olyan filmek, ahol eredeti szövegek hangzanak el, pl. a vikingek első támadása az angol Lindisfarne kolostor ellen a krónika szövegével).

A szakértelemmel kiválasztott részletek feldolgozása számtalan írott, online receptív feladat és néhány produktív, kreatív alkotás segítségével történhet. Az utóbbi időben már a „dolgozatok” alkalmával is a megtekintett filmrészletek vizuális „mellékelésével” teszem fel a kérdéseket vagy adok szöveget, forrást (a kivetítőn 3-4 részlet, 2-3 filmből, hangsáv nélkül, ezekhez papíralapú tesztet kell kitölteni, lényegében mozgóképes dolgozat). Számomra nagy megelégedés volt, hogy a diákok, akik végigásítozták az órákat, az okostelefonjukba temetkeztek vagy sokszor tudomást sem vettek a világról, szájtátva figyelték a filmek eseményeit. Ne felejtsük el, nem véres harctéri összecsapásokról van szó, hanem „ütős” jelenetekről. Nos, ezek a diákok még a csöngetés után sem mentek ki a teremből, hanem a szünetben szerették volna tovább nézni a filmeket. Sokkal több összefüggésre tudtunk a filmek használatával rávilágítani, sokkal közelebb érezték a gyerekek magukhoz a karaktereket, a nyelvezetet, az ok-okozati összefüggések feltárását.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 23)

Egy új régi Hangoskönyvet hallgattam.
Részben azért mert már rá volt töltve a lejátszóra.(előkészítve)
De már nagy kedvencemet a Katedrálist többszörösen lefuttattam.
Így lejátszó belefutott a régi újba
Egy Gépész hangoskönyvbe
Ami témában is más.
De orvosilag illik a vírus világjárványba.
Jó olvasni/hallgatni olyan orvosokról kik igazán szeretik az embereket és pácienseiket.
Nagy kincs lenne ez manapság is
Ez a könyv
A gépész James _Herriot _sorozata







Többet töltöttem rá többet hallgatok
És még mindig tetszik a szerző-könyv páros.
Jól választottak neki.
Mert sikerült rábeszélniük hogy ezt olvassa fel.
Merném mondani másnak is ne válogasson annyit.
Amit szeretnek, amit keresnek, amit kérnek az emberek.
Az már félig siker lesz
De sok múlik még a szerencséjén is
Köszönöm annak kik rábeszélték.
Köszönöm annak ki felolvasta. Nagyon jól áll neki.




> Hát én nagyon szeretem a könyveit. Ez a kötet pedig különösen érdekes volt a párhuzamos történések miatt. Mindig kikapcsol, szórakoztat, gyakran megnevettet. Valahogy a szomorú történések sem ülik meg az embert teljesen, mert, ha időnként van valami szomorú sztori, akkor utána mindig felfelé ível a következő. Nagyobb gyerekeknek is ajánlom, mert könnyű, gyors és egyszerű olvasmány, mégis intelligens, humoros, szerethető és a doki világnézete, értékrendje minden könyvéből sugárzik. Én előírnám kötelező olvasmánynak


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 3)

Én még egyelőre kezdő hangoskönyv hallgató vagyok. Az első amit hallgattam: Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre, Rideg Annamária előadásában. A történet nagyon tetszett, (még soha nem olvastam), de a felolvasás már nem annyira. Gyakran fél perces szünetek, nem helyes kiejtése a neveknek, háttérzajok, stb. Mindent összevéve, tetszik ez a "műfaj",jobban lefoglal, mint a zene, és remélem hogy később tudok bővebben is hozzászólni a témához


----------



## medvegy (2020 Április 3)

Dóri998 írta:


> Én még egyelőre kezdő hangoskönyv hallgató vagyok. Az első amit hallgattam: Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre, Rideg Annamária előadásában. A történet nagyon tetszett, (még soha nem olvastam), de a felolvasás már nem annyira. Gyakran fél perces szünetek, nem helyes kiejtése a neveknek, háttérzajok, stb. Mindent összevéve, tetszik ez a "műfaj",jobban lefoglal, mint a zene, és remélem hogy később tudok bővebben is hozzászólni a témához


Isten hozott a hangoskodóknál 
Csak bíztatni tudlak, sok-sok jó történetet fedezhetsz fel, akárhol, akár tevés-vevés közben. Örömmel látom, hogy igényesen figyelsz - ez fontos, nem lehet eléggé hangsúlyozni. Nem csak magára a műre, de az egészre, ahogy téged a felolvasó végigkalauzol a könyven. Majd kialakul nálad is, mit, kit kedvelsz igazán, keress bátran - szerencsére bőséggel találsz mindenfélét. Ha esetleg nem ismered, itt a Canadán is van egy nagyon értékes főrum és gyűjtemény, emellett a youtube csurig van hanganyaggal, igaz, kellően vegyes minőséggel. A MEK mp3 részlege is igen komoly, érdemes böngészned benne és az archieve.org is roskadásig van megrakva akár magyar nyelvű hangoskönyvekkel is. Kellemes kikapcsolódást, néha majd mesélj, mikre bukkantál 
Ja - és "maradj otthon", olyan időket élünk.... Üdv: teddyted


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 3)

Köszönöm szépen, és a tanácsokat is


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 4)

Dóri998 írta:


> Én még egyelőre kezdő hangoskönyv hallgató vagyok. Az első amit hallgattam: Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre, Rideg Annamária előadásában. A történet nagyon tetszett, (még soha nem olvastam), de a felolvasás már nem annyira. Gyakran fél perces szünetek, nem helyes kiejtése a neveknek, háttérzajok, stb. Mindent összevéve, tetszik ez a "műfaj",jobban lefoglal, mint a zene, és remélem hogy később tudok bővebben is hozzászólni a témához


Elolvastuk legalább ketten.
Azt a könyvet én is hallgattam de már 2 éve így a felolvasásra se megerősíteni se hozzászólni nem tudok.
Ezért így fogadom el ahogy írtad.
Nálam ha a könyv tetszett ezért megbocsájtok dolgokat.
Hisz a kettő egymást viszi sikerre.


----------



## zsnbm (2020 Április 9)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek kellemes húsvétot!


----------



## rodeoclown (2020 Április 9)

zsnbm írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Mindenkinek kellemes húsvétot!


Viszont kivánom!


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 13)

Vegyetek.
Egyetek vegyetek.


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 18)

Nagy-Nagy dicséret és köszönet.
Egy számomra el nem kopó könyv meghangosításáért.Gépésznek.
A James Herriot könyvekért
Ezt rászabták teljesen.
Csak itt ott zavar műanyag nevetése, nevetgélése.(elhanyagolható zavarás)
A legjobb viszont az érzelmes részek hol betegekről szerető gazdikról van szó.
Az nagyon megy.
Kiváló minden.Hányszor hallgattam már mióta 2019-ben megcsinálta.


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 19)

deciso írta:


> Elolvastuk legalább ketten.
> Azt a könyvet én is hallgattam de már 2 éve így a felolvasásra se megerősíteni se hozzászólni nem tudok.
> Ezért így fogadom el ahogy írtad.
> Nálam ha a könyv tetszett ezért megbocsájtok dolgokat.
> Hisz a kettő egymást viszi sikerre.


Persze, egyetértek veled. Én is megbocsájtottam, mert a könyvet imádtam


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 19)

Dóri998 írta:


> Persze, egyetértek veled. Én is megbocsájtottam, mert a könyvet imádtam


Csalósdás menteset az Indián nyárhoz.Látom töltöd.
Vidéki élet mint Jane Eyre.Talán még hétköznapibbnak látszó emberek.Mégis minden összetettebb.És még több lélekkel mert megannyi karakter.


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 19)

deciso írta:


> Csalósdás menteset az Indián nyárhoz.Látom töltöd.
> Vidéki élet mint Jane Eyre.Talán még hétköznapibbnak látszó emberek.Mégis minden összetettebb.És még több lélekkel mert megannyi karakter.


Köszönöm szépen ^^


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 20)

Dóri998 írta:


> Köszönöm szépen ^^


Majd pár szót írj róla.
Akivel meg szoktam beszélni annak az volt a gondja:
Nő imitált hangja a felolvasónak nem tetszett
Látod azonnal mennyire viszonylagos a megítéltetése a felolvasónak?
Engem nem zavart nem arra figyeltem.Hanem a történetre.
Ugyanaz az illető.egy Agatha könyvnél Vasárnapi gyilkosok.
A pipázó felügyelő.Túl erős pöfögését kifogásolta.
Visszahallgattam:igen igaza volt eltúlozta a hivatásos felolvasó.
Ő észrevette én átsiklottam.
Más és más zavar bennünket.


----------



## Evila (2020 Április 30)

Végigböngésztem a topikot, s örömmel láttam, hogy jól emlékeztem, többször esett szó arról az előadóról, aki miatt most ide írok.
Angel1208-ra gondolok, az ő egyik nagyszabású munkájára, Suzanne Collins - Az éhezők viadala trilógiájára.
Megvoltak az összes felolvasásai, de sajnos, egy külső vinyón, ami tönkrement, így - számos, más, pótolhatatlan anyaggal egyetemben -, odalettek. Írtam neki, hogy ha fel tudná tenni valahova, akkor örömmel letölteném ismét. Sajnos, ő is úgy járt, mint én, és a tárhelyéről is törölték. Egy ismerősétől, aki régebben töltötte le, sikerült szereznie egy-egy példányt mindhárom műből, de sajnos, a 2. és a 3. kötet hiányos, több fejezet hiányzik a Futótűz és a Kiválasztott című részekből.
Mielőtt idejöttem volna, előtte mindkét, jelenleg elérhető hangoskönyves-topikot végigolvastam, hátha megtalálom az említett műveket, s akkor egyenesen azokhoz fordultam volna, akik annak idején megköszönték, hátha megvan még nekik, de sajna, egyikben sem találtam rá a feltöltésre. Vagy az I-es topikban van, vagy pedig elveszett az üzenet, egy ch-s költözés során.
Ha netán erre jár valaki, akinek megvannak e művek, és fel tudná tenni egy tárhelyre, nagy örömet szerezne vele, szerintem nem csak nekem.


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 30)

Én nem is tudtam hogy meg van.
Nem ismerem.
*De van egy verzió.*Minek a könyvtár címe Suzanne Collins - Az éhezők viadala trilógia(Angel)
De kibontva van csak és így nem tudom mi ez!!
Összesen 27 fájl van 667,3 MB összméretben 2020.03.18. jött létre a könyvtár és a fájlok.
Teljes idő 12 óra 10 perc
Találd ki ez e az?Én nem látok köteteket.
De volt már úgy hogy külön könyvtár és kötetek bontást átszerveztem folytatólagos számozássá a lejátszóm miatt.
Az_ehezok_viadala_01.mp3 31,4 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_02.mp3 20,7 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_03.mp3 23,3 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_04.mp3 22,1 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_05.mp3 20,5 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_06.mp3 22,1 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_07.mp3 29,0 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_08.mp3 19,6 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_09.mp3 30,3 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_10.mp3 24,8 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_11.mp3 27,1 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_12.mp3 21,3 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_13.mp3 24,1 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_14.mp3 18,7 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_15.mp3 22,6 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_16.mp3 23,9 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_17.mp3 21,1 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_18.mp3 23,3 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_19.mp3 29,3 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_20.mp3 30,5 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_21.mp3 23,1 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_22.mp3 24,9 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_23.mp3 31,2 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_24.mp3 19,8 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_25.mp3 28,7 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_26.mp3 25,5 M
Az_ehezok_viadala_27.mp3 27,5 M

Szóval nem tudom de ez van


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 30)

Nem mondtam hogy minden meg van.Lehet egy kötet lehet mind a három.De nem kötet bontásban.
Ha e-bookban meglenne a tartalomjegyzék alapján ellenőrizni tudnám.
Amit kiderítettem így kezdődik:
*Első rész*„A kiválasztottak”(1 fájl)
*Második rész*„A Viadal” (10. fájl)
*Harmadik rész*„A győztes”(19.fájl)
*Nem tudom*.De ez csak 19 fájl eddig a 27 ből


----------



## Evila (2020 Április 30)

Köszönöm, hogy utána néztél. Ez az első rész, Az éhezők viadala, 27 fejezetből áll, 3 részre leosztva. Ez megvan hiánytalanul.
A második, a Futótűz, szintén 27 fejezet, ugyancsak 3 részre tagolva, a harmadik, A kiválasztott - ugyanígy. Mindkettőből több fejezet hiányzik.
Azért gondoltam, hogy ide írom a kérésem, mert elég sokan járnak ebbe a topikba, hátha akad olyan látogató, akinek megvan és fel tudná tenni valahová. Ha rátaláltam volna az eredeti feltöltésre, akkor közvetlen a megköszönőkhöz fordulok segítségért.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 1)

Evila írta:


> . Ha rátaláltam volna az eredeti feltöltésre, akkor közvetlen a megköszönőkhöz fordulok segítségért.


Én is úgy szoktam vadászni ahogy írod. Na ez a fő hátránya hogy nincs kereső.
Nem tudod miért csak az első kötetet töltötten le?


----------



## Evila (2020 Május 1)

Fogalmam sincs, talán nem fogott meg az első rész, és nem voltál kíváncsi a többire. Vagy hamar eltűnt a letöltési lehetőség.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 2)

Igen olyasmi.Valójában én nem is szeretem a sci-fit.
Csak az olyanokat mint a Marsi.Követhető egyszemélyes kaland.És még kedveltem az űrnyomozósaitokat is.
De mégse magyarázza meg teljesen miért csak az első kötet hívtam le.
Meg se hallgattam nem is tudtam hogy van.
Nem tetszhetett meg az a fajta tartalom, mint öldöklés közszórakoztatásra
Arnoldnak is volt egy ilyen filmje.Az se tetszett alapgondolatra.
Megjegyzem a Dűnét se tudtam meghallgatni.
Pedig a társadalmi szociológiai könyveket szeretem.
De ne fantasy legyen, hanem inkább olyan mint az Egy férfi Szentpétervárról.Vagyis történelmi.
Ugyancsak társadalmii a Viking trilógia.
Ráadásul Sci-fi is
Épp csak történelmiként látszódik. Hisz múlt társadalmait vizionálja egy másik bolygóra.
Nos most kerekedett ki bennem miért kell az egyik és miért nem a másik.
Nem is gondolkodtam még rajta miként választok.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 2)

Dóri998 írta:


> Az első amit hallgattam: Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre, Rideg Annamária előadásában. A történet nagyon tetszett, (még soha nem olvastam), de a felolvasás már nem annyira.


Nekem két név szerepel Rideg Szerintem én nem a Rideg Annamária félét hallgattam
volt hozzá egy szövegfájl.
Valaki a rádióból leszedett Kubik Anna félét kipótolta a Rideg félével
Olvasd ezt benne van a fájlok között megjegyzésben:


> Kubik Anna pedig egyszerűen szenzációs előadó!
> Megjegyzés!
> A rádióban leadott hanganyag 6. és 7. része azonos volt, ezért a MEK anyagból tettem ide a Rideg Annamária felolvasásából ezt az egy 7. részt.


Ha a jobbikat nem sikerült meghallgatnod nekem 2 db fájlban van meg a Kubik Anna féle:
01 Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre.mp3 *446,6 M* 2015.07.30 00:12 -a--
02 Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre.mp3 * 438,3 M* 2015.07.30 00:13 -a--
A közreadó úgy tűnik egyszerűsítette a sokdarabos eredetileg 37 részben közvetítettet


----------



## Evila (2020 Május 3)

Érdekes elgondolkodni azon, hogy mi tetszik és mi nem, mi az, ami megfog egy anyagban és mi az, ami nem.
A trilógiát közben sikerült megszereznem más forrásból, olyan oldalakon néztem körül, ahol szintén regisztrált tag vagyok, és láss csudát, találtam letölthetőt, igaz, ott is beletörölt a data, de a feltöltő tudta pótolni.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 3)

Evila írta:


> Érdekes elgondolkodni azon, hogy mi tetszik és mi nem, mi az, ami megfog egy anyagban és mi az, ami nem.
> A trilógiát közben sikerült megszereznem más forrásból, olyan oldalakon néztem körül, ahol szintén regisztrált tag vagyok, és láss csudát, találtam letölthetőt, igaz, ott is beletörölt a data, de a feltöltő tudta pótolni.


Akkor a könyvet közreadod itt nem?
Ezt mondod:"Érdekes elgondolkodni azon, hogy mi tetszik és mi nem, mi az, ami megfog egy anyagban és mi az, ami nem."
Hát a következő üzenet számon épp azt tettem*#418*
Épp a keresett Angel1208 trilógiád okán.
Miért is maradt hallgatatlanul.Pedig a hangját a tempóját kedvelem És egy kötet után leálltam a letöltéssel bele se hallgattam.
Elijesztett a tartalom leírás az értelmetlen halál a média kedvéért.
A film Arnold film mi szintén nézhetetlen öncélú erőszak nekem ugyancsak a média kedvéért valóságsó.
Eszembe jutott a címe:A menekülő ember.
Nos az jutott eszembe és ezért álltam le a könyvvel.
Ezek az öncélú erőszak filmek még ha tartalmaznak társadalom bírálatot is akkor se fogok nézni olvasni.
Most épp egy társadalom bírálatos könyvet hallgatok:
Jonas Jonasson-Az analfabéta, aki tudott számolni(qqcs842)
Mégis kedvelhető. Mert mellé tesz mást,(humort) nem öncélú erőszakot.
Van főszereplője ki követhető







Miért tetszik a Jane Eyre?
Holott se kaland, se humor de van társadalom-kritika.Hát ezért!
És az azonosulás a védtelennel miatt.
Miért tetszik a Barbara Delinsky - Indián nyár(QQCS842)?
annyi történelem van benne mi épp szükséges volt nekem.Van benne személyes sors.
Van benne sok jellemábrázolás.És mellé van-e társadalom kritika vagy szociológia?szociológia mindenben van hol emberek vannak
Keveset de igen látok.
Akkor miért tetszett?
Az érzelmessége személyes sorsai miatt.De legfőképpen jellemábrázoló képessége miatt.
A karakterek kiválóak!!
Hát érdekes mint az élet.
---------------------------------
Most pedig legyen érdekes elgondolkodni azon Evila
Az alábbi miért tetszik azoknak kik csinálják?
Én sejtem egy szó de kettőben fogalmaztam meg
A közösség ereje("együtt-dobbanás")


----------



## Evila (2020 Május 3)

Tökéletesen megfogalmaztad: együtt dobbanás! Mint ahogy a szív dobban. Olyan "egy vérből vagyunk" érzést nyújthat. Örömöt az együtt zenélésben-hallgatásban. Azok, akik ott vannak, nem tudnak kívül maradni, valószínűleg nem is akarnak.
A trilógiát majd felteszem a napokban, ha az internetem sebessége megengedi. 

QQCS-mester "analfabétája", és "indián nyara": mindkettő nagy kedvencem, s ide sorolom még a Tücskök énekét is, pl. A múlt héten hallgattam meg újra a Jégbörtönt, nagyon izgalmas volt, lebilincselő.
Most a Carter-krimik vannak éppen soron tőle.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 4)

Evila írta:


> Tökéletesen megfogalmaztad: együtt dobbanás! Mint ahogy a szív dobban. Olyan "egy vérből vagyunk" érzést nyújthat. Örömöt az együtt zenélésben-hallgatásban. Azok, akik ott vannak, nem tudnak kívül maradni, valószínűleg nem is akarnak.
> A trilógiát majd felteszem a napokban, ha az internetem sebessége megengedi.
> 
> QQCS-mester "analfabétája", és "indián nyara": mindkettő nagy kedvencem, s ide sorolom még a Tücskök énekét is, pl. A múlt héten hallgattam meg újra a Jégbörtönt, nagyon izgalmas volt, lebilincselő.
> Most a Carter-krimik vannak éppen soron tőle.


Muszáj idézzelek több megjegyzésem van.
Nem értelek időhiány-zavarodottság satöbbibe estél.
Tudod mióta ajánlom én a *Jégbörtönt* izgalmassága miatt?
3 éve.És te isten tudja mit csunálsz,ahelyett hogy jó könyvet hallgattál volna.
A Tücskök énekét én nem hallgattam még de nem is ajánlottad te se és más se.
Így hát elkerült.
De most elő fogom venni.

És most jön a kijavítás haragszom mert annyira nem jól írod:
"Tökéletesen megfogalmaztad: együtt dobbanás! Mint ahogy a szív dobban. Olyan "egy vérből vagyunk" érzést nyújthat."
Az együtt-dobbanással pontosan a szívre céloztam.a közösség ereje is kifejezi
De visszautasítom az "egy vérből vagyunk" mondatot.
Idézőjelbe tetted.Talán te is érzed elcsépeltségét divat hullámra vett politikai töltetét.
És e miatt utasítom vissza.Az a videó az túl van minden pártosságon az nemzetközi.mint írod: a zene és a ritmus
Az a baj a vér szerű hasonlattal.Politikai felsőbbrendűségben használják a mélymagyarok.
Lehet nem úgy értetted.
Ez viszont igaz:


Evila írta:


> Azok, akik ott vannak, nem tudnak kívül maradni, valószínűleg nem is akarnak.


Ezért használtam a *közösség ereje *két szót.A magával ránt bevonz.
Ilyennek kell lenni minden közéleti rendezvény egy kormány elleni tüntetésnek is.
egy betiltott szakszervezet védelmében tett megmozdulásnak is.Most javasoltam a Suzuki szakszervezetieknek 5-6 ilyen dobost fűzzenek be.
Az odacsődítés és toborzás menni fogy a nyilvánosság miatt nem merik a biztonsági őrök a jogtalan fellépéseiket.Gondolok a hatalmi túllépésre.Az egész falú menne velük.A közösség ereje és jól lehet skandálni.A dobosok is azt teszik a videón.
Kimondottan jó a multik ellen.Nyilvánosság figyelem felkeltés vagyunk jövünk.A közösség erejét megérezné a járókelő is és minden Suzukis dolgozó.Megtapasztalná nincsen egyedül senki.

Ha nem volna kiközösítésre használva a magyar és hazafi szó.Nem háborodnak fel az egy vér miatt.
Bár ha visszafordítod és amarról is nézed az is közösség
És a közösség ereje és az összetartozás ott a dobolásnál is megállja a helyét.De az ott egy vallási jellegűnek mondott szertartás szerű rendezvény.Nem jut eszembe hogy nevezik,mikor például az esőtáncot a vadászat előtti közösségi rituálét
szertartás szerűen végzi egy közösség.
Az egy vér nem kell hozzá együvé tartozás érzése kell.
Ez lehet sokféle.
A lassan kiölt. empátia a közösség megmozdulása célok érdekében is együtt dobbanás.A részvét a segítés is közösségi árzést ad.A szakszervezeti mozgalom is.(a vér)dolgot elnézést csak a mély-magyarkodásra emlékeztetettség miatt utasítottam el
Jó többet nem.Ez mind közösség ereje együtt dobbanás.
Belelendültem vége, megyek megszerzem a Tücskök ének hangoskönyv ajánlásod


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 4)

Evila írta:


> Most a Carter-krimik vannak éppen soron tőle.


Chris Carter?
Divatossá vált.
Chris Carter - A keresztes gyilkos(qqcs842)\
Chris Carter - Kivégzés( QQCS842)\
Chris Carter-Vadász (qqcs842)\
Én azt nem szeretem miben túl sok a vér és horror.
De jól megírt könyv jól előadva.
Már a címéből is sejthető öncélú borzalom.
A vadászt még nem hallgattam.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Május 4)

deciso írta:


> Chris Carter?
> Divatossá vált.
> Chris Carter - A keresztes gyilkos(qqcs842)\
> Chris Carter - Kivégzés( QQCS842)\
> ...


Hallgattad már Szilágyi Tibor felolvasásában Pierre Boulle - Híd a Kwai Folyón című könyvét? Ha még nem, akkor tedd be a majd ezt is meghallgatom listádba. Szerintem nem fogsz csalódni. Szépen artikuláltan felolvasott regényt kapsz, nincs benne szerepjátszás, azt kapjuk amiről a hangoskönyv szól, élvezhető felolvasást.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 4)

Beka Holt írta:


> Hallgattad már Szilágyi Tibor felolvasásában Pierre Boulle - Híd a Kwai Folyón című könyvét? Ha még nem, akkor tedd be a majd ezt is meghallgatom listádba. Szerintem nem fogsz csalódni. Szépen artikuláltan felolvasott regényt kapsz, nincs benne szerepjátszás, azt kapjuk amiről a hangoskönyv szól, élvezhető felolvasást.


Szilágyi Tibor ígéret a kiválóságra.
De mivel nincs a gépemen így nem is hallgattam még.
A téma passzol nekem.
Mellékesen nem hiszem el Szilágyitól hogy ne lenne benne szerepalakítás.
Van de pont az visszafogott eszköztárú, finom érzékeltetésű, amit a nagyoktól megkapjuk.
Ott lesz az, csak finoman.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Május 4)

deciso írta:


> Szilágyi Tibor ígéret a kiválóságra.
> De mivel nincs a gépemen így nem is hallgattam még.
> A téma passzol nekem.
> Mellékesen nem hiszem el Szilágyitól hogy ne lenne benne szerepalakítás.
> ...


Itt hallgatom
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCuct607tXCUObo6nWomxNrRwgLl-oMWj


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 4)

Beka Holt írta:


> Itt hallgatom
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCuct607tXCUObo6nWomxNrRwgLl-oMWj


Beleestél te is abba kik valamit akarnak nekem adni.
De az a valami sose jó.
Másnak jó nekem nem: vagy a színe más vagy a füle más fele áll.Magamnak kell kiválasztani megkeresni.
de azért kösz.
*Már megtaláltam és töltöm le.*
Nekem online nem jó.
Nekem számítógépre letöltve nem jó
Hangfalon nem jó. Bármi lejátszón lejátszva(okos telefon stb)nem jó
Kizárólag pici hordozhatóval pl: Intenso Music Walker 8GB lejátszóval
És 15mm átmérőjű fülhallgató membránnal rendelkező fülessel hallgatva!!
Semmi se csak úgy mánia.
USB vég indokolt.
joistick vezérlés sötétben éjszaka indokolt.
A 15mm membrán pedig a mély hangok visszaadása miatt kitapasztalt.
A megfelelő hangerősséget is csak az a fajta membrán adja.
Halkítani lehet, de a kis csipogósokat hangosítani nem.
Miért ez a kicsi hordozható?
Mert ágyba viszem.
Még egy szuper előny: *nem beépített akkus mit nem lehet cserélni.*
Ez ceruza elem méretű.Egy töltéssel 5 éjszaka.
8GB pedig még sok is


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Május 4)

Értem, bocs a link miatt!


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 4)

Beka Holt írta:


> Értem, bocs a link miatt!


Mindenképp el akartam mondani már régen!Online hallgatás miért nem az igazi
Legalább lehetőséget adtál rá
Online hallgatás miért nem az igazi
Még a telefonról sem.Ezek pót eszközök.
van e-book olvasó.Lejátssza az mp3-t.
De ha bevinnéd fekvőhelyre kitörne üvege
GPS mi lejátszik mp3-t.
De ha bevinnéd fekvőhelyre eltörne.
Az asztalit pedig nem tudod bevinni.Laptopot sem.
Mi a helyzet a hangszórós hallgatással?
Nem csak te hallod.Ráadásul a külső zaj zavaró
Füles kizárja a külső zajokat: ketten vagytok.Te és a felolvasó.


----------



## Evila (2020 Május 5)

Nem bírtad sokáig személyeskedés és sértegetés nélkül. Jó, akkor most én is. Csupán egyre kérlek: olvass figyelmesen. Azt írtam a Jégbörtönről, hogy ÚJRA hallgatom. 
Hogy jössz te ahhoz, hogy bármit, amit csinálok, "isten tudja mit csinálsz"-nak minősíts?! Ja, és nem csunálsz, ahogy írtad, hanem csinálsz. 
A többire nem reagálok, fölösleges lenne. 
Én csak hisztizgetek tovább, megelőzlek, ezt írnád.
Nyugi, ezt az oldalt megint el fogom kerülni, ha teljes lett volna a trilógia, akkor nem is láttál volna itt, ezután sem fogsz. Megyek, hisztizgetek, miacsudát csinálok, hallgatgatok mindenfélét, ahogy eddig is.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 6)

> Megyek, hisztizgetek, miacsudát csinálok,


Soha ember nem volt még a földön.
Ki ki tudná találni egy hisztimaci miként képes a "miacsudát csinálsz" szókapcsolati formától idegbajt kapni.
És arra hisztijelenetet produkálni.Mondljuk nagyon műbalhé íze van mivel ok nincs jelen.
Nos nekem erre, sem időm sem erőm nincs, akár egy megyén belül lenni is egy ilyennel.Hátam közepére se
_



A *nebáncsvirág* felpattan az asztal mellől, és sírva kiszalad a szobából. A *nebáncsvirág*ról úgy tűnik, hogy egy aprósággal súlyosan bántják, holott csak a másikat hibáztatja viselkedésével, és neki akar ártani.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_



Remélem nem halt meg senki.
A mimózák azért nyílnak.
Nincs baj remélem, most hogy 36 ezer ágyat megtagadtak az állampolgároktól.Mert ezek a tragédiák.

Nincsen olyan ember,
ki ne érezné egyszer,
hogy sírni kell.

Menj, csak menj az úton,
hagyd, hogy könnyed hulljon,
ha sírni kell.


Fújjon a szél, arcod mossa eső.
Bánatod elmossa majd az idő.

A Jonas könyvek nincsenek akkora paródiával mint a mimózás múlt idők.
(Az év legviccesebb könyvei alcímmel jelentek meg)
Csak egy múlt időt nem vettek észre, nem halt meg senki.
*Impatiens walleriana*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 6)

*Impatiens walleriana *áldjon vagy verjen menj
Fújjon a szél, arcod mossa eső.
Bánatod elmossa majd az idő. vagy "miacsudát csinál"
:







Viccesek az műbalhék, mikkel tele van a könyv "miacsudát csinál"
Az ember mindig jobbat remél.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 9)

Kérem attól akinek meg van, az eredeti,
Mert az a legjobb.
Az eredetit bűn átalakítani.
És ekkor eltűnik az eredeti.
Legalább őrizze meg.
*A hangjátékként rádióban leadottnál, van zenei szerkesztő.
Hangtechnikus.
A fejezeteket tartalom és hangulat összetartozása szerint készítették el.
És ez szerint lett leadva.
Ezen változtatni barbárság sérül valami.*
Az hogy neki videóra "kellett" átültetni állóképpel ez csak az Ő passziója!!
Ám legyen de az eredeti sose vesszen el.




*Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre Kubik Anna előadásában a 37 részes rádióban leadott mű*
hangjáték, rádiójáték, hangoskönyv mindegy minek nevezem most.
A MEK féle Rideg Annamária nem kell.
Az youtube től is eredetibb kellene.
Youtube-n összefűzött 2 részes van meg .
Mi a fenének "rontotta" el a 37 részben leadottat 2 résszé?
I.rész 8:07:53, II.rész 7:58:49.
*Az eredeti jobban kezelhető,* kb 20 percesek lehettek.
Összevágáskor kihagyott itt ott olyat, mi a rádióban tökéletes kezdéssel zárással zenével pecsételve hangzott el
Az enyém sem eredeti állapotú.
Okom van rá hogy a 37 részeset keressem
Köszönettel

*Kubik Anna dicsőítésére teszem a videót*
nyafogást ne tegyél felugráló(elrohanó) amatőr ez a mérce már most!
mimóza és *Impatiens walleriana*


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 15)

Bohumil Hrabal
*Sörgyári capriccio*
*



*
A filmen túl is jó hangoskönyv.Akárhogy is a történeten túl a jó előadók miatt érdemes elmondanom
Für Anikó,A mesélő.Simán jó ennyit mondok.
Ám mikor megérkezik a könyvben is a Pepin bácsi.Akkor durran nagyot hogy milyen jó szinkronhang választás volt a filmben Kern András.
Csupán ezért kellett elmondanom ezt.
Az a kiabálós Pepin nagyszerű figura.És Kern András feledhetetlen és kihagyhatatlan hangoskönyvben is









-


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 16)

Beka Holt írta:


> Hallgattad már Szilágyi Tibor felolvasásában Pierre Boulle - Híd a Kwai Folyón című könyvét? Ha még nem, akkor tedd be a majd ezt is meghallgatom listádba. Szerintem nem fogsz csalódni. Szépen artikuláltan felolvasott regényt kapsz, nincs benne szerepjátszás, azt kapjuk amiről a hangoskönyv szól, élvezhető felolvasást.


A várakozásom Szilágyi Tibor
És a pontos leírásod. Az előadói stílusra miatt.
Igazán jót vártam.És kb azt is kaptam.
De mindig bonyolultabb egy siker annál,Hogy az előadói stílus jó.
A könyv is talán jó.
Itt volt a baj nálam.(A könyv)
Szilágyi hangja mély dörmögő.
Hozzá egy nem túl érdekes könyv.
Legalábbis engem most nem kötött le.
A sima felolvasás egy olyan könyvnél hol nincs vagy nem kell talán szerepjáték.
Ide vezetett.
Nem jó párosítás.
*Amit állítok:Az előadó és a könyv viszi egymást sikerre.*
Most a könyv nem adott lehetőséget.Szilágyi Tibor képességeinek
Csak kicsivel lett volna alakíthatóbb az olvasmány.
Itt a példa:
*Karinthy Frigyes novelláiból*
*A Barabbás (1917) című novella *háborús témájú írás, de több is annál: örök emberi tragédiára világít rá. Alapgondolatát már 1914-ben, a háború kirobbanásának esztendejében papírra vetette Karinthy, Levél a szedőhöz című írásában. „Szívünk nagyon jól tudja, szemünk nagyon jól látja, mi volna jó, mi volna a szép – s iszonyodva nézi, hogy kezünk, amit azért nyújtottunk ki, hogy virágot szakítson, begörbült ujjal, éles körömmel nem oda nyúl, ahová akarjuk, hanem embertársunk szívét szakítja ki, azután a magunkét.”

_A Barabbás evangéliumi történet:_
_Aarról szól, hogy a feltámadt Názáreti harmadnap visszatér azokhoz, akik helyette Barabbás kiadatását kérték, s akiket a haramia azóta már ki is fosztott, tönkre is tett._
_Ismét Pilátus elé viszi őket, akik mind fogadkoznak, hogy most már csakugyan Krisztust fognak kiáltani – s bár egyenként ezt is teszik, *egyesült hangjuk mégis, megint csak Barabbást kiált.*_
_ Így működik a tömeg, a társadalom – tanítja a novella –, az egyes emberek jó szándéka összegződve gonoszsággá, agresszivitássá válik._


Szilágyi Tibor által előadott-Barabás kicsi novella és mennyivel másabb.
Itt picivel többet alakít mint Beka írta: ", nincs benne szerepjátszás, azt kapjuk amiről a hangoskönyv szól, élvezhető felolvasást"
Nagyon igaz !!
De itt többet mutatok:
Érthető élvezhető.és kicsi drámai játék.
*Amit állítok:Az előadó és a könyv viszi egymást sikerre.*
A Híd a Kwai Folyón után egy lazára vágytam
*Igazi sziporka könnyűre.*
Arra bárkinek ajánlom: Vavyan Fable - Mesemaraton(Madarász Éva) könyvet.
Burleszk, paródia, karikatúra ÉS kalandregény.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 19)

Noah Gordon-Az orvosdoktor
Előadó Virágh Tibor
Ez egy érdekfeszítő könyv.
Nem a kalandok kötöttek le hanem a színes tájak, életút népek emberek.
A felolvasót más könyvben dicsértem.
Itt is a hangja mély.És nehezén érthető ezért időnként.
Persze lehet felvétel és lejátszó gond.
A hangszínszabályzó EQ teszi basszusra 
Épp csak most elégedetlen vagyok az érthetőség miatt.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 21)

Tud e valaki Madarász Évától hangoskönyvet?


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Május 21)

Vavyan Fable: Mesemaraton (2009)


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Vavyan Fable: Mesemaraton (2009)


Éppen ez a tragédia
Abban szerettem meg azt az előadót.Nincs olyan profi mint Kubik Anna.
De nagyon jó a hangja és előadói képessége
Kiváló ahhoz a könyvhöz
És ez a tragédia nem találok másikat.
Az emberke rajongó és fan lesz egy egy jó előadótól(egy műtől)
A gyönyörűséget szeretné megismételni, repetát akar.Mint egy jó főztből.
És csodálkozom szinte beleszeretésig jut az ember egy hangba.vagy stílusba.
Aztán majd kiszeret.
Egyszer írtam gépésznek:tisztában vagy-e vele? Naponta sok ezer emberrel fekszel és kerülsz bele életébe?
Aztán eljutottam oda kiszerettem belőle és zavar,egy egy mozzanat.(heherészés)Persze ez 10-15 könyv után volt.
A Kútvölgyi és többi nagy és hivatásos megmaradt.
Na szóval a mesemaraton az amiben tudom hallani Madarász Éva hangját és stílusát tökéletességét.
"Az előadó és mű viszi egymást sikerre"
A könyvet állandóan újra hallgatom.Csak így jutok hozzá a repetához.
_Még_, _még_, _még_, _még_, _még_, _Ennyi nem elég_!


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Június 25)

deciso írta:


> Nekem két név szerepel Rideg Szerintem én nem a Rideg Annamária félét hallgattam
> volt hozzá egy szövegfájl.
> Valaki a rádióból leszedett Kubik Anna félét kipótolta a Rideg félével
> Olvasd ezt benne van a fájlok között megjegyzésben:
> ...


Jajj nagyon kedves tőled, köszönöm


----------



## deciso (2020 Június 26)

Dóri998 írta:


> Jajj nagyon kedves tőled, köszönöm


Gondolom már meghallgattad.
Nagyon részletes reagálás arra hogy melyik tetszik jobban.Illetve meghallgattad-e Kubik Annát arra válasz.Hisz onnan indultunk:Rideg nem jó.


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Július 15)

deciso írta:


> Gondolom már meghallgattad.
> Nagyon részletes reagálás arra hogy melyik tetszik jobban.Illetve meghallgattad-e Kubik Annát arra válasz.Hisz onnan indultunk:Rideg nem jó.


Nem, nem hallgattam meg, mivel még túl friss a történet és számomra túl unalmas újra hallgatni egy könyvet úgy, hogy még minden szóra emlékszem. De köszönöm az ajánlásodat, majd amikor legközelebb hallgatom, akkor Kubik Anna előadását fogom választani.


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 15)

Hát igen kell 6 hónap hogy újra érdekes legyen.De több ne, mert az előadó közti különbséget talán 1 órán belül is érdemes összevetni.Még mondatot is érdemes hasonlítani.


----------



## deciso (2020 Július 26)

Kosztolányi Dezső - Édes Anna (Kútvölgyi Erzsébet)
Akármilyen jó Kútvölgyi Erzsébet
Vizyné
Akármilyen jó Törőcsik Mari Édes Anna
És Mezey Mária mint Vizyné
A filmen






Egyszerűen nem bírom végighallgatni : Kosztolányi Dezső - Édes Anna (Kútvölgyi Erzsébet) hangoskönyvét, kiráz a hideg.Szomorú és megalázott leszek én is.


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 17)

Most találkoztam(hallgattam) olyan hangoskönyvet harmadjára.Mi filmhang és narráció.
Első volt Egy becsületbeli ügy
Második Tizenkét dühös ember
Most pedig a Vinny az 1 ügyű.
Azt kell mondjam.
Élvezhetősége követhetősége csak akkor van ha filmet jól ismered.
A zörejekből és narrációból nehéz követni
Hogy melyik volt a legjobb?
Nehéz megmondani amit legkevésbé tudtam követni az az 1 ügyű volt
Mindenképp érdekes és újszerű műfaj.


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!nagyon jó ez a fórum ,sok gyöngyszemet letöltöttem az ajánlásotokra és örülök hogy az egyik kedvenc felolvasóm Evila is tag .abban kérném a segítségeteket hogy mit ajánlanátok a könyvek hallgatására,olyan eszköz lenne jó ami megjegyzi azt hogy hol tartok,okos telefonom nincs.jelenleg egy sencor sss 81 bluetooth hangszórót használok köszönöm üdv Éva


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 24)

macska66 írta:


> Sziasztok!nagyon jó ez a fórum ,sok gyöngyszemet letöltöttem az ajánlásotokra és örülök hogy az egyik kedvenc felolvasóm Evila is tag .abban kérném a segítségeteket hogy mit ajánlanátok a könyvek hallgatására,olyan eszköz lenne jó ami megjegyzi azt hogy hol tartok,okos telefonom nincs.jelenleg egy sencor sss 81 bluetooth hangszórót használok köszönöm üdv Éva


Evila nevében nem szólhatok.
De te szólhatsz.Melyik felolvasás könyv vagy előadás tetszett?
Címe biztos van.
A technikai kérdésed.Annyira egyszerű,
Mert minél egyszerűbb az eszköz annál jobban tudja azt hol hagytad abba.
Egyszerű USB fejes mp3 lejátszó mind tudja.pl:
Intenso Music Walker 8GB 

A 8GB ha azt képzeled nem elég tévedsz mert vagy 2 napi hallgatás ráfér.
Különben is bővítőkártyára is ott a lehetőség




Még kapható a Best Marknál:
Music Walker 8GB MP3 Lejátszó Fő előny nem beépített akkus hanem cserélhető AAA ceruzaelem méretű akkus
https://www.bestmarkt.hu/intenso-3601460-music-walker-8gb-mp3-lejatszo-fekete-p547490

Mellékesen megjegyzem az sencor sss 81 Bluetooth *hangszóró.*
Az nem lejátszó hanem hangszóró.
Gondolatom szerint.
És ebben az esetben az mp3 lejátszást nem Ő csinálja hanem a gazdagép.
Ám a gazdagépen futó lejátszó szoftver tuti hogy képes megjegyezni hol álítottad le.
Nézetem szerint egy túl drága túl modern és feleslegesen variált megoldást választottál.
A hangszóró a Bluetooth-l csak a vezeték nélküliséget biztosítja.
Azt meg minek?
Egy mp3 hangoskönyv hallgatáshoz mp3 lejátszót kell venni nem hangszórót.
A fülessel való hallgatás amúgy is személyesebb élményt ad.Mint egy ordító hangszóró.
És sokkal célorientáltabb.
Mindenképp beépített lejátszásút és fülesest.Lehetőleg ne beépített akkusat.
Az akku miatt 2 év után eldobhatnád.2 ceruza akkut pedig olcsón lehet venni és tölthető.
Vagy elemet
A célorientált eszköznél nincsen jobb.


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 25)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm segítő válaszod ,sajnos beteg a fülem ezért nem tudok fülhallgatót használni,de az általad ajánlott mp3-at hozzácsatlakoztatom a hangszoróhozEvilától hallgattam a Marsit,Az Űr áramlatait olyan édesen senki nem tudja mondani ,hogy "Főpolgár" most következik a *A Butleri dzsihad (azt hogy miért annyira szimpatikus evila már tudom :Ő is szereti a cicákat.Kedvenceim még Bodor Tibor,Virág Tibor ,Gépészés itt szeretettétek meg velem QQCS842 -t most végeztem a Tücskök énekével.Imádom a történelmi témájú könyveket amit ajánlok és itt nem esett róla szó Mika Waltari: Szinuhe 
*


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 25)

macska66 írta:


> sajnos beteg a fülem ezért nem tudok fülhallgatót használni,de az általad ajánlott mp3-at hozzácsatlakoztatom a hangszoróhoz


Ez szerintem nem lesz probléma mentes.
Mi az hogy beteg fül?
Nagyothallás?
Ez egy fülhallgatónak nem akadály.Hangnyomás az az hangosság értéke egy fülhallgatónak is 120 db bent a fülben téve.
Egy hangszórónak is kb 120 db 1 méterről.
Tehát ugyanazt a hangosságot el tudod érni fülessel.
Az se mindegy a füles fülbedugós vagy tányéros.
A fülbedugósnak a membránja 6-8 mm (ez figura se mélyre nem képes se hangerőre csipogó semmi.
Amit mutattam annak a fölesnek a membránja 15,4 mm ez az ami tud jó mély hangot és 120 db hangnyomást
A lejátszó ugyanannyi mW teljesítménye mellett.
Aztán az mp 3 lejátszóval ugyan miként hajtanád meg a te csoda hangszóródat?
Mint írtad Bluetooth az az vezeték nélküli meghajtás.
Máris itt a baj ugyan honnét veszel Bluetooth adót?
Abban az mp3 lejátszóban 3,5 mm "Jack" aljzat van mi vezetékes kapcsolatot biztosít a hangerősítők felé.
Mondom hogy túllőttetek a célon azzal a hangszóróval.Az másra való
Ehhez nem kell más csak egy füles de az jófajta.
a csoda-hangszóródnek tápfeszültség is kell nem?
*Ez is mutatja másra való.*
*Arra való hogy a gazdagépen lévő mp3 fájlokat lejátssza.Vagy az online hallgatást zsinór nélkül biztosítsa*
Éppen ezért nem onnan folytatják ahol abbahagytad
mp3 lejátszók képesek megjegyezni hol tartottak.
Ehhez le kell töltened a z mp3 fájlokat a gazda-gépedre
És pl egy SMPlayer nevű programot mi mp3 és filmek lejátszója szintén a gazda gépedre teszel.
(Ez kitömörít átalakít hallhatóvá)
Azt onnan a gazdagépről indít állj kézi működtetéssel indítod.
Ez a program onnan folytatja hol kikapcsoltad
És ekkor a csoda hangszóród a gazdagépen beépített Bluetooth-n át zsinór nélkül átadja a hallható hangot
Mindez csak azért mert nem fülessel és nem hordozható pici mp3 lejátszón át teszed
Ezért és amazért az okból.
Szerintem agyalsz te még
És lesz sok félreértés ötletelésből


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 25)

macska66 írta:


> Evilától hallgattam a Marsit,Az Űr áramlatait olyan édesen senki nem tudja mondani ,hogy "Főpolgár"


Ne ez a nem műszaki téma.
A Marsinak fejezeteket szenteltünk milyen jó.Neked is tetszett.
Az űr áramlatai-t még nem hallgattam.
Illetve visszaolvastam igen de nem fogott meg.Nekifutok mégegyszer


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 25)

jól gondolod agyalok.úgy terveztem hogy a hangszoróhoz Jack kábellel hozzákötöm a mp3-at persze csak akkor rendelem meg ha ez kivitelezhető ,egyébként alsó katgóriás a sencor sss 81 ,a fülemmel az a gond hogy még a telefont sem tudom csak kihangosítva használni,fáj tőle ,szóval fülest képtelen vagyok használni .szeretném megkérdezni Tőled hogy az Intenso Musik Walker képes gyorsan beletekerni a könyvbe vagy csak léptetni Tud? Pc re töltöm le a könyveket majd kiírom pendrive-ra ,ez az SMPlayer program mindenképpen kell hogy az mp3 megjegyezze hol tart?Hú köszönöm hogy segítesz már régóta keresem a megoldást
a könyvekről is picit :két kedvencem Gárdonyi Láthatalan ember és Móra Aranykoporsó


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 25)

https://edigital.hu/hordozhato-hangfal/sencor-sss-81-hordozhato-bluetooth-hangszoro-p506812


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 25)

macska66 írta:


> https://edigital.hu/hordozhato-hangfal/sencor-sss-81-hordozhato-bluetooth-hangszoro-p506812


Ez nem fontos már előtte rákerestem mikor az elsőt írtad


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 25)

macska66 írta:


> jól gondolod agyalok.úgy terveztem hogy a hangszoróhoz Jack kábellel hozzákötöm a mp3-at persze csak akkor rendelem meg ha ez kivitelezhető ,


Természetesen ez kivitelezhető.De bármiféle erősítőt tartalmazó hangszóróhoz köthető ezer féle van


macska66 írta:


> egyébként alsó katgóriás a sencor sss 81 ,a fülemmel az a gond hogy még a telefont sem tudom csak kihangosítva használni,fáj tőle ,szóval fülest képtelen vagyok használni .


Nem értem és nem tudok vele mit kezdeni.


macska66 írta:


> szeretném megkérdezni Tőled hogy az Intenso Musik Walker képes gyorsan beletekerni a könyvbe vagy csak léptetni Tud?


Képes gyorsabban tekerni de nem tud beleugrani bármely pontra.Ha meglököd a yoistic kart ugrik a következő fejezetre a 0 másodpercére ha nyomva tartod kb 5-6 szoros sebességgel némítva csévél.
Másodpercenként 5-6 másodpercet megy.
Én lassúnak érzem.Ezért utálatos ha hosszúak a darabok 10-20 perces fájlokkal könnyű léptetni és belecsévélni.
Ami még utálatos Mert volt egy okosabb . egy fejezet 0 másodpercén állsz visszafelé nem csévél mert a 0 megáll
Volt egy* Alcor plus* az képes volt a 0 átlépve az előzőben folytatni a visszacsévélést.
Ennek pedig az volt a hibája. beépített akkus volt és 2 év után kidöglött az akku


macska66 írta:


> Pc re töltöm le a könyveket majd kiírom pendrive-ra ,ez az SMPlayer program mindenképpen kell hogy az mp3 megjegyezze hol tart?


Itt logikai és értelmezési hibát látok.
Pc-re töltöd le a könyvet de miért teszed pendrive-re? Az csupán egy tároló.Nem tud lejátszani
Minek hoztad be a pendrivet hová viszed vele az adatot?Csak nem a csodahangszóródra?
És azon játszod le?Ha igen akkor az mp3 lejátszód a csődhangszóródba van benne És az buta
Itt lép be az Alcor mp3 lejátszó.
Az is pendrive-ként is létezik de beépített mp3 lejátszója van.
Elem nélkül pendrive tároló.Elemmel mp3 lejátszó.
Az USB fej is az egyszerű adatfeltöltés miatt van bedugod felismeri mint adattároló.Átteszed mint egy pendrive-re
Nem értetted az SMPlayer programot.
az a PC-re azért kell ha a PC-ről akarsz lejátszani tárolt mp3 fájlokat és ekkor a kimenet a hangszóród felé mehet a szokott úton.De mp3 fájl lejátszó PC-re ezer másik is van



macska66 írta:


> Hú köszönöm hogy segítesz már régóta keresem a megoldást


Meg se halottam(udvariassági tisztelet-kör miatt)


macska66 írta:


> a könyvekről is picit :két kedvencem Gárdonyi Láthatalan ember és Móra Aranykoporsó


Láthatatlan az jó.Móra nincs meg


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 25)

A csodahangszóród buta mp3 lejátszóval bír.
A pendrive neked azért kell hogy úgy használd a csodahangszórót mint egy közönséges mp3 lejátszót csak ordítva
Badarság mert a beépített mp3 lejátszója nem tud szinte semmit.Épp csak lejátszik.
Ezt kikerülni csak az eddig tárgyalt módon lehet
*Olyan készüléket kell használni aminek jobb az mp3 lejátszója* gyors-csévél vagy csúszkával belehúz.
Az egyik út a Pc -n levő mp3 lejátszó vezeték nélküli vagy vezetékes átdobással csoda de buta hangfalra.
A másik út a USB fejű mp3 lejátszó amit közvetlen bedugsz a csodahangfalba.
És nem használod a hangfal mp3 lejátszóját.Hanem a kicsiét
Ékkor lett okosabb a csodahangfal.
ezt ki kell próbálni hogy megye bedugva.
Ha bedugva nem megy, akkor nem bedugva de 3,5 mm jack kábellel összekötve és a kicsiről lejátszani a nagy meg bömböl
-----------------------
Lehet hogy létezik más út is pl a Sencor SSS 81 firmware belső szoftverének frissítése okosabb mp3 lejátszóval rendelkezőre.
Én ehhez szólni nem tudok.firmware frissítést amatőr ne tegye


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 25)

És nem használod a hangfal mp3 lejátszóját.Hanem a kicsiét
Ékkor lett okosabb a csodahangfal.
ezt ki kell próbálni hogy megye bedugva.
Ha bedugva nem megy, akkor nem bedugva de 3,5 mm jack kábellel összekötve és a kicsiről lejátszani a nagy meg bömböl
igen ez lesz ,megrendelem a z Intensót


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 26)

macska66 írta:


> És nem használod a hangfal mp3 lejátszóját.Hanem a kicsiét
> Ékkor lett okosabb a csodahangfal.
> ezt ki kell próbálni hogy megye bedugva.
> Ha bedugva nem megy, akkor nem bedugva de 3,5 mm jack kábellel összekötve és a kicsiről lejátszani a nagy meg bömböl
> igen ez lesz ,megrendelem a z Intensót


Nem akarlak megkavarni.
De megkavarlak azért is.
Az a hordozható Mp3 lejátszó mit bemutattam.
Más egyéb nekem szimpatikus tulajdonságok miatt birtoklom és használom.
DE,DE bármiféle hordozható mp3 lejátszóval ugyanazt ugyanúgy megteheted.
A kínálat nagy.
Vannak nagy kijelzősök is.Talán van mi gyorsabban teker.
Talán van mi nem áll le egy szakasz végénél hanem átgurul.
Talán van minél 8-10 percet ugratni lehet.
Millió van
De amit biztos nem tudnak:közönséges AAA ceruza elemmel menni.
Nincs USB fejük.
..............................
Más:Mert orvosként is mondhatok valamit a füledről.
Úgy tűnik nincsen fülhibád.Legalábbis nem írtál le egyértelmű nagyothallást.(valami alig érintőt a telefonnál hogy ki kell hangosítani)
Írtad viszont: a megfájdul a fülem tőle a fülestől.
Ehhez akarok valamit mondani.
Szerintem hallanád jól fülessel, de a megfájdulás fennalhat.
Ennek okáról azért tudok valamit mondani.Mert nekem is volt így megfájdult a fülem.
Miután elmentem a fülészhez.
Simán megállapította a hallójárat begyulladásáról van szó.
Megorvosolta: egy csík gyulladáscsökkentő.alapos mosatás, antibiotikumos kezelés(10 perc)
Másnap kivette, megkente parafinolajjal a hallójáratot.
A baj meg volt szűnve.(1 nap alatt)
*Kérdeztem mitől gyulladt be és mitől fáj?*
*Visszakérdezett: használok-e fülhallgatót?*
*Igen, sokat.*
*Az okozza de nem mindegyik.*
Ha van rajta szivacs ami érintkezik a füllel azt azonnal dobjam le róla fertőzést okozhat.És ne dugó típusút használjak hanem tányérosat.
A fülemre pedig vegyek a patikából paraffin olajat csepegtetős kivitelben.
Tetszóleges gyakorisággal vagy érzékenység függvényében cseppentsek.
Ez már 10 éve és soha nincs azóta, fülhallgatótól fülfájásom.
Az allergiás reakció okozta.Ami nem igazi fülbetegség.
Nagyothallás nincs.


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 26)

Köszike az usb csatlakozó fontos és ezt választom,mert nyilván azért ajánlottad mert jó  A fülemmel több szakorvosnál is jártam ,évtizedek óta fennálló panasz,anno rengeteget walkman-tam ordított a zene a fülembe és egyszer le kellett kapnom annyira megfájdultak,később megint beledugtam a fülest és megint jött a fájdalom,tinitusom is lett sőt bizonyos hangokra lüktet a fülem (pl hütőgép vagy traktor zaja)de a szemem fáradékonysága jobban zavar,gyerekként 3x olvastam ki a könyvtárat ,heti 6 könyv +rengeteg levelezőtársam volt 14 évesen elkezdett a szemem fájni ez azóta tart,rengeteget van szemmigrénem ezt is sok sok szemész látta ,sajnálják vegyek be fájdalomcsillapítót


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 26)

Lenne egy kérdésem is mikor lesz jogosultságom innen letölteni?ken Folet alattunk a tenger c művét szeretném


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 26)

macska66 írta:


> Lenne egy kérdésem is mikor lesz jogosultságom innen letölteni?ken Folet alattunk a tenger c művét szeretném


Már van mert állandó taggá váltál 20 üzenet után és eltelt 1 nap
Annak a címe: Ken Follett - Alattunk az óceán( olvasta:Varanyi Lajos)
Minden Follett könyv jó főleg a katedrális trilógia


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 27)

macska66 írta:


> ,tinitusom is lett sőt bizonyos hangokra lüktet a fülem





macska66 írta:


> úgy terveztem hogy a hangszoróhoz Jack kábellel hozzákötöm a mp3-at


Még egyszer Igen
És ekkor a mode gombbal a Line-ln üzemmódot választod ki értelemszerűen és mindent a picin kezelsz.
A hangszóró dolga semmi más mint pici fülhallgató kimenetén lévő 8mW jelet felerősíti a sencor hangerősítő része 1-5w-ra te tudod mennyire.
És mindez innen már hangtechnikai hangosítás kérdése.
pl Marsall 100W erősítővel a Dunapartot végig sugárzod


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 27)

*I*NTENSO MUSIC WALKER 8GB MP3 LEJÁTSZÓ FEKETE
Ez is ugyanolyan ha amazt mégse kapnád:Még kicsivel olcsóbb is
https://www.onlinemediashop.sk/intenso-music-walker-8gb-mp3-lejatszo-fekete-2109


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 29)

köszi , ez ugyanaz ugye?


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 29)

macska66 írta:


> köszi , ez ugyanaz ugye?


Előre írtam de nem vagy benne biztos.


deciso írta:


> Ez is ugyanolyan ha amazt mégse kapnád:Még kicsivel olcsóbb is


Ezért kérded újra.
Lényegében azonos.Nekem mind kettő fajta van.
Nem tudok különbséget.
Sőt a walker típus(joystickos is mindkettőből van).
Éjjel sötétben jobb kezelni.
Most néztem vissza mit linket adtam: mindkettő Intenso.
Épp csak az első nevét úgy írták ki: music walker
Igen nehéz internetes áruházakon eligazodni.
Mindkettő ugyanaz majdnem
Ennél nem írnak műszaki paraméter nem írják hogy memória bővíthető-e
INTENSO MUSIC WALKER 8GB MP3 LEJÁTSZÓ FEKETE

A következő aBestmarkos-nál írnak műszaki paramétert
ntenso 3601460 Music Walker 8GB MP3 Lejátszó Fekete

Ez írja hogy memória bővíthető.De nem írja mennyivel
Nekem 10 év alatt többféle típus volt.
Van hogy csak az integrált 8GB van
Volt hogy nem volt integrált, de bővítőhely igen
Nos eligazodni nem könnyű míg nincs a kezedben.
Hiába a leírás boltok mit vársz tőlük?
A bestmarkosnál meg azt nem lehet tudni Intenso-e.
A címben és fotónál Intenso
A leírásban gyártó:3601460.Mi a fene ez honnan tudjam?
Aztán ír még hülyeséget: kijelző:nem
Pedig nem igaz mert van egy pici mindegyiknél.
Olvass el mindent a linken:


> -Az Intenso Music Walker kijelzőjén mindig megtekintheti az aktuális kedvenc zenéjét, és könnyen lejátszhatja a lejátszási listákat, és letöltheti azokat.
> -A microSD kártya cserélhető és 8 GB tárhelyet biztosít a médiakönyvtár számára, amely a Music Walker használatával élvezhető.
> -Az áramellátást a mellékelt AAA elem biztosítja.


vagyis van kijelző.
De nem érthető a memória akkor most integrált vagy nem?
Lényegében mindegy neked.
Mert ha nincs memóriája teszel bele.
Az hogy maximum mennyi GB fogad még én sem próbáltam ki.
8Gb untig elég
Mivel szómágiát játszanak csak találgatni lehet.
pl írja kártya olvasó Ez lehet nem takar mást csak a kártya bővítő helyet
Egyik linken levőt vedd meg mert holnapután már egyik sem lesz közkedvelt keresik fogy
A Fitness tracker sem tudom mi.Nem is érdekel.
Süketelnek parasztvakítanak
Onnan és akkor tudod meg a memóriáit.
Ha Pc-re dugva két cserélhető hordozót mutat egy pl Total commander
Akkor van integrált is és bővítő is.
Vagy ha alapból semmit nem mutat akkor csak bővítő van.
Nekem mint mondtam mindkét fajta van.


Sőt még Intenso Music Runner 4GB is de ezt sose használom_._
Nem okosak a kezelőgombjai


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 30)

macska66 írta:


> És nem használod a hangfal mp3 lejátszóját.Hanem a kicsiét
> Ékkor lett okosabb a csodahangfal.
> ezt ki kell próbálni hogy megye bedugva.


Megválaszolom magam: nem fog menni USB simán bedugva.Mert ekkor sima háttértárként használná és a sencorr saját lejátszóján át játszaná le a tömörített hanfájlt.
Tehát egyértelmű hogy a fülhallgató hangvezetékét kell összekötni a vonali bemenetelével.
és a mode is vonali be(Line In)Legyen kiválasztva


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok hangoskönyvként le tudom valahonnan tölteni Zsoldos Péter : A feladat és az Ellenpont c.könyveit?


----------



## deciso (2020 Augusztus 31)

macska66 írta:


> Sziasztok hangoskönyvként le tudom valahonnan tölteni Zsoldos Péter : A feladat és az Ellenpont c.könyveit?


Még nem láttam sehol felolvasva


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 31)

köszönöm,sorozatban letöltöttem


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 1)

macska66 írta:


> köszönöm,sorozatban letöltöttem


Ez így nem elég csak a hiányosság és ellentmondás gyarapodott
Te kéred mert nem találod, felolvasva, nincs azt írtuk rá.
Amit betettem videót az se felolvasott hangoskönyv.
Erre te jössz és azt írod rá köszönöm sorozatban letöltötted.
Ebben a hiányosság az.:
Most van felolvasva vagy nincs?
Ha van hol van? közreadtad?A hangoskönyveknél mint saját kérésedet teljesítve?.
Ha létezik add közre.


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 1)

Másik hallgatás:
Réti László-A hasonmás QQCS842







> Cameron Larkin, a Kaméleon című regényben megismert cinikus őrmester a rövid montanai kitérő után visszaköltözik San Diegóba, hogy lankadatlanul üldözze a bűnt, változatlanul pikírt megjegyzéseket tegyen, és ízléstelen nyakkendőket hordjon. Volt főnöke azonban másképp tervezi a visszatérést. A gyilkossági nyomozó egy isten háta mögötti kisvárosban találja magát, ahol a legsúlyosabb bűntett a tyúklopás. Larkinnak ebben az ingerszegény környezetben rövid idő is elegendő, hogy belássa: bármire hajlandó, csak elhagyhassa azt a porfészket.


Idézet a moly-ról:


moly írta:


> Elöljáróban annyit a könyvről, hogy ennyit már rég nevettem, mert nemcsak egyszerű krimi volt, hanem egy fergeteges vígjáték forgatókönyve is. Imádtam,


Ez az Írott változatról szól.
Megjegyzem én is olvastam.
Bizony volt poén, de nem teli és nem fergeteges.Hanem jó és időnként felröhögős

Felmerült egyszer a szarkazmussal és cinizmussal teli könyvet ki és miként tudná felolvasni
Miként jó felolvasni.

Az volt a gondolatom: hagyni kell érvényesülni a szöveget.
QQCS842 most elkészült a második Réti László a cinikus őrmester könyvével.
És meg kell mondanom: jó mesélő stílust talált el már az elején.

Nem úgy mesélős mint ahogy szájbarágós óvodás mesélésként értenénk páran.
Hanem a kedélyes mesélés.
Ez megadta a lehetőséget arra : Ne vedd komolyan csak anekdotázás.
*És ez visszaadta a poénjait Rétinek.*
A könyv kalandját és hangulatát fenntartotta az utolsó oldalig.Végig lehetett mosolyogni a hallgatást.
Átcsapó hahota mérsékelten volt.
Köszönöm mindenki nevében QQCS842-nek a felolvasást.
Azok nevében akinek tetszik a Réti stílus.


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 1)

Igaz rosszul fogalmaztam.....4 részes filmsorozatot készitettek a Feladat c.könyvből azt töltöttem le


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 1)

macska66 írta:


> Igaz rosszul fogalmaztam.....4 részes filmsorozatot készitettek a Feladat c.könyvből azt töltöttem le





macska66 írta:


> Sziasztok hangoskönyvként le tudom valahonnan tölteni Zsoldos Péter : A feladat és az Ellenpont c.könyveit?


Akkor hát még sincs és tovább keresed.
Talán nem is létezik hangoskönyvben.


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 2)

macska66 írta:


> Sziasztok! kérném a segítségeteket hogy mit ajánlanátok a könyvek hallgatására,olyan eszköz lenne jó ami megjegyzi azt hogy hol tartok,okos telefonom nincs.jelenleg egy sencor sss 81 bluetooth hangszórót használok köszönöm üdv Éva


Nos fél füllel már halottam hogy megrendelted és megérkezett az mit ajánlottam.
Az mp3 lejátszó a "hol tartottam pont" megjegyzésére.
Mindez okos telefon nélkül.
A téma karakán lezárására itt a fórumon, kérem mesélj róla mi történt, milyen.
Teljesíti mit akartál?


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 2)

deciso írta:


> Nos fél füllel már halottam hogy megrendelted és megérkezett az mit ajánlottam az mp3 lejátszó hol tartottam pont megjegyzésére.
> Mindez okos telefon nélkül.
> A téma karakán lezárására itt a fórumon, kérem mesélj róla mi történt, milyen.
> Teljesíti mit akartál?


Igen teljesíti már most szeretem,hálás vagyok hogy ajánlottad


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 5)

Szórakoztató hangoskönyveket tudtok ajánlani amin sokat lehet nevetni? Rejtő könyveket olvastam


----------



## ametiszt99 (2020 Szeptember 5)

macska66 írta:


> Szórakoztató hangoskönyveket tudtok ajánlani amin sokat lehet nevetni? Rejtő könyveket olvastam


Szia.Ha szereted a fantasyt,akkor ajánkom Terry Pratchett: Mágia színe,és a Mágia fénye ,nagyon szórakoztató,különösen Rudolf Péter előadásában.De pl Vavyen Fable:Mesemaratonja ,Brunella Gasperini:Egy férj feljegyzései,Móra Ferenc:Vadember és családja,vagy James Hariott könyveit is nagyon szeretem,ő egy Yorkshire állatorvosról ír,nagyon humoros.Ezek elvileg mind fenn vannak a Canadahunon.


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 5)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szia.Ha szereted a fantasyt,akkor ajánkom Terry Pratchett: Mágia színe,és a Mágia fénye ,nagyon szórakoztató,különösen Rudolf Péter előadásában.De pl Vavyen Fable:Mesemaratonja ,Brunella Gasperini:Egy férj feljegyzései,Móra Ferenc:Vadember és családja,vagy James Hariott könyveit is nagyon szeretem,ő egy Yorkshire állatorvosról ír,nagyon humoros.Ezek elvileg mind fenn vannak a Canadahunon.


Köszönöm szépen ,nagyon szeretem a fantasyt


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 6)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szia.Ha szereted a fantasyt,akkor ajánkom Terry Pratchett: Mágia színe,és a Mágia fénye ,nagyon szórakoztató,különösen Rudolf Péter előadásában.De pl Vavyen Fable:Mesemaratonja ,Brunella Gasperini:Egy férj feljegyzései,Móra Ferenc:Vadember és családja,vagy James Hariott könyveit is nagyon szeretem,ő egy Yorkshire állatorvosról ír,nagyon humoros.Ezek elvileg mind fenn vannak a Canadahunon.


Én is és mindenki köszöni az ajánlásodat.
Amin túl vagyok és egyetértek:
Vavyen Fable:Mesemaratonja
James Hariott könyvei


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 6)

macska66 írta:


> Szórakoztató hangoskönyveket tudtok ajánlani amin sokat lehet nevetni?


Megpróbálhatod Réti Lászlót amelyik "Cameron Larkin" szereplőjével íródott
Szarkazmus és cinizmus


> Mióta elkezdtem az ilyen szubízléses nyakkendők hordását, már tudtam, milyen érzés nagy csöcsű nőnek lenni. Nekem is mindenki a mellemmel beszélgetett.





> Empátiában valahol a fehér cápa és a kobra között helyezkedhetett el a sorban





> Mindig szerettem az orvosi nyelvet. Bőrfolytonosság-megszakítódás! Miért nem tudják egyszerűen azt mondani, hogy lyuk? Valószínűleg két évvel hamarabb elvégeznék az egyetemet, ha nem kéne megtanulniuk ezeket a titkos szavakat.



Egy öngyilkos helyszínelése ki vadászpuskával lőtte magát fejbe:


> – Mit tudom én! Ki láthat bele egy öngyilkos fejébe?
> – Hát, most éppen _bárki_.
> – Ez ízléstelen volt, Cameron!


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 6)

Még egy kis Réti : Ki önmagát adja mikor Larkin
A facebookról:




Cameron Larkin visszatér!!!
Negyedszer...
Ezek az első mondatok, mert így végigolvassátok 

Szóval... Nem akartam még egyet írni belőle, mert nem akartam, abba a hibába esni, mint oly sokan: túl sokáig szívják egy jól eltalált főszereplő vérét, aztán már unalmassá válik a figura. Sok ilyet tudok, de írókat nyilván nem fogok említeni, felnőttek vagytok, ti is tudjátok...

De ti meg az én véremet szívtátok!
Író-olvasó találkozókon, dedikálásokon, mailekben...

Oké, írok egy negyediket.
Igazság szerint nem esik nehezemre, mert csak magamat kell adnom... a barátaim tudják, miről beszélek... és a barátaimnak, meg főleg az én szeretett feleségemnek, nos... nem lesz könnyű. Húzós időszaknak néznek elébe...


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 6)

köszönöm ,már töltöm is a Kaméleont........sajnos nem jó a link amit találtam .segítenétek honnan tudnám letölteni Réti könyveit?


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 6)

macska66 írta:


> köszönöm ,már töltöm is a Kaméleont


A hasonmást (polip előző címmel) is próbáld most olvasta fel qqcs
A mesemaraton viszi a pánálmát
Az egyik réti könyv ahol a polip vietnámi feleségéről beszél az is ütős írottan.





Ebben speciel igaza volt. Nem is szálltam vitába, mert megérkeztünk a házához, és leparkolta a kocsit.

– Gyere be, de halkan, mert már alszanak.

– Megkérdezhetem, miért alszanak délelőtt tizenegykor?

– Mert fáradtak.

– De mitől?

– Egész éjjel dolgozik az én kis drágám. Nomad pedig segít neki.

Ha nem is lábujjhegyen, de óvatosan utána sétáltam, és a nyomában bementem az első emeleti függőfolyosóról nyíló lakásba. Az egész lakás el volt sötétítve, és olyan oroszlánszag terjengett benne, mintha csak a Colosseum alagsorában jártunk volna. Polip nem kapcsolt villanyt, és suttogóra fogta.

– Gyere velem! Shakira alszik, ne zajongjunk!

– Ha siket, hogyan ébredne fel?

Megtorpant, és döbbenten nézett rám.

– Basszus, tényleg! Én meg évek óta lopakodom, mint a vadászó farkas!

– Mert hülye vagy.

Beljebb sétáltunk, és az egyik ajtóhoz óvakodott. Bekukkantott, majd hátralépett, és a szájához emelte a mutatóujját.

– Itt alszik. Nagyon csendben, Cameron!

– Most beszéltük meg, hogy egy atomháborút is átaludna…

– Akkor tiszteletből maradj csöndben!

Azzal tovább csoszogott.

Nem bírtam megállni, és benéztem a hálóba. Egy nagydarab hölgy horkolt a paplan alatt, bal lábát kidugta a takaró alól. A combja csak egy kicsit volt vastagabb a kaliforniai mamutfenyő törzsénél. Az egész nő akkora volt, hogy Polip úgy aránylott hozzá, mint zsoké a díjnyertes kancához…


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 6)

a mesemaraton már megvan ,de ezek az idézetek Rétitől nagyon bejönnek


----------



## macska66 (2020 Szeptember 6)

a hasonmást megtaláltam,köszönöm ,de a Kaméleonnál már inaktív a data link


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 28)

Ez ismét jó tőle:
Ez az édes-bús történet illik hozzá


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 30)

ametiszt99 írta:


> ajánkom Terry Pratchett: Mágia színe,és a Mágia fénye ,nagyon szórakoztató,különösen Rudolf Péter előadásában.


Ez így igaz!
A Mágia színe most került hallgatásra.Akkor töltöttem le mikor ajánlottad.És Rudolf nagyon jó.
A mágia a fényét átaludtam


----------



## macska66 (2020 Október 6)

sziasztok !nem tudjátok David Benioff Tolvajok Tele c.könyvét felolvasta már valaki?Akár írottan is elolvasnám,de már csak használtan és aranyáron lehet hozzájutni,köszönöm


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 6)

*David Benioff-Tolvajok tele* írottan meg van de nem indul a torrent.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Október 6)

macska66 írta:


> sziasztok !nem tudjátok David Benioff Tolvajok Tele c.könyvét felolvasta már valaki?Akár írottan is elolvasnám,de már csak használtan és aranyáron lehet hozzájutni,köszönöm


#1102 
#22 
#57


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 7)

Beka Holt írta:


> #1102
> #22
> #57


Én is kerestem neki, de nem adta ki a kereső.
Már torrentre mentem, ott se indult a letöltés.
Még ma sem adja ki a CH kereső csak ezt a 3-t:
*A kereső hibája, még tagoknak se keres mindenütt.*


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Október 7)

deciso írta:


> Én is kerestem neki, de nem adta ki a kereső.
> Már torrentre mentem, ott se indult a letöltés.
> Még ma sem adja ki a CH kereső csak ezt a 3-t:
> *A kereső hibája, még tagoknak se keres mindenütt.*
> Csatolás megtekintése 1755603


 
Író nevére adta ki - https://canadahun.com/kereses/58931900/?q=David+Benioff&o=date


----------



## macska66 (2020 Október 7)

nagyon köszönöm a segítséget ,pdf formában sikerült letöltenem ,ebből esetleg én tudnék egy felolvasó programmal hangoskönyvet késziteni?


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 7)

macska66 írta:


> nagyon köszönöm a segítséget ,pdf formában sikerült letöltenem ,ebből esetleg én tudnék egy felolvasó programmal hangoskönyvet késziteni?


Egyszer már küldtem neked mintát miként olvas fel.
Tessék újra elküldöm:
*üzenetrészlet próba.mp3*
Tudnod kell jobbára txt fájlt olvas fel
Bár az újabb verzió rtf-t is.
Ez a felület nem alkalmas oktatásra.
Tanuld ki magad.
A program fellelési helyét már privátban hetekkel ezelőtt elküldtem.
Nyilvános hely nem alkalmas-rá.
Te meg lusta tanuló vagy.
Még a felolvasási mintát se hallgattad meg


----------



## macska66 (2020 Október 7)

de meghallgattam és le is töltöttem a programot csak nem boldogultam vele


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 7)

macska66 írta:


> de meghallgattam és le is töltöttem a programot csak nem boldogultam vele


Ez volt az alapfeltétel.A többit képekkel illusztrálva privátban


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 10)

Brunella Gasperini - egy férj feljegyzései(gépész)









Most ezt szeretném kiemelni.Gépésztől a kiváló előadás és szerkesztés miatt.

Kedves hangulatos történet.
Olyan szépem mondja Gépész, azzal a lágysággal és iróniával ahogy elképzeltem, hogy kell.
*És a hangulatra még ráfejel. Azokkal a nagyon dallamos nagyon olasz slágerekkel.Fejezet áthidaló zeneként*
*Mik a világot meghódították úgy 1950-1965 -ig*
*Hiányolok egy sláger felsorolást*
*1-2 megvan:*





Tartalom:
Egy szeleburdi, kócos, csupacsont anya mikroszkopikus méretekkel, aki kávé, porok, cigaretta háromszögében egyszerre próbál írni, telefonhoz menni, gyerekekre felügyelni, konyhai katasztrófákat elhárítani, háztartást vezetni; három istenadta, pontosabban istenverte gyerek; egy javakorabeli kutya; egy lerobbant kocsi, egy rendhagyó háztartási alkalmazott és „én, aki a család egyetlen normális tagja vagyok, jóllehet nőm gyakorta olyképpen viselkedik, mintha legszívesebben pszichoanalízisbe küldene. – Egyetlen gyerek – sóhajtja fejcsóválva. A feleségem szerint ugyanis az embernek, hogy megközelítőleg normálisszámba mehessen, legalább két testvére kell hogy legyen. Neki volt valami öt, minek következtében õ aztán szupernormális, ami viszont komplett őrültet jelent” – köszön be Brunella Gasperini családi trilógiájának első krónikása, a férj. Egy milánói família zűrös életének nagyjából fél esztendejét meséli el. Az ellenállhatatlan humorral, szellemesen megírt történetfüzérben

És befejezésül egy híres dal:
Olyan jó volt a felolvasási fejezetek közt hallgatni az olasz dalokat
Már a nyelv magában is dallamos!
Slágerre született


----------



## macska66 (2020 Október 10)

Sziasztok tud valaki élő linket Jean Sasson - A Hercegnő lányai c.hangoskönyvhöz?


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 13)

*Brunella Gasperini - egy férj feljegyzései*
Köszönöm Gépész hogy ifjú szerelmes lány korombeli zenékkel megtűzdelted szép felolvasásod
*



*



 
*Gigliola Cinquetti - Non Ho L'Età - Eurovision Song Contest Winner 1964 

Éledjenek az olasz dalok:*

E dallal kezdődik a 12. Bevásárlások históriája.mp3
*
*


----------



## bencebobo (2020 Október 19)

Benéztem ide, mert szeretem a hangoskönyveket, és erre itt találom Gigliola Cinquettit, ifjúságom sztárját: úgy 50 éve nem hallottam, furcsa, de nagyon jó volt, kösz


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 19)

bencebobo írta:


> Benéztem ide, mert szeretem a hangoskönyveket, és erre itt találom Gigliola Cinquettit, ifjúságom sztárját: úgy 50 éve nem hallottam, furcsa, de nagyon jó volt, kösz


Azért találtad itt mert szemléltetés a könyvhöz mi Olaszországban játszódik olasz családdal.Ne mondd hogy csak azt az egy nagysláger dalt vetted észre Láttad: Bobby Solo canta “Una lacrima sul viso”*Egy könnycsepp az arcom
Éledjenek az olasz dalok!!*
A gépész a hangoskönyv készítőkészítő.A fejezeteket összekötő zenét azokkal az olasz slágerekkel kötötte össze.
Hangulat fokozónak.És ugye milyen jó hallgatni külön is.
De még jobb benne a hangoskönyvben
A könyv: *Brunella Gasperini - egy férj feljegyzései
*
Itt láthattad a többit:* #497*
Kovács Kati magyarul énekelte*: Bolond az én szívem
Little Tony - Cuore Matto*


----------



## bencebobo (2020 Október 19)

Igazad van, elragadtak az emlékek...
De valójában kit takar a "Gépész", azt lehet tudni?


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 20)

Rudolf Péter
Meggyőződésem neki van a leghajlékonyabb sok "oktávos" beszédgangja.
A Kern Andrást tartottuk a legjobbnak a Harry Potter és a titkok kamrája(Kern) sorozatból
De hajlékony és sokoldalúbb előadó képessége miatt
Terry Pratchett-Mágia színe(Rudolf Péter)
Jobb.
Több" oktávos " repertoárja van.Főleg mikor érzékire és halkra vált beszéde
Ő viszi el a pálmát.
A könyv tartalma módosít sikeren.Ha valakinek jobban tetszik a másik könny.
Lesz tőle elfogult.De a Rudolf kifinomultabb


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 20)

bencebobo írta:


> Igazad van, elragadtak az emlékek...
> De valójában kit takar a "Gépész", azt lehet tudni?


Itt is van a Canadahun-n.
A rádióadást Ő csinálja.Megtalálod majd.2017 óta csinálta
https://canadahun.com/articles/canadahun-rádió.8/category?page=18
Megtalálhatod mint saját hangoskönyveit közreadó:
Gépész - _Grancsák Artúr_ A youtuben
Az Achives.org felületen._ Grancsák Artúr._
A Data.hu-n kagabóca 55.
És még a franc tudja mennyi oldalon.Mint megosztó.
A foglalkozása mentő sofőr.
A neve talán Király...Gábor (A mindenkinek van hangja weboldalon mutatkozott be
És szerintem itt is tag, nem gépész néven


Gépésznek logo-ja egy mentőautó volt régen



És szerintem nem lehetetlen hogy most: 


Végül is Ő tudja mennyit mutat magából.
Ha terhes volt neki a privát levelek üzöne.
Vagy megunta a rádióadás kicsi alkotói szabadságát.
*Dr. Gépész, 2017 Április 23*
2017.08.06 volt az utolsó


----------



## bencebobo (2020 Október 20)

Köszönöm, majd nézem-hallgatom, komoly figura lehet a Gépész...
Ami a "versenyt" illeti, láttam, hogy Rudi nyert, és egyet is értek - talán azért hozzátenném, hogy az én favoritom különben (aki nem volt itt a jelöltek között) Kulka János. Nálam ő viszi a pálmát hangoskönyvben.


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 21)

bencebobo írta:


> Ami a "versenyt" illeti, láttam, hogy Rudi nyert, és egyet is értek - talán azért hozzátenném, hogy az én favoritom különben (aki nem volt itt a jelöltek között) Kulka János. Nálam ő viszi a pálmát hangoskönyvben.


Igen,a topik épp a hangoskönyvekről, tartalmáról, hallgatási élményéről és előadóira lett létrehozva.
A szavazás közel sem pontos hisz csak 708 szavazat érkezett.
Rudolf Péter esetében pontosan a hangoskönyv és a film két műfajt szétválasztani nem képesség mutatkozhat meg.
Tudjuk nagy siker volt az üvegtigris.
Lehet aki szavazott rá nem is hallgatott hangoskönyvet tőle csak az üvegtigris sikere elvitt mindent.
És méltatlanul lemaradtak mások.
Hisz van ki hangoskönyvben kiváló filmen pedig sehol sincs.
A közismertség becsaphatott sok embert.
Mondod Kulka János-t.
Őt is mint színészt mondod inkább.
Nekem hangoskönyvem egy sincs tőle.
Egyáltalán csinált?
csinált: egyet találtam a neten: Kertész Imre, Esterházy Péter-
*Egy történet – hangoskönyv*
*Kulka János és Esterházy Péter előadásában*
Mint mondtam én egyet sem halottam tőle*.*
*filmekben jónak tartom*
KRÚDY GYULA: _UTOLSÓ SZIVAR AZ ARABS SZÜRKÉNÉL_.
Lényegében ez is hangoskönyv.
Novella terjedelmű
Elég jó elsőre


----------



## bencebobo (2020 Október 22)

Pl.: 
*Ottlik Géza: Iskola a határon - felolvassa Kulka János*
Elég jó...


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 24)

Észrevételeimet ennek szellemében teszem:*Előszó a véleményről:*

Asimov - Az űr áramlatai
előadta Gépész és Evila


 


Na ez a könyv is bizonyítja számomra és csak nekem.
A könyv és az előadó együtt viszi egymist sikerre.Vagy semmisíti meg egymást.
Ha a könyv gyenge.
Akkor az előadás is unalmas.
Ilyen színtelen, lehetőségek nélküli felolvasást ritkán találni.
Talán csak a telefonkönyv.
A könyv miatt nem tetszett semmi.
Eldobom és törlőn nyomát is!!
A jó könyv választáson múlik a siker.
Legyen párbeszédes legyen cselekményes.A történet szereplői követhetőek és azonosulhatóak az az legyenek emberiek.
Ez a hangoskönyv nem tetszett.


----------



## deciso (2020 December 26)

Korompai Vali




A legfurább ritmusban beszélő nem vitás.Ez okozza változó megítélését.

Már szidtuk szidták sokan Korompai Vali-t
És már rehabilitáltam is.(A bafuti kopók)
Most érkeztem Vavyan Fable-Jégtánc
és Vavyan Fable-Álomhajsza könyvekhez.
Az álomhajsza nem tetszik.
De a jégtáncban nagyon jó a Vali​


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 1)

Fiatalabbak lettünk a virtuális hazugság mindent lehetővé tesz
Boldog új évet CH


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 12)

Vírusmenteset


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 13)

medvegy mi könyvet hallgatsz?


----------



## medvegy (2021 Január 13)

deciso írta:


> medvegy mi könyvet hallgatsz?


Most épp a Gesztesi Károly-féle evangeliumokat, amiket halála után feltett a fia a youtube-ra is. Mind a négy evangeliumot (Márk, Máté, János, Lukács) felmondta a Bibliából, és igen szépen. Bár ez állítólag vmi új-féle fordítás, már amiatt is érdekes


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 14)

Nem egy "olvasmányos" mű.
Most nyomtak a kezembe egy szintén új fordítású Bibliát.
De nem lehet elolvasni, monoton.Így félre tettem.
Mert nem "olvasmányos".(ez nem meglepő mit vártam?)
Bocs megnéztem nem új-fordítás hanem egyszerű fordítás az alcíme.


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 15)

medvegy írta:


> (Márk, Máté, János, Lukács) felmondta a Bibliából, és igen szépen.


Gesztesi Károly és az ogre nagyon sikerült és kedvelt hangja miatt.
Megnézném/hallgatnám ezt a a négy evangéliumot.
De hol van?


----------



## medvegy (2021 Január 15)

deciso írta:


> Gesztesi Károly és az ogre nagyon sikerült és kedvelt hangja miatt.
> Megnézném/hallgatnám ezt a a négy evangéliumot.
> De hol van?


 Tessék - itt elérheted:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gesztesi+k%C3%A1roly+hangos+biblia


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 15)

A Mátéba néztem bele.Jó
Van véleményem.
A videóba áttevést általában szükségtelennek tartom.
De ezek jól oldották meg: nincs kép csupán az írott papír feletti siklórepülés szerűen bolyong a kamera.
Ráadásul pont annyira életlenné vették hogy így kiváló.
Hang: Erre csak azt tudom mondani ezt teszi a jó hang.
*Nagyszerű hang fogom letölteni és élvezetes így hallgatni.Még a Evangéliumokat is*


Máté evangéliuma
Márk evangéliuma
Lukács evangéliuma
János evangéliuma


----------



## medvegy (2021 Január 22)

deciso írta:


> *Nagyszerű hang fogom letölteni és élvezetes így hallgatni.Még a Evangéliumokat is*


Örülök, hogy végül megtetszett, szerintem is jó 

Amibe viszont most én szerettem bele, az Upton Sinclair - Olaj. Jó, Bodor Tibor önmagában is etalon. Viszont ajánlom magát a könyvet is, mert remek korrajz és ha odafigyel az ember, remek könyv is. kiválóan bemutatja, hogyan és miért alakultak ki annak a világnak az alapjai, amit mosz és itt mi is ismerünk, elég sok kérdésre nyitott, őszinte választ ad - csak érteni kell


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 2)

Varga Tamás felolvasása azért lesz most a téma.
Mert Alexandre Dumas - A három testőr.Került ismételt hallgatásra
A képességei Varga Tamásnak először elég közepesnek tűntek.
Nem odafigyeltem teljesen.
Nem is volt magával ragadó, de bőven kielégítő.
Ismételt, újra előkerült hallgatás után.
Már több hangulati hatást érzek előadásában
Előzőleg az alábbihoz hasonló teljesítményt láttam (letudott munka)
Mindenesetre nekem tőlem megérdemel A három testőr egy ködszönetet ha már társadalmi munkában olvasta fel. Gondolom akkor még az volt a vakoknak felolvasás
Igazából nem tudom mert az elsőt három testőrt Komlós Róbert olvasta fel
A Varga Tamás féle 2005-ben készült megtaláltam


----------



## medvegy (2021 Február 7)

deciso írta:


> Korompai Vali
> ------
> Most érkeztem Vavyan Fable-Jégtánc
> és Vavyan Fable-Álomhajsza könyvekhez.
> ...


Ízlés dolga. Nem rossz. Ám a Jégtánc nálam kiemelt könyv, egyike azoknak, amit sokszor olvastam, nagyon szeretek és mindíg is tiszteltem. Egészen odáig, hogy nagyon régóta kerülgettem, hogy felolvassam - de eleddig nem éreztem magam elég jónak ahhoz, hogy meg merjem tenni és esetleg ne rontsam el a könyvet. Tudom, ez másnak nem szempont - nekem az. Tudom, sokak szerint én modoros vagyok meg túljátszom és a többi. Ám... vannak könyvek, amihez lecsendesülve, meg csak egyszerűen bunkókám alapon sem ülök oda. Gyakran látom ugyanis azt, hogy most mit izél ez itt, lényeg, hogy hallgatni lehessen, hadd szóljon - és remek könyvek mennek formálisan pocsékba. 
A Korompai Vali féle Jégtánc még nem ez a kategória, de komoly bátorság kellett hozzá, az eredmény a két sörrel elmegy kategória lett nálam. Tudom, igény van rá, ilyenek kellenek, húdejóez - de nekem azért annyira mégsem..


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 7)

medvegy írta:


> A Korompai Vali féle Jégtánc még nem ez a kategória, de komoly bátorság kellett hozzá, az eredmény a két sörrel elmegy kategória lett nálam.


Mindig viszonyítunk.
A Madarász Éva féle Mesemaraton persze ezerszer jobb mint felolvasó.
A két könyv (Jégtánc) nem hasonlítható össze.
És a viszonyítottság nem a Madarász Évához történt hanem egyéb Korompai könyvhöz.
Ez nem visszakozás hanem állítás: Korompai jó volt a Jégtáncban.*Másik* *önmagához* képest.
És nem, jó sok szódával elmegy.
Hanem többször hallgatva fel fedezve értékét.
Még Nemo volt az kinek tetszett Korompai.
Nekem némely olvasását kiemelve.
Egy sor miatt nem köszöntem meg az üzenetet
"Tudom, igény van rá, ilyenek kellenek, húdejóez"még sok lenézést sugalló mondat vagy szó


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 7)

Hogy tartalmilag kiemelkedő lenne e a Jégtánc?
A "Tilton" szipogós és meghatóra csinált életsors miatt nekem nem lép magaslatokra, a könyv, de jól sikerült.
"Tilton, a méltósággal halódó szaxofonos"
Számítónak tartottam és hatásvadásznak.
A holdkő medál érdekes.
A terhességhez való viszony és Bárd kapcsolat jó.
A Tilton feleség dal és eléneklése "Jade"nek kiválóan megfogott.
Halottam fülemben a "soha se mondd" Hernádi vagy Karády szerű hangot.
Vagy Joe Cocker és Charlie-t képzeltem.(Charlie - Jég dupla whiskyvel)
Csak persze nem az alábbi a melódiával


----------



## medvegy (2021 Február 8)

deciso írta:


> Hogy tartalmilag kiemelkedő lenne e a Jégtánc?


Én nem tartalmilag kiemelkedőnek mondtam, hanem nálam kiemeltnek, amit szeretek és tisztelek. Részben a tartalma, főleg pedig a teljes könyv hangulata miatt. 
A másik - lenézés. 
Nem, nem lenézés. Igénytelenség. Nem ugyanaz.


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 9)

"Nem, nem lenézés. Igénytelenség. Nem ugyanaz."
Én úgy értelmeztem,bizonyos közönségre mondod.És ekkor már, lenéző kijelentés.
Az is az ha igénytelennek mondod a hallgatót.
Hasonló ahhoz mint a lakodalmas zenét hallgatókat igénytelennek mondani.
Épp most hallgattam a Partizán műsorát.Ahol a Gulyás Márton Lagzi Lajcsival készített műsort.
És beszéltek a pályájáról miként minősítették le a zenéjét a sznob kritikusok
És vele együtt a közönségét támadtak valójában hogy miért tetszik egy nívótlan műfaj a lakodalmas.
Beszéltek arról más országokban nem nevezik igénytelennek az azt hallgatót.
És azóta már azok is változtak kik nagyképű gőggel.Leminősítették azt mi nem klasszikus zene és vele a nem oda tartozó közönséget
De ezt ki lehetne még terjeszteni sok műfajra.
Hisz a szocban volt hogy elő akarták írni mi tetsszen.


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 9)

medvegy írta:


> Én nem tartalmilag kiemelkedőnek mondtam, hanem nálam kiemeltnek, amit szeretek és tisztelek. Részben a tartalma, főleg pedig a teljes könyv hangulata miatt.


Ez így igaz és jó a könyv.
Én a tartalmilag alatt azt is értem :hogy milyen az egész könyv hangulata.
Jó de belép az egyéni ízlés miatti elutasításom egyes szakaszokra.Hogy melyik szakaszok és motívumok azt megírtam.
De azok csak szakaszok.
És rám ellenkezőleg hat mint másokra.


----------



## medvegy (2021 Február 9)

deciso írta:


> "Nem, nem lenézés. Igénytelenség. Nem ugyanaz."
> Én úgy értelmeztem,bizonyos közönségre mondod.És ekkor már, lenéző kijelentés.
> Az is az ha igénytelennek mondod a hallgatót.
> Hasonló ahhoz mint a lakodalmas zenét hallgatókat igénytelennek mondani.


Rosszul értelmezted. Én alapvetően a felolvasóra mondtam. Két okból is - egyrészt, mert ugyanazt az írást sokkal jobban és másképp is el lehetett volna mondani, másrészt mert maga a felolvasó többre lett volna képes, csak nem foglalkozott azzal, hogy a legjobbat hozza ki magából.
Más kérdés, hogy az így elkészült hanganyag azután kikerült és a hallgatóság gyakran elkezdte sztárolni. Észre sem veszik, hgy maga a felolvasó is többet tudna ennél - nekik jó úgy, ahogy van, mert legalább meg lehetett hallgatni. Nos - nálam ez igénytelenség.
Lakodalmas... hiszed, vagy sem, néha én is hallgatom, ha olyan a kedvem. Nem a műfajjal van a gondom, és nem magával a könyvvel. Erre mondtam, hogy sok jó könyv ment "pocsékba", ami persze túlzás, csak számomra az, ha valami ledarálva, vagy lelketlenül, akár kontár módon egyszerűen csak oda lett téve, hogy jujdejó, máris lehet hallgatni - nos, ez nekem fércmunka. 
Persze kérdés, mi a szándék. Minél hamarabb minél többet kiadni a Népeknek, vagy megpróbálni azt adni, ami adott felolvasótól elvileg közelíti a legjobb minőségét. 
Persze van, hogy még a legjobbal is fintorog rá az ember, mert még úgy sem valami nagy élmény - akkor ez van, egyéni ízlés alapján az a felolvasó annyira képes.... Ám gyakori, hogy a kiadott anyag még azt a minőséget sem éri el, amit legalább így elérhetne.


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 9)

medvegy írta:


> maga a felolvasó többre lett volna képes, csak nem foglalkozott azzal, hogy a legjobbat hozza ki magából. Más kérdés, hogy az így elkészült hanganyag azután kikerült és a hallgatóság gyakran elkezdte sztárolni.


Nos mégis csak a hallgatóságot szólod le ezzel.
Pedig épp hogy a Korompait nem "sztárolja" senki.
Vagyis nem is igaz az Ő esetében
Ezer hozzászólást olvastam és mind azt mondta kibírhatatlan.
Egyedül *nemokap* merte azt mondani kedveli, mert nem mind rossz, van ami jó és szereti a hangját.
Nézd: *#288 *
Odáig ment a wikiepedián megírta a Korompai Vali szócikket
Vagyis szó sincs általános sztárolásról.
Mertük *ketten* megdicsérni egy egy felolvasását.
És elkezdik sztárolni vád illeti őket.
Még az én relatív viszonyított véleményem, is elutasításra került.
Pár nem tudja mi a jó és gondos felolvasás elrejtett beszólás mellett.
Általánosan leszólod a hangoskönyv készítőket is.
De főleg a hivatásosokat. Olvastam a Bodor Tibor leszólásod is.
No arra elmondható millióan kedvelik az az "sztárolják"
Majd te...


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 9)

Nos nem akartam én belemenni
De innen indult:



> A Korompai Vali féle Jégtánc még nem ez a kategória, de komoly bátorság kellett hozzá, az eredmény a két sörrel elmegy kategória lett nálam. Tudom, igény van rá, ilyenek kellenek, húdejóez - de nekem azért annyira mégsem.


Tudom, igény van rá, ilyenek kellenek, húdejóez
Ez általános leszólás volt (tudom igény van rá) ez is sértő.És a "húdejóez" ez is.
A "de nekem nem" az rendben van.
Nem látod, de nem sikerült annak az üzenetnek a vége.
Lenéző az előadóra is mit később összecsapottként nevezed.
Na de majd te aprólékos precízen megcsinálod.
Gondolom az a minőségi mérce (ez is bántó lehet de nem marad bent)
Hát tedd, majd teddy


----------



## medvegy (2021 Február 9)

deciso írta:


> Nos mégis csak a hallgatóságot szólod le ezzel.
> Pedig épp hogy a Korompait nem "sztárolja" senki.
> Vagyis nem is igaz az Ő esetében
> Ezer hozzászólást olvastam és mind azt mondta kibírhatatlan.
> ...


Összekavarod az egészet.
Bár lehet, én nem voltam egyértelmű - először a Jégtánc volt a téma Valival. Utána viszont már teljesen általános véleményemet írtam le, ami minden létező esetre vonatkozik, ha Vali, ha nem a felolvasó.
Bodor - igen, egyszer leírtam, hogy szenved. A GöreGáborral, ahol bizony, hogy gyakran szenvedett is - minden más esetben ezerszer leírtam, hogy imádom és elit amit csinál. Jó lenne nem általánosítanod, főleg nem Bodornál. 
Akkor egyszerűbben:
Vannak felolvasók, akik saját tehetségükhöz képest olvasnak fel és kiadják a kezükből - ez messzemenő igénytelenség.
Vannak felolvasók, akik azt hozzák, amire nagyjából képesek, ám az úgy, ahogy van gyengécske. Viszont ezeket a hanganyagokat is ovációval képesek fogadni, mert lényeg, hogy hanganyag legyen hallgatnivaló. Ez nálam a hallgatóság igénytelensége, sőt rosszabb, mert szegény felolvasóval elhitetik, hogy remek dolgokat csinál.
Ha te úgy véled, hogy én ezzel bárkit lenézek - lelked rajta. Egészen egyszerűen ki merem mondani azt az igazságot, amit más nem. Ami jó az jó, ami nem jó, az nem jó. Van, akinek a gyenge is tökéletesen megfelel - van, aki elhúzza tőle a száját. Akinek nem tetszik - az meg gyakran hülye, hogy merészel szólni - pedig egyszerűen csak ő mondja ki az igazat.
Ebben ugyan van szubjektív faktor és ízlés is, az tény. Kinek milyen hangszín, stílus és élmény jelent elgofadhatót, vagy elfogadhatatlant. Bár nálam már itt kezdődik az igényesség kérdése is.
Ám az is tény, hogy gyakran kiváló írásokat sikerült szinte hallgathatatlan módon meghangosítani - ám így is örülnek neki és ha elég gyakori a dolog egy felolvasónál, akkor boldoggá is avatható.
Vonatkozik ez bárkire, rám is, Korompaira is, másra is.


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 9)

Jól van, én is úgy szoktam általánosan tett leírást, néha egy konkrétumra értik



> Bár lehet, én nem voltam egyértelmű - először a Jégtánc volt a téma Valival.
> Utána viszont már teljesen általános véleményemet írtam le, ami minden létező esetre vonatkozik, ha Vali, ha nem a felolvasó.


*Az alábbival* én is így vagyok ki merem mondattani szél ellen is.
Épp csak az az igazság vélt és szubjektivitáson alapul.Nem pedig igazság.
Tehát nézőpont szerinti vélemény.
Talán akkor válik igazsággá a vélemény, vagy vélt igazság, ha rengetegen megerősítik.
Vagy kiállja az idők próbáját


medvegy írta:


> Egészen egyszerűen ki merem mondani azt az igazságot, amit más nem. Ami jó az jó, ami nem jó, az nem jó


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 9)

medvegy írta:


> Ám az is tény, hogy gyakran kiváló írásokat sikerült szinte hallgathatatlan módon meghangosítani -


Erre marad az elrettentő példa: Az Elkéstél, Terry! - Raymond Chandler
Mit piszokul elrontotta felolvasó és más könyvet is.
Hozzá kell tenni.Nem is én háborodtam fel rajta mert a gépi felolvasásnál minden emberi felolvasás jobb.
Valaki írt privátot hogy őt halálra idegesíti krákogása szipogása,
Ettől kezdve én fülembe is beleordított minden szipogás.
Ez is szubjektív ki hogyan beszél.És e miatt nagyon utálni.
Ott van Verebes István. Hány és hány hozzászólást olvastam miért nem megy a kurva anyjába még beszélni sem tud.
Persze itt sincs más csupán szubjektív vélemény.
Mert ezek a támadások a napkelte műsor idején voltak,
Politikailag is utálták.
Ma ez már elég hogy ellenségesek legyenek vele.
Persze tagadhatatlan hogy asztmás vagy más beszédhibája volt.(levegő vételi fulladás)
És az is hogy a heti hetes miatt is utálta egy tábor.

Politikától függetlenül én is utáltam pl. Darvas Iván beszédét.
pl. Latinovits a színész "király"bizonyos beszédstílusát.
Ezt más is észrevehette: mert paródiáját épp arra alapozták
*Gálvölgyinél csak a Latinovitsra figyeljünk miatta tettem be*



És az eredeti előadó nem parodizált beszédével.
Mégis rá jellemzően fura és számomra parodisztikus főleg ha beskatulyázta magát a modorral :


----------



## Stack (2021 Február 11)

deciso írta:


> Ez így igaz!
> A Mágia színe most került hallgatásra.Akkor töltöttem le mikor ajánlottad.És Rudolf nagyon jó.
> A mágia a fényét átaludtam


Sziasztok!
Honnan sikerült letölteni őket?


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 12)

Kérd *ametiszt99*-től a beidézésed oda visz
Különben csak keresőbe kell írni: és itt van *#152 *


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 12)

Az alábbihoz csak azt tudom írni jó könyv hogy miért jó nekem?
Hát mert számomra emberi értékeket és gyengeségeket mutat meg.
Én teljesen másképp teljesen tehetségtelenül és alkalmatlanul éltem volna meg azokat az életképeket, mit tanárként élt meg Frank McCourt.
És igen jó tanárként úgy gondolom.
*Most gépészről két dolgot.*
Bár nem hivatásos előadó és a topik címe miatt, nem engedné.
A könyv választás meglepett.
Semmi kalandregény, semmi gyilkosság, semmi nyomozás semmi sci-fi.
És mégis elém hozta ezt a könyvet.
A másik a felolvasás: Nem sok szerepalakításra adott lehetőséget a könyv.
Felolvasta tisztességgel jól és főleg érthetően
Szerencsés ember mert jó hangszíne van.
Azért felolvasásnak nevezem mert felolvasott mű
És ez így jó
Mindkettőért köszönöm gépésznek


Frank McCourt - A tanárember




*Most a tartalomról csak ennyit:*

_A tanárember című önéletrajzi művében McCourt finom eleganciával és fergeteges humorral eleveníti fel azokat az eseményeket, amelyek a tanítás közben őt és tanítványait érték, s amelyek mindannyiuk számára életre szólóak maradtak. McCourt tanári módszerei finomak, irigylésre és követésre méltók, legyen az iskola és az osztály bárhol a világon. McCourt szerint a középiskolai tanár egyszerre jutasi őrmester, rabbi, váll (amelyre a diák ráborulhat, hogy kisírja magát), fegyelmező erő, énekes, másodrangú tudós, irodai adminisztrátor, bíró, bohóc, tanácsadó, divatdiktátor, karmester, sztepptáncos, kollaboráns, tökfej, pszichológus, sőt az utolsó csepp a pohárban._


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 13)

Stack írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Honnan sikerült letölteni őket?


Nem voltál figyemes.
A kérdésed utáni üzenetben megválaszoltam és megadtam az üzenet számát kattintható verzióban oda vitt volna pontosan


----------



## medvegy (2021 Február 14)

deciso írta:


> Nem voltál figyemes.
> A kérdésed utáni üzenetben megválaszoltam és megadtam az üzenet számát kattintható verzióban oda vitt volna pontosan


Emlékeim szerint az a link már nem él az üzenetnél, azért is kérdezhetett rá.


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 14)

medvegy írta:


> Emlékeim szerint az a link már nem él az üzenetnél, azért is kérdezhetett rá.


Mielőtt válaszoltam neki jó gondossággal megnéztem és él a link


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 17)

1 hallgatás után mondom:
Egy könyv mi egyáltalán nem tetszett:




Mondja valaki:
_Három csillagra értékelem. Semmi izgalom, feszültség, pedig a történetben elfért volna.
Négy csillag Gépész miatt lett, aki annyi humort vitt bele a felolvasás alatt, hogy így egész szórakoztató volt._

Még a felolvasás se tetszett nekem


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 13)

@medvegy
Mivel kedveled a történelmi könyveket és szerintem eléggé történelmi hűségű egy életrajzi könyv is.
Ha jól csinálják és jól olvassák fel.
Nekem nagyon tetszett most Jevgenyij Tarle: Napóleon
BodorTibor olvassa fel.
Tisztán jól érthetőn természetes hangon.




_A világtörténelemnek kétségtelenül egyik legkiemelkedőbb alakja volt Bonaparte Napóleon, aki egyszerű korzikai tüzértisztből lett egy hatalmas világbirodalom félelmetes ura. Napóleon nemcsak kiváló katona volt, hanem kiemelkedő államférfi is a maga korában . Tarle könyvének óriási érdeme, hogy a hadvezér és államférfi bemutatása mellett rávilágít Napóleon emberi természetére is, igyekszik megmutatni, hogyan futott be olyan rövid idő alatt olyan szédületes karriert, s mik voltak az okai vannak, hogy rettegett világbirodalom olyan hirtelen összeomlott, s végül Napóleon száműzetésben fejezte be életét.



_


----------



## medvegy (2021 Március 16)

deciso írta:


> Nekem nagyon tetszett most Jevgenyij Tarle: Napóleon
> BodorTibor olvassa fel.
> Tisztán jól érthetőn természetes hangon.


Köszönöm, hogy felhívtad rá a figyelmet, úgy a témát, mint Bodort nagyon szeretem.
Viszont a 2018as linkek halottak, nem letölthető és nekem nincs meg - Angel tette fel, beírtam neki a Hangoskönyvekhez, kérve, töltse újra.


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 17)

medvegy írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy felhívtad rá a figyelmet, úgy a témát, mint Bodort nagyon szeretem.
> Viszont a 2018as linkek halottak, nem letölthető és nekem nincs meg - Angel tette fel, beírtam neki a Hangoskönyvekhez, kérve, töltse újra.


*#356*


----------



## medvegy (2021 Március 17)

deciso írta:


> *#356*


Köszönöm, ezek működtek, sikerült is letöltenem.

Közben belefogtam egy másik hallgatásába: Norman Mailer -Meztelenek és holtak.
Nem a te stílusod ugyan, ám mégis ajánlom meghallgatni, mert Bodor Tibor még fiatalabb hangján ezt a könyvet olyan tökéletesen olvassa, mint a kisangyal. A valaha is hallott egyik legjobb felolvasás tőle és úgy általában is


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 18)

medvegy írta:


> Közben belefogtam egy másik hallgatásába: Norman Mailer -Meztelenek és holtak.
> Nem a te stílusod ugyan, ám mégis ajánlom meghallgatni, mert Bodor Tibor még fiatalabb


Erről kár így beszélni.Hisz nem tudhatod:
Mert éppen 25 éves kori híres és sláger könyvünk volt,Mélyen naturalista már már brutális háborús leírásáéval a hősiesség mellőzésével.
De térjünk vissza Napóleonra és Jevgenyij Tarle-re
És a történelem tanításra.
Mindezt a 3-t egy könyv okán.
Először leírom miként tanítottak történelmet a szoc. alatt
Két fajta örökségű tanárral találkoztam.
Ez szerint voltam jó történelemből Hol 2-s hol 5-s
A régi örökségű (Nevezem évszám és adat specifikus lexikon tanításúnak)
Majd felsőben találkoztunk egy nevezem szoc rendszerű tanívóval.
Ki úgy mondta a történelemnek szinte fontosabb eleme a benne élő emberek és az események okai.
Az összefüggések ismerete is.És persze hogy mikor történt miként épült rá az előző évekre.
Nos ekkor váltottam jó jegyre.Mert az összefüggés elemzés mi mért következett be.Miként hatott az emberek életére és viszont
Ez ezért fontos most Napóleonnál.
Az író egy orosz. És az Ő gondolkodása is hasonló.(összefüggés és következmény vizsgáló)
Feltűnt a könyvben,sok minden
Igen fontos elemnek tartotta a jakobinus diktatúra tárgyalását a forradalomról indítva.
Kikerülhetetlen hiszen onnan Indul Napóleon.
A könyv az időrendi és ténybeli sorrendiséget hűen tartja.
De többször megjelenik Marx és Engels.
Hisz minden kapcsolódik mindenhez
Az Ős ellenség az Anglia a vetélytárs mint feudális átalakuláson átesett Franciaország.
Gazdasági hatalma miatt erősebb és gazdagabb Anglia!!
Kinek a királypárti feudális Franciaország jobban megfelelt, mint a feudalizmust éppen levető nagyhatalom lét felé evickélő Francia ország.
Itt jö a képbe Engels és Marx megjelenése a végén az elemzésben.
A nép helyzete a nagy nagy háborúk közben.
Hisz Egész Európa Spanyolországtól a cárig változáson ment át hol Napóleon átvonult.
Királyságok dőltek meg jobbágyság szűnt meg.
És közben Anglia mérföldekkel elébb jár.
De minden megdőlt feudális ország Napóleon ellensége.
*Az orosz író ezeket az összefüggéseket is megmutatta.
A nélkül hogy csatákat kihagyott volna.
Egyesek szerint túl alapos is volt*
Most essen szó még tőlem:
Norman Mailer -Meztelenek és holtak.
Hol a könyv?
Kéretik közreadni


----------



## medvegy (2021 Március 18)

deciso írta:


> Norman Mailer -Meztelenek és holtak.
> Hol a könyv?
> Kéretik közreadni


Közreadott állapotba került  

A Napoleon anyagot meg fogom hallgatni. 
Természetes, hogy egy szovjet-orosz történész egyrészt objektív, másrészt objektív ugyan, de az oroszok azért a csúcs. Ez érthető, semmi baj vele. 
Egyébként én is azt és úgy tanultam anno, hogy a dátumok és adatok mellett főleg az összefüggések, folyamatok és következmények jelentik a történelem értelmét. Rendszer-szinten érdemes és szabad gondolkodni, és az érdekes történések mellett illik észrevenni, mi miért van, hol és hogyan képes ismétlődni. Sokan, főleg manapság pont efelett ugranak át, elveszítve az önálló elemzés és gondolkodás lehetőségét, majd a képességét is lassan. Onnantól lehet etetni őket bármivel, készétel, beveszik...
Napoleonról egyébként számos kiváló könyvet írtam természetesen - egyik legjobb szintén egy orosz író, Dmitrij Mereskovszkij könyve. Nemigen ismerik, perig az egyik legjobb orosz polgári író volt Csak írt egy könyvet Menekülés a vörös pokolból címmel, ami miatt a két Háború között sztárolták, utána kiátkozták. (Mielött kérnéd - csak könyvben van meg, az is jelenleg messze-távol egy padláson, cca 2000 másik könyvemmel együtt.)


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 18)

medvegy írta:


> Természetes, hogy egy szovjet-orosz történész egyrészt objektív, másrészt objektív ugyan, de az oroszok azért a csúcs. Ez érthető, semmi baj vele.


Nem elemeztem én olyat,: hogy baj van vele.
Tárgyilagosan mondtam a szovjet idők gondolkodása a mindent összefüggésében nézni és kezelni.
Én ezt sokkal inkább orosz filozófiának mondanám.
És egy bölcsebb gondolkodás
Én nem tudom elmondani miként.
De a divatosak a Kínai és Tibeti életszemlélők után futók, vagy meditálást és keleti filozófiát, divatként követők Mint a Laár András ki buddhista pap lett
Ezekkel volt tele az elmúlt 30év
És ideje megadni a méltó helyét politikától függetlenül az orosz bölcseletnek
Na jó úgy mondom én is mint te, de javítva:"*az oroszok objektív, de valami sokkal több is*"

_2012-ben, az Attraktor Könyvkiadó gondozásában jelent meg Farkas Zoltán __*Vlagyimir Szergejevics Szolovjov*__*-r*ól, az első rendszeralkotó orosz bölcselőről szóló könyve. Szolovjov (1853–1900) az orosz kultúra egyik meghatározó alakja 
a kultúráé, mivel hatása a filozófia keretein túl mutat: az egyetemes egységről, keresztény univerzalizmusról, az Isteni Bölcsességről, azaz Sophiáról, illetve az Istenemberségről vallott tanai, kérdésfelvetései termékenyítőleg hatottak a vallásbölcseletben és az irodalomban egyaránt.
Az utána következő nemzedékek vagy elmélyítették filozófiájának bizonyos aspektusait, vagy polemizáltak vele, de tanításait nem kerülhették meg.
Farkas Zoltán könyvének egyik fontos érdeme, hogy sorra veszi Szolovjov azon alkotásait, melyekben a legkoncentráltabban jelennek meg a filozófus gondolati rendszerének fő vonásai, eszméi, s közben mindvégig hű marad az orosz bölcselő módszeréhez, ezáltal hitelesen közvetíti azt._


----------



## deciso (2021 Március 22)

Nagy sokára került elém ismét egy közös előadós darab.
Robotok és Birodalom Evila és Gépész
A Marsi után is azt kell mondanom remek az Evila.
Úgy látom a párbeszédes szöveg alakítások nagyon, de nagyon mennek neki.
A könyv, nem pont az én könyvem túl hosszú

Mára egy idézet:

– Nem tarthatnak vissza. Az Aurora polgára vagyok, és oda megyek, ahová a kedvem tartja.

– Mindig akadhatnak vészhelyzetek, ha egy kormány szükségét látja az előidézésüknek, ilyenkor pedig a szabályok bármikor megszeghetők.


----------



## Qwerf (2021 Április 14)

Utoljára egy lengyel mesét hallgattam. Bevallom, nem a történet ejtett rabul, hanem a mesélő személye. Kiváló, fiatalon elhunyt színművészünkről van szó ugyanis, akinek a hangja sokunk fülében itt cseng mai napig jelentős szinkron tevékenysége okán: Selmeczi Rolandról van szó.

És mivel YouTube-on is fenn van, mutatom is 

Selmeczi Roland mesél


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 14)

Qwerf írta:


> Utoljára egy lengyel mesét hallgattam. Bevallom, nem a történet ejtett rabul, hanem a mesélő személye. Kiváló, fiatalon elhunyt színművészünkről van szó ugyanis, akinek a hangja sokunk fülében itt cseng mai napig jelentős szinkron tevékenysége okán: Selmeczi Rolandról van szó.
> 
> És mivel YouTube-on is fenn van, mutatom is
> 
> Selmeczi Roland mesél


Látom te is belestél az emberi hangok csapdájába
Mikor valakiért hallgatunk valamit
Őt Selmeczi Rolandot nem ismerem,még csak a hangját se emlékezem.
Sorozatban nem nőtt hozzám.Egy epizódos filmre meg ki emlékezik
*A mesélőt mit mutattál jó! Hangja jó.*
Hangoskönyvet hozz tőle, ott sok éjjelre össze vagyok zárva vele, ott derül ki milyen.Egy igazi és egész könyv nem videó hanem ágyba-vihető szakaszolt könyv


----------



## Qwerf (2021 Április 15)

deciso írta:


> Látom te is belestél az emberi hangok csapdájába
> Mikor valakiért hallgatunk valamit
> Őt Selmeczi Rolandot nem ismerem,még csak a hangját se emlékezem.
> Sorozatban nem nőtt hozzám.Egy epizódos filmre meg ki emlékezik
> ...



Valóban beleestem az emberi hangok csapdájába. Bár amennyiben ez csapda, én önként dugom bele fejemet, mert számomra mindig rendkívül fontos volt a mesélő hangja (már hogy hangoskönyvek esetében nyilván). 

Örülök, hogy tetszett a hang. Viszont hosszabb tartalmat sajnos nem tudok hozni tőle, hogy bele feledkezhess. Örültem, hogy ezt is találtam. Valódi, teljes felolvasott könyv Selmeczi Rolanddal, nem tudom, hogy van-e. Hogy készült-e. Ha igen, én így nyilvánosan elérhetően, nem találkoztam vele, sajnos.


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 15)

Miért volna csapda a csapda?
A rákattanás miért volna kattanás?


----------



## tryskal (2021 Április 22)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szia
> Pótoltam a hiányzó mappákat,így most már letudod tölteni.Sajnos a data letörli az inaktív fájlokat és én nem szoktam ellenőrizgetni, csak ha megkérnek rá.
> 
> ametiszt


Puszta kíváncsiságból: Nem lehetne a data helyett más megosztót használni teszem azt Mega? A data egyébként is lassú. Bár én ha valamit le szeretnék tölteni és sok részből áll elő szoktam fizetni 1-2 napra. Tehát nem csak ingyenesen használom. Maximális tisztelettel maradok...


----------



## ametiszt99 (2021 Április 22)

tryskal írta:


> Puszta kíváncsiságból: Nem lehetne a data helyett más megosztót használni teszem azt Mega? A data egyébként is lassú. Bár én ha valamit le szeretnék tölteni és sok részből áll elő szoktam fizetni 1-2 napra. Tehát nem csak ingyenesen használom. Maximális tisztelettel maradok...


Szia
Megpróbáltam a megát,a feltöltés nekem nagyon sokáig tartott,a datára gyorsabban tudok feltenni.A letöltés valóban gyorsabb,és még fizetni sem kell érte.Próbálkoztam az archiv.org-al is,de egy idő után az is töröl.De az is lehet, hogy csak az én gépem régi és lassú.Ez van.
ametiszt


----------



## tryskal (2021 Április 23)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szia
> Megpróbáltam a megát,a feltöltés nekem nagyon sokáig tartott,a datára gyorsabban tudok feltenni.A letöltés valóban gyorsabb,és még fizetni sem kell érte.Próbálkoztam az archiv.org-al is,de egy idő után az is töröl.De az is lehet, hogy csak az én gépem régi és lassú.Ez van.
> ametiszt


Szia! Nyílvánvaló volt számomra, hogy okkal használjátok a datát mert elég régóta oda vannak feltöltve a dolgok és nem változtattok rajta. Köszönöm megtisztelő válaszod, így már jobban (meg)értem a miértet. Köszönöm a kitartó munkád/munkátok kedves feltöltők, ehhez pedig sok erőt, kitartást egészséget kívánok nektek. Jó hogy vagytok nekünk!!! Tisztelettel maradok...


----------



## repavary (2021 Április 23)

Mellesleg a datán érdemes figyelni az akciókat, mert én például 2019 végén előfizettem egy évre, de akkor akciósan 2 évet kaptam, így kb. 3000 Ftba kerül egy év. Kb. fél évente akcióznak. - reklám vége


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 23)

tryskal írta:


> Szia! Nyílvánvaló volt számomra, hogy okkal használjátok a datát mert elég régóta oda vannak feltöltve a dolgok és nem változtattok rajta. Köszönöm megtisztelő válaszod, így már jobban (meg)értem a miértet. Köszönöm a kitartó munkád/munkátok kedves feltöltők, ehhez pedig sok erőt, kitartást egészséget kívánok nektek. Jó hogy vagytok nekünk!!! Tisztelettel maradok...





ametiszt írta:


> Ez van.




Neked is jó lesz


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 24)

Qwerf írta:


> Valóban beleestem az emberi hangok csapdájába. Bár amennyiben ez csapda, én önként dugom bele fejemet, mert számomra mindig rendkívül fontos volt a mesélő hangja (már hogy hangoskönyvek esetében nyilván).
> 
> Örülök, hogy tetszett a hang. Viszont hosszabb tartalmat sajnos nem tudok hozni tőle, hogy bele feledkezhess. Örültem, hogy ezt is találtam. Valódi, teljes felolvasott könyv Selmeczi Rolanddal, nem tudom, hogy van-e. Hogy készült-e. Ha igen, én így nyilvánosan elérhetően, nem találkoztam vele, sajnos.


Remélem nem szó-szerint veszel mindent (csapda)
Hanem átvitt értelemben.
És látom érted.
Az emberi hang hangszíne beszélési stílusa, az amibe mi bele tudunk zúgni (átvitt értelem).
És persze vannak kik gépi felolvasást is megosztanak.
De semmi nem pótolhatja az emberi hangot.
Hozom példának az emberek rajongását a szinkronizált filmek esetén. Fórumok indulnak rá ki is legjobb szinkronhang.
És ragaszkodnak a megszeretetthez.
A youtuben önálló 10 legjobb szinkronhang.
És hangokkal foglalkozó csatorna is indult ennyire fontos sokunknak


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 24)

Qwerf írta:


> mert számomra mindig rendkívül fontos volt a mesélő hangja (már hogy hangoskönyvek esetében nyilván).


Most bemutatok valakit ki Nagyon sok szinkronhangot IS adott.
De hangoskönyve nincs
Ha valaki tudj adjon
A Sinkó László mint színész is kiváló
Itt mutatom:

*De a hanghordozását figyeljétek csúcs egy képesség*


----------



## Qwerf (2021 Április 25)

deciso írta:


> Most bemutatok valakit ki Nagyon sok szinkronhangot IS adott.
> De hangoskönyve nincs
> Ha valaki tudj adjon
> A Sinkó László mint színész is kiváló


Osztom ezen véleményedet! 
Sinkó Lászlót magam is az egyik legkiválóbb orgánumnak tartam a magyar szinkron palettáján. Sajnálom, hogy az ilyen igazi, nagy bölények már nincsenek közöttünk.

Teljes hangoskönyvet tőle sem tudok sajnos, talán nem is csinált. Viszont egy-egy novella felolvasása elérhető, tehát azok is ilyen 20 perc körüliek, mint amit Selmeczi Rolandról megosztottam. Utána nézek, ha gondolod, elérhetőek-e azok nyilvánosan.

Szuper volt a Top 10-es lista videója is, köszönöm!


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 25)

Qwerf írta:


> Viszont egy-egy novella felolvasása elérhető, tehát azok is ilyen 20 perc körüliek


Novella az jó lenne csak ne rádiójáték.
Annak a szerkezetét túl hangeffektezését gyakran nem szeretem-
Átesnek a túloldalra. Nem lehet a zörejektől figyelni a hanglejtésre
Én nálam kettőt találtam:

A nő tizenhét árnyalata(Sinkó László)\
Gerald Durrell - A feltalálók(Sinkó László)\
A felsőben egy novella az övé: A romlott férfiak országa

A nő tizenhét árnyalata

novellák, versek arról, hogy nem a gyengébb nem a gyengébb

01. Örkény István: Ki látta? (Mácsai Pál)
02. Márai Sándor: Ruhagondok (Bozó Andrea)
03. Karinthy Frigyes: Két nő beszélget (Rudolf Péter)
04. Ady Endre: Elbocsátó szép üzenet (Hegedűs D. Géza)
05. Efrájim Kishon: Szőkék előnyben (Vallai Péter)
06. Shakespeare: 75. szonett - Az vagy nekem (Mácsai Pál)
07. Schäffer Erzsébet: Négy fohász (Schäffer Erzsébet)
08. Radnóti MIklós: Tétova óda (Kaszás Attila)
09. Mark Twain: Ádám és Éva naplója (részlet) (Igó Éva és Rátóti Zoltán)
10. Villon: Ballada a szép fegyvermesterné vénségéről (Mácsai Pál)
11. Karinthy FRigyes: Tizennyolc évének üde bájával (Rudolf Péter)
12. Baudelaire: Mindenestül (Gálffi László)
*13. Mikszáth Kálmán: A romlott férfiak országa (Sinkó László)*
14. Karinthy Frigyes: Pitypang (Fenyő Iván)
15. Karinthy Frigyes: Nem tudom, de nekem a feleségem gyanús (Rudolf Péter)
16. Márai Sándor: Hedvig (Lukács Sándor)
17. Bereményi Géza - Hrutka Róbert: Apám lánya (Für Anikó)


----------



## deciso (2021 Április 30)

Megint kénytelen vagyok egy nehéz regény miatt Bodor Tibort magasztalni
Gáll István – Az öreg(Bodor Tibor)




_Gáll István pályadíjnyertes regénye: kétszemélyes dráma. Többé-kevésbé zárt színpada egy magányos szivattyúház a bányatelep peremén. Itt szembesül a két főszereplő: az öreg meg a fiú. Az öreg nehéz múltú veterán bányász, jóval túl a nyugdíjkoron. A fiú húszéves forma, izgága legényke, nemrég megrokkant a bányában önhibájából, s most testileg-lelkileg rossz bőrben van. Csendes, de ádáz párharc indul a korra, lélekre, sorsra olyannyira különböző két ember között. Az öreg eltökéli: embert farag a fiúból. Világéletében harcolt, konokul, megalkuvás és könyörület nélkül azért, amit helyesnek tartott, s ez a megmentendő kis lélek utolsó tétje, harci célja az életben. A fiú elkeseredetten, alattomosan lázong az öreg nyomasztó emberi fölénye, zsarnokian tiszteletparancsoló lénye ellen. A küzdelem változó szerencsével folyik. Látszatra nincs győztese. A fiú lázadása ismételten kudarcba fúl, az öreg meg-megújuló erőfeszítései, példamutatása, intelmei hatástalanul peregnek le a fiúról. A tragikus-felemelő vég pillanatában mégis találkoznak egy pillanatra – és ha tudni nem is, remélni lehet; ez a pillanat életre szóló nyomot hagy a fiún. Ez a megindítóan szép, halk szavú regény olyannal ajándékozza meg az olvasót, amit a jó irodalomtól is ritkán kap: egy felejthetetlen figurával. Aki önmagán messze túlmutató távlatokat hordoz, múlt és jelen mély és lényegi összefüggéseire világít rá._

Valóban nagyon drámai és feszült indulattal teli.
Ez nagyon megy Bodornak.
A regény nem szívderítő nem javaslom, nem is pergő.
*De mit tegyünk ha kiváló az előadó.Megadja Ő az élményt*


----------



## deciso (2021 Május 12)

Tud e valaki Murányi Lászlótól hangoskönyvet?
Jelezze


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 10)

Van egy sose hallott felolvasó László Zsolt talán a neve
Most egy svéd író könyvét hallgattam: Stieg Larsson-A kártyavár összedől
*László Zsol**t-t*
Még sose halottam meg sem tudom ismerni
A youtuben azt írják elképesztően karakteres hang
Van egy filmrészlet szerintem ugyanaz
Segítsetek ő az?
Mert épp a szerep miatt nem felismerhető
De szerintem Ő
Igaz csak epizód-szinkron *ideje 2 x1 perc is alig
Annál érdekesebb egy egy hanglejtést felismerni*

*A könyv tartalma:*
Salanader gondos kórházi ápolásban részesül, de közben egyre súlyosabb gyanúba keveredik. Többszörös gyilkosság, gyilkossági kísérlet, súlyos testi sértés miatt folyik nyomozás, melynek ő a fő gyanúsítottja. Jóakarói összefognak, de nélküle nem tudják bizonyítani ártatlanságát. Természetesen aktivizálódnak, akik 12 éves korában törvényellenesen zárt osztályra juttatták, és most lebukástól tartanak. Képes-e Blomkvist és ügyvéd húga kiharcolni számára az objektív igazságszolgáltatást? Visszavonják-e végre a vádakon kívül a cselekvőképességét kimondó határozatot?* László Zsolt remek előadása *ezekre és más izgalmas kérdésekre is választ ad, elvarrva a Salander - Zalacsenko történet bonyolult szálait.

_"Zalacsenko orosz szökevény volt, ki más foglalkozott volna vele, ha nem a nemzetbiztonság? Ki másnak lett volna lehetősége 1991-ben bezáratni Lisbeth Salandert? Nem beszélve tizenöt év betöréseiről, támadásairól és lehallgatásairól... Blomkvist Zalacsenko csoportnak nevezi őket. Egy kis csapat, mely valahol a Nemzetbiztonsági Hivatal egy sötét folyosóján rejtőzik."_


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 12)

László Zsolt az előző könyv kiváló felolvasója​Stieg Larsson-A kártyavár összedől előtt, nem halottam de jó előadó​És a Stieg Larsson-A lány, aki a tűzzel játszik​
Szerintem az alábbi szinkronhang is László Zsolt​


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 22)

balacy írta:


> A csomagolás tar.gz, így a Windows Commander ismeri.


Ez nem igaz mert rossz fájlnevek lesznek belőle
példa:
1._Szilveszter_AusztrĂˇliĂˇban_(13'40).mp3
2._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_harcban_a_darazsakkal_(14'20).mp3
3._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_talĂˇlkozĂˇs_egy_ciklonnal_(14').mp3
4._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_vaddisznĂłk_a_pĂˇfrĂˇnyerdĹ‘ben_(14'20.mp3
5._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_mesebeli_sziklĂˇk_kĂ¶zĂ¶tt_(14'20).mp3
6._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_ismeretlen_pĂˇlmafĂˇk_(14').mp3
7._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_felfedezĹ‘_Ăşton_a_fĂ¶ld_alatt_(14').mp3
8._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_A_fĹ±rĂ©szmalom_titkos_lakĂłi_(14').mp3
9._Csendes-ĂłceĂˇn_-_barlangkutatĂˇs_repĂĽlĹ‘gĂ©ppel_(14').mp3

*a winrar-l egyel jobban kicsomagol
De miért nem a stabil zip csomagolás mi fájlneveket is megtart*
Sőt nem lesz csomag a csomagban őrület.


----------



## kalimera (2021 Június 22)

deciso írta:


> Ez nem igaz mert rossz fájlnevek lesznek belőle
> példa:
> 1._Szilveszter_AusztrĂˇliĂˇban_(13'40).mp3
> 2._Ăšj_KaledĂłnia_-_harcban_a_darazsakkal_(14'20).mp3


(A Windows Commander a „Windows” védjegyet birtokló Microsoft felszólítására 2002-ben váltott nevet.)
Egyéni probléma lehet, magyar Windows 10 + Total Commander 10.00 esetén ilyen:


----------



## lingvosoft (2021 Június 22)

balacy írta:


> Rendezgetem a hanganyagokat, és pár érdekes csomagot találtam.
> 
> A Magyar Rádióban hangzott el mind az öt sorozat:
> 
> ...


hibátlan tökéletes semmi összevisszaság


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Június 22)

Nem, a rózsaszín-ruhás szereplő szinkronhangja Fekete Zoltán. Pl. a Star Trek-Voyager-ben ő szinkronizálja Harry Kimet, azaz Garrett Wangot.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 23)

Iszméné írta:


> Nem, a rózsaszín-ruhás szereplő szinkronhangja Fekete Zoltán. Pl. a Star Trek-Voyager-ben ő szinkronizálja Harry Kimet, azaz Garrett Wangot.


Az helyes hogy felismered és kijavítod de tegyél ide hangmintát.
Én hoztam de még csak nem is hasonlít
De ez másik lehet
Alaposabb vagy ha te hozod a hangmintát


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 23)

kalimera írta:


> Egyéni probléma lehet, magyar Windows 10 + Total Commander 10.00


Na persze.
De a rar és zip sose csinál olyat
win7 és Total Commander 10.0-l csináltam
Ez is ugyanazt műveli
*De a Win rar kicsomagolja sőt a csomag a csomagban őrületet
is megoldja 1 lépésben*
A TC-nél kicsomagolás az almappákkal együtt opció szokta, egylépesben megoldani
De ez a TAR-GZ csak bajnak van
Miért nem lehet klasszikus Rar vagy zip?
*A célorientált Winrar boldoguljon? vagy csak wint 10?*
Nem kéne ilyen tömörítést választani
Még akkor sem ha csak 10 ezerből 100-nál jelent gondot.
Aki közread az önkéntesen "szolgáltat" és ne gondot okozzon.
Máris letörlöm az összes TAR-GZ-t
Nem kell



És mint írja Unix alap op rendszer vagyis eleve korlátozottabb vagy speciálisabb környezet
akkor meg mi a francért ezzel kell tömöríteni?:





És mások is:




*A problémát önmagában hordozza a .tar.gz
Ha csak célorientálttal nyitható*








How to open a .tar.gz file in Windows?


I need to open a file that sadly is only available in the .tar.gz file format and I am using Windows 7. I can unzip the file using 7-zip but after that I still have a .tar file that I can't open in




superuser-com.translate.goog


----------



## balaci64 (2021 Június 23)

deciso írta:


> Na persze.
> De a rar és zip sose csinál olyat
> win7 és Total Commander 10.0-l csináltam
> Ez is ugyanazt műveli
> ...


Én Win10+Total Commander 9.22-t használok, Próbaként leszedtem ezt: Magyar_Rádió_Magnóval_a_világ_körül_{1971_-_1972}
Minden hiba nélkül beléptem, és karakterhelyesen kérdés nélkül ki is tudtam csomagolni.


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Június 23)

3.17-nél szólal meg


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 23)

Iszméné írta:


> 3.17-nél szólal meg


Beállítottam ott indul
És véleményem: nem kizárt és valóban lehetséges
Ahhoz hogy azonosnak halljam hasonló hanglejtést és többet kéne hallani
Kösz hogy adtál hangmintát


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Június 23)

Biztos, hogy ő, itt az általad feltett film wikije:





A leggyorsabb Indian – Wikipédia







hu.wikipedia.org





Tina - Chris Williams - Fekete Zoltán









Chris Williams | Személyiség adatlap | Mafab.hu


Chris Williams: filmek, életrajz, adatlap, képek, díjak és érdekességek.




www.mafab.hu


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 23)

balaci64 írta:


> Én Win10+Total Commander 9.22-t használok, Próbaként leszedtem ezt: Magyar_Rádió_Magnóval_a_világ_körül_{1971_-_1972}
> Minden hiba nélkül beléptem, és karakterhelyesen kérdés nélkül ki is tudtam csomagolni.


Nos nem gondoljátok mégis a legegyszerűbb csomagolást kéne használni mivel soha nincs baj és ez a rar és a zip
Az nem kényes az operációs rendszerre.
Win 10-t írsz én meg win7 írtam
egy tar miatt nem fogok op.rendszert cserélni mert csak a Win 10 mellett eszi a TC
Míg meg nem jelent itt a tar mind működött
A legtöbben rar és zip-ben adnak közre




*Az hogy oprendszer függő az már eleve nem jó*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 23)

Iszméné írta:


> Biztos, hogy ő, itt az általad feltett film wikije:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te csúcs vagy!
Maximális a válaszod:


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 23)

Mondom hogy tökéleteset tudsz válaszolni.
ritkán vagyok elégedett egy precizitással


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Június 24)

Nem tudom, jó helyen kopogtatok-e. 
Tegnap kezdtem bele Rejtő Jenő - Piszkos Fred a kapitány című regényének Kern András által felolvasott változatának hallgatásába. Elég régóta megvan, már nem emlékszem, melyik fájlmegosztó oldalról töltöttem le, de nagyon örültem neki, s eltettem arra az időre, amikor megfelelő hozzá a hangulatom. Most jött el az idő és szomorúan tapasztalom, hogy a 13. rész hiányzik, nem tudom, mi okból. Összehasonlítottam a regénnyel, s ott bizony szerepel, tehát nem az Amerikában oly jellemző és figyelembe vett triszkaidekafóbia - a 13-as számtól való félelem -, hanem valódi hiány, az eredeti cd-n szerepel. Ha esetleg valaki, akinek megvan, és olvassa e bejegyzést, megköszönném, ha feltenné. Elég lenne azt az egy részt. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 24)

Iszméné írta:


> Rejtő Jenő - Piszkos Fred a kapitány című regényének Kern András által felolvasott


Nekem van egy verzióm aminek a fájljai:

001 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 16,9 M
002 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 15,3 M
003 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 15,1 M
004 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 16,3 M
005 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 17,7 M
006 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 18,0 M
007 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 15,3 M
008 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 16,1 M
009 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 18,4 M
010 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 18,1 M
011 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 18,3 M
012 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 18,7 M
013 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 15,8 M
014 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 15,5 M
015 Piszkos Fred, a kapitány.mp3 18,9 M
És még Bodor és Bodrogi is van
Ha csak a 13. kell más úton megy


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Június 24)

Ez így nem tudom, hogy pontos lenne-e mert a 13. fejezet nem egyezik a 13. fájllal, legalábbis az én változatom szerint, ami több részre van szedve a második fejezet miatt, ami 4 fájlból áll. Az összes többi résznél egy fejezet - egy fájl.
A 13. fejezet így kezdődik:
"A sötét folyosón tért magához őfelsége. Ide röpítették ki Vanek és barátai, miután elájult."
Ha ezt a részt fel tudnád tenni valahova, nagyon jó lenne, ha az egészet, az is, de ha lehet, ne a datára, mert nincs prémium előfizetésem, nehézkesen és lassan jönne csak le.
Előre is köszönöm a segítségedet.
A Bodrogis-változat nekem is megvan, a Bodor Tibor-féle pedig elérhető a youtube-on.


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Június 24)

Sajnos, nem erre gondoltam, hanem erre:








Piszkos Fred, a kapitány - Hangoskönyv (Rejtő Jenő - Kern András)


"- Uram! A késemért jöttem! - Hol hagyta? - Valami matrózban. - Milyen kés volt? - Acél. Keskeny penge, kissé hajlott. Nem látta? - Várjunk... Csak lassan, kérem... Milyen volt a nyele? - Kagyló. - Hány részből? - Egy darabból készült. - Akkor nincs baj. Megvan a kés! - Hol? - A hátamban."Így...




www.libri.hu




Az egész könyvet egyedül olvassa fel, kiválóan, s már közeledem a hiányzó részhez. Azt majd könyvből olvasom, hogy teljes legyen a történet, mert hiába olvastam már nagyon sokszor, és hallgattam meg Bodrogi Gyulával, Kerné áll a legközelebb hozzám.
Itt egy kis ízelítő a felvételből:


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 25)

Akkor majd lesz valahogy.
Megjegyzem a könyv hű felolvasást, ami az igazi hangoskönyv.
Jobb szeretem mint az átértelmezett, néha túlspannolt rádiójátékokat


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 25)

Iszméné írta:


> Sajnos, nem erre gondoltam, hanem erre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lehet hogy megtaláltam
Egyelőre töltöm le
A száma:HCD 14359 - Hungaroton, 2017


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 25)

balaci64 írta:


> Én Win10+Total Commander


És a win7-tel miként működik illetve nem működik.
Nem jó az olyan, mi operációs rendszert válogat.
A zip nem válogat se a rar


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 25)

balacy írta:


> A csomagolás tar.gz, így a Windows Commander ismeri.


És nem igaz mert win7 alatt nem jó
*Nem jó az olyan, mi operációs rendszert válogat.*
A zip nem válogat se a rar
Miért nem vagy képes zipben csomagolni?
A rar a legelterjedtebb
De a zip nagyon jól támogatja a többlemezes csomagolást.
a teljes útvonalast is, alkönyvtáraival együtt ha kell.

az archiválási világ egyik legnépszerűbb,* szinte minden operációs rendszer által támogatott* szereplőjével, a ZIP-pel, melynek alapját az esetek döntő többségében a deflate nevű eljárás adja








Csomagolók mustrája: mivel tömörítsünk?


Megszokásból használjuk a tömörítőket, mindig ugyanahhoz nyúlunk vissza, de vajon tényleg a legjobb fut gépünkön? Egymásnak ugrasztottuk az ingyenesen elérhető tömörítők legjobbjait.




pcworld.hu




Te meg itt a legritkábbat erőlteted, ami a legkevesebb operációs rendszerrel működik együtt


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 26)

Üdv srácok nem tudom jó helyre írom -e? Elkezdtem megvágni QQCS842 kollega Lee Child 61 óra c. felolvasását. A 21. rész már elkészült. Remélem ezen a héten végzek vele. Ha ez rossz helyre került, akkor bocs.
Vagy lehet más is elkezdte?


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 26)

tryskal írta:


> Elkezdtem megvágni QQCS842 kollega Lee Child 61 óra c. felolvasását.


Miért is kellene azt megvágni?
QQCS842 kész precíz munkát szokott kiadni
Mi történt?Csak nem beteg?


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 26)

deciso írta:


> Miért is kellene azt megvágni?
> QQCS842 kész precíz munkát szokott kiadni
> Mi történt?Csak nem beteg?


Nem tudom mi történt és miért nem lett javítva, a hangoskönyvet saját txt-ben megosztott link listája alapján töltöttem le. Csak remélni tudom, hogy semmi gond az egészségi állapotával. Engem is meglepett a dolog mert eddig precíz munkákat töltött fel. Bízom benne nem hagyja abba!!!


----------



## balaci64 (2021 Június 26)

tryskal írta:


> Nem tudom mi történt és miért nem lett javítva, a hangoskönyvet saját txt-ben megosztott link listája alapján töltöttem le. Csak remélni tudom, hogy semmi gond az egészségi állapotával. Engem is meglepett a dolog mert eddig precíz munkákat töltött fel. Bízom benne nem hagyja abba!!!


Én a data.hu prémium változatot töltöttem le, de eddig nem vettem észre problémát. Mi volt a gond vele?


----------



## balaci64 (2021 Június 26)

deciso írta:


> És a win7-tel miként működik illetve nem működik.
> Nem jó az olyan, mi operációs rendszert válogat.
> A zip nem válogat se a rar


Nem tudom, hogy mi válogat és mit, nem én töltöttem, föl, csupán jeleztem, hogy nálam sem(!!) volt gond a kicsomagolásnál. Annak idején Win7 alatt sem okozott problémát a tar állományok kicsomagolása. Az sem kizárt, hogy az archiválás nem is kézzel történt, hanem valamiféle automatizált módon, és Linux alatt a tar az alapértelmezett archiválási formátum. Nem tudom, hogy így van-e Nem tisztem sem pro, sem kontra állást foglalni, nem is szándékoztam ezt tenni. Mindenesetre a magam részéről köszönök minden(!!!!) feltöltést, legyen az bármilyen formátumú és majd megoldom valahogy a kicsomagolást.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 27)

balaci64 írta:


> Én a data.hu prémium változatot töltöttem le, de eddig nem vettem észre problémát. Mi volt a gond vele?


Én sem láttam semmi lényeges gondot:
És főleg nem venném a merészséget egy apkótó aacs842 művét csak úgy elkezdjem megvágni


tryskal írta:


> Engem is meglepett a dolog mert eddig precíz munkákat töltött fel. Bízom benne nem hagyja abba!!!


És egyáltalán nem szükséges hozzányúlni.
Micsoda barbárság.Még fájlokat átnevezni sem szabadna engedélye nélkül
Semmit tessék úgy hagyni* Majd az alkotó szól mit kér*


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 27)

balaci64 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy mi válogat és mit, nem én töltöttem, föl, csupán jeleztem, hogy nálam sem(!!) volt gond a kicsomagolásnál. Annak idején Win7 alatt sem okozott problémát a tar állományok kicsomagolása. Az sem kizárt, hogy az archiválás nem is kézzel történt, hanem valamiféle automatizált módon, és Linux alatt a tar az alapértelmezett archiválási formátum. Nem tudom, hogy így van-e Nem tisztem sem pro, sem kontra állást foglalni, nem is szándékoztam ezt tenni. Mindenesetre a magam részéről köszönök minden(!!!!) feltöltést, legyen az bármilyen formátumú és majd megoldom valahogy a kicsomagolást.


Válaszod azon részét miszerint te is így találtad, mint valamilyen kényszerpályán levőség elfogadom
És nem te kényszerítetted be a tarba.
*És igazad van Linux alatti tömörítésre készült*(vagyis nem tipikus Windows)ezek szoktak döcögni sántítani időnként *zavarokat okozni*
És te csak válaszoló voltál nem feltöltő: Nem te vagy az oka a tar-nak
*És azt is jól sejted célorientált Linuxos tömegtermeléssel nyomta fel valaki*
De ha már egyszer letölti valaki lehetőség van zip be áttenni
Én is igyekeztem megoldani valahogy a jó logikájú kicsomagolást.
De Win7 alatt nem jó a tar.(de ha valakinek vagy régi régi windows-ra kéne akkor is jó a zip)
A tar-nál nevek még hagyján mert win rar megoldja
De a csomag a csomagban rettenet már nem jó.
*Annál a pontnál mondtam*
egyetlen tar gz-t sem töltök le* annyit nem ér* majd minden megvan már mástól ki* átette zip-be*
És hogy mint írtam 100 ból csak 10-nek jelent gondot valami operációs rendszer válogatása egy csomagolási típusnak
Már mutatja nem jó a dolog
És mivel minden megosztás egyfajta önkéntes szolgáltatás
Csak az a jó szolgáltatás ki azok fejével is gondolkodik (empátiával bír)
*Kiknek önként szolgáltat
Törekedjen arra tálcán kínálja a legjobbat: Ne problémát terjesszen*
annyit nem ér.
A legjobbat kínálni ha önkéntes szolgáltatást teszek
Mert nem szívességet tesz nem lekötelezetteket hoz létre, hanem tálcán kínál
És ekkor lesz osztatlan köszönet
De az tömegtermelő Linuxos rádiójáték lopó nem tett jót
Mert úgy érzem ezt nem a rádiólexikon tette


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 27)

balaci64 írta:


> Én a data.hu prémium változatot töltöttem le, de eddig nem vettem észre problémát. Mi volt a gond vele?


Semmi baj nincs vele azt kérdezd, ki meg akarja vágni.
(Bár észrevettem köhögést és fulladást)
Ennek belenyúlása sem egy fogadatlan prókátor dolga.(a pokolba vezető út és az önkéntes jó szándékú esete)
Csak ha qqcs842 felkéri akkor van joga belenyúlni


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 27)

balaci64 írta:


> Én a data.hu prémium változatot töltöttem le, de eddig nem vettem észre problémát. Mi volt a gond vele?


Üdv.! a 21. fejezettől kezdve nem lett megvágva a nyers felolvasás. Vannak benne jó részek pl.: 22.-23. rész jó, de már a 24. nyers, vágatlan. Benne maradtak a krákogások, köhhentések, szünetek két mondat között. Én a QQCS842 által megosztott linkről töltöttem le. Akkor megpróbálom mégegyszer lehet most javították. Jó lenne mert bár érdekes, de iszonyú nagy munka megvágni, másodpercről másodpercre kell haladni.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 27)

tryskal írta:


> Jó lenne mert bár érdekes, de iszonyú nagy munka megvágni, másodpercről másodpercre kell haladni.


Nem a te kompetenciád nem kért fel rá a készítő


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Június 27)

#1,716


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 27)

deciso írta:


> Nem a te kompetenciád nem kért fel rá a készítő


Valóban nem az én kompetenciám. Nem panaszkodásból írtam, csak tudtam, hogy nem két nap alatt lesz kész. A vágás csak egy része annak az irdatlan munkának, amit a felolvasók tesznek értünk, és én ezt tisztelem, értékelem. Csak úgy látszott, hogy ül a dolog, de szerintem a háttérben folyt a szóban forgó hangoskönyv javítása a készítő részéről, *viszont nem volt kifelé kommunikálva.* Én csak segíteni akartam. A továbbiakban nem fogok ilyet tenni, mert nem az én dolgom. Ha a készítőt és bárki mást megsértettem ezzel elnézést!


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 27)

tryskal írta:


> Valóban nem az én kompetenciám. Nem panaszkodásból írtam, csak tudtam, hogy nem két nap alatt lesz kész. A vágás csak egy része annak az irdatlan munkának, amit a felolvasók tesznek értünk, és én ezt tisztelem, értékelem. Csak úgy látszott, hogy ül a dolog, de szerintem a háttérben folyt a szóban forgó hangoskönyv javítása a készítő részéről, *viszont nem volt kifelé kommunikálva.* Én csak segíteni akartam. A továbbiakban nem fogok ilyet tenni, mert nem az én dolgom. Ha a készítőt és bárki mást megsértettem ezzel elnézést!





deciso írta:


> És meg is csinálják most meg semmi baj nem volt vele.
> mócsing
> Az alábbit is fájl hiba miatt tette. nem pedig hangoskönyv készítési hiba miat:
> 
> ...


Na jó elég lesz. Le lehet szállni rólam. Téged ki tett mások ítélőjévé? Én tisztelettel írtam amit írtam QQCS842 nek. Privátban is felvettem vele a kapcsolatot és minden rendben van. Neked is tisztelettel írok de te nem átallasz személyeskedni. Pécézz ki magadnak mást legyél szives. Maradtam tisztelettel...


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 28)

tryskal írta:


> Én tisztelettel írtam amit írtam QQCS842 nek. Privátban is felvettem vele a kapcsolatot és minden rendben van.


*Ugye volt egy olyan felvetésem,hogy a szerző engedélye nélkül nem teheti meg senki hogy csak úgy belenyúljon vágjon ollózzon?
Vagy csak a szerző felkérésére tehet bármit?*
És én (és senki) még itt semmit nem láttam(tunk) arról hogy a QQCS842 felkért volna, vágd meg a készített könyveit.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 28)

ineralisi írta:


> FRISSÍTÉS:
> nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy reagáltatok, és ahogyan reagáltatok, azt is! az történt napközben, hogy most rá lehet készülni egy nagyon alapos rendezgetéssel, pakolgatással eltöltött néhány hónapra míg összehangoljuk, ki mit csinál meg átgondoljuk, hogyan tovább, míg beáll a dolog olyanra, ami szépen működik szinte magától (hehe, na persze...). de most nagyon jól érzem magam, nagyot léptünk előre egy egységes adatbázis felé, ahol minden megvan,


Én csak azt remélem nem egy fellángolás hanem tartós stabil tárhely.
Mi, ki tud védeni minden a (jogi)szervezetek által indított beletörölgetéseket.
*Hisz még az Ncore-t is többször korlátozták*
Ők még plusz az ingyenességről átléptek prémiumosakká.
A data is megélte a kezdeti lelkesedés utáni komoly munkát.
Van jogi csapatuk.
*Mégis* (vagy pont azért) *eltávolításra kerülnek dolgok*.

Szóval amit remélek a fenti kezdeményezéstől?(látszik belőle nem hip-hopp):
1. ne fellángolás legyen
2. tartós és stabil tárhely
2/a. tartsa meg ingyenességét
3. a fájlokat ne csak begyűjtse hanem megőrizze
4. Ugyanakkor a forgalom terhelését is kell bírja


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 28)

deciso írta:


> *Ugye volt egy olyan felvetésem,hogy a szerző engedélye nélkül nem teheti meg senki hogy csak úgy belenyúljon vágjon ollózzon?
> Vagy csak a szerző felkérésére tehet bármit?*
> És én (és senki) még itt semmit nem láttam(tunk) arról hogy a QQCS842 felkért volna, vágd meg a készített könyveit.


Ettől még nem kéne személyeskedni...


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 28)

deciso írta:


> És meg is csinálják most meg semmi baj nem volt vele.
> mócsing
> Az alábbit is fájl hiba miatt tette. nem pedig hangoskönyv készítési hiba miat:
> 
> ...


Volt baj vele, ha nem lett volna, ez a felemelő "beszélgetés" nem lenne itt köztünk. A mócsing degradáló megszólítás lenne a személyemre, jól értelmezem? Ezt személyeskedésnek veszem! Ne feledd én végig tisztelettel voltam feléd is!!! A *fájl *azért volt hibás mert nem volt megvágva a 21. és 24.rész. Hogy miként válok tanácsadóvá? Észrevételem csakúgy mint neked, nekem is lehet és megoszthatom a készítővel majd *Ő, akinek címeztem* az ominózus észrevételt majd válaszol rá, ha akar nem kell neki figyelembe venni, ha nem akarja! Sőt azt az ominózus észrevételt nem neked írtam milyen jogon ítélsz te el engem amiatt? És miért szólsz bele nem neked írtam!!! Ilyen módon rád igaz, a fogadatlan prókátor megfogalmazás és hogy a pokolba vezető út jó szándékkal van kikövezve. Az anyagot megvágni nem barbárság, csak akkor ha nem ért hozzá az ember. ( Egyébként baromi jó lett a vágás és szívesen csináltam! a 21. részt már teljesen elkészítettem!) Ha kész lettem volna vele teljesen,(24. rész) megkerestem volna QQCS842-t és csak neki küldtem volna el, senki másnak. Nem állt szándékomban magam újra feltölteni, pláne máshova! Csak és kizárólag vele osztottam volna meg, ha igényli.
De mivel Ő maga megvágta a hibás fájlokat és újra feltöltötte, szükségtelen volt a munkám, noha a 21. részt már teljesen elkészítettem, töröltem a gépemről.
A továbbiakban is tisztelettel: tryskal
Ajánlom magamat!


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 28)

tryskal írta:


> De mivel Ő maga megvágta a hibás fájlokat és újra feltöltötte, szükségtelen volt a munkám, noha a 21. részt már teljesen elkészítettem, töröltem a gépemről.


Ha megérted a lényeget:
Ezeket írtam
1. A szerzők engedélye nélkül semmit
2. itt semmiféle felkérést megbízást nem láttunk.
3. Közben írtuk Ő maga megoldja sose ad ki nem kész munkát
Így mindenféle önjelölt beavatkozótól titkozással védjük a szerző alkotását
(én külön sikítok ha bármi módosítást felkérés nélkül tenne bárki egy műben)
És nem is volt rá szükség hogy kiírd első üzeneted.



tryskal írta:


> Üdv srácok nem tudom jó helyre írom -e? Elkezdtem megvágni QQCS842 kollega Lee Child 61 óra c. felolvasását. A 21. rész már elkészült. Remélem ezen a héten végzek vele. Ha ez rossz helyre került, akkor bocs.
> Vagy lehet más is elkezdte?



Ami most utólag kiderül nekem lett igazam
Nem ad ki csak jó munkát:


tryskal írta:


> De mivel Ő maga megvágta a hibás fájlokat és újra feltöltötte, szükségtelen volt a munkám, noha a 21. részt már teljesen elkészítettem, töröltem a gépemről.


A pattogás felesleges volt főleg az első
"Üdv srácok nem tudom jó helyre írom -e? Elkezdtem megvágni QQCS842 kollega Lee Child 61 óra c. "
E nélkül a domborítás nélkül. Nem lett volna az a mócsing szó(ami a két-kanál szót helyettesíti)
És a végére kiderült nekünk lett igazunk
És általában abban is, hogy védjük a eredeti műt az illetéktelen beavatkozásoktól!!
Továbbiakban is mindig tiltakozni fogok fel nem kért beavatkozók belenyúlásai miatt


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 28)

tryskal írta:


> Ilyen módon rád igaz, a fogadatlan prókátor megfogalmazás és hogy a pokolba vezető út jó szándékkal van kikövezve.


Nem nem igaz mert mi megjegyzést se volt hozzátéve, csupán bemutattam idézetét.
Még csak ott helyszínén se mondtam rá semmit a zenei betétek hosszára

Illetve itt megvitathatjuk hogy valóban szükségtelen-e a fejezetkezdő vagy elválasztó hangeffektek.
Illetve hogy kell e minden fejezethez

Már mondom is én mit figyeltem meg
qqcs nem használ hosszú és öncélú fejezetelválasztókat
Sőt épp fordítottat tapasztaltam mint legrövidebbet
Egy ajtón való bedörömbölés hangját használta hossza 3 s
Ha hosszabbat használ annak is dramaturgiai jelentősége van
Hangulatfokozó, a többi leülepedést segítő ha semleges
És én pont a jól eltalált effektjeiért kedvelem.

A fejezet elválasztók fontossága mint fejezet elválasztó
Másodlagosan de fontos azok valóban csak szignál szerepként tartom fontosnak
De van még
pl a halottak leülepedését elősegítő 5 másodperc elmélyülés már megfelelő hatásszünet

Megjegyzem halottam én már 30 másodperces fejezet elválasztót mi tényleg átlépett öncélú zenehallgatásba

De csak példaként mondom a csillagok háborúja irtó hosszú felvezető és befejező zenéje is más miatt de fontos és Klasszikussá válást segíti.DE az film

Mutatom qqcs milyen jó elválasztókat használ persze ez itt 30 s de nem tette be mindet:



Most mutatok hogy gépész is tud rövid de velős effektet csinálni:
Csatolás megtekintése ütem-effekt.mp3


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 28)

deciso írta:


> Ha megérted a lényeget:
> Ezeket írtam
> 1. A szerzők engedélye nélkül semmit
> 2. itt semmiféle felkérést megbízást nem láttunk.
> ...


Nyílván nem fogunk itt megegyezni, mindenki más szemszögből látja a dolgokat. Nem én kezdtem el pattogni, hanem te, nem is lett volna ebből semmi vita közöttünk. Az egyik hozzászólásom végén elnézést kértem mindenkitől akit megsértettem, azt hittem ez elég de látom, hogy neked nem.
Nem akarok már ezzel foglalkozni a te szemszögedből neked van igazad az én szemszögemből nincs igazad. QQCS842 felolvasónak küldtem privátot és elnézést kértem így lezártnak tekintem az ügyet.


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 28)

Természetesen kellenek az elválasztók de nem fél percesek, mert meg akasztja a figyelmet, zavaró.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 28)

tryskal írta:


> Természetesen kellenek az elválasztók de nem fél percesek, mert meg akasztja a figyelmet, zavaró.


Nos nézzük ezt a hallgatói oldalról és teljesen szubjektív észrevételt
Melyik típusú és mennyi az a szekundum ami kisebb mint fél perc?
Nem mondtad melyik típusú én leírtam.
*Előfordul minden fajta és idejű.*
Amire te gondolsz az melyik elválasztó?
És az mennyi legyen 20 s? vagy 1 s?
Azt kell elébb megérteni mi az hogy hatás szünet.
Mire jó és mikor léteznek ilyenek akár az életben is.
Mire jó az 1 perces néma csend
Mire használatos az ima elmélyülése?
Úgy általában miért kell lelassítani?
Vajon az autósüldözés rohanása engedi-e hogy elmélyüljön a figyelem?
Vagy csak megakasztja a figyelmet a csend hogy észrevedd a lepkék röptét?
Ha az elmélyülést a leülepedést megérted ennek fontosságát belátod.
Meg tudunk egyezni 20s vagy 30s a jó vagy egy villámlás ideje?
És hogy valóban megakasztja e azt figyelmet (ami nincs is)
Vagy pedig éppen hogy növeli a figyelmet? (A beépülést)
A leülepedés hatása?
_Persze attól is függ milyen műfajt hallgatsz.
"Mesemaraton"-nál nem kell. De a "jégtánc" már más
Megint más a Hans Hellmut Kirst-Farkasok, egyes válságos szakaszait elválasztó_


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 28)

deciso írta:


> Nos nézzük ezt a hallgatói oldalról és teljesen szubjektív észrevételt
> Melyik típusú és mennyi az a szekundum ami kisebb mint fél perc?
> Nem mondtad melyik típusú én leírtam.
> *Előfordul minden fajta és idejű.*
> ...


Természetesen sok féle elválasztás van, amit most beidéztél jól körül írtad. Sajnos nem tudtam kifejteni mert sietnem kellett csak reagálni akartam erre is. Amit írtál most nagyon sokrétű és messzire el lehet benne menni. Én konkrétan arra gondoltam, amikor QQCS842-től hallgattam a Glenn Meade - A szakkara homokja c. munkáját ott engem kifejezetten zavart, nekem sok volt a zenei bevágás. Konkrétan ez késztetett arra a bizonyos észrevételre amit te is voltál kedves idézni, hogy mit képzelek én... A könyvet nem olvastam tehát csak feltételezni tudom, hogy ahol zene bevágást eszközölt a kedves feltöltő ott a könyvben is hogy úgy mondjam szünet van, úgy van tagolva a szöveg. Néha van hogy egy fejezet 5 és 15 perc időintervallumba esik felolvasva. Így 5-15 percenként még a 10mp es zenei bevágás is soknak tűnik *nekem*. De van olyan megoldás pl. QQcs nál is ( ha jól tévedek), hogy a rövidebb fejezetet egy dob ütés szerű hanggal választott el. (azért ez sem kevés munka szögezzük le!) És ez jó, itt tudom, hogy váltás lesz a helyszínben pl. és nem kell hosszabb zenei betétet meghallgatnom.

Írod: "És hogy valóban megakasztja e azt figyelmet (ami nincs is)." Ezt nem tudom így értelmezni, természetesen van figyelem, hiszen követem a cselekményt és a sűrűn bevágott zene pl. engem kizökkent és akkor a munkámra kezdek figyelni... Természetesen a munkámnak azon részén ahol figyelni kell nem hallgatok semmit.


----------



## tryskal (2021 Június 28)

Így van, ezt írtam meg akkor QQCS842 nek, arra gondoltam hátha... És valahol olyan érzésem van mintha megfogadta volna. Egyébként szerintem sokkal több munkát csinál így magának a felolvasó. Természetesen jó hogy van zene a felolvasásban mert színesebb lesz vele főleg ha olyan zenét vág be, ami illik a könyv hangulatához. Erre is lehet jó és ellenpéldát találni, itt általában gondolom minden felolvasónál.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 29)

tryskal írta:


> Természetesen jó hogy van zene a felolvasásban


Ez pedig a beszélt "hosszú"fejezet elválasztó
Sem a hosszú sem a jó-e dologban nem foglalok állást.
Nekem más nem tetszett a beszéd: mintha harsány és kiabáló lett volna
Megcsinálta Jó könyv
Mikor hallgattam először, hibátlannak láttam a könyvét
a mostani hallgatáskor más miatt nem tetszett: harsány és kiabáló hanglejtés
Jobb szereten a normál hangerejű beszédet
A alábbi fejezet-elválasztót
arab-török hangzás miatt választotta és tényleg hosszú a fejezethosszakhoz képest
És nem a felolvasásban van hanem a fájlok között


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Június 29)

Jó lenne ha befejeznéd a tagok sértegetését és gyalázását!
Egyszer már lezártunk miattad egy topikot, ne akard ezt is megszüntetni!


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 30)

egy elfogult nem jól látja a világot


ineralisi írta:


> Hogy teljesen őszinte legyek, a szándék az, hogy majd a Tündéri Társaság megtölti minden jóval, ami az eszébe jut, amit megtalál megatöbbi, csak legyen egy helyen az egész, és ha valami előre nem látható természeti katasztrófa történik, akkor vissza lehessen tölteni egyben az egészet - valahova. tehát elméletileg nincsen megkötés, teljesen kritikátlanul, organikusan összeálló gyűjteményt vizionálunk. szedegetünk, gyűjtögetünk, aki akar segíthet. alternatíva lehet pl a Megán, GDrive-on összepakolt gyűjteményekre, amit mindenki magának gondoz, a pCloudon nagyjából ugyanúgy lehet építkezni, csak onnan, azt hiszem, könnyebb áthúzni az anyagot a mi tárhelyünkre. kis keresgélés után döntöttünk a pCloud mellett, de nagyjából ugyanaz, mint a Mega, csak svájci, nem kínai.


Megnéztem már töltöttem is rá.
Nagyon jónak látszik.
Csak stabil maradjon tartósan.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 30)

*Ez nem Windowsra készült, hanem UNIX és LINUX-ra:
Ezért ne válassza senki hibákat okoz*
Azért, mert van egy fájl, amely a fájl kiterjesztését végződő .tgz. Fájlok a fájl kiterjesztését .tgz csak elindított bizonyos alkalmazásokat. Lehetséges, hogy .tgz fájlok adatfájlok helyett dokumentumokat, illetve a média, ami azt jelenti, hogy nem azt jelentette, hogy tekinthető egyáltalán.

mi is az a .tgz fájlt?​ 
A tömörített fájlok által létrehozott UNIX fájl archívum és tömörítése a GNU Zip tömörítési ismert .GZ fájlokat. Először is, a TAR archívum használják árukapcsolás fájlokat együtt, majd később, a gzip tömörítést csökkentésére használják ezeket a fájlokat, hogy a megfelelő méretű, hogy ne vegyen el sok hely a merevlemezen. Nos, ezek csökkentik a fájlok csatolt, a fájlok kiterjesztése .GZ . .GZ fájlok valóban rövid .TAR .GZ., ahol UNIX és Linux rendszerek közül is leginkább az ezekkel fájlokat. .GZ fájlok nyomását, kibontani archivált fájlok egy lépésben, és ez az, amikor a UNIX parancssor "tar -xzvf filename.tgz" használják. Ez pontosan az a parancs, ami használt kibontani .GZ fájlokat ugyanakkor kitermelése őket a TAR archívum. Néhány Linux disztribúció .GZ fájlok telepítési csomagokat, így, míg a ".tar.gz" kiterjesztést használják archívumok, .GZ fájlokat, másrészt, használt szerelők.


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 30)

> Most jött el az idő és szomorúan tapasztalom, hogy a 13. rész hiányzik,


Már rég itt van:* #1,712*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 5)

Nagyon felbosszantott a Kern féle hangoskönyv



Az elsőre faramuci fájl sorrend számozásával.
Volt mellé egy m3u lejátszási sorrend indexelő.
Talán ez bolondította be az én mp3 lejátszómat.
Kitöröltem az m3u indexelőt
Továbbra sem jó a lejátszási sorrend
Akkor a fájlnevek lesznek átnevezendők.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 6)

Megkísérlem érnevezni a legegyszerűbbre.Sima sorszámozás


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 15)

Széles Tamás kiváló felolvasó
Az olvasási biztonsága rendkívüli és lendületes
E mellett nagyon jó hangulat visszaadó képességgel bír


----------



## gabac (2021 Július 15)

deciso írta:


> Lőrincz L. László - A kicsik nyomában-t kérték fejezetenként
> 
> 
> De nincs ott:
> ...


Az Anchoron fenn van. fejezetenként!
Sajnos az Archive ugyanúgy istent játszik mint a yt és kommentár nélkül töröl.
Ez lett a 2 könyvvel is.
A fenti podcast oldalakra lesznek ezentúl feltöltve a yt. n kívül a könyvek.
Elsődleges az Anchor. Onnan van szétosztva a többi oldalra. ( tőlem függetlenül ).


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 15)

A data ingyenes is
Én azt kedvelem.
A mega is ingyenes, arra tértek át itt többen
És belépett a pcloud



Mivel asztali PC-t használok
A társzerver passzol


----------



## gabac (2021 Július 15)

deciso írta:


> A data ingyenes is
> Én azt kedvelem.
> A mega is ingyenes, arra tértek át itt többen
> És belépett a pcloud
> ...


Hát akkor........
Másnak jók azok ahová töltöm!
A yt. onnét folytatja a lejátszást ahol leállítod!


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 16)

és minden mp3 lejátszó is ott folytatja hol megállították
De már nem elérhető számára, mert fizetőssé tette valaki





igaz ez nem online lejátszás
A társzervereknek is van tábora


----------



## gabac (2021 Július 16)

Ez az utolsó, válaszom ebben a témában!
Kezdve azzal, hogy másokat is megpróbálsz belerángatni a saját problémádba! 
Ezt sem értem miért kell? Akkor meghatódom?
Néha beleolvastam az itteni "beszélgetésbe". Ugyan az
mint amikor itt hagytam miattad a dumcsi oldalt.
Ugyanúgy folytatódik! Csak az a jó amit te annak találsz, hiába az észérvek
a válasz jobb esetben: igen, de ....... és jön a te verziód. Az már nem érdekel, hogy közben mennyit változott a világ, hogy már pl. Win10 a számítógép használók jelentős részének az alap programja, ahol a tömörítés jobb és gyorsabb módja neked nem megfelelő. ( és ez csak a legutolsó mantrád, amivel kedvét veszed annak aki megpróbál valami újat tenni itt vagy haladni a korral ebben a topicban ). 
Többször leírtam már, nem töltök fel többet a data oldalra, mert szerintem nem megbízható. Helyette van a youtube és a podcast oldalak.
Emlegeted az mp3 lejátszódat. Vannak olyan - ingyenes - letöltő programok amik kiválóan letöltik a yt. műsorokat és átkonvertálják mp3 - ba. Aztán úgy és akkorára darabolod, ahogy jólesik.
A podcast oldalak "jósága" abban rejlik, hogy bárhol telefonon keresztül mintha rádiót hallgatnál, lejátszható a feltöltés. Nem kell, hogy bekapcsolva legyen a képernyő. 
A spotify - ról pl. igaz, előfizetéssel rendelkezők, le is tölthetnek. 
Nem lehet mindent ingyen!!! 
De a hallgatás ingyenes. Max. regisztrálni kell
Jelen esetben vagy áldozol rá, vagy okoz némi kényelmetlenséget. 
De az, hogy te megpróbálod mindenkire ráerőszakolni a saját kényelmi és sokszor nem is jó álláspontodat, na ebből én eddig sem és ezután sem kérek!
Úgy gondolom, ami több ezer embernek jó, az legyen jó neked is.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 16)

gabac írta:


> A podcast oldalak "jósága" abban rejlik, hogy bárhol telefonon keresztül mintha rádiót hallgatnál, lejátszható a feltöltés. Nem kell, hogy bekapcsolva legyen a képernyő.
> A spotify - ról pl. igaz, előfizetéssel rendelkezők, le is tölthetnek.
> Nem lehet mindent ingyen!!!
> De a hallgatás ingyenes. Max. regisztrálni kell
> ...


Épp *az nem jó nekem hogy élő internet kapcsolat kell*
De megírtad téged nem érdekel:"Úgy gondolom, ami több ezer embernek jó, az legyen jó neked is."
Pedig csak mindketten saját szempontjaink jósága szerint írunk
Ez meg nem borítható azzal:"Úgy gondolom, ami több ezer embernek jó, az legyen jó neked is."
*Hisz ugyanannyi több-ezer ember lehet a letöltés mellett is.
Erről semmi információd nincs*
Vég konklúzió nem törődsz a letölthetőséggel
--------------------------
Még ajánlanám a torrentet mihez fel se kell töltened
Szinte munkába se kerül.
Mégis megkapja fejezetenként mindenki kinek úgy kell
El se vész le se törli semmiféle társzerver.
De kimondtad nem érdekel a letölthetőség


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 16)

És épp a win7-n nem működik stabilan az a tömörítő


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 18)

Ha valakinek problémát okoz a letöltés: egyes podcast oldalakról a böngésző plugin-ként elérhető Video DownloadHelper nagyon sokat tud segíteni.
Ha pedig a letöltött fájl mp4 lenne akár az Audacity, akár az ocenaudio segíthet a konvertálásban, esetleges normalizálás, vágás elvégzésében.

Ha valakinek problémás az egy hangfájlként feltett anyag az Audacity jó megoldás lehet. Akár a részek közti határt jelző zenét vizuálisan megkeresve, akár a elemzés, levágások keresése után már jó találati aránnyal lehet a részeket szétszedni.

Az audacity 3.0.2 vagy régebbi verzióit érdemes használni, mert az újakban már bekerül a telemetria, ami felvet pár kérdést...


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> Ha valakinek problémát okoz a letöltés: egyes podcast oldalakról a böngésző plugin-ként elérhető Video DownloadHelper nagyon sokat tud segíteni.


A gondolatod nem egyedi
Azt hiszem beírtam már 5-6 fajta megoldást
Amikkel próbálkoztam.Köztük volt a Vd-Helper
És írtam ő sem tölti le.
Az a prodcast oldal semmilyen streamer letöltővel nem jön
Azt csak rendszerhangként lehet felvenni valós időben.
De minél több ember több ötlete van annál inkább lépünk előre
Köszönöm
De a fizetőssé tett letöltés visszalépés


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 19)

"egyes podcast oldalakról" azt jelenti, hogy ha X oldalról nem, akkor esetleg egy másik podcast oldalról igen, le tudja szedni. Bár sok helyen nincs fejezetenkénti bontásra lehetőség, de kis manuális munkával az is megoldható  Nekem kell alkalmazkodni, nem a podcast oldalnak, vagy a feltöltőnek, felolvasónak. Mindig lesz lehetőség a steam jellegű tartalmak letöltésére. Ahhoz komoly védelem kell, hogy ne lehessen letölteni valamit, amit nem minden oldal vezet be.


----------



## ametiszt99 (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> Az anyag youtube-ről van. A felolvasás amatőr, így ne várjatok olyan minőséget, mit egy profi hangoskönyv készítőtől.


Szia
Nem vitatkoznék,de én már végig hallgattam ezeket a könyveket,egészen jó a felolvasás.Szerintem jobb,mint a régi mek-es felolvasások nagy része.Persze nem színész a felolvasó,de ez nem ront az élményen.Ne vedd kritikának, nagyon hálásak vagyunk a feltöltésért
ametiszt


----------



## Hamunatra (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> Az anyag youtube-ről van. A felolvasás amatőr, így ne várjatok olyan minőséget, mit egy profi hangoskönyv készítőtől.
> 
> *Michael J. Sullivan Riyria krónikák*


Ő a felolvasó:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIcn5Un8Oaf_eO5k04tUcxw/videos


----------



## ametiszt99 (2021 Július 19)

Hamunatra írta:


> Ő a felolvasó:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIcn5Un8Oaf_eO5k04tUcxw/videos


Igen,én is a youtube-ról ismerem a felolvasó hölgyet, szerintem nagyon jó munkát végez,ezért írtam a véleményemet.
ametiszt


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> "egyes podcast oldalakról" azt jelenti, hogy ha X oldalról nem, akkor esetleg egy másik podcast oldalról igen, le tudja szedni.


Igen ez azt jelenti


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> Bár sok helyen nincs fejezetenkénti bontásra lehetőség, de kis manuális munkával az is megoldható


Épp innen indult a téma
Pont te kérted az eredeti fejezetenkénti bontást
És nem a youtube-s egybeöntött verziót
Nem tudom mit nevezel manuális munkának
De egy valaha volt zenével kezdődő fejezetesből ha egy baromállat kivágta a fejezet kezdőt és egybemásolta soha szét nem tudod szedni eredeti állapotra.
Ezért szoktuk a készítőtől kérni tegye fel újra.
Legtöbb meg is teszi
De ha nem
Itt vagyunk mi, kik elraktuk az eredeti verziót
És újra töltjük, mert az azt érték nem a machinált
Szóval másképp visszaállítani egy hajdani 20 perces fejezetekből állót nem lehet
Én már csináltam olyat egy egybeöntött 3 -15 órás ömlenyt
Szétszedtem 20 percesekre. De ez már nem az eredeti.És ez kényszer-barmolás


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> Mindig lesz lehetőség a steam jellegű tartalmak letöltésére.


csak ne a valós időben való felvétel legyen a *stream-re*
Hanem letöltő


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 19)

balacy írta:


> A felolvasás amatőr, így ne várjatok olyan minőséget, mit egy profi hangoskönyv készítőtől.


Mindenki úgy kezdte hogy amatőr és hová fejlődtek?
Profik lettek
És ez jó felolvasó


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 19)

deciso írta:


> Épp innen indult a téma
> Pont te kérted az eredeti fejezetenkénti bontást
> És nem a youtube-s egybeöntött verziót
> Nem tudom mit nevezel manuális munkának
> ...


Ok, itt jött el az a pont, amikor követem Gépész hozzáállását: befejeztem a felesleges körök futását.

Igen, én kérdeztem, hogy meg van-e valakinek az adott két könyv fejezetenként. Miután Gépész elmondta a helyzetet (az archive.org törölgetett és ezentúl...) akceptáltam és megoldottam a problémámat: leszedtem egyben az egyik podcast oldalról, és majd ha lesz kedvem, időm szétdobom fejezetekre. Pont úgy mint mást a legtöbb podcast vagy steam oldalról az ajánlott plugin működik. 
Azt pedig sajnálom, hogy egy sima tarball, gzip tömörítvényt nem tudsz kibontani. De ez nem a tarball vagy a gzip hibája. Ha mindenkinek működik, akkor a hiba nem egy több évtizedes programban van, hanem... Nagyon sokféle oprendszert használó emberrel osztunk meg sokféle dolgot és van oka, hogy ezt használjuk. XP és Win11, Linux, Unix, BSD, MAC újabb, vagy régebbi verziói és nem jelent gondot, hogy megtalálja a megfelelő programot.


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 19)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szia
> Nem vitatkoznék,de én már végig hallgattam ezeket a könyveket,egészen jó a felolvasás.Szerintem jobb,mint a régi mek-es felolvasások nagy része.Persze nem színész a felolvasó,de ez nem ront az élményen.Ne vedd kritikának, nagyon hálásak vagyunk a feltöltésért
> ametiszt


Szia!
Nem vettem kritikának  Nem akartam leminősíteni a felolvasót, csak jelezni, hogy nem stúdió minőség, és nem hangoskönyv, vagy rádiószínházi anyag.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 20)

Balacy
Eldönthetnéd hogy egy üzeneten belől az általad is előhozottstreamel-hetőség problémáról írsz
Az az a megosztásról és a fejezetenként közreadott hangoskönyvről?
*Egyszerre csak egyet, különálló témák*
Vagy minden egyéb máskor felmerült tömörítési problémáról és operációs rendszerekről
Nem érdemes keverni
Hogy én mondtam gondja volt az op-rendszeremnek az egyik tömörítéssel
Azt létező gond!!
De ne keverjük a letöltés és megosztás témakörbe
Majd máskor, önállóan.Nem ideöntve panaszként és személyeskedésként volt leírva.
Én nem töltöm azt amivel nem bír a gépem.
A letöltési helyeknek pedig a klasszikusokat választom hová a legtöbben feltöltenek
Mega , Data,és a most belépett Pcloud, *valamint ott az özön torrent*
*Kész ennyi és nekem megoldódik streamer nélkül is.*
Csak legyen meg fejezetenként a klasszikus helyeken
Látom te is Megát használod.
A datával pórul jártak is második biztonsági helyként szintén a megát
Ezentúl ezzel ne legyen gondod hogy nekem és a gépemnek mi jelet nehézséget.
*Segíteni nem tudtál.*
Személyeskedni róla pedig nem kell: "csak neked nem megy"
Feltölteni is ezekre a helyekre fogok
Ha stabillá válik az itt bejelentett *Pcloud** akkor azt is*
Mert eddig is ezeken a helyeket használták. És még ma is sokan
Elég megnézni a hangoskönyvek közreadását: mega.nz és data


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 20)

A podcast letöltésről, és a hangsáv szakaszolásáról összeraktam egy videót, belefért a csatornám profiljába. A linkje:


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 21)

balacy írta:


> A podcast letöltésről, és a hangsáv szakaszolásáról összeraktam egy videót, belefért a csatornám profiljába. A linkje:


Előzetesen a végéi 2 percnél járok
De máris mondom el ne felejtsem.
Nagyon jó. nagyon összeszedett.
Tetszik hogy az általam felvetett: nem csak online létezik hallgatásra dologra is kitért
Külön tetszik a sematikus nyugodt felület hisz beszédhez nem kell kép
Ami nem tetszik 2 percnél mintha soká térne a lényegre.
Menjünk tovább
Most ott tartok épp a megvágásról beszél és pont a sok felvezető zenéről
Erre azt mondom figyelemmel voltál az itt már szóba került valakitől hogy soknak tartja
Menjünk tovább
Most beszélt épp a VideóDownloadHelperől (mire azt mondtam nemrég ismerem és nem hozza le)
Kipróbálom ugyanazt mint Ő
Menjünk tovább
( ttps://podcasts.apple.com)-nál működik
A (https://archive.org)-nál nincs az a könyv de másikon működik
Menjünk tovább
A (ttps://podtail.com) nál járok működik
Menjünk tovább a videó nézésben
Most jár a mp4 letöltés probléma körnél (ami engem is ugyanezen kérdéssel zavart miért ha nincs kép?)
Menjünk tovább
lássuk a megoldását
nincs megoldása egyelőre mert elkezdett felvezető zenét keresni (én nekem a konvertálás mp3ba más programmal)
Menjünk tovább
*Itt a vágás szakasz szerkesztés jön ezt átugrom, mert nem szeretnék darabolni!*
De maradt egy kérdés Audacity programban exportálja mp3-ba a fájlt.de bemenetnek mi volt?
visszamentem megnéztem: mp4
Ez sem kérdés tovább
És az mp3-ban mentés is megoldott
Latöltöm megnézem miként néz ki
Végére értem
Összefoglalom, kiváló nagyon jól előadott munka,Csak dicséret érte
Az én megállapításom: a sok sok önjelölt és botcsinálta hadaró oktató videók közül a legjobb még ilyen jót nem láttam


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 21)

Kiegészítés de ez már kérdés
Letöltöttem a 2.x verziót de nem eszi meg az mp4 formátumot
Kell hozzá még biztos valami


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 21)

Nem tudtam megoldani a 2.x verzióval az mp4 betöltést
A 3.0.2 verziót kellett feltennem és így már betölti mp4-ben és menti mp3-ban


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 22)

balacy írta:


> A podcast letöltésről, és a hangsáv szakaszolásáról összeraktam egy videót, belefért a csatornám profiljába. A linkje:


A videón látszik neked 1 perc alatt töltötte be a próba mp4-t(John Sandford - Éjszakai stáb)
Nekem ugyanazt 5 perc alatt
Miért


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 22)

deciso írta:


> A videón látszik neked 1 perc alatt töltötte be a próba mp4-t(John Sandford - Éjszakai stáb)
> Nekem ugyanazt 5 perc alatt
> Miért


A gépem lehet, hogy nagyobb. A hang feldolgozáshoz az egymagos maximális teljesítmény fontos ez egy Ryzen3600-as processzor, aminek a stabil, fix teljesítménye 3.95gigara van beállítva. Normális D15 noctua torony hűtéssel, így nem korlátozza le ezt a melegedés. Itt kevésbé számít, hogy ezt 12 szálon tudja, mert nem feltétlen használja ki a több mag előnyét. A másik fontos tényező a memória. Soha nem érheti el a feldolgozás közben a maximális kihasználtságot. A memória sebessége és időzítése sem hátrány, ha nem a 2333-as tartományban, hanem inkább a 3600-as vagy felette található. A kisebb memória sebesség nagyon visszadobhatja a nagy fájlok kezelését. A kettő között érezhető, nagyon érezhető sebességbeli eltérés van. 
Ami még fontos, bár kevésbé: a HDD lemez már nem túl gyors ehhez... A hagyományos SSD jó előrelépés, de a modernebbek már a 2000...3000 írási, és olvasási tartományban mozognak. A memória intenzív kihasználása mellett az audio, videó műveletek intenzív írási, olvasási műveleteket generálhatnak, aminél nem mindegy a lemez sebessége. Az igazi az új PCIe szabvány, ami még ezt a sebességet is überelni fogja, ha elfogadható áron lesznek a hozzá készült lemezek.
Ami adhat eltérést az, hogy nálad Win7-es van, nálam egy Arch Linux, aminek eltérő a memória és egyéb erőforrás kezelése.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 22)

balacy írta:


> A gépem lehet, hogy nagyobb. A hang feldolgozáshoz az egymagos maximális teljesítmény fontos ez egy Ryzen3600-as processzor, aminek a stabil, fix teljesítménye 3.95gigara van beállítva.


Lehet
Intel3.3GHz





Bár én elsőre azt szerettem volna kizárni/kérdezni
Hogy nem e az mp4 betöltéséhez szükséges kiegészítő nem jó?
Ja és még az előzőekhez:
https://anchor.fm/gpsz is tölti a VDHeleper
Épp csak sehol nem az eredetileg elkészített fejezetenkéntiben érem el
Ez a nagy kár
Az archive org még úgy volt és úgy van most is, de veszti a fájlt!!
Neked* a mega* a feltöltéseidet nem veszti?
*Megjegyzés:* nincs androidos telefonom mert nem tudok fizikálisan érintőképernyős eszközöket kezelni
Így appok sincsenek.
számbillentyűs régi Nokia 6030
számomra a fejezetes megosztás a tökéletes.
Az mp3 lejátszó is offline típusú
Az is fizikális problémák miatt is kizárólag USB fejes kicsi
sötétben is kezelhető joystic-s léptetésű


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 24)

„Hogy nem e az mp4 betöltéséhez szükséges kiegészítő nem jó?” Ezt nem tudom, mert régóta nem használok Win-t, így már ebből kiestem. Bér én azt sejtem, hogy a memória és a CPU mérete befolyásolja inkább a sebességet.

„Neked a mega a feltöltéseidet nem veszti?” Soha nem volt gondom a Mega-val. Napi több tucat fel és letöltésem van, de nem volt vele gond. Akkor lehet probléma, ha feltöltés megszakad menet közben. Ha ez böngészőn keresztül történik, akkor mindenképp meg kell várni, hogy kijelezze, hogy 100% és ki is írja, hogy komplett.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 24)

Az első kérdés/válasz befejezett
A második nem befejezett, mert nem jól értelmezett a mega a* feltöltéseid "nem veszti"?*
Másképp írom: A mega a már *feltöltött fájlokat nem törölgeti?*
(főleg olyan okokkal) mint a data


----------



## balacy (2021 Július 24)

deciso írta:


> Az első kérdés/válasz befejezett
> A második nem befejezett, mert nem jól értelmezett a mega a* feltöltéseid "nem veszti"?*
> Másképp írom: A mega a már *feltöltött fájlokat nem törölgeti?*
> (főleg olyan okokkal) mint a data


Nekem nem. Ami előfordulhat, hogy ha egy évig (csak tipp, nem néztem utána!) nem használod a tárhelyet, akkor lehet, hogy van valami automatikus törlés a free tárhelyen. Érdemes havi szinten akkor is fellépni a tárhelyre és egy fel- és letöltést csinálni, ha amúgy már nagyjából tele van, és nem akarsz rajta változtatni. Ha hónapokig nem használod, akkor a dekódolás (a megán minden adat kódolva, titkosítva van) igen lassú lehet, egy nagyobb tárhelyen. 
Illetve akkor lehet adatvesztés, ha van egy fiókod, amihez igénybe veszel promóciós ajándék plusz területe. Van amikor adnak +5...10gigát, ha ajánlod másnak, vagy leszeded a kliens programot stb. Ezeket nem érdemes felhasználni, mert ha lejár a promóciós idő, akkor visszaáll a 20 giga és ha több van, akkor adatvesztés lehet.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 25)

balacy írta:


> Nekem nem. Ami előfordulhat, hogy ha egy évig (csak tipp, nem néztem utána!) nem használod a tárhelyet, akkor lehet, hogy van valami automatikus törlés a free tárhelyen. Érdemes havi szinten akkor is fellépni a tárhelyre és egy fel- és letöltést csinálni, ha amúgy már nagyjából tele van, és nem akarsz rajta változtatni. Ha hónapokig nem használod, akkor a dekódolás (a megán minden adat kódolva, titkosítva van) igen lassú lehet, egy nagyobb tárhelyen.
> Illetve akkor lehet adatvesztés, ha van egy fiókod, amihez igénybe veszel promóciós ajándék plusz területe. Van amikor adnak +5...10gigát, ha ajánlod másnak, vagy leszeded a kliens programot stb. Ezeket nem érdemes felhasználni, mert ha lejár a promóciós idő, akkor visszaáll a 20 giga és ha több van, akkor adatvesztés lehet.


érthető és részletes


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 27)

Ken Follett - Alattunk az óceán
Varanyi Lajos



Ken Follett könyvéről írok élményt szubjektíven *(hát hogyan másképp?)*
Az élmény az benyomás és impresszió.Az impresszionizmus alapja az egyénre tett érzelmi
benyomás által adott élvezet
*Bár a realitásomra is nagyon hatott a történelmi háttér személyei
És a repülő különlegessége*

Lenyűgöz a Follett karakter felépítési képessége
Alaposan kidolgozott jellemek
Úgy tűnik főleg a nők karaktereit, gondolatait írja le csodálatosan
Gyakran mintha kettős személyiségek lennének *(csak kettő?)*
Ott van a gyönyörű Diána és a szintén jóképű karakteres férje Mervyn
Házasságuk mégsem jó.
És ebből építi fel Diána két személyiségét.
Aki szerelmi kalandba keveredett egy férjével ellentétes karakterbe.
És a Diana elfojtott szexualitása kibomlik.
És otthon is kibomlik szexualitása
De szakítani nem mer és akar, mert bizonytalan hogy kibe szerelmes
Ugyanakkor hű is akart volna maradni.
De ez a kettősség képtelenség.
Más női karaktereket is szépen kibont
Ott van a főúri család két lánya Margaret és Elizabeth (Lady Margaret Oxenford) és (Lady Elizabeth Oxenford)
Ez a két lány nagyon ellentétes: egyik álmodozó a másik határozott
*De mindketten meg akarnak szökni a családból még az clipperre felszállás előtt.*
Az Elizabeth ott is képes hagyni
A Margaret felkényszerül a clipperre
Ott neki is kibont egy erős szexuális oldalt* Follett*
Mert összejön egy menekülő könnyű gondolkodású, de érző kalandorral.
Ennek fiúnak (Harry Marks) a karakterét is jól felépíti. Látszólag csapodár de hű jó barát
A kalandokat a végére tartja Follett. A titkokat meg folyamatosan hozza
Például: Hogy ki, kicsoda a gépen és miért van ott?
És az* elején felvezetett dráma* lehetőségének a szereplőit találgatjuk.
Több szereplős többszálas történet.Mindenki hordoz valami bánatot vagy tragédiát
Ezeket külön viszi, szét és összetartóan az író
Mert kapcsolódnak a helyszín miatt.
Hisz minden egy olyan térben játszódik ami zárt egy vízi repülő *hidroplán*(de nevezik clippernek is a gyorsjáratú hajók után?)*talán?)*
Mégiscsak összezárt tér, ezért kapcsolódnak sorsuk.
Az akciót a végére tartogatja, de a titkot és a feszültséget folyamatosan fenntartja!!

Mutatok egy Pacific Clipper nevű, Boeing 314-es luxus hidroplánt




És egy kép a belsőről az étkezővé alakított társalgó
Ami éjszakára a hálók egy részét adta



A képek egy része innen származik:








A PACIFIC CLIPPER HAZATÉRÉSE


1941. december 1-én a Pan American Airways NC18609 lajstromjelű, Pacific Clipper nevű, Boeing 314-es repülőcsónakja felszállt a San Francisco-öbölben lévő Treasure Island vízi repülőteréről, hogy utasait többszöri technikai leszállással, Hawaii, a Kiribatihoz tartozó Kanton, Fidzsi és Új-Kaledónia…




airbase.blog.hu


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

deciso írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1806618
> Csatolás megtekintése 1806619
> És épp a win7-n nem működik stabilan az a tömörítő


Ott a dátum. Készült: 2017. 2021-et írunk. Már a 2020 adatok is irrelevánsok az informatika világában. Ne hivatkozz néhány hónapon túli felmérés adataira! Négy éve még nálam is Win7 volt, de már évek óta Win10. Két éve nem hallgattam a telefonon hangoskönyvet az adatforgalom miatt. Most a legolcsóbb előfizetéssel is akkora a keretem, hogy rövid videokat küldök üzenetben, hangoskönyvet hallgatok, néha még rövid videochat is belefér. A korral és a technika dinamikus fejlődésével már nem használhatsz fel őskori info adatokat  Ami azt illeti, technikailag egy cégnél három év alatt nullára íródik egy számítástechnikai eszköz már vagy húsz éve. Négy éves adat nevetséges.


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

balacy írta:


> Ha valakinek problémát okoz a letöltés: egyes podcast oldalakról a böngésző plugin-ként elérhető Video DownloadHelper nagyon sokat tud segíteni.
> Ha pedig a letöltött fájl mp4 lenne akár az Audacity, akár az ocenaudio segíthet a konvertálásban, esetleges normalizálás, vágás elvégzésében.
> 
> Ha valakinek problémás az egy hangfájlként feltett anyag az Audacity jó megoldás lehet. Akár a részek közti határt jelző zenét vizuálisan megkeresve, akár a elemzés, levágások keresése után már jó találati aránnyal lehet a részeket szétszedni.
> ...


Nekem a fejezetenként feltöltés okoz gondod - kivéve pl. olyan podcast vagy egyéb oldalt, ahol folyamatosan végigfut a könyv. Főleg azzal van bajom, amikor a YT-ra feltölti valaki fejezetenként, én meg vadászhatom a következő részt az éterben. No azokat vagy letöltöm és összerakom, vagy nem hallgatom meg. Elviselhető megoldás a lejátszási lista, de azzal is vannak gondok.  De az audacity arra is jó, összerakjuk a barátnőmmel (ő a szemem, én tudom, mit kell csinálni) egybe


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

deciso írta:


> Lehet
> Intel3.3GHz
> Csatolás megtekintése 1807596
> 
> ...


Akkor a probléma a régi nokia. Az újabb, de nyomógombos nokia simán netképes modern telefon, csak nem érintőképernyővel működik, hanem nyomógombokkal. Ha a szemem végleg beadja a kulcsot és teljesen megvakulok, arra állok rá, mert teljesen modern, csak nem kell érintőképernyőzni. Az utolsó nyomógombos telefonom más típus volt, de arra is letölthettem progikjat a netről és használhattam is, csak nyomógombos kezeléssel. Nem csak érintőképernyővel használhatók a telefonos alkalmazások.


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

deciso írta:


> Azzel semmit nem segítettél


Olvasd el az egész válaszomat. Arról szólt, hogy ne használj őskőkori adatot hivatkozásként. Nevetségessé teszed magad vele. Mintha Galilei korából vett adatokkal érvelnél másoknak az exobolygók kapcsán... Te érveltél 2017-tel, nem pedig én. Ez is egy segítség, bár nem neked. Aki nem figyel, azt nem téveszted meg vele. (nem tudom, miért csak olyat lehet írni, ami szerinted segítség és csak neked?)


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

deciso írta:


> Jobb ha te nem segítesz:
> A telefonnal nem akarok netezni.
> Kizárólag telefonálni akarok
> Van számítógépem azzal netezek.
> ...


Idéznék tőled, kiemeléssel: 
"*Megjegyzés:* nincs androidos telefonom mert nem tudok fizikálisan érintőképernyős eszközöket kezelni
Így appok sincsenek. "
Újabb idézet tőled, megint aláhúzok: 
" A telefonnal nem akarok netezni.
Kizárólag telefonálni akarok"
Valóban. Az általam írtak annak segítség, aki, mint állítólag te, és talán hamarosan én, nem tud használni érintőképernyőt. Nem pedig annak, aki nem akar használni semmilyen netképes modern telefont. Ha szimplán nem akarod, akkor segítsen neked a parti harkály. Ha nem akarod a népszerű és egyszerű megoldásokat használni, old meg magad a gondod, ne pedig folyamatosan másokat oktass ki. Gépésznek igaza van, veled nem érdemes beszélni, csak egy véleményt vagy hajlandó meghallgatni: a sajátodat. Esetleg még azt, aki azt mondja, igazad van. Nonszensz.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Vegetable írta:


> Nekem a fejezetenként feltöltés okoz gondod - kivéve pl. olyan podcast vagy egyéb oldalt, ahol folyamatosan végigfut a könyv. Főleg azzal van bajom, amikor a YT-ra feltölti valaki fejezetenként, én meg vadászhatom a következő részt az éterben. No azokat vagy letöltöm és összerakom, vagy nem hallgatom meg. Elviselhető megoldás a lejátszási lista, de azzal is vannak gondok.  De az audacity arra is jó, összerakjuk a barátnőmmel (ő a szemem, én tudom, mit kell csinálni) egybe


Ez más ez közös probléma
De nem érthető:
"a fejezetenként feltöltés okoz gondod "miért már?
Egy egész csoportot feltölthetsz(az összes fejezetet
És minden tárhelyre odatöltheted fejezetenként.
Amit kipróbáltam:





Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine







archive.org









pCloud - The Most Secure Cloud Storage


pCloud is the most secure encrypted cloud storage, where you can store your personal files or backup your PC or share your business documents with your team!




www.pcloud.com




Kapsz több szolgáltatást online lejátszható webes felületen
Megosztható letöltésre több féleképpen:
Fájlonként vagy teljes egységként
Teljes egységként tömörítettben is vagy megosztó linkként


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

Amiért jöttem  Nem akarja valaki - szinte bárki - felolvasni Alain Bombard - Önkéntes hajótörött című könyvét?  Leszedtem, meghallgattam, és sajnos Korompai Vali olvassa fel. A hangminőség természetesen rossz, hiszen régi felvétel, ezzel nincs baj, ki is tisztítanám az audacítyvel, de nem érdemes. A színvonal Korompai Vali jellegű. Borzalmas a felolvasás, mint az összes, amit hallgathattam tőle - ettől még meghallgatom, mert nagyon régóta szeretném újra elolvasni, de már papír alapú könyvet nem tudok olvasni, hiába a sokezer kötet 
Nem értem, hogy ha egyre több jó felolvasást hallgathatok teljesen amatőröktől, hogy lehet egy profinak ilyen rosszul olvasni? Bármit adnak a kezébe, úgy olvassa, mint egy kétévesnek készült esti mesét. Ettől rosszak a felolvasásai, nem hibahegyektől. Képtelen felnőtteknek olvasni, mindent bölcsődéseknek hangsúlyozva olvas. Szörnyű 
Ha elszenvedem magam a végéig - majdnem, mert tuti a függelék is benne lesz  -, hallgatok valamit Rudolf Pétertől vagy Kerntől, hogy újra képes legyek hinni a profikban 
Másokat is irritál felnőtt műnél a bölcsődés hangsúlyozás? (ok, az is irritál, ha bölcsiseknek beszél valaki úgy, mintha értelmi fogyatékosok lennének, de ez az én kehém )


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

deciso írta:


> Nélküled biztos megoldom.
> Vagy jön okosabb mint például Balacy aki tényleg segít
> Veszekedésedre pedig semmi szükségem
> Észrevehetted visszautasítottam ötletelésed
> ...


Két hozzászólásban két, egymást ütő dolgot írsz. Idéztem. Egyiknek segítenék, másiknak az ő baja. Jah, mindkettőt te írtad? Akkor valamelyik hazugság. Miért akarnék ezek után bármit megérteni? Azt se tudom, kit értsek meg. Aki képtelen valamire, vagy aki képes lenne, de nem akarja. Még csak végig se olvasod más írását, csak kikapsz néhány szót. Miért kéne neked segíteni? Ha egyéni megoldást akarsz, tégy úgy. Jogod van hozzá. Ahhoz se a feltöltőnek nincs köze, se senki másnak, csak neked. 
balacy próbált segíteni. A válaszod az volt: igen, szuper, *DE*... (nekedmámegintnemjóesse)
Én is próbáltam segíteni, mert nem tudsz kezelni egy eszközt (idéztelek!). A válaszod az volt: *DE *te csak nem akarod ezt, tehát amit azoknak írtam, akik nem tudják, az nem jó, és ezért én vagyok a hülye.
(ok, a hülye én vagyok, mert szóba állok veled, válaszadási kényszerem van, majd leszokok róla.)


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Vegetable írta:


> A színvonal Korompai Vali jellegű. Borzalmas a felolvasás, mint az összes, amit hallgathattam tőle - ettől még meghallgattam, mert nagyon régóta szeretném újra elolvasni, de már papír alapú könyvet nem tudok olvasni, hiába a sokezer kötet
> Nem értem, hogy ha egyre több jó felolvasást hallgathatok teljesen amatőröktől, hogy lehet egy profinak ilyen rosszul olvasni. Bármit adnak a kezébe, úgy olvassa, mint egy kétévesnek készült esti mesét. Ettől rosszak a felolvasásai, nem hibahegyektől. Képtelen felnőtteknek olvasni, mindent bölcsődéseknek hangsúlyozva olvas. Szörnyű
> Ha elszenvedem magam a végéig - majdnem, mert tuti a függelék is benne lesz -, hallgatok valamit Rudolf Pétertől vagy Kerntől, hogy újra képes legyek hinni a profikban
> Másokat is irritál felnőtt műnél a bölcsődés hangsúlyozás? (ok, az is irritál, ha bölcsiseknek beszél valaki úgy, mintha értelmi fogyatékosok lennének, de ez az én kehém


Majd megválaszolja más is ha akarja.
A mieinktől kéred a felolvasását: Alain Bombard - Önkéntes hajótörött
Majd akad válaszoló
*Én a Korompai Vali kritikádra és ellene való kirohanásodra válaszolok.
Nem kértél csak elmondtad álláspontod*
Volt már igen sokszor téma, a Korompai stílusa.
Volt ki annyira kedvelte hogy tiszteletből még a Wkipediára is megírta munkásságát (Ő nemokap)
Ám az igazsághoz az tartozik többen vannak kik nem szeretik.
Én 1-3 könyvét kimondottan kedvelem tőle
*A többi olyan hatást vált ki belőlem mint te belőled: *"úgy olvassa, mint egy kétévesnek készült esti mesét."
Na ezt a stílust senkitől se kedvelem
Az amatőr felolvasóinktól sem.
A Korompai olvasási stílusát egyszer úgy jellemeztem: "mintha táncolna" de mem keringőt kanem hipp-hoppot
Össze-vissza ugrál


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Vegetable írta:


> Másokat is irritál felnőtt műnél a bölcsődés hangsúlyozás? (ok, az is irritál, ha bölcsiseknek beszél valaki úgy, mintha értelmi fogyatékosok lennének, de ez az én kehém


*Ebban amit írtál tökéletesen egyetértünk És nem csak a téged zavar*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

*Íme az írásod natúrban:*
Amiért jöttem Nem akarja valaki - szinte bárki - felolvasni Alain Bombard - Önkéntes hajótörött című könyvét? Leszedtem, meghallgattam, és sajnos Korompai Vali olvassa fel. A hangminőség természetesen rossz, hiszen régi felvétel, ezzel nincs baj, ki is tisztítanám az audacítyvel, de nem érdemes. A színvonal Korompai Vali jellegű. Borzalmas a felolvasás, mint az összes, amit hallgathattam tőle - ettől még meghallgatom, mert nagyon régóta szeretném újra elolvasni, de már papír alapú könyvet nem tudok olvasni, hiába a sokezer kötet

Nem értem, hogy ha egyre több jó felolvasást hallgathatok teljesen amatőröktől, hogy lehet egy profinak ilyen rosszul olvasni? Bármit adnak a kezébe, úgy olvassa, mint egy kétévesnek készült esti mesét. Ettől rosszak a felolvasásai, nem hibahegyektől. Képtelen felnőtteknek olvasni, mindent bölcsődéseknek hangsúlyozva olvas. Szörnyű

Ha elszenvedem magam a végéig - majdnem, mert tuti a függelék is benne lesz -, hallgatok valamit Rudolf Pétertől vagy Kerntől, hogy újra képes legyek hinni a profikban

Másokat is irritál felnőtt műnél a bölcsődés hangsúlyozás? (ok, az is irritál, ha bölcsiseknek beszél valaki úgy, mintha értelmi fogyatékosok lennének, de ez az én kehém
----------------------
Javára már válaszoltam
Ez kimaradt?
" Nem értem, hogy ha egyre több jó felolvasást hallgathatok teljesen amatőröktől, hogy lehet egy profinak ilyen rosszul olvasni?"
Nem olvas Ő kimondottan rosszul hanem teljesen egyéni játéka szerint
*Amit legtöbben nem bírunk.
És e miatt rengeteg kritika éri*
Mindjárt megmutatom az ellenpéldát akinek tetszik:
1.#288


> Ízlések és pofonok... Én speciel szeretem Korompai Vali hangját. (Nyugodjék békében.) Most azt próbálom, hogy sikerült beiratkoznom a MVGYOSZ-be, (3000 Ft és postán is kiküldik a könyveket), s onnan szeretném kikérni amit hiányosnak találtam. Hátha ott megvan jól. S ha digitalizáltam, akkor elküldöm nekik cd-n is. Hálából. :d


2.#1,251


> Volt egy kis időm, így elkészültem Korompai Vali wikipédia oldalával. Kicsit durva, hogy 3 forrás 3 halálozási dátumot ír neki...


3.#1,036


> Korompai Valit a Durrell regényekben szívesen hallgatom,


*Lényegileg én is, fenntartással, de egyetértek azzal amit írtál*


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Vegetable írta:


> Főleg azzal van bajom, amikor a YT-ra feltölti valaki fejezetenként,


Ilyen nem igen van (én nem láttam) kis fejezetes feltöltéseket *hisz az 80 videó is lehetne*
Mert a legnagyobb szenny a YT feltöltések zöme.
Az eredeti fejezetek 15-25 percesek
És néha 80 fejezet is van
Lusta 80 videót megcsinálni és 80 feltöltést ledolgozni
És leginkább nem így szokták (én ezt figyeltem meg)
Hanem összetolnak a 80 fejezetből teszem azt 30-30 fejezetet
És ezzel kapnak kb. 3 részt
Ezt a 3 részt nyomják szemétként fel
Azért nevezem szemétnek.Mert megborította a 15-25 perces fejezetes hallgatást.
Néha még azt is elkövetik:
Kivágják az eredetiből az elválasztó zenét és a fejezet felvezető szöveget


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Vegetable írta:


> hallgatok valamit Rudolf Pétertől vagy Kerntől, hogy újra képes legyek hinni a profikban


Vagy az új generációs, amatőrből profi képességűvé vált felolvasóinktól hallgass Nagyon jók.
Gépésztől QQCS-tól, Evilától, Editke,Angel stb... a teljesség igénye nélkül


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Nem kívánok senkivel vitába szállni. Mivel csak kizárólag saját vélemény
_Rakéta Regényújság 1984/51-52. szám_




*Daphne Du Maurier* - A Manderley ház asszonya
*Daphne Du Maurier* - Minden ok nélkül
*Ez nagyon tetszett a gondolata miatt.*
Majd mondom legyen egy másik könyve is
Két könyv, ugyanazon írótól
Elsőnek hallgattam a "Minden ok nélkül" c könyvet

Majd A Manderley ház asszonya
Nos ezzel pofára estem
Ennél unalmasabb
Nem nekem-valóbb ósdi altató könyvet még nem láttam.
Vagy még ne mondjak le róla.
Már az elején az órákig tartó bozót leírás
elriasztott
Na de a *Daphne Du Maurier* - Minden ok nélkül.
Az mindjárt más


És beszéljünk még Gépész kiváló ízléséről a borítók tervezése terén is
Meg kell nézni ezt a videót a borítót ábrázolja
Statikus de rejtelmes.
Mint maga a történet


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 29)

deciso írta:


> Ez más ez közös probléma
> De nem érthető:
> "a fejezetenként feltöltés okoz gondod "miért már?
> Egy egész csoportot feltölthetsz(az összes fejezetet
> ...


Mint írtam, főleg YT. Fejezetenként feltéve 1. Keresgetni kell, hiányos lehet. 2. Ha 5 óra, indítom és megállítom. Egyben. Ha csak ott elérhető és csak fejezetenként, leszedem, összerakom, meghallgatom. 
Ennyi. 
A podcast oldalakon nem gond. Elindítom és végigjátssza. Csak YT probléma. De nem vár semmilyen megoldásra, csak zavar. 
Annyit írtam csupán, hogy ő szétvágja, én összepakolom ugyanazzal a programmal.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 29)

Vegetable írta:


> . Csak YT probléma. De nem vár semmilyen megoldásra, csak zavar.
> Annyit írtam csupán, hogy ő szétvágja, én összepakolom ugyanazzal a programmal.


Én elhiszem, hogy nem gond összepakolni!
De mutass már egy példát ahol teszem azt 80 fejezetből áll?
Ezért mondtam nincs is olyan nagy gond, mert ilyet nem találsz
Ha pedig3-8 részből áll, azt se megtalálni se összerakni nem nagy munka.
De más a kettőnk gondja.
Mutatom csak példának:
Noah Gordon-Az orvosdoktor
*Ami eredetileg: 59 fejezetből áll *és *Virágh Tibor* olvassa fel
A* YT csak hamis van* *mert 81 fejezetből áll
És van 2 részesben is
Na de kérdem Hogy csinálni ennyi szemétből vissza a  59 fejezetes Virágh Tibor félét
Az yt nem alkalmas hangoskönyv megosztásra mert szemét halom lesz belőle
Vagy egyben az egész vagy mások által szétszedett de nem a megfelelő ponton*
000 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
001 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
002 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
003 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
004 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
005 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
006 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
007 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
008 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
009 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
010 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
011 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
012 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
013 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
014 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
015 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
016 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
017 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
018 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
019 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
020 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
021 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
022 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
023 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
024 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
025 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
026 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
027 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
028 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
029 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
030 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
031 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
032 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
033 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
034 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
035 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
036 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
037 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
038 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
039 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
040 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
041 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
042 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
043 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
044 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
045 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
046 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
047 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
048 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
049 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
050 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
051 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
052 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
053 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
054 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
055 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
056 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
057 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
058 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
059 Az orvosdoktor.mp3
*Nincs jobb a klasszikus és tárhelyes megosztásnál eredeti bontást precízen hűen meghagyva
Remélem bebizonyítottam az eredeti hűségét megtartani a jó*


----------



## Vegetable (2021 Július 30)

deciso írta:


> Én elhiszem, hogy nem gond összepakolni!
> De mutass már egy példát ahol teszem azt 80 fejezetből áll?
> Ezért mondtam nincs is olyan nagy gond, mert ilyet nem találsz
> Ha pedig3-8 részből áll, azt se megtalálni se összerakni nem nagy munka.
> ...


Ez nem igaz , így általánosítva. A YT alkalmas hangoskönyv megjelenítésére. Akár 12 órás könyv is van fent. Nem probléma. A baj az, hogy ha egy 30-40 fejezetes könyvet feltesznek 30-40 részletben, amiből a YT töröl random hármat, mert csak. Mondjuk a 13., 24. és 40. részt. Hogy hallgatod meg a könyvet? Tehát a YT-ra fejezetenként feltenni bármit nonszensz. És ha mind a 40 megvan, akkor is nehéz meghallgatni őket egymás után, mert, hacsak nem csinálsz lejátszási listát megfelelő sorrendben, akkor az ötperces fejezet után fél órát keresed a következőt. Igen, vannak még olyan bolondok, akik fejezetenként teszik fel oda. Aki hallgatná, hajat tép. A podcast oldalak viszont alkalmasak rá, hogy fejezetenként teszed fel, és egyben hallgatható. Ha viszont bárhonnan letöltöm, bármikor megállíthatom, tehát nem óhajtom a gépemen fejezetenként indítgatni. Ergo összefésülöm. Ha 40 fejezet, a negyvenet. Ez pont olyan egyszerű, mint szétvágni (mivel az új fejezet elött zajhiány van, könnyű vágni is). 
Már ha látod, mit csinálsz. Én tudom, mit kell tenni, de nem látom. Ezt nem nevezném túl egyszerűnek.
A hangoskönyv lényege a felolvasás. Ha minden szó megvan, és a fejezeteket kivágod, megvan a darabolt hangoskönyv. A fejezet határa a következő: szünet-ezafejezetcim-szünet. A cím előtti szünetet bárhol elvágod, megvagy vele. Az nem változtat a hangoskönyvön, hogy három vagy öt másodperc van előtte. A szavak megmaradnak ha egyben van, ha kettőben van, ha negyven darabban van. Mind ugyanaz a hangoskönyv - amennyiben minden része felolvasásra kerül. Nem számít, hogy egy feltöltésben egy, kettő, három, vagy az összes fejezet van. Mindegyik ugyanaz a tartalom. Nézz meg két, különböző kiadású papír könyvet. Egyikben van kép, másikban nincs, vagy van, de a végére befőzve, kis betű, nagy betű, kemény kötés, puha kötés, egy kötet, négy kötet (Nagy indiánkönyv vagy Winnetu megvan?) mind ugyanaz a szellemi termék. A szavak nem hiányozhatnak, a többi sallang. Hangosan ugyanez.


----------



## Romulusi (2021 Augusztus 1)

nem értő számára írta:


> Ej legalább ne mondanál olyat, hogy pl egy filmben egy hangjátékban (beszédben) a fényeffekt, a hang effekt, a szünet az sallang





Beka Holt írta:


> QQCS842, köszönet Hans Hellmut Kirst - Farkasok című könyvének felolvasásáért! Kis híján infarktust kaptam ijedtemben miközben hallgattam. Van benne olyan rész ahol dörömbölnek egy ajtón. Éjszaka csend van, az ember lánya a rossz szemével nem olvas éjjel, inkább hangoskönyvet hallgat, frászt kaptam az első dörömbölésnél. Biztos nem tiszta a lelkiismeretem, de ugrottam olyat majd bevertem a fejem a csillárba


Ennyire nem sallang a történés elválasztó
Íme
a szerinte, sallang:

helyszín, téma, történés stb..., szerinti fontos elválasztók
És kellenek pedig nem betű


----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 2)

Ugy latom mint regi tagnak, csak le kell irnom mar sokadszora, a
*Moderaciot nem kritizaljuk.* Van email vagy privi ott lehet reklamalni.
*A Canadahun nem hirdeto oszlop, es nem is lesz az.*
NEm felel meg a mi altalunk kinalt Canadahun ami maximalisan biztonsagos oldal ,sajnaljuk.
Sehol nem latom, hogy hirdetnetek az altalatok ajanlot oldalon a Canadahunt. MIbol gondoljatok mi hirdetni fogjuk a penzes oldalt vagy olyan szemelyeket akik itt kernek penzt tamogatast a szorakozasukra, hangoskonyv karrierjuknak beinditasara?
Borzalmas nehezsegekkel kuzdunk , hogy fentartsuk a Canadahunt mindenki szamara *ingyenesen.*
MIndegy 5 Eu vagy dollar ill forint,* itt nem reklamozza senki a penzes oldalakat,* mert tagjainkat nem kivanjuk elkuldeni mas oldalakra hogy vagjak le oket.
Sem 1000Ft-ert sem tobbert nem rakhat fel senki burkult vagy nyilt penzes oldalakat hirdeteset, meg mi, a ti szorakozasotokat finanszerozuk tobb segito taggal, teljesen ingyenesen.
*A Canadahun tamogatasa nem jar elonyokkel,* megkoszonjuk tamogatoinknak,akinek van modja tamogatni az oldalt. A tagjaink tamogatasa a szerverkoltsegre megy ami $500 , es egyszer jott ossze ez az osszeg , igy minden honapban melyen zsebbe kell nyulni hogy megjelenhessunk.
Ezert kerunk segitseget mert nem tudjuk ezt finanszerozni. Sajnos nem vagyok se gazdag de meg jomodu se. A Canadahun 3 Terra ill valamivel tobb , tobb tag tarhelynek gondolja, pedig nem az. /a biztonsagi mentest mi is elvegezzuk ami dupla helyet igenyel/
Nem art azzal is tisztaba lenni jelenleg nem tudunk adni garantaltan 20-40 gigas helyet es azt sem tartom korekt modszernek ,hogy tobbszori regisztraioval kijatszatok azt a weboldalt aki befogad benneteket es tarhelyet ad, tudjatok ezt sem tamogatjuk, meg semmi link nem korekt dolgot.

MIndenesetre osszefogunk jonni a Ch vezetoivel es atfogjuk gondolni , ha 5 Eu elfogadhatonak talaljatok es nem sok de rendszeres amit mas oldalakon elfogadtok akkor mi is at tudunk allni fizetos oldalla raadasul van egy 20 eves multunk.

Meg egy, hamar kenytelen vagyok megmagyarazni miert is tiltottalak ki , olyan stilusba irsz , sertegetsz tagokat ami szinten nem megengedett nalunk.
MEgkoszonom ha eltunsz egy idore mert valoszinu nem fog hianyozni a sertegeteseid senkinek.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Augusztus 4)

doppio írta:


> mioderációt senki se kritizálja az hogy a törlőkendős hasra-ütve ellenszenv alapon töröl
> 
> Írhatod törlőkendő magad.


Utoljára szólok, akit folyamatosan kritizálsz az semmit nem törölt tőled! Most viszont téged igen!


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 8)

Egy hangoskönyv kapcsán jön az párhuzamos munkák gondjai

Petőfi Sándor: *János vitéz* (Nagy Ervin előadásában)

A hangoskönyv előadók és a szinkron színészek munkája.
Lehet igen hasonló annyiban mindenképp össze vannak "zárva mikrofonnal és a beszéd és előadó képességükkel.
Hozzák létre a hanganyagot.






Az egyik kedvencem. Nagy Ervin
Ki megszólal a szinkron-színészekért
Napjaink egyik legfoglalkoztatottabb szinkronszínészének elege van a munkakörülményekből, és a kollégái összefogásával próbálja kikényszeríteni a változásokat.

Nagy Ervin egyébként sem arról híres, hogy véka alá rejtené a véleményét, a Magyarszinkron.hu-nak adott interjúban pedig konkrétan hadat üzent a szinkronszakma kizsákmányoló munkáltatói ellen: "Az elmúlt 30 évben, a szinkron berkein belül kialakult egy modern rabszolgaság, én pedig az ez ellen való tiltakozásnak egyértelműen élharcosa szeretnék lenni.

Elege van a rabszolgatartókból mondja és hozza a példát

Ha nincs belső összefogás.
Ehhez Rajnai Zoltán esetét hozta fel példának, *aki Mickey egér magyar hangjaként próbált meg fizetésemelést kiharcolni nem csak magának, hanem a kollégáinak is, de a cég tárgyalás helyett titokban elkezdett új színészt keresni, aki olcsóbban elvállalja.*
Az ilyen színészeket Nagy Ervin úgynevezett szégyenlistára tenné, ami azért megnehezítené a kívülről való bejutást, de szerinte egyszerűen nincs más megoldás: "Nonszensz az a tény, hogy a forgalmazók és a tévék lenyomják az árakat, a stúdiók mennek utánuk, mindennek pedig a színészek, a rendezők, a hangmérnökök, a vágók, a fordítók isszák meg a levét, tehát mindenki, aki a szinkron világában dolgozik.
A Nagy Ervin kit én a tanárból ismerek


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 9)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *A százéves ember, aki kimászott az ablakon és eltűnt*
> *Jonas Jonasson*
> Rejtő Jenő a messzi északon, Svédországban reinkarnálódott. _Jonas Jonassonnak_ hívják. Ez a Jonasson pedig nekiállt, és megírta a modern, 21. századi Svejket. Fülig Jimmy szelleme összetalálkozott az egykori cseh bakával, s ennek a találkozásnak frenetikus történetfolyam lett az eredménye. A történet a következő: egy svéd kisvárosban, az idősek otthonában *születésnapi ünneplésre készülnek: az otthon lakóját, a százéves Allan Karlssont akarják felköszönteni* - el tudnak képzelni ennél érdektelenebb kezdést?
> Pedig ez a ravasz _Jonasson _bizony így kezdi kalandregényét, hogy aztán átcsapjon egy teljesen kiszámíthatatlan és végtelenül vicces ámokfutásba, amelynek minden egyes fordulata elismerő csettintésre készteti az olvasót, és minden bekezdésben ott van legalább egy, de inkább több ütős poén.
> ...



Ez ihletett Mert jól olvasta fel QQCS842
Ide is teszem ami a tanulság mint leginkább az embertelenül bánó személyzet
És korlátozás a túl alárendeltség és a túl sok kimerítő és létet korlátozó szabály miatt
Válik sivárrá
Ezt látta meg a svéd író:

*

Már csak egy óra választotta el attól, hogy az idősek otthona
társalgójában kezdetét vegye a születésnapi ünnepség. Maga a polgármester is hivatalos rá. Meg a
helyi sajtó. Meg az otthon összes öreg lakója. Meg a teljes személyzet, élén a harapós természetű
Alice nővérrel.
Csak a főszereplőnek nem állt szándékában részt venni rajta.*

*Egyébként is, Alice nővér már
többször bebizonyította, hogy hetedik érzékkel rendelkezik (bárhova dugta is Allan a pálinkáját,
mindig megtalálta), és ki tudja, talán már most is gyanakszik,

Így került Allan a malmköpingi idősek otthonába, ahol épp megürült az 1. számú szoba.*
*Alice nővér fogadta, aki kétségtelenül kedvesen mosolygott rá, de az otthon házirendjének ismertetésével az
élettől is elvette Allan kedvét. Alice nővér elmondta, hogy a házban tilos a dohányzás, tilos alkoholt
fogyasztani, és 23 óra után tilos tévét nézni. Elmondta továbbá azt is, hogy 06.45-kor lehet a
hétköznapokon reggelizni, hétvégén pedig egy órával később. Ebédelni 11.15-kor lehet, uzsonnázni
15.15-kor, vacsorázni pedig 18.15-kor. Ha valaki kimegy, és későn jön haza, az már aznap nem
kaphat enni.
Alice nővér ezután ismertette a zuhanyozásra és a fogmosásra vonatkozó szabályokat, a külső és a
belső látogatók fogadásának szabályait, elmondta, mikor osztják ki az orvosságokat, és hány órakor
lehet külön kívánságokkal zaklatni Alice nővért vagy valamelyik kollégáját a vészhelyzeteket kivéve,
melyek egyébként a nővér szerint ritkán fordulnak elő. Az otthon lakói általában véve, tette hozzá
Alice nővér, túl sokat nyavalyognak.
– Szarni bármikor lehet? – kérdezte Allan

*


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 26)

_Alice nővér ezután ismertette a zuhanyozásra és a fogmosásra vonatkozó szabályokat, a külső és a
belső látogatók fogadásának szabályait, elmondta, mikor osztják ki az orvosságokat, és hány órakor
lehet külön kívánságokkal zaklatni Alice nővért vagy valamelyik kollégáját a vészhelyzeteket kivéve,
melyek egyébként a nővér szerint ritkán fordulnak elő.
Az otthon lakói általában véve, tette hozzá Alice nővér, túl sokat nyavalyognak.

*élettől is elvette Allan kedvét (a túlszabályozás)

Jonas Jonasson



*_


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 27)

Most hallgattam egy könyvet
Azt mondanám valamiben olyan mint a Harry Potter
fantasy
De sokkal jobb mert nyelvezete csodálatos.
Annyi ritkán használt szép szó van benne
Amit csak Kolozsvári Grandpierre Emil tudhat
A mesélési képessége jobb mint a csak varázslásokat előhozó Rowling
Az másképp kalandos
Ez a mienk, a népmesevilág furfangos szergénlegényhőse
Kolozsvári Grandpierre Endre mesét dolgoz fel. Szóval feldolgozást olvasunk, jó hosszan, de cseppet sem unalmasan. Amolyan kapzsi gazdagot nevetségessé teszi a szegény legény-fajtát. Lehet rajta izgulni is, meg mosolyogni is.

A népmesék játékos költőisége csillámlik és az adomák vaskos szókimondó merészsége, ki-kitörő nevetése harsan fel minduntalan a csillagszemű juhász életének kalandos történetében. Nem sokkal Mátyás király halála után, a birtokos urak torzsalkodásai közepette kezd vándorolni Kicsi Jankó az országban, hogy szolgálatot kerítsen magának. Rövidesen a becsületes Darkóczy uraság juhásza lesz, feleséget szerez magának, boldogsága azonban nem sokáig tart. A szomszéd, a harácsoló Ambrus püspök török segítséggel elfoglalja Darkóczy birtokát, s az asszonyokkal együtt Kicsi Jankó feleségét is foglyul ejti. A fiatal juhász erről kezdve minden úton-módon igyekszik borsot törni a garázda főpap orra alá, számításait minduntalan áthúzza, s a nép már első "odacsapása" után azt híreszteli róla, hogy ő az igaz-tevő, csillagszemű juhász. Így lesz a saját igazáért harcoló Kicsi Jankóból a nép igazságának védelmezője és jelképe. Ambrus püspök hatalmát megtöri, feleségét is visszaszerzi - de a kötelesség nem hagyja többé nyugodni, további életét is a nép szolgálatának szenteli.
Ez most nagyobb élményt adott.
Még akkor is ha felolvasás kicsit egyhangúbb mint gépész felolvasásai.
Jó minőségben, jó szerkesztéssel csinálta meg QQCS842
És nem kell mindig Jack Reacher.
Ebben is van annyi kaland
Köszönet QQCS842 A csillagszeműért
rögtön mutatok egy találóan szemléltető képi hasonlatot a ránk kiszabottsorsról

_*Ahogy a víz sem tehet mást, mint hogy mélybe fut a magasból, *_úgy röpült most minden gondolata Anyicska felé, vissza a boldogságtól sugaras múltba…
Nos milyen szó az *epekedik?*
Mennyivel jobb mint a vágyakozik.Még az áhítozik-nál is érdekesebb
elepedni valamiért.
Nem tudom de szép


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 9)

Konsztantyin Szimonov-Élők és holtak


rodeoclown írta:


> Sajnálom a tévedésem, Valóban nem Bodor Tibor az előadó.


Nem tehetsz róla.
Mondjam azt mindenütt, még torrenten is ez van a darabban lévő
És már a *Kolonel *félében se lehetünk biztosak
Ő tudja mije van neki.
Talán csak a vakoktól lehetne megkeríteni az eredetit.
Mert ott létezik
Olyat várok ki azt meg tudja tenni!!


----------



## rodeoclown (2021 Szeptember 9)

battuta írta:


> Konsztantyin Szimonov-Élők és holtak
> 
> Nem tehetsz róla.
> Mondjam azt mindenütt, még torrenten is ez van a darabban lévő
> ...





battuta írta:


> Konsztantyin Szimonov-Élők és holtak
> 
> Nem tehetsz róla.
> Mondjam azt mindenütt, még torrenten is ez van a darabban lévő
> ...


----------



## rodeoclown (2021 Szeptember 9)

Rákerestem náluk, de csak egyféle képen szerepel Brei irással. Hangoskőnyv formában se híre, se hamva!


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 10)

rodeoclown írta:


> Rákerestem náluk, de csak egyféle képen szerepel Brei irással. Hangoskőnyv formában se híre, se hamva!


Ez igaz én is azt találtam a* nem túl jó keresőjükben.(online) *és nem külön vannak a hanganyagok.
Miféle könyvtár az hol nem kategorizálnak hordozó és műfaj szerint, és mindenképp??
Kívülálló ennyit lát mit te is láttál
De ne hidd senki ne higgye, hogy az egykor elkészült 24 hangkazettás Bodor Tibor felolvasás nincs meg.
Meg van az, épp csak* belsősnek* kell lenni hozzá.
Az új nyilvántartásuk rosszabb lett mint a régebbi xls
Nekem még meg van a 2013. november 21 évi katalógus 613 sorszámmal szerepel 24 hangkazetta
Akkor még megvolt nekik és meg is van mert bedigitalizálták és nem is 1 példány lehetett a kazettás verzióból.
Mellékelem a valamikori nem online és jó katalógust.(A 2019-ben már nincs benne)


----------



## Hamunatra (2021 Szeptember 10)

papapig írta:


> *J.K.Rowling - Az ickabog*
> 
> Akkora, mint két ló. A szeme tűzgolyó. A karmai borotvaélesek. Vigyázz, mert jön az Ickabog… Duskáldia egykor a világ legboldogabb országa volt. Bővelkedett aranyban, egy pompázatos bajszú király uralkodott rajta, és olyan fenséges kolbászok, sajtok és sütemények készültek városaiban, hogy aki csak megkóstolta őket, táncra perdült örömében! Birodalomszerte minden szép és jó volt, kivéve a ködös északi részt, Lápföldét, ahol egy régi rege szerint a szörnyűséges Ickabog tanyázott. Minden épeszű ember tudta, hogy az Ickabog csak legenda, rossz gyerekek ijesztgetésére való. De a legendáknak megvan az a furcsa tulajdonságuk, hogy néha önálló életre kelnek… Vajon egy mendemonda megbuktathatja a közkedvelt királyt, és térdre kényszerítheti az országát? Annyi biztos, hogy két bátor gyerek olyan kalandba sodródik miatta, amire maguktól sose vállalkoztak volna. A világ egyik legkiválóbb elbeszélőjének sajátos hangulatú meséjét a szereplők színes tárháza és a fantáziadús cselekmény teszi minden korosztály számára feledhetetlen olvasmánnyá.



Ha YouTube-os feltöltés lementett verzióját teszed fel, akkor azt jelezd, nevezd meg a felolvasót, add meg a csatornáját, ez így fair vele szemben.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 10)

Hamunatra írta:


> Ha YouTube-os feltöltés lementett verzióját teszed fel, akkor azt jelezd, nevezd meg a felolvasót, add meg a csatornáját, ez így fair vele szemben.


És itt nincs is szerintem keresnivalója a YouTube-n már szétosztottnak
Eddig az volt a CH értéke
Hangoskönyveket mutattunk be
A Lee Child könyvek is ez volt a megosztási helye
Hígulunk hígulunk
Legalább átpaterolnák egy olyan topikot nyitva mi a youtubeseké
Különben is minek YouTubek-nek itt reklámot csinálni

Mi mások vagyunk
Mi vagyunk a hangoskönyvek a rövidfejezetes mp3


----------



## ametiszt99 (2021 Szeptember 10)

papapig írta:


> *Lee Child - Elveszett holnap*
> 
> Jack Reacher, a világutazó volt katona a mai napig nem felejtette el a kiképzés során szinte a vérévé vált technikákat. Minden rezdülésre felfigyel, a szeme sarkából nézi a körülötte állókat, agya pedig rögzít minden olyan apró mozzanatot, amely elüt az átlagostól. Az utóbbi pár percben például egy nőt figyel, aki a felületes szemlélő számára csak egy a többi fáradt utazó közül, aki a New York-i metrón haladnak úti céljuk felé Reacher éles szeme azonban azokat a jeleket is észreveszi, amelyeket mások nem. Látja, hogy az asszony tartartása megváltozott, az arckifejezése zavart. És már azt is tudja, kinél látott ilyen viselkedést korábban: a robbantásra készülő öngyilkos merénylőknél…
> Reacher tudja, hogy pillanatokon belül szörnyű katasztrófa színhelye lehet a zsúfolt metrókocsi, ezt pedig mindenáron meg kell akadályoznia. Odalép a nőhöz, ám próbálkozása kudarcba fullad: a nőt már semmi sem térítheti el szándékától Zsebéből fegyvert ránt elő, és egy pillanat múlva fejbe lövi magát.
> ...


Szia .
Itt valami nem jó, a könyv ,vagy a fájlok címe nem egyezik.A felolvasó csak most kezdte el nemrég az elveszett holnapot a youtube-on.
Ametiszt


----------



## ametiszt99 (2021 Szeptember 10)

battuta írta:


> És itt nincs is szerintem keresnivalója a YouTube-n már szétosztottnak
> Eddig az volt a CH értéke
> Hangoskönyveket mutattunk be
> A Lee Child könyvek is ez volt a megosztási helye
> ...


Szerintem nagyon is jó, hogy itt is megosztják a youtube-os könyveket.A legtöbb feltöltő fejezetekre osztva teszi fel youtube-ra a könyveket hetek,hónapok alatt.Abban viszont Hamunatrának igaza van hogy, felolvasó megérdemli,hogy megemlítsék a nevét.Nagyon ügyesek és nagyon sok munkát fektetnek bele.Azt hiszem, hogy a jó hangoskönyv teljesen mindegy honnan jön,minél több annál jobb.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 10)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szerintem nagyon is jó, hogy itt is megosztják a youtube-os könyveket.A legtöbb feltöltő fejezetekre osztva teszi fel youtube-ra a könyveket hetek,hónapok alatt.


Legyen jó!
Engem az zavar ugyanabban a hangoskönyvek topikba teszik itt fel, ahol az *mp3 klasszikus* évek óta megszokott
valóban fejezetes és igazi hangoskönyvek vannak.
És nem is fejezetesen teszik közzé a YouTube-n túl sok darab lenne gondolhatják(de lejátszási listával beolvasná mind)
Mert miféle fejezetes az ha pl"Lee Child: Elveszett holnap - 21-25. fejezet Felolvassa: uncle Nick"
Szívem szerint még a rádiójátékoknak is önálló témát tartanák.
Hisz a rádiójáték teljesen másra átdolgozott, nem felolvasás.
A youtube is hangzó média nem hangoskönyv
És mi van azzal az elvvel?:
*Itt (CH) nem reklámozható más felület*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 10)

papapig írta:


> Lee Child - Elveszett holnap


Valóban a baj nem jár egyedül linkjei vannak ott
D*e azt külön köszönni jöttem a datás fájlok mind 100 MB alattiak.*
Tehát prémium nélküli letöltéssel lehet.
Hisz olyan drága lett a data, már nem váltok prémiumot.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 11)

jeszenakjanos írta:


> Hamvas Béla - Silentium


Véletlenül két azonos linket tettél be


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 11)

jeszenakjanos írta:


> Hamvas Béla - Silentium (Rátóti Zoltán 2009)


Két azonos link.
Hiányzik a 2.


----------



## papapig (2021 Szeptember 11)

ametiszt99 írta:


> Szia .
> Itt valami nem jó, a könyv ,vagy a fájlok címe nem egyezik.A felolvasó csak most kezdte el nemrég az elveszett holnapot a youtube-on.
> Ametiszt


Szia!
Igazad van, ezt jól benéztem. Kijavítanám, de nem tudom törölni


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Szeptember 11)

papapig írta:


> Szia!
> Igazad van, ezt jól benéztem. Kijavítanám, de nem tudom törölni


Jelentésben kérd a link cserét, segítünk.


----------



## hegyisas (2021 Szeptember 12)

papapig írta:


> *Lee Child - Elveszett holnap*
> 
> Jack Reacher, a világutazó volt katona a mai napig nem felejtette el a kiképzés során szinte a vérévé vált technikákat. Minden rezdülésre felfigyel, a szeme sarkából nézi a körülötte állókat, agya pedig rögzít minden olyan apró mozzanatot, amely elüt az átlagostól. Az utóbbi pár percben például egy nőt figyel, aki a felületes szemlélő számára csak egy a többi fáradt utazó közül, aki a New York-i metrón haladnak úti céljuk felé Reacher éles szeme azonban azokat a jeleket is észreveszi, amelyeket mások nem. Látja, hogy az asszony tartartása megváltozott, az arckifejezése zavart. És már azt is tudja, kinél látott ilyen viselkedést korábban: a robbantásra készülő öngyilkos merénylőknél…
> Reacher tudja, hogy pillanatokon belül szörnyű katasztrófa színhelye lehet a zsúfolt metrókocsi, ezt pedig mindenáron meg kell akadályoznia. Odalép a nőhöz, ám próbálkozása kudarcba fullad: a nőt már semmi sem térítheti el szándékától Zsebéből fegyvert ránt elő, és egy pillanat múlva fejbe lövi magát.
> ...


Nem találja a kereső a fájlokat


----------



## papapig (2021 Szeptember 12)

Beka Holt írta:


> Jelentésben kérd a link cserét, segítünk.





hegyisas írta:


> Nem találja a kereső a fájlokat


----------



## papapig (2021 Szeptember 12)

Bocs de hibás a komment . Menj közvetlen a fájlra és meglátod. Nem tudtam kijavítani


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 12)

hegyisas írta:


> Nem találja a kereső a fájlokat



Ne mondd már a data link chekker mind jónak mutatja
Az zavarhatta meg hogy közreadó besorszámozta és így nem https-l kezdődött
*És egy sor, egy egész link legyen*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 12)

hegyisas írta:


> Nem találja a kereső a fájlokat





papapig írta:


> Lee Child - Elveszett holnap


Ne sorszámozd be máskor a link elejét a sor végén pedig entert nyomj
*És egy sor, egy egész link legyen sorszám nélkül.*
És szuper jó hogy 100MB alattiak a darabok
A fájlnév azért hosszú neked mert túl sok mindent belezsúfoltál
pl: /11.Lee_Child__Ford._Gieler_Zsuzsa_Felolv._uncle_Nick
Rövidebb neveket jobban járst


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 12)

papapig írta:


> Bocs de hibás a komment . Menj közvetlen a fájlra és meglátod. Nem tudtam kijavítani


Már elküldtem neki privátban a jó formátumban lévő linkeket.

Tanács neked, újra tenni üzeneted szép gondos formában
Utána kéred törlését az előzőnek.


----------



## hegyisas (2021 Szeptember 12)

battuta írta:


> Már elküldtem neki privátban a jó formátumban lévő linkeket.
> 
> Tanács neked, újra tenni üzeneted szép gondos formában
> Utána kéred törlését az előzőnek.


Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## papapig (2021 Szeptember 12)

battuta írta:


> Már elküldtem neki privátban a jó formátumban lévő linkeket.
> 
> Tanács neked, újra tenni üzeneted szép gondos formában
> Utána kéred törlését az előzőnek.


Köszönöm a segítséget, örülök neki. Még kezdő vagyok a feltöltések terén.
Viszont uncle Nick felolvasása nagyon tetszett és szerettem volna,ha minél többen élvezitek.
Bocs a kellemetlenségért.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 12)

papapig írta:


> Még kezdő vagyok a feltöltések terén.


Az nem feltöltés hanem üzenet szerkesztés megfelelő formátumba külalakra stb..
Csak tedd azt úgy ahogy írtam
És ez itt nem a beszélgetés helye(se nem a reklámé)


Tanács neked, újra tenni üzeneted szép gondos formában
Utána kéred törlését az előzőnek.

Ne sorszámozd be máskor a link elejét a sor végén pedig entert nyomj
*És egy sor, egy egész link legyen sorszám nélkül.
És rövidebb fájlneveket használj*


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Egy könyv két felolvasó
Nemrég töltöttem le a már meglévő mellé Lee Child: A baj nem jár egyedül
felolvassa uncle Nick
A mostani felolvasó kevésbé határozott, kevésbé karakteres hang.
Igazat írtak a kommentek: kiegyensúlyozott, tisztán érthető felolvasás, kellemes hangja van.
És az is igaz amiként én jellemeztem
Kicsit álmosító de azért jól olvas.Másik könyvben talán erélyesebb lesz
Én mégis a QQCS842 félét fogom választani


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 17)

papapig írta:


> Köszönöm a segítséget, örülök neki. Még kezdő vagyok a feltöltések terén.
> Viszont uncle Nick felolvasása nagyon tetszett és szerettem volna,ha minél többen élvezitek.
> Bocs a kellemetlenségért


A felolvasásai jók(kis kritikával)
És valóban ha letöltöd megoszthatod
Nekem is tetszik, közepesen "csak"
a tanácsokat mik a praktikusság és az alaposság megkövetel
Jó követni tartani
És folyamatosan tokéletesíteni


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2021 Szeptember 18)

toncsi64 írta:


> Úgy tűnik ez már nem elérhető


Szerintem valaki direkt utazik a feltöltéseimre és valahogy törölteti a datával. Akkor majd kitalálok mást... Nem szegi kedvem! Nem vagyok sértődős.


----------



## tesztalany (2021 Szeptember 18)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> Szerintem valaki direkt utazik a feltöltéseimre és valahogy törölteti a datával. Akkor majd kitalálok mást... Nem szegi kedvem! Nem vagyok sértődős.


Válts fiókot, azaz regisztrálj egy új email-lel. Ha a data.hu egyszer talált nálad illegális feltöltést, akkor azután már figyeli egy bot a feltöltéseidet, majd azt ellenőrzik.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 18)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> Szerintem valaki direkt utazik a feltöltéseimre és valahogy törölteti a datával. Akkor majd kitalálok mást... Nem szegi kedvem! Nem vagyok sértődős.


Nem segít a név váltás sem annak idején jencuska is végigjárta ezt
Nem segít mert másképp is azonosíthat
Egyelőre válts tárhelyet mint más is.
Nézd qqcs-t ő kettőzötten adja közre data +mega
mások is a megát választották.
Nem értem nem veszi észre a data? öngyilkosság amit tesz


----------



## tesztalany (2021 Szeptember 18)

battuta írta:


> Nem segít a név váltás sem annak idején jencuska is végigjárta ezt
> Nem segít mert másképp is azonosíthat
> Egyelőre válts tárhelyet mint más is.
> Nézd qqcs-t ő kettőzötten adja közre data +mega
> ...


Régebben IP. illetve IP tartományra is szűrtek, de az nem jött be, mert a legtöbb szolgáltató dinamikusan osztja ki az IP-t. 
Arra is figyelni kell, hogy ha nem Premium az acc. akkor 60 nap inaktivitás, le nem töltés esetén automatikusan törlődhetnek. 
Érdemes VPN-t használni, akkor az IP nem azonosítja feltöltőt, így semmi IP alapú szűrés nem fog működni.


----------



## Kolonel0708 (2021 Szeptember 18)

tesztalany írta:


> Régebben IP. illetve IP tartományra is szűrtek, de az nem jött be, mert a legtöbb szolgáltató dinamikusan osztja ki az IP-t.
> Arra is figyelni kell, hogy ha nem Premium az acc. akkor 60 nap inaktivitás, le nem töltés esetén automatikusan törlődhetnek.
> Érdemes VPN-t használni, akkor az IP nem azonosítja feltöltőt, így semmi IP alapú szűrés nem fog működni.


2024-ig élő az előfizetésem a datán. Szerintem más van a törlések mögött, amikor régi rádiós anyagot 10-essével töltök föl, és mindet!! törlik akkor szerintem "valaki" szórakozik, meglátja itt a feltöltésem és jelenti.. mert egyébként csak egy egy fájlt törölnének.
Majd feltolom máshova.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 19)

Kolonel0708 írta:


> 2024-ig élő az előfizetésem a datán. Szerintem más van a törlések mögött, amikor régi rádiós anyagot 10-essével töltök föl, és mindet!! törlik akkor szerintem "valaki" szórakozik, meglátja itt a feltöltésem és jelenti.. mert egyébként csak egy egy fájlt törölnének.
> Majd feltolom máshova.


Nem érdemes se névváltáson agyalni se VPN műszaki háttérrel veckődni
Már írtam Jancuska is így járt!
Tárolóhelyet kell váltani.
A data meg hagy fulladjon bele öngyikosságába.
A rossz üzletpolitikája miatt és aljas törölgetéseibe.


----------



## balacy (2021 Szeptember 19)

"A data meg hagy fulladjon bele öngyikosságába.
A rossz üzletpolitikája miatt és aljas törölgetéseibe."

Nekem nem törölnek semmit: oda kell figyelni a felhasználási feltételekben leírt időkre, és arra, hogy ne kerüljön fel olyan anyag, amibe bele lehet kötni. Az érzékenyebb témákat érdemes más oldalakra rakni, mert sok országban mások a szabályozások. Sok helyen csak a jogtulajdonos szólhat a jogsértésért, és nem fogadják el a ""valaki" szórakozik, meglátja itt a feltöltésem és jelenti.." jelentgetést...


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 20)

papapig írta:


> Kérésre
> *Bogáti Péter - Az utolsó ember*


Mondom hogy folyamatosan tökéletesíteni kell az üzenet formáját is.
Hisz tájékoztatni kell.
Látod mindenkitől
A mű szerző-cím forma
A műfaj
A felolvasó(előadó) neve
A mű tartalma
A mű lejátszási ideje
Ennyi legfőbb tájékoztatás


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 20)

Körkérdés
Mond valakinek vaklamit konkrétabban mint azt hogy egy előadó.
Az a művésznév hogy: *Kishankiss ?*
Szerepel a neve a Wikipedia szerkesztővitájában mint megszólítás





Szerkesztővita:Kishankiss – Wikipédia







hu.wikipedia.org




Szerepel a neve egy index Fórumon a Fidelio-s csoportra utalással








Hiányzó Fideliósok


most azért is nyitok egy topikot, az ötletet-nem tagadom a filmesek :hiányolt fórumozók topicjábol loptam, igenis vannak kérdéseim, s hiányaim pld vlk.appassionata, ki tudja hol van ????? Brünhilde, egy aranyos wágneros ugyanigy sieglinde pld pld sok tagról nem is tudjuk van e, nincs e...




forum.index.hu




pontosan itt:



> hé Galen koma gyere mán egy kicsit piszkoskodni, mer unatkozok irhatnék most verseket de megette a cicám az ötletemet,irhatná vmi fórumot, ahhol szeretnek marhulni / valami fidelios is jöhetne, Zeneszke..*kisshankiss*, meg a többi,én nem tudom mla pacifütyi van ezzel a világgal











Hiányzó Fideliósok


most azért is nyitok egy topikot, az ötletet-nem tagadom a filmesek :hiányolt fórumozók topicjábol loptam, igenis vannak kérdéseim, s hiányaim pld vlk.appassionata, ki tudja hol van ????? Brünhilde, egy aranyos wágneros ugyanigy sieglinde pld pld sok tagról nem is tudjuk van e, nincs e...




forum.index.hu




A fidelio





Fidelio.hu







fidelio.hu




Bármit tudtok rakjuk össze


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 23)

Egyre jobban tetszik az uncle nick nevű felolvasó
Az Elveszett holnapnál járok


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Szeptember 23)

Nem csodálom, nekem is tetszik, amit csinál.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 24)

Iszméné írta:


> Nem csodálom, nekem is tetszik, amit csinál.


Valamelyik könyvének ajánlása?


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Szeptember 24)

Én mindegyik könyvét meghallgattam, és mindegyik tetszett. Volt szórakoztató irodalom - Wodehouse, azzal kezdett, komolyabb : Merle - A sziget, krimik, és Reacher, amit érdemes meghallgatni, mert más, mint QQCS842 felolvasása.
Nem akarom itt a csatornájának linkjét reklámozni, de ha beírod a yt. keresőjébe, hogy "A felolvasó" ki fogja adni.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 24)

Iszméné írta:


> Nem akarom itt a csatornájának linkjét reklámozni,


Könyv ajánlást említettünk hogy.. és nem csatornát
És nem is ajánlottál konkrétat: (mindegyik)


battuta írta:


> Valamelyik könyvének ajánlása?


A Reachert nehéz volt elfogadni QQCS után


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Szeptember 24)

Mindegyiket ajánlottam, ki ki nézze meg, és döntse el, hogy meg akarja-e hallgatni, vagy sem.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 24)

Az ajánlás az ajánlás és nem mindre mondott: válaszd ki magad.
Az ajánlás kiemel és mond pár szót róla
------------------
De kérdek mást
A múltkor jól kiderítettél egy szinkront
Van érzéked hozzá
Kértem itt információt egy Névről: *kisshankiss*
Hátha itt megint ügyes leszel.


----------



## Iszméné (2021 Szeptember 25)

Fekete Zoltán szinkronját nem kellett kiderítenem, mert felismertem a hangját, tehát tudtam. 
A mostani kérdésedhez nincs támpontom, hogy milyen platformon találkoztál vele, mint előadóval. Ezekből a beidézett részletekből nem lehet kiindulni, kevés. 
Utalhat valamilyen formában Hankiss Elemérre, vagy a fiára, Ádámra is.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 25)

Iszméné írta:


> A mostani kérdésedhez nincs támpontom, hogy milyen platformon találkoztál vele, mint előadóval.


Van a Szimonov- Élők és holtak Bodor Tibor felolvasás a vakoktól
Itt közzétette ilyen adatokkal Kolonel.
A link már halott
Én megtaláltam torrenten ugyanezzel az adatokkal:felolvassa Bodor Tibor
Amit én észleltem
A felolvasó NEM Bodor Tibor hanem valaki más.
A fájlok száma 9.
És már ott a torrenten írtak hogy Az előadó *Nem Bodor*
És hogy a 9 fájl, *csak a 2. fejezetig tartalmazza a könyvet
Erre írtam Kolonelnek.*
Az Ő már nem elérhetőjét adja közre
Erre vissza ír.
Neki sem a Bodor van meg hanem a *Kisshankis* féle
Tőle hallom először a nevet
És mondja hogy a kisshankis nagyon jó
De neki is csak a 9 egységes van meg.
Átküldtem mintának az első részt
Megállapítottuk, ugyanaz mindkettőnké
És nekem is tetszik
De csk a 2.fejezetig van meg.
Visszakérdezek tőle ki az a* .kisshankiss*?
Annyit mond egy olyan név mint bármely felolvasó pl Evila v.gépész
Mivel neten sincs sehol nyoma, se annak a műnek se más műnek tőle.
Ezért Koloneltől ismét kérdem:Ki az .*kisshankiss* honnan szedi a nevet?
*Nem válaszol, csend*
Mára már olyan titokzatos az a mű: Szimonov-Élők és holtak
Mind a Vakok Bodor féle
Mind az állítólagos Kisshankiss *eltűnt*
Én már csak azt szeretném tudni ki az a .*kisshankiss*
Én is hangzás alapján Hankiss Elemérre asszociáltam
De ez soha sem biztos.
Vakot mondunk mindketten ezzel
Több szem kell ehhez.
A Kolonel félét az ál Bodort hiába adnám közre semmi nem utal benne előadóra
Nincs mellékelt adatok
Nem hangzik el benne az előadó
Egyébként nem csupasz felolvasás
Hanem orosz hadi és egyéb zenékkel hangulatot csináló felolvasás.
Igen jóízű.


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 27)

Aki olvassa annak!
Ki van tagként kapcsolatban az *MVGYOSZ*-szervezettel?
Valaki vegye fel vele a kapcsolatot és keressen meg engem itt


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 4)

Meglátások Ken Follet-ről
A Kingsbridge-trilógia kapcsán
Csalódott vagyok mint minden alkotóban, aki túlerőltet oly módon egy sikert, hogy utána ír még hozzá mert egy recept bevált
Elkészült neki 1990-ben a nagy sikerű "A katedrális"
majd 2008-ban a számomra még jobb "Az idők végezetéig"
Majd 2020-ban "Egy új korszak hajnala"
Nos az első két könyv hozott egymáshoz képest újat
De az utólag megírt a sorozat 0,5 tagja az előzmény
Nem hozott semmi újszerűt
Én klisének látom. A karakterek hasonlásága miatt a történet bonyolítása konfliktusai is Az idők végezetéig-nél bevált
Fordulatokat és jellemeket tartalmazza.
Nem egy az egyben de sok klisé jelleg van benne.
Aki persze ezzel kezdett akkor a másik tűnik neki átemeltnek
Önmagában a könyv jó. De engem zavar ha nagy hasonlóságot látok meg.
Még szerencse hogy befejezte a Kingsbridge központú történelmi könyvét
A időben 4. könyvet a A tűzoszlop-t nem olvastam hallgattam
Arról nem tudok semmit.Hangoskönyvben nem készült el
a 0.5 felolvasója uncle nick
Azért a könyvet is lehet élvezni,ha nem figyelünk a hasonlóságra
Ő van olyan jó mint Virágh Tibor "Az idők végezetéig"-ben


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 6)

> Iszméné írta:
> A mostani kérdésedhez nincs támpontom, hogy milyen platformon találkoztál vele, mint előadóval.



*Ismét mert még nincs eredmény:*​​Van a Szimonov- Élők és holtak Bodor Tibor felolvasás a vakoktól
Itt közzétette ilyen adatokkal Kolonel.
A link már halott
Én megtaláltam torrenten ugyanezzel az adatokkal:felolvassa Bodor Tibor
Amit én észleltem
A felolvasó NEM Bodor Tibor hanem valaki más.
A fájlok száma 9.
És már ott a torrenten írtak hogy Az előadó *Nem Bodor*
És hogy a 9 fájl, *csak a 2. fejezetig tartalmazza a könyvet
Erre írtam Kolonelnek.*
Erre vissza írt.
Az Ő sem a Bodort adta közre

Neki sem a Bodor van meg hanem a *Kisshankis* féle
T*őle hallom először a nevet*
És mondja hogy a *kisshankiss* nagyon jó
De neki is csak a 9 egységes van meg.
Átküldtem mintának az első részt
Megállapítottuk, ugyanaz mindkettőnké
És nekem is tetszik
De csak a 2.fejezetig van meg.
Visszakérdezek tőle ki az a* kisshankiss*?
Annyit mond egy olyan név mint bármely felolvasó pl Evila v.gépész
Mivel neten sincs sehol nyoma, se annak a műnek se más műnek tőle.
Ezért Koloneltől ismét kérdem:Ki az *kisshankiss* honnan szedi a nevet?
*Nem válaszol, csend*
Mára már olyan titokzatos az a mű: Szimonov-Élők és holtak
Mind a Vakok Bodor féle
Mind az állítólagos Kisshankiss *eltűnt*
Én már csak azt szeretném tudni ki az a *kisshankiss*
Én is hangzás alapján Hankiss Elemérre asszociáltam
De ez soha sem biztos.
Hibásat mondunk mindketten ezzel a tippel.
A Kolonel félét az ál Bodort hiába adnám közre semmi nem utal benne előadóra
Nincs mellékelt adatok
Nem hangzik el benne az előadó
Egyébként nem csupasz felolvasás
Hanem orosz hadi és egyéb zenékkel hangulatot csináló felolvasás.
Igen jóízű.


Szóval tömören kérdem: :Ki az *kisshankiss*
Több szem kell ehhez.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 10)

Mivel több rossz könyvet hallgattam főleg nőktől.
Ezért visszanyúltam
Van gépésznek pár "filmhang" könyve
Vinny az 1 ügyű(filmhang)
Tizenkét dühös ember(filmhang)
Patric Hamilton - Gázláng (filmhang)
Egy becsületbeli ügy(filmhang)
Most ezeket hallgatom mert jók


----------



## vizeshuba (2021 Október 11)

battuta írta:


> Mivel több rossz könyvet hallgattam főleg nőktől.
> Ezért visszanyúltam
> Van gépésznek pár "filmhang" könyve
> Vinny az 1 ügyű(filmhang)
> ...


A vinnyt feltennéd. már nem elérhető egyik sem. ezt még nem ismerem


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 11)

vizeshuba írta:


> A vinnyt feltennéd. már nem elérhető egyik sem. ezt még nem ismerem


Hangosban csoda lett


----------



## vizeshuba (2021 Október 11)

battuta írta:


> Hangosban csoda lett


Köszönöm! Ez nem volt a yutobon sem! Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy sikerült. A többi tetszett!


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 11)

vizeshuba írta:


> Köszönöm! Ez nem volt a yutobon sem! Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy sikerült. A többi tetszett!


Saját archívum
És mind eredeti
Nem youtube elbarmolt verziók
Mikor átszabják lustasági okokból
pl egybeöntik a 30 részest mit soha többet szét nem szed senki
Ez pl csak egy mp3.
Indokolt mert nem könyv eredetileg
A könyveket fejezetekre osztják az írók
Jó (precíz) felolvasó pedig fejezetenként tagolva készíti el.
Közzé elválasztót tesz(vagy 3 mp szünet vagy dramaturgiai zene)


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 15)

Sziasztok!
Pár éve Youtubeon hallgattom a Bűn és Bűnhődést hangoskönyvben, Bodor Tibor előadásában és most nem találom sehol. Valakinek nincs meg véletlenül? Nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## kincses01 (2021 Október 17)

Sziasztok. Mi a véleményetek erről a Balabolkával készült hangoskönyvről?
Nem mondom, hogy nem lehet megmondani, hogy szoftver csinálta, de nekem eddig ez hasonlít legjobban a természetes emberi beszédre.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 18)

kincses01 írta:


> Mi a véleményetek erről a Balabolkával készült hangoskönyvről?


Technikai érdekesség nem több
Nem tetszik a hangszín
Ha eddig: "eddig ez hasonlít legjobban a természetes"
Akkor nem emberi.
Hát miért ne legyen akkor emberi?
Szaporodnak az amatőr felolvasók
Én őket választom!!


----------



## kincses01 (2021 Október 18)

battuta írta:


> Hát miért ne legyen akkor emberi?


Az én esetemben ezt nem nehéz megválaszolni. 
Az amatőr és a profi felolvasók is gyakran nemcsak felolvasnak, hanem el is játszák a felolvasott könyvet.
Ez engem általában zavar. Mások ezt inkább szeretni szokták. Sok amatőr felolvasó pedig sajnos kínosan sokat bakizik, miután elfárad a hangja. És ezért lassan készül el a könyv. 
Ami fontosabb, hogyha sikerül olyan programot csinálni, amivel vissza lehet adni a természetes emberi beszédet, akkor én dönthetem el hogy mit hallgatok meg. Ha megvan a számítógépen a könyv, ami tetszik(és pont ezen az Weboldalon több tízezer könyv van feltöltve), akkor 20-30 perc alatt lehet belőle hangoskönyvet készíteni.
A hangszín pedig csak részletkérdés(ez a feltöltő is váltogatja). Azt mindenki beállíthatja a saját ízlésének megfelelően.


----------



## medvegy (2021 Október 19)

kincses01 írta:


> Az én esetemben ezt nem nehéz megválaszolni.
> Az amatőr és a profi felolvasók is gyakran nemcsak felolvasnak, hanem el is játszák a felolvasott könyvet.
> Ez engem általában zavar. Mások ezt inkább szeretni szokták. Sok amatőr felolvasó pedig sajnos kínosan sokat bakizik, miután elfárad a hangja. És ezért lassan készül el a könyv.
> Ami fontosabb, hogyha sikerül olyan programot csinálni, amivel vissza lehet adni a természetes emberi beszédet, akkor én dönthetem el hogy mit hallgatok meg. Ha megvan a számítógépen a könyv, ami tetszik(és pont ezen az Weboldalon több tízezer könyv van feltöltve), akkor 20-30 perc alatt lehet belőle hangoskönyvet készíteni.
> A hangszín pedig csak részletkérdés(ez a feltöltő is váltogatja). Azt mindenki beállíthatja a saját ízlésének megfelelően.


Ezt megteheted már most is, nem kell szenvedni a szerepjátszott élőbeszéddel. 
Az ember nem gép. Érzelmei vannak, hangsúlyoz, árnyal. Egy valamire való akár színész, akár amatőr nem fog monotonon ledarálni valamit - ha pedig mégis megteszi, az az emberek döntő többsége számára - számomra is - monoton, unalmas, hallgathatatlan és követhetetlen. Bár van persze, aki akár akaratlanul is erre törekszik, ha öt percet meghallgatsz tőle, mindent hallottál, amit valaha is felolvas - és remek sikerei vannak. Kinek mi a mérce.
Ha te steril szépségekre vágysz - kedves egészségedre


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 20)

medvegy írta:


> Bár van persze, aki akár akaratlanul is erre törekszik, ha öt percet meghallgatsz tőle, mindent hallottál, amit valaha is felolvas -


Csak erre a kicsire válaszolok.
Mert úgy gondolod: "_öt percet meghallgatsz tőle, mindent hallottál, amit valaha is felolvas"_
Ebből nem következik hogy csak a közepes mennyiségű eszköztárral rendelkezőt lehet egysíkúnak találni.
Aki nagyon sokfélét használ
Azt is ki lehet ismerni és éppoly laposnak és önmagát ismétlőnek találom!!
Mondok egy példát nem a legjobbat: _Galambos_ Péter (galamb)
Én 2-3 könyv után úgy kiismertetem hogy nem más mint önmaga sablonkainak használata.
A hozzászólásod elejével egyetértek: amit *az ember és a gép közti soha utol nem érhető különbséget indoklod*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 20)

kincses01 írta:


> akkor én dönthetem el hogy mit hallgatok meg.


Döntsd el de csak magadnak a gépi és az emberi különbséget
És én csak örülnék
Ha nem szennyeznék le az internetet
gépivel készült hangoskönyek terjesztésével


----------



## medvegy (2021 Október 21)

battuta írta:


> Ebből nem következik hogy csak a közepes mennyiségű eszköztárral rendelkezőt lehet egysíkúnak találni.
> Aki nagyon sokfélét használ
> Azt is ki lehet ismerni és éppoly laposnak és önmagát ismétlőnek találom!!


Igazad van, vannak felvett manírok, amire, ha nem figyel az ember, ismétlődnek, kiismerhetők és unalmassá válhatnak. Bár azért van óhatatlan és kikerülhetetlen modorosság - azt csak akkor tudod megérteni, ha magad is felolvasol. Hosszú szövegnél akaratlanul is alkalmazni fogod, egy idő után még akkor is, ha igyekszel figyelni rá. Van rá megoldás, persze, de egy idő után az is ismétlődésnek fg tűnni, a végtelenségig pedig azért nem lehet újat kitalálni.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 21)

kincses01 írta:


> A hangszín pedig csak részletkérdés(ez a feltöltő is váltogatja). Azt mindenki beállíthatja a saját ízlésének megfelelően.


A hangszín is egy emberi adottság.
És már ettől sikeres lehet egy ember
De fontosabb a hanglejtés és a hangsúlyozás
Ezekre nem taníthatató a gép


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 21)

medvegy írta:


> Igazad van, vannak felvett manírok, amire, ha nem figyel az ember, ismétlődnek, kiismerhetők és unalmassá válhatnak.


Én úgy nevezem beskatulyázza magát a színész.
Példa rá Harsányi Gábor "Én lenni görög diplomat" ijedt hanglejtése bejött neki az a film
20 évig mindig ismételte
Jó estét nyár jó estét szerelem gyilkosa
Tényleg jól játszotta
De berögződött.Főleg hogy siker és kliséként visszahozta ezerszer


Ment neki ez a sokkolt, sírós belesodródottság


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 21)

Ginál Márton írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Pár éve Youtubeon hallgattom a Bűn és Bűnhődést hangoskönyvben, Bodor Tibor előadásában és most nem találom sehol. Valakinek nincs meg véletlenül? Nagyon megköszönném!


A Karamazov Testvérek meg van, azon kívül van bárkinek Dosztojevszkij hangoskönyv? Bármelyik könyvének örülnék hangoskönyv formátumban. Vagy esetleg egy tipp merre keressem őket?


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 22)

Ginál Márton írta:


> azon kívül van bárkinek Dosztojevszkij hangoskönyv


Ami neked meg van, azt add közre a megfelelő fórumban
Persze kell állandó taggá válnod elébb (20 üzenet + 2 nap)
Én ezek nyomát láttam:
Fjodor Mihalylovics Dosztojevszkij - A Karamazov testvérek
Fjodor Mihalylovics Dosztojevszkij - A félkegyelmű


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 22)

Karamazov Testvéreket innen töltöttem le: https://ufile.io/wctbeq0h
Egyépként nagyon jó könyv! Mindenkinek ajánlom, talán a legjobb könyv amit eddig hallgattam.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 22)

Ginál Márton írta:


> Karamazov Testvéreket innen töltöttem le: https://ufile.io/wctbeq0h
> Egyépként nagyon jó könyv! Mindenkinek ajánlom, talán a legjobb könyv amit eddig hallgattam.


Te ezt nem érted
A megosztásnak alaki formái vannak
Ha majd állandó tag leszel.Meglátod a Hangoskönyveket
Ott osztasz meg mindent (itt tilos)
Az alábbi ajánlott külalaki formák szerint:
Szerző-cím(páros)
Felolvasó
kép a műről
Alá tartalom leírás
Alá pedig egy tárhely-link ahová te feltöltötted
kicsomagolási információkat se felejtsd
-------------------
Szóval az égész épp úgy szépen megszerkesztve, mint bárhol eddig láttál ilyet
(Nem új amit írtam)
Legyél igényes


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 22)

battuta írta:


> Te ezt nem érted
> A megosztásnak alaki formái vannak
> Ha majd állandó tag leszel.Meglátod a Hangoskönyveket
> Ott osztasz meg mindent (itt tilos)
> ...


Értem, köszönöm!


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 23)

Ginál Márton írta:


> Értem, köszönöm!


segítek még valamiben
Abban hogy a 20 hozzászólást ne ebben a témában szerezd meg
Elcsúfítja
Hanem a könnyített topikokban a jelenléti ív, tanács a húsz hozzászólás gyűjtésére,








Jelenleti iv II.


4




canadahun.com












Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez


A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok, akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást. Így elkerülhető, hogy a nem megfelelő beírások a későbbiekben törlésre...




canadahun.com




És a szójátékok bár ott nem írhatsz egymás után többször ki kell várni míg ír utánad valaki.








szólánc melléknevekkel


őszinte




canadahun.com












utolsóból - első szótaglánc


Az utolsóból - első, szótag játék már olyan hosszúságot ért el, hogy célszerűnek látszik újat indítani a helyébe.Ezzel természetes lehetőség kínálkozik a régi törlésére 45500 szólánc nem őrizendő gondolom Játékszabály: A játék utolsó oldalán(lapján) lévő utolsó válaszadó szavát kell folytatni...




canadahun.com


----------



## balacy (2021 Október 25)

Anno indult egy kezdeményes amiben közös hangoskönyvtár kialakítását indította el a szervező. Ha még érdekes, akkor viszonossági alapon megoszthatnánk egymással amink van... ötezer feletti cím van nekem.
Ha érdekes, akkor magánban elérhető vagyok a szervezőnek.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 25)

balacy írta:


> Anno indult egy kezdeményes amiben közös hangoskönyvtár kialakítását indította el a szervező. Ha még érdekes, akkor viszonossági alapon megoszthatnánk egymással amink van... ötezer feletti cím van nekem.
> Ha érdekes, akkor magánban elérhető vagyok a szervezőnek.


ineralisi volt a illető de innen kitiltották azóta
Alábbi üzenetét törölték



> nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy reagáltatok, és ahogyan reagáltatok, azt is! az történt napközben, hogy most rá lehet készülni egy nagyon alapos rendezgetéssel, pakolgatással eltöltött néhány hónapra míg összehangoljuk, ki mit csinál meg átgondoljuk, hogyan tovább, míg beáll a dolog olyanra, ami szépen működik szinte magától (hehe, na persze...). de most nagyon jól érzem magam, nagyot léptünk előre egy egységes adatbázis felé, ahol minden megvan,





> Hogy teljesen őszinte legyek, a szándék az, hogy majd a Tündéri Társaság megtölti minden jóval, ami az eszébe jut, amit megtalál megatöbbi, csak legyen egy helyen az egész, és ha valami előre nem látható természeti katasztrófa történik, akkor vissza lehessen tölteni egyben az egészet - valahova. tehát elméletileg nincsen megkötés, teljesen kritikátlanul, organikusan összeálló gyűjteményt vizionálunk. szedegetünk, gyűjtögetünk, aki akar segíthet. alternatíva lehet pl a Megán, GDrive-on összepakolt gyűjteményekre, amit mindenki magának gondoz, a pCloudon nagyjából ugyanúgy lehet építkezni, csak onnan, azt hiszem, könnyebb áthúzni az anyagot a mi tárhelyünkre. kis keresgélés után döntöttünk a pCloud mellett, de nagyjából ugyanaz, mint a Mega, csak svájci, nem kínai.


----------



## balacy (2021 Október 25)

battuta írta:


> ineralisi volt a illető de innen kitiltották azóta
> Alábbi üzenetét törölték


köszi.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 25)

És mit akarsz most csinálni talán épp ugyanazért tiltották ki
Ő tárhelyet és összegyűjtést akart pont mint te


> Hogy teljesen őszinte legyek, a szándék az, hogy majd a Tündéri Társaság megtölti minden jóval, ami az eszébe jut, amit megtalál megatöbbi, csak legyen egy helyen az egész, és ha valami előre nem látható természeti katasztrófa történik, akkor vissza lehessen tölteni egyben az egészet - valahova. tehát elméletileg nincsen megkötés, teljesen kritikátlanul, organikusan összeálló gyűjteményt vizionálunk. szedegetünk, gyűjtögetünk, aki akar segíthet.


Még csak a tárhelynevét se szabad kiejteni időnként
Törölték az üzeneteket pedig technikairól volt beszélve miért jobb a "Mega" a "Data"nál


----------



## balacy (2021 Október 25)

battuta írta:


> És mit akarsz most csinálni talán épp ugyanazért tiltották ki
> Ő tárhelyet és összegyűjtést akart pont mint te
> 
> Még csak a tárhelynevét se szabad kiejteni időnként
> Törölték az üzeneteket pedig technikairól volt beszélve miért jobb a "Mega" a "Data"nál


Nem követtem az eseményeket, nem tudom miért zárták ki. Én nem akarok itt semmit szervezni, vagy közösségi tárhelyeket létrehozni. Nem látom értelemét.


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 25)

Én sem tudom
De mikor beírtad rögtön eszembe jutott hogy hol láttam azt amire hivatkoztál


balacy írta:


> Anno indult egy kezdeményes amiben közös hangoskönyvtár kialakítását indította el a szervező. Ha még érdekes, akkor viszonossági alapon megoszthatnánk egymással amink van... ötezer feletti cím van nekem.
> Ha érdekes, akkor magánban elérhető vagyok a szervezőnek.


És figyelmedbe ajánlom az épp ilyen céllal létrejött archve org -t.
Nonprofit digitális világkönyvtár
Bár onnan is tűnnek el anyagok.Épp gépész panaszkodott


----------



## vizeshuba (2021 Október 29)

Olvastam, sokan keresték Duncan Shelley - Az elme gyilkosai trilógiát. 
Nem tudom szabad e ide youtube linket tenni, ezért csak megemlítem 
mind a három könyv fel v an töltve!
Ha off, akkor bocsánat!


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 29)

Csak beszélgessünk mit láttam a youtuben
És nem igaz itt senki se kereste a Duncan Shelley
Beszélt róla gabac hogy másutt kérték itt nem kérte senki
vagyis off
Sajnálom nem került másképp szóba
De feltölteni szabad kérések nélkül is
Saját megosztásként persze
Gépész hangoskönyv és megérdemel egy saját feltöltést
Tedd fel ha már belekezdtél
*Az I kötetet elszúrta a feltöltő mert összeöntötte egy óriás fájllá*
Tedd fel a megára de utána tartsd frissen a linket mert jogvédők törölgethetik
Ahol "Könyv Moly" megosztotta onnan leszedhető
*Ki gondos feltöltő mert fejezetenként tette fel*
És megára feltehető


----------



## vizeshuba (2021 Október 29)

battuta írta:


> Csak beszélgessünk mit láttam a youtuben
> És nem igaz itt senki se kereste a Duncan Shelley
> Beszélt róla gabac hogy másutt kérték itt nem kérte senki
> vagyis off
> ...





battuta írta:


> Csak beszélgessünk mit láttam a youtuben
> És nem igaz itt senki se kereste a Duncan Shelley
> Beszélt róla gabac hogy másutt kérték itt nem kérte senki
> vagyis off
> ...


én itt láttam: #1,302
tehát nem igaz, hogy nem kereste senki!


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 29)

vizeshuba írta:


> én itt láttam: #1,302
> tehát nem igaz, hogy nem kereste senki!


Miket beszélsz még nincs is ebben a témában 1302 üzenet
Még csak #109 nál járunk
Másik témában mint írtam csupán beszéltek róla
Egymást beidézve de *konkrétan* senki nem kérte
Nézd meg csak általánosságban mondja: *#1,302 *
Arról beszél nincs fájlmegosztó
Hát töltsd le te a youtuberől ha már belebotlottál
És tedd fel fejezetenkénti bontásban egy fájlmegosztóra
*A youtubenak ez a baja egy fájlba van aki összeönti*


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 29)

vizeshuba írta:


> Olvastam, sokan keresték Duncan Shelley - Az elme gyilkosai trilógiát.


Konkrétan senki nem kereste itt a CH-n
Azt olvashattad hogy: "sokan keresték"
De mindegy is!
Töltsd fel te a nélkül hogy kárné keresné valaki
De fájl-megosztósan és fejezetesben
Ne YouTube-ről emlegess
A fájlmegosztós link is és a youtube is eltűnik
*A általad feltöltötteket tartsd karban.*
Ha törölnek pótold.
Ez az igazi munka nem az hogy láttam itt és itt


----------



## vizeshuba (2021 Október 29)

battuta írta:


> Miket beszélsz még nincs is ebben a témában 1302 üzenet
> Még csak #109 nál járunk
> Másik témában mint írtam csupán beszéltek róla
> Egymást beidézve de *konkrétan* senki nem kérte
> ...


Te is most kezdted? A hangoskönyv és társai III. - ban találtam.
Van olyan is! Nézd meg! Én úgy vettem ki a szövegből, hogy keresték de már nincs megosztva. De végül is teljesen mindegy.
Ha kell valakinek, ott van!


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 30)

vizeshuba írta:


> Te is most kezdted? A hangoskönyv és társai III. - ban találtam.
> Van olyan is! Nézd meg! Én úgy vettem ki a szövegből, hogy keresték de már nincs megosztva. De végül is teljesen mindegy.
> Ha kell valakinek, ott van!


A hangoskönyv III-ban én találtam meg linket is adtam hogy elolvasd nem kereste konkrétan senki
Észrevehetted én linkként tettem oda az üzenetszámot.
Ezért hivatkozási alapod a "sokan kérték" mondatra nem jó, nem kérte senki *csak odaírta saját mondatával* "sokan kérték"
És hogy elkezdtél beszélgetni a hangoskönyv IV-nél
Hogy mit láttál a YouTube-n
Az pedig beszélgetés és nem megosztás
Hangoskönyv tematikus topik a hangoskönyv helye nem a dumcsié
Kevered a témákat
Hát ne keverd
Ha feltöltesz mert kérték megnevezed ki kérte.
De "Kérésre" hivatkozás nélkül is megoszthatsz.
Egyszerűen nekifogsz és írod a megosztást, tartva magad a külalaki formához
Mert a megosztásnak olyanja van
*De annak külalaki formája van*
Apropó ha még nem igazodsz el az oldalakon.
Akkor még ne írj tematikus témába.
Ismerkedj tanulj 6 hónap múlva kitanultad a CH-t
Ki kell tanulni formáját mindennek
pl a linket: *#466 *
Ő itt nem keresi hanem megosztja a Gépész felolvasását
*Alakilag megdelelően* csak a kép és a fájl azóta megszűnt
És belefáradt a pótolgatásába.
Pedig úgy kell közzétenni hogy magad osztod meg és tatod karban a linkjeidet.
a külalaki formákra találsz leírást:


https://canadahun.com/temak/hangosk%C3%B6nyv-%C3%A9s-t%C3%A1rsai-iv.61500/#post-5759357


Idézet jön
_




A belinkelt hangoskönyveket a jól bevált gyakorlatnak megfelelően ne csak pontos szerző-cím adatokkal lássátok el, hanem a megszokottak szerint a tájékozódók és a gyűjtők számára szükséges paraméterekkel is.
Feltöltés javítását - hogy biztosan elolvassa - priviben kérjétek a feltöltőtől.
Ha a feltöltő javít, ne csak a jó linket tegye fel, hanem a teljes hsz-t.
A kérést is pontos szerző-cím-extra adatokkal legyetek szívesek ellátni.
A *szövegmezőbe* is, kérlek, pontosan írd be *a szerzőt és a mű címét*, mert a kereső a csatolmányokban nem keres. Ímélcím nyílt megadása kerülendő!
Technikai és egyéb kérdésekre a megfelelő topicokban találtok választ.
Hangoskönyv: a szigorú értelemben vett és a vele szellemi rokonságban álló készítmény.
*Minden* más *off*, és *törlésre kerül*.

A CanadaHun közössége nevében köszönettel:
Ladysla_


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 30)

A fájlmegosztós link is és a youtube is eltűnik
*A általad feltöltötteket tartsd karban.*
Ha törölnek pótold.
Ez az igazi munka nem az hogy láttam itt és itt
Van néhány kitartó és tiszteletre méltó tag
Ki képes rá pl Kolonel , jeszenakjanos , ametiszt 99 , dzsefff , ...

Én akkor töltöm újra ha kérik és még megvan a gépemen. De valóban tárhelyeket kell váltani
Most a legegyszerűbb a mega
Csak megmutatom neki a könyvtárat és felviszi a könyv összes fejezetét.
Ha a feltöltés eltűnik 6 hónap alatt
Nem baj mert könnyű után tölteni


----------



## battuta (2021 November 1)

Van egy Lee Chid könyv mi nem nyerte meg tetszésemet
qqcs ezt is felolvasta
Hogy miért nem tetszett a könyv?
Mindegy hosszú elmondani.
Ellenben qqcs könyv készítéseinek érdemeihez ki kell emelni ezt is
*A Lángoló sivatag.*
Ez érdeme nem a színielőadási képesség, hanem, hogy rendkívül jól érzi a könyv ritmusát feszültségeit
Ezt miben látszik nekem?
A hang effektekben.
Lehet nem mindenki veszi észre, mert olyan diszkrét, *amikor az kell.*
Van a vége felé egy zuhogó esőben, koromsötétben történő embervadászat (párharc)
A könyv váltogatja a helyszínt.
Ide qqcs betett egy kicsit hallható zörejt, érzékelteti a helyszínváltást (talán egy csésze oldalára koccanás?)és (egy dob ütés lecsengése?)
Nem tudom. De épp hogy nem drámai fokozás, inkább csak jelzés a helyszín váltásra.

Csatolás megtekintése elválasztó.mp3
Nagyon örülök a megoldásának
Ez emeli qqcs-t a készítők között magasabb fokozatba.
Pótolja azt, miben nem annyira..
A jó munkásember, a szerény visszahúzódó de nagyon alapos, jó zenei érzékű hosszútávon is kitartó felolvasó.


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 4)

Most egy valóban jó hangoskönyvet hallgatok.
*Graham Greene - Utazások nagynénémmel. *
Elmondja - nagyon jól - Székhelyi József.
Picit groteszk, ám így is komoly tartalma és sodrása, lendülete van. 
Szórakoztató, elgondolkodtató és stílusos. 
Utóbbi Ungvári Tamás remek fordításának is köszönhető.
Felénél tartok, de jeleztem csak, hogy egyszerűen kitűnő. 
Számomra ez a jó, élvezhető hangoskönyv.
Mielött - nem találtam, ezért felteszem a Hangoskönyvekhez.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 5)

medvegy írta:


> Most egy valóban jó hangoskönyvet hallgatok.
> *Graham Greene - Utazások nagynénémmel. *
> Elmondja - nagyon jól - Székhelyi József.


Igen jó hogy bemutatod
De nem derül ki mitől jó.
Ha netán Székhelyi József
Akkor megkérdezlek mert, azt az üzeneted láttam először
És rögtön feltűnt ott a megosztásnál
Ott nagyon hidegen mondtad és miért?
Elmondja: Székh...
Ez hideg
Én élvezem a fokozatokat
felolvassa, előadja
A felolvassa az alap, előadja a maximum
De ez az elmondja meglep:
melegebb mint a felolvassa de kevesebb mint az előadja
--------------
A másik szokatlan hely a dropbox
egyesével látom a fájlokat még ki kell tanulni hogy egy kattintással miként hozza le mind (egyben jött le mind, helyes)



medvegy írta:


> Elmondja: Székhelyi József
> Mp3, 13 óra, 635MB


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 5)

battuta írta:


> --------------
> A másik szokatlan hely a dropbox
> egyesével látom a fájlokat még ki kell tanulni hogy egy kattintással miként hozza le mind (egyben jött le mind, helyes)


A dropboxban borzasztó egyszerű a letöltés. Jobbra fent a gombok a képernyőnél egymás mellett - Sign in, sign up, save to dropbox és a legszélső jobbra a download. Legztóbbira rányomsz, egy zip fájlba tömörítve azonnal letölti az összeset.


----------



## balacy (2021 November 5)

Csak általánosságban: én a JDownloader 2 programot használom, java-s, elmegy minden oprendszeren, sokat tud, és ismeri a legtöbb fájlmegosztót. Mega, data, dropbox, youtube és még sok egyébre is jó.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 6)

medvegy írta:


> save to dropbox és a legszélső jobbra a download. Legztóbbira rányomsz, egy zip fájlba tömörítve azonnal letölti az összeset.


Ezt csináltam de üzenetemben ott is volt a válasz:



battuta írta:


> egy kattintással miként hozza le mind (egyben jött le mind, helyes)


Látod?
Egyben jött le mind, írom
Más szavakkal: letöltötte


----------



## battuta (2021 November 8)

medvegy írta:


> Most egy valóban jó hangoskönyvet hallgatok.
> *Graham Greene - Utazások nagynénémmel. *
> Elmondja - nagyon jól - Székhelyi József.
> Picit groteszk, ám így is komoly tartalma és sodrása, lendülete van.
> Szórakoztató, elgondolkodtató és stílusos.


Ez még nem ellent mondás.
A könyv még nem fogott meg(unalmas lassú)
De jelzem átaludtam jó sok részt
*A felolvasó valóban jó és kár hogy már nincs közöttünk*
A könyv pedig sokadik és ébrenlétes hallgatásra lehet jó
Nem szabadna aludni közben. (én épp arra használom a hangoskönyveket)
A moly dicsérte.


----------



## Fantomi99 (2021 November 8)

Ha hosszú távon utazom és nincs beszélgető partnerem, a hangoskönyv hallgatásával előbb odaérek. Néha még hamarabb is.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 9)

Egyszerűen jó szórakoztatás a hangoskönyv.
Képes annyit érni mint egy film


----------



## battuta (2021 November 9)

Székhelyi József jó
*És kérek még tőle könyvet*
A Együgyű monológ a kutya szívéről megvan
Jó volt tőle a Mikszáth Kálmán-Két választás Magyarországon I-II


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 9)

battuta írta:


> A könyv még nem fogott meg(unalmas lassú)


Hát... na. Lentebb magad írod - nem kellene elaludni közben    
Egyébként egyáltalán nem lassú és messzemenően nem unalmas, sőt - időnként kapaszkodni, figyelni kell, hogy kövesd. 
Ez nem ponyva - ez szépirodalom. A tartalma, a stílusa is annak megfelelő. Soha nem olyan sodrós, érdekfeszítő, mint egy kalandregény.

*"A felolvasó valóban jó és kár hogy már nincs közöttünk" - így van.*
Székhelyit mindig szerettem. Egyedi, érdekes, mesélős stílusa van. Ebben a könyvben pedig remekül ad vissza hangulatokat, fest fel portrékat a hangjával.


battuta írta:


> Nem szabadna aludni közben. (én épp arra használom a hangoskönyveket)


Juuujj, de nagy szervát adtál... khmmm.. így már jobban értem, miért tetszik neked pár dolog...    


battuta írta:


> A moly dicsérte.


Ez a könyv tényleg jó, még, ha a Moly dícsérte is  (Utóbbival időnként komoly fenntartásaim vannak, ugyanis elég procc és sznob társaság tud ott összejönni néha)
Ám Graham Green - Graham Green. Ez pedig egy sokrétegű, átlapolt, anekdotákkal tűzdelt, mégis egységes és biztos kézzel felvázolt történet. Nekem érdekes és jó kikapcsolódást ad.
(Egyébként én is fülhallgatóra alszom el, csak időben leteszem. Mellette pedig napközben, ha főzök, vagy sétálok, vagy akármikor, ha időm van, hallgatom. Ne csak iccakára próbáld, nagyobb élményt fog adni, nem csak ez - és sokkal jobban felismered a különbséget a félálomban húdejó, egyébként rettenet és a miezmár, de napközben meg tökjó között is  )


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 9)

battuta írta:


> Székhelyi József jó
> *És kérek még tőle könyvet*


Verne - Nyolcvan nap alatt a föld körül. 
Jól ismert könyv ugyan, de Székhelyivel jó végigutazni


----------



## battuta (2021 November 10)

Nyolcvan nap alatt a föld körül Nincs meg
youtube egyben 4.5 óra nem kell
De más nincs, pedig elkészült 10 órában


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 10)

battuta írta:


> Nyolcvan nap alatt a föld körül Nincs meg
> youtube egyben 4.5 óra nem kell
> De más nincs, pedig elkészült 10 órában
> Csatolás megtekintése 1826100


Majd hét vége körül megkeresem, nekem megvan valahol


----------



## battuta (2021 November 10)

medvegy írta:


> Juuujj, de nagy szervát adtál... khmmm.. így már jobban értem, miért tetszik neked pár dolog...


Most azt hiszed érted, de lecsapott labdának jó
A hallgatásban az éjszakai körülmény különösen más mint a felszínes nappali
Egyrészt baj ha kiesnek részek, de mégsem baj mert 10-15-ször hallgatok meg valamit
Amiből az következek tökéletesen összeáll folyammá
És származik belőle egy előny a finom rezdüléseket felszínes hallgató nem veszi észre.
Villamoson oda sem képes figyelni az csak háttér.
A sötétség csendje és magánya ad még egy óriási dolgot tested, szellemed elmélyült részévé válik az olvasó és a könyv.
És felfokozottan jönnek elő a hibák is és a különösen jók is.
Teljes meditációban vagyok
Térjünk rá a hangeffektre ami már annyit volt emlegetve
A Farkasok ajtón dörömbölése
Az éjben ez nem jött elő jobban nálam.Csak elismerést váltott ki
Azért példa mert volt egy másik elmélyült ki írta: "akkorát ugrott majd a szívbaj jött rá"
Lehet Ő is néma csendben hallgatta.Vagy elmélyülős fajta.
De a "miért tetszik nekem pár dolog..." mondatod nem tudom hová tegyem.
Nézzük a Korompai Valit.
Töbekkel ellentétben voltam bátor azt mondani rossz igen rossz de nem mindenütt
Van könyve mi jó és pont rá szabták
Nem fejtetted ki mi ez: "miért tetszik nekem pár dolog..."
Egyszerűbb megtalálni mi nem jó.
A Bodor valóban egy idő után egysíkú
De én jónak tartom addig amíg ki nem ismerem
A QQCs-nak a legelső műve tetszett a Kele
Laza jó szerepalakító mesélős közvetlen hangú
Később is jó, de már idegesített az őrmesteri hangosság.
De belsőről inkább ne
Összességében úgy is a férfiak tetszettek jobban beszélve jobb hangszínen.
Kivéve a fura de jó hangú Angel-t
Külsősökből már unásig leírtakat


----------



## battuta (2021 November 10)

medvegy írta:


> és sokkal jobban felismered a különbséget a félálomban húdejó, egyébként rettenet


Az első mondat igaz félálomban élmény mert felfokozott minden
De ez nem baj az én élményem
Az egyébként rettenet részt tagadom (az a te gondolatod róla)
Miért tagadom?
Mert igen sokszor újra hallgatom, legközelebb teljes ébrenlétre fut be
És akkor is jónak ítélem


----------



## battuta (2021 November 10)

medvegy írta:


> Ez a könyv tényleg jó, még, ha a Moly dícsérte is  (Utóbbival időnként komoly fenntartásaim vannak, ugyanis elég procc és sznob társaság tud ott összejönni néha)


Ezzel egyetértek
Bár ott is megfigyelheted 5 lehúzós után jön valaki aki mer dicsérni
Vagy fordítva 5 émelygőn kírívóan dicsérőérő trendet teremteni akaró után jön aki meri mondani nem jó
És az nem sznob ki nem lohol mások után


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 10)

battuta írta:


> A sötétség csendje és magánya ad még egy óriási dolgot tested, szellemed elmélyült részévé válik az olvasó és a könyv.
> És felfokozottan jönnek elő a hibák is és a különösen jók is.


Ez igaz - ám ehhez életmód szükséges. Én hízelgek magamnak azzal, hogy külön rákészülés nélkül is meghallom és felismerem, ha valami kiváló, vagy csapnivaló. Persze, mindenben lehet találni jót is, rosszat is.


battuta írta:


> Teljes meditációban vagyok
> Térjünk rá a hangeffektre ami már annyit volt emlegetve
> A Farkasok ajtón dörömbölése
> Az éjben ez nem jött elő jobban nálam.Csak elismerést váltott ki


Rendben is van, persze. Én nem hegyezem ki ennyire a dolgokat - talán amiatt is, mert más füllel hallgatom. Mi az a más? Jól tudod, én is készítek anyagokat - én néha úgy figyelem, hogy én mit csinálnék másképp. 
Effektek. Igen, nagyon hatásosak tudnak lenni. Ám örök kérdés - kell-e, nem kell-e. Ha igen, végig, vagy csak néha, neszeneked alapon. Ízlés dolga. Rettenet munka van effektezés mögött, tudom, csináltam. Nem mindig van igazán értelme foglalkozni vele.



battuta írta:


> Nézzük a Korompai Valit.
> Töbekkel ellentétben voltam bátor azt mondani rossz igen rossz de nem mindenütt
> Van könyve mi jó és pont rá szabták


Van. Számmra nagyon nem sok ugyan, de akad egy-kettő, ami sorban áll, hogy meghallgassam majd tőle.


battuta írta:


> Nem fejtetted ki mi ez: "miért tetszik nekem pár dolog..."
> Egyszerűbb megtalálni mi nem jó.


Az tény   A jó általában annyira természetes, hogy gyakran még szót se érdemel 


battuta írta:


> De belsőről inkább ne


Kérdezed, miért nem fejtem ki - pont emiatt. Nagyon visszatetsző lenne, mert én is hanganyagozok. Mindenkinek vannak előnyös dolgai és negatívumai. Nekem is. Ám attól még rettenet menniségben sikerült közönséget szerezni a kollégáknak, miért bántsak meg bárkit bármivel? Nem egyforma a stílusunk, nem egyforma a minőségről és elvárásokról alkotott elképzelésünk. A népeknek tetszik, kapják, tehát tetszik, tehát kapják, tehát még jobban tetszikeznek tehát még jobban kapják... Nos, ebben a körben nem veszek én részt - mást pedig miért kellene kritizálni, ha szépen működik így is az egész? Sokat dolgoznak érte. csak néha a nem kis számban (szerintem) rontott módon elmondott, de egyébként jó könyveket sajnálom. Ennyi munkával lehetett volna másképp is - nade így is remeknek tartják a hallgatóik. Akkor meg? Akkor meg jóvanazúgy és lehet örülni neki, ennyi. 


battuta írta:


> Összességében úgy is a férfiak tetszettek jobban beszélve jobb hangszínen.


Ez fura dolog, de én is nagyon kevés nőt hallgatok. Pedig vannak közöttük is kiválóak, tényleg jók - csak valahogy nem áll rá a fülem. Engem sajnos ők altatnak el szinte


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 10)

battuta írta:


> Ezzel egyetértek
> Bár ott is megfigyelheted 5 lehúzós után jön valaki aki mer dicsérni
> Vagy fordítva 5 émelygőn kírívóan dicsérőérő trendet teremteni akaró után jön aki meri mondani nem jó
> És az nem sznob ki nem lohol mások után


A Moly külön tészta... Elég sok író ismerősöm van, befutott írók, néhol jó könyvekkel. Úgy legyintenek a Moly közönségére, mint a légyre. 
Ahogy írod is, öt fanyalgóra van egy másféle. És nem azért, mert a könyv annyira rossz lenne.
Itt a proccizmus, nem kissé az irígység, mert sok író álneveken egymás dolgait fúrkálja és pocskondiázza, de ez közismert.
Rendkívül ritka az őszinte kritika, amit el is tud hinni az ember. Pedig kellene, mert egy idő után az író is, a felolvasó is elvész a saját dolgaiban, nem látja-hallja saját hibáit. Ám ha szóvá mered tenni, te vagy a szentségtörő és a rosszindulatú áskálódó. Mindez azért, mert sok valóban áskálódó már megelőzött akkor, mikor nem volt igazuk - és már nem lehet kihámozni, igaz, nem igaz... 
Hát ehhez kellene persze az, hogy az ember ne higgye el magáról, hogy ő az istenkirály, hogy minden kiváló, amit csinál, mindössze a hülyék irigyek rá. Csak kevesen veszik sajnos a fáradtságot, hogy önkritikájuk is legyen, odafigyeljenek arra, hogy háta nem ok nélkül mondanak valamit neki. De egyszerűbb elfogadni, hogy jujdejóvagy, mint elhinni, hogy barátom, ez elég vacak...


----------



## battuta (2021 November 10)

medvegy írta:


> Ez fura dolog, de én is nagyon kevés nőt hallgatok. Pedig vannak közöttük is kiválóak, tényleg jók - csak valahogy nem áll rá a fülem.


Nálam ez egyszerűbb nem eléggé higgadtak, túl játsszák legtöbbször és a higgadt hanghoz kell ,hogy ne legyen éles.
Ilyen higgadt nekem Kútvölgyi és Molnár Piroska
Egyikőjüknek se éles a hangja(csak tudnak azok lenni ha kell a szerephez)
Nagyon jó volt még Madarász Éva a Mesemaratonban
Az éles hang nekem rikácsolás
Feleslegesen túljátszottan meg borzalmas
Inkább legyen unalmas, mert az se unalmas példa rá Ramoda Klára
Egy közönséges kulináris könyvben


----------



## Kovasznai Elod (2021 November 11)

Valaki tudja hogy mi van QQCS842 mesterrell? nem latok ujabb felolvasasokat tole, pedig imadom a muveit


----------



## battuta (2021 November 11)

Kovasznai Elod írta:


> Valaki tudja hogy mi van QQCS842 mesterrell? nem latok ujabb felolvasasokat tole, pedig imadom a muveit


Mások is mondták nincs mostanában új
De ne törődj vele
Sose volt tömeg-termelő
Évi 1-2
Szombat, 10:11-kor itt volt
Addig hallgasd újra a régieket
Hallgasd az elsőt Fekete István-Kele
2009 körül csinálta


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

Nemrég Gárdonyitől az Ida regényét hallgattam, csodálatos.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 12)

Na és ki volt a felolvasója?


----------



## balacy (2021 November 12)

battuta írta:


> Na és ki volt a felolvasója?


Én két felolvasót hallgattam. Az egyik természetesen Bodor Tibor volt, ez VGYOSZ mű. A felolvasás a megszokott színvonalú, pár lapozás és az felvételből és digitalizálásból eredő minimális számú zörej. 
A másik rádiószínházas (ha jól tévedek, akkor a Katolikus Rádióban hangzott el) amit Soleczki Janka olvas fel. Őt sem kell bemutatni  Itt a technikai minőség jobb.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 12)

balacy írta:


> Soleczki Janka


Mutasd be
Itt beszélnek róla:




__





Soleczki Janka mint szinkronhang bejövős?


Soleczki Janka mint szinkronhang bejövős? Szinte minden 3. horrorban benne van (Halálos Kitérő 2, Texasi Láncfűrészes - A Kezdet, Paranormal...




www.gyakorikerdesek.hu




*És ők se tudják, mint kiderül*
én sose halottam


----------



## battuta (2021 November 13)

medvegy írta:


> Rendben is van, persze. Én nem hegyezem ki ennyire a dolgokat - talán amiatt is, mert más füllel hallgatom. Mi az a más? Jól tudod, én is készítek anyagokat - én néha úgy figyelem, hogy én mit csinálnék másképp.


Csak bújik a kisördög, hogy miért tartom azt a más fület "bajnak" és miért nem közelítjük meg egymást sosem
Mert a műélvező, a hallgató az avatatlan, a nevezzük külsősnek
A *közönség* mi vagyunk. (minden vitatható ezekben, én is látom, hibáját az elméletnek)
Talán a ráhangolódás ettől tud más lenni.
De még a közönség ráhangolódása is hatalmas különbség.
Mert nem mindegy a zavartalan és odafigyelő átélő hallgatás.
Ha csak háttérzajnak hallgatja valaki az az érzésem megelégszik történettel
Ha az magával ragadó már jónak találja.
Valaki írta utazás közben jobban telik az idő
Ezt én is vallom
Ám egy zajos helyen nem jut be más max a történet
Az előadó teljesítménye, minősége már nem
Na épp erre mondom én: Az *Előadó és a mű viszi egymást sikerre*
Mert izgalmas sodró jó könyv után az előadót is szeri
Neki gyenge könyvben pedig nem
Egy általam közepes könyvnek mondottban *az előadó ha kiváló a könyv élményét is feljebb viszi*
És az mondom rá jó könyv(magam élményéről beszélek)
És pont ilyen a most sokadikra hallgatott utazás nagynénémmel
A könyvet is jónak tartom már
Ami elsőre elsiklott
Az Székhelyi miatt felértékelődött és jó könyvvé vált
-----------------
Most azon gondolkodom, hányszor eldobtam volna már csak olvasva.
És mások is szoktak könyvet félretenni mert valamiért nem jónak találják
Ez a könyv olvasva, nekem nem érte volna meg a végét
Felolvasva jó felolvasótól *sikerre vitte*
Ellenkező példát is tudok mondani
A divatos bestsellerek pl. a reacher.
qqcs-t emelte fel És hallhatunk szeretve más könyveket is
A Ken Follett könyvek pedig "uncle Nicket".
Ugyancsak bestsellernek számítanak a Follett könyvek
Aki tartós jó írónak, jó történet szövőnek is számít.
Nem igazán tudok most példát jó könyvből hogy csinált rosszat egy felolvasó
Nekem jó olvasott könyv volt a Raymond Chandler
És ebből csinált nagyon rosszat Batiz Géza
De arra is példa: a könyv miatt őt se látom már annyira rossznak
Vagy csak elnézem neki mert jó a könyv
Meg nem bocsájtom de kibírom


----------



## battuta (2021 November 14)

A 80 nap alatt... Nem tetszik egyelőre
Verne se már.
Kiderül sablonos jellemeket használ.A szófordulatai kiszámíthatóak, ezért lapos unalmas.
*Vagy ennyire avítté vált?*
Bezzeg tegnap láttam egy családi rajzfilmet: Vaiana ( Moana )
*Annak jó volt a szövege.Nem pátoszos, hanem mókás,*néha kicsit profán(még éppen belefér)
(de azért, itt is volt sablon)



Az a jó könyv és szöveg, mi nem elcsépelt elemeket használ.
Bár egy újszülöttnek minden új


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 15)

battuta írta:


> A 80 nap alatt... Nem tetszik egyelőre
> Verne se már.
> Kiderül sablonos jellemeket használ.A szófordulatai kiszámíthatóak, ezért lapos unalmas.
> *Vagy ennyire avítté vált?*


Tulajdonképpen utóbbi. Mi, korosabbak már unalomig is merjük a történetet, nincs benne különösebb újdonság, hacsak valaki már nem szenilis és feledékeny... A lányom például, aki rengeteget olvas, Vernét egyszerűen nem hajlandó - pedig mi azon nőttünk fel és imádtuk.
Nem ő, Verne használ sablonos jellemeket - cca ő teremtette meg ezeket, hogy utána sablonossá csépeljék évszázadok alatt. Ez vele jár, de hagyjuk meg a teremtés jogát, így igazságos azért.
Mindezzel együtt is én meghallgattam és amolyan könnyed valamiként szórakoztatott is a dolog. Székelyi picit modoros benne itt-ott, de illik a hangulathoz.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 15)

> Nem ő, Verne használ sablonos jellemeket - cca ő teremtette meg ezeket, hogy utána sablonossá csépeljék évszázadok alatt.



Ez egy érdekes mondat.
Lehetséges de az a fogalmazás idegesít pl. "Ha nem tévedek, uram - szólította meg *nyájasan* mosolyogva -, uraságod* volt szíves *tegnap Szuezban engem kalauzolni."
Ez is olyan mesterkélt 15 évesen még nem vettem észre

hős megközelítés mesterkélt: "Foggnak már nem volt ideje visszatartani a *derék* fiút, aki ügyesen a kocsi alá bújt;nem is vették észre az indiánusok"
Vagy ez: "Ha szolgájafogságba került, nem kell-e mindent kockára tennie, hogy kiszabadítsa az indiánok karmaiból?...- Élve-halva előkerítem - csupán ennyit mondott Mrs. Audának.- Ó, uram!... Fogg úr! - kiáltott a fiatal hölgy, megragadva és könnyeivel áztatva útitársa kezét.- Élve! - tette hozzá Mr. Fogg. - Ha egyetlen percet sem veszítünk"
*óhh uram maga egy hős szöktek könnyek a szemébe*
Ezt a paródiát én kreáltam de ettől a nyelvezettől nem bírom már
Emlékszem a Sándor Mátyásra *Ott is hányszor leírta derék fiú *(a két mutatványosra)
Viszont legyen igazad ebben:


medvegy írta:


> Székelyi picit modoros benne itt-ott, de illik a hangulathoz.


Hogy én manapság már kínosnak érzem az ilyet az én bajom:
"Ezzel a döntéssel Phileas Fogg végleg feláldozta magát. Aláírta saját halálos ítéletét."
Kiszámítható és unalmas *aláírta saját halálos ítéletét*
Már semmi eredeti nincs benne.
Szegény Verne unalmas és kiszámíthatóvá vált
Hiányzik a shrek pimasz vagánysága
És mint mondtam
Az alábbi *antihős*ös Moana duma
Igen az Antihős az kell már, a botcsinálta de sikeres főhős
A szemtelen vagány szereplő már ez a divat és jobban is csípem
A könnyed Johnny Depp figura


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 16)

battuta írta:


> A szemtelen vagány szereplő már ez a divat és jobban is csípem
> A könnyed Johnny Depp figura


Igen, megváltoztunk mi is, megváltozott az ingerküszöb, a nyelvezet, a divat, sokminden. Főleg a korai fordítások nyelvezete, akármilyen jó is, már avittasnak, modorosnak tűnik. Ha a felolvasó alkalmazkodik is hozzá -joggal - és még rá is tesz, akkor kifejezetten ízlés és hangulat dolga lesz, hogy hallgatja-e az ember, vagy sem. Főleg, ha ezernyi más is van, mint lehetőség. Ez nem a te "hibád", ez természetes dolog. Azzal együtt is, ezek maradandó értékek, nem örülnék, ha elmosná őket az idő.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 16)

Persze bele lehet futni máris a ki a fene olvassa hallgatja?
Kinek kell még hogyan terjesszük a kötelezőt?
Én ellene vagyok a zanzásításnak mert nem adja vissza a hangulatot se a nyelvezetet
És jön a kérdés mi legyen az értékmegőrző mert a "kötelező" állítólag elbukott
De ettől függetlenül nem a régies nyelvezet idegesít Vernénél hanem a stílusa.
Talán az amit írsz a "modorosság"
És máris tudom kerülni fogom Vernét
Legelőször a *Sztrogof Mihály*-nál fordult ki a gyomrom igaz csak részeiben
De mintha a filmnél is
A következő a Sándor Mátyás ott is a hősi pátosz és a derék PESCADE ÉS MATIFOU
alakjai
Jobb szeretem a shrek minden hősit elutasító alakját
Hogy "kifejezetten ízlés és hangulat dolga lesz, hogy hallgatja-e az ember, vagy sem"
Hát nem De senkit nem beszélek le aki felül a nyálas és dagályos történeteknek
Az oltásról is lehet shrekkesen beszélni
*És a királylányokról is*

És Hófehérkéről is "Hófehér"-stílusban


----------



## battuta (2021 November 18)

medvegy írta:


> A lányom például, aki rengeteget olvas, Vernét egyszerűen nem hajlandó - pedig mi azon nőttünk fel és imádtuk.


Ha megkérdezed miért kapnál-e általánosra fordítgató választ?
Azt mondod imádtuk.
Igen emlékszem mikor még tetszett.
Arra is melyik és miért tetszett
A rejtelmes sziget legfőképp.
Megmondom miért: voltak benne a technikai fejlődést újra megélő küzdelmek.
Ismét kitalálni azt, amit már más korban tudtak(A robinzonád típusú cselekmény)
A száműzött rész nagyon tetszett
Ayrton a vadállati állapotba süllyedt bűnöző megmentése emberré válása
Nem tűnt fel a túlfűtött nemes hősiesség.Reális maradt
Nagyon érdekes volt, emberé válása, beszélni kezdése.
Az Ő története ültette el bennem a gondolatot lehetséges-e a bűnhődés után a becsületessé válás.




A Sándor Mátyás is tetszett *rég.* A rácsos kódfejtés.
A postagalamb elkapása
A szökés a földalatti folyón.
De akkor se tetszett már az Antekirt doktoros rész, kivéve a hipnotikus álhalált
De utána már nem


----------



## battuta (2021 November 20)

medvegy írta:


> Székhelyit mindig szerettem. Egyedi, érdekes, mesélős stílusa van. Ebben a könyvben pedig remekül ad vissza hangulatokat, fest fel portrékat a hangjával.


Mivel teljesen igazad van
A ki a legjobb rangsort még sem lehet megmódosítani. Mert a Kern nem a legjobb de valamihez nagyon jó abban Ő a legjobb.
A Rudolf Péter kiválóságát sem előzheti be abban amiben nagyon jó.
Nem is megyek tovább
*Most nem az a célom
Hanem mert Székhelyi előadásokat keresem*
És van nekem is
*Őt fogom hallgatni*
Az alábbiak vannak:
Mikszáth Kálmán - A fekete város(Székhelyi József)1-2
Mikszáth Kálmán-Két választás Magyarországon I-II(Székhelyi József)
Karinthy Frigyes- Tomi (Együgyű monológ a kutya szívről)(Székhelyi József)


----------



## battuta (2021 November 25)

Nemrég volt szó hogy a női felolvasókat többen azért nem szeretjük, mert élesebb a hang
És ha túljátssza szerepét átmegy kiállhatatlan hangzásba.
Ez dolog persze a kivételeket, tisztelni szeretni lehet mérsékeltségükért:Még inkább kiemeli
*Említettünk neveket kik képesek éles hangon is beszélni ott ahol kell.De csak a szerepért*
A szerencsésebben mélyebb hangfekvésűek hallgathatóbbak


medvegy írta:


> Érdekesmód egyetértünk, nagyon kevés női felolvasót tudok élvezettel végighallgatni.


A nevekhez hozzáteszek még egyet
Kalmár Zsuzsa
Ki most épp a Mark Twain - Tom Sawyer kalandjait adta elő




És jó színésznő jó hangfekvéssel
*Kalmár Zsuzsa*

1973. 03. 19, Szabadkán született.
Az Újvidéki Művészeti Akadémián végzett Hernyák György osztályában.
Játszott az Újvidéki Színház, a Tanyaszínház, az egri Gárdonyi Géza színház előadásaiban is.
1998-ban a szerződik a szabadkai Népszínház Magyar Társulatához.

Csak az alábbi beszélés, hangkép és arc van meg tőle
Eldöntési mintának hoztam


----------



## battuta (2021 November 27)

Kis Sarkcsillag írta:


> Keresem Fehér Klára - Bezzeg az én időmben című hangoskönyvet. Tud valaki segíteni?
> Előre is köszönöm!





Evila írta:


> Fehér Klára - Bezzeg az én időmben





Kíváncsian várom
A könyvet keresték már
Első meglátásom mivel 27 fejezetes
A 27 különálló fejezet-fálban szeretném
Nem így egy fájlban
Most mennyi munka lesz szétdarabolni
És nem is ott fog szétválni ahol a fejetet van


----------



## Evila (2021 November 27)

battuta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1829676
> Kíváncsian várom
> A könyvet keresték már
> Első meglátásom mivel 27 fejezetes
> ...


Megvan darabolva is, felteszem úgy is, ne vacakolj vele. Kis türelmet kérek, és mellékelem.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 28)

Még úgy is szentségtörésnek és formabontásnak érzem ha 2 fejezetenként van összerakva
De használható
01 - 02.mp3
03 - 04.mp3
05 - 06.mp3
07 - 08.mp3
09 - 10.mp3
11 - 12.mp3
13 - 14.mp3
15 - 16.mp3
17 - 18.mp3
19 - 20.mp3
21 - 22.mp3
23 - 24.mp3
25 - 27.mp3
Akkor találom sértetlennek aha a könyv pontos bontásában van elkészítve
És ugyanazokkal a fejezetcímekkel ahogy az író megírta.
Eddig a művek sérthetetlenségéről beszéltem
*A megosztási szempontot ez nem érinti*
Itt ennél a közreadás egy más kérdés
Ez a bontás és elkészítés és közreadottság
Megtartja a könyv bontását
Meg van fejezetenként olvasva
És az én lejátszóm sajátosságát is félig megoldja, mert 30 perces darabok lettek így 2 fejezetben
Ami a fejezetre ugrást (mert csak oda ugrik) megkönnyíti.
(Az elválasztó szünetre vagy fájl elejére ki tudja)
Így már használható
Persze a legtökéletesebb a régebbi gyakorlat:
A könyv fejezetes bontás
*Nézzük miért:*
egy fejezethossz *felolvasása és megírtsága kb 15 perc* szokott lenni
Ha így van meg nekem is 15 perces fájldarabokban
Az eltévedt lejátszó képes 15 perceket ugrani és mindig fájl és fejezet elejére fog ugrani
*Ami a könyv miatt is jó*
Mert az író is ott tartotta szükségesnek a könyvnél a bármi okból a váltást.
Ami vagy helyszín vagy cselekmény, vagy hangulati ,esetleg gondolati váltás.
De mindenképp dramaturgiai okból tette.
*Mindenesetre én már így tudom használni
Köszönettel*


----------



## medvegy (2021 November 28)

battuta írta:


> Mivel teljesen igazad van
> A ki a legjobb rangsort még sem lehet megmódosítani. Mert a Kern nem a legjobb de valamihez nagyon jó abban Ő a legjobb.
> A Rudolf Péter kiválóságát sem előzheti be abban amiben nagyon jó.


Igazad van, minden felolvasónak-színésznek megvan a maga stílusa, megvannak a maga kimagasló képességei saját területeiken. Ehhez persze kell az is, hogy szinkronban legyen a felolvasandó írással, mert nem létezik olyan felolvasó, vagy akár színész is, aki állandóan csúcsminőséggel és kimagaslóan legyen képes bármit is elmondani. Ha nem az ő zsánere, nem illik hozzá, legjobb esetben is középszer lesz a legjobból is.

Egyébként köszönöm, hogy feltetted tőlem a Chandler-t.


----------



## Evila (2021 November 29)

battuta, a hangoskönyves feltöltéseknél így:  reagáltál legújabb anyagomra. Ugyan mivel haragítottalak meg? Ne hallgass tőlem semmit, és máris nem lesz okod mérgelődni.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 30)

Jó dolog a párbeszéd főleg jó, újságon át
Mint a politikában az üzengetés.Pedig tudnának beszéddel is
A smiley-k semmit se jelentenek
az írott szöveg az igen
Talán egy politikus mikor leír valamit egy smiéey-t tesz ki vagy egy nyelvet nyújtó fotót
Az olaszoknak millió kézjelük van De ettől még nem mulasztják a beszéd fontosságát.
Ne figyeljen senki a smiliy-re


----------



## battuta (2021 November 30)

medvegy írta:


> Egyébként köszönöm, hogy feltetted tőlem a Chandler-t.


Meg volt, hát feltettem hadd mozogjon.


----------



## Evila (2021 November 30)

battuta írta:


> Jó dolog a párbeszéd főleg jó, újságon át
> Mint a politikában az üzengetés.Pedig tudnának beszéddel is
> A smiley-k semmit se jelentenek
> az írott szöveg az igen
> ...



Azokat az ábrácskákat nem véletlenül találták ki és alkalmazzák. Pontosan azért, hogy ne szavakkal kelljen elmagyarázni az érzelmeket, hiszen ezért nevezik hangulatjeleknek, és mindegyiknek mögöttes jelentése van. Én nem akarlak arra rávenni, hogy fogadd el, amit több-millióan már megtettek előtted.


----------



## battuta (2021 November 30)

Az olaszoknak millió kézjelük van. mégis beszélnek
Mert a beszéd nehezebben félreérthető



Van aki a szavakat is félreérti hát még a jeleket
Ne higgyetek a jeleknek


----------



## battuta (2021 November 30)

Minden szám előtt középső ujját mutatja egy kanadai úszó. Nem csak úgy bárkinek, hanem kifejezetten apjának, aki viszonzásul szintén bemutat neki. A furcsa babona az olimpikon nyolcéves kora óta tartja magát.



A most 21 éves Santo Condorelli apja mondja a rituálé arra való, hogy fia visszanyerje magabiztosságát a medencébe ugrás előtt.
Ne higgyetek a jeleknek más és más közegben más a jelentése.
Még a beszéd szókimondottságát is félreértelmezik kik olyanok
hát még a jeleket


----------



## battuta (2021 November 30)

Az Úr áldása legyen rajtatok Ámen


----------



## balacy (2021 November 30)

Hogy ne csak jelek legyenek: köszönöm Evilának a feltöltést, mert ez a "Bezzeg..." nagy örömet okozott kedves - öreg, és már olvasni nem tudó - ismerősömnek.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 1)

"nagy örömet okozott kedves. öreg ismerősödnek."
úgy is van!!megírtad
élmény megosztás volt majdnem.
Én még most tettem a lejátszóra talán az következik hallgatni ha beválik


----------



## Evila (2021 December 1)

balacy, nagyon szívesen! Azért remélhetem, hogy Te is meghallgatod majd? Nincs se korhoz, sem nemhez kötve.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 2)

Mégsem az következett Hanem Ken Follett - Tűzoszlop-uncle Nicktól
Aki egy komótos nagyon kellemes hangú férfi felolvasó.
Nyugodt akartam maradni és élvezni egy jó könyvet

Elég elolvasni a kommenteket 
Én ezokat a könyveket is letöltöm,archiválom.
Mert még valami őrült összenyomja 1 fájlba a fejezeteket.(és nem csak magának) hanem közreadja és a neten keringve felszívódok az eredeti


----------



## balacy (2021 December 2)

Evila írta:


> balacy, nagyon szívesen! Azért remélhetem, hogy Te is meghallgatod majd? Nincs se korhoz, sem nemhez kötve.


Igen, régen, még a múlt évezredben több könyvet olvastam tőle, így érdekes lesz újra hallani.


----------



## Evila (2021 December 2)

Uncle Nicket én is szeretem, jó választás!


----------



## battuta (2021 December 2)

Evila írta:


> Uncle Nicket én is szeretem, jó választás!


Az ő adottságai jók:
nyugodt hang komótos hangsúlyos olvasás, kiváló hangszín.
És férfihang(miből következik nem szélsőséges játék és magas hangoktól mentes)
Az uncle nicnél írják, csak nem színész?Mert még az az adottsága is ott van, de nem él vissza vele.
Talán ezért szeretik.
A Gépész hangszíne is jó de Ő másért jó hang
Mindebből nem következik nincs jó női felolvasó csak ritkább
Oka hogy hamar visítanak


----------



## battuta (2021 December 2)

Legalább 4-5 önjelölt nő is van a youtuben
Mégsem terem a siker olyan könnyen
Valaki ajánlotta Professor nevűt
Belehallgattam az nem volt jó nekem és közelében sincs a jóknak, Nagybácsit utol nem éri
Úgy elmegy kis szódával, de a hangszín az adottság, azon nem tud változtatni
siet és torzul a hangszín ami amúgy sem világbajnok
Olvasás jó
Ha lesz könyve ami érdekel hallgatom még


----------



## Evila (2021 December 2)

battuta írta:


> Mindebből nem következik nincs jó női felolvasó csak ritkább
> Oka hogy hamar visítanak


Te majdnem mindenről tudsz példát hozni. Tedd meg ezt, a szerinted visító, női felolvasókkal is, engem se kímélj, ha tudsz olyan helyzetet, amikor visítok. Lehet - sőt biztos -, hogy én másképp hallom, amit te visításnak ítélsz, én nem biztos, hogy annak. Tanulságnak mindenképp hasznos lesz számomra.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 2)

Evila írta:


> visító, női felolvasókkal is, engem se kímélj, ha tudsz olyan helyzetet, amikor visítok. Lehet - sőt biztos -, hogy én másképp hallom, amit te visításnak ítélsz, én nem biztos, hogy annak


1 nem szereted az idézősdit így volt írva
Mégis ráfordult
2.. *Igen amit én visításnak mondok az nem visítás, hanem éles hangra felvitt hangosság.De attól még kellemetlen*
Ha természetesen csak név nélkül beszélünk általánosan: Akkor azt mondanám a veszekedős nő rikácsoló hangjára hasonlító éles hang
Olaszoktól sokat hallani és a szappanoperákban ilyen rikácsolásba hajló "hárpia" hangot.Hangosak az olasz-nők
Hány olasz filmben nem lehetett bírni hangjukat.

pl A szókimondó asszonyság 1961

Csatolás megtekintése rikácsol.mp4

Példát hozni rá nem könnyű a könyvből

*Lujzi néni* hangossága kellett, de azt a *bizonyos hang* kellemetlenségét mutatja (visít)Csatolás megtekintése Lujzi néni.mp3

Gyerünk lányok megint kívánta a hangosságot de fent marad élesenCsatolás megtekintése egy hang.mp3

Na *"és"* legjobban mutatja az é betű eleve éles és a hangja is a felolvasónak *ha nem halkan beszél*
Csatolás megtekintése Na és.mp3

*De egyszerűbb a tempóról beszélni*
Az uncle nicknél említettem: *nyugodt hang, "komótos' hangsúlyos olvasás, kiváló hangszín.*
A belehallgatáskor ismétlem csak belehallgatás a Kláránál
Épp a tempót vettem észre gyors
És amin nem tudsz változtatni az a hangszín ami tempóval magasabb lesz
_Ha lassabban merengőn, elgondolkodóan, beszélsz(befelé) akkor mélyebb a hang és jó(csak mondom)_
Van a *talán csak az én fülem számára érezhető*, egy csak ebben a könyvben jellemző
Így fogom nevezni: *sértődött hang alkalmazása *60% ban
Amit a könyv nem indokol
---------------------
Nem akartam én erről beszélni
Te követelted ki
Én megelégedtem azzal félretettem a könyvet
De nem így történt a Marsi-val az megőriztem
abban is volt magas hang indokoltan, egy egy pillanatra, főleg a repülésért felelős nő(venkat?) mikor épp kiborult.
(fotót akart a médiáért felelős)
Ott jól viseltem mert illett


----------



## Evila (2021 December 2)

Nem kiköveteltem, csak kértem, köszönöm a példáidat. Amiket te visításnak érzékelsz, szerintem nem azok, de ahányan vagyunk, annyiféleképp érzékelünk. Nem érvelek magam mellett, hogy mit, és miért úgy hangsúlyoztam, ahogy hallhattad, fölösleges lenne. 
Szeresd Uncle Nicket, megérdemli, tényleg jó, és hogy engem félredobtál, tán még örülök is neki.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 3)

Evila írta:


> Amiket te visításnak érzékelsz, szerintem nem azok, de ahányan vagyunk, annyiféleképp érzékelünk.


*A 2 pontban leírtam amit leírtam abból kiderül nem érzékelem hanem nevezem *(ez egy szóhasználat volt, mit *reméltem úgy értenek ahogy én,* de le is írtam annak javítását *2. pontban*)
Témát én lezárom(bánom hogy belevontál, jó akkor nem, inkább kikövetelted (ez is csak egy szóhasználat
"kérted", az kikövetelés kierőszakolásként vettem)



battuta írta:


> 2.. *Igen amit én visításnak mondok az nem visítás, hanem éles hangra felvitt hangosság.De attól még kellemetlen*


Témát én lezárom bánom hogy belevontál "kérdezősködésessel"
Úgyis minden szót másképp értük.
Csak Engler Józsi értette jól.És én az övét.
Szeretem írásait a hírek körül is, kifejező érthető és nem magyaráz félre semmit.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 3)

Ez itt visítás, rikácsolás, perlekedés, változóan éles hangon
magánhangzótól függően* vigyázz *a házra eléggé éles valamint túl hangos is együtt már visítozó beszéd
fülsértő
Mellékéssen mondom a legtöbb női hang magasabb hangfekvésű mint a férfi
Én ezért nem szeretem a legtöbb női felolvasót hamar felviszik a hangmagasságot észre se veszik
Kivéve akinek eleve mélyebb a hangja(Hernádi?, Kútvölgyi?)Vagy Marlene?

Ez itt visítás, rikácsolás, perlekedés, változóan éles hangon
A szerephez kellett
Csak akkor nem visított mikor az ágyban volt fiújával
Akkor dorombolt
Csatolás megtekintése rikácsol.mp4


----------



## balacy (2021 December 3)

Ha valakit zavar egy felolvasó hangmagassága, hangszíne stb. akkor több lehetősége van (kisebb-nagyobb mértékben) javítani rajta. Olyan lejátszó programot kell választani, amiben van equalizer és ott sok előre beállított minta. Sok esetben már ezeket végig próbálgatva javítható a hangzás. Illetve vannak (gondolom Windows alatt is) rendszerszintű equalizerek is, illetve sokkal komolyabb manipuláló programok is, amik a lejátszóból kapott hangjelet feldolgozva küldik ki a hangeszközre.
Ha pedig komolyabban gondolja valaki, akkor nagyon sok ingyenes és jó hangmanipuláló program elérhető, kis hozzáértéssel akár a hang magasságát, a tempót, a hangszínt, a normalizálást, a limitálást és kívánt szűrőket be lehet állítani. Ez maradandó, így egyszer kell elkészíteni, majd annyiszor hallgatható meg, ahányszor akarja az ember. Több program ad lehetőséget sablonokra. makrókra is, amivel egy-egy nem tetsző hang sablonszerűen feldolgozható.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 3)

equalizer írta:


> Ha valakit zavar egy felolvasó hangmagassága, hangszíne stb.


*Kútvölgyi Erzsébet*-Aranyember
Jó hosszú mű és kiváló olvasó
És Fable Mesemaraton-*Madarász Éva*
Két női hang, tudnak úgy beszélni ne legyen éles a hangjuk
Ezért beszélnek kisebb tempóban és nem emelik fel a hangjukat.
Két csodálatos *mű
Plusz Kalmár Zsuzsa a *Mark Twain műben
Ez csak a beszéd stílusa:
Érezni hogy *komótosan* (kisebb tempóban és félhangosan beszél ettől eleve mélyebb érzés lesz
Tudja miként kell mert színésznő, tehát gyakorolta a hangját
Ő is tud éles hangon beszélni de nem teszi csak akkor ha a szerep kívánja és rögtön visszaveszi
*Ott a végén a vers*: mérsékelten vette feljebb


Jujj már megy az, hisz volt a Marsi


----------



## battuta (2021 December 3)




----------



## battuta (2021 December 3)

battuta írta:


> Jujj már megy az, hisz volt a Marsi


Nem csak az volt!
Nézem ezt: mivel jó a tempó és a mérsékelt hangossággal beszélés
Ezért ez sikeres volt
Csatolás megtekintése tempó jó.mp3


----------



## battuta (2021 December 5)

Ez egész jó(főleg a mérsékelt hangossággal beszélésnél)
Túrmezei Erzsébet-Ámon, az ács
Csatolás megtekintése Evila.mp3


----------



## Evila (2021 December 5)

Rendben, értem, köszönöm a példákat. Ezek ellenére ezután is úgy fogok olvasni, ahogy érzem, bár lehet, felidézem majd a példáidat, de nem neked akarok majd megfelelni.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 5)

Ha majd idővel magadtól is rájössz azok a hibák léteznek.
És örülsz hogy valaki szólt.
Majd akkor, hát a beszédtechnika sokakon szokott segíteni.
Én nem ejthetem ki helyetted(én csak szólni tudok)
Nem beszélhetek helyetted, kisebb hangossággal.A "felcsattanásokat" teljesen mellőzni érdemes.
De ha valaki nem sima nyelvvel agyondicsér (azokból van sok)
Akkor el sem hiszed mit hallunk?
Sokan sem mondják (a túltapintat)
Alapjában pedig nem éles a hangod csak ha felemeled a hangerőt
Egyes magánhangzók jobban visítanak, *de az vele jár a magas hangzókkal*.(_magas_ hangrendű _magánhangzók_)_e, é, i, í, ö, ő, ü_ ,_ű_
Ha az egész csak önmagadnak készül az saját szórakoztatásod (magad játszottál egyet) ki látja?
De ha kiadás az már más


----------



## Evila (2021 December 5)

Írtam, oda fogok figyelni azokra, amikről írtál, de ha úgy érzem, fel kell emelnem a hangom, akkor fel fogom, még ha te visításnak is érzed. 
Egy példa: nem tudom, mikor sorakoztattak téged iskolában, vagy mikor intett csendre egy tanár. Azt képtelenség normál hangerőn véghez vinni, pláne egy olyan környezetben, mint ami a regényben is szerepel.
Én pedagógus környezetben nőttem fel, magam is foglalkoztam - igaz, pár évvel fiatalabb - gyerekekkel, mint amilyenek a szereplő lányok, és hidd el, normál hangerőn utasítani, hogy arra fel is figyeljenek, nem lehet.
Erről, és rólam ennyit. 
Hálás vagyok, hogy ezekre felhívtad a figyelmem, hogy nem trollkodás, hanem valódi segítőszándék vezérelt, legalábbis annak érzem. 
Amik már készen vannak, maradnak olyanok, amilyenek, de a jövőben odafigyelek, megígérem. 
És köszönöm.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 6)

Evila írta:


> Írtam, oda fogok figyelni azokra, amikről írtál, de ha úgy érzem, fel kell emelnem a hangom, akkor fel fogom, még ha te visításnak is érzed.
> Egy példa: nem tudom, mikor sorakoztattak téged iskolában, vagy mikor intett csendre egy tanár. Azt képtelenség normál hangerőn véghez vinni, pláne egy olyan környezetben, mint ami a regényben is szerepel.


Ebben teljességgel igazad van.
Mérsékeljük:
Hoztam példának *olvashattad* a Venkat és a média felelős nő párbeszédét
Ahol a venkat kiborulva ideges lett. A követelt fotó miatt(joggal)
Azt írtam ott a helyzet kikövetelte a rákiabálást már már hisztibe hajló kiborulást.
Mégsem volt éreztető visításnak (csak az* elnyomott idegesség miatti túlfeszültség*)
Azt írtam talán azért mert pont annyi volt csak* és csak kis időre történt* mindjárt visszament normál hangra
*fojtottan is tudtál nyomatékos feszültséget és hangsúlyt adni*
Nos hát igen a helyzetek megkívánják de csak jó érzékkel kis időre
Az iskolai kiabálásra pedig azt tudom mondani.
Létezik nyomatékkal parancsolóan adott felszólítás magas hangú kiabálás nélkül
A hangsúly pótolja az élesen kiabáló utasítást.
példa:
Sógornőm perlekedett visított a gyerekkel.
Hallgatni olyan cigányos, olaszos siratóasszonyok éles visítása volt
Ám a gyerekek rá se figyeltek
Az anyósa halkabban nyomatékkal szólt rájuk.Azonnal szétfogadtak
Határozottságot nyomatékkal is lehet adni nem pedig felemelt hanggal.
A sorba teremtés miatti példa volt
De mint mondtam Venkat idegessége, hangossága, hossza éppen jól volt ídőzítve


----------



## battuta (2021 December 6)

Más:
Nem gondoltam volna hogy Ken Follett utólag megírt 0,5 ráadás könyve:
Egy új korszak hajnala is épp olyan jó lesz
​


----------



## battuta (2021 December 6)

Evila írta:


> hogy ezekre felhívtad a figyelmem, hogy nem trollkodás, hanem valódi segítőszándék vezérelt, legalábbis annak érzem.


Belefektetett volna egy "trollkodás annyi energiát?
Ismét végiig hallgattam kikerestem a kérdéses előadás-részeket demonstrálás céljából.
Azokat kivágva kiemeltem a nem oda tartozó részekből,Megtette volna egy troll? akármi is legyen az.
A baj az nekem is nehéz pár dolog
1. Nehéz elmagyarázni mire gondolok annak a szakszerű leírását főleg szakkifejezéseit nem tudva elmondani
2. Eleve kellemetlen szemtől szembe hibákat vagyis rosszat,kellemetlent mondani.
Mennyivel könnyebb csupán dicsérni
Ott van adósságom épp úgy bemutatni azt a hangzást ami nagyon jó volt
pl amikor az "űr kukkoló" felfedezi a jeleket hogy életben maradt valaki.
Az a nő úgy megrémült hogy később csak dadogva merte elmondani mit fedezett fel
Szinte sírt mikor nem értették elsőre, amit ő már tudott*. Ez a dramaturgia*
Na ezt előadni nem olvasás
Annál több


----------



## Evila (2021 December 6)

Megköszöntem, megígértem, odafigyelek majd. Ennél többet nem tehetek.
Kérlek, vegyél le a napirendről, mert lassan kezdem úgy érezni magam, mint egy proszektúrán.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 11)

Hogy miért is ritkán kedveltek a női felolvasók?
Nem mindig lehet megmondani
Az alábbi jelenet eléggé kamaszos/gyerekes/férfias virtus és szájaskodás
Hogy ezt a bájos jelenetet
Nagyon kevés Nő tudná előadni
Talán férfi is elrontaná
Mert a kamasz bájt nem tudják visszaadni
De ez nekem nagyon tetszik.
Nem mesterkélten mély,
Nem hamisan magas
Nem éri el az óvodásosan béna csúfolódást, mederben marad.
A két fiú hangja hanghordozása is más,.
Írezni a harciasabbat és a tekintélyt megszerezni akaró új húst

Csatolás megtekintése földhözváglak ám.mp3
Szívesen hallgatnám más nőtől is,akár a legelismertebbtől is.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 12)

Könyv felismerésre kérek valakit​Hangosköny
Szeretném újra hallgatni
De nem tudom ki írta, nem tudom a címét, nem tudom biztosan ki olvassa fel
De tudom a cselekmény foszlányait:
A vietnámi háború idejét érinti
A könyv kezdődik, egy mesterlövész (orvlövész)
A hegyek között lelő 3 ember közül egy férfit
Mikor azok felbukkannak az ösvényen
A feleség és a gyerek megússza
Később kiderül a férfit tévedésből lőtte le
A férj is mesterlövész volt a vietnámi háború idején
Innen indul a cselekmény
Érinti a lövészpáros segítőjét
Mert bemutat egy amerikai háború ellenes diáktüntetést is amiben részt vesz a tengerészgyalogos lövész segítő is
A tiltakozók oldalán
Ez a segítő már 2 szer megjárta Vietnámot
De mivel háborúellenes aktivista is
A titkosszolgálat be akarja szervezni jelentsen kik a hangadók kémkedjen főleg 1 megnevezett valaki után
Megtagadja, ezért 3-szor is Vietnámba küldik
Most a könyv helyszínt vált. Innen már. Az amerikai mesterlövész társa lesz és lassító magánhadjáratot folytatnak.
Az előre nyomuló észak-vietnámi katonai hadoszlop ellen.
Megismertet a könyv a _Vietkong_ harcmodorral is.
Ezzel ez a helyszín is véget ér
Nem tudom hanyadjára
De ismét büntetésből visszaküldik a segítőt Vietnámba
És itt kötelesség tudatból ismét beáll a mesterlövész mellé segítőnek
Megismerkedünk egy érkező orosz lövészbajnokkal
*Ki éppen rájuk vadászik*
A bevetés az egyik célpont halálával végződik
Az amerikai mesterlövész megússza
Végig abban a hiszemben van Ő volt a célpont
Ezután visszatérünk a könyv elején lévő időbe
És nyomozni kezd ez a USA lövész ki lehetett az orgyilkos
Rájön ott sem a lelőtt volt a célpont(az csak a szomszéd)
Biztos benne ő vele tévesztették össze
A nyomozása tovább folyik
Kiderül a célpont a saját felesége lehetett
*De hogy ki és miért eddig még nem tudjuk*
Én se mondom meg mer jó szövevényes könyv
De mondja meg valaki, mi a címe"
A felolvasó talán qqcs de nem biztos


----------



## Evila (2021 December 12)

Stephen Hunter: Hajtóvadászat, ami ilyesmi témájú és valóban QQCS olvassa fel. 
Itt van a ch-s link a könyvről:
https://canadahun.com/temak/az-%C3%A9n-elektronikus-k%C3%B6nyvt%C3%A1ram-gy%C3%B6ngyszemei.54065/page-55#post-4383125
Fent van a yt-on is, ott belehallgathatsz, hogy erre gondoltál-e.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 12)

Evila írta:


> Stephen Hunter: Hajtóvadászat, ami ilyesmi témájú és valóban QQCS olvassa fel.


*Igen*​
A helyszínek tökéletesen szerkesztettek, a rejtély a könyv utolsó lapjáig találgatásra késztet, és Bob Lee Swagger, a főhős egy csodálatos jellem.
A történet napjainkban játszódik, főszereplője egy hős vietnámi veterán, aki annak idején a legprofibb és legveszélyesebb mesterlövész volt, aki többször ölt már, hogy megvédje életét és becsületét.
A vietnámi háború utolsó napjaiban a fiatal, dealista tengernagyot – főhősünk harcostársát –, Donny Fennt egy mesterlövész lelőtte.
Évekkel később Lee Swagger beleszeretett Donny Fenn özvegyébe, Julie-be, akitől kislánya született.
Lee Swagger – bár harcol a fájdalmas vietnámi emlékekkel – legnagyobb kívánsága az, hogy erőszakos múltját maga mögött hagyja, és csendesen éldegéljen családjával.
Aztán egy idillikus napon a férfi, a nő és a kislány lovagolni indulnak. A hegyekben kilométeres távolságból egy hidegvérű lövész, a világ egyik legügyesebb célzója rájuk irányítja célkeresztjét. Ekkor újabb harc veszi kezdetét…








Hajtóvadászat · Stephen Hunter · Könyv


Árak és vélemények egy helyen! · A helyszínek tökéletesen szerkesztettek, a rejtély a könyv utolsó lapjáig találgatásra késztet, és Bob Lee Swagger, a főhős egy csodálatos jellem. A történet napjainkban játszódik, főszereplője egy hős vietnámi veterán, aki annak idején a legprofibb és...




moly.hu





Meg van gépemen ott hallgattam bele:
Csatolás megtekintése 00 - Hajtóvadászat - Előszó.mp3

*És köszönöm*

*


Nem találtam meg mert hiába vannak kulcsszavaim*
írottan nem volt meg.Most azért is beleteszem a hangoskönyvtárba


----------



## Evila (2021 December 12)

Kitörlődött volna, vagy te tényleg nem érzed szükségét, hogy megköszönd, ha valaki időt áldoz a kérdésed felkutatására és kielégíti a kíváncsiságodat?
Úgy érzed, te mentes vagy az alapvető udvariasság szabályai alól?
Igen, azt hiszem, ez a helyzet, te tényleg nem az lennél, "aki", ha odabiggyesztesz egy köszit, bárki válaszolt volna neked...
Ja, hogy lájkoltad?
Persze, ilyenkor van jelentősége a hangulatjeleknek, csak akkor nincs, ha úgy tarja kedved, hogy ne legyen, akkor egy dühös arc is jelentéktelen, de most essek hasra a lájkodtól.
Nos, én nem sajnálom a fáradtságot a le nem írt szövegedre: szívesen...


----------



## battuta (2021 December 12)

Minden a helyén van mit hiányolsz?


----------



## Evila (2021 December 12)

Bocsánat, akkor nálam volt a hiba, nem jelentette meg a gépem, nem töltődött be a teljes oldal, csak most.
Restellem magam, igazságtalan voltam. 
Nagyon szívesen!


----------



## battuta (2021 December 12)

Evila írta:


> Restellem magam, igazságtalan voltam.


Idegbajos mondanám
fiúban Hamari Harry a vadölőből



Hamari is és kiborulós is
És hogy megmaradjon:


Evila írta:


> Kitörlődött volna, vagy te tényleg nem érzed szükségét, hogy megköszönd, ha valaki időt áldoz a kérdésed felkutatására és kielégíti a kíváncsiságodat?
> Úgy érzed, te mentes vagy az alapvető udvariasság szabályai alól?
> Igen, azt hiszem, ez a helyzet, te tényleg nem az lennél, "aki", ha odabiggyesztesz egy köszit, bárki válaszolt volna neked...
> Ja, hogy lájkoltad?
> ...


*De ha nem lett volna annyira vad már túlléptem volna rajta*
Így most dokumentálom
Tanulságul még nézd ezt:
*tükör ugyanez:*








Hangoskönyvet szeretőknek: leírhatod, véleményezheted, mit és kit hallgattál


Az általad említett Robert Merle – Malevil c. könyvet régebben olvastam / hallgattam jó könyv. Korompai Vali-t, az egyik legrosszabb felolvasónak mondják sok felé. Én is osztom véleményüket. Néhány könyv áll jól neki. Nagyon furcsa beszédmódja van. Nem is tud mást csak a bohó könyveket. Én...




canadahun.com


----------



## battuta (2021 December 12)

Végül is, így túlléptem
Nyugalom tengere jön


----------



## Evila (2021 December 12)

Veled tényleg lehetetlen érdemben kommunikálni, nem tudod elviselni, hogy ne tiporj le másokat. Ne te legyél az egyetlen igaz megmondó.
Elnézésedet kértem, megokoltam, miért fakadtam ki. Neked ez nem volt elég, muszáj volt idegbajosnak titulálnod.
Mond csak, a te szögesbakancsos hozzászólásaidat, amit nem csak nekem, hanem másnak is írsz, minek titulálod?
Nem mutatok idézeteket a hozzászólásaidból, nem "dokumentálom", fölösleges lenne, úgysem vennéd észre.
És mondd csak, mégis, min kellene *neked *túllépned? Téged ki titulált idegbajosnak?


----------



## battuta (2021 December 12)

Nem olvasok _házsártosságot_, azt hangoskönyvben hallgatom.
*Szabó Magda-Sziget-kék*
*"* Mikor Valentin édesanyja balesetet szenved, a kisfiú házsártos, nagynénjével kerül egy fedél alá,*"*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 13)

idézetek
Degumama viselkedése
"Tegnap született 3 kisdegu és az anyuka egy csomószor átfut rajtuk és a szájába veszi őket és ide-oda rancigalja a szájában!!!! Ez normális vagy inkább veszekedjek?"





Mennyibe kerül egy degu? (54479. kérdés)


Mennyibe kerül egy degu? - Válaszok a kérdésre




www.gyakorikerdesek.hu





4*1/2010. (II. 26.) Korm. rendelet a kedvtelésből tartott állatok*


----------



## battuta (2021 December 13)

*Bizony most Stephen Hunter - Hajtóvadászat(QQCS842) következik ha már rátaláltunk!
Segítséggel és közösen*
Felolvasó: QQCS842 Felolvasás dátuma: 2012
Eddig kb 4 szer hallgattam meg, annyira tetszett az a bemutatási stílus, egy idegen világról.
(Rejtély közben az összefüggések mint különálló egészek mégis összetartozik)

QQCS is nagyon jó volt benne nyugodtan lassan félhangosan olvasott
A hangja ehhez a könyvhöz való épp (na és a Reacher-hez, na és a Réti Lászlóhoz)
Ebben a könyvben
*A háttérhez itt is a Vietnámi konfliktus szolgál a maga ellentmondásaival*
Még mindig megosztja az amerikai társadalmat a vietnámi háború, és sok veterán számára mintha nem is ért volna véget
*Ilyen a főhős is és vonzata*






*A könyv hátteréhez a Vietnámi konfliktus szolgál a maga ellentmondásaival és a társadalmat megosztó 
hatásaival




A Hippi korszak vonulata is ekkorra esett
És háborúellenesek voltak
az alábbi* Volkswagen T1 tipikusan a kor busza
*


És hogy ki ne hagyjuk a kor másik jelképét:





Joan Baez folk-énekesnő, polgárjogi aktivista és pacifista.
Talán akkor lett ismert a Protest -Song idehaza*
1965-ben megalapított egy békemozgalmi intézményt _(Institute for the Study of Nonviolence)_ és bekapcsolódott az amerikai polgárjogi mozgalmakba.

A második koncertlemezén található a We Shall Overcome _(Győzni fogunk!) _című szám, amely a baloldali ifjúság himnusza lett. Az 1963-as óriási washingtoni béketüntetésen a tömeg ezt a dalt énekelte.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 19)

Kikívánkozik belőlem:
Akár hogy is de *Ken Follett* egy nagyon jó író
Úgy ír történelmi hátterű könyveket hogy szerethető lesz a történelem
* Kingsbridge-trilógia: A tűzoszlop *​Már olvastam, de most *hallgathatom* is
És szeretem de nagyon



*1558. Anglia*
*Stuart Mária és Tudor Erzsébet vetélkedik a trónért. Az angol katolikus arisztokrácia Mária oldalán áll, Erzsébetet, aki sokkal türelmesebb vallási kérdésekben, az anglikán egyházhoz csatlakozó protestánsok és puritánok támogatják. Erzsébet ellen, uralkodása alatt számtalan merényletet kíséreltek meg gyakran Stuart Mária támogatásával - a katolikusok, akik mellett jelentős külföldi erők is álltak.
Erzsébet okos és tehetséges kémfőnöke a kingsbridge-i kereskedőcsaládból származó Ned Willard, aki a 16. század egyik legnagyobb besúgóhálózatát építi ki, és sikeresen hiúsítja meg az Erzsébet királynő ellen tervezett merényleteket.
Ned Willard életének nagy szerelme a katolikus Margery Fitzgerald, akivel együtt nőtt fel Kingsbridge-ben. A lány testvére, a ravasz, okos és elszánt Rollo Fitzgerald több évtizeden keresztül sikeresen csempészi be Jean Langlais álnéven Franciaországból a képzett merénylőket. Ned Willard csak több évtized után, egy véletlen folytán jön rá, hogy tulajdonképpen sógora irányította az összes merényletet.
A 16. századi Európában dúl a vallási küzdelem, Spanyolországban és a Németalföldön az inkvizició tűzzel, vassal írtja a Svájcból terjedő protestáns hitet, Párizsban a Guise hercegek a Szent Bertalan-éjen számolnak le a kálvinistákkal. Az egykor pompázatos kingsbridge-i katedrálisban viszont fehérre meszelték a falakat, és fehér galléros sötét szürke ruhában tartják istentiszteleteiket a szintén vakbuzgó puritánok.
A trilógia előző részeihez hasonlóan az izgalmas, pergő cselekményen keresztül megelevenedik a 16. századi Anglia élete, de Ken Follett kitágítja a színteret: izgalmas történetek játszódnak Spanyolországban, Franciaországban és a Németalföldön is.*

És mindezt felolvassa egy amatőr őstehetség
Egyre több önkéntes felolvasó van és egyre jobbak
Ez az Uncle nick tűnik a legjobbnak
Alapadottságai kiválóak jó orgánum szép beszéd
Ráadásul természet adta "tanulatlan" színészi játék
Mert biztos van ilyen képesség is.
Én áhítattal hallgatom minden felolvasását
De csak az a jó ahol a könyv is jó
Hisz együtt viszik egymást sikerre, a könyv és az előadó
Érdektelen laposra megírt könyvet nem lehet sikerre vinni
Ken Follett jó történelmi regényeket ír.


----------



## medvegy (2021 December 19)

Kicsit visszaolvasva és a partvonal mellől egy megjegyzés még orgánumokhoz.
Battutanak igaza van abban, hogy néha az ember belefut egyszerűen fülsértő hangokba. Ha azt a helyzet és/vagy pillanatnyi dramaturgia indokolja, akkor is lehetne valamelyest csillapítani, ahogy igényes esetben meg is teszik. Valóban van néha olyan előadó és/vagy hanganyag, ami viszont alapjáraton zavaró. Egyszerűen, mert az, akár akaratlanul is. Ezt lehet kikerülni, módosítani, szóvá tenni, hátha, sok mindent, de van.
Evilának igaza van abban, hogy a felolvasónak megvan a saját megközelítése, stílusa. Jó esetben - és Evila messze ilyen - figyelembe veszi a visszajelzéseket felmondások során. Ám természetesen annyit és úgy alkalmaz belőlük, ahogy ő maga helyesnek ítéli meg. Ha ezután is van kifogás, lehet hallgatni másfélét, tele a Net különféle stílussal és elérhető kínálattal.
Az is igaz, hogy illik betartani egy bizonyos figyelmességi, vagy udvariassági szintet, ám például Battuta felszínen nyers és darabos stílusa mögött is jóindulat és segítőkészség van. Ismerni kell őt és a kifejezőkészségét hozzá, hogy ne a formális, hanem a tartalmi résszel találkozzon az ember. Nem bántani akar, csak ő ilyen, így kell elfogadni, akkor kiválóan lehet érdemben beszélgetni dolgokról. Igen, néha félre kell tenni a saját finom érzékenységet, de ez felülírható bárkinek. 

Egy megjegyzés egyébként, érintettként. Battuta írtad, hogy középhangerőn mond, mert így eleve szabályozható hangszín, érzelem, dramaturgia, sok egyéb. Tökéletesen igaz. 
Egyetlen baj van ezzel, leszámítva, ha valaki nem tud róla, vagy nem figyel rá. Az pedig a lehetőség. Hosszú évek alatt én is elég hanganyagot csináltam, nekem is változott a hangom eleget. Sajnos, nálam a cigaretta is belejátszik, de két okból szoktam emeltebb hangerőn beszélni elég gyakran. Egyik az, hogy nincs stúdiókörülmény, a tiszta hangminőség miatt egyébként is sokat kell utólag szűrni-vágni-babrálni az anyaggal, míg kiadható lesz a kézből, így már a felvételnél vannak bűvészmutatványok, hogyan védjünk ki bizonyos zajszinteket. Ám ez még istenes.
Ami érdekesebb, az az, hogy - mert részben megszokás: ahogy a mikrofon az ember orra elé kerül, gyakran emeltebb és másféle hangstílussal beszél, mint "civilként" Ám, ha még ezt sem vesszük, marad az, hogy mert nem bírja a halk, vagy középhangos folyamatos beszédet a torkom. Pár perc után rásegít a turbó, vagyis megemelem a hangerőt, amit utána nagy szentségelve vághatok és csökkenthetek. Kifejezetten technikai kérdés - de van.
Kulisszatitok, persze - de csak azért mondom el, mert néha ilyen triviális dolgok is vannak a háttérben.
Igen, persze, lehet ellene tenni - de ilyenkor jön az, hogy az ember alapvetően nem ebből él, nem színész. Amatőrként, legjobb szándék mellett is nem ez a fő szempont, hanem az anyag elkészítése és az, hogy felolvasás közben a felolvasó is jól érezze magát, élvezze, amit csinál. 
Mindezek után remélhetően azért másoknak is élvezhető és igényes anyagot tud átadni - és emiatt mondogatom réges-régóta az utómunkák szükségességét és igénypontját. Persze, az meg piszmogás, néha sokkal tovább tart, mint maga a felolvasás - és sokan legyintenek rá, elspórolják, lusták és/vagy feleslegesnek tartják másodpercre végigbogarászni egy több órás könyv anyagát, míg késznek nem ítélik. Így ugyanis nem lehet jó sok könyvet csinálni. Keveset csak, az viszont szándék szerint rendben van. Legalábbis remélhetően, bár majd az ítéli meg, aki később meg fogja hallgatni
Na, ennyike


----------



## battuta (2021 December 19)

Legutolsó könyv élményemben volt egy szakaszocska.
Amiből éreztem meg fogsz szólalni
És örülök és jó, mert ha létezik mérleg nyelve az Engler Józsi szokott lenni
Képes úgy írni és szólni hogy érthető és minden érintett elfogadhatja
De nem azért tettem bele.
Hogy manipuláltan idecsaljam
Akkor az oda kellett
És máris tiltakozom a következő megközelítés ellen:
Nem abban hogy miként veszi figyelembe és miként alkalmazza(hát persze hogy azt csinál amit akar)


> ...messze ilyen - figyelembe veszi a visszajelzéseket felmondások során. Ám természetesen annyit és úgy alkalmaz belőlük, ahogy ő maga helyesnek ítéli meg. Ha ezután is van kifogás, lehet hallgatni másfélét, tele a Net különféle stílussal és elérhető kínálattal.


Hanem az ellen tiltakozok hogy ha van ami nem tetszik valakinek:
Van a neten más akit hallgasson
Miért tiltakozok ez ellen hiszen attól hogy van Farvas Ivánon kívül még sok hang
Attól még a Darvas előadást is meg fogom hallgatni
És utána ugyanúgy és halálig szidni fogom de bűntó a modoros stílusa
Nem fogom azért elhallgatni mit gondolok róla, mert van más és én pedig ne hallgassam
Ehhez meg én tartom fenn a jogot hogy kifütyüljem Davast
A közönség tetszés nyilvánításának két oldala van tetszik/ tapsol nem tetszik fütyül

Ez itt egy fiziológiai sajátosságról szól és saját magadról:


> mert nem bírja a halk, vagy középhangos folyamatos beszédet a torkom. Pár perc után rásegít a turbó,


Hát mit lehet arra mondani az önfegyelmezésen kívül.
Vagy azt ha valaki olyan mint a Sörgyári capriccio-ból a pepin bácsi
Hát egy hétig ne beszéljen
Hisz azt se lehetett az elszaladt hangerő miatt hallgatni


medvegy írta:


> Egy megjegyzés egyébként, érintettként. Battuta írtad, hogy középhangerőn mond, mert így eleve szabályozható hangszín, érzelem, dramaturgia, sok egyéb. Tökéletesen igaz.


Bár én nem azt mondtam hogy mennyire szabályozható le fel ha kell
Bár szabályozható
Én azt mondtam akkor nincs benne annyira éles hangmagasság
aki hajlamos gyakran élesre vinni hangját annak mindnek mondanám csak éjszakai tompított hangerőt tanuljon folyamatosan beszélni vagyis a suttogást alakítsa ki sose lesz éles véletlenül.
Hisz azt is tudjuk a hangos az az alkat is(harsány) beszéd és a halk beszéd is rászokottság és lelki tulajdonság az az alkat is.
Unokaöcsémnek a katonaságnál állandóan mondták tessék hangosan beszélni.Mi maga hivatásos súgó?
A harsányság is lelki tényező egy jellem.
Én csak azt akartam mutatni létezik normál hangú beszédstílus és attól halkabb is.
Ezzel legyen tisztában aki felolvas vagy pódiumon beszél.
aki eleve halkabb az könnyebben emeli hangját mint aki eleve hangos alkat annak nehéz levinni


medvegy írta:


> Ha azt a helyzet és/vagy pillanatnyi dramaturgia indokolja, akkor is lehetne valamelyest csillapítani, ahogy igényes esetben meg is teszik. Valóban van néha olyan előadó és/vagy hanganyag, ami viszont alapjáraton zavaró. Egyszerűen, mert az, akár akaratlanul is


Igen ha akaratlanul szalad fel az talán önfegyelemmel javítható?
Gondolom én. És azok szerencsésebbek kik eleve halkabbak.
Na persze itt eszembe jutottak az idegesítő hangos *"suttogó-művészek"*
Kik ezek?
A társaságban magánbeszélgetést folytató átsuttogók kiknek ordítva suttogásuk jobban hallható, mintha normál halkan beszélne
Mindenki halott már ilyet orvosi váróban satöbbi

Szeretik mondani főleg a nők: "még szerencse hogy nem vagyunk egyformák" blődséget
Közben ha összefutnak egy olyannal ki ennyire kívül esik komfort érzetükön
Halálba kívánnák
A sima-szájú csókos modort az bezzeg csípik.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 19)

medvegy írta:


> Kicsit visszaolvasva és a partvonal mellől egy megjegyzés még orgánumokhoz.
> Battutanak igaza van abban, hogy néha az ember belefut egyszerűen fülsértő hangokba.


Ehhez meg azért nincs mit szólni
Mert evidencia hogy vannak nagyon jó orgánumok
akkor létezni kell nagyon rossznak is
Hisz a YouTube másból se áll mint a legjobb szinkronhangok bemutatása nőknél és férfiaknál
agyon dicsért hangok vannak és azok agyon foglalkoztatottak is
*Emlékezzünk A szép orgánumokra
Szabó Gyulára,Rajz Jánosra, Bánfy Györgyre,Sztankay Istvánra,Básti Lajosra,Kálmán Györgyre
Moha bácsi (Kőmíves Sándor)*

Kálmán György híresen jó hang Casablanca és talán az összes Humphrey Bogart
Itthon millió hangjátékban szerepelt

Moha bácsi (Kőmíves Sándor)
Hozzá kell tenni a Kőmíves Sándor még szebb meleg hangja a színészi játék miatt lett még jobb
De ugyan így Szabó Gyula is
És még ott van alapból jó hang a Láng József a Gábor Miklós, Somlai Artúr.És még tegyük Matula bácsit is
Vannak jó orgánumok
És kik a nem szerencsések?
Szilágyi István,
Verebély Iván?
Talán ő mégsem
Casablacáról jut eszembe Váradi Hédi ki képes volt a könnyes ellágyuló nőtől​A sípító rajzfilmekig
A Frakk a macskák réme mesefilmben *Szerénkétől*
Frédi és Béni *Irmájáig*

Még egy Kálmán György
Már emlékszem olyan egyéni hanglejtése volt amibe alapból csak bele szeretni lehetett
Hanyas vagy? 28-as?azt is Ő mondta
​


----------



## battuta (2021 December 24)

Evila írta:


> Feledhetetlenül humoros könyvet tart kezében a tisztelt olvasó.
> Én nem állítom, hogy e művet mindenképpen el kell olvasni, és nem akarok senkit sem túlzottan befolyásolni, mindössze azt állítom, nem érdemes kihagyni.






A fenti szavakat nem tudom ki írta, túlzásnak éreztem a szokásos villamoson felnevetés mondatokat
De azért meghallgattam
És tetszett és igaz a veszély!! És nem egyszer
Már az elején jött a poén a képszeg beverés (akárcsak boldogult apám).
Gépész olvasta fel
Semmi kiemelni valóm nincs csupán köszönöm a könyvet
*És Kellemes ünnepeket kívánok*​


----------



## Evila (2021 December 25)

Nagyon szívesen! Örülök, ha tetszett.
Én is kellemes ünnepet kívánok neked és az oldalad látogatóinak.
Az említett hangoskönyvet én tettem fel még régebben, gondolom, Gépész írta hozzá, még annak idején, mert a kísérőszöveget tőle kaptam, s megkért, hogy tegyem fel. Sajnos azóta a data teljesen kitörölte a tárhelyemet, így ezt is. Láttam, hogy valaki "tetszikelte", ezért raktam újra fel, hogy meg is tudja hallgatni, de ezúttal nem a datára. Előbb-utóbb az összes általam feltett anyagot - ha még megvan és nem esett vírusbaleset áldozatául -, felpakolom.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 25)

Evila írta:


> Sajnos azóta a data teljesen kitörölte a tárhelyemet,


Elképeszt ez a data.
Mert szerintem öngyilkos dolgokat művel.
Most épp nem a kitörölgetésre mondom.
Ott csal teljesítik fantáziátlanul a jogvédelem követeléseit.
Fantáziátlanok mert nem tudják úgy eldugni mint a mega
És öngyilkosok mert árat emelnek folyamatosan
E kettő eredménye lesz a kihalás


----------



## Evila (2021 December 25)

Engem is elképeszt, nem vagy egyedül. Ha nincs az adott fájlról letöltés, és prémiumod sincs, akkor töröl. Nem érdekli, hogy mit, leszedi. Nekem letöröltek olyasmit is, ami "saját", nem könyv, vagy bármi más, egyszerűen biztonságba szerettem volna helyezni, hogy ha valami baja lenne a gépemnek, ott meglegyen. Nos, nincs, szerencse, hogy a gépemen még megvan.
Ahogy látod, mégis nagyon sokan a datát helyezik előtérbe - sajnos -, így én is csak olyasmit töltök le, amit nagyon meg szeretnék hallgatni, s inkább rászánom a fájlonkénti 1-1 órát. Nem egy fájlmegosztó oldal is őket privilegizálja, a nevükben is benne van, ezért a "kihalás" még elég messze van szerintem.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 25)

Kulka megénekelte:
Akarod vagy nem leszedi

Ha prémium van akkor is töröl és ez elképesztően negatív dolog​(megingatta a bizalmat) Ezt meg hozzá állítom én​Van egy mondatod mit tovább kibontom


Evila írta:


> Nem egy fájlmegosztó oldal is őket privilegizálja, a nevükben is benne van, ezért a "kihalás" még elég messze van szerintem.


Éppen ebből én mást látok mint te
Én azt látom rémülten kapaszkodnak más fájl megosztó oldalakkal való együttműködésre.
Hogy adjanak valamiféle prémiumot kik a fájlegosztón lévő tagok odamegosztásakor
De a prémium az gyakorlatilag nem a data prémiuma
Ezek az együttműködések éppen a hanyatlásukat késlelteti de jelzi eljön a vég
És azt ők is érzik
*Ezért vannak a próbálkozások*
De nézzük mit mutat két másik jel
1. A data prémium árának emelkedése és fizetési módjának váltása (mert törölték az sms fizetést)
2. a kitörölgetés hatását nem elemezed(*pedig az elijesztésre visz*)
*Vagyis nem perceken belül*, de gyorsuló ütemben múlik ki a data.
*Ha nem emelnének árat továbbra is Ő volna a legolcsóbb
A fájlokat ha nem törölgetnék
Hűséges jó megosztó lenne még jó pár évig*
De a kettő összefügg gondolom
Azért töröl mert kevés a tárhelye (de ezzel bizalmat veszt)
Azért emel árat, mert kevés a tárhelye (mert nincs pénze bővíteni)
*Vagyis a kettő ugyanoda mutat
Kicsi és sóher.*
Ezért a nagyok kiszorítják


----------



## battuta (2021 December 26)

medvegy írta:


> Battutanak igaza van abban, hogy néha az ember belefut egyszerűen fülsértő hangokba.


Erre készültem
Muszáj volt megerősítenem azt mondatot:
Természetesen ha van kellemes orgánum, lenni kell kellemetlennek is
Ezt nem szemléltettem
Most szemléltetem:
De ennek *semmi köze semmilyen létező felolvasóhoz*
Ez csak egy szinkronhang


----------



## balacy (2021 December 28)

"Fantáziátlanok mert nem tudják úgy eldugni mint a mega" Nem az ő feladatuk "eldugni", mert ha tevékenyen részt vesznek az illegális tevékenységben, akkor ők kapnak egy jelentős büntetést. Európai cég, így az EU szabályozás vonatkozik rájuk. A mega ennél sokkal könnyebb helyzetben van, mert sem az USA, sem a EU szabályozása nem terjed ki rá. 

"Nekem letöröltek olyasmit is, ami "saját", nem könyv, vagy bármi más, egyszerűen biztonságba szerettem volna helyezni, hogy ha valami baja lenne a gépemnek, ott meglegyen. Nos, nincs, szerencse, hogy a gépemen még megvan." A Data fájlmegosztó, így teljesen alkalmatlan arra, hogy ott biztonsági másolatot tartsunk. Alma és körte. Mindegyik gyümölcs, hasonló is, de nem ugyanaz. Logikusan a fájlmegosztás célja a fájlmegosztás, így ha nincs letöltés, akkor az nem olyan, ami megosztási téren kerül fel. A data időkorláthoz kötött törlési mechanizmusa kicselezhető, ha két prémium tag az időkorlátot figyelve egymás tárhelyeit letölti. 

Data kimúlása? Egy plusz okot írok le, amire nem sokan gondolnak: Elavult feltöltési módszereket ad. Az alap web-es feltöltés még csak-csak elmegy. Pár tucat fájlhoz még megfelelő, de ezenkívül más csak az FTP van, ami egyrészt régi, nem túl biztonságos protokoll, és ami vicc kategória, hogy ott is van korlát, mert a korlátlan tárhelyhez az FTP tárhelyet egy mennyiség után kézzel szinkronizálni kell a megosztási tárhelyhez  Nincs saját szinkronizáló megoldása, mint pld. a mega-nak, amivel a fel és letöltés, a mappák szinkronban tartása automatikus lenne.

Nem a Data-t védem, csak a hátteret akartam minimálisan bemutatni.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 28)

1. Az első szakaszt, szó nélkül elfogadom
2. Ez vegyes mert alapból az Evila kijelentéssel egyetértek:
*Nem alkalmas archiválni.*

(De nem is az a jó módja az archiválásnak
*Én még a felhő tároló archiválást se használnám)Pedig kényelmes nagyon propagálják*
A te indoklásod is igaz:"a fájlmegosztás célja a fájlmegosztás" erre jött létre

3. pontnál 3 szakasz
az FTP esetén igaz, de én nem éreztem szükségét azon változtatni
Teljesen igaz az utána kézzel szinkronizálni elavultság
Hú hogy mennyivel gyorsabb és egyszerűbb a megára csoportosat tölteni
De a kézi ott is létezik rendezéskor
a megának a szinkronizálását kimondottan kerülöm
Mappát ne tartson nélkülem szinkronban


----------



## battuta (2021 December 28)

balacy írta:


> Logikusan a fájlmegosztás célja a fájlmegosztás, így ha nincs letöltés, akkor az nem olyan, ami megosztási téren kerül fel.


Ez a leghibásabb mondatod külön kivettem.
Hiszen ne hajtson ENGEM lEGYEN TÜRELMESEBB.
Attól még fájlmegosztás ha pl havi 1 letöltés esne rá
Nézzük: ha kitörli mert Ő kevesli
*Ezzel árt magának,mert csalódott lesz a feltöltő is és a letöltő is*
plusz újabb feltöltésre kényszerítette a megosztót
*Megint csak 1 hónap múlva kerül oda valaki letölteni*
Ettől még fájlmegosztás maradt
Ha egy év múlva akkor is
logikailag természetesen igaz:addig csak ott vár várja a letöltést a megosztás előtte is megvolt
*Véges végig megosztás*​De nem kellett addig
*Két szakaszból áll egy és minden fájl megosztás:*
közreadott letöltő-link itt a tárolási szakasz
és jön a letöltés
Ebben semmi meglepő nincs, ezért hibás az érvelés ha türelmetlen a tárhely
*Hisz normális várakozás (tárolás) aránya lehet 1 hónap/1 letöltés
A data ebben rosszul dolgozik*
Oka szerintem: nincs elég tárhelye és pénze sincs bővíteni
EZÉRT FOG KIHALNI


----------



## battuta (2021 December 28)

A következő nem a datáról szól
De szintén fogyasztó szemével
A kihalást jósolok egy másik neves weboldalnak is
Ami kicsit szintén megosztó téma terület
Ez az Ncore torrent megosztó!
Szintén hasonló jelekből mint a Data.hu
Első jel a meglepő díjazási módszer és áremelkedés
azt a pofátlansági formát öltötte fel az Ncore
Látszólagos szigorítást hoz be mit senki sem ellenőriz
a bent lévő idő hiánya szerint kizár a tagságból
Ez önkényesnek látszik
De miért teszi?
Mert megjelent a prémium pontok lehetősége.
Amit vásárolni lehet, de ez nem fogyott eléggé (megint a pénzhiány köszön vissza ezekből a jelekből)
De mi történik amikor megállapít egy mondvacsinált indokot?
Felfüggeszti a tagságot, de azonnal felkínálja a vásárold meg prémiummal.
Ez nagyon átlátszó trükk
Nem más mint közönséges, díjhoz kötött tagság
Eddig még nem látszik feltétlen hogy tönkre fog menni
De azt is tudni kell évekbe tellett mire ez az oldal kivívta a legjobb torrent megosztó oldal státuszt
Bekerülni sem volt könnyű meghívóval lehetett.
De közben sok száz más megosztó is felcseperedett
Messze nincs már egyedül és az évek óta ingyenességet nem egyszerű megváltoztatni
Ilyen durván nem lehet. Már zúgolódnak azok kiket álindokkal felfüggesztettek
Ha nem lesz konkurenciájuk el tudják fogadtatni azt a fizetős dolgot
Csak legyen átlátható és mindig ügyfélbarát a feltétel.
A data is ökényesen törölget ez sem ügyfélbarát
Nem mozdul a fájl na és? őrizze csak
A fizetősségért cserébe elvárjuk
Mindig volt konkurencia társzerverekben.
A nem fizetősek tönkrementek
A data kedvelt hely volt mérsékelt árai miatt.De már régebben árat kellett volna rendezni de előbb modernizálni
És még úgy is nehéz a Kínai tárolókkal szemben kik ingyenesek maradtak
Az Ncore után nincs több mondandóm a fájl megosztásról


----------



## balacy (2021 December 28)

"a bent lévő idő hiánya szerint kizár a tagságból"

Mi volt a gond? Inaktív voltál, nem léptél be egy ideig, vagy hit&run-oltál? Egyik szabály sem betarthatatlan, minimális odafigyeléssel megoldható.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 29)

balacy írta:


> "a bent lévő idő hiánya szerint kizár a tagságból"
> 
> Mi volt a gond? Inaktív voltál, nem léptél be egy ideig, vagy hit&run-oltál? Egyik szabály sem betarthatatlan, minimális odafigyeléssel megoldható.


Fentebb írtam követhetetlen és álindoklást ad
Teljesen mindegy hogy mit ír indoknak
A leggyakoribb a nem lép be elég gyakran
Több embert tudok, kinek ez indoklással függesztették fel
De szerintem ez csupán kényszerítés a váltsd meg pénzért
Teljességgel betarthatatlan, ha teszem azt óránkénti látogatottságot akarna
Úgy értem gyakorlati alapon lehetetlen és felesleges kényszerítés
Minek ülne bent bárki is
A gépet is leállítja időnként
Ne etess ez lényegében egy zsaroltság
Érzékenyebbek (az ismerős 80 éves nénike) kijelentette őt ne zsarolják nem fogja kifizetni.
Másképp kell tagsági díjat szedni
Lényeg inkább az:
A hanyatlását jósolom az Ncore-nak
1. ha mint látszik nincs elég pénze
2. otromba és agresszív pénz kikényszerítésbe kezd
3. közben konkurenciái jönnek fel
A pénz kunyerálás idejét éljük senkinek, egyiknek sincs elég a fenntartásra
De az illedelmes kérést ha nem tartja be akkor megharagszanak rájuk
És abban a pillanatban ahogy van kilátásban hasonló mennek át
A data helyett a mega
Az Ncore helyett az after


----------



## balacy (2021 December 29)

A torrentezésnek alapja a visszaosztás. Egy zárt közösségben vannak szabályok, amiket be kell tartani. Az említett torrent oldalt annyiban kedvezőbb, hogy nem azonnal, egy levél után szankcionál, hanem ad lehetőséget a szabályokat nem teljesítőknek, hogy az azonnali bannolást kiváltság egy jelképes összeggel. 

Hogy aki nem teljesen van képben pár mondatban kifejtem a fentieket. 

A torrent megosztás nem olyan, mint pld. a data.hu-ra feltöltött állományok. Nem egy tárhelyen van a fájl, hanem sok felhasználónál. Ezek a felhasználók letöltötték a fájlt, majd ezek után ők ő gépekről történik a megosztás, azaz ők "seedelnek". Ha valaki csak letölti és senki osztja, seedeli vissza, akkor nem lesz elérhető. A központi szerveren nincs a fájlból példány, így ha senki nem oszt vissza, akkor eltünik, halott lesz a torrent. Bár a rendszerben lehet majd látni, és a .torrent fájlt (ami csak a letöltési infókat tartalmazza) le lehet tölteni a kliensbe, de maga az állomány, pld. a film nem lesz letölthető, hiszen nincs feltöltő. 
Így azokat, akik nem töltenek vissza nem túlzottan szeretik, mert gyakorlatilag parazita módon állnak hozzá. A fenti oldalon ezt egy viszonylag laza elvárással oldották meg: ha valaki valamit letölt (ha jól emlékszem) 48 vagy 72 órányi ideig kell visszaosztani, azaz a klienséből nem törölni. Ez nem feltétlen kell egyben teljesíteni, azaz van rá másfél hónapja. Ez miért kedvező? Mert akkor és olyan sebességgel oszthatja vissza (ami annyit jelent csak, hogy a kliens fut) amikor és ami neki jó. A régi szabályozás a legtöbb helyen ennél sokkal keményebb volt: elvárták, hogy addig tartsa a gépén megosztva a fájlt, amíg annyi feltöltése nem jön össze, mint amit letöltött. Ami elég kemény, mert ha sokkal kisebb a feltöltési sebessége, akkor ez huzamos ideig is eltarthatott. Ami még rosszabb volt: ha senkinek sem kellett az adott film, könyv vagy hanganyag akkor nem volt visszaosztása, így gyakorlatilag hónapokig nem törölhette. 
Gondolom sejti mindenki, hogy nem egy eget rengető elvárás, hogy pár napnyi ideig ne törölje le az állományt, és ha éppen internetkapcsolata van, akkor fusson a kliens. Ami laza és nagyon jó megoldás, hogy nincs kötöttség a feltöltési sebességben, csak az időben...
Logikusan kizárják azokat, akik parazita módon csak letöltenek. Vagy felkérik, hogy támogassák az oldalt...

A másik kizáró ok az inaktivitás. A torrent szerveroldali programja és annak üzemeltetése nem olcsó. A tagság száma ebbe erősen belejátszik. Egy hobbi szerver, aminek van pár ezer tagja, gyakorlatilag a hardverbérlési áron üzemeltethető. Ez a limit emlékeim szerint tízezer tag. Felette már exponenciálisan ugrik a program, és az adatbázis költsége. Így aki egy évig (jellemzően ez a limit) nem tölt le semmit, annak érdemes elgondolkodnia, hogy valóban tagja akar-e lenni az oldalnak. Ezért lehet látni egyes oldalakon, hogy nincs regisztrálási lehetőség, mert elérték ezt az alacsony költségű üzemeltetési határt. 
Ez az inaktivitás limit sem egy olyan kitétel, amit nem lehet teljesíteni. Az utolsó letöltést követő egy év? Az utolsó letöltés lehet egy pár kilóbájtos könyv is... Szóval nem várnak el óránkénti felcsatlakozást!

Ahogy lehet látni ezek a szabályok nem igazán szigorúak, nem várnak el semmi olyant, amit józan ésszel ne lehet elfogadni. 

Feltörekvő oldalak? Mindig lesznek, és folyamatosan jönnek, és mennek. A fele már az első nagyobb akadályban elbukik, amikor amikor eléri a hobby tevékenység határát és fejleszteni kell. Akár a taglétszám, akár a torrent szám megugrik, és már vagy a szerveroldali programok, adatbázis kiszolgálás nem bírja el a terhelés. Sem a hardver, sem a szoftver nem ingyenes, az admin, és a rendszergazdai feladatok megugranak, elindul a siránkozás a tagoktól, hogy lassúúúú.... lassssúúú! Na ilyenkor a zsebbe kell nyúlni, nem kicsit. Ez az első rosta, és ezen elbukott sok jónak induló közösség.


----------



## balacy (2021 December 29)

Az említett oldalt megnéztem. Akkor lehet majd valamit mondani róla, amikor a taglétszám hat számjegyű lesz, na akkor már nem egyszámjegyű embert warnolnak, és nem lesz dupeseed egész évben  Most kb olyan emlegetni, mintha azt jósolnám, hogy a Canadahun ki fog halni mert támogatást kér, és kijelenteném, hogy a saját blogom lesz helyette  Lehet, hogy az CH-nak tízezerszeres látogatottsága van, és vélhetően nem pár tízezer forint az éves üzemeltetése... 

Remélem sehol nem említettem konkrét oldalt, én csak a jelenségre reagáltam: a szabályokat, amikor belép valaki elfogadta (ahogy itt is) majd nem tartotta be, kivágták, majd panaszkodott. Ha valaki valahol ott akar lenni, akkor tartsa be a szabályokat. Itt is kiraktak emberkéket, amikor nem tartotta be a szabályokat. Jogosan. Azt is kell tudni, hogy a szabályokat a tulajdonosok hozzák, az emlegetett fájlmegosztó oldal, a torrent oldal, vagy akár a CH. Logikus.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 30)

balacy írta:


> a szabályokat, amikor belép valaki elfogadta


Ne erőlködj
Visszaélnek vele a nem követhető szabályaikkal, mihelyt pénzt akarnak kicsikarni
Pont ilyen a mennyi időt és mikor voltál bent
Ezt nem mutatják közérthetőn.Nem adnak figyelmeztetést előre.Módosítják az időt (aláhúzzák a küszöböt ezzel máris meglepetés-szerűen kizsaroltatottan fizetést követel
*Ha kevés a bevételük átállnak zsarolásra*
Ha kell, idő szabályt változtatnak
Becstelen mohó goromba és zsaroló
Bevételt nem ilyen módon kell szerezni
Hogy igazam van-e
Azt megmondja a jóslatom
Kezd csökkenni az Ncore, ha ezen nem változtat
Ha már túl sok agresszivitással önkényes szabály módosítgatással találta magát szembe a fogyasztó el fog pártolni onnan
Ezzel a bevételük tovább csökken
Megint kínálgathatják a prémiumot
De ha bekerültek a körbe (áremelés zsarolással együtt)
Maguknak ásták a sírt
És ne kezd válaszolni
Mondtam a fogyasztó szemével írom
Hogy mennyin haragszanak már rá
Az *megtudható a facebook oldalukról*
Ott kaphatnak visszajelzést mit gondol a fogyasztó az üzleti és gyakorlati módszerükről
Én főleg a módszerét szidom a zsarolást
Otrombán fogtak az áremeléshez


----------



## battuta (2021 December 30)

balacy írta:


> Feltörekvő oldalak? Mindig lesznek, és folyamatosan jönnek, és mennek. A fele már az első nagyobb akadályban elbukik, amikor amikor eléri a hobby tevékenység határát és fejleszteni kell. Akár a taglétszám, akár a torrent szám megugrik, és már vagy a szerveroldali programok, adatbázis kiszolgálás nem bírja el a terhelés. Sem a hardver, sem a szoftver nem ingyenes, az admin, és a rendszergazdai feladatok megugranak, elindul a siránkozás a tagoktól, hogy lassúúúú.... lassssúúú! Na ilyenkor a zsebbe kell nyúlni, nem kicsit. Ez az első rosta, és ezen elbukott sok jónak induló közösség.


Persze hogy indulni könnyű ezt az Ncore múltját dicsérve le is írtam
De a feljövekvő is meg fogja tenni.
Ne segítsen már erre rá hogy ő maga meg rossz lesz
A bevételre persze szükségük van de annak megfizettetési módját rosszul csinálják
Nem kell megvárni míg rájuk ég a költséghiány
*Létezik előre látás
És innen már úgy tekintek rá mint egy közönséges üzleti vállalkozás*
Képezzen tartalékot, árat hamar vezessen be.
Megszokják hogy ennyi az ennyi
És folyamatosan változtasson, de ne nagy ugrásokkal
És mindig legyen fogyasztóbarát
*Soha ne tűnjön kizsaroltságnak*
Ha ezt nem tudja csukja be a kaput.Húzza le a rolót.
Az űrt maga után kitölti egy másik sokan vannak
És az addigi feltöltői is át fognak pártolni.
A feltörekvők úgyis letaszítják
Nekünk meg mindegy ki adja fogyasztásunkat
Halál rájuk pusztuljatok, engem is megsértett a módszerük


----------



## battuta (2021 December 30)

balacy írta:


> Igen, régen, még a múlt évezredben több könyvet olvastam tőle, így érdekes lesz újra hallani.


Inkább maradj a mit hallgattál most, élmény megosztásnál
*Én a fájlmegosztók ügyét lezártam*
Épp a *katedrálist *hallgatom újra

És csodálom a Kingsbridge-trilógiát
Bármelyik változó felolvasóval
*Ezt Varanyi Lajos olvassa fel, jól* (a kazetta lehetne tisztább hangosabb)

Életrajz:
(Pocsaj, 1940. febr. 8.– ): bábszínész, színész. 1962-ben végezte el a Bábstúdiót és az Állami Bábszínházhoz szerződött. 1980–85-ben a Mikroszkóp Színpad, 1985–86-ban a Népszínház művésze volt. 1986-ban visszatért az Állami Bábszínházhoz. 1992-től a Budapest Bábszínház művésze. F.Sz. Antonio (Sh.: A vihar); Sir Kán (Kipling–Balogh G.: A dzsungel könyve); Cirkuszigazgató (Tersánszky J. J.–Kardos G. Gy.: Misi Mókus vándorúton).
Filmszereplése kevés
*A felolvasása tiszta érthető.*
Motorbicikli TV filmben szerepelt.




 


A csoportképen a baloldali, ugyan az a sapka
Nincs róla más kép​*Pedig a felolvasók megérdemlik hogy életrajzzal és fotóval bemutatva megháláljuk nekik*​


----------



## balacy (2021 December 30)

"Visszaélnek vele a nem követhető szabályaikkal, mihelyt pénzt akarnak kicsikarni"

A szabályok követhetőek, mert a seedben töltött időt a felső menüsorban az egyik menü alatt le lehet kérdezni. Átlátható, mert minden adat (eltelt idő, hátralévő idő stb.) ki lesz írva. A két alapvető szabály betartása az emberek nagyon-nagy részének nem okoz gondot, így nem is kerül szóba a fizetős tagság. Ha nincs szabályszegése, akkor nem kap warn-t, sem bannolást és nem kapja meg a levelet... Ez nem egy olyan elvárás, amit ne lehetne betartani. Ez alapvetően minden közösségben így van, aki nagyon nem tesz semmit a közösségért, annak vagy kívül tágasabb vagy a tagságért fizetni kell. 

"
Hogy mennyin haragszanak már rá
Az *megtudható a facebook oldalukról*
"
A legtöbb, aki ott "haragszom rád"-ot játszik szabályokat be nem tartó, és sértődött egyén. Mivel jó hangosan el tudja mondani a bánatát, és osztani a "jótanácsot" így megteszi. Közben mások, akik nem írnak oda, azok meg rendeltetésszerűen használják a lehetőséget. Aki pedig érdemben akar az oldalhoz hozzájárulni ötlettel, ő pedig megtalálja a staff-okat. Hamar észre lehet venni, ki az akinek a bánata abból adódik, hogy hit'n'ron-olt, és keservessé vált, hogy ezt nem tolerálta az oldal, és ki az aki valós problémákat vet fel.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 30)

battuta írta:


> Inkább maradj a mit hallgattál most, élmény megosztásnál
> *Én a fájlmegosztók ügyét lezártam*


Értem?
Fogyasztótól mást ne várj Ha meg belsős vagy, simán fogadd meg a hangokat mosni, magyarázkodni a hibás portékát úgy sem lehet
Mindig a vevőnek van igaza Ő veszi meg az árut


Épp a *katedrálist *hallgatom újra
@balacy neked melyik a Legjobb Ken Follett könyv
És melyik a legjobb felolvasója?
Róla:
_A világszerte népszerű Ken Follett legsikeresebb regénye. A cselekmény a középkorban, a XII. századi Angliában játszódik. A könyv oldalain középkori világ kel életre, mely színes, mint egy festmény, és mozgalmas, mint egy jó film. Olvasása közben belemerülünk a háború borzalmaiba, átélhetjük a zsarnokok önkényeskedéseit, a hideg kőpadlókon zajló forró ölelkezéseket, kínzást, gyilkosságot és a szerzetesi élet keserveit. A cselekmény egy katedrális építése körül bonyolódik, melyért Benedek-rendi szerezetesek küzdenek szinte az egész világgal és még saját, féltékeny egyházukkal is. Mindez egy polgárháború közepén; körülöttük vér, ármány és szerelem._​_

_​


----------



## medvegy (2021 December 30)

battuta írta:


> Épp a *katedrálist *hallgatom újra


Szia battuta 
- komoly figyelmedbe ajánlom az Időfutár című rádiójáték-sorozatot, amit most tettem be a Hangoskönyvekhez. 
Hosszú napok óta hallgatom lefekvéskor késő estig. Nekem nagyon tetszik, szerintem te is szeretni fogod, ha megbarátkozol vele az elején. Jó a stílusa, modern, pörgős, nagyon jók a szereplői, fordulatos, érdekes. A teljes anyag fent van, mind a három évad, cca 41 óra összesen.

*Egyúttal kívánok Mindenkinek sikeres, békés, örömteli Újesztendőt!*​


----------



## battuta (2021 December 31)

medvegy írta:


> Szia battuta
> - komoly figyelmedbe ajánlom az Időfutár című rádiójáték-


Megkísérlem bár írsz valamit: "fordulatos pörgős"
A pörgős az ami már nekem elriasztó
Épp most jöttem rá már azokat a történeteket kedvelem ami kevés szereplős, ahol rá lehet csatlakozni azonosulni a kevés számú szereplőre
A történet helyszínei ne sok szálon futtasák
Épp ennek ellenkezője a pörgős nem?
De azért köszönöm az ajánlást, meghallgatom (bár rádiójáték)
És a kellemes szilvesztert én is kívánok neked:Jó alvást


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 1)

medvegy írta:


> az Időfutár című rádiójáték-sorozatot, amit most tettem be a Hangoskönyvekhez.


Nos itt vagyok első benyomásokat mondani
Lesz kifogás és lesz elfogadás ahogy mindig




Csak tőjelzőket sorolok amire reggelre még emlékeztem
Színes,
Élethű helyszínei is vannak (az elején a költözés kimondottan)
Mozgalmas (nem pörgős)
Jók az szereplők, a zenei effektek és minden effekt
Parodizált jellemek
feszültség növelő események
Ami miatt ki kellett kapcsolnom: harsánnyá (hangossá)vált egy idő után
De folytatom és jó hogy küldted


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 12)

Evila írta:


> BRUNELLA GASPERINI HANGOSKÖNYV TRILÓGIA GÉPÉSZ ÉS EVILA FELOLVASÁSÁBAN
> 01 – ÉN ÉS ŐK – EGY FÉRJ FELJEGYZÉSEI - FELOLVASTA: GÉPÉSZ


Erről mondhatnál valamit
Mert ezt már régebben letöltöttem és csak gépész volt
Eddig világos 
Most azonban látom Gépész és Evila
Tehát várható a 2. és a 3. könyv ez már kettős felolvasásban?


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 12)

battuta írta:


> Erről mondhatnál valamit
> Mert ezt már régebben letöltöttem és csak gépész volt
> Eddig világos
> Most azonban látom Gépész és Evila
> Tehát várható a 2. és a 3. könyv ez már kettős felolvasásban?


a yt -n a 2. 3. könyvet Evila egyedül olvassa fel


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 12)

vizeshuba írta:


> a yt -n a 2. 3. könyvet Evila egyedül olvassa fel


Kicsit csalódás, ha a kettőjük közös munkáját vártam (erre volt kiváló példa).Erre készültem
De neked kösz a választ
1. Brunella Gasperini-Én és ők-Egy férj feljegyzései(Gépész)
2. Brunella Gasperini - Ő és Mi - Egy feleség feljegyzései (Evila)
3. Brunella Gasperini - Mi és ők - egy lány feljegyzései (Evila)

De át sem gondoltam hisz inkább monológ történetmesélés mindegyik


----------



## Evila (2022 Január 12)

Egymás után raktam fel mind a hármat, és világosan megírtam a felolvasókat is. Szerintem egyértelmű, hogy a férj feljegyzéseit egy férfihang a feleség és a lányét pedig női hang szólaltatja meg.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 12)

Evila írta:


> Egymás után raktam fel mind a hármat, és világosan megírtam a felolvasókat is. Szerintem egyértelmű, hogy a férj feljegyzéseit egy férfihang a feleség és a lányét pedig női hang szólaltatja meg.


Csak hogy én 1 perce szereztem tudomást a többi két könyvről
Mindarról nem tudok (tudtam) amit írsz
*És hogy egyértelmű, hát legyen az!!*
Bár írásomban benne volt:


battuta írta:


> Kicsit csalódás, ha a kettőjük közös munkáját vártam (erre volt kiváló példa).Erre készültem
> *De át sem gondoltam: hisz inkább monológ történetmesélés mindegyik*


De megint állj, mert már érzek ezt azt
És kezdődik elölről.


----------



## Evila (2022 Január 12)

Bocsánat, azt hittem, amikor megnézted a hangoskönyves oldalon, neked is kiadta egymás után a regényeket.
És tényleg hagyjuk, elegem van már abból, hogy állandóan belém-kötsz, mindenfélét kifogásolsz, elevenen felboncolsz.
Nekem az lenne a legjobb, ha egyáltalán nem hallgatnád meg, amiket felolvasok, nagyon jól megvagyok a "kritikáid" nélkül.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 13)

Bocsánat de megmondtam már egyszer: "De megint állj, ",
*sőt ígérte hogy ide se néz:*


Evila írta:


> és most* azt is, hogy ezt az oldalt én nyilvánítom megszűntnek.*


De jön és jön mert élvez valamit ebben
Hiába mondom állj. ezért már jön:"És tényleg hagyjuk, elegem van"
pedig megígérte már többször hogy nem jön


battuta írta:


> De megint állj, mert már érzek ezt azt
> És kezdődik elölről.






Nem olvasok _házsártosságot_, azt hangoskönyvben hallgatom.
*Szabó Magda-Sziget-kék
"* Mikor Valentin édesanyja balesetet szenved, a kisfiú házsártos, nagynénjével kerül egy fedél alá,*"



*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 13)

Ha már Brunella Gasparini
Íme egy nyugodt felolvasás.Pedig nő beszél
*Ki az a Kala Mollah* már érdekel több felolvasása is: mérsékelt nőről van szó.(higgadtnak tűnik)
Persze lehet nem ő olvassa csak közreadja
A felolvasó jó
(Gondolom az életben sem túl-ingerlékeny)
Ez meglátszik előadóképességén.Mert záloga lehet a kiegyenlített hangnak.
Minden felolvasása ilyen kellemes?


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 13)

Íme még egy értékes Női hang:
Kútvölgyi Erzsébet maga szépség* és nyugodtság*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 13)

Soleczki Janka már játékosabb
De nagyon kellemes nő


----------



## balacy (2022 Január 13)

Evila írta:


> Bocsánat, azt hittem, amikor megnézted a hangoskönyves oldalon, neked is kiadta egymás után a regényeket.
> És tényleg hagyjuk, elegem van már abból, hogy állandóan belém-kötsz, mindenfélét kifogásolsz, elevenen felboncolsz.
> Nekem az lenne a legjobb, ha egyáltalán nem hallgatnád meg, amiket felolvasok, nagyon jól megvagyok a "kritikáid" nélkül.


A legjobb figyelmen kívül hagyni egyes fórumozókat, és nem is válaszolni. Addig fog "véleményezni", amíg foglalkozol vele.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 13)

balacy írta:


> Csak általánosságban: én a JDownloader 2 programot használom, java-s, elmegy minden oprendszeren, sokat tud, és ismeri a legtöbb fájlmegosztót. Mega, data, dropbox, youtube és még sok egyébre is jó.


Erről viszont mint hangoskönyveket közvetlenül érintő támogatás beszélhetnél
Azt írod datán elmegy
Igen ám elment, amíg prémiumom volt.
De már csak a free
Aminik az 1 szálon 1 fájl egy tárolóról letöltés a korlátja
webesen is jón a chapta pipálás
A JD-nek van Chapta automatikája sok féle
Vannak fizetősek(ezt hagyjuk ki)
De létezik nem fizetős Chapta felismerő
erről beszélj okosat
Mert láttam műszaki oldalon jobb vagy


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 14)

*A JDownloader 2 Chapta feloldója *pedig sokaknak fontos lenne tudni
Hisz a hangoskönyv az letöltés is
Mivel a data már másképp nem letöltésvezérelhető


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 15)

Van egy Hangoskönyves pasi
Ki a Hangoskönyv Professor nevet használja
A hangtechnika jó
A felolvasó hangja nincs annyira meleg (kellemes mint uncle nick)
De jól olvas fel
Meg kell mindenkinek önállóan próbálni


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 15)

Hoztam egy érdekes:*Szelíd kedves-butának játszott, de alapból jó női hangot* (alapból szrezhető egy ilyen beszédhang)
Szerintem tehetséges, szinkronszínész és az angol színésznő is jó karakterszerep itt Katy Wix (_Daisy)_

Nem tudom ki lehet a szinkronhang.Dicséret érte
Talán Nádasi Veronika vagy inkább Dögei Éva


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 16)

Mivel az előbb bemutattam azt a női hangot *ami képes is játszani és kellemes is*
Most bemutatása lesz egy nem új.
De már többször elismert férfi hangnak* Uncle Nick néven ad elő*
Hogy miért van itt?
Mert saját hangján beszélve megmutatja mi lesz a következő
Amit örömmel és élvezettel fogadok.
Termékeny, hetente két nagy epizódot készít el


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 16)

Noah Gordon-Az orvosdoktor
Felolvassa: Virágh Tibor
Figyelemre méltó alkotás
Nagy terjedelmű történelminék is nevezhető nagyívű mű
Még színesebb Mint a Kel Follett trilógia
Rengeteg tájon, embereken, kultúrán visz át!
Nagyon jó könyv, igazi történelmi kalandregény




Noah Gordon nevét híres orvosregények fémjelzik. Első,nagy sikert aratott műve, a Sámán, az amerikai indiánok végső kiirtásának idején az Újvilágban elvetődött skót orvos kalandjait örökítettte meg, a szintén hatalmas terjedelmű és megrázó erejű *Az orvosdoktor pedig a tizenegyedik század orvostudományának sötét berkeibe, Angliába, s onnan kiindulva a kelet-ázsiai birodalmakba kalauzolja el a tudásra szomjas Rob J. Cole-t*, a Sámán főszereplőjének ősét, akit ugyancsak azzal az isteni ajándékkal áldott meg a sors, hogy kézrátétellel megérzi, megállapítja a közelgő halált. Ám ez az áldás azokban az időkben boszorkányságnak minősült, s hősünk is csak azon az áron menthette meg életét, hogy az arabok közt zsidónak adta ki magát, s katonaorvosként végigélte az egymás ellen zúduló keleti hatalmak rettenetes háborúit, miközben csakis a tudni vágyás vezette küzdelmes útján – no meg annak a tüzes szemű lánynak a szépsége, akit képtelen lett volna elhagyni…

A tudásra szomjas medikus, aki kézrátétellel megérzi, megállapítja a közelgő halált. Ám ez a képesség azokban az időkben boszorkányságnak minősült, így a fiatal férfi csak úgy menthette meg életét, hogy az arabok közt zsidónak adta ki magát, s katonaorvosként végigélte az egymás ellen zúduló keleti hatalmak rettenetes háborúit.
A boncolás tilos volt:



*A filmről dumáló,csináljon ízelítőt sok badarsággal*


A könyv* Legjobb felolvasója* Malfoy Lucius-t is meghallgatva nem Ő
Hanem* Virágh Tibor*
Malfoy Lucius-tól megnézem majd
*Vavyan Fable: Jégtánc könyvét*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 19)

Józsi !
Sor került egy jó de bosszantóan idegesítő de nagyon kiváló, sőt mesteri hangjátékra.
Amit te hoztál és figyelembe ajánlottad
Hogy mi bosszantott benne 10 részig?
Az ifjúságinak szánt beszéd stílus
Túl sok volt cuki cuki cuki... lépek..stb diákbeszéd
Úgy éreztem mint a "műparaszti "vidékiskedés
*De a hanghatások kiválóak a zene nagyszerű
Meglepően jó színészekkel bár felismerni keveset tudtam
De külön szeretném tudni ki volt a történelem tanárnő kinek a hangja képes volt olyan gyűlöletesen hideg lenni*
A Molnár Piroskát többször kihallom
*De ki a Bujdosóné?
*

IDŐFUTÁR
írta: Gimesi Dóra - Jeli Viktória - Tasnádi István


medvegy írta:


> Rövid története:
> Hatodik-hetedikes diákok egy véletlenül talált fura, rozsdás körzőn keresztül furcsa alakokkal ismerkednek meg.
> A szabadkömívesség kincsei után kutatva hihetetlen kalandokba, rendőrségi ügyekbe, végül időutazásba is belekeverednek,
> Mindez diákbarátságokkal, szerelmekkel, skype és chat párbeszédekkel, a felnőttek fura világának gyerekszemmel történő
> ...


[
Szóval Engler Józsi ismét szerethető könyvet ajánlottál

Még tartalom:
Ha ez még nem lenne elég: úton-útfélen egy fura öregemberbe ütközik, megbolondul a számítógépe... és az egésznek valahogy köze van ahhoz a rozsdás körzőhöz, amit az utcán talált.
Vajon miért kell mindenkinek ez a körző? Mit akar vele kezdeni Sándor, a vén ócskás, és miért nem tud Hanna sem megválni tőle? És mi köze mindennek Bécshez, a Sakkozó törökhöz és Bujdosónéhez, a töritanárhoz?


----------



## medvegy (2022 Január 21)

battuta írta:


> Józsi !
> Sor került egy jó de bosszantóan idegesítő de nagyon kiváló, sőt mesteri hangjátékra.
> Amit te hoztál és figyelembe ajánlottad
> Hogy mi bosszantott benne 10 részig?
> ...


Nem, nem az. Ez alapvetően ifjúsági rádiójáték, kifejezetten a kora tizenéves korosztály részére. A hangvétel, a szóhasználat nagyon nem volt véletlen. A lányom pont abban a korosztályban volt-van, tényleg így beszéltek még általánosban. Azután külön téma, hgy gimnáziumra mennyire megváltozott a szóhasználatuk, de a rádiójáték reális akkori diáknyelvezetet ad.


battuta írta:


> *De a hanghatások kiválóak a zene nagyszerű
> Meglepően jó színészekkel bár felismerni keveset tudtam*


*Nagyon sok jó színész - és még több kiváló gyerek és amatőr van benne. Hatalmas castingolás előzte meg az egészet egyébként, de sikerült nagyon jól választani. Én nem tudok rossz hangot, vagy rosszul játszó szereplőt mondani belőle *


battuta írta:


> *De külön szeretném tudni ki volt a történelem tanárnő kinek a hangja képes volt olyan gyűlöletesen hideg lenni*
> A Molnár Piroskát többször kihallom
> *De ki a Bujdosóné?*


Bujdosónét Fullajtár Andrea játszotta, egy neves színésznőnk.
Érdekesség, hogy Rogyák Marit viszont Péterffy Bori, a sztárénekesnő - állítólag a koncerteken is ostromolták a tinik emiatt, kész fanklubjai voltak Rogyák Marinak  


battuta írta:


> Szóval Engler Józsi ismét szerethető könyvet ajánlottál


Örülök, hogy tetszett.
Nagyon komoly vállalkozás volt - és nagyon szerethető lett. Kár, hogy kevés hasonló van, pedig a kölkök is imádták, lányom is nagy rajongó volt.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 22)

medvegy írta:


> Bujdosónét Fullajtár Andrea játszotta, egy neves színésznőnk.


Nagyszerű hogy meg van.
Én el tudtam volna képzelni azt a ridegséget Béres Ilonától is
De mivel nincs honnét ismernem ezért a hangját se ismerhettem.
Nem úgy szerepelnek ezek filmekben mint rég
Hogy mind a tv filmekben mind mozi filmekben évről évre jelen volnának
Ne felejtsük egy Várkonyi kosztümös filmet amit moziban is adtak évről évre levetítették TV-ben
Vagy Zsurzs Éva filmeket
A *Fullajtár Andrea* egy olyan mozifilmben játszott amit a TV is leadott A valami Amerika 2001
És egy nem sokat dicsért:* Le a fejjel! *(2004) amit nem is láttam
Hol vannak ismertségtől ilyen egyéb okok miatt ezek a színészek?
Ha nem kapnak el egy olyan jó sorozatot mint a Tanár ami a Nagy Ervint igen híressé tette
A többinek nincs szerencséjük láttatni magukat



medvegy írta:


> Ez alapvetően ifjúsági rádiójáték, kifejezetten a kora tizenéves korosztály részére. A hangvétel, a szóhasználat nagyon nem volt véletlen. A lányom pont abban a korosztályban volt-van, tényleg így beszéltek még általánosban.


A beszédstílusról és konkrét odavett szavakról
*Én nem azt mondtam nem használt szavak*
Olyan érzésem volt mesterkélten sok
És olyan mint a "műparasztot" játszó felnőtt figura vagy épp fiatal
Néha elmennek a jópofizók olyan műanyagba:Ami már sánta
példának mondom azt az aki "eccer gyüjjík mán"*Volt itt egy galery nevű *aki csupa mesterségesen mű-parasztizott
Ha nem érted rögtön mi a műparaszti beszéd *meg kell nézni egyik másik "stand up"-t*
Nagyon hamisan mű-parasztiznak.
De nem csak Ők
Amíg sikeres volt a Markos-Nádas a Nádas ők is átestek időnként és *amikor már nem áll jól*
Ez én fülemet sérti
Ha tájszólás beszédet használ valaki nem oda tartozó környezetben az is lehet hamis kiérezhető belőle
Erre hoznám példának a "Katyi". Mindenki tudja Tolnai Klárinak tényleg volt Palóc tájszólása amit teljesen megszüntetett
De a Katyi filmben nekem műanyag eltúlzott volt amikor felmosott és énekelt
de ez is:

*Tovább:*
Ha a 10 részig idegesített a "mű-diák" beszéd
Az elmúlt későbbre
De fog hamisságot éreztetni minden divat szó "prodzsekt" timing,","csapatépítő tréning" ami kocsmázást jelent vagy bármi csavargást, kihívás,hajaz király durva
Ha túl sok van akkor már hamis
Na a nyelvezetet ugorjuk át hisz már attól is kiakadtam mint nyegleség ha meleg-szenyónak mondták amit kértek
De mivel mindez amit leírtam a nyelvezetről:Teljesen egyéni érzékenység és elutasítottság kérdése
Ezért vitatkozni vele felesleges. *Mert az is csak egy szubjektív vélemény lesz*

t*ovább:*



medvegy írta:


> Nagyon komoly vállalkozás volt - és nagyon szerethető lett. Kár, hogy kevés hasonló van, pedig a kölkök is imádták, lányom is nagy rajongó volt.


Igen és Lehet témyleg kellene több
*De miként kerültek rádió hallgatás közelbe?*
Hisz állítólag már se rádió se TV
Még a dalválasztás is talált:


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 25)

Elegem lesz lassan az időfutárból
Jó jó jó volt
De untat az állandóan leadott "minden idők dal"
Kellene már egy folyamatosabb vezetésű nem hangjáték.
Tehát klasszikus felolvasás, nem "szétjátszással".
Nyugodtabb ha olvassák
Nekem az való, mert jól követhető, jól léptethető fejezetről fejezetre.
Mind élményre mind kezelhetőségre jobb
*Betöltöttem a Mesemaratont*
És elő kell már szedni a James Herriott-Egy állatorvos történetei-t
*Vagy qqcs842 egy két jó könyvét*
Vagy ilyet:
**


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 25)

battuta írta:


> Elegem lesz lassan az időfutárból
> Jó jó jó volt
> De untat az állandóan leadott "minden idők dal"
> Kellene már egy folyamatosabb vezetésű nem hangjáték.
> ...


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 25)

nem mintha fontos lenne, tettem fel 3 könyvet Gépésztől!
itt még nem találkoztam velük.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 26)

vizeshuba írta:


> nem mintha fontos lenne, tettem fel 3 könyvet Gépésztől!
> itt még nem találkoztam velük.


Bármi fontos a hangoskönyvekkel kapcsolatban
Főleg ha van hozzá saját véleményed. 
Amit ajánlóként tekintünk!
---------------------------------
De nem értem ezt a számú üzeneted: *#884 *
Beidéztél egy másik üzenetet de semmi sincs ott hogy mit akartál mondani.
Megjegyzem
A programozó nem kell
Zabhegyezőt kell
Virrasztók talán
---------------------------
Megjegyzem ismét a letöltést
Már megint egy új tárhely!!
*dropbox* a *mega* már regisztrálva van
Ezekről csoportos és gyors a letöltés!! (robotolhatók)
A te közreadásod* csak egyesével* lehet.
Újabb regisztrációt már minek?
*Te nem saját megosztást csináltál úgy látom, nem egy jól robotolható tárhellyel*
Éš ez a kellemetlen az új tárhelyben
Microsoft OneDrive nem tetszik egyelőre
*Mihelyt robotolható lesz.
Jó lesz*
Most sem a mipony
Sem a JD2 nem kezeli


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 26)

Az írtad eleged van a rádiójátékokból!
én csak felhívtan figyelmedet 3 hallgatni valóra!
A programozó: a biblia újraértelmezése. Írója egy egyházi ember.
Meghallgattam és tetszett!
Zabhegyező: Végre az egész könyv fel lett olvasva.
Virrasztók: Stephen King stílusára hajazó írás. Egy tudományos kisérlet
balul sikerült következményeit jeleníti meg az író. Ráadásul még szerethető 
formát is ad a tartalomnak.
Gépész azt írta a yt - n, ez a Wordpress oldal a saját oldala.
és nekem úgy tűnik nem kell regisztrálni sehová sem.
Nekem fájlonként kb 15 - 20 másodpercet vett igénybe a letöltés.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 26)

vizeshuba írta:


> Az írtad eleged van a rádiójátékokból!
> én csak felhívtan figyelmedet 3 hallgatni valóra!


azt írtam igen az időfutár *hangjátékot *meguntam.
(és nem az Ő hibájuk, van úgy hogy az ember másra lassúbbra vágyik)
És igen te felhívtad a figyelmet hallgátívalóra
Ezt szuperül tetted, épp itt lehet ajánlani könyvet
Amit most írsz a programozóról: Enyhén kedvet kaptam.
A letöltés fájlonként nekem sem több 5 snál
De a robotizálás alatt azt értem
(nem a sebességet)
De a robotizálás alatt azt értem:Az összes fájl letöltő-linkjét beteszem a letöltésvezérlőbe
És nem én kattintgatok hanem lehúzza az összeset
Ezt a felhőtárolók saját szinkronizálással oldják meg.

És készítettek hozzá *le és fel *töltőt is
Komplett könyvtárat lehúz és feltol
*Nem egyesével bíbelődik senki*
Van ilyen a megának is neki alapból képes
Azt hiszem a dropbox is saját csoportos le és feltöltővel rendelkezik
Épp ez a "*Microsoft* OneDrive" *nem tud* vagy még nem jöttem rá.
Látod a nevét: Microsoft
Hát mit ne mondjak tőlük semmi jót ne várjunk
*utóirat*
Ha van *könyv* mit ajánlasz és f*elolvasót*
*Tedd meg máskor is*
-------------------------------------
(én felolvasók és nem könyvek szerint hallgatok)
pl. tudom QQCS842 könyvválasztásai nagyon jók
Ha őt választom a könyv is szokott tetszeni
Gépész vegyesebb, hol jó, hol nem a könyv választás
Egy időben sci-fit sorozatban (de nekem kevésbé passzol)
Uncle Nick kiváló hangú kiváló felolvasó
De már kicsit nem akar több Ken Follet-t olvasni
rábeszéltem az Noah Gordon-Orvosdoktor sorozat többi könyvére
A *Cole család trilógia* másik két kötete

.1. Noah Gordon: Az orvosdoktor
2. Noah Gordon: Sámán
3. Noah Gordon: A doktornő


 




Hogy mikorra jut oda hogy felolvassa ki tudja


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 26)

Leírtam miért a legrosszabb a"*Microsoft* OneDrive" *nem tud* vagy még nem jöttem rá.
miként tudna regisztrálás nélkül csoportos file kezelést
Látod a nevét: Microsoft
Ezért a legkevésbé lakosságbarát a többihez képest
De közben találtam egy rá készült letöltésvezérlő és szinkronizálót
*A neve: SkyDrive*
De ne örüljön senki így is töredékét éri a megához képest.
Mert hiába telepítettem fel, regisztrálni kényszerítene
Míg a többi felhő tárhely úgy tudom nem kényszerít a letöltés-vezárlőjéhez regisztrációt(?)
A regisztrálás nélküli módszer csak egyesével kattintgatva működik ez pedig szöszmötölés
Nem a letöltési idő sok hanem a kezelési idő
*egy fájl 5-6 s* (de akkor is)
De a kattintgatáshoz ott kell ülni
És ez összesen 1 óra is lehet
Korszerűtlen a *Microsoft* OneDrive
gépész gépész





Félreértés ne essék!!
Mihelyt van csoportos letöltése az *Microsoft* OneDrive-nak komplett könyvtárra
Máris jó lesz.
utóirat
Regisztráltam letöltő szinkronizációját használnám
De se nem importálja át hozzám
Se a gépre nem tölt le
Szar az egész *Microsoft* OneDrive a többi felhőtárolóhoz képest


----------



## medvegy (2022 Január 26)

battuta írta:


> Bármi fontos a hangoskönyvekkel kapcsolatban
> Főleg ha van hozzá saját véleményed.
> Amit ajánlóként tekintünk!
> ---------------------------------
> ...


...új regisztráció meg minek...
Ezt Gépész maga csinálta, saját oldala ahogy néztem, a webcíme is gépészhangoskönyv. Különösebben nem mentem beljebb benne, de önálló oldal, valószínűleg sorra teszi rá elkészült műveit.

Látom, belegabalyodtál végül az Időfutárba  

A Kettős mércét már hallgattad?


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

medvegy írta:


> Ezt Gépész maga csinálta, saját oldala ahogy néztem, a webcíme is gépészhangoskönyv. Különösebben nem mentem beljebb benne, de önálló oldal, valószínűleg sorra teszi rá elkészült műveit.


Töklöketesen én is úgy értem ahogy írod
De látom a regisztrációt miért csináltam azt nem olvastad el.
Vagy nem voltam világos
A fájlok *egyeséve*l való letöltést tartom csonkának és *bíbelődősnek*
Az jó hogy fent egyesével is van sőt meghallgathatóan!
De rossz tárhely, mert nincsen csoportos leötlője
nincsen letöltésvezérlője.
És azért regisztráltam
*Hátha akkor lesz több lehetőség
De nincs*
A Microsoft által oda gyártott letöltésvezérlő sem képes csoportosan teljes könyvtárat egyben az összes fájlt lehozni
*Ami a könyvtárban van fájl mindet.Erre nem képes*
Már tudom mire képes még és hogy de most minek írjam itt le
Képes importálni de ez sem működik százasan
----------------------
És igen tipikus gépész a fiók:
Van feltettség, van kávékérés, van magamról, van üzenőfal beszélgetésre dicséretek fogadására stb

Tudjuk panaszkodott hogy bármi tárhelyet választ törölgetnek a jogvédők
Ezért ez már a sokadik neki.
A youtubenél is ott az üzenőfal
az archive orgnál is ott az üzenőfal
szereti
De ezek mind fájlokat törölgettek
A prodcast oldal pedig technikához és fizetéshez kötött (ezért nem jó)
*Szerintem minden szempontból* az archive org lett volna a legjobb
Miért?
Könyvtárban gyűjt
Online lejátszható (másokat így érdekel)
*A letöltése kiváló*
Tud teljes könyvtárat.
Tud egyesével is
Tud torrentezéssel
Tud üzenőfalat
De azt mondta Onnan is eltűnnek fájljai
Ez a hibája


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

medvegy írta:


> Látom, belegabalyodtál végül az Időfutárba


Igen többszörösen belegabalyodtam
Bele mint kiváló hangzás
Bele mint jó színészek
De rá is untam a harsányságra
De úgy is bele gabalyodtam hogy nem követhető.
Erre a problémára mindjárt írok privátot segítség kérésül.
Mert azért mégis akarom de most szünet tőle.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

*Hogy mindenki egy nyelvként beszéljen a hangoskönyvekről
Definíció*

​​*- Hangoskönyvek.* 
A Magyar Rádióban régebben rengeteg *kitűnő hangjáték* készült a világirodalom és a magyar irodalom legjobb alkotásiból, általában remek szereposztásban. Ezek _*nem hangkoskönyv *gyanánt_ készültek, de digitalizált online változatuk gyakorlatilag ekként kezelhető.


A* hangoskönyv* színészek, előadóművészek által felolvasott, hanghordozón kiadott könyv, melyek, ellentétben a hangjátékkal, a forrásmű teljes szövegét változtatás (ill. dramatizálás) nélkül tartalmazzák.

*Na ezért kedvelem a Hangoskönyvet* (mert nem túl sok dramatizálás van benne) készítőtől függően






Hangoskönyv – Wikipédia







hu.wikipedia.org




*A Hangjáték*
Nem tévesztendő össze a következőkkel: hangoskönyv és Rádiószínház.

Mi a hangjáték vagy rádiójáték?​A hangjáték a magyar Wikipédia szerint *saját dramaturgiát igénylő, hangra értelmezett előadás*; korábban elsősorban rádiós műfajnak számított, nevezték *rádiójátéknak*, *rádiódrámának*,

közkedvelt megnevezése volt a *rádiószínház* is. Az új típusú hanghordozók megjelenésével váltak népszerűvé a bakelit lemezre, majd még magnetofon _hangkazettára_ készült dramatizált (vagy csak kifejezően, szereplőként más-más modorban és hangszínben felolvasott) művek 
Manapság leginkább számítógépes tárhelyen, digitális hangfájl formájában fordulnak elő.

*A hangjáték a dialógus és a különböző akusztikus hatáselemek használata jellemzi*.
Szerkezetére, felépítésére éppen úgy jellemzőek az általános dramaturgiai szabályok, mint a többi drámai alkotásra.
Sajátossága, hogy a hang az egyetlen kifejezőeszköze, tehát akusztikai jelenségekből áll.
Ezek: a beszéd, a zaj, a zörej, a zene és a csend - illetve a legkülönbözőbb effektusok, amelyek korlátlan változatossággal állíthatók elő a digitális technikának hála.
Ám bármilyen gazdag legyen is hanganyag, a rádiójátékban legjelentősebb szerepe a beszédnek van, mivel a cselekmény kibontakozását, a konfliktust elsősorban ezek közvetítik.
-------------------
Az időfutár egyértelműen hangjáték
És ezért fogok most jó darabig hangoskönyvet hallgatni inkább
Fentebb ezt írtam
Bár remek az időfutár
De én két féleképpen viszonyulók hozzá
1. mint ahogy medvegy írta belegabalyodtam.
De e helyett a szó helyett használjuk a rákattantam szót.
2. majd később jött a belegabalyodás (a fonál elvesztés) ennek speciális okai vannak
A rákattanásnak nincs vége de ki kell bogozni elébb.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 27)

A *hangoskönyv* színészek, előadóművészek által felolvasott, hanghordozón kiadott könyv, melyek, ellentétben a hangjátékkal, a forrásmű teljes szövegét változtatás (ill. dramatizálás) nélkül tartalmazzák.





Hangoskönyv – Wikipédia







hu.wikipedia.org




*Na ezért kedvelem a Hangoskönyvet*


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 27)

battuta írta:


> Töklöketesen én is úgy értem ahogy írod
> De látom a regisztrációt miért csináltam azt nem olvastad el.
> Vagy nem voltam világos
> A fájlok *egyeséve*l való letöltést tartom csonkának és *bíbelődősnek*
> ...


Én kérek elnézést hogy mertem ajánlani
valmit! Többet nem fog előfordulni!


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 28)

*Na ugyan,
Csak észreveszed*, hogy a tárhely (*Microsoft OneDrive*) hiányosságáról beszélek, nem az ajánlásról!!
(*Tőlük kérj elnézést,* hogy* nincs csoportos link-gyűjtős letöltésvezérlőjük*) ha már ennyire teszed.
*Az ajánlás az jó



*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 28)

*Microsoft OneDrive* nem tetszik egyelőre
*Mihelyt robotolható lesz.
Jó lesz*
Most sem a MiPony
Sem a JD2 nem kezeli
Legalább írtak volna egy link-gyűjtős letöltés vezérlőt hozzá
De nem csak ettől nem jön csoportosan
A fájlok nem is tartalmaznak linkeket
Annál trükkösebb
Valószínűleg java és új lapra nyit
És még ez sem letöltő-link
Hanem weboldal és ott egy letöltés kattintás
Na *csak ez *tartalmaz letöltőinket.
Microsoft módszer ne legyen könnyű
-------------------
Voltak letöltés vezérlők pl MiPony
Ez képes volt web oldaltt kielemezni és a rajta lévő összes letöltő linket megtalálni
Na itt a *Microsoft *OneDrive-n
a fent leírtak miatt semmit se talál
Mennyivel óóó jobb a mega és a Dropbox!!

*Ha lesz könyvtárletöltő a benne lévő összes fájlra*
Ez is kiváló lehet egyszer



​És csak a tárhely képességéről beszélek beszélek​


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 28)

Kezdek rájönni *milyen kikerülő úton tudom a teljes könyvet egyben letölteni*
De minden fájl (fejezet) különálló
Úgy ahogy feltette.
*És nem egyesével.*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 28)

medvegy írta:


> ...új regisztráció meg minek.


Épp ez volt a titka hogy hozzáférjek a könyvtárjához
És így már egyszere tudom tölteni le mind
Egyértelműen a *Microsoft *OneDrive korszerűtlensége csonkasága


----------



## medvegy (2022 Január 30)

battuta írta:


> Épp ez volt a titka hogy hozzáférjek a könyvtárjához
> És így már egyszere tudom tölteni le mind
> Egyértelműen a *Microsoft *OneDrive korszerűtlensége csonkasága


Persze - a weblapos feltöltőnek (jelen esetben Gépésznek) az a jól felfogott érdeke, hogy regisztráljanak nála. A OneDrive-t egyébként nagyon nem szeretem, Gépésszel pedig tele az Internet, nem különösebben motivál, hogy még saját weblapján is ott töltögessek. 
Amit írtál, hogy Gábor panaszkodik, hogy tűnnek el a dolgai hol itt, hol ott... Én azon csodálkozom, hogy még csak ennyi. Gyakorlatilag szinte teljesen jogkérdéses dolgai vannak fent, azt viszont ész nélkül teszi fel, ahol csak lehet. Eltűrik, persze - néha egy-egy dolog miatt valami jogtulaj leszedet pár dolgát, de alapvetően hihetetlen szerencsével ontja a hanganyagokat.
Nem az ő hibája ez az egész, persze. Nagyon rosszul van kitalálva a hetven éves jogvédelmi akármi. Komoly szerencse is kell ahhoz, hogy folyamatosan túlélje nyílt csatornákon a hanganyag. Gépészt valamennyire "védi" az, hogy ontja-szórja folytonosan az anyagokat, és elég ismert már. Sok nála jobb felolvasót (( jajj... még mielőtt, nagyon nem én, nehogy már..)) ahogy feltesz valamit, rögtön tiltják, törlik. Nem egyszer beszéltem ilyenekkel, illetve hallgattam nagyon jó demojukat és olvastam, hogy megint törölték a dolgaikat. Persze Gépészt is sokszor törölték már sokfelé, de újabb és újabb csatornákon visszakerül. A kezdők ezt nem merik, illetve elveszik a kedvüket az egésztől. Néha nagy kár értük.


----------



## balacy (2022 Január 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> Én kérek elnézést hogy mertem ajánlani
> valmit! Többet nem fog előfordulni!


Nem szabad elveszíteni a kedvet a feltöltéshez, az ajánláshoz. Nekem pld. jól jött, hogy Gépész saját oldalát megosztottad, mert kényelmesebben tudom használni, mint egyebeket.
A hangoskönyvek fórum célja megosztás, a többivel nem kell nagyon törődni. A többi csak zaj, amit szűrni kell.ahogy egy audiófájlban is


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

balacy írta:


> Nem szabad elveszíteni a kedvet a feltöltéshez, az ajánláshoz. Nekem pld. jól jött, hogy Gépész saját oldalát megosztottad, mert kényelmesebben tudom használni, mint egyebeket.
> A hangoskönyvek fórum célja megosztás, a többivel nem kell nagyon törődni.


Igen pontosan: hangoskönyvek téma célja a megosztás
A *Hangoskönyvet szeretőknek:Leírhatod, véleményezheted, mit és kit hallgattál*
*Téma célja pedig a címben van és a téma indító leírásban.*
Beszélni róla és ajánlani véleményezni!!
Minden ami a vele kapcsolatos, ezek technikai kérdések is lehetnek
És például a megköszönés helye
Mert a Hangoskönyveknél ez szemetelésnek számít *ez itt a róla beszélés helye*
Amit te zajnak neveztél


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> az a sok pontatlan állítás amit leírt battuta!


Lehet hogy nem voltam érthető vagy te pontatlannak nevezed
De most leírtam mind a kettőt a *podcast*-s estet is és a legutolsó gépész oldal csoportos letöltési hiány miatti regisztrációt a tárhelyére
Nos ezek után mi még a pontatlan?
Itt beéljünk a technikai részéről a hangoskönyv megosztásnak

*És még nem is beszéltünk hogy kinek melyik hangoskönyv tetszik és miért.*
Persze vélemény: benyomás impulzus impresszió szintjén
Ettől lesz szubjektív a leírás és csupán vélemény
* de ez is le van írva a témanyitóban*
*Előszó a véleményről*

Ha neked véleményed van róluk leírod
De lesz más kinek más benyomása van
Semmi helye az olyan duzzogásnak: "elnézést hogy mertem ajánlani"
*Hangoskönyvet szeretőknek:Leírhatod, véleményezheted, mit és kit hallgattál*

Ajánlani jó cél. De az ajánlást elfogadni nem kell
Nem is valakinek kell konkrétan írni
Az ajánlás az általánosan bárkinek szól !
*A saját tetszésedet fejezi ki !!*


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 31)

Látod! Megint a kioktatás!
#903 leírtam kijelölöd a letöltendő fájlt ( akár az egész könyvet ) és zip formátumba letölti
minden letöltésvezérlő nélkül!
Ja és elfelejtettem: nem duzzogok, de az alaptalan lekicsinylő kioktatásokat én nem kérem!


----------



## balacy (2022 Január 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> Látod! Megint a kioktatás!
> #903 leírtam kijelölöd a letöltendő fájlt ( akár az egész könyvet ) és zip formátumba letölti
> minden letöltésvezérlő nélkül!


igen, ez így működik


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> #903 leírtam kijelölöd a letöltendő fájlt ( akár az egész könyvet ) és zip formátumba letölti


Erre kérek linket hol írtad le
Mert vagy nen vettem észre vagy nem működött
Ha igen majd megvallom nem figyeltem
De adj linket

Itt a link: *#903*


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 31)

battuta írta:


> Erre kérek linket hol írtad le
> Mert vagy nen vettem észre vagy nem működött
> Ha igen majd megvallom nem figyeltem
> De adj linket
> A #903 Nem is vizeshuba üzenete


Hát nézd meg jobban! Balacy - nak válaszoltam!


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> Ki kell jelölni az összes fájlt és mindenféle letöltés vezérlő nélkül szépen zip formátumban le lehet tölteni!


erről beszélj még
*Én épp ilyet nem láttam szemléltesd*
Különben túl gyorsan idéztél addigra javítottam
Még mindig ott a javított


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

Legyen példa ez:

Dean R. Koontz – Virrasztók​


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

Amikor szó volt róla ilyet láttam:
*És sehol kijelölést
Amikor megkattintottam egyet
Akkor ment a Microsoft drive-re*


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

Most nem olyat látok
Hanem ilyet
de közben már regisztráltam a Microsofdrive-re:
Lehet nincs összefüggés lehet a csempe nézetben nem volt látható az összes kijelölési karika
Most látom


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> Ki kell jelölni az összes fájlt és mindenféle letöltés vezérlő nélkül szépen zip formátumban le lehet tölteni!


És már mivel több nappal később vagyunk az eredeti felvetésemtől
És közben regisztráltam mást látok
Vagy csak a csempe nézetben nem volt látható
Mindenesetre én is erre a végeredményre jutottam
*De ha jobb szemű és figyelmesebb vagyok először is észre kellett volna vennem*
Ebben én hibáztam
Elnézést hogy azt mondtam csak egyesével lehet
Ám te erre azt válaszoltad"egyesével is jó és csupán 10-15 másodperc egy"
Lehet hogy valami félrevezetett
*De a végeredmény az: Lehet könyvtáron belül összeset letölteni*
A felhívást köszönöm
És így már jó tárhelynek elfogadom
*Mert ez csoportos letöltés*
És azért is jó komplett az egész
Mert itt megtalálom a felolvasó eredeti bontását: fejezetenként egy fájl
úgy ahogyan megcsinálta
és nem podcast Nem ancor és nem mobil app hanem asztalin is jó
sőt még online is lejátszható


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 31)

battuta írta:


> És már mivel több nappal később vagyunk az eredeti felvetésemtől
> És közben regisztráltam mást látok
> Vagy csak a csempe nézetben nem volt látható
> Mindenesetre én is erre a végeredményre jutottam
> ...


O.K.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

Nézd ezt írtad először amikor panaszkodtam hogy nincs csoportos letöltés:


vizeshuba írta:


> és nekem úgy tűnik nem kell regisztrálni sehová sem.
> Nekem fájlonként kb 15 - 20 másodpercet vett igénybe a letöltés.


Lám lám kölcsönösen nem értettük egymást az látszik


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Január 31)

battuta írta:


> Nézd ezt írtad először amikor panaszkodtam hogy nincs csoportos letöltés:
> 
> Lám lám nem értettük egymást az látszik


NEM az én oldalam! 
Most így néz ki!
Nem régen került fel az elérhetőség a yt - re. Mint látom most kerülnek fel a könyvek.
Ezek szerint közben alakul, nem az volt a végleges változat.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

Vissza könyvekhez
Az alábbi 3 könyvet készítem elő hallgatásra
Minden* klasszikus hangoskönyv*
kivéve a Gyabronka mert az rádióelőadásos de azt hiszem egyedül

Folytassa Jeeves!-(*uncle nick*)

Háborús játékok (*Gyabronka József*)

Harriet Beecher Stowe - Tamás bátya kunyhója(*Pap János*)





Háborús játékok
Kiss Ottó elbeszélését Gyabronka József szólaltatja meg az Ismeretlen katona c. antológiából.
Szerk.: Solténszky Tibor
Rendezte: Hegyi Árpád Jutocsa (2008)


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 1)

Végül is a fenti 3 könyvből nem az a *Wodehouse *könyv került Uncle Nick-zől hallgatásra
Hanem az *Igenis, Jeeves!*

A Moly az alábbit írta élménybeszámolóként
Ez a szokásos sablon a villamos vihogós példa





Közlekedési eszközökön való önszórakoztatáshoz csak akkor ajánlom, ha tökéletes pókerarccal, hatékonyan tudtok „befelé” fetrengeni a röhögéstől.





Ezzel szemben az én élmény beszámolóm más.
Nekem a könyv nem tetszett
Ezért ez egy nem "ajánlás kategória"
Hanem sima vélemény
A felolvasó hibátlanul hozza a komornyik elegáns sima beszédét
De a történetek untattak sőt bosszantott a Bertie tehetetlenül idétlensége.
Az angol humorra divat olyat mondani "Te biztos nem érted"
Ezzel szemben én felvállalom nem találtam homárosnak ezt a könyvet
Lehet másik *Wodehouse *másképp lenne
A tegnapi 3 előtöltésből
először a Háborús játékok-Kiss Ottó elbeszélését Gyabronka József előadásában
Került hallgatás elindításba.
Ezt kidobtam pillanatok alatt.Pedig szeretem Gyabronka Józsefet

Az állításom igaz ott is: a könyv és az előadó kölcsönösen egymást viszi sikerre vagy bukásra
Hiába a kedvelt felolvasó ha a könyv nem az amit jónak érzünk
Vagy fordítva
*Minden jó könyvet elronthat egy rossz felolvasó.*
Ebben nem volt párbeszédes cselekmény így hát Gyabronkának se volt lehetősége képességét csillogtarni
Abban bízom a 3 könyv talán jó lesz

Harriet Beecher Stowe - Tamás bátya kunyhója(*Pap János*)
*Nem ismerem Pap Jánost
De a kép szerint Ő*



És hogy* megismerjük az embert* ezért teszem ide amit találtam


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 2)

battuta írta:


> Lee Child --A baj nem jár egyedül
> (Jack Reacher 11.)
> 
> Műfaj:* Hangosköny *(felolvasás)
> ...


Az eddig megismert és sokat hallgatottqqcs842 után
Uncle-től is meghallgattam uncle kellemes hangú
De e Reacher könyveket qqcs842 keményebben adja elő
És jól illik hozzá
Uncle-től furcsa volt
Így jó hogy vannak többen amatőrök.

*De Tamás bátya kunyhójában*
Bátran merem ajánlani* Papp János* színész felolvasót
*Jó hang drámai olvasás*



Papp János (Somogytarnóca, 1948. augusztus 4. –) magyar színművész, Papp Dániel színész
édesapja.

*Hogy milyen régóta és mennyire velünk van
Példa a szinkronszerepei között*

Amit mindenki ismer filmet

*A párizsi Notre Dame: Quasimodo - Anthony Quinn*



Magyar hangja Papp János​


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 12)

Wodehouse
Egy olyan könyv ami lassú és finom árnyalt humort tartalmaz
Nem is tetszett először.Mert nem a szokott cselekmény és akció
Álmos is voltam
Majd továbbhaladva kibontakozott előttem az értéke a jó poénok
a visszás helyzetek
Haragudtam Bertie-re mert olyan mulya
De ezt is el lehetett fogadni hiszen éppen ez az alapja a komikumnak



battuta írta:


> P.G. Wodehouse - Halihó Jeeves!
> Előadó: *Uncle Nick*
> 18 epizód
> Angol humoros történetek
> ...


Az előadó* Uncle Nick*
Kiválóan hozza a finomkodó angol úri stílust és a Jeevs komornyik szolgálatkészségét hangsúlyait

És van még egy meglepő
Az angolok Dr House(Hugh Laurie) szereplésével készítették el a TVsorozat változatot
És a két figura igen különböző(Bertie és Hause)
Nem csak, hogy sose borostás Bertie
Azért mégiscsak angolok vagyunk nem?

*Hangoskönyvben ajánlom*


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 13)

*Más, a téma profiljába illő hasznosabb:*​Az Uncle Nick felolvasásai annyira jók hogy bátran állítom
Ma a legnagyobb tehetségű, férfi hangú amatőr felolvasó.
Akár
Az angol humoros történetek előadójaként
P.G. Wodehouse könyvek
*Vagy a svéd hullámos krimi* irodalom előadójaként
A Wallander felügyelő sorozatban
Henning Mankell író könyvei
Henning Mankell (Stockholm, 1948. február 3. – Göteborg, 2015. október 5.[1]) svéd színházi rendező és író. Ismertségét főként:
*Kurt Wallanderről* szóló detektívregényein keresztül érte el.

Ami már elkészült: Hening Mankell: A Piramis - Wallander első esete 
Nos szóval lehet hallgatni csodálni mert van jó felolvasó
Nagy a világ
Van a vizeshuba által mondotton kívül is jó
*Van feljövőben* a "Professor"
*Van feljövőben* a "Malfoy Lucius" (kiről nem tudom megállapítani éretlen kamasz hang vagy vékony női)
kinek egyáltalán nem a legjobbjai a Vavyan Fable könyvek. Ahhoz fogni csak a legjobbak, mint a hivatásos Madarász *Éva* után merészség.
*Van feljövőben* egy mary nevű
És itt van a most pihenő QQCS842
Ott az Ambrusa
Már sokan vannak
És ebben a pillanatban találtam egy *"Vladislav Pantic"*nevő előadót
Harry Potter-t olvas fel
Ott van Gálfi Anikó ki a Schwajda György - Csoda címűt olvassa fel
Oravecz Hangoskönyvek csatornán, többek között Ő is.
És ugyanott van:
Arthur C. Clarke - Holdrengés(mit már gépész is felolvsasott) Vagy még egy felületre ült
Erről írt medvegy is (mindenünnen folyik)


medvegy írta:


> Gépésszel pedig tele az Internet, nem különösebben motivál, hogy még saját weblapján is ott töltögessek.


Oravecz Hangoskönyvek csatorna érdekessége
Nincsenek önmagukat ajnározó felolvasók
minden könyv úgy láttam előadó nélkül vannak feltéve
A bemutatkozás így jobb azt gondolják.

Van az _Álmok Hangoskönyvtára_
Ahol be is mutatkoznak újak és szerények is.
pl: *Kovács Bálint* ki szerénynek tűnik*,* hangja még fejlődő
De okosan beszél a Hangoskönyvekről. Belőle lesz jó felolvasó
(Ő is mondja viszonylag éretlen a hangja)
Imádom az ilyen őszinte és szerény embereket


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 15)

*Uncle Nick *Képességéről
Csak pici példát mi megfogott
Van a Wodehouse könyvei mik a komornyik Jeeves és gazdájáról Bertie szólnak
Megfigyeltem színészi képességeit egyetlen szóról van szó
Min keresztül érzékeltetem:
Az* "uram"*megszólaltatásáról
Kábé 6-10 hanglejtéssel hallom vissza
kérdő, "szolgai alázattal","segítő biztató", helytelenítő, felszólító, döbbent,
Néha kiegészítetten "igenis uram", "gondolja uram",
Nos hát éppen ezt hallottam most legutóbb* egy szóból mennyit tud kihozni könnyedén lazán semmi görcs amit csinál.
Szórakozik míg olvas, játszik*
És mindezt olyan mérséklettel teszi hogy természetes marad
Az angol inast, az angol választékos beszédet hűen jelenteti meg
De hogy másra is képes arra ott voltak a Ken Follett könyvek
Ott van a most készült skandináv krimi-irodalom a világsikerű wallender sorozat könyve felolvasása.
De hogy ezt az Angol stílusú finom humor a nyelvi humor mestere Wodehouse könyv mennyire lassan jött be nekem
És már ráérezve, több mint a rekeszizom fájdító Lee szerint a világ szintén Angol más fajta humor
Szintén rekeszizom fájdító Mesemaraton
Hát a mai világ már nehezebben érez rá a nyelvi humorra.
A szituációs komédia könnyebb
De a nyelvi humor derűt ad
*Ennek mestere Wodehouse*
És hivatott előadója Uncle Nick* A felolvasó* csatorna gazdája


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 20)

Az elmúlt napok hallgatásai és megfontolás után.
Az alábbi személyes élménybeszámolót kell tennem:

Bernard Cornwell - Sharpe sorozata került elém
Professor néven olvasótól
1. Sharpe tigrise
2. Sharpe diadala
3. Sharpe erődje
4. Sharpe Trafalgarja
5. Sharpe zsákmánya
Az első *Bernard Cornwel* könyv épp csak egy kevésbé jónak tűnő.
Mert túl véres, túl nagy csatákat felvonultató történelmi regény.
(Ken Follett után jellegtelenebb író).
A felolvasó se nyűgözött le.
Néha jónak tartottam jellem és hangulat visszaadó képességét.
Néha egysíkúnak találtam és klisé alkalmazásnak.
És időnként idegesítőnek.
Majd jöttek a könyvei:
Sharpe diadala. Sharpe erődje,Sharpe zsákmánya
A könyv,elismerést nyert.
De a felolvasó a professor még mindig nem.
A könyv azért nyert elismerést, mert a nagy csaták nagy borzalmak leírásmódja
valószínűleg jobban hasonlítanak a Britek híres könyörtelenségeire.
Mint bármiféle szép-leírás.
Ezzel hitelesebbé vált az író!
De a felolvasót untam egysíkú, gyors beszéde miatt.
*Ekkor jött a fordulat*
Rájöttem kimaradt a Sharpe Trafalgarja
Miután 3-3 napot szántam minden könyvre
Betáraztam a Sharpe Trafalgarja címűt
És meglepően más mint a többi.
A helyszín legtöbbet egy hajó.
Kevesebb személy több szerepjáték lehetőség professortól
Meg tudtam ismerni előadói képességét időt adott magának is,lassabban beszélt és tele érzelemmel.

Nos ekkor és ezért, azt mondtam *figyelemre méltó előadó* a professor.
Hogy jobb-e mint Uncle Nick?
A *hangszíneik miatt lehet különbséget tenni.*
Ám ezt a különbséget leküzdötte a professor, a érzelmes jeleneteknél
Az ő hangja is meleggé(kellemessé) vált ekkor.


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 26)

*Uncle Nick*

Uncle Nick nem csak jó hangú. jó szinészi képességű, még őszinte és szerény is
Nem tolakszik szét az internetre.
Mások terítik

És egy könyvindításakor mindig ad önálló felvezetőt​


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 28)

Hogy mennyire együtt kerül sikerre a könyv és a felolvasó
Erről szól
Van a P. G. Wodehouse - Karikacsapás(Varanyi Lajos)
Ezt nézem külön Varanyi Lajos
Nagyon szép volt Ken Follett-nél amit csinált
Tetszett
A Wodehouse is tetszik
De Varanyi Lajos már nem jó ott.
Wodehouse jó önmagában, de talán nem a karikacsapás
És itt elvette a kedven Varanyi Lajostól.
Ebből azt következtetést vonom a könyv és a felolvasó egymást emeli vagy taszítja le.
De ezt elmondhatom
P. G. Wodehouse - Kedélyes kastély(Nagy Péter) esetén is
Nagy Pétert rögtön el kellett dobnom pedig felismertem a hangját más könyvből ahol még elment kis szódával.
Ha nem jó a könyv nem kell az előadó sem.
Ha jó az előadó megemeli a könyvet is
Mint Jeevs sorozatnál uncle Nick.
Mindkettő varázsa kell!


----------



## battuta (2022 Március 6)

*Kicsit a hangoskönyv történelemről
Az MVGYOSZ-tól*

Az első hangoskönyvek valóban az 1950-es években készültek, csakugyan otthoni körülmények között. Akik hozzájutottak orsós magnóhoz, azok önkéntes alapon felolvastak irodalmi műveket. A dolog előzményéhez tartozik, hogy abban az időben szokás volt az élő felolvasás, a vakok körülülték a felolvasót, és hallgatták az irodalmi műveket. Ezekből az önszerveződő körökből, élő felolvasásokból nőtt ki a hangoskönyv. Házilag másolták a szalagokat, amelyeket azután egymás között cserélgettek. A vakok intézetében, a kollégiumi szobákban készültek az első hangoskönyvek. Az első stúdiót is egy kollégiumi szobában alakították ki, ez 1971-ig működött.

1986-ban a Soros Alapítvány hozott Magyarországra olyan technikát, olyan gyorsmásolósort, amivel nagy szériákat tudtunk másolni. Ugyanebben az évben már közel százezer kazettát kellett másolnunk a megyei és városi könyvtárak számára. Magára a gyártásra is a Soros Alapítványtól érkezett pénz. Ez a rendszer nagyjából a '90-es évek közepéig működött. Utána az anyagi források szűkülése miatt csökkent a termelés, évente egy-két könyvtár jelentkezett hangoskönyvért. 2001-től újra megnőtt az érdeklődés, és a pályázati források lehetőségével ismét megnőtt az érdeklődés, például 2004-ben 58 ezer kazettát gyártottunk 68 könyvtár számára. Közöttük a Fővárosi Szabó Ervin Könyvtár egy-egy felvételből tíz-tizenöt példányt is rendelt. Idén - úgy látszik, pályázati pénz híján, a gazdasági nehézségek miatt - alig van megrendelésünk 

2004-ben 58 ezer kazettát gyártottunk 68 könyvtár számára. 2001-től már digitálisan rögzítik a hangot

*A felolvasásról:*
A felolvasó beül a stúdióba, és betűhíven felolvassa a kiválasztott művet. Ezt mi rögzítjük. Ehhez olyan speciális programot készítettem, amivel a bakit azonnal ki lehet javítani, így lerövidülhet az utómunkálatok ideje.
Nemrég tértünk át a félórás felvételi blokkról a könyv szerkezetét, fejezeteit követő blokkokra, azaz most fejezetenként olvassuk fel az írott anyagot, nem pedig a szalag félórás hosszára tekintettel levő adagokban.

*Könyv választás:*
A felolvasandó műveket a könyvtárosok jelölik ki, ők ismerik az igényeket, ők figyelik az újonnan megjelenő könyveket. Fontos hogy felolvasóink is közel állnak az irodalomhoz, hiszen többségük tanár vagy színész. Sokszor ők is javasolnak új könyveket. Igazság szerint a sikerkönyv-jelleg egyre fontosabb szempont. Törekszünk a minőségi színvonal tartására, de ki kell elégítenünk az olvasók igényeit is.

*A kiadott hordozó*
Kazettára készülnek, de már párhuzamosan rögzítésre kerül mp3 formátumban és kiadásra kerül CD-n is
Persze csak azokat a könyveket tudjuk CD formában kiadni, amelyeket már ennek megfelelő technikával rögzítettünk, vagyis fejezetenként és nem félórás beosztással.

2000 óta nőtt meg látványosan a nyilvános könyvtárak hangoskönyv iránti igénye.
2010-re az amatőr felolvasók is szaporodnak.
Most 2020-ra már megszámolni is nehéz annyira sok helyen mutatkoznak be.
De már legalább 20-n vannak.


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 14)

Két felolvasó közt nem tudom melyik a jobb
Mindkettő jó Uncle Nick és professor

Uncle Nick-től már írtam mit tartottam jónak
professor-tól hallgatom a
Jeffrey Archer-Clifton-krónika sorozat könyveit
Jó sok köny
1 Majd az idő eldönti\
2 Apám bűne\
3 Féltve őrzött titok\
4 Gondold meg, mit kívánsz!\
5 Erősebb a kardnál\
6 Ütött az óra\
7 Egy igaz férfi\
De ott volt s Sharpe sorozat is
Jó könyv
professor igen termékeny felolvasó
Nem lehet könnyen megmondani ki a jobb
A női jellem megszemélyesítésben a professor
Most majd vissza kell térjek keresni jobb könyvet Uncle Nicktől
Ha lesz történelmi regénye


----------



## attila.p (2022 Április 16)

Kedves HANGOSKÖNYVET szerető társaim,

szeretném már leírni ide is, mert elképesztően NAGY file-okat tesztek fel INDOKOLATLANUL a szerverekre. Ebben az esetben sem jobb a nagyobb elv !!! Csupán nagyobb .
Miért is ???

1./ ha egyszerü felolvasás van : indokolatlan a 2 csatorna (sztereo ) kódolás. legyen MONO = (rögtön fele lesz a file mérete)
2./ ha egyszerü felolvasás van és nincs (vagy csak kevés zenei betét) : a beszédhang átviteléhez 100-4000Hz sávszélesség kell, ebből az analóg jelből MAX 8000Hz-el kell mintákat venni (Shannon tétel) , és ezeket a mintákat kell DIGIT-számokká alakítani. ====> azaz (de ha nem hisztek nekem, próbáljátok ki ! )

*MONO esetén 32kBit/sec , és 22000Hz beállítása a kódoló (átalakító)programnak bőven ELÉGSÉGES !
SZTEREO esetén 64kBit/sec , és 22000Hz beállítása a kódoló (átalakító)programnak bőven ELÉGSÉGES !*

lásd pl. előző bejegyzés : Balacy : Mágus felolvasása esetén 1/10-e lett a file-ok mérete: !!!


kimásolva a "tudományos" következtetéseket:
A Shannon-féle mintavételezési tételt számtalan helyen alkalmazzák a gyakorlatban:


Közismert, hogy az emberi fül hallóképessége a 20-20000 Hz-es tartományra terjed ki (a zenei _A_ hang frekvenciája 440 Hz). A 20000 Hz fölötti frekvenciájú akusztikus hangokat nem vagyunk képesek érzékelni. A 20000 Hz természetesen csak egy közelítő érték, emberről-emberre, illetve a életkorral is változik. Ahhoz, hogy 20000 Hz alatti frekvenciákat hibátlanul vissza tudjunk állítani, a mintavételezési tétel szerint 40000 Hz frekvenciától nagyobb mintavételezési frekvenciával kell dolgoznunk. A gyakorlatban ezt túlbecsülték, hogy többé-kevésbé minden, emberek által érzékelt hangot rekonstruálni tudjanak, így az audiótechnikában elfogadott szabványos mintavételezési ráta 44.1 kHz CD minőséghez, és 48 kHz professzionális audió felvételekhez. Előbbi azt jelenti, hogy 22.05 kHz-es frekvenciáig lehet minden komponenst hibátlanul rekonstruálni, utóbbi esetén pedig 24 kHz-ig.
Telefonokon azért nem lehet megfelelő minőségben például zenét továbbítani, mert az emberi beszéd fő frekvenciakomponensei az 3-4000 Hz tartományba esnek. Ennek megfelelően a telefonok mintavételezése csak 8kHz mintavételezési frekvenciával történik a G.711 szabvány szerint.


Üdv attila.p


----------



## repavary (2022 Április 16)

attila.p írta:


> Kedves HANGOSKÖNYVET szerető társaim,
> 
> szeretném már leírni ide is, mert elképesztően NAGY file-okat tesztek fel INDOKOLATLANUL a szerverekre. Ebben az esetben sem jobb a nagyobb elv !!! Csupán nagyobb .
> Miért is ???
> ...


Jogos a két pont, én is ezt teszem a letöltött fájlokkal. A Pazera Audio Extractor nevű ingyenes program ezt (is) remekül megoldja. Én annyival vittem tovább a dolgot, hogy változó bitrátával konvertálom a hangfájlokat mono mp3-ba, V9 minőségi szinten, így kb. 30-50 kbit/s lesz a fájl (ott lesz több, ahol kell, és ott kevesebb, ahol lehet). A frekvencia meg annyi, amennyi a forrásfájlban volt (44.1 vagy 32 vagy 22,05 stb. Ennél lejjebb azért már nem érdemes menni, mert az már a 70-es évek Kossuth rádiója  )
A csatolt kép szerinti beállításokat használom.









Pazera Free Audio Extractor - Free audio converter


Universal audio converter. Extract and convert audio tracks from audio and video files to MP3, AAC, AC3, WMA, OGG, FLAC, M4A, WV, WAV and other formats.




www.pazera-software.com


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 16)

attila.p írta:


> Kedves HANGOSKÖNYVET szerető társaim,
> 
> szeretném már leírni ide is, mert elképesztően NAGY file-okat tesztek fel INDOKOLATLANUL a szerverekre. Ebben az esetben sem jobb a nagyobb elv !!! Csupán nagyobb .
> Miért is ???
> ...


Nem értek egyet veled.
2022 van.
Semmi nem indokolja az elképzelésedet.
Az internet gyors, a személyes tároló helyek olcsók és szintén gyorsak.
Egy egyszerűbb telefonon is több száz jó minőségű hangoskönyv elfér.
Mono 32 kBit vagy sztereó 64 kBit "báncsa" a fülemet.
A jó minőségű beszédhang zene a fülnek.
A minimális minőség sztereó 192 kBit legyen, de inkább 256 vagy 320.

Jóból bárki készíthet magának a kedve szerinti rosszat, de a rosszból már nem lehet jót létrehozni ...


----------



## attila.p (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Nem értek egyet veled.
> 2022 van.
> Semmi nem indokolja az elképzelésedet.
> Az internet gyors, a személyes tároló helyek olcsók és szintén gyorsak.
> ...




Akkor valószínüleg nem értjük egymást ! Egyetlen szóval sem irtam, hogy MINŐSÉG romlás lenne !!!! DE mint irtam is a *nagyobb NEM lesz JOBB*. ....és ez független attól milyen évet írunk.
Ám akkor azon is gondolkozz el, (és kérdezz utána) vajon hogyan vagyunk képesek kommunikálni olyan űreszközzel ami már elhagyta a naprendszerünket,
Némi matematika kell hozzá. Kérdezd meg villamosmérnök barátaidat. A 192kbit/sec nem minőséget jelent !!!!

üdv attila.p


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 17)

attila.p írta:


> Akkor valószínüleg nem értjük egymást ! Egyetlen szóval sem irtam, hogy MINŐSÉG romlás lenne !!!! DE mint irtam is a *nagyobb NEM lesz JOBB*. ....és ez független attól milyen évet írunk.
> Ám akkor azon is gondolkozz el, (és kérdezz utána) vajon hogyan vagyunk képesek kommunikálni olyan űreszközzel ami már elhagyta a naprendszerünket,
> Némi matematika kell hozzá. Kérdezd meg villamosmérnök barátaidat. A 192kbit/sec nem minőséget jelent !!!!
> 
> üdv attila.p


Szerintem maradjunk abban, hogy a felolvasó dönti el, milyen minőségben teszi közkincsé az anyagát.
A minőség erősen függ a bitrátától, 192 kBit/s sztereó alatt "géphangja" lesz a beszédnek.
Egyértelműen a nagyobb a jobb és szebben hangzó, ha eleve úgy készült.
Ne feltételezzük valakiről, hogy a felvételt 32 kBit/s monóban készíti, de direkt 320 kBit/s sztereóban tölti fel mások bosszantására.
A számítógépek is gyorsak, pillanatok alatt elronthatod magadnak, ha neked úgy jobb.
Még egyszer, a jelenlegi feltételek már semmivel nem indokolják a 32/64 kBit/s adatsebességet.


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Szerintem maradjunk abban, hogy a felolvasó dönti el, milyen minőségben teszi közkincsé az anyagát.


Igen de mikor kincs?
Ha gyenge akkor már nem kincs
Bár épp nem bitrátára mondom.
Csak úgy általában a felfogásra.
Melléken jegyzem meg mivel beszédhang
A beszédhangnak az érthetőség a minimum feltétele.
És ha belegondolok erre telefont alapoztak
amit ha nem tömörítés felől közelítünk akkor az átvitt beszédfrekvencia felől tesszük
Ez pedig 5-6 ezer Hz
Persze a* zenei átvitelnél ez 20-20000Hz*
Én nem is tömörítést tartom fontosnak hanem a mikrofon oldali hangminőséget az frekvencia átvitelt
*És tömörítéssel egy rosszat nem lehet feljavítani*
Igen: nem indokolják a 32/64 kBit/s adatsebességet.
Nem is értem mért a tömörítésre tette valaki a hangsúlyt
a kellemes hangú jó mikrofonos felolvasó helyett
*A számítógépes technika varázsába estek*
Az analóg technika helyett
Persze telefont hasonlatot csak a minimum érthetőség miatt mutattam
Annál minden alap felszerelés többet tud
És onnan már a tömörítés nem javít, csak ront ha kevés
És szerinted az 192kb/s átviteli sebesség
Legyen na ez a minimum méretre mint tömörítés és átviteli sebesség
De mi van az analóg digitalizálásnál a mintavételi frekvenciával?
Attila erre is gondolt

Abban is igazat adok neki *felesleges egy bődült nagy fájlt feltenni ha az nem takar jó minőséget*
És a tömörítés az nem minőségjavulás az átviteli sebesség is csak a tömörítési arányhoz tartozó sebesség


attila.p írta:


> DE mint irtam is a *nagyobb NEM lesz JOBB*. ....és ez független attól milyen évet írunk.


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Jóból bárki készíthet magának a kedve szerinti rosszat, de a rosszból már nem lehet jót létrehozni ...


Csak ennyit érdemes megtartani belőle
Mert alapigazság
De az is és főleg az: hogy amit te jónak nevezel az nem jó
És nem a tömörítésen bukik el
Mert ott is a minimumfeltétel igaz annál nagyobb fájlt csinálni felesleges
példa egy szénmikrofon felvételét hiába tömöríted kicsire vagy hagyod meg waw-ban mert nem tömöríted
vagy flac
A méret óriási mégis rossz, illetve nem rossz csak minimum de csak érthetőség szempontjából
az élvezhetőségben is kössetek komromisszumot
És attilla p azt jobban mondja
a szélső eset kedvéért mutattam a szénmikrofont
De azon persze már rég túl vagyunk
Minden mikrofon átvisz 10-15 ezer Hz-t


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

attila.p írta:


> Közismert, hogy az emberi fül hallóképessége a 20-20000 Hz-es tartományra terjed ki (a zenei _A_ hang frekvenciája 440 Hz). A 20000 Hz fölötti frekvenciájú akusztikus hangokat nem vagyunk képesek érzékelni. A 20000 Hz természetesen csak egy közelítő érték, emberről-emberre, illetve a életkorral is változik. Ahhoz, hogy 20000 Hz alatti frekvenciákat hibátlanul vissza tudjunk állítani, a mintavételezési tétel szerint 40000 Hz frekvenciától nagyobb mintavételezési frekvenciával kell dolgoznunk. A gyakorlatban ezt túlbecsülték, hogy többé-kevésbé minden, emberek által érzékelt hangot rekonstruálni tudjanak, így az audiótechnikában elfogadott szabványos mintavételezési ráta 44.1 kHz CD minőséghez, és 48 kHz professzionális audió felvételekhez. Előbbi azt jelenti, hogy 22.05 kHz-es frekvenciáig lehet minden komponenst hibátlanul rekonstruálni, utóbbi esetén pedig 24 kHz-ig.
> Telefonokon azért nem lehet megfelelő minőségben például zenét továbbítani, mert az emberi beszéd fő frekvenciakomponensei az 3-4000 Hz tartományba esnek. Ennek megfelelően a telefonok mintavételezése csak 8kHz mintavételezési frekvenciával történik a G.711 szabvány szerint.


Itt mindent leírt Ami ezen túl van az a számítógépes hencegéses túlértékelés
Ez a vita már a CD-k készítésénél lement
És a lényeg ez:
*az audiótechnikában elfogadott szabványos mintavételezési ráta 44.1 kHz CD minőséghez, és 48 kHz professzionális audió felvételekhez.*
A tömörítés egy ezen túl mutató
Másodrendű kérdés.
Azzal javítani nem lehet csak rontani


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 17)

Természetesen egy jó könyvet alacsony bitrátával is meghallgatok, néha a W10 + Freda gépi felolvasására is rávehető vagyok.
Ennek ellenére ne kérjük, hogy a felolvasó a lehetőségei szerinti jó minőség helyett takarékos formában adja közre a munkáját.
Technikailag a digitalizált beszédhang is akkor szép, ha van elegendő információ tartalma.
Ha csak a kis méret a cél, akkor az információ tartalom nagy része elvész.
A filmeknél jól látszik a nagyon alacsony a bitráta hatása, foltos vagy kockás lesz, ugyanez történik a beszédhanggal is.
Minimumot nem jelölnék meg, de pl. 192 kBit/s esetén a digitalizált beszédhang már elég jó minőségű.

A megoldás az lehetne, hogy többféle felbontásban is elérhetőek lennének a hangoskönyvek.
Akinek a szép és kellemes beszédhang is fontos, az a nagy méretűeket töltené le akár lassabban is.
Aki megelégszik azzal, hogy még éppen érti a szöveget, letöltheti gyorsan a nem sok tárhelyet foglaló legkisebb méretű anyagokat.
A filmeknél általában így van, ugyanaz a 90 perces anyag elérhető 1 és 75 GigaByte között több változatban.
Lefelé működik a dolog, jó anyagból lehet kisebb méretűt készíteni jelentős veszteséggel, de az eleve rossz minőségből nem lehet jót (nagyobb méretűt) varázsolni.


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Ha csak a kis méret a cél, akkor az információ tartalom nagy része elvész.
> A filmeknél jól látszik a nagyon alacsony a bitráta hatása, foltos vagy kockás lesz, ugyanez történik a beszédhanggal is.
> Minimumot nem jelölnék meg, de pl. 192 kBit/s esetén a digitalizált beszédhang már elég jó minőségű.


Eleje igaz
filmek kikockázása az kicsit más téma ott is mintavételezésen múlik
A többi a tömörítés csak az átviteli sebesség miatt van
A kikockázás pedig tévedsz nem betömörítettség miatt történik
Hanem az analóg mozgás mintavételezésénél, információvesztés történik
Mert a mozgás folyamatos és minél gyorsabb annál sűrűbben kell mintát venni
Mivel mániátok a tömörítés és az adatátviteli sebesség
Legyen192 kBit/s esetén a digitalizált beszédhang már elég jó minőségű.
És nem nevezhető minőségnek hanem inkább minimum átviteli sebesség
Mert valóban ha túltömöríted az is egy átalakítás
És minden átalakítás ront hiába bármilyen algoritmus hibák keletkeznek
És a túltömörítéssel több hiba
Hagyjuk hát WAV-ban
Ez nem alakít át tehát nincs matematika és algoritmus
Vagyis nem okoz több hibát
*De az átvitelhez ez túl nagy mert bizony van saját gépeden saját processzorodon túl is más átviteli kérdés*
ezért legyen hát tömörítés hogy az átviteli képesség is meglegyen
Legyen ennek az értéke 192 kBit/s esetén a digitalizált beszédhang már elég gyors és eredetire alakítási élethűsége megfelelő


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 17)

battuta írta:


> Eleje igaz
> filmek kikockázása az kicsit más téma ott is mintavételezésen múlik
> A többi a tömörítés csak az átviteli sebesség miatt van
> A kikockázás pedig tévedsz nem betömörítettség miatt történik
> ...


Az alacsony bitrátás filmek is azért kockásak vagy foltosak, mert a képpontok nagy részéhez nincs elegendő információ.
Ki kellene találni a hiányzó információkat, de nem megy.
Ugyanez a helyzet a beszédhang esetén is.
A mintavételezési frekvencia nem csoda paraméter, az un. "tömörítés" a lényeges, illetve ezek észszerű aránya.
Kép és hang tömörítésnél (sajnos) nem az informatikában alkalmazott tömörítést értik, amiből visszaállítható az eredeti tartalom kicsomagolva.
Egyszerűen elhagyják a szerintük "nem fontos" információkat, amit később nem lehet visszaállítani, mert a "tömörítés" inkább egy ollóként fogható fel, ami kiszabdal belőle jelentős részeket visszaállíthatatlanul.


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Az alacsony bitrátás filmek is azért kockásak vagy foltosak, mert a képpontok nagy részéhez nincs elegendő információ.
> Ki kellene találni a hiányzó információkat, de nem megy.
> Ugyanez a helyzet a beszédhang esetén is.


ennyi elég mert azért is(ahogy írod), de főleg nem csak azért
Mert senki nem egy olyan filmről beszélt ami üres hanem egy analóg mozgás digitalizálásáról és annak átviteléről
a beszédhang mindenben más ne ahhoz hasonlítsd
önmagában kezeld


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Egyszerűen elhagyják a szerintük "nem fontos" információkat,


Ez szó szerint igaz ezért ne tömörítsünk.
De mint írtam belép az átviteli képesség ami nem csak a géped
Tehát tömörítsünk de csak annyira ami minimumot megadja
*A bődült nagy fájl nem javít
Épp csak nem hagyta magát rontani*
Ha érthető a különbség
Mert a méret egy nagyság fölött pazarló és értelmetlen
Legyen hát 192


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 17)

kalimera írta:


> Ennek ellenére ne kérjük, hogy a felolvasó a lehetőségei szerinti jó minőség helyett takarékos formában adja közre a munkáját.


Én nem kérem a takarékos formát a felolvasótól
De az illető téved és nem érti
És aki azt nem tudja attól miként várjak el ennél többet: pl kiváló hanghordozást, jó és igényes könyvszerkesztést?
De gépi hangot se hallgatok, veled ellentétben
A legrosszabb felvétel is jobb emberi hangsúllyal
Mutattam Uncle Nicket csak az* uram szó* 8-10 féle hangsúlyozásával
Milyen élményt ad
A gép mennyi hangsúlyt tud és mennyi szerepet ismer fel
Hogy miként hangsúlyozzon?
Most hallgattam két legjobb amatőr közül az egyiket

Van az elgondolkodó. hangsúlyozás hanglejtés
Van az álmos (unott) hangsúlyozás hanglejtés
Hogy miként hangsúlyozzon a gépi ilyet?
Tud e a gépi felolvasás énekelni?
Mert a hanghordozás tökéletességéhez ekkor már biztos tudna valamit
Hogy miként hangsúlyozzon?
Tud e ilyet valaha is egy gépi
Ha megtanítják egy rá is alig hasonlítóra
*Felismeri-e vajon azt mikor kell alkalmazni a történethez?*


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 18)

A gépi felolvasás egy szükségmegoldás jelentős kompromisszumokkal.
Joanne Fluke krimijeiben a fejezetek végén sütemény recept van, amihez általában kristálycukor is kell, és következetesen "krisztalikukor"-nak ejti.
( A W10 + Freda páros. )


----------



## ametiszt99 (2022 Április 18)

Én is próbálkoztam a gépi felolvasással,de egyszerűen a hangsúlyozás borzasztóan elrontja az élményt,főleg hogy most már van jópár"amatőr"felolvasó(gépész,evila, professor,uncle Nick,qqcs842 és még sorolhatnám) ezerszer inkább hallgatom őket.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 18)

Vannak olyan könyvek amiket valószínűleg nem fognak felolvasni.
Valami miatt mégsem szeretném a szöveget olvasni.
Ilyenkor jó lehet a W10 + Freda páros (vagy valami más), amivel beavatkozás nélkül végig olvastatható egy könyv, némi megalkuvással.

Visszatérve a minőségre, inkább tovább javulhatna, a technikai feltételek ehhez adottak.
Az un. "tömörítés" egyáltalán nem veszteségmentes, így adott szinten már csak az érthetőség marad (a 32 kBit már ilyen), de a felolvasó sajátos hangja elvész.


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 19)

Herman Wouk-Háború
Varanyi Lajos
Egy könyv ami kellene tetsszen
Mert elvileg tartja azt a mondást
A könyv és a felolvasó képessége egymást emeli sekerre
A könyv történelmi
regényfolyamnak nevezett mű első kötete a japán támadás napjától (1941 decemberétől) 1942 végéig mutatja be az angolok távol-keleti és az amerikaiak csendes-óceáni háborúját.

A Midway-szigetek körüli csata leírása a regény első kötetének központi történése. Közben persze képet kapunk Szingapur elestének drámai napjairól, a háborús Amerika mindennapjairól és nem utolsósorban az európai borzalmakról, hiszen a fiatalabbik fiú zsidó felesége és kisfia Olaszországban rekedt.
A második világháború esemény- és szellemtörténetét egyaránt feltárni kívánó – persze nem elsőrangú – regény minden olvasónak ajánlható.
Nos egy ilyen történetet szeretni szoktam
A felolvasó vitte sokáig a könyvet
Varanyi Lajos őt szeretem a
Ken Follett - A katedrális, -Alattunk az óceánból
Jan de Hartog -Isten után az első
könyvekből
Most is emberileg kiváló élményt adott
De a könyvet felemelni nem tudta

Ám mivel van egy olyan hogy a könyv
Amit írjon le más (moly):

átfogó képet ad a második világháborúról, hiszen szinte minden országban, minden társadalmi rétegben, és mindenféle élethelyzetben vannak szereplőink, akiket követünk. És ami annyira különlegessé tette számomra, hogy még magamat is megleptem, az az, hogy leginkább a „másik oldalt” ismerhetjük meg. Eddig észre sem vettem, hogy bármit olvastam, vagy tanultam a második világháborúról, az mind a mi szemszögünkből volt, és sosem nyertem eddig ilyen szintű betekintést a másik oldalba, abba, hogy a szövetséges országok hogyan élték meg az egészet.
A második világháború esemény- és szellemtörténetét egyaránt feltárni kívánó – persze nem elsőrangú – regény minden olvasónak ajánlható.
Nos egy ilyen történetet szeretni szoktam
A felolvasó vitte sokáig a könyvet
Varanyi Lajos őt szeretem a
Ken Follett - A katedrális, -Alattunk az óceánból
Jan de Hartog -Isten után az első
könyvekből
Most is emberileg kiváló élményt adott
De a könyvet felemelni nem tudta

Ám mivel van egy olyan hogy a könyv
Amit írjon le más (moly):

átfogó képet ad a második világháborúról, hiszen szinte minden országban, minden társadalmi rétegben, és mindenféle élethelyzetben vannak szereplőink, akiket követünk. És ami annyira különlegessé tette számomra, hogy még magamat is megleptem, az az, hogy leginkább a „másik oldalt” ismerhetjük meg. Eddig észre sem vettem, hogy bármit olvastam, vagy tanultam a második világháborúról, az mind a mi szemszögünkből volt, és sosem nyertem eddig ilyen szintű betekintést a másik oldalba, abba, hogy a szövetséges országok hogyan élték meg az egészet.

Ám mivel van egy ilyen hogy a könyv ami letér a fővonalról 
És sok sok ember különböző életét mutatja be akik nem szimpatikusak
Így azokat utáltam, nem tudtam rákapcsolódni
*Varanyi* épp ott alakított jellemeket a legjobban

A tanulságom ez az a könyv ami elsőre nem szórakoztat
Ezt kell többször végighallgatnom elsőre nem vagyok képes szeretni hiába jüő a felolvasó


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 19)

kalimera írta:


> A gépi felolvasás egy szükségmegoldás jelentős kompromisszumokkal.
> Joanne Fluke krimijeiben a fejezetek végén sütemény recept van, amihez általában kristálycukor is kell, és következetesen "krisztalikukor"-nak ejti.
> ( A W10 + Freda páros. )


Igy van!
De amíg mint eső után a gomba úgy teremnek a jobb-nál jobb felolvasók
És a rosszak az önjelöltek is
akkor nincs (én) rákényszerítve senki hogy olyat hallgassak vagy beszéljek róla
Helyette a csodálatomat fejezem ki legjobbaknál
És igyekszem ezzel is őket terjeszteni
Térjünk hát vissza a hangoskönyvet szeretők nem amatőrökről
alaptémájára *mint hangoskönyv megosztás*(a gépi felolvasás nem hangoskönyv az gépi felolvasás)
És nem pedig felolvasó program ajnározás reklámozás
(W10 + Freda páros) ez technika tehát másodlagos
ide könyv élmények valók
egyszer elég egy könyvajánló üzenet közzé bedugva
Maradjunk a könyvek és az előadó által rénk tett hatásánál


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 19)

ametiszt99 írta:


> főleg hogy most már van jópár"amatőr"felolvasó(gépész,evila, professor,uncle Nick,qqcs842 és még sorolhatnám)


Erről van szó teremnek mint eső után a gomba
Van igazi élmény
Abban vergődök ki a jobbprofessor vagy Uncle Nick
könyv tetszésenként válogatja
És sajnos én mindkettő szokását. manírját észreveszem
És még itt nem írtam meg a professorét
pedig van neki
A mohóság hangjaként használja
És néha ott is ahol nem kéne
Ahol megtetszett a sharpe kapzsi tizedes mohóság hangjaként
az első részben
Amit Ő nagyon tud az a női érzelem gyengédség visszaadása
Nem paródia vagy hangutánzás ő gyengéd és lágy ettől nő aki beszél
És semmi transzvesztita nő affektálás
Igazi gyengédség sugárzik belőle
Már meg is írtam neki milyen jó és meglepő, a Sharpe alapstílusa között amikor az jön


----------



## kalimera (2022 Április 19)

battuta írta:


> Igy van!
> De amíg mint eső után a gomba úgy teremnek a jobb-nál jobb felolvasók
> És a rosszak az önjelöltek is
> akkor nincs (én) rákényszerítve senki hogy olyat hallgassak vagy beszéljek róla
> ...


Nem vagyok érdekelt operációs rendszerek és applikációk forgalmazásában, az említett gépi felolvasó program egyébként is ingyenes.
Az amatőr felolvasók sem tökéletesek, ami természetesen egyáltalán nem probléma.
Az idegen szavak kiejtése nálam sem megy hibátlanul.
Néha ismétlődnek már elhangzott részek, ami még a kisebb probléma, mert az is előfordul, hogy teljes fejezetek egyszerűen kimaradnak.
Egyik felolvasó szinte nulláról indítja a felvétel hangerejét, és csak néhány másodperc alatt éri el normális szintet, ilyenkor az első szavak nem vagy nehezen érthetőek.

Egy jó felolvasás elérheti nálam, hogy olyan könyvet is meghallgassak, amit egyébként elkerülnék, de azért vannak határok.
A technika is lényeges, mert része a hatásnak.
4K HDR vagy DV természetfilm a fotelban marasztal, amit fekete fehérben egy apró képcsöves tévén biztosan nem néznék meg.
Így van ez a hangoskönyvekkel is.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 26)

Van egy rossz élményem.Uncle Nicktől
Wilbur Smith - A folyó istene




Annyira jellegtelen könyv, unott (nem élvezett ) felolvasással
Jellegtelen az előadás is
Szerintem rosszul választott a felolvasó
A sorozat többi könyve talán jobb lesz
Csalódás


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 28)

Beharangozó
Megjelent(elkészült)Professor
sharpe sorozatos 9. könyve
Bernard Cornwell - Sharpe kincse



1810 augusztusában járunk, a „félszigeti háborúnak”, vagyis Napóleon Spanyolország és Portugália meghódítására tett hosszú kísérletének abban a szakaszában, amikor egyre-másra esnek el az ibériai erődítmények, a spanyol és portugál hadsereg teljesen szétzüllött, a gerillák, a népi ellenállók pedig nem feltétlenül tanúsítanak hűséget az őket segíteni hivatott angol expedíciós erők iránt. Sőt: amikor Sharpe és könnyű-gyalogos százada azt a parancsot kapja Wellington hercegtől, hogy szállítsanak el hozzá egy óriási aranyrakományt, amely a spanyoloké, de amelyet a háború finanszírozására szántak – a leghatalmasabb gerillaparancsnok El Católico semmitől sem riad vissza, hogy ezt megakadályozza…

Én már meghallgattam ez a rész is jó.
Másabb de jó
A felolvasónak most nem voltak olyan érdekes, különlegesen kivitelezhető karakterei mint : *Obadiah Hakeswill őrmester*
De egy jó felolvasó talál másban is megoldhatót.
pl El Católico mikor bársonyos szuggesztív hangjáról esik szó.
Éreztem ott másképp beszél.
vagy Moreno a másaik spanyol gerilla vezér gyermekei Teresa és Ramón közül
A Teresa beszéde


----------



## M.Miller (2022 Május 17)

Mostanában nagy dömping volt nálam hangoskönyvek terén, Gépész Végítélete után egy kicsit pihennem kell, őrülten hosszú ez a könyv


----------



## Gee_ (2022 Május 22)

Sziasztok!

Úgy érzem meg kell osztanom veletek valahol a Sherlock Holmes visszatér albummal kapcsolatos tapasztalataimat.
Elkezdtem hallgatni és azt vettem észre, hogy nagyon torz a hang. Betöltöttem az audacity-be és az 1. képen látható is, hogy valóban az. Ezután normalizáltam, és kiderült, hogy három hanghiba is van benne (2. kép). A 3. képen az hibák eltávolítása után a normalizált, immár hallgatható változata van.
Ha ez gyári, akkor az gond, mert már nincs hangmérnök se, de egyetlen olyan személy se a kiadónál, aki legalább belehallgatna az elkészült munkába.
Ha meg az első közreadó munkája, akkor inkább ne munkálkodna, ha nem ért hozzá!

Egyébként a teljes album ilyen. A második részt még nem néztem, de ezek után a nem amatőr felolvasásokat is ajánlott utómunkának alávetni.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 22)

Gee_ írta:


> A 3. képen az hibák eltávolítása után a normalizált, immár hallgatható változata van.
> Ha ez gyári, akkor az gond, mert már nincs hangmérnök se, de egyetlen olyan személy se a kiadónál, aki legalább belehallgatna az elkészült munkába.
> Ha meg az első közreadó munkája, akkor inkább ne munkálkodna, ha nem ért hozzá!


Mivel a könyvet nem hallgattam, így csupán a gondolatiságához tudok szólni.
A túlvezéreltség látszik.Az hogy normalizálást nem küldött át rajta.
Az komoly hiányosság.
A 3 hiba az 3 pattanás lehet.Érintkezési vagy átkapcsolás pattanás(kisebb gond)
A gondolatisággal egyetértek:Összességében egy elnagyolt felelőtlen kiadványt takar.
Akár ki a bűnös. De én főleg az első közreadóra és továbbterjesztőre tudok haragudni és egyetértve "ne munkálkodjon ha csak ennyit tud"
Fekete Ernő olyan jó felolvasó
Szeretem
A TTIS Turisztikai Tanácsadó és Innovációs Szolgáltató Korlátolt Felelősségű Társaság
Kiadása

Nem való színű hogy egy későbbi közreadó dolgozta figyelmetlenül át belesikerítve egy túlvezéreltséget.
Bár sok utólagos átalakító, hozzá nem értő van a YouTube,közreadók között.
Azok mindenre képesek: az eredetit alakítják át
Vagy onnan húzta le és utána hitte hogy javítani kell rajta
Ezt már nem tudjuk meg
*Ott látom: Hajós Erzsébet közreadásában.Nem hallik torznak.*
Ebből következik nem a Kiadó hibája
Valaki onnan húzhatta le és az után machinált
Fennáll a párhuzamos életút lehetősége is.: Kettévált az út és valaki belesikerítette
De a *Hajós Erzsébet *még jó
A baj az is, hogy már a terjesztési felületeket is *a beváltról variálják.
A bevált pedig a társzerveres megosztás.*
Ide-oda pakolgatják összefűzik szétbontják átalakítás alá megy.
*És belevisznek, belevihetnek hibákat.*
Akadjon a torkán, ki nem tud társzerveresen és *eredeti felépítményben*(fejezetes) közreadni.


----------



## Gee_ (2022 Május 22)

glisser- írta:


> Mivel a könyvet nem hallgattam, így csupán a gondolatiságához tudok szólni.
> A túlvezéreltség látszik.Az hogy normalizálást nem küldött át rajta.
> Az komoly hiányosság.
> A 3 hiba az 3 pattanás lehet.Érintkezési vagy átkapcsolás pattanás(kisebb gond)
> ...


Egyetértek. hasonlóan jó még a felkonvertálás is (128 kbps --> 320 kbps, mp3 --> flac).

A második album is hibás volt, de javítható. Most végighallgatom, és ha rendben van, akkor szólok a feltöltőnek és megoldjuk, hogy a jó anyagot tartalmazó linkek legyenek megosztva.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 22)

Gee_ írta:


> Egyetértek. hasonlóan jó még a felkonvertálás is (128 kbps --> 320 kbps, mp3 --> flac).


Ez magyarázatra szorul mert a YouTube letöltő program csinál ilyet hogy választható tömörítésben szerzi meg
Ekkor hát onnan való mégis!
Az eredeti kiadás(CD) nem hinném hogy különböző minőség volt.
Aki onnan(CD) vette le, nem konvertált valószínűleg.
Ez tehát sima YouTube leszedés.
Ami felesleges ha gyári CD is van!
Kerülje mindenki a YouTube-t.
Mert konvertáláskor csak hibákat ejtenek.


----------



## Gee_ (2022 Május 22)

glisser- írta:


> Ez magyarázatra szorul mert a YouTube letöltő program csinál ilyet hogy választható tömörítésben szerzi meg
> Ekkor hát onnan való mégis!
> Az eredeti kiadás(CD) nem hinném hogy különböző minőség volt.
> Aki onnan(CD) vette le, nem konvertált valószínűleg.
> ...


A YouTube-on a hang AAC és nem mp3, ami egy fejlettebb tömörítő, így eleve van egy konverzió, de én nem erről beszélek. Itt a fórumon is találkoztam már olyannal, aki az mp3-as CD-ről leszedett anyagot felkonvertálta. Igaz olyanok is vannak, akiknél 32 kbps mono is elég mindenre.

A fenti hibás anyag, úgy tudom, nem YT forrású. Egyébként meg ne a letöltő program konvertáljon valamilyen mp3 kódolóval, hanem majd én beállítom a lame-nek, hogy mit szeretnék, mit csináljon a letöltött anyaggal. Bár inkább Audacity-be betöltöm, mert általában nem ússza meg az ember zajszűrés és normalizálás nélkül, ami elengedhetetlen, ha fülessel hallgatom a hanganyagot.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 24)

Voltak tetsző könyvek, hozzá elfogadott felolvasó
Ugyanaz a felolvasó már kényelmetlen egy másik könyvben.
*Ifju* György az
Jó volt:
Somogyváry Gyula - A Rajna ködbe vész
Frederick Forsyth - A Sakál napja
De nem volt jó sőt már kényelmetlen
A Fekete István-Lutra hangoskönyvben (*bár nem esküdnék meg rá ki olvassa*)


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 24)

Ismét feltették ezt a könyvet mivel nem emlékeztem milyen volt.
De megtaláltam ezért ismét ideillik:

*Lucy Maud Montgomery - Anne otthora talál*
hangoskönyvet



Első dolog egy idézet
_"Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőknek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat. És pontosan emiatt van az, hogy ha valaki megnézi a filmes változatát egy könyvnek, ami tetszett neki, mindig csalódottan jön ki a moziból, és mindig azt mondja: "a könyv sokkal jobb volt". Paulo Coelho_
Most én először a filmet láttam.A filmet örömmel néztem tetszett
Anne és a Zöld Orom
rendkívül eltalált színészekkel







Annne Shirley_A Zöld oromból
A gépész által felolvasott könyv kétféle érzést keltett
Igen a könyv is jó
Jól olvasta fel!!
Nem erőltetett kislányhangot mégis éreztem ez kislányhang
Én úgy képzelem ezt nem hangszínváltással érte el hanem tempóváltással
Jól tette
Az idősebbek beszéde lassabb
Az Ane- e-vel a végén temperamentuma könyvben másképpen adódik vissza
Én ezt nem csak az írónő által leírt több beszéd miatt gondolom
Hanem abból is hogy engem idegesített a fecsegése a röpködése
A rengeteg Ó Rómeó típusú mondatkezdés
A sok Ó.. miss (No miss, azt nem-nem,Angolórára jöttem,meg kell tanulnom még.Néhány segédigét.)
Szóval a könyv előtt most nem az író és nem a felolvasó miatt
De a film másképpen tetszett
A filmben hajszállal kevesebbet beszélt a lány mégis átjött a különleges személyisége
A hangoskönyvet tudom azoknak ajánlani, akik türelmesebbek a fecsegő repkedő lányokkal
A történet jó
Nem bántam meg, és ismét meg fogom hallgatni.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Május 28)

Nem a megoldás technikai részével van probléma.
Az internet többek között éppen arra jó, hogy egyszerűen megoszthatóak az efféle értékek.
Ez a tevékenység finoman fogalmazva is a szürke zóna része, mert a 70 évesnél frissebb anyagok védettek.
Megtalálhatja a megosztásunkat egy ügyes algoritmus, a jogvédő intézet, a szerző kiadója, . . . , valamelyik jóakarónk is feljelenthet.
Üzleti szempontból a jogtulajdonosnak kárt okozhat az amatőr ingyenesen terjesztett felolvasás.
Néhányan engedélyezik, de ez inkább csak kivételnek tekinthető.
(A kereskedelmi hangoskönyvek ingyenes megosztása még ennél is szürkébb zóna.)


----------



## balacy (2022 Május 28)

(A kereskedelmi hangoskönyvek ingyenes megosztása még ennél is szürkébb zóna.)

Annyira szürke, hogy az fekete. A kereskedelmi hangoskönyv (de akármilyen egyéb szellemi termék) megosztása csak a szellemi termék jogait birtokló entitás(ok) kifejezett engedélyével lehetséges.
Ami egy nagyon összetett dolog, mert lehetséges (sőt biztos!), hogy egy hanganyag jogtulajdonosa nem feltétlen egy ember.

Egy sima rádiós hanganyag közzétételéhez is összetett vizsgákat kell, bár a rádiós hanganyagokat bárki saját célra rögzítheti, akár három, hat hónapig ingyen meghallgathatja a felületükön, simán le is tölthetem jogszerűen... magáncélra.

"Ami viszont már sokkal problémásabb, hogy effajta közzétételhez a hangjátékok nem minden esetében rendelkezünk a szükséges szerzői és szomszédos jogokkal. Ahol engedélyt adunk bárkinek a közzétételre, ott megnézzük a szerződéseinket és csak olyan esetben adjuk ki a hanganyagot, ahol azok ezt jogilag lehetővé teszik. Ha bárki felhasználási szerződés nélkül közzéteszi ezeket, bűncselekményt követ el és perelhetővé válik. Ez egyikünknek sem lenne érdeke. Nem csak a mű szerzőjének, de a művet felolvasó színészeknek, a dramaturgnak és a szerkesztőnek is van ilyen joga a szerzői jogi törvény (Szjt.) szerint. Amiben segíteni tudunk, az annyi, hogy ha megírja nekünk a konkrét művet, amit nyilvánosságra hozna, mi megnézzük a szerződéseinkben, hogy továbbadhatjuk-e a nyilvánosságra hozatal jogát."

Ökölszabályként érdemes bármi feleslegesen felvállalt probléma elkerülésének érdekében a jogtulajdonost felkeresni, és az explicit engedélyét megkérni. A fenti levelezésrészlet egy rádiós műsorokat közzétenni szándékozó youtube csatrona tervénél folyt, az egyik rádió szakjogászával. 
A felolvasók nagyrészt ott követhetik el a hibát, hogy nem keresik fel a könyv kiadóját és kérdeznek rá, hogy az adott mű ilyen terjesztéséhez hozzájárulnak, avagy nem.


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Május 28)

balacy írta:


> (A kereskedelmi hangoskönyvek ingyenes megosztása még ennél is szürkébb zóna.)
> 
> Annyira szürke, hogy az fekete. A kereskedelmi hangoskönyv (de akármilyen egyéb szellemi termék) megosztása csak a szellemi termék jogait birtokló entitás(ok) kifejezett engedélyével lehetséges.
> Ami egy nagyon összetett dolog, mert lehetséges (sőt biztos!), hogy egy hanganyag jogtulajdonosa nem feltétlen egy ember.


A hazai jogvedok sokaig ellene voltak ennek, de mar regebben kezdenek rájonni, hogy konyvek, zenék, hangoskonyvek megosztasa ha betartanak onkorlatozast(fel evvel a megjelenes utanig nem osztanak) inkabb reklam.

Raadasul folyamatosan vita van abbol, hogy mi a jogtiszta.
Tele az fb olyan hirdetésekkel ahol szoftvereket árulnak fillerekert. 
Felvasarolt gepeken lévő eloinstallalt progik licenset adjak tovabb azzal a jelszoval, hogy nalunk nincs tiltva egy általunk már megvásárolt program továbbértékesitése.(ami nem megosztas)


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Május 28)

glisser- írta:


> amit egy elkeseredett jó munkás közreadó írt
> Belehülyülünk a jogdíjas és GDPR-os óvatosságokba...


Hadd ne irjam annak a kozkedvelt magyar irononek a nevet, aki az egyik legelso konyvmegosztooldalon sok éve már elkezdett irkalni a forumra, hogy ha nem szedik le a konyveit, mindenkit beperel.
Erre vleszedték, sőt, meg is koszonték neki, hogy felhivta a fighyxelmet arra, hogy ilyen szemetet ne olvassanak az emberek.
Nemsokara mar nem tiltakozott


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 28)

eddy56 írta:


> Ez igy amit leirtam elsore lehet hogy bonyolultan hangzik


Sajnálatosan megelőztek
De kiegészítésként kezeljük
a két nagy, berobbant felolvasónak akarnak ártani
Porf és Nick
Én csak a kérdést tettem fel
Mert együttérzek velük.
Iszonyú jó munkát csinálnak és letaszítanak az élről olyat mint gépész.
És jönnek és jönnek az új a amatőrök 
Épp csak teljesen embergyűlölő YouTube-t találják meg bemutatkozni
Aki árt a feltörekvőknek


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Május 28)

glisser- írta:


> Sajnálatosan megelőztek
> De kiegészítésként kezeljük
> a két nagy, berobbant felolvasónak akarnak ártani
> Porf és Nick
> ...


Azert ajanlottam wordpress oldalt, mert azt tobbek kozt ilyesmikre fejlesztettek ki.
A wordpress eghyx ugynevezett tartalomkezelo.
Nagyon egyszeru7 uj tartalmakat felvinni, az egeszet testre szabni.
Sokak szerint az oldal hackerek szamara tamadhato, de ezt meg ki nem xarja le ilyen esetben.
Meg nem lattam olyan hackert aki ilyen oldalakra akarna bejonni 

Azert mertem irni, hogy nem bonyolult, mert mar sok ilyen oldalt csinaltam, és tapasztalatbol tudom mondani.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 28)

Ennek a vége az elüldözés a csökkenő youtube látogatás lesz
sokkal egyszerűbb visszatérni a társzerveres megosztáshoz
Vagy a sokkal egyszerűbb mint a torrent


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Május 28)

glisser- írta:


> Ennek a vége az elüldözés a csökkenő youtube látogatás lesz


A fenet
Az olyan oldalak mint a youtube mindig kellenek
Ok, hogy tulzott elvarasaik vannak, de az elerheto tartalmak sokasaga karpotolja ezert az embereket.
Raadasul aki egyszer megtanulta kezelni, tud keresni rajta nem szivesen megy mashova!


----------



## balacy (2022 Május 28)

"algoritmus? ugyan?"

A youtube jogi algoritmusa szépen működik, mert az új feltöltéseknél (aktív tartalomkészítő vagyok, tapasztaltam) már pár perces jogvédett zene esetén is letiltja a közzétételt. Ami jogvédettként belekerül a algoritmusba, azt már szűrni tudja. A mostani technika, ami zenét azonosít, előadó, és cím szerint egy rövid részletből az ilyen felhasználása is jó. 

A másik nagyon jó algoritmust napi szinten használjuk: google és youtube kereső. Belefutottam egy tiltott témába, ami a közzömégi elveket sértette, egy régebbi videóban, ami legalább egy éves volt, és megkaptam a figyelmeztetést. Mivel rögvest reklamáltam hozzáértőnél, hogy mi van, elmondta, hogy a leírásokat szkennelik, és ha tiltott dolog van benne akkor azonnal blokkolják a videót és ha még egyszer előfordul, akkor... Így kerülhet képbe egy régebbi tartalom is.. A videó más csatornán is fenn van, és mivel nincs hozzá leírás, azt nem bántották...


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Május 28)

balacy írta:


> "algoritmus? ugyan?"
> 
> A youtube jogi algoritmusa szépen működik, mert az új feltöltéseknél (aktív tartalomkészítő vagyok, tapasztaltam) már pár perces jogvédett zene esetén is letiltja a közzétételt. Ami jogvédettként belekerül a algoritmusba, azt már szűrni tudja. A mostani technika, ami zenét azonosít, előadó, és cím szerint egy rövid részletből az ilyen felhasználása is jó.
> 
> A másik nagyon jó algoritmust napi szinten használjuk: google és youtube kereső. Belefutottam egy tiltott témába, ami a közzömégi elveket sértette, egy régebbi videóban, ami legalább egy éves volt, és megkaptam a figyelmeztetést. Mivel rögvest reklamáltam hozzáértőnél, hogy mi van, elmondta, hogy a leírásokat szkennelik, és ha tiltott dolog van benne akkor azonnal blokkolják a videót és ha még egyszer előfordul, akkor... Így kerülhet képbe egy régebbi tartalom is.. A videó más csatornán is fenn van, és mivel nincs hozzá leírás, azt nem bántották...


Annyit meg tegyunk hozza, hogy ez részukrol vedekezes.
Nem azert tiltanak bizonyos tartalmakat, mert ők olyanok, hanem ha nem teszik perek tomege fordulhat elo.

Algoritmusokat fejlesztenek ki, amik ellenorizni képesek a feltett istentelen mennyisegu tartalmat.
Ezek sokszor persze tévednek, de ha 1000 esetbol ez 10x elofordul, mar rengeteg munkat sporolnak meg a hasznalatukkal, és e tévedéseket reklamacio eseten korrigaljak


----------



## balacy (2022 Május 28)

"Annyit meg tegyunk hozza, hogy ez részukrol vedekezes."

Egyértelmű. Én nem is mondtam soha sem a youtubera, vagy más tartalommegosztóra, vagy tárhelyre stb., hogy ez nem jogszerű, vagy éppen szemétség, vagy emiatt lecsökken a nézettség, látogatottság. Mivel én kifejezetten örülök, hogy a tartalom megosztása ingyenes, és nekem egy fillérbe sem kerül, így igyekszem be is tartani a szabályokat. Az előbbi idézetem a rádiós youtube csatorna indítására is mutatja, hogy nagyon oda kell figyelni, ki mit tesz közzé, és jobb előtte rákérdezni. Én sem örültem, amikor az általam gyártott fizetős tartalom felkerült egy megosztóra. Ha nekem nem tetszik ez, akkor azt is átérzem, hogy másnak sem tetszik, ha a szellemi terméke csak úgy megosztásra kerül. 

Ha valaki ki akarja kerülni a youtube stb. kontrollt, akkor elindíthat egy saját honlapot, amin megoszthat bármit, amit akar. De azt is kell tudni, hogy akkor a tartalomért neki kell jótállni, ha valakinek problémája van vele.


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Május 28)

balacy írta:


> "Annyit meg tegyunk hozza, hogy ez részukrol vedekezes."
> 
> Egyértelmű. Én nem is mondtam soha sem a youtubera, vagy más tartalommegosztóra, vagy tárhelyre stb., hogy ez nem jogszerű, vagy éppen szemétség, vagy emiatt lecsökken a nézettség, látogatottság. Mivel én kifejezetten örülök, hogy a tartalom megosztása ingyenes, és nekem egy fillérbe sem kerül, így igyekszem be is tartani a szabályokat. Az előbbi idézetem a rádiós youtube csatorna indítására is mutatja, hogy nagyon oda kell figyelni, ki mit tesz közzé, és jobb előtte rákérdezni. Én sem örültem, amikor az általam gyártott fizetős tartalom felkerült egy megosztóra. Ha nekem nem tetszik ez, akkor azt is átérzem, hogy másnak sem tetszik, ha a szellemi terméke csak úgy megosztásra kerül.
> 
> Ha valaki ki akarja kerülni a youtube stb. kontrollt, akkor elindíthat egy saját honlapot, amin megoszthat bármit, amit akar. De azt is kell tudni, hogy akkor a tartalomért neki kell jótállni, ha valakinek problémája van vele.


Nem beszelve arrol, hogy aki webfejlesztéssel foglalkozik jol tudja mennyi ingyenes szolgaltatásuk van!
A youtube a google tulajdonaban van.
Egy fejlesztonek semmi gondot nem jelent regelni a google api szolgaltatásokra.
Aki mar latott beillesztett google terkepet annak mondom, hogy magan fejlesztoknek semmi problema ha ezt akarja hasznalni.
Egy regisztracio, és az ingyenes google map a rendelkezesere áll.
Azt sem hiszem hogy magyarazni kell, hogy a weblapokon levo urlapok levelezon valo elkuldese mennyire jo dolog! A lap domainjevel kuldi a levelet, es ehhez mindossze az api szolgaltatásra kell engedelyt kerni.
A youtube beillesztese lapokba szinten nagyon egyszeru.
De tenyleg lehetne sorolni azt a rengeteg pluszt, amit akar a google, akar a facebook fejlesztoitol kapunk.

Ha céges tartalmat fejlesztesz termeszetes hogy a fizetoset válassza az ember, de maganeberként teljesen ingyenesek ezek a szolgalltatások
(de ez igy van nem csak a nagy szollgaltatok dolgaival, hanem a cms progiktol kezdve szinte mindene hasonlo! Vannak ugyan azoknak a dolgoknak ingyenes véltozatai, és vannak a fizetosok. Az ingyenesek teljes mertekben hasznalhatok, csak a követés marad el, és sokszinubbek a szolgalltatasok fizetos esetén)


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Május 28)

glisser- írta:


> Sajnálatosan megelőztek
> De kiegészítésként kezeljük
> a két nagy, berobbant felolvasónak akarnak ártani
> Porf és Nick
> ...



Miről beszélsz? Kit kell , kinek letaszítani és milyen élről? Mitől lenne Gépész kiváltságosabb mint a két említett felolvasó. Több felolvasását törölték neki is! Többek között az általad oly nagyon ajnározott Herriot és Dancan Shelley könyveit is! Ezeket keresik leginkább a yt - n! Ahogy kivettem a hozzászólásaidból te is hallgatod a könyveit! 
Miért kell szítani a feszülséget? Azt írod jönnek az amatőr felolvasók! Körülnéztem a yt - n.
Sokkal kevesebb van mint kéne!
Ha tudnék olvasni én is beállnék a sorba a felolvasók közé. A jogtisztaságról: az írásaidnál azt a látszatot kelted mintha csak neki lennének "olyan" dolgai!
Az összes olyan megosztón amit ismerek és láttam, kb. 98% - ban vannak ( itt a Ch - n is ) a nem igazán jogtiszta feltöltések, megosztások!
Aki ide "jár", tisztában van vele, gondolom.
Végig olvastam a tornando által elindított topicot. A kommentelő stílusodból kiindulva az is te vagy, legaláb a harmadik nick neveddel vagy fent az előzőekkel kitiltottak!
És akkor utoljára: valszeg sokan szeretik itt is Gépész munkáit, amiket ha jól értettem a videóiból több mint 10 éve készít! 
És akkor a kérdés, honnan ez az utálat vele szemben, aki nemtud neked válaszolni mert nincs itt!


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 28)

Zsuzsi901 írta:


> Köszönet mindenkinek a munkájáért ! Valaki meg tudná nekem mondani, hogy a Professzor felolvasásait miért nem találom meg a youtube-on? Még az előzményeimből is eltűnt, pedig egy Jeffrey Archer könyv közepén jártam.....


Erről beszéltem fentebb mit művel a YT
Azokkal kik mostanában robbantak be mint kiválóak és a régiket már elhomályosítják
Mesteri munkájukkal
Közben ugyanazt a típusú nem igazán jogtiszta kérdéseseket műveli gépész és még 1-2 más m4gosztó az YT-n
Kiket jutalmul nem cseszeget a YT
*Jeffrey Archer könyvét tudjuk pótólni* de felejtsd el A YouTube-t
Mert az kényszeredetten vagy bosszúból törö
Önmaga alatt vágja a fát.Otthagyjuk
Mert visszatérünk a társzervereshez vagy a torrenthez.
És mi úgy tesszük közre hogy szerző-cím leírás (ajánló)
*És letöltő linkek*
Mert ugye amit lehozol a gépedre az már nem törli a mondvacsinált YT hiszti és a primadonna bosszú


----------



## balacy (2022 Május 28)

Zsuzsi901 írta:


> Köszönet mindenkinek a munkájáért ! Valaki meg tudná nekem mondani, hogy a Professzor felolvasásait miért nem találom meg a youtube-on? Még az előzményeimből is eltűnt, pedig egy Jeffrey Archer könyv közepén jártam.....


Ha valami félbemaradt neked, írj privátot és felteszem valahova. Pár nap kell, mert nem mindig van időm, de semmiről sem maradsz le.


----------



## Frotzleené (2022 Május 28)

Jó lenne tudni,hogy Gépész miért van bárki bögyében?!Nekem ő a kedvenc felolvasóm.Folyamatosan fejlődik,hiába amatőr ,sok "profit" kenterbe ver.A több,mint 17.000 követő csak jelzi,hogy nem hiába teszi,amit tesz.A szerzői jogi törvény esélyt sem ad a hangoskönyvkészítőknek.A kiadók maguk is készítenek hangoskönyvet,a fejesek ügyvédek,hiába is kérne bárki engedélyt a felolvasáshoz,zárt kapukat talál.Pont ezért nem értem,hogy ezen a fórumon miért kell egy kedvelt felolvasót ekézni.Mi a cél?Ő csak azt csinálja,amit szeret,ráadásul profi módon.Mindenkinek adott a lehetőség hogy felolvasson,megteremtve a technikai hátteret,hogy fejlődjön,és idővel népszerüvé váljon.Felesleges a piszkalodas,inkább örülni kéne,hogy egyre többen vannak.Azt meg hogy kinek az előadásmódja tetszik,hadd döntse el a hallgató!


----------



## Frotzleené (2022 Május 28)

Köszönöm,ez nagyszerű lehetőség! Van egy magyar író dr. L.T.A "Hány kiló vagy?"című kisregénye a politika útvesztőjébe kalauzolja az olvasót,görbe tükröt tartva a politikusok elé.A napi aktualitást sem nélkülöző irást olyan humorral fűszerezi,kiemelve a gátlástalanság minden árnyalatát,hogy szem nem marad szárazon.Fanyar és irónikus,egészen egyedi stílust képvisel,de tűpontos kritika is egyben.Dr L.T.mindenféleképpen megérdemli,hogy szélesebb körben megismerjék,és Gépész hangján garantált a jó pár órás önfeledt nevetés !


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Május 31)

Glisser néven tornando szerepel továbbra is. A stilusáról, meg a kötekedéséről gondolom! Rá lehet ráismerni! Nem akarok neki rosszat de
nehéz tolerálni amit néha ide ír!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Május 31)

vizeshuba írta:


> Glisser néven tornando szerepel továbbra is. A stilusáról, meg a kötekedéséről gondolom! Rá lehet ráismerni! Nem akarok neki rosszat de
> nehéz tolerálni amit néha ide ír!


Nem kell vele foglalkozni! Időnként benézek ide és takarítok, mint most is! Semmi keresnivalója nincs itt weblapok reklámozásának!

*Ez rá is vonatkozik!
Vélemény alkotás hangoskönyvekről *és szavazás a hangoskönyveket rendszeresen hallgatóknak
*A nem amatőrökről*
*Leírhatod hogy mit hallgattál,milyen volt.
Kit kedvelsz az előadók közül, akiket ismersz
Szavazhatsz is rájuk és mesélhetsz.*
*Egyúttal ajánlás is mások számára*


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 1)

Ahogy látom elég sok minden törlésre került. Remélem ez nem, mert fontos témát szeretnék összefoglalni. A szerzői és szomszédos jogokat. 
Ami azért is fontos, mert ha valaki ezeket megsérti, és eljárást (ami lehet magánvádas s, de indulhat hivatalból is) indítanak ellene akkor nagyon megüti a bokáját. 
A felhasználást a jogtulajdonos szabályozza, aki le is mondhat egyes, vagy az összes jogáról. Pld. GNU, CC licencek is ilyenek.

Az alapkérdés, aminél komoly hiányosság van a jog alapításánál van. A szerzői jogot nem kell bejelenteni, hanem akkor keletkezik, amikor bármilyen szellemi terméket megalkot valaki. Azaz pld. a saját honlapomon közreadott saját cikk is az én szellemi termékem és automatikusan védelem alá kerül. 

Amit tudni kell: mindent fel lehet használni, amihez jogunk van, és ha azt a jogtulajdonos megengedi. Így ha valaki fel akar olvasni, akkor a legjobb a jogtulajdonost megkeresni, és megkérdezni. Ha ökölszabályként meghatározhatok egy jó kiindulást, akkor ez írott terméknél a kiadó. Ő majd eldönti, hogy ad, vagy egyáltalán adhat-e erre engedély. 
Ami engedély nélkül kerül felolvasásra és !!közreadásra!! (nagyon szúk kivétellel) az mind illegálisan közreadott szellemi termék, azaz lopott jószág. Ezt lehet körbejárni, hogy a Rakéta Regényújságból van, és az... Természetesen ott is legalább két entitás jogát sértette meg a felolvasó, ha nem volt engedélye: a fordító és az író szellemi tulajdonát sértette meg. 

Aki megvesz egy ebook-ot és az felolvastatja nem sérti a jogot, addig, amíg azt közre nem adja. Hiszen ő megvásárolta azt a jogot, hogy a benne lévő információhoz férjen. De nem arra kapott jogot, hogy az másnak is átadja, úgy hogy az a nagyközönségnek is elérhető. 

Az árva, illetve a hetvenévesnél régebbi műveknél sincs másképp. Itt is ha van ismert jogtulajdonos (örökös) akkor ő birtokolja a jogokat, ha nincs, akkor az már összetettebb, mert van egy bizottság, aki egy árva stb. művet auditál, hogy mi a joghelyzete. Azaz őket kell megkeresni, és ők alkotnak erről véleményt. Itt a legjobb, ha a MEK állományából válogat az ember, mert ők ezt a jogi procedúrát elvégezték, és - volt ilyen - amikor tévedtek, akkor azt rögvest korrigálták és levették a kifogásolt művet. 

Az itt sokszor emlegetett "kihűlési időt" természetesen a jog (legalábbis a magyar) nem ismeri, azaz egy ebookot nem lehet feltenni, csak azért mert félévesnél régebbi. Minden közreadáshoz a jog tulajdonosának a beleegyezése szükségen. A 3T közül a teljesen jogtiszta közreadást csak a "támogat" azaz engedélyt ad rá nyújtja. A "tilt" azaz kifogásolja és leszedeti (pld. youtube-ről) az egyértelmű. Bár sokaknak rosszul esik, de joga van hozzá. A youtube is saját hatáskörben ellenőrzi a jogtisztaságot, és ha valami kétséges, akkor a tulajdonjog igazolásáig le is tilthatja a közreadást. Amit sokan félreértelmeznek, az a "tűr" a háromtéből. Amikor a jogtulaj nem tesz lépéseket, bár nem adta hozzájárulását a közléshez, de bármi okból nem tesz lépéseket. Ezzel nem vált automatikusan jogszerűvé a felolvasás közzététele, csak egy passzív helyzet alakult ki, amit bizony a szerző bármikor megváltoztathat. Sem az, hogy nem lép, sem az, hogy nem tud róla, és így nem is tud eljárni, sem az, hogyha jogutód nélkül meghal (hozzáteszem ilyen csak nagyon ritkán van, jellemzőbb, hogy az örökös nem foglalkozik a témával) nem teszi jogszerűvé a más szellemi termékének a közreadását. 

Igen, tudom, hogy van kivétel, mert a magyar jogrend lehetővé teszi a vakok számára a felolvasást. De valljuk be egyrészt külföldi szerzőnél nem nagyon van magyar joghatóság, és ha balhé van, akkor nem a magyar, hanem a honos jogrendet alkalmazzák majd. Illetve a youtube-re feltett akármik bizony nehezen csak a vakok stb. számára közzétett dolgok...

Ami sokkal fontosabb és a youtube leszedéseknek a komoly oka. Sok fejlett jogrendszerben nem csak a közreadást, hanem a tárolást, vagy a közreadásban való segítséget (felület nyújtását) is büntetik. Így ha nem szedné le a youtube, akkor mehetne a bíróságra és egy-egy nagyobb író és a mögötte lévő jogvédő szervezetek majdnem biztosan megnyernék a pert.

Tudom, hogy sokaknak nem fog tetszeni, de le kell írnom: lehet példálózni, hogy X felolvasó felolvasta és biztosan nincs engedélye, a xxxx-ben megjelent műre, vagy bezzeg a Z felolvasónak nem szedte le a youtube, és a gépi felolvasás az nem is felolvasás... Ezek csak üres szavak, azt egyáltalán nem érintik, hogy egy másik mű jogszerűen vagy nem jogszerűen kerül fel. 

TDLR: az a jogszerű felolvasás és közzététel, ami alapművét Te alkottad meg, vagy a jogtulajtól van engedélyed. Ez az egyszerű szabály lefedi a művek 99.999%-át.


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Június 1)

balacy írta:


> Ahogy látom elég sok minden törlésre került. Remélem ez nem, mert fontos témát szeretnék összefoglalni. A szerzői és szomszédos jogokat.
> Ami azért is fontos, mert ha valaki ezeket megsérti, és eljárást (ami lehet magánvádas s, de indulhat hivatalból is) indítanak ellene akkor nagyon megüti a bokáját.
> A felhasználást a jogtulajdonos szabályozza, aki le is mondhat egyes, vagy az összes jogáról. Pld. GNU, CC licencek is ilyenek.
> 
> ...


Viszont!!! 
Felreertes ne essék, messze nem kotekedni szeretnek 

Lassan 20-22 éve vagyok tagja olyan az interneten meglévő gyujteményeknek, ahol jogvédett anyagokat engedely nelkul osztanak meg.
Kezdjuk a zenevel, mert ezzel volt korabban a legtobb gond: sok zenesz és egyuttes tiltakozott a z ugynevezett kalozsite-ok ellen, de szep csendesen elcsitult. Kulfoldon kezdodtek a dolgok az elso filemegosztokkel. Olyan ellenzoi voltak a dolognak mint pl a Metallica. Eveken át uldoztek a nemjogtiszta tartalmakat.
Aztan meguntak a felhasznalok, és jott olyan progi mint a dc++ ami alapjaban megvalto9ztattaq a hozzaallast mivel lehetetlen volt ellenorizni. A zenekarok és eloadok elobb belenyugodtak, aztan rajottek arra, hogy ez a megosztásos játék amennyit visz legalabb annyit hoz is! A reklamerteke oriasi!
Nalunk egy nagy jogvedoszervezet szolt a neten terjedo anyagok ellen, az Artisjuss jogvedoiroda. 
A konyvek kapcsan ertek is el részsikereket, deeeee....
2004-2005 táján volt elég komoly gond egy n emrég megszunt konyvmegoszto oldallal(az elso igazan komoly és értékes konyvmegoszto oldal) az SLP.
Hibatlan lektoralt bescannelt konyvek sokasaga volt a lapon DOC formatumban.
Akkoriban mikor indult - és még sokaig - a kiadok nem forditottak arra gondot, hogy elektronikus formaban is megjelenjenek a konyvek, muszaj volt ezt a munkaigenyes modot választani. Scanneles - OCR - lektoralas - konvertalas 
Voltak ebben az idoben is kalozoldalak, amiken kulonfele formatumokban sok konyv feltunt, de pocsek minosegben és teljesen osszevissza formatumokban!

Valamikor 2010 tajan indult el az, hogy feltunedeztek jo minosegu epub vagy mobi anyagok. A kiadok kezdtek belatni, hogy az irott papir alapu anyagokon kivul van igeny mas megoldasokra is, és a konyv kiadasaval egyidoben elérhetovew valt annak elektronikus formatuma is.

Akkkortol kezdett kialakulni egy Gentlemen's agreement - vagy magyarul Uri megallapodsas. 
Egy nem torvenybe foglalt, de minden fél által koztelezoen betartott szokas!
Az hogy a kiadas utan egy fél évenek kell eltelni ahhoz, hogy megjelenhessen az ingyenes oldalakon is a konyv.
A torveny ezt nem fogadja el, de aq jogvedok halgatolagosan igen.
Ez ráadásul megfelel a konyvolvaso kozonsegnek is!
Igaz én még személy szerint hianyolok ebbol a ki nem mopndott megallapodasbol egy dolgot, ez pedig a minoseg! Ha nem a kiado altal forgalomba hozott anyagokrol van szo, akkor neha gyalazatos a minosege, ami akar hitelrontaskent is felfoghato, ha mar jogaszkodunk!

Ami a lényeg: a canadahun és még pár konyveket megoszto oldal maximalisan betartja ezt a Gentlemen's agreementet.
Azonnal torlik a kormanyosoök, ha olyan konyv vagy hangoskonyv kerul fel, ami ezt nem elégiti ki!

Nekunk, akik haszonélvezoi vagyunk ennek a megallapodasnak, arra kell torekedni, hogy ez igy is maradjon! Sokszor kellemetlen a kulonfele megosztooldalak viselkedese, de azt hiszem mindenkinek be kell látni, hogy ésszeru!
A jogvédelem konyvek esetén értunk, olvasokert is mukodik, hiszen ez biztositja, hogy az alkotok tovabbra is ellássanak minket olvasni - hallgatni - v aloval.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 1)

eddy56 írta:


> Ami a lényeg: a canadahun és még pár konyveket megoszto oldal


Ki van mondva: A Canadahun nem megosztó oldal.
Már nem tudom melyiknél olvastam.
Bár már így van írva " A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli."


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 1)

Nem kötözködés amit írtál, egy folyamat leírása, ezt sokan észleltük, mert aki régen mozog ezekben a körökben láthatja a hozzáállásuk változását: sokkal lazább lett sok helyen és megengedőbb. Sok zenész, és kiadó a zenei anyagának egy részét a youtube felhasználásra megengedte legálisan.

Az SLP-ért meg kár, mert az utolsó időben már nem voltam aktív ott, de volt olyan könyv amit én javítottam 

Ide is régen elég sok könyvet raktam fel, de ez már rég volt, és már (egyéb okok miatt) ezzel nem foglalkozom.

"Akkkortol kezdett kialakulni egy Gentlemen's agreement - vagy magyarul Uri megallapodsas.
Egy nem torvenybe foglalt, de minden fél által koztelezoen betartott szokas!"

Ezzel mindent leírtál, ami fontos  A kiadók ilyen viselkedése a "tűr" kategória, amikor tudatában van egy jogsértésnek, de valamilyen okból kifolyólag nem lép fel ellene. Magatartásának lehet egy humánusabb okai is, amikor érzékeli, hogy a balhézása (jogi eljárások kezdeményezése) negatív reklám lenne, és inkább tűri, és hallgatólagosan nem lép semmit. A másik pedig lehet anyagi is, hiszen valami szinten reklám is neki, és sokan akik elolvasták pld. az első kötetet "letöltve" a másodikat meg is veszik, azonnal, mert nem akarnak várni fél évet.
Illetve a jogi bonyodalom miatt nem lépnek fel, ha már régebbi anyag kerül fel, hiszen pld. egy kanadai oldalt perelni, vagy a kanadai hatóságot megkeresni, hogy keressék meg az üzemeltetőt, hogy adja ki azt aki oda feltöltötte, nem egyszerű.

Ezzel igazából mindenki jól jár, főleg a letöltök. 

A probléma ezzel az, hogy a kiadó (vagy egyéb jogtulajdonosok) nem tettek mást, csak egy passzív viselkedéssel azt a látszatot keltették, hogy ha fél évnél régebbi az anyag akkor nem lépnek. Ami viselkedés nem kötelezi őket semmire. Bármikor, bármelyik ezen változtathat, ha az anyagi érdeke úgy kívánja.

A youtube-re felkerült anyag más. Míg az "ingyenes oldalak" sok oldalt takarnak, és nem egy központi helyet őket piszkálni nagy meló lenne, nem egy entitás az összes. A youtube pedig egy cég, ráadásul gazdag is, így ha oda felkerül valami és nem szedi le, akkor csak egy vállalkozást kell megkeresni, jelezni nekik, hogy na kapd már le, vagy balhé lesz, és perelünk. Ráadásul ők tárolják is az anyagot, mig egy p2p, torrent, dc++ nem. Így már náluk a bizonyítás sem olyan nehéz, hiszen a torrentoldalak azzal mentik magukat, hogy náluk aztán nincs semmi anyag.


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Június 1)

balacy írta:


> Nem kötözködés amit írtál, egy folyamat leírása, ezt sokan észleltük, mert aki régen mozog ezekben a körökben láthatja a hozzáállásuk változását: sokkal lazább lett sok helyen és megengedőbb. Sok zenész, és kiadó a zenei anyagának egy részét a youtube felhasználásra megengedte legálisan.
> 
> Az SLP-ért meg kár, mert az utolsó időben már nem voltam aktív ott, de volt olyan könyv amit én javítottam
> 
> ...


Ha ismered az slp-t akkor valoszinu emlékszel még annó a Vavyan Fable-vel folyo parbeszedre.
O volt a cimzettje egy feljebb mar idezett sornak.
Ma már a hölgy nem kéri az anyagai torlését  (hozzateszem, Én szeretem a konyveit )


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 2)

eddy56 írta:


> Ha ismered


Csak egyszerű kérdés.Hallgatsz hangoskönyvet?


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 3)

Igazán érdekel
Hol és mi van QQCS842-vel?
2021 augusztos óta nincs
Persze 1 hónapban egyszer szokott érkezni.
*utolsó könyve: Frank Schätzing: Raj*

Erre ezt írta valaki:
Hogy mennyire érdekes és izgalmas (és ijesztő is valahol kicsit, mivel elég életszerű is egyben) a történet, az látszik abból, hogy 3 napon belül elolvastam ezt a csekély 1000 oldalt.

Én nem fogok neki, hallgatni egyelőre.
Nem látok benne egyelőre személyeket, mint főhőst végig vezető
lineáris cselekményt.
Ha tévedek megbánom.

És más is írt neki:

_Kedves QQCS842!
Amikor nagyon magam alatt voltam és nem láttam semmi kiutat, a Te hangod, a Te felolvasásaid segítettek át a nehéz napokon.
Mindent meghallgattam Tőled, köszönöm szépen a munkádat!
Remélem jól vagy, én nagyon várlak vissza!_

​


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 4)

Három CH tag miatt van itt:

medvegy TeddyTed (Engler József)
Máder Edit editke2004
Ambrus Attila József
mind jó
Az Engler Józsi most kedvemre valóbb
Mindenképp érdemes őket mutatni


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 5)

A következő tájékoztatás Evilától származik
Sőt nem csak gépészre terjed ki hanem a videónál
(Uncle Nick-re és Professor-ra is mutat


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 5)

balacy írta:


> A youtube is saját hatáskörben ellenőrzi a jogtisztaságot, és ha valami kétséges, akkor a tulajdonjog igazolásáig le is tilthatja a közreadást. Amit sokan félreértelmeznek, az a "tűr" a háromtéből. Amikor a jogtulaj nem tesz lépéseket, bár nem adta hozzájárulását a közléshez, de bármi okból nem tesz lépéseket. Ezzel nem vált automatikusan jogszerűvé a felolvasás közzététele, csak egy passzív helyzet alakult ki, amit bizony a szerző bármikor megváltoztathat.


Nem akarok pontos jogismeret nélkül jogot vitatni
Nem is azt teszem.
Hanem felhívom az írásod pici hibájára (gyakorlati eltérés)

1. A YouTube is saját hatáskörben ellenőrzi a jogtisztaságot, és ha valami kétséges, akkor a tulajdonjog igazolásáig le is tilthatja a közreadást.

1./a Nos nem ez történik pontosan más történt.
Nem a YouTube vette észre, hanem a kiadó tiltakozott a YouTube-nál
És mit tett erre a YouTube?
2. nem a kérdéses videót tiltotta le
2/a hanem a csatornát az összes fent lévő anyaggal
3. A kiadó ezek közben/után írt a csatorna gazdának és kérte vegye le azt a szerzőt
A szerző levette volna, de eddigre az egész csatornát törölték.

4. Ezek után a kiadó újra írt a YouTube-nak és immár a youtubet kérte állítsák vissza csatornát mert a jogsértés megszűnt a közös 
megegyezéssel

*Látható a YouTube nem megoldás barát, hanem fűnyíró módszert csinál!!!!
Itt ettől kezdve a pontos jogot sorolni felesleges.*


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 5)

A videóban olyan információ hangzik el, hogy a felolvasó telefonon kereste meg a kiadót.
A kiadó kérte, írja meg levélben, arra még nem kapott választ.
Van újabb információd a megegyezésről?

(Három nagy forgalmú YouTube felolvasó csatornát töröltek.)


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 5)

*"Látható a YouTube nem megoldás barát, hanem fűnyíró módszert csinál!!!!"*


RTFM: 

"A Tartalom YouTube általi eltávolítása

Arra az esetre, *ha észszerű okunk van azt feltételezni,* hogy az Ön bármely Tartalma (1) sérti a jelen Szerződést, vagy (2) kárt okozhat a YouTube-nak, a felhasználóinknak vagy harmadik feleknek, *fenntartjuk a jogot az ilyen Tartalom egészének vagy egy részének eltávolítására. "*

Alap elgondolás (és tudom, hogy nem leszek népszerű) ha egy kiadó kifogásolja a felkerült felolvasás egy részét és a többi is hasonló tartalom (ismert író, ismert könyve, felolvasás), akkor az észszerű ok lehet, hogy feltételezzék: a többire sincs explicit engedélye. 

"Ha úgy véli, hogy a megszüntetés vagy felfüggesztés tévesen történt, ezen az űrlapon fellebbezhet."

Azaz van fellebbezési lehetőség...


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 6)

balacy írta:


> Azaz van fellebbezési lehetőség...


ha ha ha






ha ha ha
Látszik a* bizonyítást mellőző hatalmi fűnyírózás*:"harmadik féltől több alkalommal"
Ő ledarál te pereld vissza.
Pont mint a Facebook a Microsoft és még a többi óriás
És te még perelést (jogorvoslatot) emlegetsz ezek ellen
A Google-nál se lehetne soha jogorvoslat.
A Facebookkkal is hónapokig leveleznek kiknek jogi apparátusuk is van.
A multi-óriásoknak, a jog* csak fedezni a látszatot arra kell.*

Különben ennél az esetnél a kiadó követte el az lélektelenséget.
A feltöltő felé, illett volna szólni nem a YouTube felé
Ez már veszett fejsze nyele.
*Hiába a kiadó szánom-bánoma*


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 6)

"*bizonyítást mellőző hatalmi fűnyírózás*:" Én nem láttam azt a kérelmet, amit a kiadó küldött, de legyünk jóhiszeműek: tudta bizonyítani a jogbirtoklást. De alapvetően - a minimális logika mellett - nagyon magas eséllyel egy kiadó, aki kiadta a könyvet és a felolvasó magánszemély közt melyik birtokolja a jogot?

"Ő ledarál te pereld vissza." Nem perlésről beszéltem, hanem egy adatlap kitöltéséről, aminek mellékleteként el kell küldeni a szerzői jog tulajdonosának a az engedélyét. Feltehető ez nem fog megtörténni, ismert okok miatt.

"Különben ennél az esetnél a kiadó követte el az lélektelenséget.
A feltöltő felé, illett volna szólni nem a YouTube felé"

A jogtulajdonos szabad döntése, hogy kihez fordul. Logikus és gyors megoldás, ha a Youtube, mint a megosztást lehetővé tevő entitást keresi meg, és nem a Youtube-tól kéri a feltöltő adatait és őt keresi meg. Felesleges procedúra és felvet egyéb kérdéseket. A Youtube nem adja ki az adatokat egy kiadónak, megfelelő végzés nélkül, ha pedig már ott tart a jogtulajdonos, hogy jogi útra tereli a kérdést, az csak neki lesz jó, mert a jogsértés egyértelmű, akár a hazai, akár nemzetközi jog valami szinten szankcionálja a szellemi tulajdon, a szerzői jog és szomszédainak a sértegetését.

Egyéb (facebook stb.) eseteket nem túl érdemes ebbe belekeverni, mert egyrészt nem releváns, másrészt itt a jogi rész egyértelmű: X elő tudja venni a szerződést, hogy a jogokat valami szinten birtokolja, Y nem.

*"Hiába a kiadó szánom-bánoma" A kiadó saját döntése, hogy a jogait hogyan érvényesíti, vagy a későbbiekben ad a feldolgozásra engedélyt, vagy nem. Itt nincs szánom-bánom, és egyéb emocionális dolog. *


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 6)

És minimum azt várnám el a felolvasók mellé állj
Ne jogászkodj.Mert emberség és együttérzés hiányzik a világból nem bikkfa nyelv
A feltöltő felé, illett volna szólni nem a YouTube felé
És el is érte a közreadót.
Levelet megkapta mert lehet írni a YouTube-n


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 6)

Meghallgattam azt gépész szatírát
L.T.A "Hány kiló vagy?"című kisregénye a politika útvesztőjébe kalauzolja az olvasót,görbe tükröt tartva a politikusok elé.A napi aktualitást sem nélkülöző írás.
Közepes szatíra, és nem egy kacagtató mű.
Igen egy görbe tükör.



Közeróepes


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 6)

glisser- írta:


> És minimum azt várnám el a felolvasók mellé állj
> Ne jogászkodj.Mert emberség és együttérzés hiányzik a világból nem bikkfa nyelv
> A feltöltő felé, illett volna szólni nem a YouTube felé
> És el is érte a közreadót.
> Levelet megkapta mert lehet írni a YouTube-n


Sajnos nem számít ki mellé állunk.
A pontos jogi helyzetet nem ismerem.
Jelenleg a jogvédett tartalmak letöltése még nem tilos, de a feltöltése ingyenes vagy fizetős hozzáféréssel egyaránt az.
A felolvasónak tudnia kell, hogy könnyen a szürke zónába tévedhet, célszerűbb lenne a jogvédett tartalmak kerülése.
Jobban jár, ha törlik a teljes anyagát, mintha rendőri intézkedés kezdődne.
A mi szempontunkból természetesen az lenne a jó megoldás, ha a jogtulajdonos megkérné a kifogásolt anyagok eltávolítására.
Nem tudni meddig marad így, a környező országok nagy részében sokkal szigorúbb rendszer vonatkozik a letöltésre is.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 7)

Kiegészítés egy hangoskönyv élményhez:

Meghallgattam azt gépész szatírát
L.T.A "Hány kiló vagy?"című kisregénye a politika útvesztőjébe kalauzolja az olvasót,görbe tükröt tartva a politikusok elé.A napi aktualitást sem nélkülöző írás.
Jó szatíra, de nem egy kacagtató mű.
Az író sem egy igazán eredeti szatíra író.
Néhol jól eltalálja mert azt vagy jobban meri vagy jobban érti.
A kommunista idők frázisait visszásságait jobban használta sikerrel.
Ám ami nekem bőven túl lépett a jó-ízléssel csinált szatírán.
Az ,az alpári altestiség.
Ez humort mellőz,szatírához nem az kell.
*A felolvasó jó volt.*


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Június 8)

kalimera írta:


> Sajnos nem számít ki mellé állunk.
> A pontos jogi helyzetet nem ismerem.
> Jelenleg a jogvédett tartalmak letöltése még nem tilos, de a feltöltése ingyenes vagy fizetős hozzáféréssel egyaránt az.
> A felolvasónak tudnia kell, hogy könnyen a szürke zónába tévedhet, célszerűbb lenne a jogvédett tartalmak kerülése.
> ...


És ha még a kiadó sem tudja ki a jogtulajdonos, mégis törölteti az anyagot mert majd egyszer ki akarja adni, akkor mi van?
Gépész videójából ez derül ki!
Ezek mind jólhangzó, kéretlen okoskodások amiket írsz!
Gyanítom a yt tartalmak nagy hányadát, de itt a ch tartalmak nagy százalékát is törölni kéne ha figyelembe vennénk ezt a nem felhasználó barát hozzáállást!


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 9)

"A hangszerkesztője minden második fejezet végén benne hagyott sok üres részt!!"

Csak technikai megjegyzés: 

Az ilyen helyzeteket az Audacity programmal gyorsan orvosolni lehet:

A problemás fájl megnyitása után a Csend csonkolása lehetőséget kell kiválasztani, majd a beállításnál meg kell adni, hogy a csend maximum egy (vagy amit akarsz) másodperc legyen. Ez a lépés az összes hosszabb csendet egy másodpercesre veszi vissza. Majd a második lépésben érdemes egy limitet megadni, én fél másodperceset szoktam, és az ennél hosszabb (a példában fél és egy másodperc köztieket) 50%-al rövidíteni. 

Az Audacity makró lehetőségével, egy elkészített makróval akár egy teljes könyvtárnyi anyagot is automatikusan rendbe hozhatunk.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 9)

vizeshuba írta:


> És ha még a kiadó sem tudja ki a jogtulajdonos, mégis törölteti az anyagot mert majd egyszer ki akarja adni, akkor mi van?
> Gépész videójából ez derül ki!
> Ezek mind jólhangzó, kéretlen okoskodások amiket írsz!
> Gyanítom a yt tartalmak nagy hányadát, de itt a ch tartalmak nagy százalékát is törölni kéne ha figyelembe vennénk ezt a nem felhasználó barát hozzáállást!


A három legnagyobb YouTube felolvasó csatornát törölték a napokban.
Egy könyvkiadónak szerzői jogi kifogásai voltak.
A YouTube csak bizonyított jogsértést fogad el, ha valakinek nem tetszik egy csatorna tartalma, nem lehet ok nélkül bemószerolni.
A YouTube ilyenkor a saját jól felfogott érdekei miatt él az általános szerződési feltételeiben megfogalmazott jogával.
Törli az egészet a további problémák megelőzése érdekében.
Mi lesz, ha a többi könyvkiadó is érvényesíti a jogait?
Mi lesz, ha valamelyik éjszaka írnak egy törvényt, hogy nálunk is tilos a jogtalan letöltés (meghallgatás)?
Nem számít, nekünk mi lenne jó, ki mellé állunk, kiadták már vagy csak tervezik.
Csak az számít, kinél vannak a jogok, és ezt illene elfogadni.
Más kérdés, hogy a szabályok lehetnének megengedőbbek, a 70 éves vagy még hosszabb idő szerintem is sok.
A szerzői jognak vannak fura következményei, például a néhány másodperces telefonos várakoztató zene se lehet jogdíjas anyag.
Ilyenkor célszerű a másik fél helyébe képzelned magadat.
Hogyan érintene, ha rengeteg munkával és költséggel előállítanál egy terméket, majd valaki egyszerűen lemásolná, és sokkal olcsóbban adná vagy ingyen osztogatná?


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 9)

Ajánlom a Clifton-krónika sorozatot professortól
Jó könyv nem attól izgalmas hogy sok a gyilkosság benne.
*A fordulatos-cselekmény teremtésnek tudója az író.*
Családregény persze és azok sikeresek szoktak lenni
Főleg ha jó a felolvasó

1 Majd az idő eldönti\
2 Apám bűne\
3 Féltve őrzött titok\
4 Gondold meg, mit kívánsz!\
5 Erősebb a kardnál\
6 Ütött az óra\
7 Egy igaz férfi\
És igen: "még a mostani kiadó sem tudja ki a jogtulajdonos, mégis törölteti az anyagot"
A szerző már nem él, az első megjelenés kiadója nincs.Nincs tudott jogutód
Fordító se él.
A könyv születésekor a mostani kiadók sehol se voltak.
Mégis irigységből törölteti az anyagot
Nincs semmilyen érdeme
Ezek nem mások mint magyar gáncsoskodások

* Drone területén is az van(ha nekem nem másnak se legyen)*
*"dögöljön meg a szomszéd tehene is"*​

Ajánlom a Clifton-krónika sorozatot professortól
Jó könyv nem attól izgalmas hogy sok a gyilkosság benne.
*A fordulatos-cselekmény teremtésnek tudója az író.*
Családregény persze és azok sikeresek szoktak lenni
Főleg ha jó a felolvasó

Még egy tanulságos történet:


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 9)

Ő" írta:


> A videóban olyan információ hangzik el, hogy a felolvasó telefonon kereste meg a kiadót.
> A kiadó kérte, írja meg levélben, arra még nem kapott választ.


Ezt azért tudni, nem más mint válasz kikerülő időhúzás.
Mennyit látunk ilyet a tévében
oknyomozó hívja bűnös vállalkozót telefonon
Igen én
nyilatkozna?
jaj nem azt hittem más hív
Írja meg levélben.
Persze soha nincs válasz.
Bújnak a bűnösök
Igazi választ adni nem tudnak.
Ezért a tipikus hárítás: írja meg levélben


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 9)

A jó felolvasók (prof és Nick hiányoznak) gépész megoldotta a saját domainen
azok elérhetőek
de YouTube fulladjon bele a gonoszságába és az is aki jelent
a torrent oldalak meg virágozzanak!
*Az érdekesség még, megfigyeltség: mi kicsi szorgos hangyák tudjuk terjeszteni*
Viszont látom a törölt csatornán volt fájlokat* különböző személyek terjesztésében*
Épp csak a felolvasók saját csatornáit voltak képesek töröltetni
A hangoskönyveket nem.
*írd be hangoskönyvek*

Segítünk mi kicsi méhecskék
ha kell a kiadók letiltatása a YouTube-nál ellenében is.
példa:
épp csak nincs kiírva ki olvassa(de halljuk)


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 9)

balacy írta:


> "A hangszerkesztője minden második fejezet végén benne hagyott sok üres részt!!"


Gondolom ez azért van itt jogi és műszaki zsenik hogy elmondhassátok jogi és műszaki okosságot
Holott az a mondat egyik ügyre sem azért született arra bármit lépni kell
Egyszerűen indoklása volt hogy miként maradt benne.
Tőlem is kérdezték miért darab?
*Nem darab*
És a tévedést kellett elhessenteni, megokolni
Miért olyan.
Megoldást senki nem akart többet adni rá:mint hogy dobd meg a fájlt. és folytatódik
ha az idézetet ki tudtad venni láthattál még ott mást_:vagy kivágod magadnak az üres részt.
A forrás helyen olvastam mindazt, de nem kezdtek el ismét csend kivágás opciót , kérés nékül mondani
Bár tudjuk milyen kiváló program az audi...
Majd egyszer ismét megkérdezzük a kezelését ha nem tudjuk
Egyszer már csináltál egy remek videót.
Mivel itt nem tűrik a program reklámozását de egy oktató videót igen
A csend csonkolása részről kérünk.
Meg a makróról is
Igen jó hogy leírod de most nem volt kérdés sem feladat.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 11)

balacy írta:


> "A hangszerkesztője minden második fejezet végén benne hagyott sok üres részt!!"


Mint hangszerkesztésben jártas. az Audacity esetében kérdezlek.
De nem csak* az*, jöhet számításba.
Csak legyen egyszerű* automatizmus*
Nagyon-hosszú (1-2-3 óra) hangfájlok darabolása általam előírt hosszra (pl.10-20 perc)-s darabokra
*Nem* cursor kijelöl-kivág -másol-beilleszt manualitás.
Tud megoldást valaki?


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 11)

_egyszerű automatizmus_

Egyéb kívánságot nem részleteztél, ezt vettem alapul:





Az Mkvtoolnix (ingyenesen használható) program 10 éves nem túl izmos gépen 9 másodperc alatt vágja 12 darab 20 perces részre a közel 4 órás anyagot.
MKA fájlok keletkeznek, szükség esetén más formátumra alakíthatóak.
Megnyitáskor nem analizálja a hangfájlt, az egész művelet az elejétől a végéig legfeljebb fél percig tart.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 11)

kalimera írta:


> _egyszerű automatizmus_
> 
> Mivel egyéb kívánságot nem részleteztél, ezt vettem alapul:
> 
> ...


amit írtál szemléletes mert van kép.
De kérdés felelek hiányzik át fogom vinni privátba
Már ott látom a ne igazán automatizmust: hogy formátumot vált
Ha nem menti mp3-ba ez hátrány.
Még az csökkenti az automatizmust a fájlokat egyenként kell megmutatni/betölteni neki
De félig jó és kipróbálandó megolvadásként elfogadható.
Balacy mindig makrót emleget komplett könyvtár kezelésére
Az Audacity esetén
Ebben gondolom ilyen nincs
Vannak mást tudó programok
Mik például teljes csoportos fájl beetetés(kijelölés) esetén normalizálni képesek és le is mentik.
Vagy ez már sok volna a jóból?
Megszerzem ezt a programot(Mkvtoolnix)
Mert használható így fél kézi módon is


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 11)

kalimera írta:


> MKA fájlok keletkeznek, szükség esetén más formátumra alakíthatóak.


És ha csak simán átnevezem *.mp3-nak?


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 11)

glisser- írta:


> És ha csak simán átnevezem *.mp3-nak?



Elvileg átnevezhető, de nem túl elegáns megoldás.
Például az Xmedia Recode (ingyenesen használható) programmal az említett közel 4 órás 12 részre bontott anyag 10 perc alatt szabályosan (és tömegesen) átkódolható a viszonylag lassú és régi gépemmel is.
Egy újabb gyorsabb géppel legfeljebb 2-3 perc lehet.

Milyen okból kellene ilyen méretűekre szabdalni a hangfájlokat?
Amit éppen hallgatok, 50+ 20 percnél rövidebb részből áll.
A Bluetooth hangszóróim (fejhallgatóim) leharapják az első egy-két másodpercet minden rész kezdetekor.
Szerencsére a fejezet számával kezdődik, csak azt hallom rendesen.
Nekem előnyösebb, ha egyben van a teljes anyag, akár 10-15-20 óra is.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 11)

kalimera írta:


> Például az Xmedia Recode (ingyenesen használható)





kalimera írta:


> programmal az említett közel 4 órás 12 részre bontott anyag 10 perc alatt szabályosan (és tömegesen) átkódolható


Nem kell annyi program
Már ez is eggyel több mint eddig kellett*
De köszönöm megoldja ami kell*
Kipróbáltam
átnevezhető
a hozzárendelt programok lejátsszák
sőt utólag se kell átnevezni
eleve úgy mented csak a célkönyvtárt mikor kiválasztottad lásd legalul az "mka" mp3ra átírod már úgy menti



Elagancia?
Már az is barmolás, hogy úgy töltenek fel: könyv-fejezetekben felolvasott, fejezet-fájlként lementett hangoskönyveket, hogy egybeöntik az eredetileg kb 20 perces fejezeteket 1-2-3 órássá.
Kénytelen vagyok visszadarabolni 15-20 percesekre.
persze csak saját használatra.
*Hiszen soha vissza nem lehet találni a felolvasó által bemondott könyv-fejezetekhez
Ott már szétválasztani senki nem fogja*


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 11)

glisser- írta:


> m3u lejátszó lista azért van.
> 50 órát is lejátszik folyamatosan 150 önálló fejezetfájlból
> mutatok példát:
> Az időfutár rádiójáték kiváló sorozat 210 különálló részből áll
> ...


Nem az egyben lejátszás a probléma, azt bármelyik médialejátszó tudja m3u nélkül is, ha a mappát nyitom meg.
A Bluetooth hangszóróim (fejhallgatóim)* leharapják az első egy-két másodpercet *minden rész (új fájl) kezdetekor, az első szavak elvésznek.
Ha egyben van, ez csak egyszer fordul elő.
Közben találtam egy programot, ami pár perc alatt összeszedi a különálló fájlokat, *szigorúan saját használatra*.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 11)

kalimera írta:


> Közben találtam egy programot, ami pár perc alatt összeszedi a különálló fájlokat,


OIlyat találj ami a valamikor különálló fejezetfájlokat az egybeöntött és úgy továbbadottból,
Pár perc alatt visszabontja kölönálló fájlokra, midet oda ahogy eredetileg volt!!!!!!


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 11)

*Mit hallgatok ma?*
_Ajánló_

Diana Gabaldon: Az idegen (Outlander) HRA Anikó előadásában

Maga a könyv, vagy a film ismerős lehet sokaknak, de ide beteszem a leírást, hátha valaki nem ismeri:

_1945-öt írunk. Claire Randall, a volt hadiápolónő éppen a második nászútját tölti a férjével a háború után. Egészen addig, míg óvatlanul keresztül nem sétál a brit szigetek rengeteg ősi kőkörének egyikén. Hirtelen „sassenach” válik belőle, vagyis idegen – a háborútól és portyázó klánoktól sújtott Skót Felföldön Urunk… 1743. évében. Számára ismeretlen erők visszasodorták az időben. Claire olyan intrikák és veszedelmek között találja magát, amelyek az életét veszélyeztetik… és összetörhetik a szívét. Mert találkozik Jamie Fraserrel, egy lovagias ifjú harcossal, és innentől úgy érzi, kettészakítja a hűség és a szenvedély, amely a két teljesen különböző férfihoz köti két egymással összeegyeztethetetlen életben._

Sajnos csak az első öt fejezet került felolvasásra, de a felolvasás minősége érdemessé teszi a meghallgatásra. A felolvasó hölgy hangja kifejezetten kellemes, nagyon illik a témához. A hangsúlyok, a tónus és a szereplők megformálása sok hivatásos felolvasót leköröz. A dinamika nagyon jó, érezni, hogy nem a vágáskor javította fel, hanem a természetes ütemet találta el, ami a mű történetét, érzelmi, hangulati világát igencsak jól adja vissza.

A technikai megvalósítás is jó, a felvétel minősége az átlagosnál messze jobb. Ezt a minőséget kevés felolvasó hozza!

Szótévesztés, szóismétlés nincs.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 12)

balacy írta:


> HRA Anikó előadásában


Egy fura névszokás kíváncsivá tett
Ki az akiről beszélsz (Horváth R. Anikó)
És mit találtam?
Egy nyugodt kellemes hangon beszélő női felolvasót
Fogom hallgatni
Alap adottsága jó
részlet a előadásmódjából
Most a felolvasók YouTube piszkálása idején még azt tartom
Megemlíteni: akiknek önálló csatornájuk van azokat irtják(ha már az 1000 eléri)
Vajon Ő meddig él?
Anikó Olvas - Hangoskönyvek


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 12)

*Mit hallgatok ma?*
Ajánló

Wilbur Smith: A folyó istene Uncle Nick felolvasásában

_1988. január 5-én egy egyiptomi tudós ősi királysírt nyitott fel a Nílus nyugati partján. A falakon lévő csodás festmények és hieroglifák között váratlanul rejtett fülke tárult fel, benne tíz alabástrom váza, mindegyikükben írott tekercsek.
A tudós Wilbur Smith-t kérte fel, hogy az eredeti szöveget fogalmazza át mai nyelvre. Az átfogalmazásból a világhírű kalandregényíró talán legelbűvölőbb könyve született meg.
„Alig kezdtem el dolgozni a szövegen, máris teljes egészében beleéltem magam e távoli kor írójának világába és személyiségébe. Megszerettem Taitát, a rabszolgát. Rádöbbentem, hogy az emberi érzések és vágyak mily keveset változtak e hosszú idő alatt, és itt motoszkált bennem az izgalmas gondolat, hogy a hős Tanus múmiája még ma is ott fekszik a Mamose fáraó sértetlen, épen maradt sírjában.” (Wilbur Smith)_

A történet ismerős lehet minden Wilbur Smith rajongónak. Egyiptomi környezetbe helyezett szerelmi és kaland regény egy rabszolga elbeszélésében. A meseszövése nagyon jó, így maga a történet is lendületes, fordulatos.

A felolvasót nem nagyon kell bemutatni, hiszen ismert amatőr felolvasó. A hangja kellemes férfi hang, ami itt illik is a történethez. A felolvasása, hangképzése kiforrott, hiszen nem az első hosszabb mű amit prezentál. Az alakok megjelenítése jó, egyértelműen nem csak „felolvassa” a regényt, hanem saját szint is visz bele.

A technikai háttere is jó, sem zörejt, sem a mikrofon sustorgását nem lehet hallani. A vágás, utómunkák észrevehetetlenek.

A mű első, kb. háromnegyede a youtube csatornáján jelent meg fejezetenként, a törlés után ezeket egy podcast oldalon három „könyvbe” összefűzve újra meghallgathatjuk.

Az utolsó negyed már csak a podcast oldalon jelent meg, egyben.

A technikai háttere is jó, sem zörejt, sem a mikrofon sustorgását nem lehet hallani. A vágás, utómunkák észrevehetetlenek. Az összefűzések is profi munkák, mert felesleges átvezető zene nélkül, semmi effektezéssel kerültek egybe. Ez viszonylag ritka, hiszen sok felolvasó akár fel, akár levezetésként rövidebb, vagy hosszabb zenét prezentál. A fejezet közt nincs sok üres hely, de jól lekülönülnek kb. egy órás részekre.

A négy részként felkerült mű harminc óra kiváló hanganyag. Aki valóban könnyed történet szövesre és minőségi felolvasásra vágyik ebben mindkettőt megtalálja.

Én személy szerint kedvelem az írót és a felolvasót, így remélem, hogy a történet folytatódik, és a youtube törlés nem veti vissza a lelkesedését.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 12)

balacy írta:


> Én személy szerint kedvelem az írót és a felolvasót, így remélem, hogy a történet folytatódik, és a YouTube törlés nem veti vissza a lelkesedését.


Most az van célul tűzve nekik(önmaguknak)
csinálnak egy gépészhez hasonló worpress tartalom kezelőre épülő saját oldalt
*YouTube elmehet a magányába.*
A hangoskönyv készítési lelkesedésüket nem veti vissza.
A visszajelzéseket pedig, mindegyikük a velük összekapcsolt facebook oldalt használja
Mivel az a yu alatt létezett.
persze létezik a domain nevesnél is mint tudjuk.
De az kevésbé felel meg.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 12)

Általános ajánlás
Nem ma hallgattam először
Ajánlom, ki úgy akar, nem túl régi történelmet átélni hogy szórakozik

És érezni akarja a *szüfrazsettek*(*első női egyenjogúsági törekvések* korát)



Ugyanakkor az *angol arisztokrácia életet nem látott ellentétét*.
Az *anarchisták gondolatait*
Könnyű formában megadja *Ken *_*Follett-*_egy férfi Szentpétervárról
izgalmas korhű könyve
A férfinak Számos fegyvere volt, de a két legveszélyesebb: egy ártatlanságát elveszíteni vágyó fiatal nő szerelme, és egy minden áron kielégülést kívánó előkelő hölgy izzó szenvedélye. Felvonult ellene a teljes angol rendőrség, egy gazdag és nagyhatalmú lord, valamint maga az ifjú Winston Chruchill.


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 12)

*Mit hallgatok ma?*
Ajánló

Kirill Bulicsov: Az utolsó háború
Rádiószínházi anyag 1973-ból

Bár idősebbek biztosan ismerik a könyvet, aminek egy nagyon szűkített verziója a hangjáték, de a rövid tartalmát ide is bemásolom:

_A Szegezsa teherszállító űrhajó, Pavlis doktorral a fedélzetén, váratlanul parancsot kap arra, hogy utasokat vegyen fel, azután változtassa meg útirányát. Valahol a világűrben ugyanis egy bolygó emberhez hasonló lakói kirobbantották az atomháborút, és elpusztították az életet. A Szegezsa személyzetének fel kell derítenie a bolygót, meg kell tudnia, hogy mi történt, és megmenteni a katasztrófa áldozatait. De érdemes-e új életre kelteni egy olyan civilizációt, ami öngyilkos lett? Sikerülhet-e megszabadulni a régi előítéletektől és indulatoktól? S legfőképpen van-e joga az emberiségnek Istent játszani?_

Akkoriban, mikor olvastam, nagyon tetszett a kalandos, fordulatos sci-fi meseszövés. Most jó érzés volt feleleveníteni a történetet. A korra jellemző elképzelés az atomháborúról és a megszokott szovjet típusú sci-fi elemek, panelek mellett is kellemes kikapcsolódást ad a mű.

Kicsit betekinthet a fiatalabb korosztály a hidegháborús elképzelésekbe, az akkori gondolkodásba is. Érezni lehet (bár a könyvben jobban) a kissé agit.prop célzatot is, ami bemutatja a békeszerető, az ideális „szovjet típusú” embert, és ellenpéldának az értelmiséget száműző (kopár, fagyos szigetre…) és az atomháborút kirobbantó, majd az utolsó percig agresszív ellenoldalt.

A hanganyag nagyon jó, bár a mostani fülnek kicsit modorosnak tűnik az előadásmód, picit túlhangsúlyozott beszéd. Ez jellemző a régebbi anyagokra, és pár perc alatt megszokjuk a kiemelten „irodalmi” artikulálást.

A közel fél évszázados hangjáték értéke a parádés szereposztás:



Spoiler: A szereposztás



Szereplők: Zagrebin, a Szegezsa űrhajó kapitánya – Gábor Miklós; Bakov, első tiszt – Sinkovits Imre; Lescsuk, főgépész – Koncz Gábor; Bauer, második tiszt – Nagy Attila; Antyipin, gépész – Szatmári István, Kira Szergejevna, gépész – Ilosvay Katalin; Zenonasz, harmadik tiszt – Fülöp Zsigmond; Pavlis, orvos – Szabó Gyula; Cigankov, rádiós – Balázsovits Lajos; Milja néni, szakácsnő – Pártos Erzsi; Sznezsina és Hriszto, gyakornokok – Almási Éva és Hegedűs D. Géza; Korona Aro és Korona Vasz, a Galaktikai Központ küldöttei – Egri István és Gelley Kornél; Rádióhang – Szekeres Ilona;

A Muna bolygó lakói: Ranmakan vámtiszt – Kálmán György; Devkali – Sinkó László; Pirra, a felesége – Béres Ilona; Kori professzor – Kiss Ferenc; Renci, bányász – Dráfi Mátyás; A patrícius – Somogyvári Pál; Vaprasz tábornok – Ráday Imre; Mokli tábornok – Balázs Samu; A Halhatatlan – Orbán Tibor; Gépész – Nagy István; Katonák – Láng József, Szoó György és Turgonyi Pál.



Nagyon sok már akkor is híres, vagy később híressé vált hang csendül fel. Már ezért is érdemes a kicsit több, mint másfél órát rászánni.
A szereplők jó alakítást adtak, a nevek magukért beszélnek.

Sajnos a különböző rádiók nagyon ritkán tűznek műsorra sci-fi, vagy fantasy stb. témát...


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 13)

*Mit hallgatok ma?
Ajánló*

Nagyon rég még nagy kedvencem volt Nemere István, mert akkoriban viszonylag ritkaság számba menő ifjúsági regényeket írt. Kaland, és sci-fi téren termelékeny íróként tudta követni a könyvfaló mániámat. Véletlenül bukkantam rá egy felolvasó csatornára, ami az ő műveit olvassa fel.

A most hallgatott ifjúsági regény A fantasztikus nagynéni, Hegyesfülűként jegyzi magát a felolvasó hölgy. A regény nem feltétlenül ismerős sokaknak. A tartalma:
_Két rosszcsont ikerfiú és Argentíniából hazatért nagynénjük, a "hiperaktív öregasszony" kalandjai. Huba és Csaba hamar megkedveli az eddig soha sem látott nagynénit, így nem is meglepő, hogy amikor Máli egy különös ötlet által vezérelve Tivadar nevű autómobiljával nekivág az országnak, a két fiú vele tart. A fantasztikus nagynéni fejébe veszi, hogy megkeresi ifjúkori szerelmét, Gergőt, hogy végre megtalálja a valódi boldogságot. Ám a nyomok egyszerre három Gergőhöz is vezetnek, így a keresés nem is olyan egyszerű. A kis csapat sorra járja végig a különböző Gergőket, hogy megtalálják az igazit, egészen addig, míg autójuk a Balaton partján le nem robban…_

A regény kifejezetten ifjúsági és minden mozzanatát a kor ismeretével lehet megérteni. Akkoriban kezdett kissé kinyílni a lehetőség, hogy a távolba szakadt hazánkfiai hazajöjjenek és a két világrend találkozott. A regény egyes motívumai is próbálják bemutatni a fogyasztó társadalmat, vagy legalábbis annak az ideologizált verzióját. Egyik ilyen kedves jelenet, mikor a fantasztikus nagynéni barackot vesz, de az egyik romlott volt, és azt visszaadta, hogy ha ő jó pénzzel fizet, akkor jó árut vár el…
Azaz egy könnyed szórakozás, ifjúsági történet az alapmű. Igaz nem egy Tüskevár, de azért az egyszer olvasható, egyszer hallgatható kategóriába bőven belefér.

A felolvasó hangja kellemes, a felolvasás is jó. Technikailag jó az olvasás, bár pld. Anikó, vagy Evila sokkal nagyobb gyakorlattal rendelkezik ezen a téren. Ez nem kritika, hiszen mindketten sokkal régebben olvasnak fel, így érthető a különbség. Illetve én sok hangjátékot, rádiószínházi művet hallgatok, ahol a professzionális felolvasók hangja, technikája elkényezteti az embert.

Ami számomra egy nagy plusz pont: sem le, sem felvezető zene nincs. A technika jó, sem a mikrofon nem zúg, sem a háttérzaj nem hallatszik be. Nincsenek felesleges hosszú szünetek, ami a kezdő felolvasót jellemzi, és a slendrián hangvágót, aki benne hagyja az ilyen hibákat. Szótévesztéssel nem találkoztam, bár most kezdtem el hallgatni, így pár órai anyag után mondhatok csak véleményt.

A felolvasás részenként történik. Jelenleg az ötödik fejezetnél tart a hölgy. A termelékenysége nagyon jó, gyorsan, napok alatt jön az új fejezet. Így nem kell sokat várni, ami szintén nagy előny!

Amii miatt egy nagyon nagy plusz pontot kell adni a felolvasónak, az nem a felolvasási rész, hanem egy olyan példa, ami megmutatja, hogy lehet legálisan is felolvasni, azt akár közzé is tenni.

*„Hálásan köszönjük Nemere István engedélyét a sorozat felolvasásának közzétételére.”*
Bár a megfogalmazás olyan, mintha én írtam volna, de mindenki érti: kértek engedélyt és azt megkapták.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 14)

*John Sandford - Szemet szemért * könyvet hallgatom



Nehezen bírok vele hiába a jó felolvasó* professor*
Nehezen, mert ki ki hagyok jó nagy szakaszokat hisz arra használom a könyveket hogy ne altatót kelljen szednem.
1 hete hallgatom de még nem állt össze az egész.
Élvezetes részeket jól megírt szituációkat kapok el.
Már ez megadta a megérte élményt.
De lehet írottan mellé kell olvasnom.Hogy kerek legyen
Sok lelki defektusos szereplő van benne
Amit rosszul veszek az a drogozás mértéke a figyelem ráterelése
Annyi barbiturát pcp és egyéb agytorzító kedély-javító felpergető szerekkel él a gonosz szereplő
Egy ilyen világ nagyon nem tetszik
De a könyv jó
Épp csak sok hét kell mire minden szavát szerepalakítását a felolvasónak képes leszek elkapni.
Nem baj mert mindig lesz új felfedezni való professortól
Ha végére értem
Lucas Davenport felügyelő történetének!
Felteszem mert ez egy sorozat egy része (Davenport)
​


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 15)

balacy írta:


> *Mit hallgatok ma?
> Ajánló*
> 
> Nagyon rég még nagy kedvencem volt Nemere István, mert akkoriban viszonylag ritkaság számba menő ifjúsági regényeket írt. Kaland, és sci-fi téren termelékeny íróként tudta követni a könyvfaló mániámat. Véletlenül bukkantam rá egy felolvasó csatornára, ami az ő műveit olvassa fel.
> ...


Szerintem is sokat fejlődött néhány kötet alatt, hiszen tényleg nem régóta csinálja  Az első könyvet még skype headsettel vette fel, és akkor tanult meg vágni, majd egyáltalában videót csinálni és feltölteni is. Ismerem, próbál egyre jobb mikrofonnal dolgozni, és persze az is idő volt, ameddig megtanult felfigyelni a hibákra  Voltaképpen én vagyok a felolvasásai oka  Sajnos két éve nem tudok könyvet olvasni.
Ő nincs itt, de olvasott téged, és most nagyon boldogságos


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 15)

Vegetable írta:


> Ő nincs itt


Ha nincs itt!
Én is teszek hozzá valami ami alap, nekem, (más írjon ő szempontjából)
"Hegyesfülűként" jegyzi magát a felolvasó hölgy
Alap hogy nem éles, hanem nyugodt a hangja a beszéde.(csak natúr felolvasás volt)Így más szempont nincs
A könyvről: nagyon passzol hogy fejezetenként van elkészítve
Nem hosszabbak mint amit egy hallgatással meg tudok találni 40-60 perc


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 16)

Nem tudom, ki van képben a Youtube amatőr felolvasókat törölt többet is (pl. Gépész, Uncle Nick, Professzor) a Gabó jelentette fel őket a YT, mégpedig azért, mert felnyomta őket egy hallgató. Évekkel korábban felkerült könyvek, 30 éve halott szerző, évekkel ezelött, ismeretlen jogutóddal rendelkező halott fordító miatt. A régi Móra adta ki őket, és nagyon régi kiadásról van szó. Úgy tűnik, a könyvkiadók, akiknek nem okoz anyagi gondot az amatőr felolvasók léte - hiszen aki betüt akar/tud látni, nem amatör hangoskönyvet akar, hanem a könyvet a polcon -, rászálltak az amatőrökre a YT. Alakult egy Facebook csoport, próbálunk minél több embert összeszedni, és talán találunk jogászt is, aki tudna segíteni.
Aki úgy érzi, hogy nem kéne kukába dobni amatőrök munkáját, akik kocsmázás helyett hobbiból felolvasnak, kérem, csatlakozzon a csoporthoz. Hátha együtt tudunk valamit alkotni. Most azt nyomozzuk, hogy felhasználható-e a Marakeshi egyezmény, de bármi más ötletre vevők vagyunk 
A csoport neve: Igazságot az amatőr felolvasóknak
Elérhetősége: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1706775446333718/

Még annyit, hogy az anyag szabadon felhasználhatóvá az összes érintett: szerző, fordító, szekesztő halála után hetven évvel válik, tehát ha nem tudnak külföldi, talán már halott szerzőtől, az ő müfordítójától, és a szerkesztőtől is - magyarnál kiesik a müfordító - írásos engedélyt szerezni, akkor nagyjából 1800-as években született könyvet lehetne csak felolvasni, hátha él még a szerkesztő unokahúga, és nem tetszik neki. Ha ujra kiadják, akkor pedig a kiadó nyirhatja ki a felolvasást, akár a régit adja ki újra, akár újraszerkeszti.


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 18)

glisser- írta:


> Ha nincs itt!
> Én is teszek hozzá valami ami alap, nekem, (más írjon ő szempontjából)
> "Hegyesfülűként" jegyzi magát a felolvasó hölgy
> Alap hogy nem éles, hanem nyugodt a hangja a beszéde.(csak natúr felolvasás volt)Így más szempont nincs
> ...


Elfelejtettem irni, hogy minden üzenetet, amit "látok", ő is lát, mert idehivom  Köszöni, hogy olyan kedvesek vagytok. Elöbb-utóbb ráveszem, hogy regisztráljon


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Június 18)

glisser- írta:


> Nem baj legalább csend volt
> Na és nem fontos, regisztrálatlanul is látja


És megint sikerült valaki lelkébe bele mászni!
Inkább szedd az altatókat, hátha akkor nem írsz ilyeneket!
Új felolvasó, egy ismerőse megosztotta örömét! És akkor jössz te az istent játszó akárki
és lerontod az önbizalmát a barátnak és a felolvasónak egyaránt!
Hátha értelmesebb hozzászólásai lettek volna mint neked!
te azonban két mondattal elvetted a kedvét, ha lett is volna! 
Miért kell ezt? 
Inkább ne írj semmit!


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 18)

Mit hallgatok most?
Ajánló

Howard Phillips Lovecraft - Patkányok a falban
Csirke József (Csibu) előadásában

A De la Poer família leszármazottja visszatér ősei birtokára, az angliai Exham Prioriba, hogy kései éveit ennek falai közt töltse el. Úgy dönt, a kúria egyes részeit renováltatja. Visszaveszi ősi nevét, a de la Poer-t, noha ez a név a környéken még mindig viszolygást kelt, hiszen az ősök kapcsolatba kerültek a boszorkánysággal, a fekete mágiával, és gyilkosságokkal is megvádolták őket. Az ősi kúriát épp renoválják, amikor az örökös macskája a falak mögött mozgásra, motozásra lesz figyelmes. Delapoer felfedezi, hogy a patkányok a pince felől érkeznek, ezért elhatározza, hogy felderíti, pontosan jönnek a falban kotorászó patkányok. A pince alatt azonban újabb, lefelé vezető járatra bukkan…

Lovecraft közepes hosszúságú novellája hűen tükrözi azt a stílust, amit én a századelői horrornak hívok. Ami nem egy hivatalos megnevezés, de jól körülírj az akkor munkálkodó horror írókat. A történetek egyszerűek, igazi véres „hentelős” részletek nélkül, de nagyon jól összeszedetten, jól leírva rémítgették a nagyérdeműt. 
Kifejezetten szeretem a rövidebb novellákat, ahol inkább a sejtetés, a jól összeszedett jelzők, a körbeírás adja meg a mű hangulatát. Aki a hetvenes, nyolcvanas évek mészárszéket idéző ZS kategóriás horrorfilmjeit szereti nem igazán találja meg a számítását… Aki pedig Mary Shelley, Oscar Wilde, Ambrose Bierce vagy Edgar Allan Poe műveit kedveli (ha eddig nem ismerte volna) Lovecraft egy igazi csemege lesz. 

A felolvasó hangja és hangsúlyozása, előadása pontosan visszaadja azt a sejtelmes, inkább pszichológia horrort, amit olvasásközben elképzeltem. A felolvasónak több Lovecraft novellája is van, így érdemes körbenézni nála. Kellemes szórakozást nyújt, és át is érzi a műveket, nem csak felolvassa. 
Szótévesztéssel, bakival és ismétléssel nem találkoztam, igaz elég régi felolvasó, így van gyakorlata. 
A mögöttes technikája jó, nulla háttérzaj, zúgás, felesleges szünet és egyéb technikai hibát nem találhatunk a felolvasásban. Nem tolja tele az anyagot zenével, így a felolvasásra és a történetre lehet koncentrálni. 

A Patkányok a falban volt az egyik kedvenc novellám (az írótól), így számomra kifejezetten kellemes érzés, hogy felolvasásra került.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 19)

Igen meguntam *belecsömörlöttem Lucas Davenport nyomozós könyveibe*
Már az elsőt se szerettem igazán
Nem szeretem a véres erőszakosságot!!
Szemkiszúrásos élvezkedést!
Nem is olvasok John Sandford-tól
Menekülök a békéhez: legyen inkább lassú

Fekete István-Hajnal Badányban
*És régi kedvelt előadónk **QQCS842*
_*

*_




A törénet megfelelő helyszín emberi érzések, jóság bemutatására

Mélyen az erdőben húzódik meg a badányi vízimalom, amelyben két gyermek él a múlt század közepén, Panni, a molnár kislánya és Matyi, a szolgálatba szegődött árva molnárinas. Ahogy nőnek, szenvedélyes szerelem támad a két fiatal között, amely keresztezi a család házassági terveit.

Az asszonyok kiárusítási tervei Panni személyében
Jó női és anyai jellemet mutat meg.
(számítás és irányítás)


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Június 20)

glisser- írta:


> Képzeld ametiszt valaki törölte mit meg is köszöntél
> *Hogy érje el a boldogság*


Tiszta szívvel kívánom neked is!


----------



## Evila (2022 Június 20)

Ez az egész, amit leírtál, nagyon hasznos, bár elég keveset értek belőle, de ha netán szükségem lenne rá, biztos, hogy végigmennék minden szón, amit a podcastról és társairól - podtail - írtál, szóról szóra, hogy segítsen egy új megszólalási lehetőség kialakításában.
Egyenlőre még nincs rá szükségem, de köszönöm szépen, a magam és azok nevében is, akik általad el tudtak indulni a yt-on kívül egy letölthető platform felé.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 20)

Evila írta:


> Ez az egész, amit leírtál, nagyon hasznos, bár elég keveset értek belőle,


Ez így igaz, én se értettem 2-3 nap és meglett
Első hallásra megcsinálni nem egyszerű
utólag már megy könnyen.
Gépészt csodálom mert Ő is végigment és messzebb jutott
rájött a podcastok nincsenek olyan jók mint a weblap wordpressel és külső tárhellyel
De indokolt az adakozás kérés mert költséges.
*Köszönet Evila értő megszólalásod*
Most hogy végignézem sok podcastot még ott is adakoztatnak olyanok mint Friderikusz Sándor Podcast


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 20)

Evila írta:


> Ez az egész, amit leírtál, nagyon hasznos, bár elég keveset értek belőle, de ha netán szükségem lenne rá, biztos, hogy végigmennék minden szón, amit a podcastról és társairól - podtail - írtál, szóról szóra, hogy segítsen egy új megszólalási lehetőség kialakításában.
> Egyenlőre még nincs rá szükségem, de köszönöm szépen, a magam és azok nevében is, akik általad el tudtak indulni a yt-on kívül egy letölthető platform felé.


Ha lesz, video download helper, a goole bejelentkezéseddel google podcast, és leszeded. Nagyon könnyü és gyors. Meg ingyenes. A letöltés mp3 opciót kell választani böngészőn át. Persze ha win7 van még a gépeden, akkor müködhet, amit írt. De az van?


----------



## Evila (2022 Június 20)

Vegetable írta:


> Ha lesz, video download helper, a goole bejelentkezéseddel google podcast, és leszeded. Nagyon könnyü és gyors. Meg ingyenes. A letöltés mp3 opciót kell választani böngészőn át. Persze ha win7 van még a gépeden, akkor müködhet, amit írt. De az van?



Win 8-om van, video download helperem viszont nincs. Majd utána nézek a lehetőségeknek, köszönöm.


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 20)

Evila írta:


> Win 8-om van, video download helperem viszont nincs. Majd utána nézek a lehetőségeknek, köszönöm.


böngésző kiegészitő, több böngészőn müködik, az adott fájlt el kell inditani, jöhet a letöltés, és máris leállíthatod  Az anchor a google podcastra is tükröz


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Június 20)

Vegetable írta:


> Te agybeteg tinó, tényleg azt hiszed, hogy én felolvashatok könyveket??? Milyen lóláb??? Nézd meg a regisztrációmat! És két éve vagyok aliglátó! Tudod, mit jelent, Baxi?


Bocsánatot kérünk a barátnődtől és tőled is a sértés miatt!


----------



## Hegyesfűlű (2022 Június 20)

Vegetable írta:


> Te agybeteg tinó, tényleg azt hiszed, hogy én felolvashatok könyveket??? Milyen lóláb??? Nézd meg a regisztrációmat! És két éve vagyok aliglátó! Tudod, mit jelent, Baxi?


Szép estét mindenkinek! No én lennék a barátnő, aki felolvas. 
Evila én is gondolkodom, hogy a YT-n kívűl más helyre is át kéne települnöm. Majd Vegetable kiokosít a témában.


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 20)

Hegyesfűlű írta:


> Szép estét mindenkinek! No én lennék a barátnő, aki felolvas.
> Evila én is gondolkodom, hogy a YT-n kívűl más helyre is át kéne települnöm. Majd Vegetable kiokosít a témában.


Hála az égnek mégis itt vagy


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 21)

Hegyesfűlű írta:


> én is gondolkodom, hogy a YT-n kívűl más helyre is át kéne települnöm. Majd Vegetable kiokosít a témában.


csak fél szó a YouTube-n kívüliségre.
Bele-bukkantam a napokban *QQCS842* egy *másik videó alapú megosztásába.*
Hogy az kié nem tudom. De azt jelzi YouTube sokaknál pályamódosítást (megosztóhely)
váltást késztet. És teszik
Ha ismét rábukkanok hol volt amit QQCS8422 újrakezd (előbb párhuzamosít)
beírom
*Megtaláltam* elmenni igyekszik egy KZ bin nevű *Kazahsztani videóportálra*
Nem késztetés csak információ azoknak kiknek elegük van a YouTube hatalmaskodásából.
Hogy miként bír a cirill betűkkel QQCS842 nem tudom

És igen a KZ bin már sok magyar hangoskönyvet tartalmaz magyar hozzászólókkal
Csak az oldal kezelő-nyelve cirill betűs
Odáig nem ér a YouTube keze
A magyar ál-jogvédők feljelentgetései sem
Az EU túl hisztizett jogvédői sem EUIPO
Mentek az EU-n kívüli területre
Még egy megjegyzés a facebook csoportokhoz ez ügyben mi a két felolvasót érte
Voltak kik indítottak Igazságot az amatőr felolvasóknak néven


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 21)

glisser- írta:


> Odáig nem ér a YouTube keze


A linkek a felolvasó YouTube oldalára mutatnak, és a lejátszás is onnan indul el.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 21)

kalimera írta:


> A linkek a felolvasó YouTube oldalára mutatnak, és a lejátszás is onnan indul el.


A kazahsztáni ugyan miért mutatna?
Nekem 8 nem érdekel

Kiegészítés az ancor-n osztáshoz
Nem jók az RSS olvasó kiegészítők
igaz hogy listázza.
De kutya gumit se ér
Mert letöltést azért nem biztosít mert az Ancor nyílna meg
Jó viszont a Jó Öreg IE böngésző
*Mer neki is van RSS beadás
És Az IE már úgy nyitja meg a felsorolást
Hogy csatolt fájl látszik
És mentés másként módszerrel le is tölti a gépre*
És jó a podtailon való osztottság


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 21)

glisser- írta:


> A kazahsztáni ugyan miért mutatna?







A jobb felső sarokból kinyerhető link:






A megtekintések száma is azonos: 8 436

( Már a YouTube logónak is elégnek kellett volna lennie. )

+

Lehetnél kissé toleránsabb.
Eltérőek a szoftver és hardver eszközök, nem azonosak az ismeretek, és nem utolsó sorban más a ráfordítható idő is.
Próbáld meg elfogadni, hogy ebből adódóan, más megoldások is szóba jöhetnek, mint ami neked a legjobb.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 21)

glisser- írta:


> Mondtam hogy nem érdekel és hogy bezártam


Ha az orosz szöveget lefordítod, még az is kiderül, hogy mindez 4-5 éve történt ...
A témát te hoztad fel, mint egy úttörő kiváló megoldás, ami független a YouTube rendszerétől.
Ahogy most tévedtél, időnként mások is elkövethetik ugyanezt, és olyankor lehetnél kissé megértőbb.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Június 21)

Tudomásunk szerint (kormányosok!) a nem feltöltős topikokba bárki írhat, elmondhatja a véleményét, esetleg még segíthet is azoknak akik nehezen igazodnak el bizonyos témában! 

Sok olyan tagunk van akiknek az olvasás nehézségbe ütközik, nekik segítség ha valaki leírja és képekkel megmutatja a felolvasások letöltésének menetét! 
Ezt pedig illik megköszönni, és a sértegetését ajánlott mellőzni! 

Jó lenne véget vetni a kis királyságnak! 
Ami itt folyik az megint oda fog vezetni, ami már egyszer megtörtént! 
Jó lenne ha az itteni lenéző, kioktató és sértő megnyilvánulás megszűnne! Ellenkező esetben ezt a témát is le fogjuk zárni, úgy, mint az elődjét!


----------



## balacy (2022 Június 21)

Mit hallgatok most?
Ajánló

A két folyamatosan felkerülő hallgatni való (Fantasztikus nagynéni, Nagy mészárlás) mellé bekerült egy érdekes sci-fi mű is. Zsoldos Pétert nem kell bemutatni, a magyar sci-fi irodalom nagy alakja.

Gondolom már mindenki sejti, hogy a Viking ( Gregor Man) trilógiáról lesz szó. A mű három regényt ölel fel, szorosan kapcsolódó történetfűzéssel. Az alaptörténete az első könyv (A Viking visszatér) ismertetője szerint:

_Az idegen földön rekedt űrhajós és egy paleolit kori ősember harcol a túlélésért a minden bozót mögött újabb veszélyt rejtő dzsungel sűrűjében. Vajon lehetséges-e az evolúció más-más fokán álló értelmes emberi lények közötti barátság, s lehetséges-e a földi ember tudását az ősember ösztöneivel ötvözve véghezvinni a csaknem lehetetlent: a sok ezer kilométeres út végén a cél elérését?_

Ez a rész előbb a jövőben játszódik, egy űrbalesetben a barátnőjét elvesztő űrhajóssal, aki kap egy lehetőséget: egy nagyon távoli útra indulhat, felfedezni a Földhöz hasonló bolygót.
A megszokott trend szerint balesetet szenvednek, egy közel Föld típusú bolygóra kerül a legénység. Sima Robinson történet… A bolygón Gregor, a főhős elszakad a társaitól, előbb az őskori rengetegben egyedül bolyong. Majd jön az újabb „meglepetés”: megment egy vadembert, aki jelen esetben egy ősember, akivel visszatér a törzséhez. Hosszabb próbálkozás után, hogy a törzset kissé felemelje és kissé jobb életet adjon nekik, menekülniük kell. A kalandos utazása a nagy folyón meghozza a sikert, megtalálja az űrhajót és társait. A történet itt véget is érhetne, de a társai egy bronzkori városállamba találtak menedéket, ahol bár a tudásukat felhasználja a főpap, istenkirály (klerikális reakció!), de megakadályozza a hazatérésüket…

A regény az akkori irodalomban megszokott (az Utolsó háborúban is feltűnő) eszmei környezetbe helyezi a szereplőket. A felsőbbrendű, már közösséget alkotott és az erőszakot elvető emberiség és egy elmaradottabb, háborúzó, elnyomó osztálytársadalmat hasonlítja össze. A kérdés itt is ugyanaz: a felsőbbrendű "szocialista embertípus" példányai meg tudják változtatni az elmaradottabb társadalmi berendezkedést?

Ne feledjük ez a hidegháború időszaka, amikor minden megjelent mű ideológiai felhangot is hordozott. Ebben a korban az űrrepülés, az idegen civilizációk kedvelt téma volt, hiszen az űrkutatás hőskorát élték meg az emberek.

Már volt szó az Utolsó háborúról, így összevethető a kettő: Zsoldos regénye sokkal árnyaltabb, a karakterek nem annyira sarkitottak, nem venni észre olyan könnyen az ideológiai célzásokat.

A történet jól kidolgozott, a szereplőket, a karaktereket jól ábrázolja az író. A cselekmény fordulatos, lendületes. Nem csak a történet, hanem a környezet bemutatása is nagyon jóra kikerült, minden helyszínt a lehető legjobban bemutat, az aktuális kornak megfelelően ábrázolja. 
Az űrutazás terén is a realitások talaján marad, az akkori tudásszinthez képes jól mutatja be a lehetőségeket, az űrbalesetet (az elején) jól ábrázolja, oxigénhiányos környezet, súlytalanság, az utazásnál is a hibernációs megoldást választja, és a távokat sem a mai megszokott hipertérben utazva, pillanatok alatt teszik meg...

A felolvasó Lantos István. A felolvasás (összehasonlítva pár akkori VGYOSZ felolvasóval) kiváló. Jól adja vissza a karaktereket, a felolvasás a történethez illeszkedik. A könyv Gregor szemszögéből, az általa elmesélt, a Viking hangtárában rögzített történet, amit akkor mond szalagra, amikor a Viking visszatér. Lantos István felolvasásában pontosan azt érezzük, mintha mi is azt a szalagot hallgatnánk és a történet főhősének az emlékeit követnénk. Kellemes férfi hang, illő a karakterhez. A technikai háttér jó, bár itt ezt nem kellene kiemelni, hiszen elvileg profi háttérrel vették fel a VGYOSZ könyveket.

Érdekességképp jegyzem meg, hogy nekem az első kiadás van meg, amit még gyerekkoromban vettem, a városi antikváriumban négy forintért. Ez akkoriban két vasárnapi matiné, vagy nyolc gombóc fagyinak felelt meg. A mostani könyvekkel összehasonlítva ez még kötött volt, gerinccel és a többszöri olvasás után sem hagyja el a lapjait.

A hangoskönyv a MEK állományában elérhető.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 22)

> Mit hallgatok most?
> Ajánló
> 
> A két folyamatosan felkerülő hallgatni való (Fantasztikus nagynéni, Nagy mészárlás) mellé bekerült egy érdekes sci-fi mű is. Zsoldos Pétert nem kell bemutatni, a magyar sci-fi irodalom nagy alakja.
> ...


Ez egy igen jó ajánló
Nagy nagy nyertes mű


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 22)

balacy írta:


> Mit hallgatok most?
> Ajánló


Ezek az ajánlók jók
Főleg Zsoldos Péter
Sokkal nagyobb kaliber mint a gyerekkönyvek kiadásúak
De most segítséget kérek egy gyermek fantasztikus könyvről
csoportos emberrablás
fogva tartják egy sátorszerű képződményben a mezőn
aminek közepén áll egy trükkös oszlop
Kijönni nem tudnak sehol
*Melyik volt ez?*


----------



## Vegetable (2022 Június 22)

glisser- írta:


> csak fél szó a YouTube-n kívüliségre.
> Bele-bukkantam a napokban *QQCS842* egy *másik videó alapú megosztásába.*
> Hogy az kié nem tudom. De azt jelzi YouTube sokaknál pályamódosítást (megosztóhely)
> váltást késztet. És teszik
> ...


2? Öt vagy hagy, ahogy írtam is, de ne zavartasd magad...


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 23)

Én pedig ideteszek egy kesergést a felolvasótól:
Ő elmondja miként nincs pártolása a felolvasóknak.
Az ügyről beszél
Más meg lassan videó megosztást csinál komplett hangoskönyvvel, vélemény mondás helyett


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 23)

A visszatérő örök legjobb hangoskönyvem
Fekete István
-Téli berek
-Tüskevár


 


*Mindkettő Széles Tamás kiváló előadásában*
*Széles Tamás* (Budapest, 1973. március 26. –) magyar színész, rendező, díszlettervező.
Nem sok hangoskönyvet vállalt el
E kettőt:

Fekete István: Tüskevár (2009)
Fekete István: Téli berek (2010)
A kincskereső kisködmönt is előadta

A *Téli berek* Fekete István ifjúsági regénye. 1959-ben született, két esztendővel a _Tüskevár_ című regény befejezése után, annak folytatásaként.
A _Téli berek_ helyszíne megegyezik a _Tüskevár_ban megismert környezettel, azaz a Kis-Balaton térségének sás- és nádtengerével, illetve a Zalával.





A legkedvesebb jellem ábrázolása, Trézsi néni mert nagyon élethű mondatokat ad szájába
pl.: "mi van nekem vissza"

_– Hát csak vigyázz, lányom, a lányodra… Nem azért mondom, neki kuporgattam… kár lenne érte… aztán mi van nekem már vissza?_

*Nagyon plasztikusan beszél az író a macskáról is és itt a Trézsi néni is:*
Csatolás megtekintése Trézsi néni.mp3

Trézsi néniről:
_




Kis Kati (a menyasszony) például belehalványul Trézsi néni érkezésébe, és úgy érzi, még a gyomra is kézzel-lábbal tiltakozik Trézsi néni jelenléte ellen. De ezen már segíteni nem lehet.
– Hozz ki, Kati, széket Trézsi néninek! – mondja Kati anyja, de szeme villanásában az van, hogy “Ugye, mondtam, hogy tedd be azt az ajtót… most aztán látja ez a vén sárkány, hogy vacsorára van terítve.”
Katiéknak két kis szobájuk van, középen a bejárat, a konyha.

Az öregasszony szeme követi a kislányt, akinek a háta közepe bizsereg ettől a nézéstől.
– Mahónap eladó – suttog az öregasszony Kati után intve –, bizony, eladó…



_

*A legédesebb, legbékésebb pedig a következő idézet:*



A tűzhelyen az előbb még pattogott a tűz, a kutyák az ajtó előtt motoztak, és bent lépések koppantak a padlón… de most csend lett, csak a harang simogató szárnyalása lengett a levegőben, s a három embernek kimondhatatlan, leírhatatlan békesség szállt a szívére.
És ebben a döbbent csendben most már nem lehetett tudni, hogy honnan jön a harangszó, mert ott volt mindenütt, mint a szél orgonája az erdők felett, ott volt a kunyhóban és a havas berekben, hómezőkön, kívül és belül, nem kérdezett semmit, nem mondott semmit, csak volt – talán kezdettől fogva, mint a jóság simogató örök vágya, hogy elmúljon, ami rossz, épüljön, ami rom, gyógyuljon, ami seb, puhuljon, ami harag, olvadjon, ami fegyver, s ne szálljon soha harangszó a bosszú és fájdalom üszkei felett… ne szálljon sehol a világon.
És nem lehetett megmozdulni ebben a csendben, ami elment, és visszajött mint a szeretet emléke, mint a simogatás, ami régen elmúlt, s nem múlik el soha, mint egy táj, amelyben csak távoli mezők vannak, és méhdongás, mint egy ünnep, amelynek nincs kezdete, és nincs vége, mint a csillagos éjszaka, amelyben ott van már a hajnal, mint a fészek, amelyből holnap biztosan kirepülnek a fiókák; mint az ölelés, virágok, emberek és világok ölelkezése, amiben nincs más, csak Szeretet…
Állt a három ember, és elnéztek valahova messze, mert halkult a harang, távolodott, aztán elhallgatott, és ott maradt a levegőben.





És ez a gyönyörű karácsonyi melegség
Hallható az előadótól is
*Szeles Tamás meséli*
Csatolás megtekintése karácsony.mp3


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 25)

*Egy kis segítség azoknak kiknek a YouTube csatornáját törölték.*

És ráfanyalodtak a podcastra. pl Ancor
Mival a régebben megszokott letöltés nincs.
Ezért* RSS* csatornáját láthatóvá kellene tennie,egyébként is.
A *podtail* nevezetű webes podcast lejátszó és enged letölteni oldalon is
Ennek az egyszerű módja a podtailnál beadja az * RSS* linkjét
De ezt nehéz megtalálni ez a segítés:
*Add My Podcast*-ra kell kattintani
És az alábbi képet kapja




Majd az új ablaknál beadja a feed url-jét(RSS)
30 perc múlva várhat listázást




És ők teszik amit fogadtak:
_*Nem. A Podtail nem tárhelyszolgáltatás, hanem olyan webhely, amely lehetővé teszi a felhasználók számára, hogy közvetlenül a böngészőben hallgassák a podcastokat.*_
30 perc műlva már listázza a világnak is.
A gyakorló fájl


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 29)

Ezt az írást közvetetten, a hangoskönyvek élvezetének szánom.
De élvezete a különösen egyéni gond miatt
Nem jöhetett volna létre *kalimera* technikai vénájú tagtársunk nélkül



Mert igen jó könyv az Jeffrey Archer Apám bűne Clifton-krónika 2.




De *kalimera* segített hozzá hogy hallgatni tudjam



Ő adta azt a technikai segítséget amivel a testre-álló 5-10 perces fejezet-fájlokat létre tudtam hozni
Könyv-szakaszokat



kalimera írta:


> _egyszerű automatizmus_
> Az Mkvtoolnix (ingyenesen használható) program 10 éves nem túl izmos gépen 9 másodperc alatt vágja 12 darab 20 perces részre a közel 4 órás anyagot.
> MKA fájlok keletkeznek, szükség esetén más formátumra alakíthatóak.
> Megnyitáskor nem analizálja a hangfájlt, az egész művelet az elejétől a végéig legfeljebb fél percig tart.


És az *.mka ként létrejött (bár lejátszható) fájlokat miként kódolom vissza mp3-ba



kalimera írta:


> Elvileg átnevezhető, de nem túl elegáns megoldás.
> Például az Xmedia Recode (ingyenesen használható) programmal az említett közel 4 órás 12 részre bontott anyag 10 perc alatt szabályosan (és tömegesen) átkódolható a viszonylag lassú és régi gépemmel is.
> Egy újabb gyorsabb géppel legfeljebb 2-3 perc lehet.
> 
> ...


Az átalakítások (testre szabások)eredménye lett előbb egy 12 óra 30 perces könyv.
Majd 150 db 5 perces fájl (ami folyamatosan olvasódik be) és a 12 óra 30 perc megvan
*Most köszönöm meg segítségét.*
És elnézést kérek tőle hogy tálalási fórmájait bírálva, erősen megszóltam
Most tegyek még egy idézetet a moly-ról
Jeffrey Archer Apám bűne könyv méltatására!

_



Nagyon vártam már, hogy olvashassam a folytatást, és ismét nem csalódtam. Tele volt fordulatokkal, izgalommal, mindig meglepett az újabbnál újabb csavarokkal. Jeffrey Archer nagyon olvasmányosan ír, különösen tetszik a könyv felépítése, ahogy egy- egy részekkel csak az adott szereplőre koncentrál. Nagyon jól megformázta a karaktereket is, Hugo-t annyira megutáltatta velem, hogy legszívesebben kiszedtem volna a könyvből  Talán Emmáról én picivel kevesebbet olvastam volna és Harry-ről többet, ahogy elindult a története és be lett fejezve ebben a részben nekem maradt egy kis hézag közte, még olvastam volna a börtöntörténeteit illetve amikor a fronton volt, arról nagyon kevés szó esik




_

És köszönet professornak hogy kiválóan felolvasta ezt a Clifton-krónika sorozatot


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 5)

Betáraztam és kíváncsian várom
De nem ajánló* épp csak halllgatom*
Uncle Nicktől
Henning Mankell-A gyilkosnak nincs arca-(Kurt Wallander sorozatból)




_Svédország legdélibb csücskében, két közeli kis tanyán jó szomszédságban él két idős házaspár. Háborítatlan nyugalmuk öröknek tűnik, mígnem egy éjszaka az egyik házaspárt brutális kegyetlenséggel meggyilkolják. Kurt Wallander felügyelőt bízzák meg a nyomozással, amelynek során lassanként megdöbbentő dolgok kerülnek napvilágra. A két áldozat nem nincstelenségben, de igen szerényen élt, holott a férj több bankszámlán vagyonokat tartott. Az is kiderül, hogy csaknem ötven éve, a második világháború idején az akkor fiatal férfi egy távoli tanyán apjával teheneket és lovakat tartott, és nagy mennyiségben húst szállított a német hadseregnek. Odáig vezetnének a szálak? Vagy a titokban tartott, törvénytelen gyerekhez? Esetleg a közeli menekülttáborba? A nyomozó újabb és újabb akadályokba botlik, miközben meg kell birkóznia felbomló házasságának nyűgeivel is._

*Hozzátartozik egy idézet:*
Lassan tizenöt éve is lesz már, amikor értelmes tévéműsor után kutatva egy vasárnap késő este öcsémmel az egyik német csatornára kapcsoltunk, ahol már ment egy krimi (pontosabban, mint később kiderült, egy sorozat része), amelyet a késői időpont és a meglehetősen súlyos téma (gyermekgyilkosság) ellenére sem tudtunk félbehagyni. A sorozat címét (_Mankells Wallander_) kinéztük ugyan a műsorújságból, de ez önmagában egyiküknek sem mondott sokat. Kis utánajárással azért megtudtam, hogy a széria egy svéd író, Henning Mankell írásai alapján készült, állandó főhőse* Kurt Wallander* nyomozó, és a róla szóló regényeket skandináv és német nyelvterületen a _Harry Potter_hez hasonló példányszámokban jelentetik meg.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 6)

glisser- írta:


> Betáraztam és kíváncsian várom
> De nem ajánló* épp csak halllgatom*
> Uncle Nicktől
> Henning Mankell-A gyilkosnak nincs arca-(Kurt Wallander sorozatból)


Első soros hallgatás után:
Tipikis olyan választás ami egyitt viszi sikerre vagy dönti romba a felolvasót és a könyvet
Gyenge könyv(bármi skandináv krimi divathullám van)
*A könyv lapos.
Nem ad lehetőséget a felolvasónak jó karakterekkel, feszült párbeszédekkel*
Így felolvasó unalmas monoton mint maga a könyv stílus
az Uncle Nick igen rossz választása
nívóját és eddig megszerzett "azsióját" egyszer látott képességét.
Lerombolja
a jó választás fontos, hogy emelhesse a könyv a felolvasó lehetőségeit.
Hát ez a skandináv Henning Mankell bukás
És senki se abban lásson magyarázatot északi kihalt táj halvérű emberekkel.
*Mert a jó tollú író tud* a Marsra párbeszéd, jellem és helyzetkonfliktust írni
Tud a Szahara eseménytelenségében
*Tud a vaskaputól fel a Dunán tájleírásában*
ami eleve holt téma
De ott a Kútvölgyi Erzsébet aki *egy leírásból is tud nem unottat varázsolni.*
Henning Mankell-t nem lett volna szabad felolvasnia


----------



## medvegy (2022 Július 9)

glisser- írta:


> Elagancia?
> Már az is barmolás, hogy úgy töltenek fel: könyv-fejezetekben felolvasott, fejezet-fájlként lementett hangoskönyveket, hogy egybeöntik az eredetileg kb 20 perces fejezeteket 1-2-3 órássá.
> Kénytelen vagyok visszadarabolni 15-20 percesekre.
> persze csak saját használatra.
> ...


Megálljunk egy pillanatig..
Egyrészt - ugye, köszönet a munkáért és a feltöltésért, mert az valahogy olyan természetessé válik mostanában, hogy van...
Másrészt megvan az oka, gyakran miért is egyben, vagy nagy méretű részekben töltenek fel felolvasók. (Jó, akik mindenhonnét összehordják, azokat ez bőszen nem érdekli persze)
Ugyanis a Youtube és google felügyeleti algoritmusok szépen rá lettek állítva arra, ha valaki sok-sok hanganyagot, vagy e célú videot töltöget fel szépen ütemesen. Lévén ezek cca mind jogsértők, alapállapot szerint félrenéznek, eltűrik, hogy ott vannak, de nem a végtelenségig. Néha egy szerző, vagy kiadó szól, akkor takarítás van, emellett ha azt látják, hogy a harminskettedik feltöltés is mármegint ugyanaz, tökmindegy, hogy csak ugyanannak a könyvnek egy fejezete, akkor beélesítik a rendszert. Volt már emiatt is csatornatörlés, így egyik lehetséges elkerülés, hogy nem 15-30 perces anyagocskák mennek naponta, hanem pl hetente kétszer 3-3 órás.
Másik ok, hogy néha megvannak a fejezetek is, szépen adagolva, de pl egy 58 fejezetes anyagot szedegessen így le az, akinek a nagymamája krumplit reszelt a Szaharában... ezért egyben IS felteszik, hogy leszedhető legyen. Majd mindenki olyanra alakítja magának, ahogy akarja.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 10)

medvegy írta:


> Egyrészt - ugye, köszönet a munkáért és a feltöltésért,


Na persze!Most hogy ezt a bevezető tiszteletkört leróttuk
lépjünk tovább:
De azonkívül csinálja jól és ne alakítsa át!
Hagyja úgy ahogy a készítő felosztotta



medvegy írta:


> pl egy 58 fejezetes anyagot szedegessen


az 58 fejezetesnek megvan a tárhelyes feltöltési módja
(nem lassabb letölteni) mint a youtube ről
Érved ál-érv
Nézd meg az összes "mega"-s megosztást
jobban jön le mint a youtube
online is játszható
Amit a szerzői jog figyelésről mondasz a sok-darabnál
" mármegint ugyanaz, tökmindegy, hogy csak ugyanannak a könyvnek egy fejezete, akkor beélesítik a rendszert."
Azért hibázik
Mert olyan csatornákat töröltek mik nagy fájlok voltak.
Van még ilyen ál-érved?
Mert feltételezettségre alapoztad

Van egy érved: "könnyebb egyben feltölteni mint 58 darabban"
Vagy ezt nem is mondtad?
Pedig egyszerűbb egyszer fejlécet csinálni mint sokat és lejátszási listába rendeznie.
Az igazi okot, hát kihagytad


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 10)

medvegy írta:


> ezért egyben IS felteszik, hogy leszedhető legyen. Majd mindenki olyanra alakítja magának, ahogy akarja.


Hogy ez, mennyire nem így van?
Hogy alakítasz vissza egy 58 fejezetes könyvet, miből kivágták a fejezethatárt?
*soha meg nem találod,* ha nincs elválasztó, se szünet se semmi(ezért barmolás)
---------------------
*És nem egyben is*
Hanem csak egyben
Most meg azt akarod mondani jó medvegy?: *duplán teszi fel?*
Nem dolgozik kétszer a lusta
Tudod hol vannak a fejezetfájlosak?
A külső tárhelyes feltöltéseknél
Nem pedig a YouTube-n
Egy két, kivétel erősítette a szabályt esetét levonva
Láttad már gépész megosztását?
Külső tárhelyes fejezetes
Láttad már, hogy osztom meg professor és Uncle Nick könyveit?
Külső tárhelyes fejezetes
És a régi feltöltők itt is
Ki képes rá pl Kolonel , jeszenakjanos , ametiszt 99 , dzsefff , ... stb szintén
Keves jó medvegy tudod hol vannak még a fejezet fájlosak?
Úgy ahogy a felolvasó elkészítette?
Nem a YouTube-n
hanem a torrenten
A Hangoskönvek topik is külső tárhelyes és jobbára fejezetes.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 11)

A megírt könyv úgy néz ki
vannak benne tagolások
Néha több kötetesre írják
Néha 1 könyvre
Az 1 könyvön belül is a cselekmény szerint létrehoz az író felosztást
*Most egy könyvajánló jön*
Amin keresztül bemutatom mennyire tiszteletlenség és barbárság az író által megírtat szétrombolni
*Jeffrey Archer - Kettős mérce*
Tartalomjegyzék
Címlap
Köszönetnyilvánítás
Prológus
I. KÖNYV A TÁRGYALÁS
1. fejezet
2. fejezet
3. fejezet
4. fejezet
5. fejezet
6. fejezet
7. fejezet
8. fejezet
9. fejezet
10. fejezet
11. fejezet
12. fejezet
13. fejezet
14. fejezet
15. fejezet
16. fejezet
II. KÖNYV A BÖRTÖN
17. fejezet
18. fejezet
19. fejezet
20. fejezet
21. fejezet
22. fejezet
23. fejezet
24. fejezet
25. fejezet
26. fejezet
27. fejezet
28. fejezet
29. fejezet
30. fejezet
31. fejezet
32. fejezet
33. fejezet
34. fejezet
35. fejezet
36. fejezet
37. fejezet
III. KÖNYV SZABADSÁG
38. fejezet
39. fejezet
40. fejezet
41. fejezet
42. fejezet
43. fejezet
44. fejezet
45. fejezet
46. fejezet
47. fejezet
48. fejezet
49. fejezet
50. fejezet
IV. KÖNYV A BOSSZÚ
51. fejezet
52. fejezet
53. fejezet
54. fejezet
55. fejezet
56. fejezet
57. fejezet
58. fejezet
59. fejezet
60. fejezet
61. fejezet
62. fejezet
63. fejezet
64. fejezet
65. fejezet
66. fejezet
67. fejezet
68. fejezet
69. fejezet
70. fejezet
71. fejezet
V. KÖNYV A MEGVÁLTÁS
72. fejezet
73. fejezet
74. fejezet
75. fejezet
76. fejezet
77. fejezet
VI. KÖNYV A VÉGÍTÉLET
78. fejezet
79. fejezet
Ez a könyv jó ajánlom hallgatásra/olvasásra
Professor olvassa fel
az íróról: Jeffrey Archer:
Sokan úgy tartják, hogy Archer élettörténetéből regényt lehetne írni. Huszonkilenc évesen parlamenti képviselő lett, aztán egy befektetése miatt félmillió font tartozást halmozott fel. Harmincnégy évesen eltökélte, hogy kifizeti a hitelezőit, és nekiállt, hogy megírja az első regényét.

-----------------------------------
Ha Jeffrey úgy írta volna meg könyveit hogy nincsenek fejezetek.
Nincs tagolás én sem várnám el a hangoskönyvtől hogy tagolt legyen
Úgy kell hagyni ahogy az író megírta
Saját célra terjesztés nélkül, saját magának hallgatásra azt csinál vele e tiszteletlen amit mer.
De ne dobja be az internet tenger moslékba
Az eredeti verziót ne szennyezze az Ő rondaságával
A színházak is tartanak felvonást, részt, jelzik a jeleneteket.
próbálják a megírt könyv gondolatát azzal is vinni
A történetet tagolják.
Volt egy rádiójáték sorozat.(15 perces részekkel) Az Időfutár meg így is tagolta a történet.A sorozat hallgathatóság miatt vette 15 percesre
Az egész történet mégis tartalmaz tagoltságot
Sőt 15 percenkénti részeken belől is dramaturgiai jelentősége van

Nem mellékesen
*A Kettős mérce
Egy Monte Cristo grófja alap ötletéből merített történet
Annak modern kori verziója az író saját életéből merítetten

Ezt írta valaki:*
Ez a regény a Monte Cristo kedvelőinek kötelező olvasmány.
Fordulatos, izgalmas, mindig történik benne valami. Nagyon logikusan összerendezett történet két körömrágós tárgyalással.


----------



## medvegy (2022 Július 11)

glisser- írta:


> Na persze!Most hogy ezt a bevezető tiszteletkört leróttuk
> lépjünk tovább


Nem. Egyáltalán nem lépünk tovább és nincs na persze.
Semmit nem hallgatnál és semmiről nem tudnál okos fennköltségeket hozzáfűzni, ha nem készítenénk számotokra hanganyagokat.
Több tiszteletet - és ez most több, mint udvarias kérés.



glisser- írta:


> Érved ál-érv


Miután halvány fogalmad nincs arról, mi van a háttérben, miféle csendes kínszenvedés és csata folyik azért, hogy egyáltalán fennmaradhassanak a csatornák és anyagok akár a Youtube-on is, nekem te ne ál-érvezzél, kérlek.
Pillanatnyilag is tíznél több amatőr felolvasó együtt tanakodik rajta, milyen módon lehet túlélni a kiadói türelem fogytát és a csatornaellenőrzéseket és bezáráokat. Rendkívül tudnék örülni, ha nem lennél okosabb azoknál, akik ezt tényleg csinálják.

Ami pedig azt illeti - ha nem tetszik, hogy így vannak fent anyagok és ingyen megkapsz és hozzáférsz rengeteg dologhoz, gyűjt gyufásdobozt.
Nem fog leszakadni a kis kacsód attól, hogy öt perc munkád van azzal, hogy pont olyan legyen, ami a kényes ízlésednek megfelelő. Mások ezeken az anyagokon sok-sok tízórákat dolgoznak, amíg te odamehetsz úri módon leszedni és még úribb módon reklamálni, miezmár, hogyhogy ez meg úgy van ott... Úgy van ott és kész. Ha nem kell, nem kell.
Maradjunk ennyiben.


----------



## medvegy (2022 Július 11)

glisser- írta:


> Amit a szerzői jog figyelésről mondasz a sok-darabnál
> " mármegint ugyanaz, tökmindegy, hogy csak ugyanannak a könyvnek egy fejezete, akkor beélesítik a rendszert."
> Azért hibázik
> Mert olyan csatornákat töröltek mik nagy fájlok voltak.
> ...


Még valami.
Én nem feltételezgetek. Pontosan tudom, mit, miről és miért mondok. Nagyon hosszas párbeszédeket folytattunk a napokban és folyik most is a háttérben erről az egészről, amiről neked még halovány lövésed sincs, nem, hogy ismereted.
Kissé vegyél vissza magadból.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Július 12)

medvegy írta:


> Kissé vegyél vissza magadból.


Ha te is
Én ajánlót teszek




Elkészült az Egy vakmerő _római kalandjai_ a hadseregben
Olvassátok hallgassátok
Én jót várok tőle
_Kr. u. 42. Quintus Licinius Cato épp csak megérkezik Germaniába, a római hadsereg legkeményebb alakulatának, a II. legiónak az újoncaként. A könyveket bújó fiatalember nehezen alkalmazkodik a katonaélet szigorához,_

A Kettős mérce könyvön túl vagyok
Kap egy 1-10 ben 8 -t
A negyedik jegyzőkönyv így néz ki:
Nincs tömörítés fejezet-fájlonként hallgathatod(vagy töltheted)
*Ha megkattintod lejátssza online*.
Mit nem tud? mit a youtube tudott?
Ezért esküszöm erre mert tudja mindazt.
És nem törölget a zsűri


----------



## balacy (2022 Július 12)

Mit hallgattam nemrég? 

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - A haldokló detektív - Rádiójáték
Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - A sussexi vámpir - Rádiószínház
Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - A Thor híd rejtélye - Rádiójáték

De miért is érdemes hangjátékként hallgatni? Én azért szeretem így - ha elérhető hangjátékban - mert a szereplők, főleg ezeknél a műveknél, kiemelkedően hozzáadnak a mű élvezetéhez. Hiszen a megjelenített szereplők nagyon jól eltaláltak, életszerűek és jobban beleérezhetjük magunkat a történetbe. A hangjátékok viszonylag régiek, így az élményhez a régi nagy színészek, előadóművészek hangja is hozzájárul. Bár sokan nem szeretik a hangjátékokat, hiszen le lett „rövidítve” és erősen - sok esetben túlzottan is - dramatizálta adhatják elő. Én kifejezetten jónak eltaláltnak találom a három feldolgozást, ott és akkor vágtak, amikor az belefért, nem a megértést csonkolták, hanem a művet rövidíttek le, dramatizáltál.

Az előadás jó, eltalált hangok elevenítik meg a szereplőket. A szereplők nem játsszák túl a szerepet, a hanghatásokat nem vitték túlzásba. Az előadás a mai fülnek kicsit „modorosabb”, ami illő is a több mint száz éves történetekhez.

A haldokló... egy rövidebb mű, szerintem nem is a legjobb Doyle novella, de egyszer hallgatható. A sussexi vámpír már nekem jobban bejött, itt kiemelkedően jó a feldolgozás is. A Thor híd szintén kellemes novella, mindenképp érdemes meghallgatni, mert egy kevésbé ismert a sorozatból.

Ezek közül egyet én vágtam, kettőt az interneten találtam.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Július 13)

A hangjátékok már kicsit távolodnak a könyvtől
Ugyanakkor mégis megtartják közelségüket
Épp ezért távolodnak:
"mert a szereplők, főleg ezeknél a műveknél, kiemelkedően hozzáadnak a mű élvezetéhez. Hiszen a megjelenített szereplők nagyon jól eltaláltak, életszerűek és jobban beleérezhetjük magunkat a történetbe. A hangjátékok viszonylag régiek,"
És igen ha hallgatást vesszük történelmileg első könyvhöz kapcsolódónak
A rádiózás idejéből valók mint elsők.
A kép nélküli előadás
Hisz mégsem Ez volt az első
Hanem a színházi közvetítés, narrációval a rádióban
*Rádiószínház volt a neve.Vagy csak színházi közvetítés.*
A színpadra készült darab sem a könyv már.
A hangjáték épp azért van még távolabb amit írsz: "a szereplők, főleg ezeknél a műveknél, kiemelkedően hozzáadnak a mű élvezetéhez."
Vagyis hozzáadnak.
A rendezői értelmezés szerint adnak és dolgozzák át.
Létrejött egy új műfaj ami nem hangoskönyv
Hanem hangjáték
Ettől még lehet jó
És van közönsége


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Július 13)

hangjátékot hallgattam-e?
Igen az Egri csillagokat
Hallgattam a könyvet 4 féle verzióban
Bitskey Tibor hangoskönyv
Homonnai István hangoskönyv
Vass Gábor hangoskönyv
Egri csillagok (1962) rádiójáték 3 részt csináltak a könyvből
Azt hiszem a Bitskey Tibor féle tetszett a legjobban
Ha valaki össze akarja hasonlítani őket.
Meg van mind az 4
Döntse el Ő mi a könyvhöz legközelebb eső
Ami a nagsikerű irodalmi művet a legjobban adja vissza.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Július 26)

balacy írta:


> Mit hallgattam nemrég?
> 
> Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - A haldokló detektív - Rádiójáték
> Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - A sussexi vámpir - Rádiószínház
> ...


Vasárnap töltöttél fel rádiószínházi anyagokat, nem kevés felolvasás van közöttük, pl. a Visszagalopp, Kontragalopp Lírai utószinkron - Aczél Géza önéletrajzi poémája Mácsai Pál előadásában, vagy Ágh István - Kidöntött fák suttogása Papp János fantasztikus felolvasásában, Árokból jön a törpe Széles Tamás és Molnár Piroska előadásában.
Mindegyik dicséretreméltó előadás, ha van még hasonló hallgatni valód örömmel fogadjuk!
Köszönet hogy megosztottad!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Július 31)

Végre egy hangoskönyv: *#1,432*
Épp csak nem létezik ott, keresem tovább
Itt van meg:*#501*


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Július 31)

Gondoltam megosztom!
Gépész podcast oldalán a következő szöveggel
ajánlja az Egri csillagokat mint kötelező olvasmányt:

Segítség a kötelező olvasás helyett!!

Egerben a csillagok magasan álltak, de higyjétek el a törökök nem a wifire vártak.
Szulejmán az AliExpressről a gps-t beszerezte, S az valahogy Budáról Egerbe vezette.
A félszemű emberek valahogy furcsák, ezért lett a főgonosz a töketlen Jumurdzsák.
A Facebookon bejelölte Bornemissza Gergőt, aki a könyv lapjain szépen, lassan 
felnőtt.Jól megszivatta az eszelős dervist, aki müezint hallgatott és sosem Elvist.
Jumurdzsáknak volt egy gyűrűje, amit nem zaciba adott, S mikor nem találta, majdnem 
sztrókot kapott. Szulejmán nagyon akarta az egri várat, fotót csinált s az Instagramra 
fel is tett párat.Szelfizett volna Dobóval, ha megkapja a várrajzot, de mivel az hamis volt,
kapcsolatuk elfajzott. Pedig elment az Obiba, vett egy csomó létrát, hogy ki nem teriszonyos,
az mutasson pêldát. De a várfal tetején már kavarták az üstöt, nem töltött cigiből fújkálták 
a füstöt. S hogy mi történt még ott, megtudod hamar, csak hallgasd meg a könyvet, hidd el 
téged is felkavar.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 1)

Ha megírja valaki hangoskönyv vagy felolvasás.
Engem is érdekel
Mivel csak a "rádióra alkalmazást" nem hallgatom.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 5)

Nem lehet kiválogatni a hangoskönyveket.
Hacsak meg nem teszi helyette valaki
Most te megtetted
A Maflázia-t már meghallhattam
*Valóban olyan jó mesehang olvassa fel*
De Mácsai Pált is így fogom megtalálni(nehezen mert belekeveri a felolvasásokat a rádiószínházba,rádiójátékba)
Holott a hangoskönyveknek önálló műfaja van.
Na de legfeljebb elszalasztok 20-30 általa feltettet
Mert én le nem töltöm csak ha tudom kik a felolvasók
Írtad Beka, van: Széles Tamás és Molnár Piroska
Őket is szeretem
Majd kerítünk kihámozásra sort.

Most ez jön:
*Ágh István - Kidöntött fák suttogása Papp János fantasztikus felolvasásában*
Ágh István ezúttal lírai, szociografikus jellegű családtörténetet nyújt át az olvasóknak.
A távoli múltat „ódon papirosok” alapján rekonstruálja az író, régi újságokból idéz, parókiák iratait lapozgatja-másolja ki – mindig szubjektívvé lényegítve az adatokat, adalékokat, saját génjeiben fedezve fel az évszázadokkal azelőtt „betáplált” "kódokat".
Szabálytalan nyomozása során – oda-vissza rezonáltatva tényeket, emlékeket és érzelmeket – jut el saját gyerekkorához, beleszőve emlékezéseibe a családi legendárium őrizte eseményeket.
Költőien jeleníti meg a hétköznapokat, a szokásokat, a nehéz munkák néha varázsosan szép pillanatait, az ünnepek rituáléit. Közben plasztikusan rajzolódnak ki a szülők, a testvérek, Nagy László költő és a két nővér s a távolabbi rokonok alakjai; a família tényleges és érzelmi története.


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Augusztus 5)

Kedves? zsörtölődő!
Nem is értem azt amit itt egy - két letöltő művel!
Azzal kellene kezdeni: köszönöm a feltöltőnek, hogy nem kevés időt, energiát áldoz azért, hogy megoszthassa azt amit a hallgató ingyen, semmi munkával, mondjuk 2 kattintás, letölthet és hallgathat.
E- helyett mi van? 
Miért nem így vagy úgy van feltöltve, így nekem nem jó stb....
Egy pici plusz munkával mindenki saját érdeklődése szerint alakíthatja a letöltött hanganyagot.
Kedves? zsörtölődő, meg ne rágjuk helyetted?


----------



## Arisztid2008 (2022 Augusztus 6)

Kedves balacy, köszönöm a Rádiószínházas anyagokat. Hirtelen összeszámolva több mint 12 gigabájtnyi vagy akinek jobban tetszik 12 gigabyte-nyi hanganyagot töltöttél fel a mi kedvünkért. Hogy ezek betű szerinti másolatai-e az eredetinek, az más kérdés. A színházban sem kiabálunk be a színésznek, hogy - hé öreg, kihagytál 2 sort, vagy másképp mondtál egy mondatot. Hallgatható, szórakoztató , elgondolkodtató művek. 

A Rádiószínház Magyarországon a Magyar Rádió egyik műsora, illetve annak műhelye, szerkesztősége mely 1951 és 2011 között működött (1976-ig _Dramaturgia_). 2011. június 30-án a megszűnt. Hogy miért, azt mindenkinek a fantáziájára bízom. Ha senki nem lenne, aki összegyűjti ezeket az anyagokat, úgy tűnnének el, hogy nem is tudnánk róla. Kedves balacy köszönöm a gyűjtő kitartó munkáját.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 7)

A filmre(rádióra) vitt könyv. Olyan az mint a cider
Az angolok panaszkodnak, hogy az igazi jó _almabor_ kikopik a kocsmákból, ... a világot: német, _ír_, svéd és angol márkájú cider lesz belőle.

Cider – az egyik legjobb, ami almával történhet

Londontól északra a cider (szájder) a csajok itala. Ellenben lent, a relatíve napos Sommerset lankáin, Közép-Nyugaton, vagy Kent megyében pirospozsgás öreg csókák is élvezettel szopogatják a pultnak dőlve. Az angolok panaszkodnak, hogy az igazi jó almabor kikopik a kocsmákból, nálunk most kezd hódítani.

Az almabor címkét a termelők biztosan kikérik maguknak, de mi más lenne a péppé vert gyümölcsből, jellemzően almából erjesztett alkoholos ital? Az elnevezés helyi finomságaira érdemes figyelni, Kanadában például csak a “hard cider” száll a fejünkbe, a sima cider ugyanis közönséges almalé. Az alkoholtartalom is széles skálán mozoghat, sőt, egy kis cukorral és extra gyümölccsel megfejelve és másoderjesztve igen ütőképes italt lehet pancsolni, amit már joggal hívnak almabornak.

Az adaptált könyv olyan mint a lager sör
Ezek a dobozolt italok kapnak egy adag édesítőt és ízfokozót, nem ritkán mesterséges aromákat és szén-dioxidot, amitől legjobb esetben is zöld alma rágó ízű fröccsre emlékeztetnek.
Ettől még szerethetik a zöld-alma rágót
Én inkább a hangoskönyvet.
És nem kell a Tom Crusie féle adaptált Jack Reacher.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 8)

Nem tudom kötegelten konvertálni, az mka hangfájlt mp3-ba
Az xmedia recode tudta de már nem csinálja


----------



## Qwerf (2022 Augusztus 12)

Zilahy Lajos egy novelláját hallgattam legutóbb.
Nem egy vidám darab, mégis annyira megkapott, hogy fel is töltöttem YouTube-ra.
Igaz, más előadásában már fenn volt, de amit én hallgattam, azt a legendás Sinkovits Imre tolmácsolta nekünk, s szerintem illő, hogy mindenki számára elérhető legyen. Pár képet is vágtam alá, nem egy nagy valami. A hang a lényeg.

Mikor halt meg Kovács János?

Fogadjátok szeretettel


----------



## balacy (2022 Augusztus 13)

Qwerf írta:


> Zilahy Lajos egy novelláját hallgattam legutóbb.
> Nem egy vidám darab, mégis annyira megkapott, hogy fel is töltöttem YouTube-ra.
> Igaz, más előadásában már fenn volt, de amit én hallgattam, azt a legendás Sinkovits Imre tolmácsolta nekünk, s szerintem illő, hogy mindenki számára elérhető legyen. Pár képet is vágtam alá, nem egy nagy valami. A hang a lényeg.
> 
> ...


Köszi  pár Zilahy Lajos művet keresek magamnak a hangtáramból  Régen hallgattam és most kedvem is lett hozzá.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Augusztus 13)

Charles Dickens - Copperfield Dávid - Felolvassa: Komlós Róbert

Kellemes hang, tökéletes felolvasás, nem játszik egyszemélyes színházat, *olvassa a regényt*! Minden a helyén van, rég hallgattunk ilyen profin felolvasott könyvet! 
Köszönjük balacynak a megosztást!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 15)

Beka Holt írta:


> Charles Dickens - Copperfield Dávid - Felolvassa: Komlós Róbert
> 
> Kellemes hang, tökéletes felolvasás, nem játszik egyszemélyes színházat, *olvassa a regényt*! Minden a helyén van, rég hallgattunk ilyen profin felolvasott könyvet!


Én pedig neked a figyelem felhívást
Bár én vagyok ínyenc és hisztis
Komlós Róbertet vagy meguntam vagy kiismertem
Volt egy pár könyv miben tetszett majd mikorra kiismertem már nem tetszett
Könyve emeli fel: Dold-Mihajlik – Ordasok között(Komlós Róbert)
Majd pár év múlva már nem szerettem
Amit írsz az"előadásáról" igaz
Úgy jó ahogy csinálja.
De én már Galambos Péter stílusát is kiismertem és idegesítőnek tartom
Ez van ha beskatulyázzák magukat az előadók *(trailer stílusú galamb)*
De Copperfield Dávidot meg fogom próbálni
Hátha már kirázódott belőlem a rossz periódus, egy egy megszokott hang iránt.
A cooper könyveknél már nem tetszett.
Hogy milyen rossz is tud lenni, azt a koppányinál vettem észre
Persze Benkő után mindenki az.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 15)

Beka Holt írta:


> Charles Dickens - Copperfield Dávid - Felolvassa: Komlós Róbert


Már csak az a kérdés hol van?
Mert ez nem az: *#513 *


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Augusztus 15)

Lucan0 írta:


> Már csak az a kérdés hol van?
> Mert ez nem az: *#513 *


Itt van - #524


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 15)

Azt reggel nem találta a kereső


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 17)

Ebből ki ismer rá?

Egy gyermek fantasztikus könyvről van szó
történet:csoportos emberrablás
Fogva tartás módja a fantasztikum
A csoportot fogva tartják egy sátorszerű képződményben a mezőn
aminek közepén áll egy "trükkös" oszlop
Kijönni nem tudnak sehol
Majd felfedezik: amikor kerülik az oszlopot jobb felé indulva, folyamatos balra kanyarodást kéne érezniük
De nem, épp fordítva érzik
*Melyik ez a könyv?*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 24)

Hozhatna már valaki, hangoskönyvet!
Az arra létrejött, megfelelő hangoskönyvek témába.
Ilyen fogyóban a hangoskönyv?


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 26)

Hangoskönyv lesz nemsokára
Készül professzortól a Sharpe menekülése
*(Sharpe 10.)*
Én már alig várom


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 28)

Egy óvatos következtetés jön:
_Uncle_ Nick És Professor rákényszerültek más megoldást találni
Mint a youtube
Mivel az új helyeken a letöltések kezdetlegesek(kinek hogy)
Vannak módszerek de mégsem úgy terjednek ezek a könyvek.
Mint előtte amikor tármegosztásként is terjedt.
Mivel nem látom a hangoskönyv témában őket
Óvatos következtetésem.
Ha ők nem teszik lehetővé a mások általi tárhelyes megosztást
Vagy ők maguk nem könnyű külső tárhelyest módszert csinálnak
Visszaesésben maradnak.
Online hallgatást felmérik-e ők maguk nem tudom.
A visszaesést
Csak a Hangoskönyvek témából következtettem.
Nincsenek jelen.
Ami van az régebbiek és még a YouTube időké.
Pedig fektettek sok munkát az új helyeik elkészítésébe.
De de de
könnyebbé kell tenniük az általunk való külső tárhelyes megosztást.
Úgy gondolom és ezt vettem észre.
Persze megint jön majd a podcast dicsőítése.
Én nem azt látom, hogy fennmaradtak olyan terjedéssel.
Mint a másik módszer.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Augusztus 28)

Most hallgatom:









Jussi Adler-Olsen: Nyomtalanul - uncle Nick könyvtára


A középkorú, kissé kiégett nyomozót, Carl Mørk kiváló kopó, de egyúttal fárasztó alak is, akivel a kollégái nem dolgoznak szívesen. Amikor megalakul a Q-ügyosztály az egyszer már lezárt, felderítetlenül maradt ügyek újravizsgálására, Carlt ennek élére száműzik a pinceszintre. Az íróasztalára...




nickkonyvtara.hu





További információk:









Nyomtalanul · Jussi Adler-Olsen · Könyv


Árak és vélemények egy helyen! · A középkorú, kissé kiégett nyomozót, Carl Mørköt kiváló kopónak tartják, de mivel fárasztó alak, kollégái nem dolgoznak vele szívesen. Amikor megalakul a Q-ügyosztály az egyszer már lezárt, felderítetlenül maradt ügyek újravizsgálására, Carlt ennek élére...




moly.hu





Uncle Nick & Professor letöltés:

1. Jobb gomb - Hivatkozás mentése más néven
2. Jobb gomb - Hivatkozás másolása - Átadás egy letöltés vezérlőnek
3. Bal gomb (Lejátszás indítása) - Jobb gomb - Hang mentése más néven

Firefox estén, valószínűleg más böngészővel is hasonlóan működhet.
Hagyományos és régóta létező megoldások.
A letöltés egyszerű és gyors.

A "külső tárhelyes megosztók" általában jelentősen lassítják a letöltést az esetleges előfizetés reményében.
Teljesen mindegy, hol van az anyag.
Ha párhuzamosan többféle hozzáférési megoldás létezik, mindenki megkeresheti a neki megfelelőt.
Ami az egyik feltöltőnek/letöltőnek előnyös az a másiknak nyűg lehet.


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Augusztus 28)

Lucan0 írta:


> Egy óvatos következtetés jön:
> _Uncle_ Nick És Professor rákényszerültek más megoldást találni
> Mint a youtube
> Mivel az új helyeken a letöltések kezdetlegesek(kinek hogy)
> ...


professor hangoskönyv 2 néven ott van a youtubon!
UNCLE NICK KÖNYVTÁRA: https://nickkonyvtara.hu/?fbclid=IwAR...


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Augusztus 28)

vizeshuba írta:


> professor hangoskönyv 2 néven ott van a youtubon!
> UNCLE NICK KÖNYVTÁRA: https://nickkonyvtara.hu/?fbclid=IwAR...


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 5)

Uncle Nick és Professor letöltés:

1. Jobb gomb - Hivatkozás mentése más néven
Ezt tudtam
*Ennek tudatában mondtam nem elég jó
Voltak már jobbak is pl a mega*
Miért?
Mert egyesével kell
számoljuk a kattintást 1+ a mentés kattintás
És egy 20 fejezetes fájlnál ott ülsz és kattingatsz
*Legalább letöltésvezérlőbe gyűjthető lenne*
A gépészét lehet csokorban(googledrive)
Az alábbi csak ennyi 8 db:


1-2-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
3-4-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
5-6-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
7-8-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
9-10-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
11-12-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
13-14-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca
15-fejezet-A-gyilkosnak-nincs-arca

És ezt egyesével kell??


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 5)

Bocsánat helyesbítek
*És továbbadom
Lehet csokorba szedni*
Letöltésvezérlővel
Épp most próbálom a MiPony-t


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 5)

Link beejtése a letöltésvezérlő gyűjtőkosarába:





Néhány link esetén jó és egyszerű megoldás.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 5)

Link Gopher Firefox kiegészítő

Megkeresi az összes hivatkozást az aktuális weboldalon, rendezi, eltávolítja a duplikációkat, új lapon megjeleníti ellenőrzés vagy másolás és beillesztés céljából (átadás a letöltésvezérlőnek).





Sok link esetén igen hasznos, de valamivel bonyolultabb és némi munka még így is szükséges a cél érdekében.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 10)

kalimera írta:


> Link Gopher Firefox kiegészítő
> 
> Megkeresi az összes hivatkozást az aktuális weboldalon, rendezi, eltávolítja a duplikációkat, új lapon megjeleníti ellenőrzés vagy másolás és beillesztés céljából (átadás a letöltésvezérlőnek).
> Sok link esetén igen hasznos, de valamivel bonyolultabb és némi munka még így is szükséges a cél érdekében.


Megint jót találtál én örülök neki.
Ilyen link begyűjtőt, már régóta hiányoltam
*Extract Links by Filter *


*Egy jó leválogató szót találva
pl a fájlnév: "Ketts-mrce"*










Máris tökéletes!
a begyűjtött leválogatott linkeket nem teszem ide.Mert azok már külső linkek.
*De szavam adom levette*
Majd a megfelelő témába mint közreadott hangoskönyv
És külső tárhelyes megával
Ott lesz szerkesztett formában.
Mivel én azt tartom tökéletes közreadásnak.


kalimera írta:


> Link Gopher Firefox kiegészítő
> 
> Megkeresi az összes hivatkozást az aktuális weboldalon, rendezi, eltávolítja a duplikációkat, új lapon megjeleníti ellenőrzés vagy másolás és beillesztés céljából (átadás a letöltésvezérlőnek).


Köszönöm kalimera ez már tökéletes!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 10)

Nem csak hangoskönyv, nem csak felolvasás! 

Mostanában sokat vagyok kórházban, legutóbb majd egy hónapig feküdtem egy négyágyas szobában. Mindegyik betegtársam csendben hallgatta azt amit én. Szinte csak balacy feltöltéseit élveztük. Változatos remek előadás mindegyik. Van közöttük felolvasás, színházi előadás, rádiójáték, mesék. 
Hálásak vagyunk, hogy ezt a sok sok remek előadást hallgathattuk.


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 11)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nem csak hangoskönyv, nem csak felolvasás!
> 
> Mostanában sokat vagyok kórházban, legutóbb majd egy hónapig feküdtem egy négyágyas szobában. Mindegyik betegtársam csendben hallgatta azt amit én. Szinte csak balacy feltöltéseit élveztük. Változatos remek előadás mindegyik. Van közöttük felolvasás, színházi előadás, rádiójáték, mesék.
> Hálásak vagyunk, hogy ezt a sok sok remek előadást hallgathattuk.


Örülök, hogy többeknek is tetszik ez a műfaj


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 11)

"De elvárom hogy a* megfelelő helyen megfelelő dolgot találjak*"

Ha komoly problémát jelent a dolog, akkor érdemes lenne egy erre szakosodott részt létrehozni, ahol csak rádiós hanganyag van. Nekem, mint feltöltőnek teljesen mindegy, hova töltöm fel. A régebbi anyagokat egy arra jogosult gond nélkül migrálni tudná az új csatornára.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 11)

balacy írta:


> Ha komoly problémát jelent a dolog, ...



Nem jelent semmilyen problémát, ha száz anyagból néhány esetleg mégsem kell.
Természetesen az sem gond, ha nem mindegyik hangoskönyv a szó szoros értelmében, lehet rádiójáték vagy bármilyen más hanganyag.

Nekem jó lenne például az is, ha volna egy beszélgetés és előadás ajánló, akár ide is jöhetne.
Sok forrás létezik, nem figyelem mindegyiket állandóan, időnkét biztosan kimarad néhány értékes anyag.

Nem kell mindent szó szerint értelmezni (ami ráadásul nem mindenkinél jelenti pontosan ugyanazt), egyszerűen hangforrás ajánlónak tekintem.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 11)

balacy írta:


> "De elvárom hogy a* megfelelő helyen megfelelő dolgot találjak*"
> 
> Ha komoly problémát jelent a dolog, akkor érdemes lenne egy erre szakosodott részt létrehozni, ahol csak rádiós hanganyag van. Nekem, mint feltöltőnek teljesen mindegy, hova töltöm fel. A régebbi anyagokat egy arra jogosult gond nélkül migrálni tudná az új csatornára.


Erről már volt vita, akkori döntés, marad a hangoskönyv és társai között!


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 11)

Beka Holt írta:


> Erről már volt vita, akkori döntés, marad a hangoskönyv és társai között!


Köszi az infót.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 12)

Outlander

Fontos információ a felolvasótól:

_„Ez a hangoskönyv a könyv első 5 fejezetéből áll, a közeljövőben nem tervezek többet felolvasni belőle, kérlek, ne írjatok ezzel kapcsolatban!”_

Youtube csatornák felületén nincs letöltő link, ezért a linkgyűjtő nem képes összeszedni.
Ha lennének (a nettó anyagot) letöltő linkek, akkor értelmetlen volna a sok reklámot betenni, ami a Youtube egyik fontos bevételi forrása.

Mit lehet tenni?
Az öt részt meghallgatni közvetlenül a Youtube felületről.
Letölteni valamilyen „ügyes megoldással”, a lejátszó linkek felhasználásával.


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 12)

kalimera írta:


> _„Ez a hangoskönyv a könyv első 5 fejezetéből áll, a közeljövőben nem tervezek többet felolvasni belőle, kérlek, ne írjatok ezzel kapcsolatban!”_



Anikó elég elfoglalt lesz a közeljövőben, örömteli dolog miatt  
Sajnos az Outlandert nem folytatta, pedig a könyv az nagyon jó és a hangja, a felolvasási stílusa pontosan illik a témához.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 12)

Nincs olyan, hogy hangoskönyvek téma! Hangoskönyvek és társai van, ebbe pedig bőven beleférnek a rádiószínház és egyebek is! 
Nincs értelme vitatkozni mi tartozik oda és mi nem!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 12)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nincs értelme vitatkozni mi tartozik oda és mi nem!


Nem bíznának rád könyvtárosi feladatot
Még a CH eddigi szerkezetével is vitáznál(de nem érvelsz, hanem elnyomsz erővel)
Miért és miként jött létre a szakosodottság én megmutattam.
Én megmutattam miként tagolódik.
Tudnád ha akarnád.


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 12)

Mit hallgatok most?

Az éhezők viadala trilógia Suzanne Collins tollából és Angel felolvasásában.

Maga a történetet szerintem mindenki ismeri, hiszen a trilógia minden részéből készült film is. A filmek nagyon jól eltalált szereplőkkel, jó dramaturgiával adják vissza a regényfolyam hangulatát. A könyvek azért mások, jobban kifejtett és megmagyarázott történetszál és sok olyan apró (vagy nagyobb) részlet, jelenet miatt érdemes elolvasni, vagy meghallgatni, amit a filmek nem adtak vissza. A könyv kevésbé látványorientált, picit visszafogottabb, mint a film. A filmsorozatban többször eltérnek az eredeti száltól és a vizuálisabb részeket emelik ki.
A történetre nem igazán térek ki, ismert. A történet lendületes, nem sablonos jellemábrázolással, a szereplők jelleme, viselkedése jól kidolgozott. Sok hasonló regényben a tipikus jó, a tipikus rossz és az egysíkú ábrázolás a jellemző. Itt sikerült valóban eltalálni az összetettebb jellemrajzot.
Maga a történet jól követhető, nincsenek felesleges kanyarok, csak a helykitöltésért. Érdemes figyelni, mert az esetlegesen kitérőnek tűnő epizódok a későbbiekben értelmet nyernek, és fontos szerepet is kaphatnak. Ezek egy része nem került bele a filmbe, pár szereplőtípus kimaradt. Az ewokok, a néma szolgák az első két filmrészben nem is kerülnek elő, pedig a könyvben komoly motívummal bírnak.
A felolvasó? Angel kellemes hangon olvas fel, a trilógia felénél tartok, így már merek véleményt mondani a felolvasásról. Az első kötet és a második közt nagyot fejlődött a technikája, kevesebb a szótévesztés, vagy az ismétlés. Az elsőben sem zavaró, mindig vegyétek figyelembe a véleményemnél, hogy én a rádiós professzionális feldolgozásból indulok ki.
A háttértechnikája is nagyot javul a második kötetre, mert az elsőben van pár rész, ami zajos. A háttér zaj nem hangos, nem zavaró, de esetenként hallható. Ez igazából nem felróható, hiszen a helyszín ahol felolvas valaki az adott. Nem várható el egy stúdió minőség!

A felolvasás nem egyhangú, mert a szereplők jól elkülönülnek, kissé más hangjuk van.

Nekem tetszett a mű és a felolvasás is jó.


----------



## piszvas (2022 Szeptember 14)

balacy írta:


> Az éhezők viadala


Ha a könyv, taszít is(műfaja miatt)

sci-fi, fantasy
És az ilyen miatt: "Az életre-halálra zajló küzdelmet élőben közvetíti a tévé"
Angel1208 miatt meghallgatom
*Kedvelem olvasását*
egyúttal ki is tehetnéd egy mega megosztásban.
A könyvet is megszerethetem esetleg.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 16)

Professor hangoskönyve elkészült
A sharpe 10
Bernard Cornwell:-Sharpe menekülése
Ez a legjobb rész nekem






*Tartalom*
Csupán két akadály áll Napóleon hatalmas serege és Portugália látszólag biztos meghódítása között: a Wellington parancsára felperzselt föld… és Richard Sharpe kapitány. Ám a könnyűgyalogos század merész parancsnokát mindenhonnan veszély fenyegeti. Gyűlölt és hozzá nem értő felettese, egy hamis szövetséges árulása és az ádáz, mindenre elszánt ellenség elsöprő túlereje együttesen szinte lehetetlenné teszik Sharpe menekülését.

*Mások írták:*

A nyitó csata részletes leírása közben semmi érdekes nem történt főhősünkkel, de az 50. oldal környékén valami megváltozott, és egyre nagyobb élvezettel olvastam a kibontakozó történetet. És a végére kiderült, hogy igenis tetszik a könyv, gyakorlatilag le sem bírtam tenni. Természetesen kiszámítható volt, itt is megkaptuk a szokásos karaktereket: a hűséges őrmester, a megmentendő leányzó, a rosszindulatú és hozzánemértő tiszttárs és az áruló aki keresztbe tesz Sharpe-nak.
Mindezek ellenére az író tud újat mutatni, és végére elérte azt, hogy ismét kedvenc olvasmányaim közé kerüljenek a Sharpe történetek. Jöhet a következő!

Csatolás megtekintése Intro2-30.mp3
Van benne felolvasás van benne alakítás ennyiben is.(2p34s)

Megint remekelt professor köszönöm neki


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 16)

Hogyan hallgatható Youtube csatornáról hangoskönyv (előadás, beszélgetés, podcast és egyéb anyag) letöltés és reklámok nélkül?

Firefox + Youtube Audio kiegészítő

Nincs kép ...
Gyorsan (néhány másodperc alatt) átfut az első két reklámon beavatkozás nélkül.
A lejátszás közbeni reklám legfeljebb 2-3 másodperc szünet eredményez, és nem szükséges beavatkozás.
(Ha a videó is megy, a reklámot át kell léptetni, vagy kivárni a végét, amikor a géptől távol hallgatom bluetooth hangszórón.)
Kis sávszélességnél vagy mobilinternetnél is igen hasznos lehet, ha valóban csak a hang lényeges.​


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 19)

Ez nem ajánló
Ez egy nem tetszés kifejező
Kitettem

*Henning Mankell-A piramis - Wallander első esetei*
Hangoskönyv
előadja Uncle Nick

Vagy rossz napom volt de nem tetszik a könyv sem a felolvasás
*A könyv unalmas, mert üresen lassú*
Nincsenek igazi konfliktusok.Itt nem akcióra gondolok hanem író által teremtett életkonfliktusról Amit párbeszédekkel lehetne elérni.Szituáció feszültséget teremtve
A* nagy konflíktus a magánélete miért nem ér soha időben a Monához akibe talán szerelmes is meg nem is*
Ha telefonon hívja a Nő azonnal átveszi tőle a lehetőséget hogy beszélhessen.
*Ez a mulyaság engem zavar*
Ha Wallander valami megoldandó fizikai helyzetbe kerül.
*Ott is béna és vesztes.*
Ezzel a karakter nem nyerte meg a tetszésemet.
A felolvasás színtelen,mint a Dániai esős égbolt
Az se elégített ki
Na ez nem jött össze, szó sincs nyomozati izgalomról
Szó sincs előadói bravúrról.
Még egyszer ha hallgatom talán jobban tetszik
Vagy mások írják meg milyen volt nekik.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 19)

*A skandináv krimi csillaga, Kurt Wallander nyomozó*

Idézetek néhol rövidítve:

_A szenvedélyes operarajongó svéd felügyelő hibáival együtt is szerethető jellem, nem vitás, hogy az igazságért küzd, de olykor önmagával is harcol, és néha hibázik, viszont jól látható erkölcsi elvei vannak.

A róla szóló regényeket skandináv és német nyelvterületen a Harry Potterhez hasonló példányszámokban jelentetik meg.

Wallander esetei nem szimplán nyereségvágyból vagy féltékenységből elkövetett bűnügyek, hátterükben valamilyen aktuális, sokakat foglalkoztató társadalmi probléma áll, amelyek megítélése sohasem fekete vagy fehér.

A történetek nem cinkelt lapokkal játszott logikai játékok._

S_ok információt kapunk a svéd társadalomról, életformáról, szokásokról, és arról is, hogy az ott igen korán megindult bevándorlási hullám mennyire átformálta a tradicionális svéd értékrendet és gondolkodást. A hosszú éveken át külföldön élő Mankell egyszerre tudja bennfentesként és külső szemlélőként láttatni szülőhazáját. Véleményét olykor nem rejti véka alá, ám ezek csak annyiban jelentősek, amennyire az alapvetően apolitikus, a közösséget szolgáló emberek (mint Wallander) találkozása is elkerülhetetlen a politikával. Kritikus hozzáállása ellenére a szerző szereti hazáját, és megtalálja azokat a szépségeket, amelyek miatt érdemes ott élni.

A Wallender történetekből több film készült. 9 játékfilm Svédországban, híven követve a regények cselekményét. A BBC 12 tévéfilmet forgatott, modernizálták a cselekményt. A Mankells Wallander című svéd és német tévésorozatnak 32 része van. Csak néhány epizód dolgoz fel regényt, a többség Mankell alakjait és helyszíneit használja, jól igazodnak a könyvek szellemiségéhez és hangulatához._

Saját vélemény:

Nem kiemelkedő, de jó és érdekes történetek, érdemes elolvasni, meghallgatni, megnézni.
Uncle Nick valamennyi Wallander felolvasását meghallgattam.
A filmek illetve sorozatok nagy részét is láttam.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 19)

Arthur Koestler: Sötétség délben Rátóti Zoltán felolvasásában.

_Legeza Ilona könyvismertetője
A Sötétség délben 1940-ben látott először napvilágot, s a század egyik legnagyobb vihart kavart regénye lett. Arthur Koestler fiatalon a kommunista mozgalom vehemens elkötelezettje, a "hitehagyás" friss sebének fájdalmával, ugyanakkor éles logikával és az írói képzelet szenvedélyével írta meg ezt a regényt, amelyben a 30-as évek nagy szovjet pereinek emberi kérdéseit kívánta bonckés alá venni. Kulcsregényt írt ugyan, abban az értelemben, hogy a regény olvasója számára világos: a cselekmény a sztálini önkényuralom világában játszódik és hőse, Rubasov sokban hasonlít a koncepciós jogi procedúrák fővádlottjaira (Buharinra, Radekre és másokra), de a regény problematikája túlmutat a publicisztikus aktualitáson, a felületesen felfogott "politikai botrányon".

Nyikolaj Szemjonovics Rubasov, a regény hőse a régi bolsevik gárda vezető alakjaihoz tartozó, a szovjet rendszert a legnagyobb külső nehézségek és belső kétségek között is hűen szolgáló, jelentős funkcionárius, egyik napról a másikra egy börtöncellában találja magát. Vádlói hajdani elvbarátai, s a három kihallgatáson keresztül folyó lelki procedúra tétje: Rubasov belátja-e, hogy az ügy a kommunista forradalom logikája és az áldozatvállalás szelleme szerint a legvégső megaláztatást, el-nem-követett bűnök vállalását, áldozatkén való önfeláldozást várja tőle.

A regényíró meggyőző lélekrajzzal, a mozgalom első évtizedei hatalmi mechanizmusának tényszerű ismeretével, és természetesen a modellszerű események tanúságának megfelelően igennel válaszol erre a kérdésre, írói erényeit azonban abban csillogtatja meg, hogy mindezt képes hitelesen, emberi dimenziói szerint ábrázolni. A sztálini korszak napvilágra kerülő dokumentumai mellett a "tárgyi valóság", a "kulcsregény"-jelleg el is veszti jelentőségét - a modern társadalmi üdvtan abszurd logikájának éles kritikai analízise teremti meg a regény atmoszféráját, és ez biztosítja emberábrázolásának erőteljes hatását is. A regény olvasása revelatív élmény, nem a "perek", hanem a század politikai drámáinak egyik kulcsregénye._ 

Miután tudom miről szól azt kaptam amit vártam. Egyszerű felolvasást. Rátóti Zoltánnak kellemes hallgatható hangja van, felolvasásaiban minden a helyén van. Nem erőszakolja rám a könyvben szereplőket más hangon megjeleníteni, helyettem olvas. Nem szeretem azokat a hangoskönyveket ahol a felolvasó nem olvas, hanem különböző szerepeket játszik, ha ilyet hallok már lépek is egy következő könyvre, az előzőt pedig felírom magamnak, és kidobom nehogy újra elővegyem! Ha szerepjátszásokra vágyom arra ott vannak a színházi közvetítések, rádiójátékok.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 20)

Kosztolányi Dezső: Pacsirta felolvasó: Hirtling István 
Kb. 50 éve olvastam, akkor tetszett így amikor megláttam a feltöltések között megörültem neki. Reménykedtem, hogy nem Korompali Vali nyögdécselése lesz. 
Nagyon tetszett most is, balacy feltöltései nem okoznak csalódást, köszönet mindenért amit megoszt velünk!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 20)

"Nem kiemelkedő, de jó és érdekes történetek, érdemes elolvasni, meghallgatni, megnézni."
Hát nem kiemelkedő, főleg nem a mai korban.
Minthogy Maigret sem olyan már mint akkor
Nekünk más kell már.
Átszoktunk.
A lassú az lassú
Hogy érdemes-e?
Hát ki mondhat ilyet?!
Csak múlt időben lehet
Utólag azt mondom nem besszélhetünk érdemességről
De megbánni nem bántam meg,rászokni nem lehet
Sok szódával elmegy
A Reacher történetek tartalmazzák azt amit a wallender nem: a cselekvő akciót, a győztes nyomozót
miközben a nyomozati feszültség meg van
A Colombót se tudom már annyira nézni
Sok szódával elmegy (fröccsnek) A skandináv.
De megbánni nem bántam meg,rászokni nem lehet
Kevés az izgalom.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kosztolányi Dezső: Pacsirta felolvasó: Hirtling István


Ez lesz következő, de te írtad ki a felolvasót
És ez hangoskönyv ekkor már. (ha nem dramaturgizálták és nem tettek tele hangeffektel)


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 20)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nem erőszakolja rám a könyvben szereplőket más hangon megjeleníteni, helyettem olvas. Nem szeretem azokat a hangoskönyveket ahol a felolvasó nem olvas, hanem különböző szerepeket játszik,


A mérsékelt alakítás elmegy
Emlékezz Herriott állatorvos könyvekre
gépész még csuklott is és nótázott
A túljátszottság *hangutánzás* az már paródia
Az csak Kern Andrástól a Harry Potterben sikerült


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 20)

Lucan0 írta:


> Ez lesz következő, de te írtad ki a felolvasót
> És ez hangoskönyv ekkor már. (ha nem dramaturgizálták és nem tettek tele hangeffektel)


De, sajnos van benne zenei betét, szerintem a fejezetek elején, de csak néhány másodperc, ellenőrizni nem tudom mert már nincs meg a könyv. Pár éve helyhiány miatt kb. 1500 könyvet ajándékoztam szlovák idősek otthonainak, ez a könyv is közöttük volt. A végén meg házassági hirdetés!


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 20)

A Wallander és a Reacher történetek közel azonos időben jelentek meg, több Wallander könyv az első Reacher után.
A valóságban a nyomozó nem tökéletes, mert olyan nincs.
Néha Reacher is hibázik, de azért halad előre, mint egy buldózer, ami inkább szórakoztató.
A Reacher típusú krimik írását lehet tanulni, csak a megfelelő írói iskolát kell elvégezni, és elég jó a termés.
Például Frei Tamás gyakorlatilag ugyanolyanokat ír, csak más a helyszín és magyar származású a buldózere.
Wallander egyedi, mint általában a skandináv krimik szereplői.
Mindkettőt kedvelem, egyik azért jó, másik ezért, mikor milyen hangulatom van.
Játékosabb krimiket is olvasok vagy hallgatok, ilyen például Joanne Fluke sütis gyilkosságok sorozata:

Szemérmes barack és gyilkosság
Pikáns meglepetés és gyilkosság
Egzotikus csók és gyilkosság
Piruló képviselőfánk és gyilkosság
Ünnepi szilvapuding és gyilkosság
. . .

Az egyszemélyes hangjáték show (felolvasás helyett) nekem sem szimpatikus, de nem vagyok annyira szigorú.
A téma a fő szempont, amit jó esetben a női hangokat utánozni próbáló férfi felolvasó sem tud nagyon elrontani.
Az író egyébként is gondoskodik róla, hogy tudjam ki beszél.

Ma ezt a könyvet hallgatom:

Jerome Coctoo - Semmi sem az, aminek látszik

_Már a címe is telitalálat, nemcsak felébreszti a kíváncsiságot, de utal a történet izgalmas menetére is.
Javarészt Angliában és az Egyesült Államokban játszódik a több szálon futó cselekmény.
Izgalmas események sora és érzelmek viaskodása vezet a végkifejlethez, amelyet finoman átszőnek a múlt emlékei.

A szövevényes történet középpontjában két jó barát, az angol George és az amerikai Henry áll.
A két férfi még az egyetemen ismerkedett össze, és pályafutásukat is közösen a CIA és az Interpol fedőcégénél kezdték el.
Egy veszélyes akció után távoznak a vállalattól, és útjuk ketté válik.
Henry Floridába költözik és a helyi ügyészségen kezd el dolgozni.
George pedig nagy tekintélyű nemzetközi jogász, majd gazdag és köztiszteletnek örvendő üzletember lesz Angliában._


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Szeptember 21)

Lovas Lajos – Agydobás​


„Most, hogy itt vagyok a magyarok fővárosában, érdekes tapasztalatokkal gazdagodtam, amelyeket
szeretnék veled is mielőbb megosztani. Utoljára gyermekkorunkban édesapánk olvasott esti mesét
erről a tájról a családi tekercsek közül válogatva. Legutóbb 1241-ben jártak erre szépapáink
szépapáinak a szépapáinak a szépapái. Emlékszem a te kedvenc részed az volt a 34. tekercsből,
amikor eleink elrabolták a magyar nőket, és rabláncra fűzve hazavitték őket. Nekem meg
az a rész tetszett nagyon, amikor vitéz ősünk embereivel csúszkált a Duna jegén, és egy lapos
kődarabot próbáltak a kijelölt pálya két végén felállított zsákmányolt vesszőkosárba juttatni
saraboló kapával. Ezt a játékot ma jéghokinak hívják, és a világ nem is sejti, hogy mi
találtuk fel. Igaz, tavalyelőttig én sem tudtam, hogy ezt máshol is játsszák, de ez nem is
annyira érdekes most. A magyarok fővárosát ma már nem Csömörnek hívják, és nem is ott van.
ahol annakidején volt. Budapest – így hívják a fővárost – egy eléggé kiterjedt város. Ötmillió
ember lakja. Utcáit fű borítja, két oldalukon palotaszerű házakban élnek a magyarok. Úthálózatuk
is van. de az a föld alatt található.”

Részlet Batu Timur Lénk leveléből, amelyet Timur Batu Lénk nagyúrnak, édesbátyjának irt Új-Mongóliába.


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Szeptember 21)

Mark Haddon – A kutya különös esete az éjszakában​


A tizenöt éves Christopher autista: nagyon sokat tud a matematikáról és a fizikáról,
de nagyon keveset az emberi érzelmekről. Nem szereti, ha hozzáérnek, és nem hajlandó
megérinteni semmit, ami sárga vagy barna. Űrhajós szeretne lenni, de még sohasem járt
a szülei nélkül az utcájukon túl. És alighanem ő a világirodalom egyik legkülönösebb
nyomozója – egy este ugyanis a szomszédasszony kutyáját döglötten, vasvillával átszúrva
találja a kertben, és elhatározza, hogy kinyomozza, ki ölte meg. Így kezdődnek Christopher
különös kalandjai, melyek során nemcsak a kutya gyilkosának kilétére derül fény, hanem
ennél jóval fontosabb dolgokra is, amelyek sok mindent megváltoztatnak mind az ő, mind
a szülei életében. Mark Haddon bámulatos beleérzéssel ábrázolja az autista fiú végtelenül
racionális gondolkodását, sajátos érzelemvilágát, s könyve izgalmas és megható olvasmány
lehet gyerekeknek és felnőtteknek egyaránt. Az angliai Oxfordban élő Mark Haddon tizenöt
gyerekkönyv szerzője, emellett illusztrátor és forgatókönyvíró. A kutya különös esete az
éjszakában első felnőtteknek (is) szóló könyve, amely az elmúlt időszak egyik legnagyobb
világsikere, és Angliában megkapta az év legjobb gyerekkönyvének járó díjat.


----------



## vizeshuba (2022 Szeptember 21)

Szabó Róbert - Kibervér ( A Remény háborúja I. )



„Milyen lenne, ha az ember nyakába szakadna a hallhatatlanság? Vajon egy számítógépes vírus, képes lehet a fizikai
világban is pusztítani? Ha igen, milyen módon? Az elme győzedelmeskedhet a hit és a tudat fölött?” Szabó Róbert könyve,
a Kibervér, többek között ezekre a kérdésekre keresi a választ.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 21)

kalimera írta:


> Az egyszemélyes hangjáték show (felolvasás helyett) nekem sem szimpatikus, de nem vagyok annyira szigorú.
> A téma a fő szempont, amit jó esetben a női hangokat utánozni próbáló férfi felolvasó sem tud nagyon elrontani.
> Az író egyébként is gondoskodik róla, hogy tudjam ki beszél.


Erről érdemesnek tartom "elvitatkozni"
Mert igen is és nem is.
Attól függ ki mit ért kifejezéseken "Az egyszemélyes hangjáték show (felolvasás helyett"
A kevés hang-efekktel színesített, dramatizált hangoskönyv, ugyanakkor felolvasás
Az nem egyszemélyes show.
Henem kiváló hangoskönyv. Erre hoztam példának gépésztől Herriott "Kezdő állatorvos könyvét"
Nagyon mérsékelten alkalmazza a hangeffekteket, de énekel parodizált imitált ének.
Ettől még nem "egyszemélyes hangjáték show"
Hanem egy jó hangoskönyv.
*Nem imitál benne női hangokat*
Hozom példának QQCS-tol Hans Helmut Kirst- Farkasok c könyvét
Amitől Beka Holt először kapott "szívrohamot.
Azóta sorozatban beteg.
A könyvet QQCS842 csinálta
Nincs benne *dramatizálás csak egyetlen, *hangeffekt"egy átkötő hang.
Egy ajtón dörömbölőre hasonlító hang
No ez az izgalom közepette, helyszínváltáskor megszólal
Ettől kapta Beka az első szívrohamot.
És Ez a könyv, egy kiváló hangoskönyv natúr (felolvasással)
A következő: "a női hangokat utánozni próbáló férfi felolvasó sem tud nagyon elrontani."
Elrontotta QQCs842 párszor.
Mert parodizát természet ellenes női és gyerekhang lett
*De mutatom ki csinálja kiválóan: Professor*
Nem imitál női hangot, hanem jellegzetesebben puhára veszi a hangját érzelemdús lesz
Ettől azonnal tudod nő beszél mert lágy és kedves és puha.
Persze tud ő hárpia nő is lenni.
Sehol semmi hangmagasság hangszínváltás
Mert a női hangokat imitálni magasabb hangszínre vetten szokták többen.
Na ettől lesz paródia

"Az író egyébként is gondoskodik róla, hogy tudjam ki beszél."
Ez általában annyira igaz mindössze: hogy párbeszéd esetén tudod hányan és kik vannak ott
És ha a párbeszéd válaszol és az első Karcsi volt akkor a második Éva lesz.
De ha 3 vannak felválva beszélnek és nincs odaírva pl "kredenc", mondta éva
Nem tudod az női hang imitátoresetén tudod.*De rohadtul nem szokott ízléses lenni.*
Ellenben Prof módszerével leírt módon sikerül.
Különben egyetértek veled ennyi pontosítással
"egyszemélyes hangjáték show"
lerészletezésével a kivételek bemutatásával


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> De, sajnos van benne zenei betét, szerintem a fejezetek elején, de csak néhány másodperc, ellenőrizni nem tudom mert már nincs meg a könyv. Pár éve helyhiány miatt kb. 1500 könyvet ajándékoztam szlovák idősek otthonainak, ez a könyv is közöttük volt. A végén meg házassági hirdetés!


Feltettem az eredeti, összefűzés nélküli verziót is. Ami ilyen összefűzött, esetleg házassági hirdetéses  azt az internetről szedtem össze. A csukottszemmel blogban (és a csatornáin) a srác majdnem mindenhova beteszi a hirdetést  

Érdekesség: amit ő felrak a csatornáira arra mindre kér engedélyt a MKR-től.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 21)

kalimera írta:


> Néha Reacher is hibázik, de azért halad előre, mint egy buldózer, ami inkább szórakoztató.
> A Reacher típusú krimik írását lehet tanulni, csak a megfelelő írói iskolát kell elvégezni, és elég jó a termés.
> Például Frei Tamás gyakorlatilag ugyanolyanokat ír, csak más a helyszín és magyar származású a buldózere.
> Wallander egyedi, mint általában a skandináv krimik szereplői.
> Mindkettőt kedvelem, egyik azért jó, másik ezért, mikor milyen hangulatom van.


Ezzel a szakasszal egyetértek nem teszek hozzá semmit


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> De, sajnos van benne zenei betét, szerintem a fejezetek elején, de csak néhány másodperc, ellenőrizni nem tudom mert már nincs meg a könyv.


Erre is válaszolni kell.
A minimális és hangulat festő és halkra vett zenei betét.Az belefér egy könyvet teljesen felolvasó *az az könyv hű
"hangoskönyv"-*be
Ettől még nem,hangjáték és csak hangulatfokozó árnyaló
*Tegyék ezt mértékkel és ízléssel
------------------
Külön eset a fejezeteket átvezető bevezető zenei betét*
Én ezeket szeretem van aki nem.
Ha hosszú én sem szeretem
De nem rontja el az egyébként jó előadást, a fejezet összekötő átvezető és elválasztó zene
Itt a Kosztolányi Dezső: Pacsirta felolvasó: Hirtling István könyvről beszélünk
Belehallgattam az elején zenével kezdődik
Erre figyeltem:*Ez nem más mint egy szükséges kor hangulatot bevezető ráhangoló szükséges zene*
Majd elhallgat a zene és Hirtling nagyon szépen és jól előad
A többi fejezetet nem hiszem hogy átkötné zene
Már az elején érzik hallik
Kiváló dramaturg lehetett aki csinálta segítette.
Merem fogadni: végig finom érzékű és ízlésű a hangoskönyv.
Se nem megy át hangjátékba, se nem rádiószínházba
Egyszemélyes mű marad.
*Hirtlingnél arra fogok figyelni, miként ad vissza hangsúlyozással érzelmi hangulatokat és nemeket.*
Ha jól csinálja felemelkedik a Molnár Piroska és a többiek, hangoskönyvek szintjére
Ő lesz az újabb etalon.Már van egy pár nekem. Most nem teszek felsorolást


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kosztolányi Dezső: Pacsirta felolvasó: Hirtling István
> Kb. 50 éve olvastam, akkor tetszett így amikor megláttam a feltöltések között megörültem neki. Reménykedtem, hogy nem Korompali Vali nyögdécselése lesz.
> Nagyon tetszett most is, balacy feltöltései nem okoznak csalódást, köszönet mindenért amit megoszt velünk!



Hirtling István nagyon jól olvas fel, látni hogy profi, a rádiós minőséggel nehéz versenyezni, mert eléggé odafigyelnek a minőségre. Akár a technikai háttér, akár a felolvasás/előadás minősége messze jobb mint a legtöbb VGYOSZ/MEK anyagnál.

Korompali Vali - Nagyon jól mutatja, hogy hiába színész valaki, attól még nem feltétlen lesz jó felolvasó. Egészen más készségek kellenek egy folyamatos olvasáshoz, mint egy-egy színdarab előadásához. Kb. 300 felolvasása van, és a minőségük nagyon változó.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 22)

A homályos, mi nem mondott semmit: "egészen más készségek kellenek"
Nem a kifejezések és megismertetés embere


balacy írta:


> Nagyon jól mutatja, hogy hiába színész valaki, attól még nem feltétlen lesz jó felolvasó.


De jót tesz ha tud színészetet, jobb lesz a felolvasása.(Mert enyhe szerepjáték nélkül monoton)
Még egy hangsúlyozás se megy, ha nem tud egy kérdő mondatot elmondani
Nem tud egy érzelmet visszaadni
Egy kis tehetség csak jót tesz ha amatőr is.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 23)

kalimera írta:


> A szenvedélyes operarajongó svéd felügyelő hibáival együtt is szerethető jellem, nem vitás, hogy az igazságért küzd, de olykor önmagával is harcol, és néha hibázik, viszont jól látható erkölcsi elvei vannak.


Engem taszít az amit valahol írtak: "olyan emberi gyakran fáj a foga és megsérül"
Ez már mulyaság határát súrolja.*Bemegy óvatlanul bárhová: leütik leszúrják
állandóan vagy gyakran*
Na ezen mulyaságok után legyen szerethető.
Azért sem szerethető annyira mert soha semmivel nem rendezi magánéleti kapcsolatait húzza halasztja és még a könyv végén se tart sehol
pl ott a menyasszony.fülig szerelmes Monába.
De állandóan különböznek és a nő vezeti lerázza, beszélni se hagyja
No ez se Reachernél se Sharpe-nél nincs így
Nyersek és győznek
A Nőket meg elengedi ha jobb életet akarnak.
Ezt jól látod: Frei Tamás gyakorlatilag ugyanolyanokat ír, mint a Reacher típus
Pipogya és mulya ez a Kurt Wallander
Nyomozása is tébláboló.
Opera rajongás ide vagy-oda.
Hogy északon kedvelt?
A többiek délik vagyunk.


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 23)

Mit hallgattok most?

Álmaim asszonya - Báthory Orsi történetei
M.Juli felolvasásában.

"Debby O'Hara átlagos amerikai tinédzserlány, egy kisváros középiskolájának tanulója. Semmiben sem különbözik a többi, hasonló korú lánytól, talán csak abban, hogy éjszakánként egy álombéli asszony látogatja, aki furcsa, régimódi ruhát visel, és érthetetlen, idegen nyelven beszél hozzá. Amikor szüleihez fordul, azok zavartan viselkednek, mintha titkot rejtegetnének. Közben sorozatgyilkos szedi áldozatait a környéken, aki Debbyre is kiveti a hálóját. Az álombéli asszony ekkor közbeavatkozik..."

Leslie L. Lawrence egy - általam - kevésbé ismert ciklusa, így nagy érdeklődéssel kezdtem el hallgatni. A történet kissé eltér a megszokott iránytól, de szerintem egy élvezhető meseszövésű, kelleme mű. 

A felolvasóról: amatőr felolvasó, aki lelkesen olvass fel LLL műveket. A hangja kellemes, a technikája folyamatosan javul. Már több művet hallhattam tőle, és a javulás erőteljes. Aki esetleg régebbieket elkezdte, de abbahagyta, mert nem tetszett neki az előadás adhat egy második esélyt neki. Valóban sokkal jobb. 
A technikai háttér jó, nagyobb zajok stb. nincsenek. A hangerő is jó, régebben ezzel is volt gond. Bár javítható volt, de aki az eredeti youtube-st hallgatta, azért bosszankodhatott miatta


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 24)

Beka Holt írta:


> De, sajnos van benne zenei betét, szerintem a fejezetek elején, de csak néhány másodperc,


Minden fejezet eleje körül, van zenei betét
És sajnálom van ami 30 másodperc.
Ezt kissé elmérték ha hangoskönyv.
Ha zenés játéknak szánták, akkor nem hangoskönyv se nem felolvasás
Mindig az arányok.Az a fránya arányok
Ha összekötő, ne legyen több 5-8 s (volt ki még azt is sokallta)
Amennyíben hangulatfestő az vagy ne legyen10-20 s-nál több vagy nem is kell
Hisz könyv
fejünkben érezzük a hangulatot,az író mesterségbeli tudása szerint


----------



## balacy (2022 Szeptember 24)

Mit hallgatok most?

Böszörményi Gyula
A Rudnay-gyilkosságok (Ambrózy báró esetei 2.)

Nemrég fejeződött be a rádióban, így nagyon friis az élmén.

A hangjáték története egyszerű nyomozásos történet, amit a múlt század elején játszódik. A környezetbe illő kellemes előadást hallhatunk, a történetszövés is jól idézi a korszakot. Nem a mostanság megszokott durva, erőszakos naturban ábrázoló műről van szó.

Maga a könyvismertető:

1900 ősze.
Budapest székesfőváros a perzsa sah látogatására készül. A titokzatos keleti uralkodó teljes udvarházával egyetemben járja be Európát, mindenhol rendkívüli érdeklődést, sőt rajongást váltva ki.

Rudnay Béla rendőrfőkapitányt azonban egészen más nyomasztja: számos olyan gyilkossági ügy aktája hever az asztalán, amit a legkiválóbb detektívjei sem voltak képesek felderíteni. Vajon a ferencvárosi szatócs miért ölte meg a Bécsből öngyilkossági szándékkal Budapestre érkező festőt – a frissen alkalmazott cselédlány miért mérgezte meg úrnője édesanyját, akit addig sohasem látott – a hamburgi kémiatanár miért utazott Triesztbe, hogy ott a vonaton lelőjön egy általa sohasem látott, tízéves kisfiút? A minden lében kanál Hangay Mili kisasszony és az ő morc bárója nyomozásba kezd, nem tudván, hogy életük máris veszélyben forog.

A _Leányrablás Budapesten_ című, nagy sikerű regény folytatásában a szerző tíz valóban megtörtént, a korabeli sajtó által dokumentált esetre igyekszik fényt deríteni, miközben e szép, izgalmas, békebeli korban valóban élt személyek és valós helyszínek sorát szerepelteti. A nyomozás csak most veszi igazán kezdetét

A történet kicsit in medias res kezdődik, mivel ez a könyvsorozat második része. Az előzménytörténetet pár mondatban narrálják, így képbe kerülünk.

A műsor adatlapja:

Ambrózy bárói esetei: A Rudnay gyilkosságok

Böszörményi Gyula regényének rádióváltozata

Szereplők:

Hangay Emília kisasszony: Tolnai Hella
Báró Ambrózy Richárd: Wunderlich József
Rudnay Béla, rendőrfőkapitány: Gálvölgyi János
Tarján Vilmos, hírlapíró: Kerekes József
Isti, az Ambrózy villa mindenese: Kretz Boldizsár
Bemondó: Szalóczy Pál

A felvételt Drobek Attila készítette
Zenei szerkesztő: Horváth János
A rendező munkatársa: Szupper Edit
Rádióra alkalmazta és rendezte: Horváth Péter
A felvételt a Kaneta Produkció Kft. készítette 2022-ben.

A szereplők jól adják vissza a hangulatot, remek előadást hallunk. Nekem picit sok a zenei betét, de nem zavaró.

Aki szereti a krimit és a hangjátékot egy kellemes élményben lesz része.

Ahogy láthatjuk egy teljesen új anyag, az idén került először sugárzásra.

Van Kulissza adás is, amit érdemes meghallgatni.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 24)

A mai megosztást hallgatom: Krúdy Gyula


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 26)

Most én látok egy ígéretes felolvasót:


balacy írta:


> Fecske László - Őszi vendégek - Schnell Ádám


 Schnell Ádám
Őt nagyon szerettük *editke2004-l*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 2)

Már kezdtem csalódni Uncle Nick-ben
Nem jött ki jó könyvvel !!
Nem csak úgy jó könyv: hogy írottan jó sikeres.
(ebben az se mindegy pillanatnyilag sikeres, fellángolás, sima divat) mint a skandináv
Nem mindegy igazán tartós nagy sikerű könyv-e!?
Nem jött ki, hát nem is lett a felolvasás sem, akkora élmény
Jó-pofiságból dicsérgethetnék.Teszik is
*De ha nem találkozik össze a felolvasó stílusa a könyvel.*
Hogy legyen lehetősége kibontakozni.
Niick-nél ilyen párost
P. G. Wodehouse-komornyikos történetei(Ienis, Jeeves! Halihó Jeeves!)
Hallgatása óta
Csak most a Ken Follett - Egy új korszak hajnala(Uncle Nick)
Könyvel érte el
Nagyon feküdt neki: *Az úri asztali társaság lakodalmi csevegése
És még a francia asszony (Ragna) igaz-tevése a falusiakkal kiválóan szót értése*
A Ragna beceneve Deborah volt*
Olyan jól sikerültek ezek a fejezetek a kapott lehetőség miatt*
És az egész könyv
Ilyen párost kell választania mint
*Ken Follett - Egy új korszak hajnala
Az írás minőségét Ken Follett* adta
A felolvasás minőségét* a ráillősége miatt Uncle Nick




*


----------



## balacy (2022 Október 4)

Mit hallgatok most?
Pontosabban mit kezdtem el hallgatni

Már nagyon vártam rá, de most megérkezett... Uncle Nick elkezdte felolvasni A hetedik tekercset.

A folyó istene című regény szolgál kiindulópontul a szépséges régésznő, Royan és a jóképű, gazdag Nicholas számára egy fantasztikus afrikai expedícióhoz Wilbur Smith új kalandregényében, A hetedik tekercsben.
Mamose fáraó négyezer éves sírját próbálják feltárni, méghozzá az egykori írnok-rabszolga, a zseniális Taita homályos útmutatásai alapján.
Taita, akit A folyó istenében ismertünk és szerettünk meg, most hirtelen elszánt ellenféllé válik. Ennyi idő távolából is védelmezni képes hajdani urát és imádott úrnőjét. Életveszélyes trükkjeinél csak egy valamitől kell Royanéknak jobban félniük. Az emberi kapzsiságtól és egy fanatikus, kegyetlen műgyűjtőtől, aki bármire képes a fáraó csodás kincseiért.

A felolvasás és annak minősége a megszokott, nem kell bemutatni. 

Az iró is ismert, így a cselekménnyel sem lesz gond, fordulatos, érdekes lesz. Akinek bejött a Folyó istene, ez is jó szórakozást kínál.
A regényből készült film is, bár én az egyszer nézhető filmek közé sorolom, érdemes megnézni. 

Ami nagyon kellemes: a honlapján van RSS értesítési lehetőség is, így az új bejegyzésekről azonnal értesül az ember...


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 5)

balacy írta:


> Már nagyon vártam rá, de most megérkezett... Uncle Nick elkezdte felolvasni A hetedik tekercset.
> 
> A folyó istene című regény szolgál kiindulópontul


Én is rátaláltam a Hetedik tekercsre.
De mikor megláttam hogy A folyó istene"folytatás"
Rögtön az jutott eszembe azt sem találtam elég jónak.
Nagyon eseménytelen
Így eddig nem mertem letölteni és belefogni
Mert az elsőnél Wilbur Smith írói stílusa elriasztott
De most ajánlásodra ezt a másodikat meghallgatom
Hátha jobban rá tudok hangolódni.
És ha mégsem unalmas
Megyek vissza az elsőre
Adok még egy esélyt a folyó istenének
És nem arról van szó hogy az Andre és a sharp és a Clifton sorozatok cselekményességére rá szoktam
Mert Fekete István lassú regényeit szeretem
Valami más baj volt akkor ott Wilbur Smith könyvével.


----------



## kincses01 (2022 Október 5)

Segítség szoftveres hangoskönyv készítéséhez:


----------



## balacy (2022 Október 10)

kincses01 írta:


> Segítség szoftveres hangoskönyv készítéséhez:


Belehallgattam pár gépi felolvasásba. Nagyon sokat fejlődött az elmúlt években. Régebbi (kb. tiz éves) felolvasásokhoz képest szuper a minőség. Igaz még nem éri el az átlagos amatőr felolvasási minőséget, de lassan már azt kell mondani, hogy pár felolvasójelöltnél sokkal jobban olvas. Kis utómunka, és kis beállítással eléggé élvezhető minőséget kaphatunk. Sajnos a magyar egy kicsi nyelv így a feljesztés nem olyan ütemű, mint angol, német stb. nyelven, de ha így megy tovább akkor már érdemes lehet ezzel is foglalkozni és olyan müveket felolvastatni, amikre nincs esély, hogy emberi hangon felolvassa valaki.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Október 10)

balacy írta:


> Belehallgattam pár gépi felolvasásba. Nagyon sokat fejlődött az elmúlt években.


Alapos tesztelés után az Androidos telefonok és táblagépek TTS alapú hangos szövegfelolvasója tűnik a legegyszerűbben és a legkényelmesebben használhatónak.
A magyar szövegek kiejtése is itt a legkevésbé problémás.
Inkább az idegen szavakkal egy részével van gond.
Például a_ Florence du Bois = florensz délután boá _igen mókásan hangzik.
Egyéb jellemző kiejtési hibák:
- A C néha K lesz, például _comb = komb_.
- A pont után olyankor is tart egy rövid szünetet, amikor nem kellene, például _dr. Kovács_ esetén.
- Egyes alkalmazások a rövidebb gondolatjelet mínusznak ejtik.
Ha valakit ezek nagyon zavarnak, a Calibre programmal átszerkeszthető a könyv a felolvasás előtt.
Többféle szöveges könyvolvasó alkalmazás közül lehet választani.
Minden előzetes beavatkozás nélkül is hallgathatóak a szöveges könyvek.
Jellemzően táblagépről hallgatok Bluetooth hangszóróval naponta egy könyvet, a hosszabbakat esetleg kettő vagy három napig.
Igen nagy előnye, hogy bármelyik szöveges e-könyv meghallgatható.
Ha a kedvenc szöveges könyvolvasó nem ismeri az éppen rendelkezésre álló formátumot, a Calibre program segítségével a megfelelőre konvertálható.

Calibre program letöltése:






calibre - Download calibre


calibre: The one stop solution for all your e-book needs. Comprehensive e-book software.




calibre-ebook.com





Néhány szöveges könyvolvasó alkalmazás TTS felolvasó képességgel:









AlReader -any text book reader - Apps on Google Play


comfortable fb2, doc/rtf, docx, mobi, epub, html, txt, odt, prc, tcr book reader




play.google.com













Cool Reader - Apps on Google Play


Reading books in epub, fb2, txt, doc, rtf, html, chm, tcr, pdb, pml formats.




play.google.com













Audify Read Aloud Web Browser - Apps on Google Play


pdf epub txt webnovel reader ebook reader text to speech tts t2s sleep timer




play.google.com





A linkek tartalmaznak egy rövid leírást, minta képeket, és a felhasználók véleményeit.
Az Audify internetes oldalak hangos felolvasására is használható, és a többiektől eltérően PDF könyveket is képes hangosan felolvasni, bár a fájl megnyitása kissé lassú.
Az Audify használatakor a könyv EPUB illetve PDF kiterjesztésének csupa kisbetűből kell állnia, a fejlesztő ígérete szerint hamarosan javítják.
Az alkalmazások nem az itt felsorolt linkekről telepíthetőek, hanem a Google Play áruházból!

A Calibre program és az összes felsorolt Androidos alkalmazás ingyenesen használható.
Az Audify ingyenes változatnál a képernyő alsó részészében egy reklámcsík látható, ami a hangos felolvasást hallgatva talán senkit sem zavar.

(Valószínűleg Apple készülékeken is működik a hangos felolvasás.)


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 10)

kalimera írta:


> ami a hangos felolvasást hallgatva talán senkit sem zavar.


Ugye nem hangoskönyv helyett?
Ha fejlődtek is akkor szóljatok ha tud tetszőleges szöveget választott dallamra elénekelni
Vagy legyen egy népdal
*Mert az már tud hanglejtést is igazán!!*
Amíg nem, addig tényleg csak felolvasásra jó
Nektek meg hogy a hangoskönyveket szeretőkbe, saját hangoskönyv élmény leírás helyett bötúzni
Hisz nem technikai topik


----------



## kalimera (2022 Október 10)

*Szövegből videó*

https://hvg.hu/tudomany/20221011_meta_make_a_video_projekt_szovegbol_video_keszitese

No Comment

+ + +

*Szövegből hang*

Naponta nem nézhetem a képernyőt 8-10-12 órán át, hiába lenne rá időm, könyvet hallgatni ennél többet is tudok.
Az amatőr felolvasók érthető módon a saját érdeklődési körük alapján választanak, ami csak kis részben fedi le az elképzeléseimet.
Kissé zavar az új módi, takarékossági okokból 2022-ben 50 kbps alatti adatsebességet használnak, amitől az amatőr felolvasók hangja jellegtelen lesz, szinte már gépies.
Legalább részben önellátónak kell lennem, és szerencsére erre ma már mindenkinek van lehetősége.

+ + +

*Voiz hangoskönyvtár*

2025-re 10.000 magyar hangoskönyvet terveznek, jelenleg 1.766 anyagot tartalmaz, a korlátlan használat ára havonta 4990 forint.









Voiz Hangoskönyvtár - Apps on Google Play


Audiobooks for those who want to develop in the application!




play.google.com





A link tartalmaz egy rövid leírást, minta képeket, és a felhasználók véleményeit.
Az alkalmazás nem erről a linkekről telepíthető, hanem a Google Play áruházból!

Előfizetés nélkül is belelehet hallgatni az összes hangoskönyvbe, néhány ingyenes anyag is van.

+ + +

*John Sandford - Borotvaélen*

_Sandford közvetlen az előző regényt, a ”Szemet szemért”-et folytatja.
A pszichopata elmebeteg gyilkos Bekkernek sikerül megszöknie.
Davenport aki miután kilépett a rendőrségtől, megint kezd az idegösszeomlás felé sodródni.
Minden jel arra mutat, hogy a haláldoktor New York-ban gyilkolászik.
Lucast felkérik afféle tanácsadónak a New Yorkiak.
Az unatkozó exzsaru odarepül és elfogja a vadászat izgalma.
Ismét együtt dolgozik Lily Rothenburgal aki egyszer már összetörte a szívét.
Persze ahogy megszokhattuk az írótól nem csak a Bekker ügyről szól a könyv.
Sőt felbukkan egy másik csinos nyomozónő is. 
A lassan magára találó Lucas a két nő között őrlődik, ám briliáns elméje közben sem áll le.
A regény szálai egy gyorsvonat sebességével rohannak a meglepő végkifejlet felé._









John Sandford – Borotvaélen ( Lucas Davenport 4.) - Professor Hangoskönyvek


John Sandford – Borotvaélen A Lucas Davenport sorozat 4. része Előadja: Professor Hangtechnika: Satilla Sandford közvetlen az előző regényt, a ”Szemet szemért”-et folytatja. A pszichopata elmebeteg gyilkos Bekkernek sikerül megszöknie. Davenport aki miután kilépett a rendőrségtől, megint kezd...




professorhangoskonyvek.hu





Talán nem ez a legjobb Davenport krimi, de a műfajt kedvelők semmiképpen sem hagyják ki.


----------



## balacy (2022 Október 10)

kalimera írta:


> Alapos tesztelés után az Androidos telefonok és táblagépek TTS alapú hangos szövegfelolvasója tűnik a legegyszerűbben és a legkényelmesebben használhatónak.



Köszi, majd felrakok egy Android emulátort a gépemre és kipróbálom őket. Már egyre jobbak vannak, csak Linux-ra nem nagyon van natív, így mindig barkácsolni kell


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 11)

Ez az Anikó a legkellemesebb női felolvasó
Horváth R. Anikó
Mentes a ripacskodástól
Jelleméből fakadóan visszafogott színészi eszköztár.
Megvallja kicsit ripacskodásnak tart több mindent.
Pedig nem teszi
Már csak qqcs842-t kéne meginterjúvolni
Ha megmarad a járvány után a képessége


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 17)

Megtaláljuk a youtubet
Meg szoktuk találni tudni
Ott van
John Sandford - Szemet szemért
is.!
De nem illesztem be, mert amott találni
És Simon Scarrow - A sas árnyékában
A David Gemmell - Legendás Druss első krónikája
is
Van már videó beágyazó sok a CH-n.
Nem ágyazom ide be.
youtube az 1 millió videót tartalamaz


----------



## balacy (2022 Október 18)

kalimera írta:


> Ember a hang mögött - 4 - Galamb



Egy tipp olyanoknak, akik hangoskönyvet, vagy bármely csak hangzó anyagot szeretnének feltenni videóként akárhova: ne így csinálják, pontosabban ne a movie maker próba verziójával. Nem túl elegáns (bár nem vesz el az értékéből) ha végig ott van a vízjel... Rengeteg (szó szerint!) ingyenes, szabadon használható és félprofi NL videószerkesztő van, amivel vízjel és egyéb nélkül gyorsan elkészíthető a videó! Én javasolni tudom pld. a kdenlive-t, amivel a kész fedvény kép és a hang esetén maximum öt lépésben elkészíthető az ilyen "videó":

Megnyitjuk a programot
A hanganyagot a fájlkezelőből a vágóterületre húzzuk
A képet a vágóterületre húzzuk
A kép szélét megfogva a videóhoz igazítjuk
Lementjük a kívánt formátumba


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 20)

Vajon ki iránt vagyok elfogult?
Ken Follett az író- A katedrális könyvénél
Vagy Varanyi Lajos felolvasásától?
Megint azt hallgatom
tartalomra jobban tetszik Az idők végezetéig"


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 29)

Most Evíla van soron
Tett két kiváló könyvet rövid elbeszélést
Hunyady Sándor-tól
Előadása kiváló
Főleg a Szappanos, melegvíz
a hangja millió együttérzést ad vissza
Előadása kiváló, öröm volt hallgatni Evila
Nem is kettő novella van már
Hunyady Sándor-tól
Mert a
Razzia az 'Arany Sas'-ban
Azt pedig Professzor olvasta fel
A másik Evila könyv
A Hunyady Sándor-Női uszoda
Már fent van Itt: *#1,238 *
​


----------



## Evila (2022 Október 29)

Köszönöm a méltatásod, jól esik.
Ha nem adtad volna a két novellát, akkor biztos elkerül. Örömel olvastam fel őket.
Az új csatornámra is az elsők között voltak, amelyeket felraktam újra.
Jeleneg nincs vezetékes internetem, a szolgáltató már lassan egy hónapja ígéri, hogy az új lakcímemre bevezeti, eddig hiába vártam.
Ha újra nem a kevéske mobilnetre leszek korlátozva, kerülnek vissza az anyagok.
Mivel kevés a netem, a másik novellát nem tudtam meghallgatni, de ismerve professort, biztos kiváló.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 29)

Evila írta:


> Mivel kevés a netem, a másik novellát nem tudtam meghallgatni, de ismerve professort, biztos kiváló


Épp most beszéltem vele
-Kérdezte milyen volt
Hát szomorúan kellett mondanom
-Semmi különös, egy sima felolvasás kihasználalan szerepjátékokkal.
Tette a dolgát a felolvasó,felolvasott.
Kiemelendőt nem találtam
A szappanos melegvíz.
Nála az is egy felolvasás volt.
Nem több
Biztatott hallgassam többször.
Hátha később látom meg azt a néhány pontot ami miatt én kiemelek egy előadást az átlagból
Még a női uszodát nem olvasta fel.
Kellene írott verzió, én már elvesztettem az enyémet.
Illetve megvan


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 4)

*Épp egy technikai kérdés foglalkoztat*
Régen tudta Win media player, a csicsák előtt
Egy berakott mp3 fájl sor lejátszási idejét kiírni
*fájlonként és összesítve is*.
Mi az a program ami most ezt az egyszerű ügyet tudná?
A Winamp lejátszó külseje túl icipici
A win media player nem áttekinthető már!!
Az smplayer nem teszi
A Kmplayer nem teszi
Az MPC-HC nem teszi
*Melyik program tudná ezt az egyszerű ügyet?*


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 November 4)

Sziasztok! 

Tudjátok, hogy a Dűne sorozatból hány könyv van felolvasva? 
A Butleri dzsihad, a Dűne, és a Dűne messiása megvan.


----------



## balacy (2022 November 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tudjátok, hogy a Dűne sorozatból hány könyv van felolvasva?
> A Butleri dzsihad, a Dűne, és a Dűne messiása megvan.


Elvileg Evila elkezdte, vagy talán be is fejezte A gépirtó hadjáratot, és a corrini csatát. Ezek első részeit leszedtem, *de még nem rendeztem*, de ha kell, akkor fel tudom tölteni a megára...


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Tudjátok, hogy a Dűne sorozatból hány könyv van felolvasva?





balacy írta:


> Elvileg Evila elkezdte, vagy talán be is fejezte


Még hozzátartozik: van egy beszélgetés a youtube-n
Prof. dicséri és reméli *Evila mondata* ellenére lesz folytatás
És Evila válaszolja
- nincs internete (szolgáltató görcsöl)
És még elhangzik
-De ettől még otthon tudsz rajta dolgozni
- igen igyekszem ha egyebesbe jöttem
*Nos mind ez nyilvános beszélgetés.* (fejből idéztem fel, bárki olvashatja az eredetit)
*Következtetés*: nem állt le végleg vele Evila
Annyi lett készen eddig, amit írtál.







Röviden:
"Dolgozom most, igen, és az anyagokon is, csak még mindig nincs rendes netem, hogy fel tudjam tenni a többit"


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 November 5)

balacy írta:


> Elvileg Evila elkezdte, vagy talán be is fejezte A gépirtó hadjáratot, és a corrini csatát. Ezek első részeit leszedtem, *de még nem rendeztem*, de ha kell, akkor fel tudom tölteni a megára...


Köszönöm, megvárjuk míg elkészül a teljes könyvvel. 


Lucan0 írta:


> Még hozzátartozik: van egy beszélgetés a youtube-n
> Prof. dicséri és reméli *Evila mondata* ellenére lesz folytatás
> És Evila válaszolja
> - nincs internete (szolgáltató görcsöl)
> ...


Neked is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Neked is köszönöm a segítséget!


Nincs mit.
És az mp3(Elektronikus hanganyag)lejátszási idejének kijelzéséről nem tudunk semmit?
összesítetten is, nem csak egyenként
Csomó lejátszót próbáltam.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 November 5)

Lucan0 írta:


> Nincs mit.
> És az mp3(Elektronikus hanganyag)lejátszási idejének kijelzéséről nem tudunk semmit?
> összesítetten is, nem csak egyenként
> Csomó lejátszót próbáltam.


Winampot használok.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Winampot használok.


Az gondolom, jó hogy tudattad.
De vajon válasz e az üzenetemben feltett kérdésre?
*Egyszerű mp3 lejátszási idő kijelzés akár csoportosan is?*
Azt megteszi?
Én a kérdésemben felsoroltam amik nem jók.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 November 5)

Lucan0 írta:


> Az jó hogy tudattad
> De vajon válasz e az üzenetemben feltett kérdésre?
> Egyszerű mp3 lejátszási idő kijelzés akár csoportosan is?
> Azt megteszi?


Igen!


----------



## Evila (2022 November 5)

balacy írta:


> Elvileg Evila elkezdte, vagy talán be is fejezte A gépirtó hadjáratot, és a corrini csatát. Ezek első részeit leszedtem, *de még nem rendeztem*, de ha kell, akkor fel tudom tölteni a megára...


A Butleri Dzsihad és a Gépirtó hadjárat már készen van. Jelenleg nincs vezetékes internetem, hogy fel tudjam tenni egy tárhelyre, mert a régit, ahova feltölöttem, törölték. Ahogy tudom, pótolom.
A corrini csata folyamatban van, ha készen leszek vele, azt is felteszem majd. De ezt nem is kellett volna megírnom, mert "Lucan0" már megtette helyettem.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 5)

Nyilvános adatokból olvastam ki tehát te írtad (épp csak a youtube-n)
Én csak ide másoltam másolat


----------



## kalimera (2022 November 5)

A lejátszási idő meghatározásához nem szükséges külön program.

Fájlkezelő:

Kijelölés - Jobb gomb - Tulajdonságok - Részletek
vagy
Kijelölés - Alt+Enter - Részletek





Ugyanez működik a Total Commander programmal is:

Kijelölés - Alt+Enter - Részletek





Ha médialejátszóval együtt kell, akkor például a VLC programmal megoldható:


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 6)

kalimera írta:


> A lejátszási idő meghatározásához nem szükséges külön program.
> 
> Fájlkezelő:
> 
> ...


Bár a VLC-nél nem világos hol látszik az összesített

*Sőt az sem miként kaptad azt a nézetet*





Nekem a lejátszó lista külön ablakban jelenik meg





Jó Jó erre rájöttem:
*dokkolt lejátszó lista beállítás kell*



*De még mindig nem az a megjelenés*


----------



## Evila (2022 November 6)

Lucan0 írta:


> Nyilvános adatokból olvastam ki tehát te írtad (épp csak a youtube-n)
> Én csak ide másoltam másolat


Mosoly jelet tettem a végére, tehát semmi gondom azzal, ha nyilvános beszélgetésből idézel.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 6)

kalimera írta:


> Ha médialejátszóval együtt kell, akkor például a VLC programmal megoldható:


Ńem az a kinézetem a VLC-nél
Abba a hibába esnek sokan
A kinézetet előbb egyformára kell állítani
És azt is elkell mondani hogyan jutunk odáig
Beka is így járt a winamp-l
lefotózta az övét:



De az én verzióm nem az hanem Emez:



De már töröltem is a Winanp-t
Egyszerűbb az intéző
A VLC még érdekelne
A VLC-t 1.1.6 ról frissítettem 3.0.16-ra
És változott
Ez már olyan:


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 8)

Hangoskönyv és avatott előadója.
A nyelvi humor és az angol választékos soha semmit nyíltan ki nem mondó
Néha *affektált* fogalmazás megjelenítője
*P. G. Wodehouse*
Megint jól szórakoztatott
Kellett is már a sok pergős véres,kemény mocsokszájú könyv után.
gyilkosságnak nyoma sem volt benne.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 13)

kalimera írta:


> Az Mkvtoolnix (ingyenesen használható) program


Azt kellene tudni(od?)
Miképpen mentené le a darabolási időket
Nem menti az ini fájlba.
Vagy ha mentené is nem található az AppData\Local\bunkus.org\mkvtoolnix-gui\mkvtoolnix-gui.ini
fájlban
Illetve ott van egy régi bejegyzés:
mergePredefinedSplitDurations=...
De mégsem ezt ajánlja fel a program
Csak a saját gyáriját


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 16)

Ez nem ajánlás
Jeffrey Archer-Párbaj könyvet hallgatom.
Ott tetszik ahol lehet követni.
Mert pár szereplő van
És a földön játszódik
De már nem tetszik a pénzügyi világra kiszélesedő családregény
*Annyi név forog*
És az a világ a bankár világ már közel sem olyan jó, mint a *Clifton krónika kevesebb szereplős üzleti világa.*
Ettől független izgalmas ott amikor a"földön"játszódik



Ugyanazon a napon, 1906. április 18-án látja meg a napvilágot két újszülött – egyikük Bostonban, egy milliomoscsalád sarjaként, másikuk egy eldugott lengyelországi faluban. Két évtized múltán útjaik Amerikában találkoznak: William Kane, a fiatal, nagyreményű bankár, és Abel Rosnowski, az apátlan-anyátlan árva, nincstelen lengyel bevándorló. Mindketten elszánt harcot folytatnak a pénzért, a sikerért… A ragyogóan megírt történet hat évtizedet ölel fel, s két olyan kimagasló egyéniségről szól, akiknek a végzete úgy rendelte, hogy megmentsék – és tönkretegyék egymás életét. Jeffrey Archer (A tizenegyedik parancsolat, A szerencse fiai, Tökéletes másolat, A vörös király) remekműve, amelyet első kiadása óta milliók olvastak szerte a világon, egyaránt bővelkedik drámai jelenetekben, kalandokban, nagy összecsapásokban és megrázó mozzanatokban. Egymást követik a váratlan fordulatok, egészen a legutolsó mondat végső csattanójáig.


----------



## sacramoso (2022 November 20)

Sziasztok, nem tudja valaki QQCS842 miért nem olvas fel?


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 21)

sacramoso írta:


> Sziasztok, nem tudja valaki QQCS842 miért nem olvas fel?


Az hagyján de miért nem jelentkezik sehol.
olvasd itt:








QQCS842







canadahun.com


----------



## balacy (2022 December 2)

Mit hallgatok?

Már volt róla szó, de elkészült az Outlander következő fejezete, Anikó hangjával  Szuper, mert így van esélye, hogy végig olvassa! 

Amit biztosan ismertek, a Trónok Harca végetért, érdemes azt is meghallgatni. Érdemes figyelni arra is, hogy egy ilyen hosszú mű, hosszú ideig tartó felolvasásánál mennyire fejlödik a technika, a hang és egyéb. Már az elején is nagyon jó - én kifejezetten kedvelem a hangját - de pld. az Outlander már bármelyik profi, befutott színészt leköröz...


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 2)

Anikó egyértelműen elismert jó hangú jó tempójú olvasó, semmi éles hang.
*De nem,ezért jöttem hanem
Egy igazi intellektuális, csavaros rejtélyes,
Tele háttér titkokat jól ismerő író
Fellebbentett szürke zóna bemutatással*

Mesterkém játszmát hallgatok.
Csodásan tud írni ilyet, alig van pofozkodás mégis dermesztően feszült
Az író *Frederick Forsyth * Edgar Allan Poe-díjas
A kémregény címe: _A negyedik jegyzőkönyv
filmen: A negyedik záradék_


A tartalma egy meghalt csodás könyvismertetőtől* Legeza Ilona*
A kémregény 1987-ben játszódik, de Forsyth még 1984-ben írta, tehát az _SZKP_ nagyhatalmú főtitkára, aki rengeteg jelből kikövetkeztethetően Andropov, akit a valósággal ellentétesen a regénybeli szovjet orvosoknak sikerült életbem tartaniuk. Ez az elképzelt főtitkár szeretné elérni, hogy 1987-ben a brit választásokat a munkáspárt nyerje meg, majd a párt baloldali elkötelezettségű tagjai hajtsák végre a lenini típusú fordulatot és kiáltsák ki a proletárdiktatúrát. Ezt a választási győzelmet segítendő egy titkos bizottság kidolgoz egy különös tervet.

A titkos terv annyira titkos hogy annak végrehajtásából még a _KGB_-t is kizárják, a terv egyszemélyű koordinátora Kim Philby, a híres-hírhedt angol sztárkém, aki akkor már hosszú ideje Moszkvában él. A nagyszabású terv lényege, hogy a Szovjetunióból egy kisebb méretű atombombát alkatrészként Angliába csempésznek, majd az összeszerelés után egy amerikai repülőtámaszpont közvetlen közelében felrobbantják. A robbanás nyomán - így spekulálnak a terv készítői - a baloldali békemozgalmak nagyon megerősödnek, mert íme kiderül, hogy az ilyen katasztrófák megakadályozására az egyetlen mód az egyoldalú nukleáris leszerelés, hiszen most is véletlenül robbant fel az amerikaiak atombombája amellyel a repülőgépek fel vannak szerelve.
A terv végrehajtása szép sorrendben folydogál, de az angol kémelhárítás nem túlságosan magas rangú tisztje, bizonyos Preston gyanút fog, s ezzel elkezdődik a titkos hajsza, amely végül is a sötét szándékú terv bukásához vezet.
A végig nagyfeszültségű kémregényben az író mesterien keveri a valós és a kitalált tényeket.

A könyvet fel fogom tölteni: #715  
De ez nem való mindenkinek csak a jó hallgatóknak
ez nem fantassy ez nem ezoteria
Ez szövevényes kémregény
Csak az arra avatottak hallgassák



Frederick Forsyth ebben a – 80-as években játszódó – briliáns regényében a szovjet és a brit titkosszolgálat ravasz, kegyetlen és hallatlanul izgalmas párharcának egy fejezetét villantja fel. A Nagy-Britannia aláásására irányuló pokoli terv tulajdonképpen nem is a KGB Első (hírszerzési) Főcsoportfőnökségétől indul ki, hanem a szovjet titkosszolgálat volt fejétől, az SZKP KB tolószékhez kötött, idős főtitkárától, akiben nem nehéz felismerni Jurij Andropovot. Ragyogóan kiképzett „végrehajtójánál”, Petrovszkij őrnagynál talán csak az MI5 (a brit elárítás) és az annál is titkosabb MI6, más néven a SIS (vagyis a Secret Intelligence Service, a hírszerzés) emberei leleményesebbek. Rajtuk kívül feltűnnek a regényben az amerikai, a dél-afrikai, a nyugatnémet, a csehszlovák, a lengyel titkosszolgálatok ügynökei, futárai, összekötői is. Forsyth belülről ismeri ezt a világot: a londoni Charles Streeten található brit biztonsági szolgálatot csakúgy, mint a szovjet hírszerzés Moszkva melletti, jaszenyevói központját. A tét nem csekély: az atomsorompó-szerződéshez csatolt jegyzőkönyv betartatásától, illetve megsértésétől százezrek élete függhet. A tucatnyi országban példátlan népszerűségi rekordokat felállító bestseller.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 8)

Úgy érzem időszerű kiemelnem azt a könyvet
Ami méltatlanul nem értékelt volt valamiért mások által.
Szerintem nem jutottak odáig a történetben hogy történet vigye a felolvasót.
*John Gilstrap - Nathan futása*
Én mindkettőt értékelni voltam képes
Vitte a könyv a felolvasót
És számomra nagyon szerethető a könyv és a felolvasó is
Örökké Ő marad az ki megajándékozott ezzel a könyvvel
*Boldog nyugdíjas éveket kívánok neki és mégboldogabb karácsonyokat
 Felolvassa: Angel*



Lebilincselő olvasmány ez a könyv, a krimiirodalom egyik legfeszesebben megszerkesztett, legdrámaibb alkotása, nem csoda, ha egyik napról a másikra világsiker és potenciális filmsiker is lett. Hőse egy „jó családból” származó, ám árván maradt tizenkét éves kisfiú, aki a fiatalkorúak börtönébe kerül, s ott, a magánzárkában megöl egy őrt, majd elmenekül. S ahogy elkezdődik Nathan „futása”, hihetetlen irammal kezd száguldani a történet. Ez a könyv egyébként sem múló olvasmány. Nathan alakja rendkívül rokonszenves, felzaklató, és maradandó tényezőként rakódik le az olvasó emlékezetében.

És igen érzelmesen képes átadni a felolvasó pont úgy mint a leírás amit tartalmaz.
Még ha ezt többen nem is vették észre


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 10)

Ez egy elmélkedés és bizonyítás miként romlott el a hangoskönyv az írottól zavarosabbá válva
Kodolányi János-A vas fiai kapcsán

*És most lett új téma a régiből*
Egyik kérdés mit tartalmaz ez a hangoskönyv.
És innen jön komoly és dühöngő kritikám:
A hangoskönyv elején kellene legyen egy fülszöveg ami fontos egy katalogizáláshoz és hogy mit tartalmaz
A komoly időkben amikor még nem loptak hangoskönyveket önjelölt megosztók
A MVGYOSZ tökéletes munkát végzett* kategorizálásban*
Erre jöttek belenyúlók és átalakították a kazettás szerkezetet más tagolássá
*És kivették a hangos katalógus cédulát*
E nélkül szinte képtelenség megállapítani mi van közzétéve
____________________
Itt tér vissza azokra kik ezt művelték
Bodor Tibor precíz volt.
Ő biztos ebben nem tévedett.
Úgy kezdődik A Vas fiai I kötet I.rész I. fejezet
És innen már belép a baj
*Mert már sem tudjuk ez mennyi könyv*
A Vas fiai 10 részre tagolódik (írottan)
*Egy kiadási verzió szerint*
De utána megjelentek a könyvkiadók és elkezdték trilógiának összekapcsolni.
*Míg más kiadók kiadták egyben*
Teljessé téve a káoszt
Itt visszatár a hangoskönyvhöz a mérgem
Nem tudjuk a Bodor melyik kiadást olvasta fel
*Hangzó könyvből tartalmat visszanyerni én nem tudok*
A félresikeredett önjelölt trehány *átszerkesztők megosztásaikban *kihagytak információkat és szakaszokat.
Nézzük én még mit tapasztaltam túl pontosat Nem
Mert jókat aludtam közben
*De halottam II kötet bemondást
_______________
Halottam barát jön a szamáron mondatokat*
És latint emlegetni.
Nos ez ár lehet akár Julianus barát másik könyv
Feladja a gyanút Az egy könyvben kiadott 3 kötetű verziót olvasta
Sőt akár benne lehet
A vas fiai
Julianus barát
Boldog Margit
*Mindezt azért mert megbolondult as világ a kiadóktól a megosztókig*

Én meg nem tudom megfejteni mert túl hosszú ahhoz hogy ébren és teljes odafigyeléssel észrevegyem Bodor mikor olvas be könyv vagy kötet-váltást
Még egy hiba ami a vakoktól ered
Nem fejezeteknél tartanak fájl váltást hanem ahogy lejárt a 30 perces kazetta
*És az gyakran egy fejezet közben van*
A kazettán még szerepelt felolvasás "Vége a x számú kazetta "A oldalának"
*Utána ez bedigitalizálták és valakik kivették belőle ezt zavaró de fontos szakaszt*

Így romlott el a hangoskönyv terjesztés
És ezt a könyvet csak úgy lehetne kitisztázni valódi információkra
1. Egy programmal írott verzióra alakítani
abban lehet keresni kulcsszavakra
és* megtalálja miket mond be Bodor és hol tart elválasztó szünetet*
Elválasztó szünetet megtalálni hang kezelő programmal nem feltétlen elég
Mindkettő kell(az írottá alakítás is)
*Nos ennyit baltáztak el a hangoskönyv terjesztésben és készítésben és átalakításban résztvevők az eredetitől indulva.*
(Mind azt képzelte javít)


----------



## balacy (2022 December 12)

Mit hallgatok most?

Laura Gallego García
Az Ellenállás (Az Idhún emlékezete 1.) 

Aznap, amikor Idhúnon bekövetkezett a három nap és a három hold együttállása, Ashran, a fekete mágus kaparintotta meg a hatalmat a bolygón. Ezután a mi világunkban egy Idhúnról menekült harcos és egy varázsló megalakította az Ellenállást, ahová Jack és Victoria, a két, Földön született kamasz is tartozik. A csoport célja, hogy végezzenek a szárnyas kígyók birodalmával, ám Ashran a Földre küldi Kirtasht, a fiatal és kegyetlen gyilkost, aki mindent megtesz, hogy küldetésüket megakadályozza. Sokkal több van benned, mint amiről tudsz.

Tipikus tini fantasy, kellemes meseszövéssel. A történet egyszerű, nagyon alkalmas arra, hogy ellazuljon az ember hallgatás közben. 
Anikó olvassa fel, így a hangja és az előadásmódja nem kíván bemutatást: pontosan azt a színvonalat hozza amit megszoktunk: szuper!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 20)

Bohumil Hrabal Házimuri című könyvét hallgatom Bánsági Ildikó előadásában. Ajánlom mindenkinek! Tökéletes felolvasás, ezt a három könyvet nagyon fogom szeretni és többször befogom tenni a lejátszóba. 
Hálás vagyok balacynak, hogy az összes Hrabal könyvet önzetlenül megosztotta!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 20)

Beka Holt írta:


> Hálás vagyok balacynak, hogy az összes Hrabal könyvet önzetlenül megosztotta!


Még ez is hangoskönyvről beszélés
Éppen csak
Bár az nem hangoskönyv hanem hangjátéknak írta Ő maga
És ezért sem felolvasott könyv:
Hanem Bohumil Hrabal Házimuri című könyvéből készült szerkesztett átértelmezett előadás Bánsági Ildikó és mások által eljátszva


Eliska, azaz Pipszi - Bánsági Ildikó,
Hrabal, azaz a doktor, Vajda László
A felvételt Kosárszky Péter és Pápay Mónika készítette
Zenei szerkesztő: Herczeg László
Szerkesztő: Gartner Éva
Rendező: Markovits Ferenc


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 20)

Két fejezet között zenei betét, korhű zene, (nem zavaróan hangos) női elbeszélő, időnként megszólal a férfi szereplő is, mindezt profik előadásában úgy, hogy az írott könyv minden egyes szava hallható! Hát igen, nálam ez is felolvasás!
Amatőröktől is hallottam olyan könyvet ahol ketten olvasták fel az adott könyvet, ott is volt zene. No, mindegy, utolsó eset amikor arról írok éppen mit hallgatok!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Amatőröktől is hallottam olyan könyvet ahol ketten olvasták fel az adott könyvet, ott is volt zene.


Nehéz kategorizálni műfajokat
Amikor több előadót írtam akkor eszembe jutott a Marsi
Két előadó és hangeffekt is van.
Mégsem átszerkesztett hanem a könyvet felolvasták de ketten
Ettől még műfajilag hangoskönyv maradt
Igaz annyira jól sikerült.Majdnem hangjáték lett
a külön megbízott rendező és dramaturggal lesz rendezett
Meghatározás:
A modern definíciója _dramaturg_ gyakran vitatkoznak arról, hogy ez a munka milyen konkrét feladatokat végez, egyesek a rendező és a színészek közötti hídként határozzák meg, mások pedig úgy határozzák meg, mint aki meghatározza a színdarabok és műsorok jelentését a színészek számára, mások pedig azt állítják, hogy még ők sem Nincs teljesen meghatározva a munkájuk. Ez az ellentmondás a dramaturgiák között valószínűleg a hivatalos történelmi meghatározás hiánya, és a színház, a rendező, a készülő előadás és a színészek függvényében a dramaturgiák sokféle feladatának felkérésére szolgálhat.
---
A *dramaturg* irodalmi tanácsadó vagy szerkesztő a színház, opera, vagy filmgyártó cég, amely szkripteket, librettókat, szövegeket és nyomtatott programokat kutat, válogat, adaptál, szerkeszt és értelmez (vagy másoknak segít ezekben a feladatokban), konzultál a szerzőkkel és nem közkapcsolatok munka

Nos hát a hangoskönyv az nem hangjáték
Natúrabb könyvűbb. Kevesebben alkotják
Majdnem natúr felolvasás.
a zenéi betétekkel szét lehet csapatni
A hangeffektekkel is.
Olvastam itt olyan hozzászólást: van akinél túl hosszú a zenei betét
Igen igazat adok a túl cikornyázással szétcsapatható a könyv
Persze arány és jó érzékkel nem
Épp most hallgattam egy QQCS842 könyvet
Ami annak ellenére hogy ő finoman bánik vele mégis túlzó lett és nem odaillő
A könyv igen jó de a zene nem: Lee Child: Ne add fel könnyen
Ennyire nem könnyű jó hangoskönyvet csinálni


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> No, mindegy, utolsó eset amikor arról írok éppen mit hallgatok!


Ennek nincs köze ahhoz hogy miként állapítják meg a műfajokat
Előbb definiálják hogy mi a különbség közöttük
Pl. Tánc és táncjáték között is van különbség
A port.hu pedig közfelháborodásra is keveri a műfajokat drámának ír vígjátékot
vígjátéknak ír társadalmi drámákat
_társadalmi dráma_ és a szociografikus riportdráma is különbség
1843 nevezetes fordulópont reformkori drámairodalmunkban. Azok a társadalmi erők, amelyek a politikai vígjáték kialakulásához vezettek, életre hívták a két másik korszerű műfajt: a _társadalmi színművet_ és a _népszínművet_ is
Épp csak arra mutatok rá fűfaji különbség a hangoskönyv és rádióra alkalmazottság
*És mendennek nincs köze ahhoz
hogy leírd mit hallgatsz*
Sőt ahhoz sincs hogy elmondd hogy tetszett.
És lehet másnak meg nem tetszett
*Biztos olvastál már Port.hu kommenteket*
Biztos olvastattál már YouTube kommenteket
Összevetik kinek miért és mi tetszett
Ez itt is olyan
Neki tetszett



Mikulás felfogás is van sokféle
Nekem az alábbi ájtatos
:


Az alábbi meg humoros


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 22)

Beka Holt írta:


> utolsó eset amikor arról írok éppen mit hallgatok!


Akkor hallgatsz(könyvet)
Mi történik ha ilyet csinálsz?
Mi zajlik egy nőben mikor orrot huzigál?







De most, hogy valami isteni kegyelem – és nem Ceci néni – jóvoltából úgy tűnik, a kórság nem viszi el a komplett magyarságot, kinyílt a nemzetvezető csipája nagyon. Bár ez csak a hazai vizekre vonatkozik, mert Brüsszelbe nem fáradt el őkegyelmessége. Ott nem lehetett volna szemkilövetőztetni, boldogkarácsonyozni.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 22)

balacy írta:


> Bónusz:
> 
> Kérésre felkerült egy adag Hrabal. és itt is megosztom:
> 
> ...


Ezt a *Bohumil Hrabal*_-t _én is letöltöm 
az ott
*Több mint ami nekem volt*


----------



## magdolna 58 (2022 December 22)

Áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok, köszönöm a sok-sok megosztott hangoskönyvet!


----------



## balacy (2022 December 23)

Mit hallgatok most?

Elkezdtem az “Ütős kisregények - Válogatás Rejtő Jenő írásaiból” rádiószínházi művet. 
A múlt hónapban adták, és pár kisebb regényét dolgozták fel. A legtöbbet már felolvasásban is hallottam, olvastam is. 

A feldolgozásról: szerintem nagyon jól eltalálták a dramaturgiát, nem csonkolták meg a történetet, így követhető és élvezhető. Talán jobb is így előadva, mint hangoskönyvben. A szereplőket is jól megszemélyesítették az előadók, így életszerű és kellemes az előadás.  

Örömmel látom, hogy az elmúlt években nagyon sok jó és új rádiószínházi anyag készült. Nem csak a novellák (rövidebb művek) felolvasása, hanem a minőségi rádiószínházi hangjátékok is terítékre kerültek. A Kulissza bevezetésével pedig a művekről, szerzőkről is megtudhatunk sok érdekességet.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 23)

balacy írta:


> nagyon jól eltalálták a dramaturgiát, nem csonkolták meg a történetet, így követhető és élvezhető. Talán jobb is így előadva, mint hangoskönyvben.


Én elhiszem neked.Hogy az alapfeltételt jól megcsinálták
De aki rajong a natúr hangoskönyvért.A nem szerep-játszottért
Az nem mond olyat.
De majd kiderül hallgatás után.
*Kipróbálom*
_____________________________________________
Most egy erről levált témát kérdezek tőled:
Valóban lekorlátozta a mega a letöltést
Valóban pénzessé tette?
Idő és méret korláttal?
Most nem látom a tegnapi pénzes felhívást.
Ahova betettem* onnan meg kitörölte *a topik gazda ott valóban nem volt jó helyen mert beszélgetés
Most egy zipre vonatkozó üzenetet látok a Megán
Az alábbit(*de jön lefelé*)




Mit akart tegnap?
A tegnapinál visszaszámláló óra is volt:


----------



## balacy (2022 December 23)

“Valóban lekorlátozta a mega a letöltést
Valóban pénzessé tette?
Idő és méret korláttal?”

A mega.nz a letöltést korlátozza, de a korlát folyamatosan felszabadul.

A letöltési mennyiséget - ha jól emlékszem 5Giga per nap egy IP címről, azaz elvileg ennél többet egy nap nem tudsz leszedni. Elvileg, mert van amikor nem korlátozza le. Ilyenkor érdemes a mega.nz saját programját használni, ami automatikusan folytatja a letöltést, ha újra letölthetsz. Általában nem kell megvárni a 24 óra elteltét, előbb is elindulhat. 
A másik korlát, ha egy megosztást sokan akarnak leszedni, akkor ott is belép egy korlátozás. Ennek az algoritmusát nem ismerem. 
A harmadik lehetséges probléma, ha van olyan mega tárhelyed, ami 90%-os töltöttségű és be vagy jelentkezve arra, akkor időnként feldobja, hogy tele vagy és jó lenne, ha vennél még tárhelyet.

A zip-es dolog: nem tömörítve szedd le, akkor nem fog siránkozni. Alapvetően nem lesz gondod akkor sem, ha zip-elve, tömörítvényként szeded le az egész könyvtárat, mert általában a legtöbb op.rendszer kezeli, de lehetnek régebbiekkel gondjaid, ha a nagy fájlokat nem kezeli a fájlrendszer.
Amúgy meg a mega ad egy asztali programot, azt kell használni, mert az erre van kitalálva.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 23)

balacy írta:


> A letöltési mennyiséget - ha jól emlékszem 5Giga per nap egy IP címről, azaz elvileg ennél többet egy nap nem tudsz leszedni.



Inkább 2GB nem?





Most sem jött le
De most miattam
Kiléptem és megszakadt
Majd újra belépve már nem engedte


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 23)

balacy írta:


> A zip-es dolog: nem tömörítve szedd le, akkor nem fog siránkozni. Alapvetően nem lesz gondod akkor sem, ha zip-elve, tömörítvényként szeded le az egész könyvtárat, mert általában a legtöbb op.rendszer kezeli, de lehetnek régebbiekkel gondjaid, ha a nagy fájlokat nem kezeli a fájlrendszer.
> Amúgy meg a mega ad egy asztali programot, azt kell használni, mert az erre van kitalálva.


Remélhetőleg
De kimondom asztali PC programját használva is kiírta lejárt a quota
Ez tegnap volt
Azt teljesen jól mondod:A saját programja tudná folytatni
De még gyakorolni kell mert nem a zipet hozza hanem mindet egyénkét.
Jó és hozzáértő tanácsot máskor is kérünk.
A quota most is fenn áll és* itt 5GB van kiírva*
Ez a mai nap: a tegnap megszakadtak folytatása


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 23)

A Mega írja a quotákról:
google fordítása


Bevezetés​ 
Az „átvitel” a fájlok felhőből történő letöltése által felhasznált adatmennyiség. A „tárhely” a fájlok által a felhőben elfoglalt hely mennyisége.

Korlátok​ 
Az infrastruktúra túlterhelésének elkerülése érdekében a MEGA átviteli korlátot ír elő. Ingyenes fiókok esetén ez a korlát számos tényezőtől függ, például a földrajzi régiótól és a hálózat általános kihasználtságától. Az Ön IP-címéről az elmúlt hat órában letöltött adatok mennyisége alapján kerül végrehajtásra. Ha ez az összeg meghaladja az érvényes korlátot, lehetősége van várni, vagy további átutalási kvótát vásárolni, ha Pro-fiókra vált .

Összefoglalni:


A Free felhasználók számára korlátozott az IP-ről hat óra alatt letölthető adatmennyiség.
A fájlok feltöltése kimeríti a tárhelykvótáját, de nem az átviteli kvótát.
Azonnal felhasználhatja Pro-fiókja teljes átutalási kvótáját: Ha havonta fizet, azonnal felhasználhatja a teljes havi kvótát. Ha évente fizet, azonnal felhasználhatja az egész éves kvótát.
A Pro-fiókok átviteli kvótájuk egy részét az általuk létrehozott linkeket ingyenesen letöltő felhasználók számára is elérhetővé tehetik (konfigurálható, alapértelmezés szerint 25%).
 
Hogyan történik a letöltések kiszámítása?​ 
A MEGA az elmúlt hat órában az IP-címükre továbbított adatok alapján számítja ki a letöltési átviteli engedményeket (ingyenes és nem MEGA-fiókkal rendelkező felhasználók számára).

Megszakadt transzferek​ 
A MEGA-nak nincs fix kvótakorlátja. Az átvitelek automatikusan folytatódnak, ha a kvóta túllépése megoldódik. Nem kell semmit tennie.

Vásárlási kvóta​ 
Ha további tárhelyet és átviteli kvótát szeretne hozzáadni fiókjához, megvásárolhatja valamelyik Pro -csomagunkat . Nincs hosszú távú kötelezettség – bármikor lemondhatja.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 23)

magdolna 58 írta:


> Áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok, köszönöm a sok-sok megosztott hangoskönyvet!


Befutott az első lesz még sok hasonló?
Mert ilyenekkel tele lesz mint beszélgetés.
És ha én is kívánok és még száz?




Áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok, köszönöm a sok-sok megosztott hangoskönyvet!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 24)

Csendes meghitt ünnepet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 24)

Mit jelent az, hogy az ogrék olyanok, mint a hagyma?


Az első „Shrek” filmben Szamár és Shrek szereplői arról beszélgetnek, hogy az ogréknak olyan rétegei vannak, mint a hagyma és a sütemények. Ez azt jelenti, hogy több van




gobertpartners.com





A felső Képen lévő Mikulás is olyan mint a hagyma.Összetett jellemű.
A nézőtől függ mit lát.
Mi van felül a Mikulásban?
Az álszent jóságos és alatta a csizmát elvivő?
Attól függ képes vagy e meglátni.Milyenek a rétegek








merlynthewizard







canadahun.com




És milyen a Szamár?
Édes-báj és semmit se értő de tenyérbe mászó?
Maga a behízelgő alakoskodás?
Megint attól függ ki mit lát?
Karácsony? na durr!
*Inkább hallgatok Professor hangoskönyvet*
Nem rádió játék.Nem alkalmazták.
Ő maga csinálta.
És igazán tudja mi az arányosság
Még zenei betéteket sem rontja el
A Sharpe után Ezt várom:

Az UTOLSÓ KIRÁLYSÁG eseményeinek megírásakor 
*Bernard Cornwell*​azt mondja: „Igyekszem belefoglalni azokat a nagyobb eseményeket, amelyeket Alfréd király Angolszász Krónikája említ, de nincs elég ahhoz, hogy egy rövid történetet kitaláljon. Íróként többet kell kitalálnom. Általában a Krónikából és más történetekből választok ki fontos pontokat, és bővítem azokat. "


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 26)

Felbecsülhetetlen kincset találtam balacy feltöltései között! Egy 1938-ban felvett hangjátékot!
Madách Imre - Az ember tragédiája - három felvonásban
Szereposztás


Spoiler



Címkék: hangjáték
Előadó: Több előadó
Album címe: Madách Imre - Az ember tragédiája - három felvonásban
Megjelenés éve: 1938
Szereposztás:
Ádám - Abonyi Géza,
Éva - Tasnády Ilona,
Lucifer - Uray Tivadar,
az Úr hangja - Szende Ferenc,
Gábor főangyal - Littassy György,
Mihály főangyal - Hidas Mihály,
Ráfael főangyal - Mészáros Erzsébet,
Cherub - Mester Ilona,
rabszolga - Kovács Károly,
Kimon - Dévényi Laci,
első a népből - Abonyi Tivadar,
második a népből - Szilassy Gyula,
harmadik a népből - Matány Antal,
negyedik a népből - Mátray József,
első demagóg - Földényi László,
második demagóg - Bodnár Jenő,
első polgár - Vértes Lajos,
második polgár - Baksa Soós László,
Crispos - Bazsay Lajos,
Thersites - Baló Elemér,
Catulus - Kovács Károly,
Cluvia - Eyssen Irén,
Hippia - Lukács Margit,
Péter apostol - Táray Ferenc,
első bizánci polgár - Abonyi Tivadar,
második bizánci polgár - Szilassy Gyula,
harmadik bizánci polgár - Matány Antal,
negyedik bizánci polgár - Mátray József,
patriarcha - Ajtay Andor,
egy agg eretnek - Földényi László,
a barát - Bodnár Jenő,
Helene - Lukács Margit,
a csontváz - Vértes Lajos,
első udvaronc - Balázs Samu,
második udvaronc - Tassy András,
harmadik udvaronc - Kovács Károly,
negyedik udvaronc - Ajtay Andor,
ötödik udvaronc - Koltay Gyula,
Rudolf császár - Baló Elemér,
a tiszt - Szabó Sándor,
egy sans-culotte - Vértes Lajos,
a marquis - Kovács Károly,
I. a népből - Abonyi Tivadar,
II. a népből - Szilassy Gyula,
III. a népből - Matány Antal,
IV. a népből - Mátray József,
Saint-Just - Forgách Antal,
Robespierre - Baló Elemér,
a bábjátékos - Pethes Ferenc,
a kislány - Bánky Zsuzsa,
egy anya - Zala Karola,
egy leány - Szathmáry Margit,
egy ékszerárús - Matány Antal,
első polgárlány - Fónay Márta,
második polgárlány - Mester Ilona,
korcsmáros - Dózsa István,
első munkás - Vértes Lajos,
második munkás - Mátray József,
harmadik munkás - Koltay Gyula,
első koldus - Balázs Samu,
második koldus - Bazsay Lajos,
katona - Szabó Sándor,
első mesterlegény - Baló Elemér,
második mesterlegény - Szilassy Gyula,
egy kéjhölgy - Nagykovácsi Ilona,
a zenész - Tassy András,
egy árús - Forgách Antal,
másik árús - Abonyi Tivadar,
anya - Nagy Teréz,
cigányasszony - Márkus Emilia,
első tanuló - Kenessey Ferenc,
második tanuló - Pásztor János,
harmadik tanuló - Lázár Gida,
első gyáros - Onódy Ákos,
második gyáros - Ajtay Andor,
a nyegle - Pethes Sándor,
tudós - Várkonyi Zoltán,
az aggastyán - Pethes Sándor,
Luther - Földényi László,
Cassius - Ajtay Andor,
Michel-Angelo - Vértes Lajos,
Plátó - Baló Elemér,
a Föld szellemének szava - Onódy Ákos,
az eszkimó - Kovács Károly,


Közreműködött: Budapesti Hangversenyzenekar, Budapesti Opera- és Hangversenykórus, Karigazgató Káldy László;
A kísérőzenét szerezte és a Budapesti Hangversenyzenekart vezényli Farkas Ferenc.
Társrendező: Both Béla, Kiszely Gyula és Barsi Ödön.
Rendező: dr. Németh Antal.
Az előadást ismerteti: dr. Sztankovich Viktor.
A bevezető szöveget elmondja a rendező.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 26)

Beka Holt írta:


> találtam


Hát igen, arra is sor kerül
De most előző élmény megosztásodhoz szólok
Hrabal és Bánsági



Eliska, azaz Pipszi - Bánsági Ildikó,
Hrabal, azaz a doktor, Vajda László
Igen élvezetes hallgatni való
*No nem Hrabal volt jó épp most*
Hanen Bánsági Ildikó
Meg kell mondanom sose kedvelten Bánsági Ildikó-t riport filmekből
Olyan nyifi nyafi mimóza jött át kinek gondja van mindennel a való életben.
De a "Házimurikat" hallgatva
Annyira jól adta a suttogó mély-érzelmes beszédével amit kellett szinte érezhető volt forró lehelete
Az egész egy habcsókra emlékeztetett.
De nem higgyem hogy csak ezt tud
Másik fejezetben volt Ő harsány is.
Nem hiába lett Ő is a nemzet színésze
Szóval jó volt a Hrabal előadás mint hangjáték
És mint hangjáték is kiválóan volt megcsinálva
Szépen választott korhű zenei összekötő.
Vajda László is kellemes volt

_Ő korán elhunyt Ő hangoskönyvet nem csinált De szinkront sokat
Talán látta valaki: Asterix sorozatból *Abraracourcix* szinkronja_


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 27)

*Elkészült és elérhető*

John Sandford – Hideg vér (Lucas Davenport 5.)





Ezúttal Davenport egy vidéki kisváros seriffjének segít egy borzalmas családgyilkosság felderítésében. A skandináv krimikre hajazó történet a klasszikus szemszögben játszódik. Az olvasó a regény végéig nem tudja ki a gyilkos.

Természetesen Lucas megismerkedik az új szerelmével
Közben a hideg téli környezet, a vidéki hangulat teljesen magával ragad. Ahogy kezdik sarokba szorítani a gyilkost, a hullák száma is növekszik, az idő pedig szorít


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 27)

balacy írta:


> Rádiós anyag:
> 
> Heltai Jenő - A néma levente - Színházi közvetítés
> Henrik Ibsen - Nóra - Színházi közvetítés
> ...


Persze hogy vegyes anyag hisz nem is rádiós anyag
Hunyady Sándor - Szappanos, meleg víz - Hangjáték
Nem hangjáték Henem Evila régebbi Hangoskönyve
És gyanúm
Hunyady Sándor - Női uszoda - Hangjáték
Ez is hangoskönyv
Mindkettőt Evila az én kérésemre olvasta fel hangoskönyvnek
Zavar hogy bedugod rádiós anyagnak *elégtelen információval a szerzőre*
És hamis olyan módon: "nem mindegyik a te vágásod"sima csúsztatás(még ha igaz is
Fel kell tüntetni a szerzőt
Itt már írtunk róla:* #1,144
És : #503*




Az alábbi könyv két novellája volt








szurtos cigány-lány sorsa félig még gyermek félig már nő


----------



## balacy (2022 December 28)

Köszönöm megtisztelő reagálásodat, a héten átgondolom a témát. Túl sok a negatív zaj a térben, kevés a megosztott anyag mástól.


----------



## balacy (2022 December 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## balacy (2022 December 29)

Mit hallgattam?

A láthatatlan kolostor (Leslie L. Lawrence 21.)​
Közeledik a tél Ladakhban, a Világ Tetején, Tharpaling kolostorához. A hideg szelek ködöt hoznak, esőt, és néhány gyilkosságot. McAllisterre ráomlik a háztető, Henderson doktornak levarázsolják a törpék a búbot a homlokáról, néhány halott kisétál a temetőből, néhány élőt megfojtanak, Leslie L. Lawrence pedig szájában elmaradhatatlan pipájával, kezébe veszi .38‑as Smith and Wessonjával nyomozni kezd, hogy megoldja a láthatatlan kolostor rejtélyét.

A történet jó, bár a Szindzse szeme, a Gyűlölet fája szintjét nem éri el. 

Ami érdekesebb, ezt gépi felolvasásban hallgattam, egy youtuber készíti el ezeket. Bár nem rádiószínházi minőség, de pár amatőr felolvasó szintjét eléri a gépi felolvasás. Én nagy ritkán nézek rá a gépi felolvasásra, de erős fejlődést tapasztalok. Ahogy terjed és egyre jobb lesz, úgy kerülnek fel a könyvek gépi hangon is.
Nagyon jó lenne, ha ez az irányvonal egyre erősebben képviseltetné magát, mert így nem lesz kitéve a hallgatóság a felolvasó ízlésének.


----------



## balacy (2022 December 29)

Amit elkezdtem, az egy egészen más téma:

Varázsdoboz
mesés irodalom
Móra Ferenc: Kincskereső kisködmön
Felolvassa: Kaszás Gergő
Zenei szerkesztő: Dévény Mária
Hangmérnök: Horváth János
Rendező: Tar Éva
Szerkesztő: Varga Andrea 

Ez a Katolikus Rádióban ment, az archivumban még egy ideig elérhető, 23 részes*, a történet ismert, így arról nem kell sokat írni: kellemes, egyszerű, és pontosan arra jó, hogy ellazuljunk a hallgatás közben. A felolvasót sem kell bemutatni, hiszen sokszor szerepelt a megosztásokban a hangja. Nagyon jó választás, a hangszíne és az olvasási stílusa illik a témához. Pontosan eltalálta a kicsit "békebeli", mesélő, történetmondó tónust. 

*azaz elég rég indult, nemrég lett vége, így picit több, mint egy hónap múlva lekerül az archívumukból. és az MKR-ről nem lehet trükközéssel sem leszedni a régebbieket


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

balacy írta:


> de pár amatőr felolvasó szintjét eléri a gépi felolvasás.


ez nem lehet mérce
Nem dadogós Quasimodo-hoz mérjük_._
úgyis kihallik hogy szörnyű
*Ott derült ki*
Némely 5 perc hírességre vágyó
Indított hangoskönyvek közzétevését a youtube-n
Egy ismerősöm adott linket hallgassuk meg mert valami borzalmas rosszul olvas fel valaki.
Első benyomásom: borzalmas hogy egy hangmagasságon azonos rövid szaggatott mondatokkal olvas.
És még aki adta a linket mondta: hibásan mond még magyar szavakat is.
Ekkor kezdett már, úgy az összjelből gyanús lenni
Az a nagyon rossz, ez nem ember hanem gépi felolvasásnak a fejlettebb szintje.
*Addig amíg észreveszem: nincs olyan hogy jó gépi felolvasás
És emezt sose éri el:*


balacy írta:


> Nagyon jó választás, a hangszíne és az olvasási stílusa illik a témához. Pontosan eltalálta a kicsit "békebeli", mesélő, történetmondó tónust.


Nem dadogós Quasimodo-hoz mérjük_. _a szépet
*Inkább* Anikó olvas és professorhoz és gépészhez és Molnár Piroskához
Rudolf Péterhez
*Amíg terem emberi felolvasó.*
Ne gépiesedjünk, 5 perc hírességért *aki abban sütkérezik hangoskönyvet csinált* egy program kezelésével
Majd akkor ha énekelni is képes lesz a felolvasó program
Piros hó az égből
Addig meg: belső terjesztésre rokonnak ki nem lát
De oda is jobb volna mellé ülnie és személyesen felolvasnia
Többet a úgy mintha mű-sütiket(illatra elmegy ízre semmi) dolgokkal traktálná.
Vagy látónak sms-t küldve köszöntené fel.


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 29)

Gépi szövegfelolvasás minta:

Csatolás megtekintése Microsoft Azure Noémi hangminta.Mp3

Elég nehéz lenne belekötni.
Hetente több könyvet olvastatok fel, amiket soha nem teszek fel az internetre.
Ahogy előttem is írták, így nem csak a felolvasók kedvenceit hallgathatom, és egyre nagyobb részben önellátó vagyok.
A Moly statisztikáit nem lehet mindig alapnak tekinteni.
A talán legjobb Jack Reacher könyv (Lee Child - Elvarázsolt dollárok) 86%-on áll.
Egy kezdő magyar író futottak még kategóriába sorolható romantikus krimije pedig 98%-ot ér.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> amiket soha nem teszek fel az internetre.


Azt jól teszed
Most néztem meg az ncore-t csak ott 250 könyv van
És előtte írtam Csak Bodor 1000 felettit olvasott fel
Az amit én begyűjtöttem vegyest az 500
*Ne mondja senki hogy nem talál 20 évre való hallgatni valót*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> A Moly statisztikáit nem lehet mindig alapnak tekinteni.
> A talán legjobb Jack Reacher könyv (Lee Child - Elvarázsolt dollárok) 86%-on áll.


Ebben mi a nem jó kimutatás?
Vagy talán nem 100% az a baj
Igen sikeres könyveknél
98% a maximum
A Lee Child értékelése sikerességi alapon 86% igen jó
És nem az volt ténylegesen sem a legjobb könyv
Hanem az első filmre vitt!!
És mint látom 90%
Lee Child: Csak egy lövés* 90%*
16. Lee Child: Az ügy 90%
akkor mégiscsak a te értékelésed volt az egyéni
kettő is sikeresebb volt mint a te kedvenced
Az enyém a Csak egy lövés
*Ne abból indulj ki 
Ha le akarod szólni moly-t hogy nem egyezik veled*

Van még 4 Reacher könyv
Ami mint igen sikeres sorozat még nem került felolvasásra
Tájékoztatlak: A* professor nevű emberi felolvasó
Készül elolvasására*
dse a technikai bezsongottak a programokat kedvelők
Ne azt kiváló képességű felolvasót hallgassák meg ő csak a gépet hallgassa.
Én az emberi sokszínű alakításnál maradok
Te meg olvastasd fel a telefonkönyvet
*Mi még meg sem fogja közelíteni Kazal Lászlót*


*Kazal László* színész, érdemes művész (1966). Rákosi Szidi színiiskoláját végezte 1929-ben. Két éven át kisebb társulatokkal járta az országot, majd Budapesten táncdalokat énekelt és kartáncos lett a Király Színházban. Ezután a Bethlen téri Színházban lépett fel.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> Gépi szövegfelolvasás minta:


A Szeretett emberi hanglejtéshez képest 70%

Én az emberi sokszínű alakításnál maradok
Te meg olvastasd fel a telefonkönyvet géppel
*Mi még meg sem fogja közelíteni Kazal Lászlót*

*Ha kész vagy mutasd be*


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 29)

Van a fejlődésnek még egy fájó pontja.
A két népszerű és termékeny felolvasó jellemzően 45 kbps körüli adatsebességgel teszi közzé az anyagait.
Ennyire csekély adatsebességen a felolvasó jellegzetes hangjának a nagy része elvész.
Már régen feladtam, hogy a gyűjteményembe 320 kbps alatti anyagok nem szerepelhetnek.
A 128 kbps alatti hanganyag báncsa fülemet.
Tudom, hogy Sokol rádión is lehet hallgatni operákat és hangversenyeket, de mégis csak 2022 végén járunk.


----------



## balacy (2022 December 29)

Elkezdtem hallgatni, mert a családom érintett volt a témában:

Czinki Ferenc emlékezik, akit még gyerekként családjával több mint 70 évvel ezelőtt kitelepítettek a Hortobágyra
Szerkesztő: Pál Amanda
Hogyan látta, hogyan élte meg a kitelepítést az '50-es években egy Zala megyei hadiárva kisfiú? Czinki Ferenc a mai napig fel tudja idézni azokat a pillanatokat, amikor családjával mindenüket elvesztették egy pillanat alatt és a Hortobágyon kellett élniük, több más kitelepítettel együtt. 

A Magyar Katolikus Rádió több részes sorozata a kitelepítésekről. A téma szerencsére (sajnos, hogy megtörtént!) egyre nagyobb figyelmet kap, az egyik megosztásomban is volt a kitelepítésekről részlet, ha jól emlékszem ki is emeltem. 

Ez is hosszabb sorozat az "Ez volt a XX. század" kategóriában. Érdemes felvenni (ha érdekel a téma) mert saccolásom szerint egy hónap múlva már az első rész nem lesz fenn az oldalon. Ez az MKR, így még trükközni sem lehet vele, hogy az archiv tárhelyről direkt linkeléssel leszedi az ember. Vagy most, vagy...


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 29)

balacy írta:


> Elkezdtem hallgatni, mert a családom érintett volt a témában:
> 
> Czinki Ferenc emlékezik, akit még gyerekként családjával több mint 70 évvel ezelőtt kitelepítettek a Hortobágyra
> Szerkesztő: Pál Amanda
> ...


Éjjel hallgattam: Olvasólámpa - Naplók a vérzivatarból 
Az járt az eszemben hogy rád írok, ha van még hasonló légy szíves töltsd fel.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> Gépi szövegfelolvasás minta:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1901290
> 
> Elég nehéz lenne belekötni.


*Csak összehasonlításul mert nem érted másképp*
Csatolás megtekintése Microsoft Azure Noémi hangminta.Mp3

A fenti a gép
Csak megmutatom milyen egy szöveg ember által előadva
*Alá oda teszem a szöveget is olvastasd fel a géppel*

Csatolás megtekintése Az utánozhatatlan.mp3
– Ez itt a teljes küldetésnapló az 1. soltól a 6. solig, az MLE landolásától az MFE vészhelyzeti felszállásáig.

– Jó, és?

– Végigolvastam. Többször is. Sosem használták a pop sátrakat – az utolsó szónál megtört a nő hangja.

– Nos, hát... – mondta Venkat homlokráncolva. – Nyilván használták őket, csak nem készült róla naplóbejegyzés.

– Aktiváltak két vészhelyzeti pop sátrat, és nem szóltak senkinek?

– Hmm. Nem, ennek tényleg nincs sok értelme. Talán a vihar vacakolt a marsjárók rendszerével, és a sátrak automatikusan nyíltak ki.
*– És miután automatikusan kinyíltak, leválasztották magukat a járművekről, és szépen felsorakoztak egymástól húsz méterre?*
Venkat újra ránézett a képre.

– Hát, valahogy nyilván aktivizálódtak.

–* Miért tiszták a napelemek? – kérdezte Mindy a könnyeivel küszködve. – Volt egy óriási homokvihar, miért nem fedi homok az elemeket?*

– Talán a szél tisztára fújta őket? – vetette fel bizonytalanul Venkat.
– Említettem már, hogy nem találtam meg Watney testét? – szipogott a nő.
Venkat szeme tágra nyílt, és a képre bámult.

– Ó... – mondta csendesen. – Ó, Istenem...

_Ha ezt a felolvasást ugyanilyen érzelmesen elő tudja adni
Az a felolvasó gép
*Akkor cserélhető le az ember.*
Mert nem csak néhány alap hanglejtésből áll a beszéd
Azt képzelitek kérdő mondat elég_
Nincs is szükség hisz sok az önkéntes
És érzelmesebbek.Képesek játszani a hangjukkal
A gép nem tud énekelni sem (igaz én sem)
A lélektelen szöveget mint a telefonkönyv polka Kazal Lászlótól
ritmusra dallamra előadni se képes
Próbáljátok ki!!!
______________
Kaptok még egy lehetőséget nem kell hosszú dallam
*Kis kece lányom fehérbe vagyon, fehér a rózsa, kezébe vagyon. *
Nem kell tökéletes dallamnak lennie csak legyen imitáció
Sok felolvasó is inkább csak ritmizálja
Menni fog?


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 29)

Csatolás megtekintése A másik versenyző előadása.Mp3
Ez nem a szuper sakkozógép és a legjobb versenyző párharca.
Tévedés azt gondolni, hogy bárki le akarja cserélni az embereket.
Olyan könyveket olvastatok fel, amiket a felolvasók még tervbe sem vettek, nincs rá idejük, érdektelennek gondolják, még nem is tudnak róla.
Már sokszor írtam, hogy *nem kötelező*.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

.


kalimera írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1901314
> Ez nem a szuper sakkozógép és a legjobb versenyző párharca.
> Tévedés azt gondolni, hogy bárki le akarja cserélni az embereket.
> Olyan könyveket olvastatok fel, amiket a felolvasók még tervbe sem vettek, nincs rá idejük, érdektelennek gondolják, még nem is tudnak róla.
> Már sokszor írtam, hogy nem kötelező.


Kis kece lányom fehérbe vagyon, fehér a rózsa, kezébe vagyon
próbáld ki
*Azt se olvasták fel*
Legyen türelmed kivárni az új könyveket
És olvass magadnak
Ezt is kitalálták már
Fogod és a magadban olvasás őrömét is megteheted
Még natúrabb mint a felolvasó
A képzeleted jobban szárnyal.
Nem leszel program mániákus.

Csatolás megtekintése Microsoft Azure Noémi hangminta.Mp3
Csatolás megtekintése Az utánozhatatlan.mp3


Csatolás megtekintése Kis kece.mp3
Kis kece lányom fehérbe vagyon, fehér a rózsa, kezébe vagyon

Nem kell ennyire dallamosan
Élég ritmizáltan imitálva


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> Olyan könyveket olvastatok fel, amiket a felolvasók még tervbe sem vettek, nincs rá idejük, érdektelennek gondolják, még nem is tudnak róla.


Ez magán ügy
De ez hangoskönyves topik a Hangoskönyvek élményéről
Nem számoltál be hangoskönyv élményről
Már megint technikai témát nyomnál
De az nem érintheti olyan mélységben a Hangoskönyv élményt
Hogy programokról beszélj
Emberekről és felolvasott könyveikről beszélj
Még a felolvasók nehézségei útkeresései beleférnek
Tudasd
Mit olvasott fel ki
És az miként tetszett neked
Ki is emelhetsz belőle kiemelkedő részt
A* professor* felolvasóról tudok mondani
kezd kísérletezni hangeffektekkel
Épp hallgatom:
*John Sandford 5-Hideg vér*
Már jobban kezeli
Mert megértette az arányosság mennyire fontos
Az effekt nem lehet hangosabb mint a beszéd
A háttér az háttér legyen
Most prérifarkas üvöltést alkalmazott
De a hangereje sokkal kisebb olyan háttér és távoli
*Gratulálok hozzá*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> Elég nehéz lenne belekötni.
> Hetente több könyvet olvastatok fel, amiket soha nem teszek fel az internetre.


Ne tekintsd belekötésnek neked jó.
Kibírod
*Nekem hiányzik belőle az, ami nincs benne !!!!!!!!!!*
Az emberi hang olvasáskori hangulat visszaadó képessége.
Hányszor "hüppögött" már a gépi felolvasás, vagy csodálkozott?
A felolvasó program csak segédeszköz sose lesz hangoskönyv.
*Te sem hallhatod benne mert nincs ott
Ezt lentit csak "mondják"*


Csatolás megtekintése Török bársony süvegem....mp3


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 29)

A felolvasónak egyáltalán nem kell hüppögnie vagy csodálkoznia.
Nem szükséges női/gyerek/idős/rekedt/nyávogó/kényeskedő/... hangokat imitálnia.
*A szerző úgy írja a meg a könyvét, hogy apró utalásokkal és megjegyzésekkel folyamatosan tudatja az olvasóval, ki beszél éppen és milyen hangulatban van.*
Egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy a felolvasó pontosan eltalálja az író elképzelését.
Nem beszélve a többféle értelmezés lehetőségéről, amit a hangutánzó felolvasó tönkretesz.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> A felolvasónak egyáltalán nem kell hüppögnie vagy csodálkoznia.
> Nem szükséges női/gyerek/idős/rekedt/nyávogó/kényeskedő/... hangokat imitálnia.


Ezt én is vallottam egy időben.
Úgy mondtam* natúr felolvasás, visszafogott,minimális eszköztárral*
Ezek voltak
Bodor Tibor
Molnár Piroska
Kútvölgyi Erzsébet
De akkor nagyon lehurrogtak mert nem értették a visszafogott eszközkészlet kifejezést.
*És kiálltak a kell a játék *mellett
De a felolvasó program nem tud még hasonlót sem
Még hangsúlyozni sem tud.
*Ha nem hiszed* mennyire mondták nem jó az a fajta szerintük színtelen előadás
Mit a vakoknál, mint szemlélet képviseltek
A Legtipikusabb félreértett félremagyarázott példa Bodor Tibor olvasása
Megtekintheted a hangoskönyvekről szóló beszélgetésekben
Nevét is megmondom ki volt medvegy/engler/teddy
Azért mondom félreértettnek mert Bodor is alkalmaz visszafogott mérsékelt játékot
Én beláttam kell valamennyi játék.
Amit felolvasó program nem tud

Kijelented nem kell női hangot imitálni
Azt bizony nem kell, mert paródiába rajzfilmbe csap át
De nézzük meg miként csinálja ezt Porofessor Rob?
*Nem változtat hangmagasságot*
Beszédtempót változtat és lágyabban mondja mikor a nő beszél
Ez sose lesz parodisztikus.*Ez hangulati hatás*
Ha azt mondod ez nem kell.Akkor te nem évezed a hangoskönyvet
És nem lennének közkedvelt jó hangú felolvasók
De vannak minit* Anikó olvas*
De vannak mint* Uncle Nick és prof*
Van egy* Mary *is
Gyakorlatilag azt látom, neked semmi közöd nincs a hangoskönyvekhez
Semmit nem tudsz róluk.
Inkább számítógépet kezelsz bitrátát számolgat is egyedül érzed magad.
*Még sose írtál könyvről*
Válaszolgatsz de nem tudsz a hangoskönyvekről semmit.
Még élményed sincs

*Az alábbi nem hüppög nem imitál gyerekhangot, ritmizálással dolgozik*
Nem kapod vissza gépi felolvasással

Csatolás megtekintése Török bársony süvegem....mp3
*Azt ne mondd hogy ez betűvel átjönne
Ez csupán így jön át
hangulata van*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> A felolvasónak egyáltalán nem kell hüppögnie vagy csodálkoznia.


Fogalmad sincs mik a hangoskönyvek.
Én a színházra rádiójátékra átértelmezést tartom
Írott könyv elhagyásnak.
Mások itt írták tesznek hozzá egy pluszt és szeretik
Vagyis mások tagadják azt, amit mondasz
Beka itt értékelte a mérsékelt hangjátékokat:
Azokat amik nem tértek el a könyvtől.
*Én megengedőbb vagyok*
Az írott könyvhöz a hangoskönyv áll a legközelebb.
Bár már azokat is néha túl dolgozzák
Lassan elérik a hangjátékot
*De csak ha tudnak arányt tartani*
És a hangjáték sem lesz színpadra vagy rádióra alkalmazott
Azok már eltávolodnak a felolvasott könyvtől:* a hangoskönyvtől*
A hangos könyv *Kalimera*
Nem gépi felolvasott könyv
Annál icipicit több: ember


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

És ha unatkozol keresd fel a *híreket *vagy a* podcast* technikai rovatod
A híreknél is vitatkozhatsz kifejtheted véleményed, jól fogod érezni magad
És ott talán érthetsz hozzá.
Vagy van isten és más mesék, szellemi párbaj vélemény csere
Igaz te csak a technikait szereted
Ernoe-vel remek soha véget nem érőn üzenet váltást tehetsz.
*Persze nem bitrátákról*
De ne félj
A föld forgatónyomatékról és a környezetvédelem kapcsolatáról igen
Ide hangoskönyv élményt tegyél.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> A lejátszási idő meghatározásához nem szükséges külön program.
> 
> Fájlkezelő:
> 
> ...


Itt épp műszaki tanácsot adtál Maradj annál vannak kérdései sokaknak
Van egy téma
calibre használatára
*Elektronikus könyvek készítésének technikai kérdései*


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 29)

Felesleges hangoskönyv élményt ide szerkeszteni, mert abba is belekötsz.
Ha van rajta sapka (pl. link) az baj, ha nincs akkor meg az.
Mit gondolsz, miért írnak ilyen ritkán ide?


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> Felesleges hangoskönyv élményt ide szerkeszteni, mert abba is belekötsz.


bitráta!
Nem felesleges arra van(miért a te témád a podcast ir oda bárki?
vagy ez:
Szöveges e-könyvek gépi felolvasása 18 üzenet
Mit hallgattál jót?
Itt azt mondd!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 29)

kalimera írta:


> Nem kiemelkedő, de jó és érdekes történetek, érdemes elolvasni, meghallgatni, megnézni.
> Uncle Nick valamennyi Wallander felolvasását meghallgattam.


Itt megmondhatod
Melyik tetszik jobban Wallander
Vagy a Clifton krónika bármelyik kötete?

1 Majd az idő eldönti
2 Apám bűne
3 Féltve őrzött titok
4 Gondold meg, mit kívánsz!
5 Erősebb a kardnál
6 Ütött az óra
7 Egy igaz férfi
De az a gyanúm
Rengeteg kihagytál miközben gépi "lapos hebegést" hallgattál. (ez felolvasás)
Nem is tudod mik a hangoskönyvek szépsége.(ez előadás)


----------



## balacy (2022 December 30)

Beka Holt írta:


> Éjjel hallgattam: Olvasólámpa - Naplók a vérzivatarból
> Az járt az eszemben hogy rád írok, ha van még hasonló légy szíves töltsd fel.











25.65 MB folder on MEGA


6 files




mega.nz





A kitörésről naplójegyzetek. 

Illetve lesz pár a történelmi anyagok közt valamikor a január elején, mert az ismeret terjesztő sorozatokat is lassan fel tudom tenni.


----------



## balacy (2022 December 30)

kalimera írta:


> Gépi szövegfelolvasás minta:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1901290
> 
> ...


A Hangoskönyvek közé ide érdemes lenne feltenni, hátha másnak is érdekes lehet. Biztosan lesz ellenvélemény, de előbb a moderátorokat megkérdezve biztosan több embert érdekelhet az ilyen felolvasás is...


----------



## balacy (2022 December 30)

kalimera írta:


> Van a fejlődésnek még egy fájó pontja.
> A két népszerű és termékeny felolvasó jellemzően 45 kbps körüli adatsebességgel teszi közzé az anyagait.
> Ennyire csekély adatsebességen a felolvasó jellegzetes hangjának a nagy része elvész.
> Már régen feladtam, hogy a gyűjteményembe 320 kbps alatti anyagok nem szerepelhetnek.
> ...



Igen, sajnos ez egy irányvonal. Más téren videó anyagoknál (oktatóvideókat is csinálok) hasonló a helyzet. A kérdésre, hogy 4K vagy 1080 általában legyen 720 az kisebb... gyorsabban fel és letöltődik...
Minek akkor megvenni a normálisabb gépeket, a jó videokártyát ha azután a kisebb felbontást választjuk?  
Nagyból lehet kicsit csinálni, de fordítva már macerásabb. Amit az anyag nem tartalmaz, azt bele nem fogja tudni tenni egyetlen egy program sem.


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 30)

A hőskorban (30+ évvel ezelőtt) sem készítettünk 128 kbps alatti digitalizált hanganyagokat.
Nem tömörítésről van szó.
A szám azt jelzi, hogy mennyi marad az eredeti (analóg vagy digitális) forrásból.
A folyamat visszafordíthatatlan, az eredeti állapot nem állítható helyre.
Ezért hibás a tömörítés kifejezés, az elhagyás lenne erre a megfelelő szó.
Technikai akadály ma már nincs.
A sajátomnál 1000-szer lassúbb internettel sem gond néhány száz megabyte letöltése vagy feltöltése.
Az otthoni tárolás költsége is csekély ilyen fájl méreteknél.

Ismereteim szerint a problémát az internetes tárhely költsége okozza, erre kellene megoldást találni.

1. Az egyszerűbb módszer az lenne, ha a saját weblapon csak a magyarázatok és a linkek lennének, a hanganyagok pedig több ingyenes tárhelyen szétosztva.
2. A másik megoldás a nagyobb tárhely bérlése, amit mi hallgatók finanszíroznánk támogatás formájában.
3. Vegyes hanganyag tárolás is elképzelhető, a 45 kbps maradna a weblapon, a jobb minőség pedig külső ingyenes tárhelyeken (akár letöltési sebesség, mennyiség vagy idő alapú korlátozásokkal is).

( A videóknál örvendetes javulást tapasztalok, 2-3 éve már általában 5-6 jelentősen eltérő minőségből lehet választani a HD 720p-től a 4K HDR10+/DV-ig, ahol 90 perc = 1 ... 75 Gigabyte )


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 30)

*Tekintsétek ajánlásnak*
Ezt hallgatom és az előadó kiváló
Ezért is ajánlom azoknak akik Szeretik a krimit
Már betett egy két hangeffektet igen élethű színesíti az előadást.Hisz ezt több mint felolvasás

*John Sandford – Hideg vér (Lucas Davenport 5.)*





Ezúttal Davenport egy vidéki kisváros seriffjének segít egy borzalmas családgyilkosság felderítésében. A skandináv krimikre hajazó történet a klasszikus szemszögben játszódik. Az olvasó a regény végéig nem tudja ki a gyilkos.

Természetesen Lucas megismerkedik az új szerelmével
Közben a hideg téli környezet, a vidéki hangulat teljesen magával ragad. Ahogy kezdik sarokba szorítani a gyilkost, a hullák száma is növekszik, az idő pedig szorít

Nem állítom hogy a skandináv krimire lenne hasonló
Északon játszódik az igaz de, Amerikában a Kanadai határhoz közel
Igen hideg van
A címe is ebből születhetett
HIDEG Vér
sok jelenet és üldözés zajlik motoros hójáróval
Már ez is érdekes hangulatot ad
A rejtély nagy Lukas Davenport nyomozó mint másodhegedűs nyomozó seriff helyettes.
De mégis csak neki van gyakorlata ezért ő irányít és nyomoz
Ami nekem nem tetszik az a téma a gyermek megrontás a sok pedofília miatti gyilkosságok
A pedofíliát leplezni akarás.
A felolvasó a legjobb: professor
És annak ki bitrátázik mondom:


Elsődleges hang adatfolyam


Formátum: 85
Bitráta: 32 kbps
Érték: 44100 Hz

Ő ne hallgassa meg pedig hibátlan
*Sok tízezer hallgatója van, de bitráta csak hallgasson gépet !!*



Épp megnéztem egy adatot *"bitrátának"*:





Fájl: Cs._A._-_A_kitörők_között_voltam_-_Jánosi_Ferenc_0003.mp3
Méret: 6652 KB (6 MB)
Hossz: 00:28:22
Demuxer: audio


Elsődleges hang adatfolyam

Formátum: 85
Bitráta: 32 kbps
Érték: 22050 Hz
Csatornák: 2



Ez a megosztás Balacyé
Jánosi Ferenc: A kitörők között voltam című
*#756 *


----------



## kalimera (2022 December 30)

_ "Egy bizonyos szint fölött nem süllyedünk bizonyos szint alá."_ (Esterházy Péter)

... és ezt nem az adatsebességre értem. Szerintem a topiknak nem témája a személyeskedés, és a más tagoknak adott "kéretlen program javaslatok" sem.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 30)

kalimera írta:


> sem.


Mit akartál írni mit hallgattál ami jó volt
De csak humán művészeteket mondj mert ez a topik témája, bitráta
A felolvasók közül emelj ki valakit.
Már sem szemetelsz.
Feltételezem csak hallgattál már igazi hangoskönyvet humán előadótól.
Talán ismered a vakok által kiadott sok ezer hangoskönyvet.
Csak van valami... NO próbáld
bitrátzázni kit érdekel.
bitrátából nem lesz humán művészet
A hangoskönyv az szép és élvezetes.


Beka Holt írta:


> Bohumil Hrabal Házimuri című könyvét hallgatom Bánsági Ildikó előadásában. Ajánlom mindenkinek! Tökéletes felolvasás, ezt a három könyvet nagyon fogom szeretni és többször befogom tenni a lejátszóba.
> Hálás vagyok balacynak, hogy az összes Hrabal könyvet önzetlenül megosztotta!


Annyira szép az emberi beszéd és előadásmód.
Annyira szép
Mint Bánsági Ildikó előadása


----------



## balacy (2023 Január 2)

Mit hallgattam?

Álmaim asszonya - Báthory Orsi történetei​
Debby O’Hara átlagos amerikai tinédzserlány, egy kisváros középiskolájának tanulója. Semmiben sem különbözik a többi, hasonló korú lánytól, talán csak abban, hogy éjszakánként egy álombéli asszony látogatja, aki furcsa, régimódi ruhát visel, és érthetetlen, idegen nyelven beszél hozzá. Amikor szüleihez fordul, azok zavartan viselkednek, mintha titkot rejtegetnének. Közben sorozatgyilkos szedi áldozatait a környéken, aki Debbyre is kiveti a hálóját. Az álombéli asszony ekkor közbeavatkozik...

A történet nagyon eltér a megszokott LLL történetektől, ezeket már nem olvastam, így újdonság volt. Kellemes meseszövéssel, fordulatosan vezeti végig az író. Más, mint a megszokott magyar/angol kemény fiú főhős, de meg lehet szokni  

A könyvet én most gépi felolvasásban hallgattam, mert bár M.Juli elkezdte, de lassan halad vele. A gépi felolvasás jó, élvezhető, érthető vele a mű.


----------



## Lucan0 (2023 Január 3)

Élményeim egy felolvasóval
Gépésznek van sok könyve, de egy mit előveszek többször
Brunella Gasperini - Én és ők,egy férj feljegyzései
Ezen keresztül látszik.
Mennyire jó előadó Gépész (Király Gábor)





Bátran merem előadóművésznek nevezi.




*Ezen a könyvön át látszik annyira élvezi amit csinál.
Ezért sikerült annyira jóra az a könny!*
Évezi alakít mókázik hiába ezt tudja egy művészi adottságú ember
Keresek részletet, amin át bele lehet hallgatni és meggyőződni milyen az átélés
És az is jól látszik milyen mesterien keres élményfokozó zenét.
Ezek az olasz dallamok kiváló választás
Eleje részlet:
Csatolás megtekintése gépész.mp3


előadás részlet:
Csatolás megtekintése gépész.-2mp3.mp3


Hogy mit írnak a Könyvről a Moly-n?
pl
_*Úgy döntöttem megadom az öt csillagot, a hangulatára, a belőle áradó szeretetre, és a nem hangosan nevetős, de állandó mosolygásra késztető humorára. A férjre Dinóra, a feleségre Csupacsontra, a gyerekekre, az állatokra, az Öregre és erre a családra, ahogyan élnek, ahogy szeretik egymást! Fergeteges volt, nagyon jó volt velük tölteni ezt a pár napot, élveztem a könyvet. *_
Igazán humoros, jó hangulatú könyv. Egy család hétköznapjai három gyerekkel, kutyával, macskával, utálatos nagynénivel, és nagyon sok szeretettel. A férj mesélésében.
Kikapcsol, felvidít, és átjár szeretettel.

Igen én is ezt éreztem, egy jól-választott könyv előadóval összeillő estben.
Az előadó képességét rá alkalmasságát megmutatta!
*ilyen előadóművészi képességet amatőrök közül professor mutat még.*
Legyen egy dal itt a végére hisz a könyvben is elhangzik.

* Bobby Solo(Poór Péter) egy könnycsepp az arcon*

Csatolás megtekintése Poór Péter - Könnycsepp az arcodon (128 kbps).mp3

Köszönöm Gépész a könyvet


----------



## Lucan0 (2023 Január 3)

Evila egész jó


----------



## Lucan0 (2023 Január 5)

balacy írta:


> kevés a megosztott anyag mástól.


csak és csak erre
És átfogalmazom:
Kevés a hangoskönyv megosztás úgy általában
Oka mert már mindet megosztottuk amit érdemes volt
A kevesebb több elvét alkalmazva is elfogy a* jó hangoskönyv*
A rádióból hozottat igaz te nyomod.De az is elfogy tömeges öntés miatt
A gépész linkjét hozza Vizeshuba (igaz úgy abban a formában alig van munkája)
A nagy feltöltők Kolonel , jeszenakjanos , ametiszt 99 , dzsefff
(ametiszt már nem tud írott könyvekhez ment)
ametiszt99 Itt szólt utoljára hangoskönyv ügyben: *#312 *
Hozogatják a *tiszta hangoskönyvet*
De már 2000 körüli megosztás (hangoskönyv) történt
Végül is nincs miért panaszkodni aki keres, hangoskönyvet
2000 darabból találhat bőven
Az Uncle és a professor lassan készít de igényeseket.
qqcs akadályoztatott
gépész havonta csinál egyet úgy hiszem.
Evila sír hogy nincs netje
Korompai, Bodor nem él.
Galamb keveset csinál
Mivel nem pénzkereset, hanem lelkesedés
Ezért hivatalos kiadványok is kevesek
A lelkes amatőrök teremnek ritkán
Dde 10 % ha alkalmas terjesztésre alig több mint magamutogatás
Ezért becsülöm a nagyokat mint gépész , professor és qqcs842


----------



## Lucan0 (Vasárnap, 06:53)

*Információ:
Elkészült a*
11.Sharpe haragja (professor)





1811-et írunk. Miután a brit hadsereg Portugália egy kis területére szorult, Spanyolország pedig Cádiz kikötővárosa kivételével a megszállók uralma alá került, úgy tűnik, a franciák megnyerték a háborút. Richard Sharpe kapitánynak semmi keresnivalója sincs Cádizban, ám amikor egy francia kézen lévő híd elleni támadás katasztrofális véget ér, Sharpe hűséges őrmestere, az ír Harper, és az ellenszenves Moon dandártábornok társaságában a franciák ostromolta városban találja magát. A városban, ami egyben politikai rivalizálás színtere is. A spanyolok közül néhányan úgy vélik, országuk jövője szempontjából az lenne a legjobb, ha véget vetnének a Nagy-Britanniával kötött szövetségnek, és egyezséget kötnének Napóleon Franciaországával. Ezen szándékuk csak tovább erősödik, mikor kezükbe kaparintanak néhány levelet, melyeket a brit nagykövet írt egy prostituáltnak. Zsaroláshoz folyamodnak, Sharpe-ot pedig, aki London szegénynegyedében nőtt fel és tanult meg harcolni, elküldik Cádiz sikátoraiba, hogy megkeresse a nőt, és visszaszerezze a leveleket.
A zsarolók legyőzése azonban még nem menti meg a várost. Ez a feladat Sir Thomas Grahamre, a karizmatikus skótra vár, aki támadásra vezeti kisszámú brit haderejét a francia ostromgyűrű ellen. Csakhogy a támadás balul sül el. Sir Thomas csapdába esett seregének túlerővel kell szembenéznie, és egy márciusi reggelen Barrosánál Richard Sharpe a valaha vívott egyik legádázabb gyalogsági összecsapásban találja magát. Sir Thomasnak megvan a saját oka a bosszúra, ahogy Sharpe-nak is, aki azért vesz részt a csatában, hogy megkeressen egy francia ezredest, annak a katasztrófának az okozóját, mely miatt Cádizba került. A véres, zavaros csatában Sharpe és a britek bosszút állhatnak és győzelmet arathatnak, ám ezért borzalmas árat kell fizetniük.


----------

